# Sticky  Problemy techniczne forum



## miglanc

Nie wiem czy to tylko u mnie sie dzieje, ale teraz po reanimacji forum wiekszosc avatarow uzytkownikow wyglada jakby przeszla przez mikser. Co ciekawe niektore avatary jak od Raine, czy StPetr widze normalne. Nie wiem skad sie to nagle wzielo, czy to wina forum, czy u mnie co nie tak?


----------



## Raine

Trzeba wrzucić ponownie swój avatar , mi tak pomogło


----------



## Petr

^^
me too


----------



## myszoman

MI się mój avatar podoba i przynajmniej przez jakiś czas taki zostanie


----------



## MAR_tm

ależ one są piękne!


----------



## miglanc

Fakt, niektorym to calkiem niezle zmiksowalo. Mi niespecjalnie wiec sprobuje go naprawic.


----------



## ervinn

A ja nawet gdybym chciał, to nie mogę reanimować moijego avatara 
Od czasu tego "ulepszenia" serweru kliknięcie na "User CP" zawsze kończy się tym samym...



> There seems to have been a slight problem with the SkyscraperCity database.


:bash:


----------



## MAR_tm

^^ kliknij na swój nick na komendę 'send the private message to ervinn' i już jesteś w user CP


----------



## Raine

Faktycznie, ale ja zawsze wchodze tak: Quick Links-> Edit Avatar


----------



## RobPaine

Raine said:


> Faktycznie, ale ja zawsze wchodze tak: Quick Links-> Edit Avatar


Avatary avatarami ale forum chodzi tragicznie wolno po tych wszystkich "update`ach"


----------



## Tommy

Raine said:


> Trzeba wrzucić ponownie swój avatar , mi tak pomogło


Wrzuciłbys lepiej ten z majteczkami!


----------



## Petr

SsC zaczęło chodzić szybciej, czy mi się wydaje? Ciekawe na jak długo... :>


----------



## MAR_tm

przez moment tak...


----------



## Petr

mi wciąż chodzi szybciej :>


----------



## Raine

mi też, ale obstawiam że do końca dnia wróci to do "normalności"


----------



## 625

MAR_tm said:


> przez moment tak...


oj chyba Wam sie wydaje - mi sie momentami nic nie otwiera - bialy ekran i tylko czasem F5 pomaga


----------



## Kanio

Heh, też odniosłem takie wrażenie...Jeszcze dwie czy trzy godziny temu otwierając stronę pomyslałem sobie: "Tak wolno to forum nigdy nie chodziło". A teraz chyba naprawdę działa szybciej


----------



## AGC

mi tam chodzi wolno. poza tym wciaz bazy danych nie dzialaja i nie moge zmienic ustawien profilu.


----------



## MAR_tm

^^ egzakli, mam pięknego avatarka przygotowanego, a nic ustawić się nie da


----------



## rcube

Tak jak Petr powiedzial mi na gg, wejdzcie do User CP przez Private Messages


----------



## Awik

Nic prawie nie chodzi shit


----------



## DuraAce

Pociesze was, mi od ladnych paru dni CAŁY net chodzi +/- tak jak SSC


----------



## DuraAce

Pociesze was, mi od ladnych paru dni CAŁY net chodzi +/- tak jak SSC


----------



## Petr

^^
Co, limit się przekroczyło?


----------



## Raine

Nie wiem jak Wam, ale mi już psychika siada
:weirdo:


----------



## Lucky Luke

Działa raz szybko, raz wolno. Ogólnie forum nam się mocno rozrosło i widać tego efekty. Ale z tego co słyszałem to Google buli 30-40 $ za 100 tys oglądnieć strony z ich reklamami, więc może szybciej będzie Jan mógł dodawać serwery i powiększać przepustowość łącza


----------



## MAR_tm

*TRA-GE-DIA*


----------



## Petr

APOKALISA


----------



## kaspric

jasne, szybciej... dzisiaj tak za***ło, że hoho


----------



## emti

w tej chwili smiga jak nigdy... ciekawe jak dlugo? ;]


----------



## emti

łał!!!!! naprawde szybko... i rzeczywiście nowa wersja....


----------



## kafarek

emti said:


> w tej chwili smiga jak nigdy... ciekawe jak dlugo? ;]





emti said:


> łał!!!!! naprawde szybko... i rzeczywiście nowa wersja....


w postach pojawiła się ikonka do multi odpowiadania


----------



## Petr

^^
Niezłe to!


----------



## kaspric

teraz bajeczka! ;]


----------



## Curz

Tja, szybko smiga, ciekawe na jak dlugo? Pewnie na jeden dzien :/


----------



## timit

nadal b dobrze


----------



## Adolf Warski

StPetr said:


> ^^
> Niezłe to!





MAR_tm said:


> ^^ :yes: ...





Curz said:


> Tja, szybko smiga, ciekawe na jak dlugo? Pewnie na jeden dzien :/





kaspric said:


> teraz bajeczka! ;]





kafarek said:


> w postach pojawiła się ikonka do multi odpowiadania





emti said:


> łał!!!!! naprawde szybko... i rzeczywiście nowa wersja....


Dobre jest...

I do tego niektóre NOWE, LEPSZE ikonki :? :?  :| - czyżbyśmy żyli już w Nowym, Wspaniałym Swiecie?


----------



## Adolf Warski

Karol Marx said:


> nadal b dobrze


......


----------



## Petr

Ciekawe czy to zmiana na stałe. :>


----------



## Kubster

mnie ubylo ponad 500. Szkoda starych watkow..


----------



## Petr

rcube said:


> A mianowicie nowe Wieści z Budowy oraz Nowosci i wiele innych dzialow jest sorted by last month (kiedys byl beginning -> WS i NZ) a taki dzial jak PG jest beginning . A powinno byc na odwrot.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/profile.php?do=editoptions
poszukaj sobie "Default Thread Age Cut Off" i wybierz "Show All Threads" :|


----------



## rcube

^^ tak ale trzeba byc zalogowanym 


A ja wole ssc przegladac niezalogowanym (wzgledy bezpieczenstwa)


----------



## earth intruder

ja też testuje


----------



## ChrisPL

moze skasowali troche. Nawet mam nadzieje... u nas tez by sie przydalo pokasowac troche tematow, ktore zalegaja na serwerze, szczegolnie w tym dziale


----------



## ChrisPL

do czego sluza te dwie nowe ikonki, bo wciskam i nic sie nie dzieje  ?


----------



## DuraAce

kaliszanin177 said:


> chociaż w moderatorów to ja nie wierze...


Moderatorzy to zabobon! Oni nigdy nie istnieli i nigdy istnieć nie będą!

Dziwnie na tym nowym systemie jakoś, jak mi net/SSC przyspieszy trzeba bedzie rozgryzać ;p

Edit: ze stówa znikła


----------



## AMS guy

MAR_tm said:


> ile mi ?
> chyba 7, albo 8...


Tak mało? To pewnie dlatego, że wypisujesz tylko głupoty w Po Godzinach, a tam nie ma licznika. :lol:


----------



## fgdf

ciekawe ile mi


----------



## fgdf

^^ juz wiem kolo 50 i niech mi naprawia avatara!!!


----------



## MAR_tm

^^ na ogólnoeuropejskich przestałem się produkować
doby nie starczyłoby mi na załadowanie wątków


----------



## AMS guy

U mnie ciągle chodzi wolno i co chwilę się zawiesza. Sprawnie działa tylko o czwartej nad ranem. :sleepy:


----------



## rcube

Sprawa wyglada tak. Forum sie wlecze i to tak ze sie czlowiek zniecheca :|

Proponuje sie wiec zastanowic nad emigracja z Skyscrapercity  Na czym mialo to by polegac ? Anu wpierw trzeba poprosic Jana o udostepnienie bazy. Jesliby sie zgodzil to drzwi stoja przed nami otworem.

Powstaloby "nowe" forum na bazie FPW. Wszystko by zostalo skopiowane: dzialy, watki, posty oraz co wazne konta Userow. Logujac sie na nowo powstalym forum mielibyscie to samo konto (i passw) co na SSC oraz taka sama ilosc postow jaka nabiliscie na FPW.

Gdyby powstalo takie forum nalezalo by Jana poprosic o skasowanie wszystkich dzialow oraz postow i watkow ktore sie znajduja w "Forum Polskich Wiezowcow". Zostalby tylko post z linkiem do nowego forum (Jesli Jan by sie zgodzil, przynajmniej na pol roku zeby wszyscy sie kapneli gdzie jest forum). Nie ma poprostu sensu pisac tego samego na dwoch forach w tych samych watkach i dzialach.


Co na tym tracimy ?
Po skasowaniu FPW na SSC stracilibyscie od cholery postow w liczniku na SSC  (wiekszosc by miala pewnie zero bo tylko na FPW nabijala) Ewentualne watki o Polsce ladowalyby w Central Europe czy tam EE (zreszta juz tam sa od dawna). Byc moze koniec z pisaniem po Polsku na SSC. Przestalibysmy (my jako calosc a nie jednostka) poprostu nalezec do SSC



Co na tym zyskamy?
Predkosc  Oczywiste i najwazniejsze. Do tego wieksza w ingerencje w rozbudowe forum, szybkosc podejmowania decyzji przed adminow, wiele rzeczy by mozna bylo zmieniac i poprawiac ktore do dzisiaj Polscy Moderatorzy nie moga sie doprosic. Do tego bany i brigi lecialby jak z kapelusza a powaznie mozna by tutaj wprowadzic wlasne prawo. Slowem Wolnosc 



Jest jakas alternatywa ?
Jest i nie glupia - trzeba kupic/zalatwic lepszy server dla SSC.


Koszta ?
Coz. Server i silnik forum jesli by wybralibysmy inv lub vb to jakas to kasa jest. ALE poniewaz Nam (Polakom) latwiej sie zebrac niz calemu SSC i skladki (nie obowiazkowe - byloby na zasadach takich jak na stronach torrentowych) na osobe przy sporej ilosci placacych nie bylyby wielkie. (zlotowkowe/groszowe)


----------



## ex.cffuny

^^pomysł niegłupi


----------



## rcube

*Prosze o dodanie Poll'a TAK/NIE oraz przyklejenie.*


PS.
Chcialem dodac pola ale lagi sa takie ze..... jak wcisnolem stworz temat wczesniej wybierajac rowniez stworz ankiete to przenioslo mnie do ankiety po dlugim czasie ze uzyskalem komunikat: Ankiety mozna dodawac tylko po max 5 minutach od czasu stworzenia watka  BIG LOL


----------



## kaliszanin177

głupi pomysł... bo nie po to tyle spamujemy żeby tracić wszystkie posty


----------



## ex.cffuny

^^Bredzisz bracie  Aż ci się Przybylska rozmazała!


----------



## kotbehemot

Mnie sie pomysl podoba ale z wieloma zastrzeżeniami.
1) Musialoby powstac jakies "cialo" - powiedzmy stowarzyszenie FPW , ktore pobieraloby kase i zarzadzalo forum. Zeby nie bylo tak, ze jakas nieodpowiedzialna jednostka zapanuje nagle nad tak wielkim forum i np postanowi zarabiac na nim pieniadze sprzedajac miejsce reklamodawcom
2) Musialoby sie zebrac jakies gremium (stazyzna), ktore bedzie odpowiedzialne za to,zeby nowe forum dzialalo - na pewno baza danych powinna lezec u wiecej niz jednej osoby (wzgledy bezpieczenstwa danych)
3) Nie mozna tego robic na lapu capu. Po ostatnim podziale na forum mam wrazenie ze kazda zmiana niesie za soba takie ryzyko

Mnie najbardziej zal by bylo tego, ze teraz jestesmy czescia miedzynarodowej wspolnoty. Ale z drugiej strony moglibysmy w koncu byc "na swoim"


----------



## mateq

Tu rysuje się problem formalny 

O ile przenoszenie i cytowanie postów wewnątrz SSC nie jest przetępstwem, o tyle przeniesienie ich do zewnętrzenego forum wymagało by zgody autorów. i tak dla każdego posta  więc jeśli Rcubeczku Drogi chcesz wszystkich z osobna pytać o zgodę i wszyscy ją wyrażą, to nie ma sprawy 

Poza tym jesteśmy częścią społeczności międzynarodowej i nie chcę się z niej wypisywać  Po kim, jak po kim, ale po rcubie nie spodziewałem się aż tak nacjonalistycznych poglądów 

Problemy forum są przejściowe, a my je przetrwamy!! Są też tego pozytywne aspekty... mianowicie przez ten czas wykruszą się najsłabsze jednostki forumowe


----------



## rcube

kaliszanin177 said:


> głupi pomysł... bo nie po to tyle spamujemy żeby tracić wszystkie posty



Ow posty zostana przeciez skopiowane (jak rowniez konta forumowiczow) na nowe forum.


----------



## rcube

mateq said:


> Tu rysuje się problem formalny
> 
> O ile przenoszenie i cytowanie postów wewnątrz SSC nie jest przetępstwem, o tyle przeniesienie ich do zewnętrzenego forum wymagało by zgody autorów. i tak dla każdego posta  więc jeśli Rcubeczku Drogi chcesz wszystkich z osobna pytać o zgodę i wszyscy ją wyrażą, to nie ma sprawy


Najwazniejsza jest zgoda Jana (chodzi o dostep do bazy)




mateq said:


> Poza tym jesteśmy częścią społeczności międzynarodowej i nie chcę się z niej wypisywać


Kompletnie nic z tego nie wynika. To ze servery im nie wytrzymuja nie znaczy ze my mamy cierpiec. Jak myslicie jaki tutaj jest generowany ruch ? 1TB ?

I co wazne nie wypisujesz sie z tej spolecznosci. Nadal tutaj bedziesz mial swoje konto i posty ktore nabiles (poza FPW)



mateq said:


> Po kim, jak po kim, ale po rcubie nie spodziewałem się aż tak nacjonalistycznych poglądów


to sa poglady samorzadowe 




mateq said:


> Problemy forum są przejściowe, a my je przetrwamy!! Są też tego pozytywne aspekty... mianowicie przez ten czas wykruszą się najsłabsze jednostki forumowe


Problemy forum nie sa przejsiowe bo trwaja praktycznie juz ponad pol roku. A tak naprawde nigdy nie dzialalo jak nalezy. 




PS.
W tej chwili powstaja juz osobne fora dla pewnych miastach (zainteresowani wiedza o jakie chodzi). Jeszcze troche to tylko chyba Bydgoszcz bedzie nas reprezentowala na SSC ale i im sie skonczy cierpliwosc i zaloza sobie wlasne forum. 



PS2.
Niedlugo bede omawial sprawy wydzierzawienia lacza oraz servera na rzecz forum. Musze wiedziec na czym stoje.


----------



## zdzihoo

A czy nie jest możliwe, aby FPW było nadal częścią SSC, z tym, że miałoby swoj własny serwer?


----------



## rcube

zdzihoo said:


> A czy nie jest możliwe, aby FPW było nadal częścią SSC, z tym, że miałoby swoj własny serwer?



Nie ma takiej mozliwosci. FPW byloby online a SSC jak zwykle offline. W momencie gdy SSC staloby sie online dostaloby tyle odpowiedzi od dzialajacego w tym czasie FPW ze znowu by sie zawiesil (atak DOS  ). 

A zreszta i tak gdy cos Jan robi na forum (dzieli watki w czesci Koreanskiej) to wtedy cale forum jest STOP.


----------



## mateq

rcube said:


> Najwazniejsza jest zgoda Jana (chodzi o dostep do bazy)


Jan bardzo ceni prawa autorskie, więc wątpię, żeby się zgodził 


rcube said:


> PS.
> W tej chwili powstaja juz osobne fora dla pewnych miastach (zainteresowani wiedza o jakie chodzi). Jeszcze troche to tylko chyba Bydgoszcz bedzie nas reprezentowala na SSC ale i im sie skonczy cierpliwosc i zaloza sobie wlasne forum.


Niestety nie podzielam tego pędu. Nasze poznańskie Stowarzyszenie "Inwestycje dla Poznania" na swojej www nie stowrzy forum regionalnego, gdyż byłoby to dublowanie się z FPW. Mamy za to oddzielne, wewnętrzene forum Stowarzyszeniowe, gdzie dyskutujemy o bierzących działaniach.


----------



## adikk

No ale przeciez byly ostatnio robione jakies upgrade`y sprzetu itp.. i co, nic to nie dalo?? Ja bym sie wstrzymal. Jesli powiedzmy do konca roku sie nic nie zmieni, wtedy dzialac.


----------



## premier

No ale co zreszta swiata... Przeciesz inni tez wchodza na swiatowe forum...


----------



## Iron

Nie jestem za odrywaniem się od SSC ale trzeba Janowi zwrócić uwagę by coś zrobił z problemem bo faktycznie forum działa strasznie....np. żeby otworzyło mi się to okienko do napisania tego posta czekałem 1,5 min.!!!! No przecież to jest marnotrastwo czasu a lubiłem sobie wpadać na chwilkę patrzeć szybciutko co się dzieje...coś gdzieś odpisać i do swoich obowiązków powrócić...a teraz???? Trzeba mieć wolne caaałe popołudnie!!!...

SSC to jednak moje "najlepsiejsze" forum...jako całość i jestem za zostaniem FPW przy SSC ale Jan MUSI poprawić szybkość działania....nie wiem jak ale bez tego sie na dłuższą metę nie da...

PS. Jeśli przez dłuższy czas się sytuacja utrzyma (działanie bez poprawy szybkości) to wówczas możemy ponownie rozpatrzyć problem...bo kto wie czy nie będę już tak wściekły że się zgodzę...


----------



## AMS guy

fgdf said:


> niech mi naprawia avatara!!!


Sam se napraw. 


MAR-tm said:


> na ogólnoeuropejskich przestałem się produkować
> doby nie starczyłoby mi na załadowanie wątków


Ja tylko żartowałem.


----------



## rcube

mateq said:


> Jan bardzo ceni prawa autorskie, więc wątpię, żeby się zgodził


To nie sa jego posty i watki tylko Nasze. Rownie dobrze moge kazda moja wypowiedz skasowac . Po drugie Jan nie wywiazuje sie z umowy - forum nie dziala jak nalezy.

A dwa wiele forow na necie zostalo juz tak podzielone/sklonowane i nie slyszalem zeby byly konsekwencje prawne.





mateq said:


> Niestety nie podzielam tego pędu. Nasze poznańskie Stowarzyszenie "Inwestycje dla Poznania" na swojej www nie stowrzy forum regionalnego, gdyż byłoby to dublowanie się z FPW. Mamy za to oddzielne, wewnętrzene forum Stowarzyszeniowe, gdzie dyskutujemy o bierzących działaniach.


Powstaly przeciez fora dla Inwestycji na Slasku czy tez forum Wroclawskie gdzie sa te same watki co tutaj.



Ale tu nie o to chodzi by dublowac FPW. Chodzi o jego calkowite przeniesienie na nowe forum/server. Chodzi o to by sie oduzaleznic od SSC.

Powiedz mi jaki masz interes zeby FPW nalezalo do SSC ? Ja nie widze zadnego. Chce zobaczyc jaki stadion sie buduje to wlaze na skyscrapercity w dzial sports arena i patrze tylko ppierw odczekam pol dnia zanim sie zaladuje. O wyslaniu posta nie maze bo t onie realne w takich warunkach.



Przez ta fantastyczna predkosc z jaka dziala forum stracilismy sporo wbrew pozorom waznych momentow jak rowniez osoby z branzy (chodzi o Wawe ale nie tylko) ktore daly sobie spokoj z tym forum ktore wiecznie nie dziala.
Fotki ktore wrzucam nie sa najswiezsze tak jak kiedys bo wczesniej sie nie dalo, a zreszta i tak potem ich nie zobaczy szybko bo znowu forum pada. Podobnie z info, newsami, itp



adikk said:


> No ale przeciez byly ostatnio robione jakies upgrade`y sprzetu itp.. i co, nic to nie dalo?? Ja bym sie wstrzymal. Jesli powiedzmy do konca roku sie nic nie zmieni, wtedy dzialac.


Tak byly - i teraz mozna juz czytac forum z predkoscia jednej strony na godzine. Te poprawki nic nie daly, wlasciwie forum od kiedy na nim jestem to moze lacznie 2 miesiace byl max speed mojego lacza a tak zawsze sie wleklo , mniej lub wiecej. Ostatni rok to ciagle zwiechy. Ostatnie pol roku forum czesciej nie dziala niz dziala.





Liczycie na jakis cud ? A ile bedziemy czekac (niewazne czy spaprana czy nie) na dokonczenie regionalziacji (usuniecie pustych dzialow ktore zostaly oproznione) ? A literowki w nazwach dzialow ? Dzial Wiesci z budowy a w srodku nowosci ? Kiedy to wszystko zostanie uporzadkowane ?
A teraz bysmy chcieli jednak inaczej podzielic? Za miesiac zapadnie decyzja a Admini zrobia to za pol roku ?


----------



## mateq

Dajmy Janowi ultimatum!!

Albo usprawnia forum, albo odchodzimy!!  Oczywiście nie zamierzamy odejść, ale polityka na tym polega... :crazy:

Nie wiem na ile Jan sobie radzi z finansowaniem forum. Jeśli w obecnej sytuacji sprawa to go przerasta, trzeba się zastanowić na szukaniem alternatywnych źródeł...


----------



## AMS guy

Nie podoba mi się pomysł uciekania z SSC. Jeśli FPW się odseparuje, zostane tutaj, na międzynarodowym. Zresztą i tak znaczna część moich postów jest nabijana na holenderskim. Do was będę czasem zaglądał, żeby jedynie poczytać o nowych inwestycjach - co niektórych forumowiczów z pewnością ucieszy.


----------



## MAR_tm

^^ intencje odczytałem poprawnie, ale teraz forum naprawdę zniechęca do pisania ((((((


----------



## schabzkoscia

Wybadaj temat rCube i napisz, ile by taka przyjemnosc nas kosztowala. Trzeba wziac pod uwage, ze moze sie nie udac i utopimy kase wiec chce wiedziec, ile musze zaryzykowac


----------



## sojuz

Jakiś eksodus się szukuje? Przejście przez Morze Czerwone?


----------



## MAR_tm

^^ o tak, wybadać jakie są szanse powodzenia przedsięwzięcia od strony Jana i ile ewentualnie wpakoważ należałoby w to forum (część pracujących forumowiczów, gro studentów i spora ilość (chyba) na utrzymaniu rodziców)
to jednak ma znacznie

no i oczywiście poll, ile forumowiczów chce prędkości kosztem separacji (mając w świadomości przyspieszenie forum w niedalekiej przyszłosci!)


----------



## Fredi

Jestem za. O ile by sie dalo z bezposrednim linkiem/przekierowaniem z SSC. Przynajniej na poczatku.

Powiedzmy sobie szcerze... rCube ma racje... to forum prawie zawsze pelzalo... dalej idac w tym kierunku zupelnie podupadnie. Dezaktualizuja sie informacje, zniechecaja sie ludzie, nie trafiaja nowi... Bezsens. Niedlugo wiekszosc z nas bedzie mogla powiedziec ze zaglada tylko z rozpedu.

Nie ma co sie bac rozbratu "z miedzynarodowa spolecznoscia" Nikt nam internetu nie odetnie, tylko zapewni wydajnosc w newralgicznym miejscu.

W praktyce grozi nam rozbrat z... Polska. Jesli dalej SSC bedzie tak dzialac masa wartosciowych ludzi, ktorzy mogli by cos wniesc, tu nie trafi, albo trafi raz i nie powroci.


----------



## Eldorado

ja chce tylko zeby forum chodzilo szybko


----------



## kafarek

Fredi said:


> Jestem za. O ile by sie dalo z bezposrednim linkiem/przekierowaniem z SSC. Przynajniej na poczatku.
> 
> Powiedzmy sobie szcerze... rCube ma racje... to forum prawie zawsze pelzalo... dalej idac w tym kierunku zupelnie podupadnie. Dezaktualizuja sie informacje, zniechecaja sie ludzie, nie trafiaja nowi... Bezsens. Niedlugo wiekszosc z nas bedzie mogla powiedziec ze zaglada tylko z rozpedu.
> 
> Nie ma co sie bac rozbratu "z miedzynarodowa spolecznoscia" Nikt nam internetu nie odetnie, tylko zapewni wydajnosc w newralgicznym miejscu.
> 
> W praktyce grozi nam rozbrat z... Polska. Jesli dalej SSC bedzie tak dzialac masa wartosciowych ludzi, ktorzy mogli by cos wniesc, tu nie trafi, albo trafi raz i nie powroci.


Słuszna uwaga.
Nie ma co rozpaczać że się odłączymy od międzynarodowego.
FPW na SSC ma symboliczne znaczenie i nikt nawet niezauważy ze nas nie ma
Jesteśmy teraz cały czas na sznurku . 

Pomyślcie że na swoim jest całkiem inaczej [zalety wymienia rcube]

..a może Jan bardzo sie ucieszy i przyklaśnie"nie ma sprawy,ciągle coś chcecie modyfikować,nie mam czasu,lepiej Wam będzie na swoim itp,itd" 

Spytać się zawsze można.

Rcube wybadaj ile wyniosą koszta wyprowadzki itp.


----------



## markus1234

powiem krutko.

powinna powstac strona internetowa stowarzyszenia warszawskiego ,na ktorej byly by informacje o budowach ,informacje o budynkach(+ fajne zdjecia michaua ,rcube itd) i male fajne forum dotyczace tylko warszawy:bow:  ..no i moze jakas mala sekcja ogolnopolska gdze pojawialy by sie tylko naprawde ciekawe informacje (na przyklad sky tower ,stadiony ,areny sportowe itd.)

mysle taka strona tylko warszawska mogla by sie utrzymywac z samych reklam albo jakiegos jednego drobnego pop up. takich darmowych serwisow z darmowym forum jest przeciez mnostwo w internecie.


----------



## kuniokun

Z tego co sie orientuje to nie da sie przeniesc/skopiowac tylko czesci uzytkownikow i postow z bazy tego forum (lub byc w najlepszym razie jest to mozliwe, ale bardzo trudne i przedewszytskim czasochlonne) nawet gdyby Jan udostepnil baze, czego na 90% nie zrobi. 

Ja ze swojej strony moge zaoferowac forum w phpbb3 (jest darmowe, a nowa wersja ma opcje podforow tak jak to forum i nie chodiz wcale wolniej niz vB) na bardzo dobrym, platnym serwerze (nie tzreba bedzie skladek). czekam tylko az ta wersja wyjdzie, jest juz wersja druga wersja beta, tutaj jest raport poprawianych i poprawionych bugow:
http://www.phpbb.com/bugs/stats.php?prj=4&open_start=2006-06-17
Finalna wersja jest na dniach, poprawiono juz blisko pol tysiaca bledow, mysle, ze to kwestia tygodnia jak wyjdzie finalna wersja.

Razem z forum bylaby baza budynkow, kompleksow, firm i oczywiscie jakies newsy, czyli taki mini portal. Wszystko jest juz gotowe, czekam tylko na to forum bo baza uzytkownikow bedzie powiazana z forum, nie ma sensu robienia dwoch oddzielnych baz. Mysle, ze razem mialoby to sens.

Oczywiscie modowie ci sami co tutaj, ja bym obial opieke techniczna nad caloscia.


----------



## markus1234

powiem krutko.

powinna powstac strona internetowa stowarzyszenia warszawskiego ,na ktorej byly by informacje o budowach ,informacje o budynkach(+ fajne zdjecia michaua ,rcube itd) i male fajne forum dotyczace tylko warszawy:bow:  ..no i moze jakas mala sekcja ogolnopolska gdze pojawialy by sie tylko naprawde ciekawe informacje (na przyklad sky tower ,stadiony ,areny sportowe itd.)

mysle taka strona tylko warszawska mogla by sie utrzymywac z samych reklam albo jakiegos jednego drobnego pop up. takich darmowych serwisow z darmowym forum jest przeciez mnostwo w internecie.


----------



## bb78

Po co forum na WWW? Duzo lepszym rozwiazaniem bedzie postawienie serwera nntp. Potrzebny jest tylko ktos, kto ma zewnetrzne IP, komputer i potrafi skonfigurowac Linuksa i INNa albo chociaz leafnode'a (od biedy nawet Windows z Hamsterem ujdzie, ale ja bym nie ryzykowal w ten sposob).

To bedzie zdecydowanie tansze, szybsze i latwiejsze w zarzadzaniu niz dowolne forum na WWW. O takich gadzetach jak archiwum czy wyszukiwanie nie wspominam.


----------



## WuMike

Dajmy naszemu forum jeszcze jedna szanse 

Btw, SSC fruwa dzisiaj


----------



## mateq

Dzisiaj bardzo ładnie śmiga, fakt 

*Nie przenoście nam forum !!*

Ponegocjujmy z Janem, pokażmy niezadowolenie i zniecierpliwienie, ale nie od razu takie radykalne kroki. 

O ile mi wiadomo Jan sam finansuje całość SSC. 

Kto będzie finansował ewentualne wyniesione i odrębne FPW? Składka to bardzo skomplikowana sprawa. Jak to rozwiązać technicznie? sms? W przelewy nie wierzę, egzekwowanie byłoby bardzo trudne. Ubyłoby wielu wartościowych forumowiczów. Co zrobić później np. ze zbanowanymi, czy zbrigowanymi userami?? Oddawać im kasę?? Gdzie tam, to bajzel.

Wyniesienie FPW wydaje mi się w tej chwili nierealne i niepotrzebne.


----------



## Tommy

mateq said:


> O ile mi wiadomo Jan sam finansuje całość SSC.


Sądzę, że forum aktualnie finansuje isę już samo


----------



## talkinghead

Tommy said:


> ^^
> talkinghead to Franky Zappa?
> 
> (...)


ahaaa.. 

btw. obstawiam "NIE".

btw2./ obecny podzial fpw jest najgorszym czyms co moglo spotkac forum. i to cos istnieje. brrr a wystarczylby ladny spis tresci... to sie nazywa "overdose"


----------



## rcube

*Oferta korzyści:
Będzie działać przyzwoicie do bardzo przyzwoicie . 
Mamy różne serwery i w ramach Waszego wzrostu możemy zawsze przerzucać na silniejszy. 
Hosting w europie, administracja inklusive . 
Adminsitratorów jest 4 więc czas reakcji zazwyczaj < 1 godzina . Udostępnianie backupów - no problem. 
Obsługa jakiejś domeny z bajerami dookoła-strony jak konta pocztowe dla adminsitracji serwisu itp - no problem . 
Ilość miejsca: w granicach rozsądku -> 20 GB dla przykładu 
Nie będzie problemu jesli na forum będziecie chcieli odpalić załączniki i wyszukiwanie.
Support techniczny też jakiś tam jestesmy w stanie zapewnić - mamy spore doświadczenie w hostowaniu for internetowych 
Kasowanie postow/watkow/bazy nie podlega dyskusji - pomysł absurdalny





Wymagania: 
Ugadanie się z admiistratorem skyscrapercity co do bazy. 
Własna licencja vB/IPB. 
phpBB absolutnie odpada i nie podejmuje się hostingu czegokolwiek co wykorzystuje ten software
Oczywiście Wy sobie wrzucacie kto ma być adminsitratorem w forum i rozumiem, że macie sprawdzoną ekipe moderatorów którzy dbają o rozwój serwisu pod tym kątem



Co chcemy :
Tak jak mówiłem możemy użyć sprawdzonej metody wymiany handlowej czyli stary dobry pieniądz. Faktura możliwa.
Wariant drugi: dopuszczacie nas do pewnej ingerencji w wygląd forum tj miejsce na reklame. Zaznaczam: absolutnie nigdy nie zgodze się na emisje reklam "upierdliwych" czyli wyskakujących, pływających, dających dźwięki czy tego typu *




Marco : Administrator Purepc.pl (forum.purepc.pl)

PS by Marco._
[....]generalnie nie ukrywam - lubie Wasze forum bo jest jedynym w polsce spójnym źródłem informacji o tym co się buduje i gdzie . [....]I gdyby nie było na dobrym poziomie to bym nie chciał tego hostować_


----------



## kuniokun

Mozna poczekac, moze bedzie lepiej z tym forum. Aczkolwiek bardzo w to watpie bo widac wyraznie ze jan sobie nie radzi i tyle.

Ja w tej chwili patrze ktore forum wybrac IPB czy vB, czytam, ktore szybsze, ktore sie latwiej modyfikuje itp. Mysle, ze to kwestia 1-2 tygodni jak uda mi sie wszystko uruchomic. Jak ktos ebdzie chial to przejdzie jak nie to nie. W kazdym razie zadbam by wszytsko stalo na jakims dobrym stabilnym serwie i spelnialo jak najlepiej swoje funkcje.


----------



## decapitated

Rcube: Oj, nie pękaj. Powtórzyłem wszytsko, żeby byla jasnośc i tyle. Nie bój żaby, ja czytam


----------



## schabzkoscia

Zeby tylko nie powstaly dwa konkurencyjne FPW :sleepy:

Co do przesiadki, jestem nadal za, ale tylko pod warunkiem, ze dostaniemy baze. Ludziom od purepc.pl mozna zaufac, bo ich forum jest swietne, no przynajmniej ja je bardzo lubie 
Chociaz nie chcielibyscie, zeby ich modowie u nas rzadzili, wtedy dopiero co niektorym dostaloby sie po dupie i zobaczyliby, jak mozna trzymac za morde wszystkich niepokornych i rewolucjonistow 

Chociaz z drugiej strony, na wszelki wypadek, trzeba pospisywac jakies umowy notarialnie potwierdzone, coby nam nie wywineli takiego numeru jak z tweakiem  Nawet jesli wtedy mieli racje, to teraz trzeba miec sie na bacznosci.


----------



## Pstrykacz

Już raz to pisałem. Opieranie serwisu na zaufaniu to dziecinada. 
Właściciel serwera będzie właścicielem zawartości forum a co za tym idzie naszej pracy. W związku z tym nawet posiadając backup pawdopodobnie nie będziemy mogli go odtworzyć na innym serwerze. Właściciel może nas spamować, zarabiać na reklamach, narzucać nam swoje widzimisie czy w końcu wykopać a wszystko to w imię mizernych oszczędności.


----------



## Kiryl

Ja jestew przeciw odseparowaniu.Możnaby zamiast codziennego banera miast dać jakąś reklamę, wtedy możnaby uzbierać na lepszy serwer.Poczekajmy jeszcze trochę.Oto niektóre z przeszkod jakie musielibysmy przeskoczyc robiąc własne forum:
- Przedewszystkim baza danych,niesądze by Jan tak chętnie udostępnił bazę danych.
-Pięniądze na serwer kto by zbierał składki? kto by płacił?Reklamy?Kto by się tym zajął?
-Skrypt vBulletin 
własna licencja-160$ czyli 501zł 60 gr /na rok potem 30$ czyli 94 zl 05 gr
Dzierzawa - 85$ czyli 266zl 47 gr na rok(potem trzeba kupic nastepna lub sunac)


----------



## kuniokun

Pstrykacz said:


> Już raz to pisałem. Opieranie serwisu na zaufaniu to dziecinada.
> Właściciel serwera będzie właścicielem zawartości forum a co za tym idzie naszej pracy. W związku z tym nawet posiadając backup pawdopodobnie nie będziemy mogli go odtworzyć na innym serwerze. Właściciel może nas spamować, zarabiać na reklamach, narzucać nam swoje widzimisie czy w końcu wykopać a wszystko to w imię mizernych oszczędności.


Teraz jest inaczej?


----------



## Pstrykacz

kuniokun said:


> Teraz jest inaczej?


Właśnie o to chodzi aby wyciagać wnioski. 



kiryl65 said:


> -Pięniądze na serwer kto by zbierał składki? kto by płacił?Reklamy?Kto by się tym zajął?


W kwestiach finansowych już parę osób deklarowało wsparcie. Przy tych kwotach raczej nie będzie problemu. Serwis jest bardzo popularny więc sponsorzy też się znajdą. Można porozmawiać z dostawcą konta na temat specjalnych warunków w zamian za banner. 

Właścicielem konta i oprogramowania powinno zostać stowarzyszenie (np. jedno z już powstałych) a administratorami osoby chcące się przysłużyć rozwojowi forum. Stowarzyszenie gwarantuje ciągłość serwisu i prowadzi księgowość.

Nie uważam aby należało zakładać forum konkurencyjne do obecnego. Moje propozycje są na wypadek gdyby padów SSC nie było końca.


----------



## tanaka

ja sobie mysle ze moznaby jak juz ktos wczesniej wspomnial postawic swoj wlasny serwer tu w Polsce, wykupic lacze i byc na swoim ,ale nie oddzielac sie od SSC. Zreszta wydaje mi sie ze tak juz jest robione na SSC , bo czesc byla offline , a czesc online...niewazne , chodzi mi o to aby zrobic cos na wzor malego VPN'ka stworzonego z serwerow www i bazodanowych. Fizycznie bylyby to rozne maszyny , ale wirtualnie wygladalo by to jak jedna maszyna. Nie oddzielamy sie wtedy od SSC , jestesmy na swoim, wplyniemy na poprawe dzialania calego SSC, bo FPW przeszloby na inny serw, moglibysmy oprocz standardowej domeny scyscraper... dodac wlasna w stylu "ForumPolskichWiezowcowBySSC.pl" do ktorej mozna by sie tez odwolywac. Mysle ze Jan tez bylby zadowolony, nalezalo by jedynie ustalic kwestie praw dostepu do zarzadzania serwerem i jego zawartoscia. Wszyscy by na tymskorzystali , a szczegolnie my.
Nie sadze zeby takie rozwiazanie doprowadzilo do ataku DoS na SSC


----------



## Dziki REX

Nie oddzielać się tylko przywrócić dawne prostsze drzewo katalogów zamiast tego nowego i głupawego moim zdaniem.


----------



## 625

a moze by tak ktos z modow spytal Jana, kiedy to sie wszystko skonczy? i dlaczego nawet wtedy, kiedy wielu smiga, innym nadal - juz 3 tydzien - wogole nie chodzi?


----------



## michas

Rozumiem, że niepełnoletni nie będą płacili za serwer?


----------



## Tommy

^^
Nie.
Nie będą mieli wstępu


----------



## decapitated

Ech, najlepiej by zprowadzić płatość na forum SSC, jakies 5 $ rocznie. To może wyeliminowac spamerów i da kase na lepszy sprzęt


----------



## Lucky Luke

Na forum jest duży ruch więc reklamy z google powinny już przynosić kasę dla forum. Problemem jest bardziej to, że Jan sam kiedyś przyznał, że przydałby się ktoś kto lepiej skonfigurowałby serwery. Teraz został sprowadzony jakiś gość, który ma się tym zająć więc może po tych wszystkich zmianach wreszcie zacznie wszystko działać


----------



## PB

hmmm, mi rowniez forum dziala bardzo szybko


----------



## The_Sentinel

Teraz działa szybciej ale posta napisanego wczoraj musiałem zamieścić ponownie, bo został skasowany


----------



## kimsim

TAK
dla mnie dzien bez wejscia na forum jest dniem straconym a przez okolo rok (czyli odkad naleze) takich dni bylo bardzo duzo. mysle ze wiele ludzi zalewa krew jak widzi ze nie moze sie polaczyc.

NIE
bedac czescia forum miedzynarodowego promujemy nasz kraj. czasem mi sie wydaje ze dzieki naszym postom i dzialom robimy dla promocji wiecej niz urzedasy. przykro byloby strac szanse uswiadomienia swiata jakim na prawde krajem jest polska.

OSTATECZNIA ODPOWIEDZ
nie wiem. nie wiem co lepsze.


----------



## talkinghead

Masstah said:


> NNTP ma masę zalet ale jedną poważną wadę. Nie widziałem jeszcze firmy w której intranecie nie byłoby zablokowane korzystanie z internetowego NNTP. Czyli wielu z nas przestałoby móc korzystać z forum w czasie pracy. A to byłoby niefajnie  Poza tym nie każdy się tym umie obsłużyć, z ludzi z krótkim stażem w necie praktycznie nikt. Generalnie - nic z tego nie będzie.


igzaktli


----------



## schabzkoscia

Dzisiaj znowu forum sie posypalo na pol dnia. Zle sie dzieje, nie chce byc zlym prorokiem, ale bedzie juz chyba tylko gorzej.
To forum budowalo sobie systematycznie pozycje w Polsce, stawalo sie zrodlem dla wielu artykulow. U nas w Bydgoszczy czesto jestesmy prawie pewni, ze dziennikarze inspiruja sie naszymi niusami.
Niestety przez to co sie od ostatnich kilku miesiecy dzieje, budowana z mozolem pozycje mozemy stracic. A z nia takze chocby tysiace niezalogowanych czytelnikow, zniecheconych permanentnymi awariami.

Nie chce tu zalatywac banalem, ale kto stoi w miejscu, ten sie cofa. Czas stad uciekac, bo Holendrzy nie dosc, ze traktuja nas po macoszemu, to jeszcze nie sa w stanie udzwignac trudu utrzymania tego forum.

Czekam niecierpliwie na informacje o spodziewanych kosztach ucieczki


----------



## ChrisPL

Tu tradycyjnie jakas rozmowa niczym z polskiego sejmu. Jakies dywagacje o filozoficznym sensie istnienia naszego forum na SSC. Proste - jak cos nie dziala, to trzeba z tego zrezygnowac i sie gdzies indziej przeniesc. No chyba, ze liczycie jak to w naszej historii bylo setki razy, na cud.


----------



## talkinghead

schabzkoscia said:


> Dzisiaj znowu forum sie posypalo na pol dnia. Zle sie dzieje, nie chce byc zlym prorokiem, ale bedzie juz chyba tylko gorzej.
> To forum budowalo sobie systematycznie pozycje w Polsce, stawalo sie zrodlem dla wielu artykulow. U nas w Bydgoszczy czesto jestesmy prawie pewni, ze dziennikarze inspiruja sie naszymi niusami.
> Niestety przez to co sie od ostatnich kilku miesiecy dzieje, budowana z mozolem pozycje mozemy stracic. A z nia takze chocby tysiace niezalogowanych czytelnikow, zniecheconych permanentnymi awariami.
> 
> Nie chce tu zalatywac banalem, ale kto stoi w miejscu, ten sie cofa. Czas stad uciekac, bo Holendrzy nie dosc, ze traktuja nas po macoszemu, to jeszcze nie sa w stanie udzwignac trudu utrzymania tego forum.
> 
> Czekam niecierpliwie na informacje o spodziewanych kosztach ucieczki



no to rzeczywiscie macie problem w Bydzi. Zamkna forum - dziennikarze straca prace (no bo jak/czym sie maja inspirowac).


----------



## mikeleg

Tak jak myślałem szans na przegłosowanie nie ma...


----------



## RobPaine

Ogolnie zle sie dzieje z forum od strony technicznej chodzi FATALNIE - strony otwieraja sie po pół minuty (mam 2 MB lącze które hula jak szalone), nie wiem kiedy to sie zmieni, odechciewa mi nie tu zaglądać. Cos w tym jest (mniejsza frekfencja) bo na warszawskim forum wpisów jest tyle samo (a moze nawet mniej) niż w wakacje


----------



## embercadero

^^ ale o czym mamy niby pisać, toż w tym mieście wszyscy inwestorzy czekają na wybory...


----------



## emti

Masstah said:


> ^^ ale o czym mamy niby pisać, toż w tym mieście wszyscy inwestorzy czekają na wybory...


albo architekci nie śpią po nocach i cały czas ciężko pracują by za chwilę coś ciekawego się pojawiło ;] może to tak falowo jest.. raz urodzaj a raz czas oczekiwania


----------



## Lucky Luke

Może czasami warto spróbować wchodzić na forum z tych adresów.

www1.skyscrapercity.com
www2.skyscrapercity.com

Czasami działa całkiem nieźle.


----------



## Misza

Ja zagłosowałem już dawno (na NIE), ale widzę, że dyskusja cały czas trwa... Proponuję więc wszystkim mniej marudzenia, a więcej cierpliwości - zakładam, że wszyscy przeczytali announcement od Jana (przypomnę: proces wymiany h/w ma potrwać do 23.10), więc jeśli forum nadal będzie tak często "siadać" w listopadzie, do tematu można EWENTUALNIE wrócić (aczkolwiek dla mnie jest pewne, że bazy nie dostaniemy... W całości - nie "bo nie", a tylko naszego podforum też nie, ze względu na dodatkową pracę, jaką Jan musiałby w tym celu wykonać... Nie wspominając już o jego prawach "autorskich", co jest kolejną barierą trudną do pokonania. A jeśli komuś się wydaje, że przeniesienie tego jest lekkie, łatwe i przyjemne... to się myli. Takie nowe forum w praktyce jeszcze przez długi czas byłoby dziurawe i wybrakowane). Jak dla mnie, na tą (dłuższą) chwilę EOT.


----------



## MAR_tm

wchodzę na forum, wczytuje się5 minut, zarzucę posta i zanim się doda, forum siada, noż kur** mać!
i tak jest codziennie i kazdej porze dnia


----------



## kuniokun

No zobaczymy jak to bedzie chodzic po 23. Swoja droga dziwie sie janowi. Zrobilby zrzutke i nazbieralby tyle kasy, ze starczylo by na 5 serwoerow a nie an 1. Jak nie chce jalmuzny to niech chociaz reklamy zamiesci np. googladsense lub inne.


----------



## mako22

schabzkoscia said:


> To forum budowalo sobie systematycznie pozycje w Polsce, stawalo sie zrodlem dla wielu artykulow. U nas w Bydgoszczy czesto jestesmy prawie pewni, ze dziennikarze inspiruja sie naszymi niusami.
> Niestety przez to co sie od ostatnich kilku miesiecy dzieje, budowana z mozolem pozycje mozemy stracic. A z nia takze chocby tysiace niezalogowanych czytelnikow, zniecheconych permanentnymi awariami.


Sygerujesz ze jest jakas konkurencja w polsce dla SSC o ktorej ja nie wiem? :sleepy:


----------



## Fredi

"Cierpliwosci, cierpliwosci" Ja czekam na dobre dzialanie od jakis 3 lat. Po drodze bylo kilka modernizacji, apgrejdow i innych bajerow. I jest coraz gorzej.


----------



## Lucky Luke

kuniokun said:


> No zobaczymy jak to bedzie chodzic po 23. Swoja droga dziwie sie janowi. Zrobilby zrzutke i nazbieralby tyle kasy, ze starczylo by na 5 serwoerow a nie an 1. Jak nie chce jalmuzny to niech chociaz reklamy zamiesci np. googladsense lub inne.


Reklamy Google są już jakiś czas obecne na forum...


----------



## Lares

cosik mi się wydaje że od paru minut SSC chodzi wyraźnie szybciej ;P


----------



## MutaTom

Mi także


----------



## 625

trzeba je hotlinkowac. jak aploudnalem, wywalalo co chwile.


----------



## Petr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?f=25&a=236


----------



## decapitated

Mi chodzi dobrze, potem na kilka godzin umiera i tak od jakiegoś czasu


----------



## Dziarskihank

Mi smiga super... oby tak zostalo...


----------



## WuMike

Doszla fajna opcja: ile osob aktualnie przeglada konkretny dzial


----------



## luk7

ale smiga, czegos takiego nie pamietam


----------



## Dziarskihank

ale jest problem, przegladam forum np o 10 rano, poczytalem co mialem poczytac i wchodze teraz... watki przegladane wczesniej przezemnie, w ktorych nikt nic nowego nie napisal sa jako nieprzeczytane... i to nawet z 07.10... wkurza strasznie!!


----------



## Lucky Luke

Wygląda na to, że nie długo dojdzie jeszcze jeden serwer więc nie będzie już żadnych problemów 

A do tego przywrócili opcje "Search"


----------



## bigosik

rewelacja, ten search to zbawienie i fajnie ze widac kto oglada dany watek


----------



## Duopolis

Nie wiem jak wam ale mi gazuje teraz z zawrotną prędkością!!!! Oby tylko nie padło po kilku godzinach jak to zwykle :|


----------



## Adiks

Dokladnie, SSC chodzi mi szybciej niz allegro, co nigdy w historii nie mialo miejsca


----------



## Szycha

Faktycznie chodzi szybciej tyle, że ruch strasznie zmalał w porównaniu z tym, co działo się kilka miesięcy temu...


----------



## mateq

Dlaczego oznacza mi większość tematów jako nieprzeczytane?? Wkurza mnie to!


----------



## Ernie_Ampero

To normalne, nie kumacie że w takie dni jak weekendy, poranki czy noce mniej osób tu siedzi i dlatego chodzi szybciej? ( jeśli w ogóle chodzi) Ja już dawno to odkryłem


----------



## Lucky Luke

:doh: Tu nie ma co kumać. Wreszcie uporządkowali serwery i je dobrze ustawili, więc forum działa normalnie.


----------



## wooky

a mnie tylko strasznie wkurza, że co chwile mnie wywala i cały czas trzeba się logować, wystarczy na pare minut odejść od kompa i już jestem niezalogowany...


----------



## miro

teraz chodzi ok.


----------



## timit

wooky said:


> a mnie tylko strasznie wkurza, że co chwile mnie wywala i cały czas trzeba się logować, wystarczy na pare minut odejść od kompa i już jestem niezalogowany...


to po co odchodzisz??:nono: 
ale to dziwne w sumie...


----------



## Fredi

Podoba mi sie jak teraz forum zapisuje przeczytane watki przez danego użytkowania. Kiedyś było tak ze wszedłem na forum, zobaczyłem jeden watek i w rezultacie dzień później wchodząc nie wiedziałem co jest świeże bo automat dnia poprzedniego uznał ze widziałem wszytko. Teraz Każdy watek liczy sie oddzielnie. Fajna sprawa, będę częściej wpadał na krotko dzięki temu.

Najnowsza wersja vBulletine daje tez fajna opcje, dwuklik na ikonę po lewej od linka do podkatalogu i cały podkatalog oznacza jako przeczytany. Male rzeczy a cieszą.

No i w końcu ktoś trochę uporządkował strukturę forum... jeszcze polskie ogonki nie do końca załatwione.


----------



## Lucky Luke

Ponad 2200 osób na forum i zaczyna forum zwalniać


----------



## Lucky Luke

Z tego co wyczytałem to wreszcie są dobrze skonfigurowane serwery. No i oczywiście doszedł serwer nr 3


----------



## Dziarskihank

Czy ktos jeszcze mysli o odlaczeniu sie dzialu FPW ? ... Jest wypas!!


----------



## michas

Śmiga!


----------



## MAR_tm

czyżbyśmy zapomnieli o naszej polskiej naturze ?
zostawmy temat i wrócimy, gdy rzeczywiscie zwolni
a teraz dajmy sobei spokój z tym


----------



## Dziarskihank

^^.... 

Oby nie zwolnil...


----------



## KRN¥BRNY

mam prosbr, od jakiegos czasu dostaje na skrzynke maile za kazdym razem kiedy ktos cos napisze w watku, chce to wylaczyc, ale kiedy klikne na link gdzie napisano unscribe nie daje to efektu:-(


----------



## adikk

Widzisz, tez mnie to meczy a w opcjach nie znalazlem stosownej funkcji, ktora przynioslaby zadany efekt, inna sprawa, ze moze zle patrzylem.

Zatem, kto pomoze ??


----------



## myszoman

Panowie to jest banał
- najpierw włączacie User CP
-View all subscribed threads ( na samym dole)
-teraz: po prawej stronie macie nagłówek Notification (powiadamianie) 
-może być ono Instant(ciągłe-przychodzą mejle) i NOne(żadne-nie przychodzą)
-aby zmienić zaznaczacie kwadraciki z wszystkimi wątkami Instant i na samym dole po prawej z menu wyboru wybieracie no e-mail notification
-GO!
- i już...

No naprawde, rozumiem że troche techniki i człowiek się gubi, ale to?!


----------



## 625

najbardziej mnie rozwalilo, ze dzis zaczalem dostawac maile o starych pmkach.


----------



## myszoman

zresetowały się jakieś ustawienia dotyczące powiadamiania, ale nie wszystkie w sumie...


----------



## 625

ale ja juz dawno ustawiliem po ostatnich problemach z pmkami. a te pmki co teraz mnie informuje sa sprzed kilku dni. czyli serwer znow sie wali. czekam co bedzie dalej.


----------



## adikk

myszoman said:


> Panowie to jest banał
> - najpierw włączacie User CP
> -View all subscribed threads ( na samym dole)
> -teraz: po prawej stronie macie nagłówek Notification (powiadamianie)
> -może być ono Instant(ciągłe-przychodzą mejle) i NOne(żadne-nie przychodzą)
> -aby zmienić zaznaczacie kwadraciki z wszystkimi wątkami Instant i na samym dole po prawej z menu wyboru wybieracie no e-mail notification
> -GO!
> - i już...
> 
> No naprawde, rozumiem że troche techniki i człowiek się gubi, ale to?!


Taa, wpadlem na to, ale juz sie chcialem pienic, ze nie dziala, bo nadal z premedytacja atakowaly mnie mejle. Po dokladniejszej lustracji owych okazalo sie, ze nie ma powodu do paniki gdyz sa z wczorajsza data. W zwiazku z powyzszym istnieje szansa, ze problem zostal czasowo lub (na co nie ukrywam licze) permanentnie rozwiazany.


----------



## Eldorado

Wkurzylem sie i oznaczylem na swojej skrzynce adres z ktorego te smieci przychodza jako spam i mam juz spokoj


----------



## Stompi

To wcale nie jest takie jasne. Powinno być najnormalniej w opcjach a nie żeby na piechotę to robić.


----------



## darius.

a ja nadal nie widze banera i zamiast wiekszosci grafik mam krzyżyki...


----------



## Petr

^^
Może omyłkowo zablokowałeś sobie w firefoxie pokazywanie obrazów z serwera skyscrapercity.com


----------



## darius.

FF nie mam, korzystalem z opery,ale tam stronka SSC w ogóle nie wchodzi, wiec teraz korzystam z IE
a moze to z powodu zmiany w windowsie? - kiedys cos nadpisywalem w pliku host, zeby ssc działalo..


----------



## 625

bingo. wywal te dane.


----------



## darius.

dzięki, pomogło


----------



## szalony_okon

a wiec nie wiem, czy tylko ja mam ten problem, czy maja go tez inni, ale codziennie dostaje kilkadziesiat maili od skyscrapercity.com, ze w watkach, w ktorych sie udzielalem ktos cos napisal..:bash: 
swira mozna dostac i nie nadazam z kasowaniem tego shitu..i osso chodzi?!pomocy!!


----------



## Tommy

Wchodzisz w private messages
następnie w edit options
w options masz ramkę messaging and notiffications 
zaznaczasz tam przy default thread subsciption mode: don't subscribe (wybór z listy).

Pozdro.


----------



## Pulse

A nie subscribed threads -> notification -> i na dole w polu wyboru selected threads - no email notification?


----------



## szalony_okon

^^ wlansie tak mialem ustawione i wysylalo..teraz przestawilem i chyba zniwelowalem ten strumien


----------



## AMS guy

A nie da się tego zapobiegawczo jakoś zablokować dla wszystkich threadów? Bo jak się np. wypowiem w nowym temacie, to znowu przychodzą emaile. Każdy thread trzeba blokować z osobna?


----------



## 625

musisz zrobic to, co opisal Tommy


----------



## AMS guy

^^ Juz zrobione. kay:




Pulse said:


> A nie subscribed threads -> notification -> i na dole w polu wyboru selected threads - no email notification?


Tak wlasnie wczesniej robilem, ale to nie o to jednak chodzi.


----------



## szalony_okon

wlasnie sprawdzilem..i nie pomaga mi to


----------



## Curz

szalony_okon said:


> wlasnie sprawdzilem..i nie pomaga mi to


wejdz do dzialu subscriptions i usun wszystkie subskrypcje, nastepnie w opcjach ustaw zeby sie zapisywalo subskrypcji i wtedy juz na 100% nie bedzie nic przychodzic na poczte


----------



## jacek_t83

szalony_okon said:


> a wiec nie wiem, czy tylko ja mam ten problem, czy maja go tez inni, ale codziennie dostaje kilkadziesiat maili od skyscrapercity.com, ze w watkach, w ktorych sie udzielalem ktos cos napisal..:bash:
> swira mozna dostac i nie nadazam z kasowaniem tego shitu..i osso chodzi?!pomocy!!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: jak przeczytalem nazwe tematu to pomyslalem, ze dostajesz jakies megailosci spamu od sky's the limit :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy

^^
sky the limit - główny spamer IV RP


----------



## sky's_the_limit

wypraszam sobie


----------



## Tommy

no tak powinno być sky's.... przepraszam :doh:


----------



## kędziorek

witam, mam problem z moim komputerem..
przy włączaniu wszystko jest ok, pokazuje sie logo WINDOWS i nagle na ułamek sekundy pojawia się jakiś niebieski ekran (nie da się przeczytac co tam pisze, bo doslownie na chwilke sie pokazuje) i komputer się restartuje..
kolega mowi, ze mial taki sam problem ale on zanosił komp do informatyka. ja przeciez nie bede do informatyka zanosil.

mial ktos takie cos i wie jak to rozwiazac?


----------



## talkinghead

masz ojciec bluescreena. to taki wirus.. 

a tak na serio.. sprobuj w jak tylko zacznie sie ladowac... wrecz przed wcisnac kilka razy F8 a pozniej wybierz ladowanie w trybie awaryjnym

pozniej jak ci sie juz wlaczy w tym trybie w panelu sterowania masz narzedzia administracyjne a tam podglad zdarzen. moze ci tam cos powie co i jak nie dziala.

pzdr


----------



## schabzkoscia

Masz jakas inna karte graficzna? Zmien i sprawdz czy dziala, obstawialbym ten podzespol.


----------



## DuraAce

To może być wszystko, ja miałem podobne numery (i rozne inne tyż  ) jak mi sie zasilacz "zużył". Wiec ja obstawiam tą cześć. Ktoś coś do rzuci?


----------



## Kyba

To ja dorzucę błędy w uszkodzonych pamięciach ram  hehe


----------



## Lares

nie nie nie na pewno masz syf na twardzielu. Zainstaluj łindołsa jeszcze raz


----------



## Marcin

To brak nabialu, musisz wyciac z tlustego baleronu krazek w wielkosci CD-Rom i restartowac komputer z tego balerodysku. Na poczatek moze byc ser, ale jak brak nabialu bedzie wielki to byc moze bedziesz musial nawet siegnac po slonine ... mam nadzieje ze moglem pomoc .

Pzdr.


----------



## MAR_tm

MARCIN said:


> To brak nabialu, musisz wyciac z tlustego baleronu krazek w wielkosci CD-Rom i restartowac komputer z tego balerodysku. Na poczatek moze byc ser, ale jak brak nabialu bedzie wielki to byc moze bedziesz musial nawet siegnac po slonine ... mam nadzieje ze moglem pomoc .
> 
> Pzdr.


mówi się, że tylko lamerzy robią w takich sytuacjach formata
ja jestem lamą i zazwyczaj reinstalka windy pomaga, tym bardziej, że nie chcesz nosić kompa (~HDD) do profesjonalisty, a na bank problem leży w zasranym różnymi syfami dyskiem
masz względnie nowego kompa, czy to już 'dziadek' ?



White Zombi said:


> nie nie nie na pewno masz syf na twardzielu. Zainstaluj łindołsa jeszcze raz


:hahaha:


----------



## glicek

test: ąęśżźć ?łń


----------



## voy

Czy ktoś się orientuje co się dzieje z serwerami, czy planują to naprawić i kiedy? Nie ma chyba dnia aby forum nie padło przynajmniej raz; nie ma tygodnia aby forum nie miało przerwy w działaniu krótszej niż dwie godziny. Co chwile coś się chrzani.


----------



## ervinn

no właśnie, to forum jest tak fantastyczne pod względem przedmiotu, a tak beznadziejne pod względem działania...
może nasi modowie zasugerowaliby Janowi żeby oddał sprawy techniczne profesjonalistom? bo to co się dzieje sprawia wrażenie jakiejś amatorszczyzny


----------



## Wesoły Romek

dokładnie ludzie nudzi się komuś :bash: to chyba najgorzej działające forum na ziemii :bash: ale wkur***** jestem


----------



## Michał Ch.

Znowu wcina posty.


----------



## janex_wwa

qwa, 20 minut ładował mi się dział po godzinach - co sie co sie co sie stao?


----------



## Iluminat

zbliża się 2012 to dlatego...


----------



## Iluminat

ODDAWAJ MOJE POSTY ZłODZIEJU!!!!


----------



## epigon

Czasem cholera mnie bierze jak próbuję wejść na to forum. hno:

500 Internal Server Error >(


PS:

*Search: * Posts Made By: Epigon 

Showing results 1 to 25 of *36*

Oddajcie mi moje 7 postów !


----------



## Adolf Warski

Czy to kolejne cuda Platformy?


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Pewnie tajne sluzby od razu trzeba było sie domyślić, weryfikacja postów


----------



## batmans

teraz juz jakos dobrze chodzi... jak narazie ;x


----------



## Wo92

^^ ładowanie stron teraz jest w miarę (może z 5 s/stronę :|) ale nadal wcina albo dubluje posty nie mówiąc już o błędach w pokazywaniu nieczytanych postów.


----------



## Fellow_traveler

No i baaardzo czesto lezy tez funkcja 'search'

Czy naprawde modowie najwiekszej europejskiej reprezentacji SSC nie moga nic w tej kwestii zrobic? 
Wierzyc sie nie chce....


----------



## batmans

Wojtek1992 said:


> ^^ ładowanie stron teraz jest w miarę (może z 5 s/stronę :|) ale nadal wcina albo dubluje posty nie mówiąc już o błędach w pokazywaniu nieczytanych postów.





> No i baaardzo czesto lezy tez funkcja 'search'


jednak jest lepiej niz wczoraj, mozna "normalnie" kozystac z forum :|


----------



## marax0

kurde lezy co chwile ;/


----------



## Adolf Warski

marax0 said:


> kurde lezy co chwile ;/


Leży i kwiczy.


----------



## markus1234

tu macie alternatywne forum, bobasy.

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=108647&page=83

ooby uzaleznione od SSC uzywaja je juz od lat ,zeby rozladowac tam, swoje emocje


----------



## Marcin

Sami mozecie cos zrobic zamiast lamentowac i wymagac czegos co sie wam i tak nie nalezy: zaoferowac Janowi pomoc finansowa na lepsza infrastrukture. Kto jest chetny?

Pzdr.


----------



## AUTO

Wprowadźcie więcej reklam, w końcu to forum odwiedzają codziennie dziesiątki tysięcy ludzi. Reklamy trochę irytują, ale bardziej irytują ciągłe pady serwera, a z reklam można będzie sfinansować zakup lepszego serwera.


----------



## Iluminat

markus1234 said:


> tu macie alternatywne forum, bobasy.
> 
> http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=108647&page=83
> 
> osoby uzaleznione od SSC uzywaja je juz od lat ,zeby rozladowac tam swoje emocje


To forum jest bardzo dobre ale dla amerykanów...


----------



## Marceli Szpak

Iluminat said:


> To forum jest bardzo dobre ale dla amerykanów...


A ze nowy prezydent USA niejaki Barak Obama nie widzi Polski w gronie sojusznikow , my tam wchodzic nie bedziemy  .Forum stało sie ofiarą własnego sukcesu, za duzo osob i serwer pada


----------



## markus1234

Iluminat said:


> To forum jest bardzo dobre ale dla amerykanów...


otwarlem tam takze watek warszawski.

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=41700&page=14


----------



## Michał Ch.

markus1234 
BANNED 

:lol:


----------



## Iluminat

ktoś powinien powiedzieć Docentowi by nie zalewał każdego międzynarodowego wątku oceanem zdjęć...


----------



## markus1234

Michał Ch.;22112685 said:


> markus1234
> BANNED
> 
> :lol:


No tak ,wtedy napisalem ze to nie Polacy kradna samochody tylko Polska jest krajem tranzytowym a mercedesy ida dalej na wschod. No i lobby Rosyjskie na SSP zadzialalo :lol:hno:

Tak to jest jak sie staje w obronie Polakow. hno: Od tego czasu bronie juz tylko niemcow, a wy broncie sie samemu


----------



## janex_wwa

markus1234 said:


> Tak to jest jak sie staje w obronie Polakow. hno: Od tego czasu bronie juz tylko niemcow, a wy broncie sie samemu












A jednak, od zawsze wiedziałem, że tak na prawdę spamujesz na rzecz Niemców.


----------



## kacper1000

To co się tu dzieje, jest większą pomyłką niż obecny rząd... Dobra, nie było tego , ale to staje się już być coraz bardziej irytujące. 

PS. Mam chyba jakiegoś pecha... Kiedy byłem na odwyku*, forum działało bez zarzutów. Kiedy wróciłem wszystko się pieprzy...

_____________________________________________
* od SSC rzecz jasna...


----------



## kacper1000

Przed chwilą mnie troszkę poniosło, dlatego zapewne post zniknął  To, co się dzieje na tym forum to istna pomyłka...


----------



## 19przemek91

Kto ma dosyć SSC wpisujcie miasta


----------



## pmaciej7

Internet to zwariowane miejsce, 500 ma tu ma większa moc sprawczą (zwłaszcza niszczycielską) od 625.


----------



## and_zol

czyli z padami forum powrociły stare czasy


----------



## noRTH1212

Na moje za dużo chętnych a za mała przepustowość. Jan powienień zainwestować w większe łącze.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

19przemek91 said:


> Kto ma dosyć SSC wpisujcie miasta


Wulka Mazowiedzka


----------



## megiddo

noRTH1212 said:


> Na moje za dużo chętnych a za mała przepustowość. Jan powienień zainwestować w większe łącze.


No trzeba zrobić czystkę  :devil:


----------



## pmaciej7

Może warto przytoczyć wypowiedź Mistrza:



Jan said:


> The thing is that we grew by adding new servers every once in a while. Because of that some of these servers have been with us for a long time, plus none of them are equal. The best solution would be to replace half of them in one go, but before we do that we just want to explore some other options. That can cause troubles, we know. But we're frantic users of this board so we're very much on it. We want to make what it is we need before we get it.


----------



## pmaciej7

Może warto przytoczyć wypowiedź Mistrza:



Jan said:


> The thing is that we grew by adding new servers every once in a while. Because of that some of these servers have been with us for a long time, plus none of them are equal. The best solution would be to replace half of them in one go, but before we do that we just want to explore some other options. That can cause troubles, we know. But we're frantic users of this board so we're very much on it. We want to make what it is we need before we get it.


----------



## HAL 9010

^^ jak widzisz podczas cytatu mistrza sam stałeś się ofiarą systemu. Wygląda to trochę groteskowo


----------



## pmaciej7

Mistrza warto cytowac po dwakroć


----------



## cichy87

megiddo said:


> No trzeba zrobić czystkę  :devil:


należy usunąć wszystkich, którzy mają >2 tys. postów, bo ci najwięcej spamują, najdłużej siedzą na forum i w ogóle obciążają łącze


----------



## embercadero

Tu:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=587296

można poczytać co się dzieje i co jest robione. Generalnie to dobrze nie będzie, zarządzanie tym serwisem to totalna amatorszczyzna. Gdyby to była komercyjna aplikacja i ktoś by za to płacił to po takim tygodniu jak ostatni już by szukał nowego dostawcy.


----------



## mikeleg

Przy milionach odwiedzin jakie wykonuje ta strona (no właśnie ile ich jest?) dziennie to mysql po prostu wysiada. To jest przecież bardzo potężny load. Licząc, że 3/4 osób na forum jest niezarejestrowane, to możemy powiedzieć, że Problemem VBulletin jest to, że jest dostosowany tylko i wyłącznie do mySQL, a tu przydałyby się jakieś wysokowydajne rozwiązania (Sql Server, Oracle Database). LAMP właśnie ujawnia swoje braki, z resztą podobnie jak nasza-klasa. Tyle, że tu komercji już nie ma... 

Przenieść pewnie tego na inne rozwiązanie łatwo się nie da i to jest problem. Choć z drugiej strony koszt robocizny mógłby zwrócić koszty serwerów. 

BTW: Im mniejsze reklamy tym lepiej - droższe są, a i bardziej prestiżowe.


----------



## ervinn

ktoś juz napisał na zagranicznym wątku, co sądzi o tym co się dzieje z forum:



solaar said:


> with all due respect for all the work you are putting up for this forum, but sincerely nobody really cares what kind of problems you encounter. it's supposed to be fixable. but it's going on like this for months, and it's always new problems and new excuses.
> i think you should consider hiring someone competent to fix it and/or renting some of the space for ads if money is an issue.


i odpowiedź dowództwa:



DaiTengu said:


> hey, people have been asking for more info so I'm giving it. I don't care if you don't care. Go find another forum to troll.




czyli nie ma nadzieihno:


----------



## 19przemek91

cichy87 said:


> należy usunąć wszystkich, którzy mają >2 tys. postów, bo ci najwięcej spamują, najdłużej siedzą na forum i w ogóle obciążają łącze


A moim zdaniem każdego, kto ma mniej niż tysiąc postów będąc ponad rok na forum, bo to oznacza, że nie ma nic ciekawego do powiedzenia i tylko obciąża bazę danych swoim profilem


----------



## 625

Zostanie wynajęty koder.


----------



## pmaciej7

A tak dla nieinformatyków - co to da?


----------



## marax0

bedziesz musial wpisac kod za kazdym razem przy logowaniu

taki jak z kotkami na rappidshare


----------



## mikeleg

Koder może podrasować skrypty, poklikać poszukując najbardziej niewydajnych elementów zapytań przez co strona będzie chodzić szybciej i nie obciążać tak serwera. Ogólnie może przynajmniej jakoś załatwi stabilność na dłużej niż 10% czasu działania forum.

Co bardziej rozpędzony mógłby zafundować przejście na inną platformę biznesową, ale nie wiem czy to takie łatwe.


----------



## epigon

Przed chwilą napisałem 2 posty w jednym wątku w odstępie kilku minut (chciałem zmieścić wszystko w jednym poście, ale po naciśnięci "edit" po raz eNty już dzisiaj wyskakiwał mi ten oto tekst "No thread specified [...]" :sleepy i teraz te 2 posty pokazują się na zmianę, raz jeden raz drugi :nuts: 

Może by tak jak już to kiedyś ktoś proponował, zrobić akcję, w której każdy będzie mógł dobrowolnie przekazać jakąś sumę pieniędzy na poprawę działania i utrzymanie SCC? Na tym forum są setki tysięcy zarejestrowanych użytkowników + miliony ludzi, którzy zaglądają tu co jakiś czas i gdyby każdy z nich przekazał nawet małą sumę pieniędzy to byłoby już coś.


----------



## markus1234

Niemcy juz dawno maja osobne forum

www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de

i olewaja SSC. Tylko my siedzimy tutaj i sie kisimy jak polskie ogorki.


----------



## janex_wwa

To zrób nam nowe forum, które będzie bardziej funkcjonalne od SSC, i na którym będziemy mieli bogaty dział międzynarodowy. Będziemy wdzięczni.


----------



## Michał Ch.

markus1234 said:


> Tylko my siedzimy tutaj i sie kisimy jak polskie ogorki.


To dlaczego kisisz się razem z nami ? :nuts:


----------



## Offspring

Narzekacie. Nikt jakoś nie zauważył że SkyscraperPage zwykle ma 'the server is too busy at the moment, try again later'? 

A poza tym, nie ma chyba opcji 'donate'? Bo gdyby była to ja bardzo chętnie...


----------



## Iluminat

> zwykle ma


to ssp raczej niezwykłe...


----------



## khan_tengri

Marcin said:


> Sami mozecie cos zrobic zamiast lamentowac i wymagac czegos co sie wam i tak nie nalezy: zaoferowac Janowi pomoc finansowa na lepsza infrastrukture. Kto jest chetny?
> 
> Pzdr.


Dla mnie SSC to ładny kawałek codziennej rzeczywistości i jak najbardziej mogę wspomóc go jakimś groszem, tylko to musi być większa akcja idąca w setki/tysiące userów, żeby osiągnęła efekt.


----------



## HAL 9010

Halo, Ziemia ? Jest tu kto ? halo - test - raz - dwa - trzy.

Ha ! działa. Witamy z powrotem.


----------



## E2rdEm

Ugh... No, tym razem to była czarna dziura... Czułem się jak na odwyku. 

Zobaczymy, czy teraz będzie lepiej...


----------



## bart_breslau

Masakra.Już usychałem,bo nie było mojego SSC:/


----------



## Darhet

ile dajecie czasu-do następnej przerwy w transmisji?


----------



## Polex

A ja dalej nie mogę się tu dostać :bash:


----------



## 19przemek91

trams said:


> Prędzej czy późnią powstaną stowarzyszenia Anonimowych Skyscraperowców


Ja już się powinienem zapisać


----------



## Marceli Szpak

Kto by nie chciał polezeć na kozetce ,u slicznej pani psycholog


----------



## Adolf Warski

Wiecie co, okazało się, że w bardzo ładnym mieście mieszkam.


----------



## Offspring

Poczekam jeszcze z rejestracją na SkyscraperPage. Daję SSC jeszcze jedną szansę. 

EDIT: jeżeli do końca tego roku nie doczekam wyraźnej poprawy działania forum, to przerzucam się na SSP.
A wystarczyłoby dołożyć opcję 'donate' albo więcej reklam i byłyby środki na upgrade'y...


----------



## HAL 9010

No przed chwilą miałem Database error :|


----------



## Kaoz

podwójny post


----------



## Kaoz

Też miałem database error :nuts:



Edit
Zamieszczając tego posta też database error się pojawił :lol:


----------



## bart_breslau

Marceli Szpak said:


> Kto by nie chciał polezeć na kozetce ,u slicznej pani psycholog


A może to być dudu??


----------



## SiMichal

Adolf Warski said:


> Wiecie co, okazało się, że w bardzo ładnym mieście mieszkam.


A czy pracownik magistratu może twierdzić inaczej?


----------



## HAL 9010

To przez Dudu skyscrapercity poszło !! miała romans z Janem w wyniku czego zapomniał zapłacić za wynajem serwera :nuts:


----------



## khan_tengri

Fakt, faktem, dopiero przez taką przerwę można sobie uświadomić jak potrzebne do życia jest SSC


----------



## trams

Szczepann said:


> To przez Dudu skyscrapercity poszło !! miała romans z Janem w wyniku czego zapomniał zapłacić za wynajem serwera :nuts:


Dobrze, że płonące stosy wyszły z mody


----------



## 19przemek91

Normalni ludzie w kwiecie życia w piątek wieczorem wychodzą w miasto, my czekaliśmy na to co się wydarzy na SSC


----------



## HAL 9010

I ZNOWU ZASYSA POSTY :[[


----------



## J_J

Na początku myślałem, że to jakiś topik o konsolach do gier.


----------



## AUTO

Szczepann said:


> I ZNOWU ZASYSA POSTY :[[


Mnie też z godzinkę temu zassało posta. Najgorzej jak się rozpiszesz, a potem twój post znika :bash:


----------



## MarcinK

^^ ale potem się za to pojawia Ludzie myślą że ich post znika bezpowrotnie i piszą drugi raz, stąd te wszystkie duble bo posty nie znikają tylko się nie pokazują


----------



## Patryjota

Dobrze że za to wszystko nie obrywa się modom


----------



## pmaciej7

No tak, zbanujecie parę osób, a potem będzie: To nie my, to forum głupieje.


----------



## Iluminat

Adolf Warski said:


> Wiecie co, okazało się, że w bardzo ładnym mieście mieszkam.


Jednak na zdjęciach ładniejsze :yes:


----------



## embercadero

Znowu widać chłopakom replikacja między tymi szajssqlami padła. Widać nie umie jeden z drugim zrobić tak by działało dłużej niż 3 dni. Specjaliści...


----------



## 6182

Zróbmy Janowi wjazd na serwerownię,zabierzemy serwery i się nimi porządnie zaopiekujemy,tak,aby forum nie padało


----------



## d_ANIEL

forum dziś jakoś nader topornie działa, a raczej mało to ma wspólnego z dzianiem, 
nie wiem czy to tylko mi się trafia że przez pół godziny mam jakieś dziwne komunikaty zanim uda mi się jakąkolwiek stronę wyświetlić.........


----------



## krzewi

forum od ponad tygodnie znow sie psuje


----------



## krakusek

k***a co jest? nie mogę nawet zakończyć postu! to nie jest normalne. na innych forach to się nie zdarza

to co? robimy ściepę na nowe serwery dla jana?


----------



## Paul

wam też pozjadało awatary? 

EDIT:
o! już działają


----------



## demmat

raz działają, a raz nie.


----------



## d_ANIEL

mi z tego wychodzi tylko jedno.... 

to jest test naszej wierności i przywiązania do forum, a jednocześnie sprawdzenie naszej wiary, 

aa tak na poważnie to jest to strasznie denerwujące.... ale nie diwo że forum nie wytrzymuje archiwizowania takiego napływu danych


----------



## PretoriaNPG

w końcu tyle milionów postów zoobowiązuje


----------



## 19przemek91

Niby problemów już być nie powinno w końcu wyrąbali Vondeq, w którym była zawarta cała merytoryczność SSC, ale na razie nic to nie dało :O


----------



## barnizura

^^ To dlatego, że nowy [Vondeck] jest jeszcze bardziej merytoryczny. Teraz forum będzie się jeszcze częściej wieszać . Swoją drogą niezły dzień dzisiaj; miałem już kilkanaście razy 500, raz database error i jeszcze do tego znikają awatary.
EDIT: 
Oczywiście przy wrzucaniu tego posta;
500 - Internal Server Error


----------



## Mindcrasher

Dostałem e-mail od Jana:

"Yeah, we're having technical issues again. We're on it. Thanks for yout patience.

Cheers,
- Jan"

zaszczyt


----------



## krzewi

forum sie sypie i chyba nikt juz nic nie wie co bedzie z nim dalej


----------



## 625

Wy macie chyba siakieś inne forum niż modzi 


Ups.. wygadałem się!


----------



## krzewi

^^ czyzby zaraz sie pojawily konta PREMIUM ?? 10 zl za miesiac?
bonusy:
bez reklam
podwojne naliczanie postow
unlimited transfer


----------



## Mindcrasher

Podwójne naliczanie postów to jest to


----------



## Mazz_Wro

ale się knoci :wallbash:


----------



## zonc

Dzisiaj jazda na całego. Dostałem ponownie PMki z całego miesiąca.


----------



## krakusek

dziś forum przechodzi samo siebie.
np. moja odpowiedź na post Lysego znalazła się pre jego wypowiedzią. później mój komentarz do tej sytuacji również zachował się tak samo. akurat w tym przypadku nic wielkiego się nie stało, jednak w watkach z zażartą dyskusją może być poważny problem z powodu zmiany kolejności postów [mogą z tego wyniknąć niezłe jaja].

wspomnę też, że aby napisać ten post musiałem się zalogować *5 razy*! już dla bezpieczeństwa kopiuję do schowka wszystko co napisałem bo już nie raz mój post poszedł się je***

w czynie społecznym modlimy się za cudowne uzdrowienie serwerów


----------



## Wo92

A teraz nie wiedzieć czemu, w podforum "Po Godzinach" wszystkie dzisiejsze posty są oznaczone jako "Yesterday"


----------



## Offspring

Macie pecha, panowie. U mnie cały dzień śmiga aż miło.


----------



## marax0

ciekawe co teraz sprawdzaja


----------



## 19przemek91

U mnie nic, elegancko śmiga


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

Czy kiedykolwiek wróci opcja Currently active users? Fajna sprawa to była, taka mała inwigilacja


----------



## 19przemek91

Czy Beton chce przywrócić Służby Bezpieczeństwa?


----------



## Scareface

Masakra!


----------



## olvin

Dopiero w takie dni człowiek uświadamia sobie jak bardzo jest uzależniony. :lol:


----------



## janex_wwa

to było straszne  mój świat mało co się nie zawalił.


----------



## Darhet

Odżyłem w koncu :cheers1:


----------



## Wesoły Romek

co do k*** ale się chrzani ;/


----------



## janex_wwa

Dawno nie było takiej przerwy jak dzisiaj. Ciekawe kiedy trafi się następna...


----------



## 0lo

:cheers:


----------



## bart_breslau

A ja cały dzień poza domem,więc nic nie straciłem


----------



## khan_tengri

Przez te pady i uzależnienie od SSC to idzie się depresji nabawić.


----------



## zajf

Dziś to luz. Dwa lata temu to były pady, nawet zrzuty na serwer były


----------



## Milling

ja też nie mogłem dojść do siebie przez jakiś czas hno:


----------



## 19przemek91

Ja już nie jestem uzależniony od SSC, nabijam ostatnio głównie w PG, postów nie przybywa, jestem szczęśliwym człowiekiem


----------



## krzewi

dokladnie tez to jakis czas temu odczulem ^^:lol: mniej forum wiecej slonca na mordzie i dusza sie raduje


----------



## J.T.Fly

O, to był jakiś pad dzisiaj?


----------



## Conrado

hno:
Kiepsko... dzis do 13,30 forum nie działało. Serwery padają
@Zonc, bój się bo jak coś się zepsuje to cały Twój spam przepadnie


----------



## skansen

Dawno nie padało.. 










Czyżby koniec 500 interval server error?

Edit: temat chyba w złym dziale


----------



## krzewi

Czemu koniec?  ^^


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

krzewi said:


> Czemu koniec?  ^^


Bo teraz będzie "404 not found":lol:


----------



## janex_wwa

Ja wczoraj wypatrzyłem takie cuś
http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/4525/80553741.jpg


----------



## batmans

^^ oj rzeczywiście trudne czasy...


----------



## demmat

Skansen, Ty chamie  Tak to cały czas forum śmigało jak marzenie, a jak wszedłem tylko w ten wątek, to potem posypały się Database Error.


----------



## Marceli Szpak

500 - Internal Server Error , czy tylko u mnie tak ?


----------



## 625

Nie, u każdego, więc luz


----------



## Wesoły Romek

No u mnie też :bash: arghhhhh


----------



## pmaciej7

Nie można by jakoś poddaitengować forum, żeby znowu normalnie działało?


----------



## 625

Działa przeca


----------



## Tygrys

Czy tylko u mnie forum dziś niedomaga?


----------



## Wo92

Ładowanie jednej strony trwa wieczność  Ale o dziwo, zresetowałem modem i jakoś lepiej już jest?


----------



## dexter2

Wo92 said:


> Ładowanie jednej strony trwa wieczność  Ale o dziwo, zresetowałem modem i jakoś lepiej już jest?


Hmm, raczej niewielki związek, bo od jakichś 15 minut już lepiej chodzi


----------



## Tygrys

Faktycznie już jest ok.


----------



## Wo92

dexter2 said:


> Hmm, raczej niewielki związek, bo od jakichś 15 minut już lepiej chodzi


A no chyba, że  Jest lepiej, ale dalej to nie jest optymalna szybkość otwierania tematów


----------



## Iluminat

Wo92 said:


> Ładowanie jednej strony trwa wieczność  Ale o dziwo, zresetowałem modem i jakoś lepiej już jest?


Ja tak miałem wczoraj z każdą stroną na którą wchodziłem, reset pomógł ale nie mam pojęcia czy miało to jakikolwiek związek z SSC.


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

Znowu coś się dzieje, żeby napisać posta musiałem się chyba z dziesięć razy logować:bash:


----------



## jacekq

pmaciej7 said:


> Nie można by jakoś *poddaitengować* forum, żeby znowu normalnie działało?


Co zrobić???


dexter2 said:


> Hmm, raczej niewielki związek, bo od jakichś 15 minut już lepiej chodzi


No właśnie dlatego, ze kolega *Wo92* zresetował modem.


----------



## smar

jacekq said:


> Co zrobić???


Pewnie chodzi o tego gościa: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=74449
i tekst na dole forum.


----------



## Marceli Szpak

Czy tylko mi forum się nie aktualizuje


----------



## barnizura

Mi się przed chwilą sypnął CP, ale już chyba OK.
EDIT: Jednak jeszcze nie ok.


----------



## tmkj

Zauważyliście, że coś dziwnego się dzieje? Posty pisane przed chwilą wyskakują z datą sprzed kilku godzin. I zaczyna się to trochę mieszać :/

Tego napisałem o 9:52


----------



## MarcinK

tmkj said:


> Zauważyliście, że coś dziwnego się dzieje? Posty pisane przed chwilą wyskakują z datą sprzed kilku godzin. I zaczyna się to trochę mieszać :/
> 
> Tego napisałem o 9:52


Chcesz ukryć, że nie śpisz w nocy:nono: Uzależnienie od SSC 

Może zegar im się przestawił.


----------



## supermario

^^ a myślałem że tylko ja się tak szarpię z tym  (16:29 w odpowiedzi na wypowiedź pstrykacza tramwajów)


----------



## NorthPole

Wygląda, jakby z powodu braku synchronizacji czasowej wygasała aktywność strony i w celu wysłania posta trzeba stronę najpierw odświeżyć.
Zupełnie, jakby ktoś przełączył pracę forum z trybu bezstanowego w stanowy/sesyjny z "tokenem" (może wcześniej też to tak działało, ale np. 1-godzinny token przy zsynchronizowanych zegarach nie wygasał).
(Podobnie z zegarem sprawdzającym moment wysłania poprzedniego posta - nieco wariuje).

Wygląda na to, że mamy dzisiaj w Polsce czas nowojorski wysyłania posta i lokalny w jego edycji


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

W ogóle to napisanie i (przede wszystkim)wysłanie posta jest dziś nie lada wyzwaniem...


----------



## supermario

czy Wy tez tak macie, że po każdym dłużej pisanym poście wylogowuje Was? Ja muszę niemal za każdym razem kopiować do schowka wszystko i logować się ponownie przekleić wszystko i natychmiast postować. 
Ponadto nie działa mi SEARCH. Chce coś szukać a forum mnie wylogowuje. Ponowne logowanie nic nie daje. 
O co cho? Myślałem że coś mi się Opera pieprzy, ale dokładnie tak samo zachowuje się Firefox


----------



## skansen

Przy logowaniu zaznaczaj kwadracik "Remember me" - nie będziesz automatycznie zapamiętany na tym kompie (chyba że Firefox czy IE pamięta Twoje hasła), ale będziesz zalogowany non-stop.


----------



## krakusek

supermario said:


> czy Wy tez tak macie, że po każdym dłużej pisanym poście wylogowuje Was? Ja muszę niemal za każdym razem kopiować do schowka wszystko i logować się ponownie przekleić wszystko i natychmiast postować.
> Ponadto nie działa mi SEARCH. Chce coś szukać a forum mnie wylogowuje. Ponowne logowanie nic nie daje.
> O co cho? Myślałem że coś mi się Opera pieprzy, ale dokładnie tak samo zachowuje się Firefox


Ja dłuższą chwilę nie przeglądasz żadnych wątków, ani nie piszesz postów, to forum cię wyloguje. To trwa kilkanaście minut i rzeczywiście może to nie wystarczyć na napisanie dłuższego posta.

Ale jak zaznaczysz okienko "Remember me", to logując się z innego pc będziesz się musiał ponownie zalogować w domu [tam gdzie zazwyczaj korzystasz z forum]


----------



## SebastianNS

krakusek said:


> Ale jak zaznaczysz okienko "Remember me", to logując się z innego pc będziesz się musiał ponownie zalogować w domu [tam gdzie zazwyczaj korzystasz z forum]


To dziwne bo od miesięcy jestem zalogowany na dwóch komputerach, w domu i w pracy i od tego czasu nie musiałem się ponownie zalogować...


----------



## skansen

Potwierdzam. Przy zaznaczonym "remember me" nie muszę się logować, jeśli nie kliknąłem "wyloguj" - chyba że miałbym ustawione czyszczenie ciasteczek przy wychodzeniu z przeglądarki.


----------



## Iluminat

Czy tylko mi nie wyświetlają się polskie znaki a dodawanie postów działa tylko przez "quick reply" :dunno:


----------



## delfin_pl

Iluminat said:


> Czy tylko mi nie wyświetlają się polskie znaki a dodawanie postów działa tylko przez "quick reply" :dunno:


u mnie dziala normalnie.


----------



## deteroos

Forum chodzi jak krew z nosa. Czy tylko ja tak mam? Inne strony wczytują się normalnie...


----------



## pmaciej7

Ja też, ja też


----------



## Noxid

Dajcie spokój, ledwo to dziś działa.


----------



## wloclawianin

Forum włącza się dopiero za 2 albo 3 razem - tak samo wszystkie wątki i podstrony


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Ale zmulaaaa, to przez wiosnę?


----------



## xsxxxxx

A teraz wróciło i działa szyyyyyybko


----------



## batmans

mi w ogóle rano i po południu nie wczytywało strony forum.


----------



## Zboro

Ładuje wam się ostatnio wolniej forum ? : )


----------



## Michał78

Mi tak i w ogóle nie pokazuje nowych postów


----------



## cichy87

Mi się wolniej ładuje bo od miesiąca mam łącze szybkości rodem z epoki kamienia łupanego


----------



## ReefGear

Potwierdzam, od paru dni forum ładuje się straszliwie wolno, czasem wcale nie udaje się załadować strony. Zaczęło się też zdarzać, że nowe posty wyświetlają się jako już przeczytane.


----------



## hajdut

wolno sie ładuje  czyżby zmieniono serwery? a może awaria?


----------



## MartinoAprile'76

Pad i Padaszon


----------



## Fevon

Padaka, co sie dzis stalo?


----------



## wloclawianin

Czyli to nie moje problemy z internetem a forum szwankuje... dzisiaj przez pewien czas w ogóle nie chciało się włączyć.


----------



## batmans

straszne, dziś forum padło i odkryłem że nie mam nic do roboty w necie....


----------



## wloclawianin

kiedy forum pada, wszyscy nagle się orientują, że na serio są uzależnieni :lol:


----------



## Han Solo

^^ miałem z 10 rzeczy do wrzucenia,ale jak awaria minęła, to już nie pamiętam


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Jak tam po dłuższym padzie?. Łapki się trzęsły? Nie wiedzieliście co ze sobą zrobić?.


----------



## bart_breslau

W końcu znalazłem chwilę,aby skosić trawnik.


----------



## Fevon

Okazało się, że mojej siostry nie ma w domu już 4 dni, na działce jest pełno kwiatów, kumpel ma mieć jakiś zabieg z kolanem, i że fajnie jest się poruszać z buta kilkanaście kilometrów


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

Piotr-Stettin said:


> Jak tam po dłuższym padzie?. Łapki się trzęsły? Nie wiedzieliście co ze sobą zrobić?.


Poszedłem na spacer, porobiłem trochę zdjęć - w sumie niezła rzecz taka awaria forum:cheers:


----------



## michael_siberia

Przynajmniej nie miałem za dużo postów do czytania po wczorajszej wycieczce do Krakowa :lol:


----------



## Han Solo

Czytam sobie forum, dziewczyna siedzi obok mnie na łóżku i czyta książkę (uczy się do egzaminu).

Nagle podnosi głowę z nad książki i mówi:

- A co byś zrobił bez tego forum?

-A wiesz, jest nawet taki wątek, gdzie userzy piszą co robili, jak forum się zawiesiło...

Mina: bezcenna.

Mam nadzieje, że mnie nie rzuci, bo znowu będę musiał pisać w _sami-wiecie-jakim_ wątku


----------



## wloclawianin

forum jest samowystarczalne - dostarcza wszelkiego rodzaju doznań, przeżyć i rozrywki swoim użytkownikom  



Piotr-Stettin said:


> Jak tam po dłuższym padzie?. Łapki się trzęsły? Nie wiedzieliście co ze sobą zrobić?.


Trochę dłuższa przerwa i by tak było. Jak się zawiesiło, to spostrzegłem, że mam niezły bajzel w pokoju, to pomyślałem, że posprzątam. Jak skończyłem, to akurat forum już działało. A szkoda, bo miałem już nawet okno sobie umyć  Żeby wytrzymać posprzątałem nawet pod łóżkiem i za biurkiem


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

Han Solo said:


> Mam nadzieje, że mnie nie rzuci, bo znowu będę musiał pisać w _sami-wiecie-jakim_ wątku


A tak swoją drogą to coś długo cisza w tym wątku, lato minęło, jesień coraz śmielej chucha chłodem, a _wątek_ już daleko na trzeciej stronie Hydeparku...


----------



## michael_siberia

@ WrocLOVE
A jaki ma nick?


----------



## piotr71

Proba wejscia do SSC i wyskakuje cos takiego:

Warning: visiting this site may harm your computer(...) contains elements from the site hotwaytobuy.com which appears to host malware-software that can hurt your computer(...)

Wejscie do FPW (wpisujac w google okreslony temat) odbywa sie bez problemu.


----------



## janex_wwa

No, nareszcie działa.


----------



## Wesoły Romek

W sobote, przy kawusi a tu klops !!!! to wszystko te hakery od wikisriks psia mać !!!!


----------



## cichy87

To jest denerwujące!


----------



## xsxxxxx

Już się bałem że to coś poważnego. Zanudziłbym się w weekend.


----------



## sanders82




----------



## Tygrys

:gaah:


----------



## Han Solo

Wstaje, niedziela, myslę sobie, że poczytam na ludzie w łóżku zaległe tematy.... Co u licha się działo?


----------



## Michał Ch.

Co sie stało sie


----------



## Iluminat

już myślałem, że tak tylko u mnie


----------



## cichy87

dramat


----------



## Milling

A już miałem wieszać sznur... :|


----------



## krzewi

Kto mi odda za arszenik?? !!!


----------



## Han Solo

Wikileaks atakuje SSC czy co?


----------



## el_bartez

Wreszcie działa, uzależniony jestem


----------



## janex_wwa

Życie bez SSC byłoby nie do zniesieniahno:


----------



## krzewi

Dobra już zużyłem arszenik


CHAMYY!!!!


----------



## Citizen_From_TBG

Krzewiemu cycki (znów) oddali to (znowu) się forum wiesza, przez wielokrotne wczytania jego profilu


----------



## PiotrG

No wreszcie...


janex_wwa said:


> Życie bez SSC byłoby nie do zniesieniahno:


So true...


----------



## bloniaq_s8

^^ Właśnie to samo chciałem napisać... Klikam na link i nic się nie dzieje, muszę odświeżyć i działa, ale baardzo woolnoo


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Oj coś forum dzisiaj wariuje... posty się nie układają tak jak powinny...


----------



## Hyper

Znowu forum wariuje, aż był taki względny spokój przez ostatnie miesiące.


----------



## skansen

Kurcze, od rana forum jak zamrożone. Nie widać nowych postów na listach wątków, ale lipa.


----------



## LubiePiwo

No właśnie, i jeszcze ten temat dalej na drugiej stronie wisi i nie byłem pewien czy to tylko tak u mnie czy nie.


----------



## Noxid

Przez jakiś czas forum w ogóle nie działało, może to właśnie z powodu próby naprawienia powstałych w ostatnim czasie bugów? Jakiś komunikat mi wyskakiwał o pracy sysadmina czy coś takiego...


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia

Dziś rano nie mogłem się zalogować - wpisywałem login i hasło, ale po zamknięciu się "thank you for logging in" nic się nie zmieniało.

0 users, 1 guest :O


----------



## bloniaq_s8

też wam tak forum dziś muli?


----------



## Citizen_From_TBG

zabrali żółtą minkę na rzecz zielonej -->  <--


----------



## batmans

mi się jeszcze wyświetla stara 

edit już mam  <- ale te emoty już były kiedyś


----------



## bloniaq_s8

3 dzień to samo.... muli jakbym miał neta 128kb :/


----------



## Guest

Lipne to.

Fajny lol jest na forum parkietu -







wolę to niż :lol:


----------



## Papaj

Ja też mam problemy z forum od paru dni. Czasami śmiga jak zazwyczaj, a czasami strony ładują się do połowy i nic się nie dzieje.


----------



## xsxxxxx

Prawie cały dzień forum działało mi jakby chciało a nie mogło. Strony albo nie ładowały się wcale, albo do połowy. 
Wyłączyłem neo i włączyłem ponownie i wszystko działa normalnie...co tu jest grane ?


----------



## janex_wwa

Nowe posty się nie wyświetlają. :/


----------



## grzybson88

Podobny problem jak wyżej :/


----------



## Conrado

^^ Właśnie miałem to napisać ale szukałem wątku bo mimo Twojego wpisu wątek nie poszedł do góryhno: Jak tu przeglądać forum? :gaah:


----------



## hermit

Czy tylko ja widzę zdublowane posty rzekomo napisane o różnych godzinach?


----------



## demmat

Nie tylko Ty.


----------



## MarcinK

Czy tylko u mnie forum chodzi dziś w lodowcowym tempie?


----------



## khan_tengri

Odwiedziłem prawie 10 wątków z rzędu i ani razu nie padło. Nie zabiorom!


----------



## Gokufan

O matko i córko sprawdzałem pare razy i kilka godzin nie działało jak należy hno:
Nie dość że erło zabrali, to jeszcze FPW chcieli.


----------



## Mr. America

khan_tengri said:


> Te pady zagrażają bezpieczeństwu państwowemu! Brak SSC jest gorszy niż brak wódki w monopolowym dla alkoholika.


Święta prawda!



Gokufan said:


> Nie dość że erło zabrali, to jeszcze FPW chcieli.


Jeszcze trochę i trzeba będzie organizować marsze w obronie telewizji Trwam Skyscrapercity hno:


----------



## khan_tengri

^^










fot. Tomasz Gzell/PAP
Nieudolna przeróbka JA.


----------



## dexter2

del


----------



## bloniaq_s8

też tak macie?


----------



## _Kaczy

Mamy, mamy. Poza tym nie odświeża tematów. Mimo, że je przeczytałem to pokazuje jako nieprzeczytane.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Mi też nie odświeżało, ale teraz wszystko wygląda ok.


----------



## Conrado

Wam nie odświeżało, a ja już szykowałem linę, bo w ogóle nie chciał mi się serwer SSC załadować!hno:


----------



## PiotrG

^^
no dokładnie hno: Mało zawału nie dostałem.


----------



## Mr. America

A u mnie wyskoczył przedtem błąd 404


----------



## Hyper

_Kaczy said:


> Mamy, mamy. Poza tym nie odświeża tematów. Mimo, że je przeczytałem to pokazuje jako nieprzeczytane.


Najwyraźniej niedokładnie przeczytałeś i forum to wykryło! :lol:

A tak na serio, to wczoraj wieczorem nie szło w ogóle wejść na forum. Odpuściłem, zdjęcia wstawiłem dzisiaj, a i wcześniej się spać dzięki temu poszło. _Cza_ szukać plusów w tych minusach.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

jak mogłeś spać spokojnie wiedząc, że FPW się sypie?! Chyba, że maczałeś w tym palce i wiedziałeś, że się samo naprawi....


----------



## dawidny

Mnie dzisiaj w nocy Liroy zastrzelił :lol:


----------



## E2rdEm

Ten pad to była moja wina.
Objawił się gdy już miałem napisanego posta krytykującego modów w księdze. W ten sposób posta nie wysłałem, co prawdopodobnie uchroniło mnie od briga/bana.

Dziękuję forum, że zadbało o mnie. A Was wszystkich przepraszam. Już nigdy nie będę krytykował modów, żebyście nie mieli database errorów. :cheers:


----------



## _Kaczy

Ale dziś pada. Najpierw 500 a teraz pusta strona.


----------



## LubiePiwo

A myślałem, że to tylko jakiś problem u mnie z aplikacją na Androida :<


----------



## janex_wwa

ZABIERAJOM!


----------



## andp

del,


----------



## janex_wwa

A tym razem forum nie odświeża wątków...


----------



## _Kaczy

To raczej wina TP. Inni użytkownicy ich łącz także mają dziś problemy z dostaniem się na SSC.


----------



## PiotrG

Ja dzisiaj nie mam problemów, za to bodajże wczoraj, przez około godzinę nie mogłem się na forum dostać.


----------



## Blanky

Ja pracy mając neostrade nie mam dostępu do forum. Ze smartfona śmiga normalnie.. ( PLAY)


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

Nie wiem czy to wina TP. W pracy, gdzie SSC mi nie działało, jest Neostrada. Byłem potem u rodziców, którzy także mają Neo - działało.


----------



## Kpc21

Co się dzieje z SSC? Przynajmniej od jakiejś godziny szukajka nie działa, tematy otwierają się godzinami, jeszcze gorzej z wysyłaniem postów (jak już się uda, to wychodzi kilka sztuk).

/Dodane:/
Chyba oddali.


----------



## Milling

Masakra. Ledwo wytrzymałem hno:


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

U mnie też dziś Neostrada muli albo całkiem zacina a mam jeszcze kilka miesięcy umowę hno:


----------



## krzewi

Mam do odsprzedania sznurek, idealny na żyrandol ! Na szczęście już nie jest mi potrzebny.


Dzięki Ci Wielki latający potworze spaghetti za oddanie tego forum.


----------



## Bastian.

Nie marudź ty przynajmniej na cycki popatrzysz jak forum nie działa bo pewnie je masz zapisane na dysku. A jak nie to jakiegoś pornusa włączysz i już cycki som. A ja tylko forum mam.


----------



## krzewi

Bastian. said:


> Nie marudź ty przynajmniej na cycki popatrzysz jak forum nie działa bo pewnie je masz zapisane na dysku. A jak nie to jakiegoś pornusa włączysz i już cycki som. A ja tylko forum mam.


Myślisz, że posiadając taki biust jak ja potrzebuję jeszcze porno?


----------



## skansen

Dzisiaj przeglądarki blokują mi SSC jako stronę dokonującą ataków i zawierającą złośliwe oprogramowanie. Muszę klikać, by to ignorowały, ale zastanawiam się, co się stało.


----------



## _Kaczy

Google atakuje.

A tak na poważnie - też jestem zdziwiony sytuacją.


----------



## Signar

Po kliknięciu szczegóły wyskakuje mi coś takiego


> Jaki jest obecny stan bezpieczeństwa witryny skyscrapercity.com?
> Witryna została uznana za podejrzaną – jej odwiedzanie może stanowić zagrożenie dla komputera.
> 
> W ciągu ostatnich 90 dni część tej witryny została odnotowana z uwagi na podejrzane działania następującą liczbę razy: 24.
> 
> Co się stało podczas odwiedzin tej witryny przez Google?
> W ciągu ostatnich 90 dni przetestowaliśmy w tej witrynie następującą liczbę stron: 5389. Wyświetlanie 81 z nich spowodowało pobranie i zainstalowanie złośliwego oprogramowania bez zgody użytkownika. Witryna ta po raz ostatni była odwiedzana przez Google 2013-07-01, a po raz ostatni znaleziono w niej podejrzane treści 2013-07-01.
> Złośliwe oprogramowanie obejmuje 30 trojan(s), 15 exploit(s), 2 scripting exploit(s). Udane zainfekowanie powodowało pojawienie się na komputerze docelowym średnio następującej liczby nowych procesów: 2.
> 
> Złośliwe oprogramowanie działa w następującej liczbie domen: 34, m.in. **********/, ************/, *************************/.
> 
> Wykryliśmy następującą liczbę domen: 23, które, jak się wydaje, pośredniczyły w rozpowszechnianiu złośliwego oprogramowania wśród użytkowników tej witryny, m.in. *****************/, ******************/, *******************/.
> 
> Ta witryna działała w następującej liczbie sieci: 2, m.in. AS30506 (BLACKSUN), AS15169 (GOOGLE).
> 
> Czy ta witryna pośredniczyła w rozpowszechnianiu złośliwego oprogramowania?
> Wydaje się, że w ciągu ostatnich 90 dni witryna skyscrapercity.com pośredniczyła w zarażeniu następującej liczby witryn: 4, m.in. ***********************/, ***************/, *************/.
> 
> Czy w tej witrynie działało złośliwe oprogramowanie?
> Nie, w ciągu ostatnich 90 dni nie było w tej witrynie złośliwego oprogramowania.
> 
> Jak do tego doszło?
> W pewnych przypadkach osoby trzecie mogą dodawać do legalnych witryn złośliwy kod, który spowoduje wyświetlanie przez nas komunikatu ostrzegawczego.
> 
> Dalsze czynności:
> Wróć do poprzedniej strony.
> Jeśli witryna należy do Ciebie, możesz zwrócić się o sprawdzenie jej za pomocą Narzędzi Google dla webmasterów. Więcej informacji na temat procesu sprawdzania można znaleźć w Centrum pomocy Google dla webmasterów.


----------



## Han Solo

^^ też mam taki komunikat. Co się dzieje? Imperium kontratakuje?


----------



## Czifo




----------



## Clansmanowicz

Jak wyskoczyło mi to powiadomienie o SCC, to chciałem odruchowo wejść na FPW, żeby sprawdzić co się dzieje, czy coś ludzie piszą, ale przecież właśnie nie mogłem tam wejść i nagle poczułem się bardzo dziwnie :nuts:


----------



## AUTO

Grrrrr!!! :bash:


----------



## vfmikey




----------



## Han Solo

> Howdy! SkyscraperCity is currently down for a brief emergency database maintenance. *This shouldn't take longer than 60 minutes!*


----------



## lulek89

> #Skyscrapercity mysqldump update: MySQLdump complete! 65GB flat file. Let's just hope I don't have to import it. Rebooting DB server now.


Daitengu na twiterze.


----------



## Kpc21

Eyk88 said:


> Myślałem, że to watek dla grających na konsolach i pierwszy raz tu zajrzałem z linku :lol:


Nie jesteś pierwszy.

Był już chyba i taki, który myślał że to wątek o siatkówce.


----------



## Budowlaniec

Ale chyba można wrócić do meritum sprawy.
Czy wam też ostatnio strasznie muli to forum?


----------



## demmat

Wkleję, bo widocznie nie wszyscy czytają obwieszczenia 


Jan said:


> Recently we witnessed the unlikely event of not one but two web servers breaking down, which explains the slow down we experience now at times. But no worries, 4 new ones are on their way, and should be arriving this weekend. We'll do our best to have the system back to track as early as we can. In the mean time, thanks for your patience!


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?f=2060&a=1586


----------



## p23szl

Czy Jan niemógłby pisać po jakimś łatwiejszym języku? Nie wiem.... Niemieckim? A Forum muli ostatnio, to fakt.

Co do nazwy ze względów marketingowych zostawiłbym tak jak jest. Nazwa "Awarie Forum" jest zbyt mainstremowa, czy jak to tam. 

P.S. A o padach do komputerów dalej się nic nie dowiem....


----------



## Bastian.

Mi jakoś nie zamula.


----------



## dexter2

Co się dzieje z forum? Czemu nie odświeża wyświetlonych postów i nie chce cytować?


----------



## zoviet

No coś nie tak, myślałem, że tylko u mnie tak jest.


----------



## Budowlaniec

uff, kamień spadł mi z serca... 
Myslałem że to tylko u mnie i już 2 raz instaluje Firefoxa :lol:


----------



## dexter2

Swoją drogą skąd wiecie, że coś napisałem? U mnie ten wątek dalej nie poszedł na górę strony, tak jakby nikt nic nie pisał. Musiałem dodać go do ulubionych :nuts:


----------



## Hipolit

^^Drogą dedukcji, Drogi Watsonie!
:lol:


----------



## _Kaczy

Jak żyć?


----------



## vfmikey

Forum jakoś dziwnie mi śmiga, listy tematów mi też się nie odświeżają :<


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

I tak macie nienajgorzej - ja się od przedpołudnia nie mogłem zalogować


----------



## Han Solo

A gdzie jest pole do szybkiego postowania? Jak ja będę spamował?


----------



## michael_siberia

Naprawdę go nie widzisz?


----------



## Czifo

Całe szczęście, że nie tylko ja tak miałem. Normalnie Dzień Świstaka. Odświeżam forum, klikam na ostatni nieprzeczytany i jest to samo co wcześniej. Jedna z gorszych psychicznie rzeczy w tym roku. hno:


----------



## Kiciket

^^ To była masakra. Odinstalowanie Opery, Chrome, czyszczenie ciasteczek i wszystkiego innego. Potem zapomniałem hasła do SSC i trzeba było czekać do wieczora, aż wygeneruje się nowe. 

W takich chwilach widać, jak człowiek jest mocno uzależniony od FPW.


----------



## Czifo




----------



## Bastian.

Przecież poza ssc są inne ciekawe strony.


----------



## p23szl

^^ Może nie był sam w domu i głupio mu było na nie wchodzić?


----------



## Bastian.

Ledwo na kilka minut. Nie przesadzajmy, co innego gdyby to trwało dłużej niż 15 minut.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Już się bałem, że powtórka z wczoraj.


----------



## Michał Ch.

Putin majstruje przy SSC? :dunno:


----------



## Cegła_rozbiórkowa

zabiorom?


----------



## p23szl

Michał Ch.;112058368 said:


> Putin majstruje przy SSC? :dunno:


Forum jest nasze! Holenderskie, ..., Europejskie...


----------



## janex_wwa

To było straszne hno:


----------



## deteroos

Nie byo forum


----------



## krzewi

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Eyk88




----------



## Kiciket

Pad za padem...


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Człowiek wraca do domu, a tu takie guano.

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cegła_rozbiórkowa

sweet jesus...


----------



## ErichHot

Zabrali, ale na szczeście już oddali. Tyle czekać, bo było okropne.


----------



## PiotrG

A ja już zacząłem żyletek szukać hno:


----------



## yolan

Zaczynam obserwować u siebie syndrom uzależnienia. Kurde, myślałem że mnie %$#$^%^ trafi jak nie mogłem po pracy se foruma przeglądnąć. Nie jest dobrze.


----------



## lulek89




----------



## Bastian.

Dzisiaj też problemy.


----------



## batmans

uff! szczęście, że mnie wczoraj w domu nie było!


----------



## PiotrG

Przez cały dzień nie miałem dostępu do SSC, a wszystkie testy pokazywały, że strona żyje.
WTF?


----------



## Mieteq

^^ Nie jesteś sam.


----------



## EGOista

Te pady przestają już być śmieszne. Wczoraj jak mi pingowało ssc, a jak nie mogłem wleźć zacząłęm grzebać w routerze i nie mam neta w domu ;p


----------



## PiotrG

Co to do diabła było? :nuts: Już myślałem, że bana zarobiłem.


----------



## dexter2

Ja też


----------



## Michał Ch.

:shifty:


----------



## Grvl

Atak ruskich hakierów!


----------



## krystiand

Nie mam żadnego wątku w nieprzeczytanych subskrypcjach, a miałem minimum 70 hno:


----------



## czlapka

Też się przestraszyłem, że bana dostałem. Już chciałem jakieś nowa konta przez proxy zakładać. Proszę tak więcej nie robić!


----------



## Gokufan

Ja już się z moderatorami skontaktowałem


----------



## Tom68relo

Ops, to przed chwila nie bylo wesole...tez myslalem, ze mam zablokowane wejscie :-/


----------



## LubiePiwo

Straciłem wszystkie subskrypcje ;(


----------



## bloniaq_s8

na szczęście jest facebook i grupa fpw na nim 

edit:
HA! I dobrze Wam tak! ja nie korzystam z subskrybcji i nic nie straciłem


----------



## Amitherei

haha myślałem że trzeciego bana chwyciłem


----------



## PE 099

Widzę, że ominęła mnie dobra zabawa


----------



## Amitherei

dalej padnięte suby? ...


----------



## terrap

Subskrypcje zniknęły, część właśnie przed chwilą sam uzupełniłem na nowo ale wszystkiego mi sie nie chce. Przez moment nie działało wyszukiwanie po tagach i mimo że byłem zalogowany nie miałem dostępu do HP. Najważniejsze czy subskrypcje wrócą?


----------



## AUTO

Subskrybcje w komórce działają normalnie.


----------



## krystiand

terrap said:


> Subskrypcje zniknęły, część właśnie przed chwilą sam uzupełniłem na nowo ale wszystkiego mi sie nie chce.


Tobie się usunęły z subskrypcji? Mi tylko wyzerowało, ale jak w danych watkach są nowe posty to już się normalnie wyświetla.

To faktycznie wyglądało jak brig, aż się zacząłem zastanawiać co, gdzie źle napisałem, ale nie było żadnej wiadomości ani nic w księdze, a jak wszedłem w swój profil to było "register user", a nie banned


----------



## smar

AUTO said:


> Subskrybcje w komórce działają normalnie.


U mnie nie. Mam zero subskrypcji


----------



## Amitherei

A gdzie zniknął watek ukraiński...?


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Nigdzie. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=112486971#post112486971


----------



## Bastian.

Ło matko ło jejku zniknęły subskrypcje, katastrofa. 


Możecie teraz dzięki temu zastanowić się czy wszystkie subskrypcje były warte subskrybowania. Porobicie sobie porządki może.


----------



## Konstruktor

bloniaq_s8 said:


> na szczęście jest facebook i grupa fpw na nim
> 
> edit:
> HA! I dobrze Wam tak! ja nie korzystam z subskrybcji i nic nie straciłem


To to?

https://www.facebook.com/FashionPakistanWeek?fref=ts


----------



## bloniaq_s8

yyy Trafiłeś chyba na tą gorszą stronę fb


----------



## LubiePiwo

Czy to tylko u mnie SSC działa tak DRAMATYCZNIE wolno czy u Was też?


----------



## EGOista

U mnie też.


----------



## Eyk88

Znowu muli forum ;/


----------



## Eyk88

No myślałem, że na całe wakacje padnie;p


----------



## batmans

słońce świeci, jan się o nas troszczy, żebyśmy nie siedzieli ciągle przy kompach!


----------



## Bastian.

Tak, to co my będziemy w tygodniu robić gdy robota jest a nie ma czasu na rekreację?.


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

Sobotnie popołudnie bez SSC - było ciężko.


----------



## zoviet

uff


----------



## Han Solo

SSC pada w moim pierwszym wolnym dniu od dawna i jeszcze w dniu finału ligi mistrzów.


Ja się pytam: panie premierze, kto jest za to odpowiedzialny ?!


----------



## xsxxxxx

Już się bałem, że to coś poważnego...


----------



## Offspring

Kyrieelejson, to było straszne.


----------



## hal

Masakra z tym forum.Ale co tam


----------



## michael_siberia

Wreszcie działa!


----------



## PretoriaNPG

Bez tego forum nie ma życia


----------



## czlapka

CO TO MIAŁO BYĆ!!!


----------



## PiotrG

No, wreszcie! Już zaczynałem szykować szubienicę.


----------



## janex_wwa

Ufff, a już miałem wyłączać komputer.


----------



## zakrzemarski

Moim zdaniem trzeba będzie kiedyś w końcu pomyśleć o oderwaniu się od SSC i przejść na własne serwery, tylko kto to bedzie finansował?


----------



## 4pietrowydrapaczchmu

arct - tak tez myślałem ze serwery mogą nie wytrzymywać. A przy atakach ddos stronam może mieć problemy z dostawcą bo żaden nie chce by mu serwery przeciążano.

Jeśli chodzi o finansowanie to dla potrzeb Polskiego forum jest to koszt do 100zł miesięcznie. 50 wystarczy. Tylko komu będzie sie chciało płacić.
Niektóre strony finansowane są przez comiesięczne składki czytelników.
Znam stronę która co miesiąc zbiera tak 1700zł.


----------



## mateusz.el

Boję się, że forum znowu przestanie działać. Jak żyć?
Niechaj już wszystko będzie dobrze reach:


----------



## ryjek

Zróbcie sobie kilka printscreenów i następnym razem jak padnie forum, to sobie przeglądajcie...


----------



## zakrzemarski

No tak, ale będzie pewnie jeszcze mnóstwo roboty związanej z przeprowadzką, co pewnie też by trochę kosztowało czasu i pieniędzy. Przecież wtedy całą zawartość FPW trzeba by przerzucić na nowy serwer.


----------



## krzewi

Bojem siem  a jak znów jeb.??  nie ufam Jankowi już


----------



## dreszczyk

Awaria musiała trwać baaardzo długo, skoro po wejściu po kilkudziesięciu godzinach na forum były tylko dwa nowe posty w "Czas na śmiech".


----------



## Kiciket

No wracamy!


----------



## takisobiektoś

Była długo i chyba jeszcze się nie skończyła.Przez ostatnie 30 minut już trzy razy widziałem taki ekran


----------



## 4pietrowydrapaczchmu

Nie znam sie na vBiuletynie jednak..
Nie wiem czy to wogóle wykonalne przenieść bazę danych tylko jednej kategorii forum o bazie danych użytkowników nie wspominając.
Poza tym admin forum musiał by sie na to zgodzić i ją udostępnić co tez jest wątpliwe.


----------



## Budowlaniec

Jestem przerażony.
Właśnie wróciłem z pracy i przez brak SSC jeszcze nigdy nie byłem tak produktywny, aż sam się przeraziłem.



Obym nigdy więcej nie musiał tyle pracować...
Do tego Wybory, LM i Legia Mistrzem. a tu forum nie działa.


----------



## Andrus

Na tweeterze pisali coś o atakach hakeróff >(


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Rence się częsły.


----------



## Tom68relo

tosz to szok byl.


----------



## Piotrek-Krk

Popadam w stany lękowe kończące się napadami paniki kiedy to forum nie działa i nie ma czego poczytać. Niechże już działa.


----------



## Bastian.

Przydały by się jakieś info na mejle wysyłane że forum nie bydzie działać w godzinach od do w dniach takich i takich. Byśmy se czas jakoś zagospodarowali, a tak to co robić, forum padło, iść nie ma gdzie i z kim...

Coś czuję że to wina talkingheada, miał tylko PHP zamknąć na czas ciszy wyborczej a popsuł forum. Cza go zdegradować.


----------



## vfmikey

Podobno atakowali nas latynosi


----------



## Bastian.

A co myśmy im zrobili?. Niech hamerykanów atakujom.


----------



## vfmikey

Foro Skajskrapero Brazieiro działa prężnie, może się mszczą za Welt Majsterszaft?


----------



## Gokufan

Marzyłoby mi się oddzielne FPW, jednak Jan się na to nigdy nie zgodzi, przecież to dla niego kasiora. Poza tym, za vBullet in też trzeba płacić. Chociaż w przypadku tego forum przeprowadzić zbiórkę to chyba najmniejszy problem


----------



## Gokufan

Dopiero przez ten weekend zdałem sobie sprawę jak bardzo to forum stało się częścią mojego życia hno:

Cóż... Przynajmniej nie trzeba postów nadrabiać .


----------



## zygzak

Czas skopiować forum w formie papierowej. Dla potomnych....


----------



## Bastian.

A posty listami wysyłać.


----------



## _Kaczy

Ma ktoś internet od Multimedii? Forum mi ciągle nie działa. Przełączyłem się na Orange komórkowe i wszystko jest ok. 
Ping z MM pozostaje bez odpowiedzi.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

vfmikey said:


> Foro Skajskrapero Brazieiro działa prężnie, może się mszczą za Welt Majsterszaft?


Nieprawdą jest jakoby ... w Brazylii też nie banglało .




Szit, właśnie zdałem sobie sprawę, że jestem uzależniony od SSC.

Mam wniosek - lajkujmy swoje posty nawzajem bo nie znamy dnia ani godziny kiedy "znuf zabiorom".

BETON, proszę o pozytywne rozpatrzenie mojego wniosku i mnóstwo lajków, w razie potrzeby wydobędę zaświadczenie od psychiatry, że jestem zdrów na umyśle i wogle :banana:


----------



## el nino

_Kaczy said:


> Ma ktoś internet od Multimedii? Forum mi ciągle nie działa. Przełączyłem się na Orange komórkowe i wszystko jest ok.
> Ping z MM pozostaje bez odpowiedzi.


Menu start -> uruchom -> ipconfig /flushdns


----------



## PretoriaNPG

A teraz stracę tyle czasu na nadrabianie zaległości .... ^^


----------



## phantom23

Mało tych zaległości bo forum nie działało


----------



## vfmikey

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> Nieprawdą jest jakoby ... w Brazylii też nie banglało .


No jasne, że nie. Ale to oni ddosowali


----------



## _Kaczy

el nino said:


> Menu start -> uruchom -> ipconfig /flushdns


Pomogło na 5 minut. Znów nie działa i ponowna operacja nie pomaga.


----------



## Pawlo7

Tnie mi się to forum, a po pokoju lata mucha.


----------



## newsted

_Kaczy said:


> Pomogło na 5 minut. Znów nie działa i ponowna operacja nie pomaga.


Zmień adresy dns


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

vfmikey said:


> No jasne, że nie. Ale to oni ddosowali


Ni chu chu, to nie wyszło z Brazylii . Gadam z moimi brazylami i oni też płaczą .


DAFUK is gołing on? Znów mi tnie i wyskakuje takie cóś:

Website is offline No cached version of this page is available.
Error 522 Ray ID: 130cf459627305af
Connection timed out


Jakieś pomysły? Aha, lajkujcie, nie zapominajcie. Do tej pory dostałem lajka tylko od BETONA i Pawelskiego. Co jest grane? hno:


----------



## Papaj

Mój klawisz F5 umarł przez ten weekend. Czy to możliwe, że to ja przeprowadziłem tego ddosa?


----------



## lmateusz

Niedobrze bez tego forum...

https://twitter.com/DaiTengu/status/470610874022252544










:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:



Adresy dns ustawcie najlepiej na googlowskie (8.8.8.8)


----------



## FragMaster

_Kaczy said:


> Pomogło na 5 minut. Znów nie działa i ponowna operacja nie pomaga.


Też mi nie wchodziło na Vectrze, a na Aero tak. Zmieniłem DNS-y, tak jak poradził kolega na górze i działa. Tu masz instrukcję:
http://www.pcworld.pl/news/112297/Chcesz.przyspieszyc.Internet.Zmodyfikuj.DNS.html


----------



## mkuldane

^^
^^
Smutne czasy, że jakiś tłusty onanista-gimnazjalista jest w stanie rozwalać duże międzynarodowe forum przez niemal 3 dni.

Dla leniwych kilka jego popisów erystycznych:


> @DaiTengu because you are very ugly. f-o-r-o-t-r-o-l-s rules!!
> 
> @DaiTengu I live alone in a nice house. And I **** your mother daily.
> 
> @DaiTengu But with my large ***** I've thrown your forum


----------



## Han Solo




----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

Wiecie co? Niby ciężko było przez ten weekend bez Forum, ale z drugiej strony...

Jakby ta przerwa potrwała jeszcze ze dwa dni, to może wyrwałbym się z tego uzależnienia...


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

Jest plus tej zapaści, przez te kilka dni ostro przysiadlem i nadgoniłem pisanie pracy doktorskiej.  a teraz znowu przystopuję, nie dość że forum działa, to jeszcze zaczął się Roland Garros...


----------



## bad455

Przed kolejnym narzekaniem na "świetnie opłacanych" (?) informatyków (z tego co pamiętam, to administracją serwerów zajmuje się tylko DaiTengu) proponuję zerknąć na forumowego twittera, gdzie zwykle w takich sytuacjach pojawia się info o przyczynach niedostępności. Ostatnio najczęściej komunikat mówi o DDOS-ie, więc proponuję sobie wyguglać co to jest DDOS i dlaczego nie da się z nim skutecznie walczyć, ani tym bardziej zapobiegać.


----------



## WMS




----------



## krzewi

Forum zaczyna ssieć. O !


----------



## E2rdEm

bad455 said:


> Przed kolejnym narzekaniem na "świetnie opłacanych" (?) informatyków (z tego co pamiętam, to administracją serwerów zajmuje się tylko DaiTengu) proponuję zerknąć na forumowego twittera, gdzie zwykle w takich sytuacjach pojawia się info o przyczynach niedostępności.


Dorzucę jeszcze link do tłitera DaiTengu: https://twitter.com/DaiTengu


----------



## Bastian.

Cały czas siem wiesza, czujem że to atak Rosjan.


----------



## sanders82

Czasami strona działa a czasami wyrzuca takie coś:


----------



## Marceli Szpak

Mi wyskakuje ze łączy przez Frankfurt.


----------



## wifon

sanders82 said:


> Czasami strona działa a czasami wyrzuca takie coś:


U mnie czasami wyrzuca, a czasami działa


----------



## ps-man

sanders82 said:


> Czasami strona działa a czasami wyrzuca takie coś


Dziś _Retry for a live version_ mi zwykle wystarcza, wczoraj nie. :tongue2: Progres jest. A tuż przed chwilą przeglądarkę mi sprawdzało na okoliczność wejścia na SSC po wielu godzinach nieobecności.


----------



## Stiggy

sanders82 said:


> Czasami strona działa a czasami wyrzuca takie coś:


Non stop mam to samo. :/


----------



## dexter2

Już mnie strzela trochę. Chyba wolę, żeby stanęło na amen, bo by nie irytowało.


----------



## maxwell0

sanders82 said:


>



Rozmowa kontrolowana, rozmowa kontrolowana...


----------



## marku

w zaleznosci z czego probowalem: albo mialem tak jak powyzej, albo pomimo wpisania adresu forum pakowala mi sie strona z https://www.cloudflare.com/sign-up. teraz w koncu mam czas i forum dziala (noc na nadrobienie zaleglosci)


----------



## ps-man

A w tej chwili wszystko działa.


----------



## mkuldane

O ile dobrze rozumiem ideę DDOSów, to masa zainfekowanych kompów próbuje połączyć się z jakimś adresem. Przez co nie wytrzymują serwery "ofiary". Czy w przypadku SSC nie można jakoś zautomatyzować odcinania dostepu niezarejestrowanych użytkowników w momencie zbyt wielu wejść na nasze strony?
A może w ogole rozważyć dostep do forum tylko dla zarejestrowanych?


----------



## Stewie_G

maxwell0 said:


> Rozmowa kontrolowana, rozmowa kontrolowana...


----------



## bad455

sanders82 said:


> Czasami strona działa a czasami wyrzuca takie coś:


To jest komunikat z Cloudflare, jednej z najlepszych usług ochrony przeciw DDOSowej. Ale z ogromnymi atakami też sobie nie radzi.



mkuldane said:


> O ile dobrze rozumiem ideę DDOSów, to masa zainfekowanych kompów próbuje połączyć się z jakimś adresem. Przez co nie wytrzymują serwery "ofiary". Czy w przypadku SSC nie można jakoś zautomatyzować odcinania dostepu niezarejestrowanych użytkowników w momencie zbyt wielu wejść na nasze strony?
> A może w ogole rozważyć dostep do forum tylko dla zarejestrowanych?


Nie. Od przyjęcia żądania wyświetlenia strony do stwierdzenia czy ktoś jest zarejestrowany (a właściwie zalogowany) jest bardzo długa droga, więc podczas ataków nie da się dotrzeć do tego etapu.


----------



## PiotrG

https://twitter.com/DaiTengu

Ponownie atak jakiś idiotów chcących mamony od forum.


----------



## Bastian.

Jak by były cycki to by nas nie atakowali bo po co atakować coś na coś się chętnie popatrzy. A tak du... blada. A może te ataki to kara za to ze tak łatwo żeśmy cycochy oddali?.

BTW *625* też jest admin a jak atakujom to nie widać żeby walczył. A powinien, co będzie jak DaiTengu na urlop wyjedzie na Karaiby cycki oglondać i macać a nas zaatakujom?. Kto nas obroni?.


----------



## Birdmanek1985

Marceli Szpak said:


> Mi wyskakuje ze łączy przez Frankfurt.


Mi też. To chyba tyczy tylko użytkowników Orange/Neostrada.


----------



## ReefGear

^^ Po lewej u góry forum wchodzisz w "User CP" i dalej "Edit Signature".


----------



## Pioter Sk.

ReefGear said:


> ^^ Po lewej u góry forum wchodzisz w "User CP" i dalej "Edit Signature".



Dzięki


----------



## dexter2

Czy tylko mi nie działa wyszukiwarka? hno:


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Nie jesteś osamotniony z tym problemem.


----------



## mateusz.el

Jaka wyszukiwarka? Wg tagów? - u mnie działa

Nie działa mi natomiast co innego: klikam w swój profil -> statystyki -> znajdź wszystkie moje posty...i wyskakuje błąd _connection to 66.249.128.82:3312 failed (errno=113, msg=No route to host)_


----------



## bloniaq_s8

dexter2 said:


> Czy tylko mi nie działa wyszukiwarka? hno:


mi działa


----------



## Sławek

mateusz.el said:


> Jaka wyszukiwarka? Wg tagów? - u mnie działa
> 
> Nie działa mi natomiast co innego: klikam w swój profil -> statystyki -> znajdź wszystkie moje posty...i wyskakuje błąd _connection to 66.249.128.82:3312 failed (errno=113, msg=No route to host)_


aha, mi też przy próbie obejrzenia wiadomości pojawia się:



> connection to 66.249.128.82:3312 failed (errno=113, msg=No route to host)


----------



## Czerwony

Potwierdzam - wyszukiwarka padła


----------



## mateusz.el

Czerwony said:


> Potwierdzam - wyszukiwarka padła


Fakt, ale wyszukiwarka tagów ciągle działa, przynajmniej u mnie (przeglądarka - Opera)


----------



## Budowlaniec

Mi za to forum strasznie muli


----------



## PiotrG

Zniknęły reklamy google'a. Będzie się działo.


----------



## el nino

Nope, jest DoubleClick, są także Adform oraz Appnexus (trzęsące się wygrane).


----------



## el nino

BTW Można wyszukiwać w Google na dowolnej stronie, wpisując w wyszukiwarce:


> wyszukiwana rzecz site:adres strony


czyli jak chcecie wyszukać np. słowa dupa na SSC, w wyszukiwarce Google wpisujecie:


> dupa site:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/


----------



## LubiePiwo

PiotrG said:


> Zniknęły reklamy google'a. Będzie się działo.


Może wrócą cycki :banana:

Za to na Androidzie przez te reklamy nie da się korzystać z forum. Co chwile wyskakuje mi alert, że mam wirusa ;<


----------



## PiotrG

el nino said:


> Nope, jest DoubleClick, są także Adform oraz Appnexus (trzęsące się wygrane).


Jak pisałem tamten post, to nie było.
Teraz faktycznie są.


----------



## Bastian.

To dlatego co trochę wyskakują nawalające po oczach reklamy. Kurczę jak nie urok to sraczka, jak nie wstrętne Google ze swymi wymaganiami to oczojebne reklamy konkurencji.


----------



## Stewie_G

Jakie w ogóle straszne są te reklamy :| to żart, że ktoś myśli, że w coś takiego można zamierzenie kliknąć. Miałem odblokowanego adblocka na forum, ale teraz to nie wiem.


----------



## PiotrG

Też się zaczynam zastanawiać czy nie odpalić Adblocka. Te migające i trzęsące się cholerstwo o iphonie doprowadza mnie do szału.


----------



## bad455

LubiePiwo said:


> Za to na Androidzie przez te reklamy nie da się korzystać z forum. Co chwile wyskakuje mi alert, że mam wirusa ;<


Może czas przerzucić się na Tapatalka?


----------



## wifon

Reklamy?
Jakie reklamy? :troll:


----------



## jar_007

A co google się obraziło? Ja blokowałem zarówno google jak i reklamy, więc nie wiem nawet co się zmieniło. Widzę natomiast, że znowu jest odnośnik do zasad i znowu się nasz Hyde Park podpada, np wątki alkoholowe. Natomiast wątek z paniami, jeśli trzymać się nie wrzucania cycków nie łamie regulaminu.


----------



## PiotrG

> - Sales of beer or spirits


Ja mam nadzieję, ze to dotyczy sprzedaży za pośrednictwem forum, a nie rozmów na te tematy.


----------



## meyde9

> - Pornography, adult or mature content


Fragment mojego zdjęcia z końca lipca:


----------



## pmaciej7

el nino said:


> BTW Można wyszukiwać w Google na dowolnej stronie, wpisując w wyszukiwarce:
> 
> 
> 
> wyszukiwana rzecz site:adres strony
> 
> 
> 
> czyli jak chcecie wyszukać np. słowa dupa na SSC, w wyszukiwarce Google wpisujecie:
> 
> 
> 
> dupa site:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Przecież na forum dup nie ma :|


----------



## el nino

pmaciej7 said:


> Przecież na forum dup nie ma :|


Cała masa panie, cała masa: https://www.google.pl/search?client...percity.com/&sourceid=opera&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## Bastian.

Cycki też som.

BTW wróciły reklamy od google.


----------



## PiotrG

Ja już wiem co to było!
Spisek, żeby nie postować syfu i nie blokować reklam google'a, bo w razie czego będą gorsze :troll:


----------



## Bastian.

A wiedz że to nie głupie.


----------



## horizon2

Czy ktoś ma/miał problemy z wyświetlaniem zdjęć niektórych użytkowników? (np AdamMa, Ring). http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118174827&postcount=2490 Wyskakuje komunikat o prywatności zagrożonej. Zrobiłem format i dalej to samo.


----------



## bad455

^^ Problem nie leży po twojej stronie, więc format był niepotrzebny. Te foty wrzucane są z adresów https, a komunikat ostrzega przed nieprawidłowym certyfikatem ssl. Najprościej będzie zaakceptować ten certyfikat jako wyjątek.


----------



## horizon2

Dzięki, choć dodałem do wyjątków i dalej nic.


----------



## Bastian.

Ja nie mam żadnych problemów i nic mi nie wyskakuje.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

przeglądając w pracy forum wyskakuje mi co jakiś czas błąd wtyczki shockwave i przestaje mi się ładować strona, a czasami mi się załadowane wiesza... przeglądarka chrome(shit!)


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Mam to samo od kilku dni


----------



## KRK123

Potrzebuje pomocy,
wczoraj chciałem zmienić adres e-mail podany przy rejestracji mojego konta (nie tego), przy wpisywaniu nowego adresu popełniłem mały błąd w nazwie (wpisałem: nazwa1nazwa2, powinno być nazwa1.nazwa2)
nie mogę się teraz zalogować na swoje konto (prawdopodobnie z powodu braku aktywacji nowego e-maila) i pojawia mi sie taki komunikat:


> you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


wie ktoś może co mógłbym teraz zrobic?


----------



## el nino

KRK123 said:


> Potrzebuje pomocy,
> wczoraj chciałem zmienić adres e-mail podany przy rejestracji mojego konta (nie tego), przy wpisywaniu nowego adresu popełniłem mały błąd w nazwie (wpisałem: nazwa1nazwa2, powinno być nazwa1.nazwa2)
> nie mogę się teraz zalogować na swoje konto (prawdopodobnie z powodu braku aktywacji nowego e-maila) i pojawia mi sie taki komunikat:
> 
> 
> wie ktoś może co mógłbym teraz zrobic?


Napisz do Jana: [email protected]
Mail aktywacyjny po zmianie maila nie przychodzi - zmieniałem ostatnio i dupa.


----------



## KRK123

el nino said:


> Napisz do Jana: [email protected]
> Mail aktywacyjny po zmianie maila nie przychodzi - zmieniałem ostatnio i dupa.


mozna pisać w jezyku polskim?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

lepiej nie, jeden forumowicz wyrwał bana za pisanie po polsku do Jana


----------



## KRK123

bloniaq_s8 said:


> lepiej nie, jeden forumowicz wyrwał bana za pisanie po polsku do Jana


a co to w ogole za Jan jest???


----------



## el nino

KRK123 said:


> a co to w ogole za Jan jest???


Właściciel forum.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Sprawdzałeś czy mail który podałeś istnieje? bo jeśli nie, to forum powinno przywrócić poprzedniego maila. Jeśli istnieje, to wyślij maila z prośbą o zfowardowanie Ci go i już.


----------



## KRK123

probowalem wysłać maila na ten błedne podany adres, udało sie mail dotarl tyle ze do mnie.... (różnica między błędnym mailem a poprawnym to tylko "." konto na gmailu)


----------



## ReefGear

Skoro to konto na gmailu, to jest to jeden i ten sam adres, prawidłowy zarówno w wersji z kropką, jak i bez niej.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

TAAK?? a nie wiedziałem. No to nie dostałeś w takim razie maila... Wyślij sobie jeszcze raz?


----------



## el nino

Jeszcze raz - przy zmianie adresu maila nie przychodzi mail z aktywacją, taki błąd vBulletin bądź też Gmaila. Ostatnio to przerabiałem niestety.


----------



## KRK123

bloniaq_s8 said:


> TAAK?? a nie wiedziałem. No to nie dostałeś w takim razie maila... Wyślij sobie jeszcze raz?


Wysłałbym gdybym mógł. Ja nawet nie mogę przeglądać forum jak jestem zalogowany na tamtym koncie a co dopiero zmieniać ustawienia profilu...
Po zalogowaniu wyświetla się tylko ten komunikat i można się tylko wylogować


----------



## Mama Stiflera

hej
zmienilem telefon
zainstalowalem widgeta
i teraz nie wiem jak sie zalogowac...
jakis kosmos. jes tylko opcja: dołącz i zarejestruj
i obie prowadza do rejestracji


----------



## Bastian.

Coś dzisiaj wieczorem muli, wczoraj było tak samo, jakiś kolejny atak znudzonej gimbazy?.


----------



## Built to destroy

To pewnie zielone ludziki z koła PSL w Ługańsku. Zaczęło się.


----------



## Bastian.

Eee tam jakby się zaczęło to TVN 24 by o tym trąbiło i zrobiło specjalne wydanie Faktuf.


----------



## krystiand




----------



## Beck's

Mnie tez cos dzisiaj muli.


----------



## Hohlick W-M

*Problem z wejściem na SSC*

Witam, czy u kogoś występuje podobny problem z dostaniem się na strony forum w godzinach między 18 a 22? Bo u mnie w sieci Multimedia od miesiąca są problemy z dostaniem się na forum. Strona się wczytuje długo lub tylko w niewielkiej części albo wcale. Dzieje się tak nie tylko u mnie w domu, ale i u znajomych. Telefonem sprawdzałem w sieci GSM i się wczytuje, ale długo, choć w końcu załaduje się w całości. Sprawdzałem na kilku komputerach i jest podobnie. Podejrzewam, ze problem leży po stronie usługodawcy. DNS zmieniałem i zero efektów.


----------



## Eyk88

Ostatnio coś mi też muli.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

a co to sie tutaj dzieje?


----------



## PiotrG

Baza danych chyba zdycha hno:


----------



## Budowlaniec

Jest źle...
Ręce zaczynają się trząść przy każdym odświeżeniu.


----------



## Eyk88

Daitengu śpi


----------



## PiotrG

Trzeba go obudzić!


----------



## Bastian.

Mi działa bez problemów.


----------



## Sławek

Bastian. said:


> Mi działa bez problemów.


Mi też, choć wczoraj po północy zdechło. Czasem już mam ochotę coś pisać w księdze wniosków, ale samo się naprawia. Przykładowo w infrastrukturze drogowej było dziś przez chwilę "Sandomierź" oraz "Źywiec" i "Scźcźecin". :nuts:


----------



## este

Kiedy przeglądam forum nie bedąc zalogowanym, zamiast sygnaturek widzę takie coś:
_



To view links or images in signatures your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 0 posts.

Click to expand...

_To jakiś nowy porządek czy błąd?


----------



## Bastian.

Raczej systemowe ograniczenie dla niezarejestrowanych.


----------



## este

^^
Ale raczej słabo zachęca do zainteresowania się bliżej forum.
Strony stają się bardzo nieczytelne


----------



## TheNoddingDonkey

Bardzo głupi pomysł moim zdaniem. Osobiście nie mam potrzeby pisania postów, a jednak dość regularnie przeglądam interesujące mnie wątki. Nieraz ciekawy wątek np. ze można znaleźć poprzez czyjąś sygnaturkę. No ale cóż pozostaje liczyć, że usuną to ograniczenie albo wbić te 10 postów


----------



## p23szl

Da się zmodyfikować by posty nie przeczytane wytrzymywały chociaż tydzień? Czy jest to globalnie ustawiane i nie do ruszenia?


----------



## wifon

Nie wiem jak to działa na vBulletin, ale na formach phpBB (przy tej skali jak SSC oczywiście) nawet godzina potrafiła dość znacząco wpłynąć na obciążęnie bazy danych = zapotrzebowanie na mocniejsze serwery


----------



## Bastian.

Eee ale w jaki sposób dłuższe trzymanie oznaczenia wątku jak nie przeczytanego obciąża serwery?. Przecież to tylko grubsza czcionka.


----------



## p23szl

Bastian. said:


> Eee ale w jaki sposób dłuższe trzymanie oznaczenia wątku jak nie przeczytanego obciąża serwery?. Przecież to tylko grubsza czcionka.


Ale ona musi się wygenerować. W jakiś sposób musi sprawdzić posty czy spełniają warunek


----------



## MarcinK

A niech wyłączają, tylko po co te kilometry komunikatów pod każdym postem. Tego forum będąc niezalogowanym nie da się normalnie czytać. Jedyne co widać. kiedy bez zdjęć dyskutują forumowicze z dużą liczbą linków. to sygnatury i ramki, a tekstu trzeba szukać gdzieś w przerwach między nimi.

To view links or images in signatures your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 0 posts.


To view links or images in signatures your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 0 posts.


To view links or images in signatures your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 0 posts.

To view links or images in signatures your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 0 posts.

To view links or images in signatures your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 0 posts.

To view links or images in signatures your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 0 posts.

To view links or images in signatures your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 0 posts.


To view links or images in signatures your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 0 posts.


To view links or images in signatures your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 0 posts.


----------



## MarcinK

^^ O właśnie tak piknie to dla gości wygląda 


To view links or images in signatures your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 0 posts.


To view links or images in signatures your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 0 posts.


To view links or images in signatures your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 0 posts.

To view links or images in signatures your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 0 posts.

To view links or images in signatures your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 0 posts.

To view links or images in signatures your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 0 posts.

To view links or images in signatures your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 0 posts.


To view links or images in signatures your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 0 posts.


To view links or images in signatures your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 0 posts.


----------



## Bastian.

A ty co rozdwojenie jaźni masz że piszesz sam ze sobą?.


----------



## MarcinK

A jak byś inaczej pokazał zalogowanym co muszą przechodzić niezalogowani na forum od 1 stycznia.


----------



## 625

Wystarczy się zalogować  przecież po to jest ten komunikat.


----------



## este

Gdyby dałoby sie to ząłatwić jednym komunikatem to możnaby to tak traktować - ale to rozwala stronę dla niezalogowanych jak opisał MarcinK.


----------



## MarcinK

^^ Moje zdanie to się akurat nie liczy, ale tym razem na szczęście to nie mój problem, że forum samo się pozbawia potencjalnych nowych aktywnych użytkowników. Dla mnie jedyne co musi być to Edyta


----------



## bloniaq_s8

625 said:


> Wystarczy się zalogować  przecież po to jest ten komunikat.


Chyba chodzi tu bardziej o tych którzy konta jeszcze nie mają. Myślę że większość zanim się zarejestrowała kilkanaście dni czytała forum bez konta, a później im się spodobało i konto założyli. A tak jak pisze Marcin taki wygląd forum nie zachęca do pozostania na dłużej 
No chyba że ma przynieść odwrotny skutek, zobaczymy ...


----------



## Bastian.

*625 *to jak będzie z tym przebrzydłym komunikatem?. Da się to ograniczyć do 1 linijki?.


----------



## 625

Bastian. said:


> *625 *to jak będzie z tym przebrzydłym komunikatem?. Da się to ograniczyć do 1 linijki?.


Nie, nie mam na to wpływu. I nie rozumiem problemu: jeśli ktoś nie ma konta i mu się to nie podoba, to zakłada konto i problem ma załatwiony.


----------



## michael_siberia

Osobiście coś ponad pół roku czytałem forum przed rejestracją.


----------



## MarcinK

Niech się inni martwią, w końcu FPW to nie całe forum


----------



## Bastian.

625 said:


> Nie, nie mam na to wpływu. I nie rozumiem problemu: jeśli ktoś nie ma konta i mu się to nie podoba, to zakłada konto i problem ma załatwiony.


Niby masz rację ale jak ktoś chce tylko czytać forum bez zakładania konta to ma problem z tym komunikatem.


----------



## krystiand

Co się stało, że jak kliknę na najstarszy nieprzeczytany post to odsyła mnie do 1 stycznia? I to do postów które już przeczytałem?
Doszło do tego, że miałem zaznaczony swój post jako nieprzeczytany :nuts:


----------



## 625

Bastian. said:


> Niby masz rację ale jak ktoś chce tylko czytać forum bez zakładania konta to ma problem z tym komunikatem.


To niech założy konto.



krystiand said:


> Co się stało, że jak kliknę na najstarszy nieprzeczytany post to odsyła mnie do 1 stycznia? I to do postów które już przeczytałem?
> Doszło do tego, że miałem zaznaczony swój post jako nieprzeczytany :nuts:


Sprawdź zegar w kompie.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

^^ Ja miałem to samo a zegar i datę mam ok.


----------



## krystiand

Zegar działa poprawnie 



edit
Pokazuje nawet posty z sylwestra


----------



## MichalJ

krystiand said:


> Co się stało, że jak kliknę na najstarszy nieprzeczytany post to odsyła mnie do 1 stycznia? I to do postów które już przeczytałem?


Pamięć nieprzeczytanych postów została wydłużona z 3 do 7 dni i to jest taki skutek uboczny. Może jednak był tam jakiś, którego nie przeczytałeś na bieżąco? Zaznacz wątek jako przeczytany, to będzie z głowy.


----------



## michael_siberia

DaiTengu dzisiaj wydłużył czas wyświetlania alertu "unread" z 72 na 168 godzin.


----------



## ReefGear

^^ To akurat świetna wiadomość. :cheers:


----------



## krystiand

MichalJ said:


> Może jednak był tam jakiś, którego nie przeczytałeś na bieżąco? Zaznacz wątek jako przeczytany, to będzie z głowy.


Przykładowo zdjęcia z jakiejś budowy w Gdynii. Wrzuciłem w noc sylwestrową kilka zdjęć, był jeszcze jakiś komentarz, który przeczytałem i tyle. Dzisiaj włączam bo wyświetla się jako nieprzeczytany, pierwszy nieprzeczytany post... moje zdjęcia :nuts:

Ale jak to taka fajna zmiana to kij z tym błędem :banana:


----------



## _Kaczy

michael_siberia said:


> DaiTengu dzisiaj wydłużył czas wyświetlania alertu "unread" z 72 na 168 godzin.


Hurra, hurra  W końcu gdy będę miał cięższy tydzień będę mógł spokojnie nadrobić forum w weekend


----------



## p23szl

michael_siberia said:


> DaiTengu dzisiaj wydłużył czas wyświetlania alertu "unread" z 72 na 168 godzin.


Czyli mój wniosek wczesniej napisany przeszedł?


----------



## ToM_WaWa

Mam pytanie techniczne. Możecie przeglądać forum przez tapatalk?


----------



## p23szl

ToM_WaWa said:


> Mam pytanie techniczne. Możecie przeglądać forum przez tapatalk?


Tylko oficjalną apka.


----------



## wiewior

Poprzednia oficjalna apka też działa 
A w tej nowej irytuje mnie na liście wątków podgląd pierwszego posta w danym wątku, zamiast ostatniego, a najlepiej pierwszego nieprzeczytanego.


----------



## Jakub

Wiesz ktoś z Was, czy istnieje możliwość zmniejszenia zdjęcia z url w kodzie, postując, podobnie jak to można zrobić w html na przykład? Jeśli tak to jak? Dzięki!


----------



## wifon

ToM_WaWa said:


> Mam pytanie techniczne. Możecie przeglądać forum przez tapatalk?


U mnie działa


----------



## krystiand

U mnie po aktualizacji Tapatalka forum zniknęło z listy i nie mogłem go znaleźć. Sprawdziłem apke SSC i okazało się, że też zrobili aktualizację i wszystko wygląda dosyć podobnie jak w Tapatalku


----------



## EGOista

Stało się! Reforma wchodzi w życie, jak rozumiem wątki "same" będą przenoszone do odpowiednich działów?


----------



## Asinus

Na omawianie reformy lepiej przejść do wątku o reformie:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120991632#post120991632

Wątki przenoszą moderatorzy z poszczególnych miast.


----------



## Birdmanek1985

Od kilku dni mam problem z oglądaniem zdjęć na forum. W zdecydowanej większości przypadków mogę oglądać, natomiast zdarza się (np. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123246612#post123246612), że przeglądarka non stop wczytuje zdjęcia.... W wątku, który podałem zdjęcia *rafixa *bez problemu od razu się wgrywają, natomiast fotki *4pack'a* za nic nie chcą się załadować. W kilku innych wątkach zanotowałem podobne sytuacje. Czy macie podobne problemy?


----------



## Tomczyna

Kolejny dzień wyświetla mi się banner z Albany :dunno:


----------



## Stewie_G

A dzisiaj jest Lipsk przecież


----------



## PiotrG

Chyba się coś z forum stało... Jest tak bardzo biało.


----------



## Kiciket

Nowy wygląd.


----------



## Budowlaniec

Rozchorowało nam się. Zbladło


----------



## janex_wwa

Nawet nie wygląda źle


----------



## ixs

fajnie, troche retro - jak gazeta


----------



## Curz

1999 welcome to!


----------



## Kiciket

Powrót do 2015.


----------



## marku

aaa-a da sie ustawic po staremu? tak jak bylo np. wczoraj?


----------



## LubiePiwo

Czy ja coś źle widzę na telefonie czy nie ma buttona aby przejść do najnowszego postu w wątku?

e: i gdzie mój avatar i sygnatura? :<


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Wytyfy?


----------



## nikmin

Ciekawe, niektóre watki wyswietla dobrze.


----------



## Eyk88

Putin kasuje.

Mi z kolei coś muli dzisiaj forum.


----------



## Angulo

Co to ku**** jest?


----------



## matrix4321

No właśnie. Czy ktoś wytłumaczy co się stało z forum od wczoraj? Co to wogóle za wygląd?


----------



## Redzio

Na urządzeniach mobilnych forum jest całkowicie niefunkcjonalne - nie da się nic przybliżyć, rozmiar strony jest stały :troll:


----------



## salto_angel

^^ a kto korzysta z wersji www na urządzeniach mobilnych? 

Chyba, że posiadacze Windowsa :troll:


----------



## Tomczyna

salto_angel said:


> ^^ a kto korzysta z wersji www na urządzeniach mobilnych?


Ja. Nie mam żadnego Tapatalka, ani innych bździdeł, wystarcza mi przeglądarka telefonu. A raczej wystarczała, bo obecny wygląd forum jest dramatycznie niefunkcjonalny. Jeśli to próba mikrofonu przed wprowadzeniem nowego wyglądu, to ja jestem na nie.


----------



## kaktus

jeżeli nie korzystam z chroma?


----------



## Kpc21

To z jakiej przeglądarki korzystasz?


----------



## meeting

Czemu ma służyć (zbędny) limit postów ograniczający wrzucanie zdjęć? Powinno to cię coś z tym, zrobić, bo nie służy to nikomu. Młodzi użytkownicy chcąc dobrze "wejść" w forum często "na dzień dobry" napotykają te zbędną barierę.


----------



## Eyk88

I dobrze, zanim było takie ograniczenie wchodzili spamerzy i zalewali też fotkami i linkami forum. Teraz mogą jedynie pusty(tekst) post dodać.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Czy u Was też ostatnio strony na SSC ładują się tragicznie wolno?


----------



## meeting

Eyk88 said:


> I dobrze, zanim było takie ograniczenie wchodzili spamerzy i zalewali też fotkami i linkami forum. Teraz mogą jedynie pusty(tekst) post dodać.


Odkąd ja pamiętam to jest to ograniczenie, i dalej nie znajduje powodu, a żeby istniało po dziś dzień. Ostatnimi czasy czterech to użytkowników miało z tym problem i wypadałoby wziąć to pod uwagę, tym bardziej, że klimat się nieco zmienił, i to już nie to forum. Spamerów i innych o których wspominasz już tylu niema, zniesienie tego nie powinno być raczej problemem, a umożliwi to lepsze i przyjazniejsze korzystanie z forum.


----------



## Budowlaniec

LubiePiwo said:


> Czy u Was też ostatnio strony na SSC ładują się tragicznie wolno?


U mnie w Firefoxie forum działa tragicznie. 
Często strony nawet nie chcą się załadować.
tak samo nie mam banneru tylko jakieś dziwny kod na pół strony.

Forum za to całkiem sprawnie działa na IE :nuts:


----------



## Redzio

^^ U mnie na Firefoxie działa wszystko ok, masz najnowszą wersję?


----------



## wiewior

meeting said:


> Odkąd ja pamiętam to jest to ograniczenie, i dalej nie znajduje powodu, a żeby istniało po dziś dzień. Ostatnimi czasy czterech to użytkowników miało z tym problem i wypadałoby wziąć to pod uwagę, tym bardziej, że klimat się nieco zmienił, i to już nie to forum. Spamerów i innych o których wspominasz już tylu niema, zniesienie tego nie powinno być raczej problemem, a umożliwi to lepsze i przyjazniejsze korzystanie z forum.


Spamerów nie ma, bo jest ograniczenie. Jak się je zdejmie, to się zaraz pojawią.


----------



## Eyk88

Pamiętam jeszcze, jak z tego korzystali. Z nudów wystawiali fotki hard porno np. Wiesz, google nie patrzy kto co i jak. Widzi porno i od razu blokuje forum.


----------



## Kpc21

Redzio said:


> ^^ U mnie na Firefoxie działa wszystko ok, masz najnowszą wersję?


U mnie też wszystko OK.


----------



## meeting

Eyk88 said:


> Pamiętam jeszcze, jak z tego korzystali. Z nudów wystawiali fotki hard porno np. Wiesz, google nie patrzy kto co i jak. Widzi porno i od razu blokuje forum.


Ok, czyli jak dobrze rozumie - niema szans na zmianę tego stanu rzeczy -zniesienia blokady z publikowaniem zdjęć, fotografii. 
I pytanie jeszcze na koniec. To tylko na Polskim podforum istnieje ten zakaz/blokada tj, na FPW, czy też i na całym SSC?


----------



## bad455

^^ Na całym forum.


----------



## Bastian.

Przecież ta blokada nie jest jakąś straszna przeszkodą. Jak ktoś świeży ma fotki i chce się nimi podzielić to może poprosić kogoś o wrzucenie za niego, może wstawić linki które po poprawieniu zamienią się w fotki albo napisać 10 byle jakich postów i samemu wstawić fotki, mod posty skasuje ale fotki zostaną. Jakby co to ja jestem za utrzymaniem blokady.


----------



## Łosiu

Wyhaczone dziś - komunikat, który pojawia się, kiedy chcę sprawdzić listę swoich postów (wykorzystuję to przy "kontrolowaniu" dyskusji, w których biorę udział):



> vBulletin Message
> 
> connection to 192.168.128.89:9312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)


Wiadomo co to za kwiatek?


----------



## bad455

^^ Problemy z bazą. Rano w ogóle całe forum leżało.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Znów niektóre wątki nie oznaczają się jako przeczytane i trzeba dodać w nich jakiś komentarz :<


----------



## Łosiu

bad455 said:


> ^^ Problemy z bazą. Rano w ogóle całe forum leżało.


Rzeczywiście, przez kilkanaście minut nie było dostępu.


----------



## Exelcior

Teraz siadły lajki - nie można zobaczyć od kogo się dostało.


----------



## maciassPL

Gdzie wcięło dalsze strony (są tylko dwie pierwsze) w podforum "Ekonomia, biznes i polityka" ? Szukałem wątku o wadach i zaletach systemu prawnego w Polsce, ale zabrali


----------



## Budowlaniec

^^ 
User CP -> Edit Option -> Thread Display Options -> Default Thread Age Cut Off -> Zmieniasz sobie na ilę chcesz i gotowe


----------



## easio23

Problem z wyszukiwaniem.

Witam,
Nie mogę wyszukać nic kożystając z okna wyszukiwarki SSC. Wpisuję tam np. Wieliczka i klikam search. Otwiera mi się nowa karta w (w FF) i komunikat:









jak mam wyszukać "treads tagged with <nazwa>"

Z góry dzięki za pomoc


----------



## ikris

zauważyłem, że na iOS w tapatalk pojawiły się moje obserwowane tematy w zakładce wątki! 
niestety nie da się w nie wejść, ani odnaleźć forum. 
czyli jest nadzieja na powrót do TT?


----------



## radhel

Przy pisaniu dłuższych postów po jakimś czasie okazuje się że zostałem automatycznie wylogowany i muszę się logować od nowa a pisany post znika, nieraz po prostu trzeba na chwilę przerwać aby sprawdzić coś w jakimś źródle albo po prostu na chwilę wyjść, stąd moje pytanie można jakoś zmienić to w ustawieniach albo coś z tym zrobić?


----------



## chauffeur

radhel said:


> Przy pisaniu dłuższych postów po jakimś czasie okazuje się że zostałem automatycznie wylogowany i muszę się logować od nowa a pisany post znika, nieraz po prostu trzeba na chwilę przerwać aby sprawdzić coś w jakimś źródle albo po prostu na chwilę wyjść, stąd moje pytanie można jakoś zmienić to w ustawieniach albo coś z tym zrobić?


W trakcie logowania, po prawej, obok okna, gdzie wpisujesz login masz okienko i napis "Remember Me?" Gdy klkniesz tę opcję, Twoje hasło zostanie zapamiętanie i nie zostaniesz automatycznie wylogowany (chyba że na własne życzenie - klikając Log Out).


----------



## radhel

^^
Dzięki, o kurde chyba jakieś zaćmienie umysłu że sam na to nie wpadłem.


----------



## Eyk88

Czy Wam też pojawił się pasek, żeby akceptować ciasteczka?


----------



## wiewior

Tak


----------



## Eyk88

uff... już myślałem, że jakiegoś syfa złapałem, bo coś późno forum zdecydowało się na przypomnienie o ciasteczkach. Jednocześnie jeszcze inne forum zgłupiało i przekierowywało mnie na reklamy i myślałem, że to jakiś wir.


----------



## Eyk88

SSC ładuje się strasznie długo albo wywala błąd. Wiadomo co się dzieje?


----------



## Beck's

^^Zwykla awaria, ale widze, ze powoli wszystko wraca do normy


----------



## kafarek

działa u was przycisk łapki "like" w postach ? W win7 naciskam i nic .


----------



## chauffeur

^^Działa, jak widać. XP wiecznie żywy!


----------



## pawelr

Czy sprawa polskich znaków jakoś jest ogarnięta?
Jak czesc z was mam to samo. IE11 Win10.
Ktos znalazł rozwiązanie, czy czekamy na apdejt IE ?

Szkoda że Edge nei ma rozszerzen, bo już dawno bym się przesiadł. ALe paczenie na internety bez adblocka to jakas pokuta.


----------



## shinzen

Czy któryś z modów mógłby się przyjrzeć tej stronie Wątku Militarnego?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=519638&page=1655

Przez post z jednym zdjęciem, FF i IE nie pozwala na załadowanie tej strony. Cała reszta forum śmiga aż miło. Wyłączyłem w opcjach forum wyświetlanie obrazków, ale to i tak nie pomaga. 

P.S. W pracy nie mogę zainstalować Chrome, a na nim w domu wszystko działało. Hilfe


----------



## Kpc21

U mnie zamiast zdjęcia Firefox wyświetla po prostu coś takiego:



Code:


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*****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[/picture]

W trakcie napełniania czaszy
[picture]http://www.altair.com.pl/files/news/photos/17/17707/geomonitor.jpg[/picture]

Wziąłem w


Code:


, bo boję się, że u ciebie to się wyświetli jako zdjęcie :)


----------



## pasqudek

Kiedy będzie język polski? 
Jak wyłączyć te pieprzone pop-up :-/


----------



## janex_wwa

Wy też macie taki problem, że jak widzicie post, który ma więcej niż 5 lajków i klikacie "others", to wyskakuje wam info o braku uprawnień do obejrzenia strony?

O takie:


> janex_wwa, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## Michał Ch.

Tak.


----------



## Bastian.

A to jakiś problem?. Ktoś w to wogóle klika?.


----------



## michael_siberia

Chociażby ja klikam. Na przykład z ciekawości, ale też, żeby sprawdzić, czy czasem już nie dałem lajka temu postowi wcześniej. Dopiero teraz natknąłem się na ten problem, ale widzę, że jest to już znane na forum.


----------



## gsz87

moze ktos mi wyjasnic czemu zdjecia z pierwszych stron mojego wątku są niewidoczne?


----------



## Bastian.

Nie tylko twoje, często ta bywa z fotkami różnych forumowiczów. Trzeba wchodzić w quote, kopiować linki i wklejać je w nowych kartach/oknach, potem cofnięciem strony wyjść z quote i dopiero wtedy widać fotki.


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

Zdaje się, że kiedyś taka opcja była, teraz nie mogę jej znaleźć. Znaczek przy każdym wątku odsyła mnie do ostatniego posta. czy można to zmienić na odsyłanie do ostatniego nieczytanego posta?


----------



## jang66

Ukazały się moje dwa wpisy.Oczywiście jeden pod drugim.Nie wiem jak mam usunąć jednego z nich?


----------



## Bastian.

Edytuj po prostu jeden z nich i napisz w nim "del", mod sam go skasuje.


----------



## EGOista

DonDiegoDeLaVega said:


> Zdaje się, że kiedyś taka opcja była, teraz nie mogę jej znaleźć. Znaczek przy każdym wątku odsyła mnie do ostatniego posta. czy można to zmienić na odsyłanie do ostatniego nieczytanego posta?


Trójkąt ze strzałką w dół po lewej stronie nazwy wątku to "first new post".


----------



## Kpc21

Kwadrat.


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

Jakaś awaria apki w iOS? Wywala mnie od kilku godzin i muszę korzystać z przeglądarki.


----------



## wm1948

Bastian. said:


> Nie tylko twoje, często ta bywa z fotkami różnych forumowiczów. Trzeba wchodzić w quote, kopiować linki i wklejać je w nowych kartach/oknach, potem cofnięciem strony wyjść z quote i dopiero wtedy widać fotki.


Mam problem z wyświetlaniem obrazków wrzucanych przez użytkowników i nie wiem co to powoduje.

Gdy cytuje post z nie wyświetlanym zdjęciem zawsze link jest podobny:
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/...... .jpg Reszta nie jest blokowana i widać ją normalnie...

Co może to powodować i jak to naprawić?


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ https


----------



## wm1948

LubiePiwo said:


> ^^ https


:cheers:

Dzięki!


----------



## michael_siberia

Tylko ja mam duży problem z płynnością forum?


----------



## mad_hat

Nie tylko ty.


----------



## MajKeR_

Co w końcu z wyświetlaniem tego, kto polajkował danego posta, jeśli jest tych użytkowników więcej niż pięciu? Bo dalej jest ten komunikat:



> you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## meeting

Gdzie sie podział temat o świątecznym oświetleniu miast ?


----------



## lulek89

Skrypt forum ocenzurował wszystkie "C O M" i żadne linki z ". c o m" nie działają :nuts:


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^
************ - pornhub
************ - redtube
microsoft.com - microsoft
yahoo.com - yahoo

Może nie mów jakie linki chcesz dodawać ;]


----------



## michael_siberia

Teraz .com już działa.


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

Na iPhone 4s nie działa apka po aktualizacji!


----------



## Eyk88

Komuś muli forum niedorzecznie?


----------



## PiotrG

Chyba wszystkim...


----------



## bloniaq_s8

inwigilujom? 

zabjorom?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

inwigilujom? 

zabjorom?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^zapewne jakieś internetowe gremliny 'weszły do gry'. Trzeba czekać na interwencję administratora.


----------



## zonc

Muli jak za dawnych lat. Aż się łzy w oku kręcą.


----------



## Beck's

Muli to malo powiedziane...


----------



## Kpc21

Zabrali. Nie działało wcale. Ale już jest.


----------



## vutik

Jakiś syf na forum? Od kilku dni nie da się przeglądać z telefonu (Android), pojawia się strona z logo Google i komunikatem: "Twój telefon został poważnie uszkodzony przez wirusa (4 ) ?" i jakieś komunikaty przykryte przez okienko z tekstem:
"Komunikat ze strony paly.google.com.store.apps.f.... (tak, "paly", nie "play")
Krok 1: Naciśnij przycisk poniżej, aby zainstalować najnowszą wersję oprogramowania antywirusowego !
Krok 2: Upewnij się, numer telefonu komórkowego , aby przeprowadzić dokładną analizę telefon ( w tym analiza karty SIM ). [OK]

... a potem przekierowuje na stronę jakiegoś Android Mobile Antivirus i każe pobrać "aplikację antywirusową", nie pozwala na cofnięcie strony, telefon wibruje, pomaga tylko zamknięcie karty. Czasem odpala sklep Google Play i próbuje instalować aplikację "360 Security - Antivirus Free". Jakoweś scareware?


----------



## Maciek Lublin

^^

Tu masz odpowiedź:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130106320&postcount=16752


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

DonDiegoDeLaVega said:


> Na iPhone 4s nie działa apka po aktualizacji!


Coś z tym można zrobić? Wrócić do poprzedniej wersji? Czuję się bez apki jak bez ręki. Cały dzień poza domem bez SSC :/


----------



## MajKeR_

Taki crash sprzed chwili:

Wrzucałem posta do PHP i się strasznie długo ładował, więc kliknąłem "Reply" raz, potem drugi... i zapisał się trzy razy, bez tego komunikatu, że ten post jest duplicate of post you posted in recent minutes, czy jakoś tak. Dostałem lajka za niego (tzn. jego najwcześniejszą wersję), w międzyczasie dostałem jeszcze sześć lajków za inne i nie pokazało żadnych notifikejszonów, kapnąłem się jak wszedłem do PHP. W tym czasie jako posta w PHP na forum 640 pokazywało tego Agusi z 03:00 PM, a doszły kolejne. Forum coś nie nadąża.

Dałem "del" zamiast tych strublowanych postów (nie zdublowanych, bo są trzy), więc proszę o wywalenie ich (strona 10336).

Edit: widzę, że na wszystkich podforach nie wyświetlają się nowe posty, a kliknięcie "Last Page" kieruje do ostatniej strony zapamiętanej przed 15. Mi doszły kolejne trzy lajki (jak wynika ze stanu licznika), a nie ma nowych notifikejszonów.

Edit 2: notifikejszony już są - najpierw trzy, potem sześć, potem siedem. Lajków przybyło jednak więcej, a to siedem nie chce zgasnąć, chociaż dwa razy w to kliknąłem. Ostatni post w PHP to teraz ten PiotraG z 03:24 (a już od tego czasu przybyła chyba cała strona).


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Póki co trwa dalej, wszystkie 'ostatnie' posty wyświetlają się do godziny 15:00.


----------



## krystiand

Dałem komuś lajka i z jego postu zostało to, a ten napis z prawej wyświetla się po najechaniu na zielonego ludzika


----------



## sloma_p

Jak dam komuś lajka, post znika, w jego miejsce tylko ramka postu i zamiast awatara/nicka informacja, że to guest post, a jego data na 1 sty 1970 :dunno: Ktoś też tak ma? Po przeładowaniu wraca do normy, strony mi się wyświetlają wszystkie...Inwigilujo :troll:


----------



## jaco78

A mi opcja quote nie działa ( sprawdzone na 2 komputerach). Jak klikam quote to zamiast cytowanego posta jest puste pole. Też tak macie? Pierwszy raz coś takiego widzę. No a w komórce aplikacja androida nie wykrywa mojego konta. Ciągle komunkat że nie mam dostępu do mojego konta a jak chcę kliknąc na ustawienia konta to info że takie konto nie istnieje wtf?? Stało się to jakąś godzine temu.


----------



## jaco78

sloma p - mam to samo również.


----------



## chauffeur

Mnie również quote nie działa.


----------



## MajKeR_

Z notifikejszonami i ostatnimi postami jest już ok. Po kliknięciu lajka mam tak samo, ale to, że dostałem znowu jednego, jest na liście i w liczniku, świadczy, że działają.


----------



## sloma_p

Oki, u mnie wróciło do normy


----------



## KP

Dziś dostałem maila ze Skyscrapercity, jakobym próbował zresetować swoje hasło. Tylko że to fake, nie próbowałem zmieniać hasła. Ktoś próbuje przejąć konto? Inni też mają takie problemy? Można to jakoś sprawdzić?


----------



## Bastian.

Mi nic nie przyszło.


----------



## pasokol

KP said:


> Dziś dostałem maila ze Skyscrapercity, jakobym próbował zresetować swoje hasło. Tylko że to fake, nie próbowałem zmieniać hasła. Ktoś próbuje przejąć konto? Inni też mają takie problemy? Można to jakoś sprawdzić?


nie. Na twoim miejscu olałbym tą wiadomość


----------



## jutlandzki

Nagle przestało mi wyświetlać filmy z youtube, widzę tylko puste miejsca w postach. Ktoś coś?

Edit: o znowu działają. Cuda panie.


----------



## MrKlosik

Wie ktoś jak wrócić do formatu forum w wersji mobile na telefonie z formatu oryginalnego?


----------



## HarryMiller

Ja mam u siebie taki problem. Pojawił się dzisiaj:
W historii postów nie wyświetlają mi się niektóre ostatnie posty, mimo że fizycznie nikt ich nie usunął.


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ U mnie tak samo


----------



## kaktus

Mam taki problem, nie działają mi filmiki youtuba na forum, zamiast okna filmików mam tylko czarne pole, z informacji przeglądarki pojawia się komunikat, że wtyczka flash jest wyłączona na tej stronie, i nic się z tym nie da zrobić.


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ Włącz wtyczkę flash, może masz nieaktualną wersję playera? U mnie z kolei pojawiło się sporo problemów odkąd Ghostery się zaktualizowało :/ Zarówno na SSC jak i na FB.


----------



## kaktus

Jest aktualna, obecnie firefox znaczą wyrzucać informację, że strona nie jest bezpieczna o co biega?


----------



## dexter2

Czemu nie mogę zobaczyć listy osób, które polubiły mojego posta?


----------



## Beck's

No właśnie, czy nie można przywrócić możliwości przeglądania listy osób, które dały lajka?


----------



## soon1987

Jeżeli taki temat był już poruszany to przepraszam, ale muszę się zapytać. Otóż czy wam tez ( korzystając z androidowej wersji SSC) nie działa wyszukiwarka - ciągłe "brak wyników" :/ Coś z tym da się zrobić? 
Jakieś dwa lata temu jak korzystałem z poprzedniej (imo lepszej wersji aplikacji problem ten nie występował..


----------



## sylvi91

Dzisiaj całe forum było nieczynne przez kilkadziesiat minut, może nawet ponad godzinę.
Zdziwiłem się trochę, bo właśnie po dłuższej przerwie, chwilę przed awarią napisałem kilka postów. Pomyślalem... cholera, nie chcą mnie tu wpuścić... zmienię IP i będzie dobrze... więc zrestartowałem router... i co? Nie pomogło. Dopiero później sysadmin dała komunikat o awarii. Nooo... i wtedy mi ulżyło.


----------



## Kemo

Jeśli forum nie działa to najpierw sprawdzamy tutaj http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/skyscrapercity.com.html


----------



## Martyna25

Witam wysłałam wiadomość do moderatora i mam pusto na skrzynce, a chcę to pilnie załatwić, ponieważ chcę, żeby usunięto mi konto.


----------



## mateusz.el

Martyna25 said:


> Witam wysłałam wiadomość do moderatora i mam pusto na skrzynce, a chcę to pilnie załatwić, ponieważ chcę, żeby usunięto mi konto.


Jak chcesz usunąć konto, to możesz w księdze wniosków poprosić


----------



## E2rdEm

Normalnie na komórce forum wygląda inaczej. Ale ostatnio się zepsuło i niektóre podfora wyglądają jak na komputerze. Mam tak w całym Klubie Forum, i tylko tam.

Ktoś jeszcze tak ma? Ktoś wie co z tym zrobić?


----------



## kafarek

Dlaczego wklejając zdjęcia na forum z flickr np oryginal 1366 px.. pojawiają się na wątku rozdzielczości ok 1100 px...
Czy to jakaś blokada forum przed wrzucaniem większych zdjęć ?


----------



## Blotny

https://niebezpiecznik.pl/post/0day-na-vbulletin/
Potencjalnie jesteśmy w stanie ciszy przed burzą.


----------



## PiotrG

Alleluja, zmartwychwstało!


----------



## Stiggy

Dokładnie, już działa.


----------



## G_s_G

Dziwny błąd się pojawił w jednym z tematów w dziale wrocławskim:
LINK

Mimo powstania kilku już postów nie ładuje się kolejna strona wątku. Posty widać w podglądzie odpowiedzi w momencie pisania nowego posta, wyświetlają się też w statystykach użytkowników, którzy je napisali, jednak forum nie generuje kolejnej strony. Czy może mieć to związek z długością postów z ostatniej strony (dość dużo wizualek w jednym poście)? Ktoś, coś?


----------



## Kpc21

W tym poście: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134810735&postcount=6554 mam problem ze wstawieniem linku.

Jak on miał wyglądać, widać w poście.

Efekt jest taki: http://www.**************/1200/avg-etw-898-hbf-karlsruhe-883561.jpg


----------



## fajny_nick

Część informacji na forum ( np. opis pod postami wczoraj - Ayer, lub dzisiaj - jakieś Hoy) wyświetla mi się chyba po portugalsku. Tak samo panel użytkownika jest angielsko-innojęzyczny. Gdzie mogę to zmienić? Dodam, że nie zawsze tak jest.


----------



## Rysse

fajny_nick said:


> Część informacji na forum ( np. opis pod postami wczoraj - Ayer, lub dzisiaj - jakieś Hoy) wyświetla mi się chyba po portugalsku. Tak samo panel użytkownika jest angielsko-innojęzyczny. Gdzie mogę to zmienić? Dodam, że nie zawsze tak jest.


Dolny lewy róg i zmiana języka z "Espanol 3.6.5" na "English (US)"


----------



## Bastian.

*pmaciej7* zrobił instrukcję na temat zmiany języka forum ale ponieważ jej nie przykleił na górze działu to spadła ona prawie na sam dół. Efekt taki że jego robota poszła na marne bo nikt tej instrukcji nie widzi i co jakiś czas są pytania jak zmienić język forum. Skrobnę w księdze żeby to zmieniono.


----------



## tramwaj

Coś się, się popsuło w wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=396701&page=201 - klikam, klikam, ostatni post to Bastiana, September 14th, 2016, 09:22 PM 

A na liście wątków - uparcie cały czas jest wyboldowany i z boku informacja, że ostatni post to Today 09:17 AM by hp7960...

// EDIT: Jeszcze ciekawiej: "Last page" na liście wątków prowadzi do strony 201, a jak kliknę na linka "Go to last post" (ikonka) - to trafiam na stronę 240 i ostatni jest post Filosssa, a nie hp7960.

Cuda


----------



## Kpc21

Takie pytanie z innej beczki - dlaczego posty w zamkniętych wątkach nie mają guzików Quote?

Nawet mimo braku możliwości odpowiedzenia w tym samym temacie, taka opcja byłaby przydatna w sytuacji, gdy chce się zacytować jakiś post, albo jego fragment, gdzieś indziej na forum. W takiej formie, że cytat będzie zawierać link do źródłowego posta, z zachowaniem emotikon, zdjęć i tak dalej - czego zwykłe kopiuj-wklej nie zapewnia.


----------



## HarryMiller

U mnie coś cofnęło liczbę postów na liczniku (o 3) i usunęło część postów z historii (mimo że te posty nadal istnieją). Czy tylko ja tak mam?


----------



## mateusz.el

HarryMiller said:


> U mnie coś cofnęło liczbę postów na liczniku (o 3) i usunęło część postów z historii (mimo że te posty nadal istnieją). Czy tylko ja tak mam?


3 posty masz usunięte przez moderatora

btw. Czasami historia (lista) własnych postów się cofa, przestawia itp., też tak czasem mam


----------



## jozeck

Mam problem z aplikacją na telefon - nie pokazuje mi wszystkich postów. Na komputerze ok. Ktoś, coś...?

Edit: o tym sposobem wróciłem do Tapatalka.


----------



## dan-be

jozeck said:


> Mam problem z aplikacją na telefon - nie pokazuje mi wszystkich postów. Na komputerze ok. Ktoś, coś...?
> 
> Edit: o tym sposobem wróciłem do Tapatalka.


Mam to samo - od kilku dni na aplikacji nie widzę ostatnich kilku postów na żadnym z tematów, które sprawdzałem. Co ciekawe, dostaję prawidłowe powiadomienia o nowych postach, i w aplikacji, w zakładce "Ulubione" wyświetla mi się prawidłowa lista subskrybowanych tematów, wraz z podglądem treści ostatniego posta. Niestety po "kliknięciu" na jakikolwiek z tematów, nowe posty się nie wyświetlają, tylko starsze, mimo tego temat zostaje oznaczony jako przeczytany...
Przy korzystaniu z forum za pośrednictwem przeglądarki internetowej (także w wersji mobilnej) takiego problemu nie ma, wszystko działa prawidłowo...


----------



## jozeck

Ok, czyli nie tylko ja.


----------



## vivaldi.dgl

U mnie to samo.


----------



## salto_angel

I właśnie z tego powodu przesiadłem się na wersję webową na komórki. Przynajmniej gify chodzą


----------



## Sławek

jest jakiś problem. Przeglądarka w momencie pisania odpowiedzi nagle pobiera mi od 30% do 90% mocy procesora i nawet animacja ikonek w polu odpowiedzi zwalnia. I aż do zawieszenia się karty.

Konkretnie przy próbie odpowiedzi w wątku na HP:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=501192&page=3099

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=135868408


Nigdzie indziej na forum poza tym miejscem nie ma problemu.


----------



## kbieniu7

Też mam problem z aplikacją. Czasami pomaga wybranie opcji "odśwież" po wejściu do "pustego " wątku


----------



## mateusz.el

Po co używacie aplikacji? Przez przeglądarkę działa stokroć lepiej.


----------



## DerMartini

Nie bijcie, jeżeli było - dlaczego emotikony przesuwają się na koniec posta i jak to naprawić?


----------



## dan-be

kbieniu7 said:


> Też mam problem z aplikacją. Czasami pomaga wybranie opcji "odśwież" po wejściu do "pustego " wątku


Nie chcę zapeszyć, ale wygląda na to, że aplikacja u mnie wróciła stopniowo do funkcjonalności.
Już kilka dni temu posty z wątków zaczęły być czasem (nie zawsze) "zasysane" w całości, obecnie dzieje się tak ze wszystkimi wątkami.
Oby tak już zostało...


----------



## giemba

Dlaczego nie działa mi licznik lików? I co ewentualnie zrobić, by znów zaczął pokazywać ile lików dostałem?

EDIT: Ok, już działa. Nie wiem co się stało, ale samo się popsuło, i samo się naprawiło


----------



## soon1987

U mnie w dalszym ciagu w aplikacji androidowej wystepują błędy ...


----------



## DerMartini

DerMartini said:


> Nie bijcie, jeżeli było - dlaczego emotikony przesuwają się na koniec posta i jak to naprawić?


Podbijam temat


----------



## dan-be

soon1987 said:


> U mnie w dalszym ciagu w aplikacji androidowej wystepują błędy ...


Niestety także u mnie od ok. dwóch dni problem wrócił, z tym że nie w każdym przypadku, tylko czasami...


----------



## Pajda

Drogie Bravo,
Zdjęcia mi się nie ładują. Co robię nie tak?

PS. Na kompie, używam Sroma (o ile to ma znaczenie).


----------



## dan-be

Apka na telefony już całkowicie sfiksowała, nie dość ze nie wyświetla ostatnich postów, to także gubi stare, przy przełączaniu się pomiędzy stronami.
Z kolei w wersji przeglądarkowej-mobilnej, nie umiem zmienić sposobu wyświetlania postów od pierwszego nieprzeczytanego, tak jak mam to w pełnej wersji, i wyświetla się ostatni post, co jest denerwujące i niepraktyczne...


----------



## Hipolit

^^

Potwierdzam, co do apki. Jeszcze potrafi avatary przydzielać losowo.


----------



## leniwiec3082

Ja dostałem taką odpowiedź nt. apki na androida:



> Yeah, the Android app is indeed a pain in the butt lately. The problem is that it seems work work okay for some, but not for all. The most likely solution is to install the latest Tapatalk version of it. Either way, thanks for pointing out, and we’re on it.
> 
> Cheers,
> - Jan


----------



## qwertypoiuyt

Witam
nie mogę się zalogować na moje stare konto do kogo się zwrócić o pomoc?
Dzięki


----------



## vutik

Dziś odkryłem, że zmienił mi się język forum z angielskiego na hiszpański. Czy ktoś z Was ma podobne obserwacje?


----------



## bad455

^^ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1544122


----------



## witu102

Potwierdzam, apka nie dziala i to w dodatku najnowsza wersja, wcina ostatnie posty i niektore watki...


----------



## anamedua

jozeck said:


> Mam problem z aplikacją na telefon - nie pokazuje mi wszystkich postów. Na komputerze ok. Ktoś, coś...?
> 
> Edit: o tym sposobem wróciłem do Tapatalka.


Mam podobnie. Ktoś zna jakieś rozwiązania?


----------



## jozeck

^^ Tapatalk


----------



## leniwiec3082

^^ jest nowa aktualizacja ssc od ok tygodnia. U mnie działa ok.


----------



## soon1987

Czy to taptalk czy androidowa apka sscity w dalszym ciągu nie dziala wyszukiwarka :/


----------



## leniwiec3082

soon1987 said:


> Czy to taptalk czy androidowa apka sscity w dalszym ciągu nie dziala wyszukiwarka :/


Przy wycinaniu postów jak było wcześniej to naprawdę już mały problem


----------



## Robson.k

Mam takie pytanie - gdy klikam "ptaszka" (go to first new post) otwiera się zwykle post gdzieś w połowie przedostatniej strony (powiedzmy że 256ta), niezależnie czy skończyłem czytać na 124 czy 5. Na innych forach przenosi mnie do pierwszego nieprzeczytanego postu a tu (na SSC) nie. Można to jakoś naprawić? I jeszcze jedno - czy można ustawić język forum na np Polski zamiast angielskiego i hiszpańskiego?


----------



## chauffeur

Robson.k said:


> I jeszcze jedno - czy można ustawić język forum na np Polski zamiast angielskiego i hiszpańskiego?


Tylko angielski, albo hiszpański.


----------



## XKF

chauffeur said:


> Znaczy państwo wyznaniowe? :troll:


Lajki może dawać i rzecz jasna otrzymywać tylko moderacja.


----------



## Kpc21

rince1 said:


> A teraz żyć nie mogom. I ja też ledwo, bo jednak możliwość wyrażenia w prosty sposób poparcia dla czyjejś myśli to cenna rzecz.


Like.



XKF said:


> Lajki może dawać i rzecz jasna otrzymywać tylko moderacja.


Prima Aprilis.


----------



## Cezman

Ktoś jeszcze pamięta o moim porannym poście by dodawać lajki co 5 lub 10 sekund zamiast co 15?


----------



## Puritan

Lajki oprócz zaspokajania mojej i Waszej próżności, służyły także do okazywania komuś uznania a jednocześnie co ważne, pozwalały na zwracanie uwagi na wartościowe posty, które są interesujące a w morzu treści, mogą po prostu zostać przeoczone.

Ps. Dodatkowo nie musimy przewijać przez dwie strony, licznych słów uznania pod ciekawym komentarzem. Dotychczas zamiast tego, patrzyliśmy na liczbę kliknięć lajków pod postem ( w przypadku rekordzistów, nawet kilkudziesięciu) - wtedy wiemy, że post się podoba i nie ma potrzeby czytania kilkunastu/dziesięciu potwierdzeń geniuszu piszącego


----------



## Zboro

Macie


----------



## pmaciej7

Puritan said:


> Lajki (...) pozwalały na zwracanie uwagi na wartościowe posty, które są interesujące a w morzu treści, mogą po prostu zostać przeoczone.


A teraz, żeby znaleźć wartościowego posta, trzeba szukać napisu *[BÉTON!BRUT!]* po lewej stronie.


----------



## naruciakk

^^ Moja ręka podążyła do rogu twojego posta tylko po to, abym sobie przypomniał co robię w tym temacie.


----------



## mateusz.el

Lajki nas uzależniły, dzisiaj wyszło to na jaw


----------



## michael_siberia

Raptem na poprzedniej stronie:



michael_siberia said:


> Kiedyś nie wyobrażaliśmy sobie forum z lajkami, a teraz - bez nich.


----------



## Kpc21

Like, like, like.


----------



## NeverMindPl

W sumie to ciekawa kwestia z tymi lajkami. Psycholog by książkę napisał. Z jednej strony gratyfikacja za dobre posty napędzała i zachęcała do dobrego i błyskotliwego komentowania, do wrzucania zdjęć, za które nie ma co ukrywać było najwięcej lajków, bo ludzie po prostu chcieli okazać wdzięczność za czyjąś pracę i wysiłek w to, żebyśmy mieli aktualne informacje z inwestycji, aktualne zdjęcia miast, wsi itd. I jakkolwiek bez tego wcześniej to działało to wydaje mi się, że brak tej opcji może trochę podciąć skrzydła (przynajmniej u niektórych) choć oczywiście nie ma co przesadzać i dramatyzować. Kolejną kwestią są osoby, które tych lajków mają ogrom i które przez to mogą stawać się bardziej aroganckie i mniej przyjemne i otwarte w dysputach na tematy "bardziej oklepane". Generalnie uważam, że dobrze, że były, choć jestem zwolennikiem nie tylko wyrażania aprobaty, ale i też wyrażania dezaprobaty, więc opcja like i dislike byłaby moim zdaniem jak najbardziej na miejscu. Można się oczywiście kłócić, czy taka minimalistyczna forma wyrażania ekspresji, bądź co bądź na forum na którym liczą się rzeczowe argumenty i często skonkretyzowana wiedza ma sens. Niemniej od dłuższego czasu na forum są ludzie nie tylko po architekturze, nie tylko z budowlanki, czy z branży generalnie, co ludzie, którzy kwestie traktują hobbystycznie, mają wysokie poczucie estetyki, czy po prostu poczucie patriotyzmu lokalnego, czy tego większego, bardziej ogólnego (odczuwając satysfakcje z rozwoju jako takiego). Może czas zweryfikuje w pewnym momencie ten sposób myślenia, ale na razie to działało. W pewnym sensie pozwalało być na forum bardziej ludzkim, okazywać jakieś tam emocje choć w takiej prostej postaci.


----------



## Kpc21

kay:


----------



## RLU

^^
^^
Bardzo trafny komentarz. Ja osobiście uważam, że będzie to zmiana na lepsze. Wykrystalizują się reporterzy miejscy (i nie tylko), którzy traktują fotorelacje (nieważne czy hobbystycznie czy na poły zawodowo) na poważnie, bardziej kierując się poczuciem misji czy samorealizacji niż potrzebą zbierania poklasku. Like jako wyraz - wręcz - poklasku, znak naszych czasów, heh... Na dobrą sprawę nie spotkałem się na Forum z powszechnym zjawiskiem trollowania, spamowania etc.; było ono obecne, ale w ograniczonym, lokalnym (wątkowo) zakresie. Czuję, że teraz będzie z tymi zachowaniami odrobinę spokojniej.


----------



## Cezman

RLU said:


> Ja osobiście uważam, że będzie to zmiana na lepsze


Zdecydowanie jest to zmiana na gorsze. Dotychczas można było wyrazić poparcie dla postów w wątkach w których nie można było samemu pisać (np. z braku wystarczającej liczby postów). Teraz trzeba będzie to jakoś inaczej omijać.


----------



## johny.f

pmaciej7 said:


> A teraz, żeby znaleźć wartościowego posta, trzeba szukać napisu *[BÉTON!BRUT!]* po lewej stronie.


----------



## sanders82

Jan said:


> As we upgraded the systems it seems the like addon didn't want to play along. We've turned it off for now, as we're looking into it to bring it back later.


It's not a bug, it's a feature!


----------



## Kpc21

Niestety jest duże ryzyko, że nawet mimo przywrócenia lajków, ich ilostany zostaną wyzerowane.

Poza tym szykuje się migracja forum z silnika vBulletin na XenForo (zapowiadana już od dłuższego czasu), wtedy pewnie znów dojdzie do tego samego.


----------



## MajKeR_

Pastwi się i tyle. To jest ważniejsze niż jakaś tam aktualizacja systemu! Co się dzieje w serwerach, to nikogo nie obchodzi, a lajki - owszem.


----------



## pozy

@Zgadzam się z tym co pisze @NeverMindPl. Też mam wrażenie, że duża liczba lajków przy nicku zmienia zachowanie zarówno tej osoby, jak i również osób czytających. Czytamy sobie posta, coś tam o nim pomyślimy, chwilę potem patrzymy na nicka i liczbę lajków. Jeśli jest ich dużo, to będziemy patrzeć na post bardziej przychylnie, a jeśli mało to mniej. Dodatkowo wizja dostania wielu lajków pod postem kusi do odpisywania arogancko i w stylu "ciętych ripost", co nie zawsze jest uzasadnione i celowe. Większą uwagę i poklask zdobywają osoby, które lepiej "orają" innych, a nie te, które piszą bardziej wartościowe posty.
Może lepsze by było zostawienie lajków, jako wyrazów poparcie dla zdjęć i wypowiedzi, ale ukrycie licznika przy nicku?


----------



## Dziki REX

Większość funowych wątków pewnie teraz siądzie.


----------



## Tom68relo

lajki som


----------



## Ogg

Jak głodni, którzy zobaczyli chleb... Serio? Naprawdę polubienia są takie ważne? hno:


----------



## michael_siberia

Pawelski said:


> ^^
> Ja na to liczyłem . Mam mało, ale wszyscy by mieli tyle co ja .


Chciałeś urawniłowki? :troll:

Ogg - mówiłem, że bez lajków już nie da się żyć na forum.


----------



## Angulo

U mnie nie ma lajków nadal.


----------



## nikmin

U mnie w niektorych watkach sa w php niema.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Grvl said:


> Szkoda, że nie przyszło jej do głowy pospamować na FPW. Jej kariera na forum zaraz by się skończyła


chyba nie śledziłeś budowy dworca fabrycznego w łodzi.


----------



## Sławek

Ooo lajki wracają :cheers::banana::banana::cheers::cheers::cheers::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Vanaheim

Jak ktoś nie wierzy, to może testować działanie lajków na tym poście


----------



## Cezman

Nie działają.


----------



## Elaks

Jaja sobie robicie? U mnie nic nie ma. Widocznie skrypt wchodzi stopniowo.


----------



## demmat

Nie, po prostu nadal nie zostały przywrócone. Pojawiły się na chwilę, ale i tak nie działały. Teraz znowu usunięto.


----------



## skejl

Lajki lajkami, ale przestało mi wstawiać gwiazdki po polskich literach! Poprawianie tego na podglądzie było uciążliwe. Teraz już nie trzeba. (Dawniej wyszłoby „Teraz już*nie trzeba”). Przynajmniej taki mały plus.


----------



## darius.

Mnie się dotychczas wydawało obojętne czy są czy ich nie ma, a już 2 raz złapałem się na tym, że po przeczytaniu posta, który mi się spodobał, zacząłem szukać tej łapki z 'like" hno:


----------



## Grvl

bloniaq_s8 said:


> chyba nie śledziłeś budowy dworca fabrycznego w łodzi.


Nie śledzę inwestycji w Łodzi... w ogóle po mojej ustatniej wizycie tam wystarczy mi tego miasta na najbliższe 15 lat.


----------



## Via Appia

Spieszmy się dawać lajki, tak szybko odchodzą...


----------



## asfarasurizcanc

Ogg said:


> Jak głodni, którzy zobaczyli chleb... Serio? Naprawdę polubienia są takie ważne? hno:


Tak.


----------



## other_side

Źródło


----------



## Raf124

darius. said:


> Mnie się dotychczas wydawało obojętne czy są czy ich nie ma, a już 2 raz złapałem się na tym, że po przeczytaniu posta, który mi się spodobał, zacząłem szukać tej łapki z 'like" hno:


Dla mnie lajki były powiadomienie o ruchu w danym wątku i odnosnie konkretnego postu.


----------



## Curz

A teraz najważniejsze pytanie: czy będą lajki na nowym forum?


----------



## Hipolit

Curz said:


> A teraz najważniejsze pytanie: czy będą lajki na nowym forum?


----------



## demmat

Nie ma najmniejszego problemu, żeby były, bo fora na Xenforo posiadają opcję lajkowania. Tylko, czy zostaną lajki przeniesione z tego silnika na nowy? Nie wiem czy się tak da.


----------



## asfarasurizcanc

Zsumujmy wszystkie lajki i podzielmy je równo pomiędzy wszystkich użytkowników


----------



## Pawelski

^^
Pomysł fajny, ale czemu od razu wszystkich - lepiej tylko tych zasłużonych powiedzmy od 40 000 postów .


----------



## Czifo

Było się nie wychylać ^^. Posty też podzielimy po równo. :troll:


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Ale tylko wśród tych, którzy nie mieli w rodzinie:

Niemca, Żyda, Ruskiego, komunisty, muzułmanina, tajnego agenta UB/SB/Mossadu/CIA/FSB/Stasi/KGB/NKWD.

Make SSC great again.


----------



## arafat11

^^
nie przesadzajmy...epizodzik z SB kazdy mogl miec i jeszcze byc bohaterem po latach dla pewnych srodowisk


----------



## ixs

no, w ramach uznania zaslug moze przykladowo zostac ambasadorem na najwazniejszej placowce.
hehehe hehehe o jaki jestem dowciapny.


----------



## bad455

Może by tak przykleić w całym FPW ogłoszenie czemu lajki nie działają? Bo co chwilę ktoś się w jakimś wątku pyta.


----------



## HAL 9010

Co do lajków, ja je sobie bardzo cenię, ale jednocześnie sam wyłączyłem opcję wyświetlania zabranych przeze mnie. Wolę, aby mój profil był prosty, przejrzysty i nie potrzebuję atencji z zewnątrz, czy też prowadzenia jakiś wykresów, norm mojej dotychczasowej działalności. Mimo tych spraw jak już wspomniałem dzięki tym lajkom, kiedy mam mało czasu na przeglądanie wiem, które posty więcej wnoszą do tematu, a które mniej i mogę pominąć. Mam nadzieję, że wrócą bo póki co przeglądanie wątków jest mniej treściwe, efektywne.


----------



## pmaciej7

Curz said:


> A teraz najważniejsze pytanie: czy będą lajki na nowym forum?


Z tego co wyczytałem, w Xenforo lajki są standardowym wyposażeniem, a we vBulletinie konieczna jest nakładka, która słabo współpracuje z aktualną wersją.


----------



## Curz

pmaciej7 said:


> Z tego co wyczytałem, w Xenforo lajki są standardowym wyposażeniem, a we vBulletinie konieczna jest nakładka, która słabo współpracuje z aktualną wersją.


Właśnie sobie patrzę na największe fora, które używają tego engine'u. Brakuje mi np. linka bezpośrednio do ostatniego postu w temacie, trzeba kliknąć w ostatnią stronę dyskusji. Chyba że można to sobie ustawić w osobistych preferencjach?


----------



## nowy1212

Grvl said:


> Nie śledzę inwestycji w Łodzi... w ogóle po mojej ustatniej wizycie tam wystarczy mi tego miasta na najbliższe 15 lat.


W każdym razie KatarzynaDj wstawiała codziennie timelapsy z budowy dworca. 
generalnie nawet chciała mniej wrzucać, ale zaraz były protesty, a że budowa trwała kilka lat to sie postów nazbierało i lajków też.


----------



## Via Appia

asfarasurizcanc said:


> Zsumujmy wszystkie lajki i podzielmy je równo pomiędzy wszystkich użytkowników





[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Ale tylko wśród tych, którzy nie mieli w rodzinie:
> Niemca, Żyda, Ruskiego, komunisty, muzułmanina, tajnego agenta UB/SB/Mossadu/CIA/FSB/Stasi/KGB/NKWD.


Ja mam coś wspólnego (jakby w spojrzeniu albo w czymś) z tym gościem sprzed 5500 lat, co go niedawno wyłuskali z lodu. 
Zero Niemca, Żyda, Ruskiego, zero oznak przynależności do jakiejkolwiek zbrodniczej organizacji, smukła sylwetka, modny obuw. Biorę wszystkie lajki.


----------



## Kpc21

Curz said:


> Właśnie sobie patrzę na największe fora, które używają tego engine'u. Brakuje mi np. linka bezpośrednio do ostatniego postu w temacie, trzeba kliknąć w ostatnią stronę dyskusji. Chyba że można to sobie ustawić w osobistych preferencjach?


Nie sądzę by takiej opcji nie było. To pewnie kwestia tego, że nie jesteś na nich zalogowany.

Prawie każdy silnik do forów internetowych, z jakim miałem do czynienia (poza jakimiś najbardziej archaicznymi) ma taką opcję. Już phpBB2 miało.


----------



## Tomkisiel

nowy1212 said:


> W każdym razie KatarzynaDj *wstawiał*a codziennie timelapsy z budowy dworca.
> generalnie nawet *chciał*a mniej wrzucać, ale zaraz były protesty, a że budowa trwała kilka lat to sie postów nazbierało i lajków też.


To jest facet - rodzaj męski!!!

P.S. Niech wrócą lajki


----------



## Kpc21

Cóż, mając taki nick trzeba się liczyć z konsekwencjami.


----------



## Radzik21

Poza lajkami powinno być też minusowanie :troll:


----------



## Cezman

Radzik21 said:


> Poza lajkami powinno być też minusowanie


Też tak uważam bo lepiej dać minusa zamiast się z kimś użerać w kolejnym poście. Chciałem napisać do Jana, ale znalazłem Jego posta w którym pisze, że chce by forum było pozytywne. Jego forum, Jego reguły. Zminusować się nie dało :nuts:


----------



## leniwiec3082

Czy tylko mi przestało działać scrollowanie?
Na innych stronach działa a na FPW (SSC) nie...

Teraz działa.... hmm może coś u mnie ??

DEL


----------



## Elaks

^^ Też to zauważyłem. Kilka sporadycznych przypadków w ciągu ostatniego tygodnia, problem ograniczył się do samego SSC. Pomaga wyłącznie restart całej przeglądarki [chrome 57.0.2987.133].


----------



## ixs

naprawili!


----------



## Beck's

Super:cheers:


----------



## adam81w

Mogę znów dawać polubienia!


----------



## Via Appia

To nie trać czasu!


----------



## Elaks




----------



## PiotrG

Znowu ludzie oduczą się pisać...


----------



## chauffeur

ixs said:


> naprawili!


No i gdzie te Twoje 46 tys. lajków, hę? :troll:


----------



## Via Appia

PiotrG said:


> Znowu ludzie oduczą się pisać...


 Niekoniecznie. Ja mogę ostatni swój lajk przekuć w słowa: dzięki adam81w, że zrozumiałeś mój żarcik. A jak tam rodzina, znajomi, szef i zarobki? Aaa, to u mnie tak samo. Nie ma co pękać. No to hej!


----------



## Czifo

W ostatniej chwili wróciły te lajki. Już miałem wpisywać w sygnaturkę _DaiTengu publikuj!!!_


----------



## lulek89

Kto mnie zwróci teraz te lajki za fotorelacje gdy je zabrali?!

Wałęsa oddaj...ee, DaiTengu oddaj moje lajki!!!


----------



## ixs

^^ja wlasnie nie zdazylem, bo juz planowalem wszystkie zaleglosci(z Twoja relacja na czele) obleciec w czasie jak lajki nie dzialaja, zawsze to kilkaset klikow(x15s) mniej i niemialbym wyrzutow ze nie docenilem xD


----------



## Offspring

Kubael said:


> Lajki wróciły!





ixs said:


> naprawili!





adam81w said:


> Mogę znów dawać polubienia!


----------



## Pajda

Wczoraj miałam problem z dawaniem lajków - jak klikałam rąsię to nie pokazywało mi nic i nie wiedziałam, czy lajk się zapisał u kogoś na koncie czy nie. Któremuś z panów powyżej dam teraz lajka testowego, czy coś się naprawiło, ale wygląda na to, że tak. 

Uwaga:

3

2

1

Via Appia dostał lajka. Yay.


----------



## MajKeR_

Lajki zmieniły się nawet na lepsze  Teraz na liście widać nie tylko nazwę wątku, w którym dany został przyznany, ale i początek posta, którego dotyczy. Pomocne rozwiązanie zwłaszcza w PHP, gdzie zdarza mi się naspamować kilka postów na lajki w krótkim czasie i potem muszę po kolei sprawdzać, który lajk tyczy się którego posta. :troll:


----------



## Ogg

I photobucket odżył przy okazji


----------



## Kpc21

DaiTengu said:


> You can once again "like" things.
> 
> A *HUGE LIKE* to Moderator *Tiago Costa* for finding a missing tag in the javascript code that was causing the issue!


Tak więc dziękujcie Tiago Coście


----------



## alsen strasse 67

Ale straconych lajków za prawie cały tydzień nikt nie odda.


----------



## witu102

Jakby wam.za kazdego lajka złotówkę ktoś płakał taka tragedia....


----------



## kokodak

Dostałeś ode mnie jeden na pocieszenie więc nie biadol, popłaczesz w wielki piątek :cheers:
Jeśli się uspokoisz możesz liczyć na laskę chrzanu w bonusie.


----------



## Bastian.

Przydało by się skrócić odstępy między dawaniem lajków, 15 sekund to za dużo gdy trzeba dać kilka lajków jeden po drugim.


----------



## bartek76

^^
Zauwazylem ze jesli mnie wyloguje w trakcie pisania posta to czesc polskich znakow zamienia sie w "szlaczki", moze to jest przyczyna?


----------



## MortisPL

Ja tak mam mniej więcej od ostatniej aktualizacji Firefoxa i dlatego właśnie chciałem spytać czy ktoś ma podobnie. A wstyd przyznać ale nie sprawdzałem na innej przeglądarce.


----------



## Bastian.

Ja nie mam takiego problemu na FF.


----------



## _Kaczy

U mnie też jest taki problem. FF 53.0, Win 7.
Problem ze znakami jest sporadyczny - raz na kilka tematów w 1 konkretnym poście.


----------



## Bastian.

To to jakiś dziwny problem macie skoro "działa" wybiórczo, nie zawsze nie u wszystkich. Mam W7, ostatnio FF się sam aktualizował a wszystko jest ok.


----------



## XKF

Nie wyświetla mi się sygnatura? Może mnie ktoś naprowadzic co może być powodem.


----------



## Kpc21

Przy wysyłaniu posta masz odznaczoną opcję "Show my signature". Gdzieś w profilu można ustawić, by domyślnie ta opcja się włączała.


----------



## HarryMiller

Ja mam z kolei taki problem:
Nie widać u mnie w historii najstarszych postów (z 2012), widać jedynie ok. 900 ostatnich. Z tego, co widzę (u kilku najaktywniejszych userów), nie tylko u mnie tak jest. Czy więc to po stronie całego SSC leży ten problem?


----------



## pootzek

Hej,

Od 1 kwietnia nie dostaję notyfikacji mejlowych z skyscrapercity. Próbowałem zmieniać mejla, szukać w opcjach, spamie poczty itd. ale nic nie pomogło. Wszystkie subskrybcje mam ustawione na dzienne.

Czy ktoś wie co może być przyczyną?


----------



## demmat

HarryMiller said:


> Ja mam z kolei taki problem:
> Nie widać u mnie w historii najstarszych postów (z 2012), widać jedynie ok. 900 ostatnich. Z tego, co widzę (u kilku najaktywniejszych userów), nie tylko u mnie tak jest. Czy więc to po stronie całego SSC leży ten problem?


Wszyscy tak mają i jest tak od kiedy pamiętam. Widoczne jest tylko do około tysiąca ostatnich postów.


----------



## ReefGear

Czy wiadomo coś o planach wdrożenia SSL na forum? Coraz więcej społeczności decyduje się na szyfrowane połączenie, zarówno ze względu na presję Googla w kierunku bezpieczeństwa, jak i ze względu na obawy przez niezdrowym zainteresowaniem Wielkiego Brata, co obecnie powinno szczególnie interesować nas tutaj w Polsce. Chyba czas najwyższy podnieść ten temat.


----------



## skejl

^^ Przypuszczam, że nieprędko. Wtedy cała zawartość strony powinna iść po HTTPS-ie, włączając w to obrazki w postach. Inaczej się nie wyświetlą, a w najlepszym razie przeglądarka wypluje groźnie brzmiące ostrzeżenie. Wprawdzie da się to rozwiązać, trzeba zrobić jakieś proxy, które pośredniczyłoby w żądaniach, ale przy ruchu na SCC to niekoniecznie musi być trywialne.


----------



## ReefGear

Problem zewnętrznej zawartości praktycznie rozwiązał się sam, bo zdecydowana większość serwisów ją hostujących obsługuje już SSL - flickr, postimg, fb, youtube, vimeo, gfycat (przydałaby się natywna obsługa btw), no i przede wszystkim najczęściej tu używany imgur, w którym da się już wymusić https. Reklamy dostarcza google, więc z tym też nie powinno być problemu.


----------



## Bastian.

Ale po co nam to SSL?. Co takiego wartościowego jest na forum co warto kraść albo szpiegować?.


----------



## JGambolputty

Tysiące (jak nie więcej) użytkowników mających to samo hasło na SSC i innych serwisach.


----------



## el.polako

Może było już poruszane, ale…

Czy Wam też pojawia się poniższy komunikat po kliknięciu w liczbę lajkujących post („[…] and X others liked this post”)? Czy jest to problem znany administracji? Czy da się go ominąć?



> *el.polako*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## demmat

Tak, była o tym mowa. Z powodów technicznych nie ma już możliwości sprawdzenia kto lajkował post, poza tymi 5 lajkami co się wyświetlają.


----------



## ReefGear

Bastian. said:


> Ale po co nam to SSL?. Co takiego wartościowego jest na forum co warto kraść albo szpiegować?.


Przede wszystkim loginy i hasła, a także adresy e-mail przy rejestracji.
Poza tym w epoce wszechobecnego big data nie ma potrzeby, by operatorzy internetowi mieli dostęp do tego, co ich klienci piszą i przeglądają na forum.

Dlatego właśnie SSL staje się obecnie standardem i pytanie powinno brzmieć raczej nie czy, a kiedy przedrostek https zagości przed adresem forum.


----------



## skejl

ReefGear said:


> Problem zewnętrznej zawartości praktycznie rozwiązał się sam, bo zdecydowana większość serwisów ją hostujących obsługuje już SSL - flickr, postimg, fb, youtube, vimeo, gfycat (przydałaby się natywna obsługa btw), no i przede wszystkim najczęściej tu używany imgur, w którym da się już wymusić https. Reklamy dostarcza google, więc z tym też nie powinno być problemu.


Nie rozwiązał się i nie rozwiąże się sam w odniesieniu do zdjęć z licznych portali, stron nadzoru itp. Zwłaszcza że SSC to plejada forów regionalnych i liczba stron, z których zdjęcia są tu cytowane, jest gigantyczna.


----------



## Kpc21

W pewnym momencie przy próbie wysłania posta wyskoczyła mi captcha. Okej.

Tylko z nią jest coś nie tak.

Wyskakuje mi prośba by zaznaczyć fragmenty zdjęcia ze znakami drogowymi. Zaznaczam. Wyskakuje jeszcze raz to samo, tylko z innym obrazkiem. Zaznaczam. Wyskakuje jeszcze raz - zaznaczam jak na obrazku:










I nie przechodzi, ale przynajmniej zmienia tematykę. Jest kilka obrazków i mam wybrać te z witrynami sklepowymi. Zaznaczam (poza tymi, które zaznaczyłem, był jeden z domem bez żadnego sklepu, jeden z chyba kawałkiem widowni stadionu widzianym od tyłu, i jeden z łąką) - znowu nie przechodzi. W końcu trzeba było wybrać fragmenty z samochodem, a na żadnym nie było samochodu - i dopiero przeszło.

I nie pierwszy raz mam taki problem z captchą obrazkową.

Co się z tym dzieje?

/Okej, zauważyłem, że tutaj nie zaznaczyłem jednego fragmentu z kawałkiem znaku 40 km/h - ale za poprzednimi razami już raczej takiego błędu nie zrobiłem./


----------



## Czifo

Po co zaznaczasz fragmenty gdzie jest słupek?


----------



## Kpc21

A to bez konstrukcji wsporczej mam zaznaczać? 

To też tak jakby część znaku, jak ktoś mi mówi o znaku drogowym, ja wyobrażam sobie całą konstrukcję, a nie tylko tarczę.


----------



## LubiePiwo

I tak nie zaznaczyłeś całej tarczy ;]


----------



## Czifo

Kpc21 said:


> A to bez konstrukcji wsporczej mam zaznaczać?
> 
> To też tak jakby część znaku, jak ktoś mi mówi o znaku drogowym, ja wyobrażam sobie całą konstrukcję, a nie tylko tarczę.


Aha










:lol:


----------



## Bastian.

Trzeba się dokładniej przyglądać obrazkom i po problemie. A to że captcha wyświetla serie po 2-3 obrazki pod rząd to normalne, przynajmniej na imgurze. Bardziej dziwne jest to że czasem wogóle nie ma obrazków, zaznacza się tylko okienko "nie jestem botem" i obrazek lub post się ładuje.


----------



## Kpc21

Nawet się domyślam, po co są te serie trzech obrazków pod rząd. Zapewne jeden z tych obrazków (nie wiadomo który) nie jest systemowi znany, i dopiero stara się on wykryć, które części obrazka ludzie powinni zaznaczać.


----------



## skejl

^^ Najprawdopodobniej właśnie tak to działa.

Co więcej, swego czasu dzięki reCaptcha Google na podobnej zasadzie digitalizował książki. Każdy użytkownik czytał je po słówku


----------



## Kpc21

Nie wiem, co się dzieje, ale już po raz któryś nie mogę znaleźć na forum wątku [Łódź] Polityczny Hydepark. Nawet Google go nie znajduje.

Patrzę w "Ekonomia, Biznes i Polityka" - na jednej stronie nic z Łodzią nie ma, na drugiej też nie. W dziale łódzkim, gdzie czasem (zazwyczaj na krótko przed wyborami) ten wątek był przenoszony, też jakoś go nie widzę...


----------



## demmat

Proszę: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1045893


----------



## Kpc21

Już wiem, gdzie leży problem. Dział "Ekonomia, Biznes i Polityka" ma domyślnie ustawione wyświetlanie wyłącznie wątków, w których pisano w ciągu 2 ostatnich miesięcy:










Tak więc problem techniczny istnieje  Oczywiście za każdym razem można to przestawiać ręcznie, ale należałoby to poprawić i zmienić na "bez ograniczeń". Bo teraz jest tak, że nie raz nie można znaleźć danego wątku, i nie wiadomo, dlaczego.


----------



## marrasss

Witam. Mam następujący problem. Na tapatalk czy aplikacji SSC po przeczytaniu jakiegoś wątku cały czas pokazuje mi że jest on nieprzeczytany. Natomiast inne fora na tapatalk działają mi poprawnie tzn. Po przeczytaniu znika znaczek. Czym to jest spowodowane?


----------



## wiewior

^^
U mnie na apce wejście do jakiegokolwiek działu powoduje, że wszystkie wątki oznaczają się jako przeczytane. Stało się to od update-u silnika forum. Widać nie zgrywa się to z apką/apkami.


----------



## dan-be

Mam podobnie. Apka na smartfony nie współpracuje z forum na pececie...


----------



## PiotrRP

A ja mam inny problem. Dlaczego na aplikacji mobilnej działa tylko hasło zresetowane a nie mogę się zalogować hasłem swoim po zmianie na laptopie?


----------



## Sławek

Zamieściełm pewien schemat. Dostałem lajki. Ale w opisie był malutki błąd literówkowy , edytowałem, poprawiłem. Ale... lajki znikły jak kamfora :nuts:


----------



## skejl

^^ Odśwież stronę, wrócą. Generalnie lajki nie działają lub działają wadliwie w sytuacjach, kiedy strona potrzebuje załadować tylko jeden post.


----------



## Michał Ch.

Dawno takiej przerwy nie było...


----------



## lulek89




----------



## MortisPL

skejl said:


> ^^ Odśwież stronę, wrócą. Generalnie lajki nie działają lub działają wadliwie w sytuacjach, kiedy strona potrzebuje załadować tylko jeden post.


A nie jest tak, że jak edytujesz to zupełnie znikają? Powinno tak przynajmniej być, bo dasz lajka, ktoś edytuje i zmieni to zupełnie wydźwięk posta a ty zostajesz z polubieniem jakichś bzdur


----------



## Henry Gale

6 godzin bez SSC. To ponad moje siły.


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

Oj, w takich sytuacjach widać że to już przestaje być hobby. Zaczyna się uzależnienie...


----------



## demmat

MortisPL said:


> A nie jest tak, że jak edytujesz to zupełnie znikają? Powinno tak przynajmniej być, bo dasz lajka, ktoś edytuje i zmieni to zupełnie wydźwięk posta a ty zostajesz z polubieniem jakichś bzdur


Nie znikają. A czy powinny? Nie są aż tak ważne te lajki, żeby aż takich restrykcji wprowadzać.


----------



## MortisPL

No to wyobraź sobie, że ktoś wrzuca zdjęcie kotka, dajesz lajka. On później edytuje ten post i pisze "Beton to hcuj!!111" czy coś w tym stylu i potem wszyscy widzą że polubiłeś taki haniebny post


----------



## familok

lulek89 said:


>


Co się stało się? Petya uderzyła? opcorn:


----------



## skejl

MortisPL said:


> A nie jest tak, że jak edytujesz to zupełnie znikają? Powinno tak przynajmniej być, bo dasz lajka, ktoś edytuje i zmieni to zupełnie wydźwięk posta a ty zostajesz z polubieniem jakichś bzdur


Generalnie lajki nie są integralną częścią silnika forum, to jakieś rozszerzenie. Stąd pokazują się tylko w wybranych sytuacjach…

Z tego co widzę po sobie i innych, jeżeli w wyniku edycji post zmienia wydźwięk, to raczej na łagodniejszy niż ostrzejszy. Także ryzyko polubienia bzdur nie jest duże. Natomiast w przeciwnym wypadku zrobiłby się niezły bałagan: wyobraź sobie, że ktoś dostał lajki za fotorelację, ale parę zdjęć nagle przestało działać. Cóż, gdyby lajki znikały przy edycji, to niejeden użytkownik w takiej sytuacji popełniłby kolejny post, zamiast wyedytować istniejący. A co kiedy admin edytuje cudzy post, taki z 20 lajkami? Czy też powinny zniknąć?



lulek89 said:


>


Rety, ile długo odkładanych spraw dzisiaj pozałatwiałem… :hmm: Możemy częściej robić takie awarie?


----------



## Din Sevenn

Wypluj to ostatnie.


----------



## PiotrG

Kto jest za banem dla skejla, wpisujcie miasta!


----------



## SoboleuS

W obecnej wersji forum, edytowanie postów nie ma żadnego wpływu na lajki. Co więcej, kasowanie postów również nie ma na nie żadnego wpływu: po skasowaniu "zalajkowanego" posta, licznik lajków nie zmienia się.


----------



## Bastian.

To trzeba to zmienić bo to niesprawiedliwe. Przyjdzie taki, wrzuci fotki cycków, dostanie 200 lajków, mod skasuje posta albo go edytuje zamieniając cycki na koty, autor posta zrobi tak 10 razy i już ma 2000 za nic. A inni muszą ciężko tyrać na 500 lajków.


----------



## bartek76

^^
Ciekawe do ilu lajkow dobijesz na tym poscie?


----------



## SoboleuS

No cóż, ja tylko mówię jak jest  Obecny silnik forum raczej uniemożliwia jakiekolwiek zmiany.


----------



## vacat

Wiadomo właściwie, co było powodem wczorajszego padu forum?


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

Za dużo lajków dla Betona :troll:


----------



## Fanntomas

Mam taki problemik. Po kilkuminutowym braku aktywności z mojej strony następuje automatyczne wylogowanie. Proszę o jakąś fachową poradę.


----------



## chauffeur

Przy logowaniu kliknij okienko obok napisu *Remember Me?*. Wtedy będziesz stale zalogowany.


----------



## Fanntomas

icard:
Śliczne dzięki


----------



## Exelcior

Przed chwilą coś padło bo pokazał mi się forumowy ekran w języku angielskim.


----------



## Cezman

Nie wiem jak to nazwać, ale od jakiegoś czasu podczas pisania polskich znaków "forum" przechodzi mi w inny tryb widoku. Wtedy wyświetla się ostatni post na białym tle. W lewej części ekranu jest ikona powrotu, ale to co napisałem już znika na zawsze. Mam wrażenie, że włącza się to przy jakiejś kombinacji klawiszy. Strasznie to jest wkurzające.


----------



## LubiePiwo

To raczej wina przeglądarki, FF?


----------



## Cezman

FF - zrobiłem przed chwilą literówkę w słowie Komorów. Przy literze "ó" to się chyba włącza + spacji/alt/shift.


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ alt + R, mam czasem ten same problem


----------



## Bastian.

Nie tylko ty. To jest tak wkurzające że ho. Coś nie wyszło, miało być ułatwienie a wyszło utrudnienie. Ktoś wie jak to cholerstwo zablokować?.


----------



## asfarasurizcanc

Tak, trzeba włączyć nową kartę, wpisać about:config i zmienić wartość reader.parse-on-load.enabled na false.


----------



## Bastian.

O ja cię kręcę, 10 minut szukania wartości. Zrobię to gdy będę mieć więcej czasu. Dzięki za pomoc. Swoją drogą ciule z Mozilli mogli by pytać czy ktoś chce włączyć tą funkcję czy nie, a nie narzucają ją z góry.


----------



## Czifo

Ctrl + f


----------



## Bastian.

Kicha, ctrl+f nic nie pomogło, tylko tekst posta na zielono zaznaczyło.


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ musisz wpisać w pasku adresu "about:config"


----------



## Bastian.

Ok, zmieniłem na false, podświetliło całą linijkę na niebiesko i pogrubiło tekst. To już koniec, można zamknąć kare i będzie działać?.

BTW sory za pytania o proste sprawy ale jestem szara mysza użytkownik i nie znam komputerowych sztuczek.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Tak, powinno działać. Wciśnij alt + R jak jesteś na SSC i zobacz czy skrót działa (nie powinien).


----------



## Bastian.

Skrót i ta debilna funkcja nie działa. Dzięki za pomoc.


----------



## Cezman

Potwierdzam. Funkcja nie działa! Serdecznie dziękuję


----------



## Wojti

Witam,

Czy to tylko u mnie ale nie mogę lajków stawiać. Nie są widoczne... wczoraj wszystko działało.


----------



## Hipolit

Wojti said:


> Witam,
> 
> Czy to tylko u mnie ale nie mogę laików pod postawi stawiać. Nie są widoczne... wczoraj wszystko działało.


Własnie postawiłem Ci lajka. Działa.


----------



## Wojti

Hipolit said:


> Własnie postawiłem Ci lajka. Działa.


No patrz już działa ale kilka razy w innych miejscach coś się zawiesiło. 

EDIT: przepraszam za literówki. Za szybko chciałem coś wyrazić


----------



## Pajda

Wczoraj skaj podobno nie działał a sranie ogniem na buniu było, jakby nie wiadomo, co się stało. U mnie wszystko działało bez zarzutu.


----------



## Wojti

Pajda said:


> Wczoraj skaj podobno nie działał a sranie ogniem na buniu było, jakby nie wiadomo, co się stało. U mnie wszystko działało bez zarzutu.


Wystarczy druga część odpowiedzi. Dziękuję.


----------



## maziizam

Witam mam problem z polskimi znakami pisząc je jest ok po wysłaniu są hasze różne na pewno chodzi o standard znaków gdzie to zmienić na tym forum bo indziej mam ok.


----------



## skejl

Kojarzę Twoje wpisy i wydaje mi się, że problem dotyczy „tylko” literki „ó”.


----------



## Kpc21

W tym poście który tu wysłałeś jest OK.


----------



## Kpc21

test


----------



## Stiggy

W pozostałych też poznikały.


----------



## Juszatek

^^
Ja ostatnie wpisy jakie widzę na polskim forum, to z 18 stycznia...Nie było mnie 2 dni i takie coś, szok.


----------



## kasztelan54

Infobus padł dwa tygodnie temu i to na dobre, SSC wysypało się na kilka godzin po czym wróciło do stanu z późnego popołudnia 18 stycznia. Dobrze że jest sesja to odpocznę tylko szkoda mi postów z tematu dot. ustawy o ptz bo były robione na wypadek gdyby Infobus wstał.


----------



## skejl

Najwyraźniej przywrócono bazę danych z kopii zapasowej sprzed paru dni. Tak poza tym to wszystkie wątki zostały u mnie oznaczone jako przeczytane, a miałem „zaległości” w ponad pięćdziesięciu.


----------



## michael_siberia

Może to i lepiej, że nie wstawiałem zdjęć, które mam gotowe od zeszłej niedzieli.


----------



## pianeta.pl

Ciekawe czy wrócą ostatnie posty? Jest jakiś wątek albo facebookowy profil na którym administracja forum informowałaby o awariach?


----------



## Stiggy

Niektóre tematy się ostały, ale to wyjątki. Wśród nich, co ciekawe, temat o piwach za 5 zł.


----------



## kuj-pom

Stiggy said:


> W pozostałych też poznikały.


Nie, np. w balkanskim mój ostatni post z 26.01 jest. Podobnie w lokalnych...


----------



## este

Zemsta Czukczy...


----------



## skejl

Stiggy said:


> Niektóre tematy się ostały, ale to wyjątki. Wśród nich, co ciekawe, temat o piwach za 5 zł.


Na pewno? Nawet ostatnio banowani się odbanowali :tongue3:


----------



## Stiggy

kuj-pom said:


> Nie, np. w balkanskim mój ostatni post z 26.01 jest. Podobnie w lokalnych...


Tak, zobacz sobie co się stało w Hydeparku. To, co się ostało, to wyjątki. W lokalnych z tagiem 'lublin' tylko jeden temat nie ucierpiał.


----------



## Hipolit

Stiggy said:


> Tak, zobacz sobie co się stało w Hydeparku. To, co się ostało, to wyjątki. Z tagiem 'lublin' tylko jeden temat nie ucierpiał.


Po napisaniu dwóch postów (Ukraina - Wojna i Rzeszów - Jasionka), "zaległe" posty pojawiły mi się.


----------



## este

^^
To rzeczywiście działa 
Znowu poznikało - chociaż na liście wątków widać


----------



## Skapi

Może ostatnie problemy techniczne forum zmotywują autorów do aktualizacji vBulletin do wersji wyższej, niż 3.8 z 2008 (!) roku.


----------



## Juszatek

Trzeba chyba poczekać, aż ktoś to ogarnie.


----------



## Stiggy

^^
No najwyraźniej. Napisałem próbnego posta w lubelskim wątku o parkowaniu - zaległe posty się pojawiły. Odświeżyłem stronę, zniknęły spowrotem. WTF? :nuts:


----------



## skejl

Hipolicie, jeśli pełna nazwa wątku Rzeszów – Jasionka to „[Rzeszów] Wiadomości, nowe połączenia, przewoźnicy, statystyki”, to ja ciągle nic tam nie widzę. Ale w subskrybowanych wyskoczyło mi, że Twój post z 5:26 jest najnowszym.

Obstawiam, że forum korzysta z mechanizmu replikacji bazy danych: Master, używany do odczytu i zapisu, jest aktualny. Natomiast wspomagające go serwery, używane tylko do odczytu, zostały przywrócone z kopii zapasowej i jeszcze nie zdążyły pobrać wszystkich nowych postów z mastera. Stąd jedni widzą wszystko, a inni tylko stare posty. Kiedy Hipolit napisał coś w swoim wątku, to (jako że była to operacja zapisu) serwer komunikował się z masterem — i wyświetliły Mu się aktualne posty, zgodnie ze stanem na masterze. Kiedy ja sprawdzam ten sam wątek, serwer komunikuje się z którymś slavem — i widzę tylko stare.

Samo się ogarnie za jakiś czas.


----------



## Stiggy

^^
Dokładnie. Ja nawet swoich nowych nie widzę, mimo że mi wyświetla, że ostatni post w wątku to mój sprzed kilku minut. Wchodzę w wątek, a tam ostatni post z 18. stycznia. Na szczęście przynajmniej w tym wątku wszystko działa OK.


----------



## dkzg

Obyś miał rację!


----------



## Stiggy

teścik


----------



## LubiePiwo

Łoddawać moje lajki!


----------



## Luki_SL

Stiggy said:


> ^^
> Dokładnie. Ja nawet swoich nowych nie widzę, mimo że mi wyświetla, że ostatni post w wątku to mój sprzed kilku minut. Wchodzę w wątek, a tam ostatni post z 18. stycznia. Na szczęście przynajmniej w tym wątku wszystko działa OK.


Tajemnicą jest fakt, że mimo napisania nowego postu w liście najbardziej aktualnych go nie widać, tylko konkretny wątek wraca do strony z 18 stycznia :hm:


----------



## Stiggy

^^
^^
Masz jednego na pocieszenie.


----------



## Tomkisiel

Najlepsze jest to, że np. w wątku o S5 jestem na poście 5543 z 5508 wszystkich w wątku. Niech to już naprawą.


----------



## skejl

del


----------



## Elaks

Test


----------



## Curz

Co tu się odjaniepawla?


----------



## Virgileq

ten watek "działa" - reszta tak sobie


----------



## HarryMiller

U mnie aż 16 (!!!) postów zniknęło z licznika, nie mogę zobaczyć swojej historii postów (wyskakuje dziwny adres IP i błąd). Może coś jeszcze naprawiają i posty wrócą.

Edit: Do jednego z postów z wczoraj (oczywiście zaginionego) na szczęście skopiowałem link na inne forum i się wyświetla, ale w samym temacie już go nie ma, ostatni jest z 18 stycznia.

Wychodzi więc na to, że skasowane posty gdzieś jednak są ukryte i po naprawie powinny wrócić.


----------



## dkzg

Virgileq said:


> ten watek "działa" - reszta tak sobie


U mnie reszta nie działa.


----------



## escaton001

test


----------



## skejl

Luki_SL said:


> Tajemnicą jest fakt, że mimo napisania nowego postu w liście najbardziej aktualnych go nie widać, tylko konkretny wątek wraca do strony z 18 stycznia :hm:


Bo czytanie wątku jest operacją odczytu, czyli (jeśli mam rację) dostajesz dane z nieaktualnego (póki co) slave'a 

Do tego na pewno jest jakiś cache. Pewnie dlatego np. w panelu użytkownika widzę, kto i kiedy napisał ostatni post (zaczerpnięte z aktualnego cache'a), ale kiedy wejdę w wątek, to posta nie ma (nieaktualny slave).

Jedynie dziwi mnie ten wątek. Bo działa poprawnie nawet wtedy, kiedy się go jedynie przegląda, nie tylko gdy pisze się coś nowego. Może wątki przyklejone są synchronizowane priorytetowo albo wyświetlane wyłącznie z mastera, albo coś?


----------



## Beck's

Del


----------



## potwo-or

1. Wie ktoś może w jakim terminie należy oczekiwać powrotu do normalnego funkcjonowania forum?

2. Czy w związku z tym nie należy przejść na trochę nowszy silnik forum?


----------



## demmat

2. Jest to planowane, a nawet są już tego testy. Prędzej niż później to nastąpi.


----------



## Stiggy

Przejście na nowy silnik jest ryzykowne, bo może zabić klimat.


----------



## salto_angel

Jan się wkurzył na pitolenie januszy w sprawie #NangaParbat i pojechał po całości. Sami się prosiliście :troll:


----------



## Eyk88

Wszystko wina Tuska i PO.


----------



## ixs

teraz na topie kto inny...


----------



## herrrabarbar

Ale dla niektórych zawsze winny będzie ten sam, choćby nie wiadomo co się miało dziać. Jak Żydzi.


----------



## Pajda

Czyli dalej muszę gołe dupy rysować jak było w umowie.


----------



## SoboleuS

Mi dziś rano zdarzyło się coś przedziwnego: próbowałem na nowo zapostować głosowanie na zdjęcie roku (bo poprzednie diabli wzięli) i "teleportowało" się ono aż do Skybaru :nuts:
O proszę bardzo: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2055655


----------



## Łosiu

Mocne.










Szlag mnie trafia, że nie działa wyszukiwanie postów (w tym swoich).


----------



## el_bartez

Chyba będę wnioskował o reparacje od admina


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Nie mogę wysyłać wiadomości do jednego z użytkowników, do innych działa bez problemów :nuts:

__________

dobra nieważne


----------



## Zegarkowy

Kiedy zostaną przywrócone powiadomienia mailowe?


----------



## LubiePiwo

Takie pytania zadawaj tutaj: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=144810949


----------



## kuba-gda

Czy z okresu 18-28 stycznia powrócą wszystkie posty, wiadomości (nie wszystkie mogę odnaleźć) i laiki ?


----------



## MarcinK

Nic na to nie wskazuje, można lajkować od nowa  Swój spis zdjęciowych porównań z tego okresu też musiałem zrobić drugi raz.

EDIT: Zdaje się, że nie widać najnowszych postów po przejściu na nową stronę ... I oczywiście tylko na moim wątku:nuts:


----------



## Pajda

Dawanie lajków mi nie działa. Klikam i się nie pokazuje mój nick, i nie wiem czy cofam lajka czy daję go powtórnie :/ Jest mi głupio.


----------



## panAeL

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=596259&page=61 - "Last post" w spisie wątków pokazuje, że mój post jest, ale go ja go nie widzę. Pomocy? 


edit:


MarcinK said:


> EDIT: Zdaje się, że nie widać najnowszych postów po przejściu na nową stronę ... I oczywiście tylko na moim wątku:nuts:


Po przeliczeniu -zacząłem nową stronę. Dołączam się do głosu MarcinK


----------



## MarcinK

^^ U mnie już się odblokowało po kilku postach na nowej stronie. Dyskusja o tym w księdze skarg i wniosków


----------



## victorek

posty powracały ale lajki nie powracały! :/


----------



## Ring

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1655562&page=108

W moim wątku nie widać nowych postów  i w dodatku zniknęło kilka tysięcy wyświetleń wątku (to akurat szczegół)


----------



## G0KU

Ponawiam pytanie. Ktoś też tak ma? Da się coś z tym zrobić by znikło? Klikam a tam wszystko przeczytane.


----------



## wiewior

^^
Mam dokładnie tak samo...


----------



## pmaciej7

Wysłałem Wam po wiadomości może zadziała ta sama metoda, co na odblokowanie wątków.


----------



## ReefGear

Duże wydarzenie, które wyjaśnia ostatnie zawirowania - z poniższego posta wynika, że SkyscraperCity ma nowego właściciela!


Jan said:


> I'd like to announce that SkyscraperCity is moving to VerticalScope, a professional Toronto based web-publishing company which owns and fosters many popular forums.
> 
> Managing a large webforum means you have to be available 24/7/365. Having done this for over 15 years, it'll be a relief that the back end part of the job will be out of my hands and in the capable hands of others. For me personally, it's just time. The online world is a fast changing landscape which I find increasingly difficult to keep up with. For the future of the forums it is good that it is backed by the experience which is needed to operate a webforum in this day and age, and that it will continue to operate without being dependant on one person.
> 
> Other than the behind the scenes work, very little else will change. VerticalScope is one of the few that will purchase a website and let the original community continue to flourish and live with minimal change. I will still be around as ever, while VerticalScope will manage the back end side of it.
> 
> As you may have noticed, the site has been transferred to a much needed new hosting environment, which means we are good to go for years to come. As you can imagine move a site of this size is a large undertaking, we’re working on ironing out the bugs that we’re still having, but know that we’re on it.
> 
> Please join me in saying thanks to Mike (DaiTengu), who has hase done miracles in keeping this up for many years, and in welcoming Kyle (vsadmin) as our new forum admin, who will be helping us to keep doing what we do best.
> 
> Many thanks,
> - Jan


----------



## pmaciej7

Nie właściciela (tym dalej jest Jan), tylko obsługę techniczną.


----------



## Michał Ch.

DaiTengu odchodzi i za niego (na tą samą funkcję - admina od spraw technicznych) wchodzi Kyle?


----------



## pmaciej7

Teraz obsługą SSC będzie zapewne zajmowało się więcej osób, a Kyle jest osobą odpowiedzialną. DaiTengu był sam jeden.

Inna ciekawa sprawa: Nie będzie przesiadki na Xenforo. Vbulletin specjalnie dla nas dokona modyfikacji obecnego silnika.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Wątek http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=144899071 się zepsuł, nie widzę w nim nowych postów :<


----------



## wiewior

pmaciej7 said:


> Wysłałem Wam po wiadomości może zadziała ta sama metoda, co na odblokowanie wątków.


Zadziałało, ale chyba dopiero po skasowaniu Twojej wiadomości


----------



## Zegarkowy

...a powiadomienia mailowe o nowych postach nadal nie działają


----------



## Kris8230

niestety, strasznie źle się czyta bo muszę przewijać niemal cały wątek zamiast na mailu skoczyć do najwyższych postów...


----------



## pmaciej7

Łosiu;144809177 said:


> Mocne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Dobrze, że nie "Has your life been touched by cancer?"
10
9,5
9
8,5
8


----------



## elot360

Ktoś zauważył że po kliknięciu przez konto użytkownika opcji Find all posts wyskakuje potem informacja że nic nie znaleziono?


----------



## G0KU

pmaciej7 said:


> Wysłałem Wam po wiadomości może zadziała ta sama metoda, co na odblokowanie wątków.





> Zadziałało, ale chyba dopiero po skasowaniu Twojej wiadomości


Dzięki. Usunięcie wiadomości faktycznie przywróciło poprawną wartość licznika


----------



## HarryMiller

^^
^^
Tak, to trwa jeszcze od tej awarii, analogicznie jak liczba postów z licznika do dziś nie wróciła (u mnie spadek 396 -> 380).
Szkoda, bo to bardzo wygodna funkcja.
Edit: Czy ja również mógłbym prosić o wiadomość?

poszło - pm7


----------



## Kpc21

Gdyby kogoś interesowało, ostatnie problemy mają związek z tym, że zmienił się właściciel forum i z tego powodu było ono przenoszone na inny hosting.

Tutaj informacja o zmianie właściciela: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2057723

----

A nie, już ktoś o tym wspomniał.

I to nie do końca nowy właściciel.


----------



## michael_siberia

elot360 said:


> Ktoś zauważył że po kliknięciu przez konto użytkownika opcji Find all posts wyskakuje potem informacja że nic nie znaleziono?


Tak samo, gdy próbuję szukać wątków, które sam założyłem.


----------



## Łosiu

pmaciej7 said:


> Dobrze, że nie "Has your life been touched by cancer?"
> 10
> 9,5
> 9
> 8,5
> 8


Pytanie: "Has your life been touched by cancer?"
Odpowiedź: "Jak to widzi komórka jajowa"

Nokaut.

Po chwili namysłu:
"Has your life been touched by cancer?"
"Mnich w Lublinie"
Też niczego sobie.


----------



## G0KU

pmaciej7 said:


> Nie właściciela (tym dalej jest Jan), tylko obsługę techniczną.


Z tego co ja rozumiem czym jest VerticalScope to jednak oni są nowym właścicielem:

http://www.verticalscope.com/about-us/acquisitions.html

Na tej stronie wyraźnie jest napisane że oni zajmują się kupowaniem/przejmowaniem a nie obsługą techniczną.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^ Oni zajmują się od kilkudziesięciu godzin obsługą techniczną forum


----------



## Kpc21

Jan napisał:


> VerticalScope is one of the few that will purchase a website and let the original community continue to flourish and live with minimal change.


Tak więc wygląda to bardziej jakby oni jednak odkupili od niego forum (bo jeśli dobrze rozumiem to on był właścicielem).


----------



## el nino

pmaciej7 said:


> Teraz obsługą SSC będzie zapewne zajmowało się więcej osób, a Kyle jest osobą odpowiedzialną. DaiTengu był sam jeden.
> 
> Inna ciekawa sprawa: Nie będzie przesiadki na Xenforo. Vbulletin specjalnie dla nas dokona modyfikacji obecnego silnika.


To niedobrze, nawet nowy Vbulletin wygląda jakby zatrzymał się w czasie 10 lat temu. Tak to wygląda: https://www.vbulletin.com/forum/


----------



## el nino

BTW Kyly aka vsadmin pisze że na ten moment nie będzie zmiany silnika w najbliższej przyszłości.


----------



## MortisPL

Kilka spraw: 
1. Nie mogę sprawdzić czy ktoś już o tym pisał, bo po kliknięciu na poprzednią (i jakąkolwiek) stronę w tym wątku i tak ładuje się ostatnia. 
2. Po kliknięciu w banner cały czas jest ta sama informacja co wcześniej - Hey!

We're currently upgrading some things, and we had to take the forum offline to do so. We will be back as soon as we can!

Thanks for your patience

SkyscraperCity Sysadmin

3. Nie działa mi wiele wątków, tzn widzę że są nowe posty ale po kliknięciu w ostatni, który się wyświetla jest z - i to dziwne- nie 28 stycznia tylko 24.


----------



## Kpc21

Zgłoszone jest i nowy admin napisał na forum, że się tym już zajmuje.


----------



## Kpc21

Wyjaśnienie problemów technicznych:


joshsam said:


> According to what I understand (as far as my network knowledge goes) from admins, the whole forum has shunted to one of the (two) server nodes because one of the nodes went down. The nodes are normally like a sort of copy from eachother so that when one goes down the other takes over. Normally they should be in sync at all times without discrepancies. Offcourse as we all notice that wasn't really the case when the sever went down, wich is probably also the reason the sever went down in the first place (the two nodes being out of sync). That causes desynchronization and replication errors wich results in forum parts not being accessible, thread pages missing, posts not showing, likes missing, notifications not showing correctly ect ect Basically everything that has been listed here in the last pages.
> 
> On top of that the search server is down wich causes a whole range of other problems.
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as an easy fix so expect problems to last longer.


----------



## pmaciej7

Odpowiem tutaj, bo może ktoś ma podobne problemy albo wypracowaną metodę:



HarryMiller said:


> Otrzymanie i skasowanie wysłanej przez Ciebie wiadomości (zgodnie z sugestią jednego z userów) niestety nie pomogło,(...)


Nie wiem, co jeszcze można zrobić.



> w dalszym ciągu mam te same problemy, tj. niedostępną historię postów, brak lajków za okres 18-28 stycznia i obniżony licznik postów (mimo że posty faktycznie nie zniknęły).


To są problemy z bazą danych, pozostaje mieć nadzieję, że ktoś to jak najszybciej naprawi.


----------



## Wrocer

Postów ilość z czasem się nadrobi, ale szkoda lajków, bo drugi raz mało komu (albo tak naprawdę nikomu nie) chce się wracać do tych samych postów i ponownie lajkować - moich 25 lajków zniknęło, jak podejrzewam, bezpowrotnie


----------



## Kpc21

Pewnie już je przez ten czas nadrobiłeś.


----------



## Wrocer

Nie patrzę na ilościowe nabijanie postów "na akord". Nie o to przecież chodzi na takim forum. Wartościowe są dla mnie lajki, bo obrazują nastawienie czytelników do moich poglądów/wypowiedzi i sposobu, w jaki je wyrażam. Jest to też jedyna publicznie widoczna miara porównawcza poziomu sympatii, jakim darzeni są poszczególni userzy (ilość lajków w stosunku do ilości postów) 

Być może łatwo dałoby się uniknąć takich zawirowań i strat statystycznych, gdyby całe SSC przynajmniej raz na dobę tworzyło automatycznie jakąś kopię zapasową, ale podejrzewam, że tu w grę mogą wchodzić jakieś dodatkowe koszty, więc pewnie nic z tego


----------



## Kpc21

To bardziej kwestia tego, że lajki to nie jest funkcja wbudowana w silnik forum, tylko plugin. Więc jakiekolwiek dodatkowe funkcje tego silnika związane np. z backupem mogą po prostu lajków nie obsługiwać. Z drugiej strony - w sumie po prostu zwykły backup całej bazy danych powinien ten problem rozwiązać.

Tylko tu podobno poszło o to, że dwa serwery się rozsynchronizowały i przez to jeszcze w ogóle nie wszystkie wątki na forum działają prawidłowo. Przywrócenie forum z backupu nawet gdyby było możliwe - to skończyłoby się pewnie utratą całego dnia postów (i lajków też).

Do tego dochodzi kwestia przeprowadzki forum w międzyczasie (nie wiem, czy awaria ma z nią związek, czy nie), związanej ze zmianą właściciela - co jeszcze bardziej komplikuje sprawę.

Tymczasem... okazuje się, że nie do końca o problemy z replikacją tu chodzi:


DaiTengu said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> SSC ran on 12 (very old) servers. VS has their own servers, and we moved the site/database to their servers. Unfortunately, some data was lost in the process. They're still looking at trying to rebuild it, but trying to fit that data into the database after new data has been written is a difficult thing.


----------



## victorek

Wrocer said:


> Postów ilość z czasem się nadrobi, ale szkoda lajków, bo drugi raz mało komu (albo tak naprawdę nikomu nie) chce się wracać do tych samych postów i ponownie lajkować - moich 25 lajków zniknęło, jak podejrzewam, bezpowrotnie


 Mi też znikło ok 30 ale w ujęciu % strata ta dla mnie jest znacznie dotkliwsza. Istny holocaust lajków...


----------



## Sławek

pmaciej7 said:


> Dobrze, że nie "Has your life been touched by cancer?"
> 10
> 9,5
> 9
> 8,5
> 8


Ale i tak towarzystwo międzynarodowe musi mocno zachodzić w głowę dlaczego opcje są w nieznanym im języku.

Natomiast co co zmian serwera/właściciela to mam nadzieję, że nikomu nie przyjdzie do głowy zmienić skrypt forum na jakiś inny i na vBulletin będzie SSC działało.


----------



## Zegarkowy

Chyba życie wróciło! Właśnie dostałem pierwsze po awarii maile z powiadomieniami z wątków


----------



## LubiePiwo

Czy tylko ja w tym wątku widzę, że są nowe posty, ale nie widzę ich po wejściu do tematu?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=556468&page=260


----------



## SoboleuS

Sławek;145011399 said:


> Ale i tak towarzystwo międzynarodowe musi mocno zachodzić w głowę dlaczego opcje są w nieznanym im języku.
> 
> Natomiast co co zmian serwera/właściciela to mam nadzieję, że nikomu nie przyjdzie do głowy zmienić skrypt forum na jakiś inny i na vBulletin będzie SSC działało.


Niestety sytuacja się powtórzyła, tym razem poll z UPC teleportował się do Turcji: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2056601 :hahano:
A tu dla odmiany turecki poll powędrował do Brazylii: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2055788
:crazy2:


----------



## Łosiu

^^ Uważaj z tymi pollami, bo Cię jeszcze wezmą za jakiegoś trolla


----------



## wiewior

LubiePiwo said:


> Czy tylko ja w tym wątku widzę, że są nowe posty, ale nie widzę ich po wejściu do tematu?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=556468&page=260


Posty po prostu znikają  Myślałem, że jak dopiszę swojego, to zadziała. Ale nadal kicha.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Wątek o szczecińskim stadionie też nie działał, ale dzisiaj już jest ok.

e: dodam kilka komentarzy, może jak przeskoczy na następną stronę to się samo naprawi ;]

e2: no i działa, trzeba było dodać kilka postów


----------



## Kpc21

LubiePiwo said:


> Czy tylko ja w tym wątku widzę, że są nowe posty, ale nie widzę ich po wejściu do tematu?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=556468&page=260


Najnowszy post jest z wczoraj. Tak więc tak, jakby było OK.

Niektóre wątki po prostu mogą być popsute, jeszcze jest to naprawiane.


----------



## pmaciej7

SoboleuS said:


> Niestety sytuacja się powtórzyła, tym razem poll z UPC teleportował się do Turcji:
> A tu dla odmiany turecki poll powę...On też wędruje po działach z całego świata :|


----------



## Bastian.

Czukcza jako admin czy mod to była by katastrofa. Już widzę tego jego posty wszędzie gdzie się da i niemożliwe do skasowania. Pojedyncze sztuki obecnie mogą być formą jakiejś rozrywki, ale masowe to byłby straszny śmietnik.


----------



## herrrabarbar

^^ Bannerem byłby przez cały rok widok z Mińska albo napis "Białoruś pany" czy coś takiego.


----------



## Kpc21

Czy moderatorzy nie mogą (technicznie) kasować postów administratorów? 

Może z czukczą jako adminem nie byłoby tak źle, moderatorzy by to ogarnęli.


----------



## Sławek

pmaciej7 said:


> A może nowym adminem jest Czukcza?
> On też wędruje po działach z całego świata :|


To nie problem z ankietami jest (na szczęście), tylko chyba coś nie tegeś z kontem Soboleusa. Założyłem testową ankietę na forum foto i wszystko działa ok.


----------



## Bastian.

LubiePiwo said:


> Czy tylko ja w tym wątku widzę, że są nowe posty, ale nie widzę ich po wejściu do tematu?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=556468&page=260


Dzisiaj to samo w innym wątku stołecznym. Do tego odwiedzone wątki z napisanymi postami nie pokazują się jako przeczytane (nadal są pogrubione).


----------



## LubiePiwo

Jak się doda dużo postów to problem znika


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ Trzeba nowymi postami przeskoczyć na następną stronę.


----------



## elot360

Forumowa szukajka nie działa, wyskakuje problem z bazą danych.


----------



## Kpc21

A to nie jest przypadkiem znany problem, nad którym nowy admin pracuje?


----------



## Łosiu

Lecę do nocnego, żeby móc opić powrót wyszukiwarki!


----------



## HarryMiller

Czy tylko u mnie jest problem z wyszukiwaniem wyrazów z polskimi znakami? Przykładowo wyraz "cegła" jest wyszukiwany jako trzy wyrazy ceg, trzycyfrowa liczba i a, w efekcie powstaje miliard wyników z tymi wyrazami", a wpisanie "cegla" nie daje w ogóle wyników.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Zawsze tak było


----------



## admal7

Gdy przeglądam forum w smartfonie to czasami po wybraniu wątku nagle przełącza mnie na jakieś oszukańcze strony informujące, że mogę coś wygrać, np. "Wygraj już dziś iPhone X!". Problem zauważyłem dzisiaj.


----------



## chauffeur

^^Mam to samo.


----------



## LubiePiwo

To wina reklam, a nie samego forum.


----------



## Czifo

Mi podobnie zaczęło wyskakiwać. Android i Opera. Myślałem, że to syf ale telefon czysty, a poza tym na żadnych innych stronach tak mi się nie dzieje...


----------



## Kpc21

Tu ktoś coś podobnego zgłaszał: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=145215249&postcount=401


----------



## elot360

Kpc21 said:


> A to nie jest przypadkiem znany problem, nad którym nowy admin pracuje?


Czy jest znany, nie wiem, wiem że kiedyś tego nie było.
Ale ciesze się że mogę też powiedzieć że problem zniknął.


----------



## potwo-or

Coś się popsuło... nawet jak ktoś dodał nowy post to nie wyświetla się w wątku (choć w find all posts danego usera już tak). Umi ktoś naprawić?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1989124&page=3


----------



## LubiePiwo

Trzeba dodać kilka postów, i wtedy reszta się pojawi. Dodałem już 3 del-e, ale wciąż mało


----------



## Kpc21

Sęk w tym, że ten błąd się ciągle pojawia w różnych wątkach.

Ponoć rozwiązaniem (a raczej obejściem problemu, ale naprawiającym konkretny wątek) jest też założenie przez moderatora nowego wątku i przeniesienie do niego całej dyskusji ze starego. Potem można usunąć pierwszy post i mamy nowy-stary wątek, działający prawidłowo.


----------



## Beck's

Hm...jakaś nowa grafika forum mi się pojawiła jak przeglądam go na komórce:dunno:


----------



## LubiePiwo

Też tak mam :< Ciekawe czy niedługo zmienią wygląd całego forum :/


----------



## Czifo

Suabe to.


----------



## admal7

U mnie wystarczyło zmienić tryb przeglądania na desktop (przeglądarka Dolphin) i forum wygląda jak dawniej.


----------



## mlodyy1985

Dawniej to było...

Też próbuję to rozkminić na komórce jak od razu przejść do ostatniej strony i trzeba parę razy kliknąć.


----------



## nikmin

Czifo said:


> Suabe to.


Nieczytelne, nielogiczne. Mam opere - pasek u gory przestal sie chowac i zajmuje 1/4 ekranu (na innych stronkach dziala), zdjec nie da sie powiekszac/pomniejszac. I co najwazniejsze autozawijanie tekstu, co jest dla mnie kluczowe bo potrzebuje powiekszac tekst, zeby nie slepnac od netu, rowniez nie dziala.
Niedawno zmieniono megaczytelna strone mojego banku i do dzis dzien teraz tam bladze. Ja pie... czy ludzie nie maja innych zajec niz bezustanne takie "ulepszanie" swiata.hno:

Uff.. nie wiem jak, bo w ustawieniach przegladarki na tablecie nie mam detskopu, ale wrocil stary dizajn.


----------



## mateusz.el

To co się wyświetla na smartfonach, to jest straszne. 
Chyba wrócę do aplikacji, która też była słaba, ale o niebo lepsza od tego co jest teraz na przeglądarce.



mlodyy1985 said:


> Też próbuję to rozkminić na komórce jak od razu przejść do ostatniej strony i trzeba parę razy kliknąć.


Jeszcze tego nie rozgryzłem


----------



## Kpc21

admal7 said:


> U mnie wystarczyło zmienić tryb przeglądania na desktop (przeglądarka Dolphin) i forum wygląda jak dawniej.


Raczej nie jak dawniej, bo wcześniej wersja mobilna była zupełnie inna od desktopowej.


----------



## elpolako

mlodyy1985 said:


> Dawniej to było...
> 
> Też próbuję to rozkminić na komórce jak od razu przejść do ostatniej strony i trzeba parę razy kliknąć.


settings->loading behavior->newest first

ale i tak bardzo niefajna ta nowa wersja, na szczęście można wyłączyć wersję na komórki i przeglądać w wersji jak na kompa


----------



## n3w.mod3l

Ja tam zawsze wstrzymuje się z oceną. Początkowo rzadko które zmiany oceniam na plus (chyba tylko usługi Google stanowią tu wyjątek). U mnie coś nie śmiga tak jak powinno - po wejściu w jakikolwiek wątek regionalny nic się nie wyświetla. Klub forum działa. Jak przeglądać dany wątek od nieprzeczytanych?


----------



## Tomczyna

Co to ma by? za guano i jak si? tu przechodzi do ostatniego nieprzeczytanego posta, ale tak ?eby kolejno?? by?a chronologiczna?

Edit: o, i kodowanie znak?w wzi?te z d..y, znakomicie


----------



## Łosiu

Ale apka w obecnej wersji nawet daje radę, choć też wkurza (nawigacja!).

Dla mnie zawsze kolejność wersji SSC od najlepszej do najgorszej wyglądała tak:

desktop > apka > mobile

a teraz wygląda tak:

desktop > apka >> mobile


----------



## vutik

Da się przywrócić starą wersję na komórce. Wystarczy rozwinąć menu ustawień z lewego górnego rogu i kliknąć "Exit Enhanced Mobile View" na samym dole


----------



## mwmichal

Nowy wygląd to jakaś tragedia, reklama zajmuje pół strony, nie da się otwierać tematów w nowych kartach (można tylko w nie klikać, długie przytrzymanie nie symuluje prawokliku z wersji na PC). Generalnie kto takie coś dopuścił do użytku :/?


----------



## Tom68relo

vutik said:


> Da się przywrócić starą wersję na komórce. Wystarczy rozwinąć menu ustawień z lewego górnego rogu i kliknąć "Exit Enhanced Mobile View" na samym dole


Właśnie tak zrobiłem, bo to nowe kompletnie mi się nie podoba.


----------



## Pogodynek

Hmmm. Styl forum mocno inspirowany aplikacjami smartfonowymi i gdzie? si? zgubi?a tutaj czytelno?? obs?ugi. Nie mówi? "nie", ale w ciekawym kierunku zmierza skrypt forum.

I co jest z kodowaniem polskich znaków diakrytycznych?!


----------



## Beck's

Ja sobie w opcjach w prawym górnym rogu kliknąłem "Wersja na komputer" i wszystko jest po staremu


----------



## mateusz.el

Zainstalowałem aplikację i śmiga bardzo fajnie


----------



## ixs

Czy ktos mi moze wylozyc jaki algorytm kryje sie za przyciskiem "skocz do ostatniego przeczytanego postu+1"?

No w zasadzie tak to powinno dzialac... ale zauwazylem ze jak wracam do jakiegos starszego watku to jakby pomija spora czesc wpisow i przeskakuje do nowszych... polmiesiecznych itd...
Ktos potwierdza? czy moze mi sie wydaje?


----------



## vutik

Nie wszystko, skórka taka sama, ale układ inny. To nie jest nawet wersja strony na komputer, tylko coś pośrodku.


----------



## johny.f

ixs said:


> Czy ktos mi moze wylozyc jaki algorytm kryje sie za przyciskiem "skocz do ostatniego przeczytanego postu+1"?
> 
> No w zasadzie tak to powinno dzialac... ale zauwazylem ze jak wracam do jakiegos starszego watku to jakby pomija spora czesc wpisow i przeskakuje do nowszych... polmiesiecznych itd...



Posty starsze niż mniej więcej 10 dni są uznawane za 'przeczytane'


----------



## dkzg

OIDP to jest tydzień.


----------



## Virgileq

Zazwyczaj wstrzymuję się z ocenami zmian, które często wydają się dość rewolucyjne, niby niepotrzebne, a później ciężko wrócić do poprzedniego, ale tutaj jest duże ale...

w wersji mobile reklamy przeszkadzają w odbiorze, trzeba ciągle "walczyć", by jakiejś nie kliknąć, a same przyciski nawigacji o stronach znajdują się bez odstępu od reklam, co samo mówi w jakim kierunku to forum zmierza. Jestem mocno przekonany, że opracowywana wersja na desktop będzie podobnie wnerwiająca i myślę, że forum zaliczy dużego dropa. O innych pomniejszych pierdołach nie będę się wypowiadał, bo to są rzeczy do naprawienia, ale parcie na reklamy i "hajs" to jest strategia, to jest filozofia.


----------



## k%

na smartfonach to forum właśnie umarło, nie da się całkowicie moderować, wszystko trwa znaaacznie dłużej, dłużej się ładuje i jest zupełnie nie przejrzyste...

masakra, skandal, dramat.


----------



## BlazD

Dobra, to po trzech dniach cyklu można już wysnuć pewną prawidłowość: około 11.30 znikają posty i lajki, które na forum pojawiły się od 9 do 11. Następnie wracają one około 13.30. Wszystkie.

Nie wiem w co się nowi admini bawią, ale niech odłożą ten towar. Albo - tak jak pisałem w znikniętym i powróconym poście - napiszą wprost: *Skyscrapercity [9-11 remanent jezdem na poczcie].*


----------



## chauffeur

BlazD said:


> (...)9 do 11. (...) 9-11 (...)


9/11? :hmm:


----------



## BlazD

chauffeur said:


> ^^ 9/11 :hmm:


----------



## Sławek

BlazD said:


> Dobra, to po trzech dniach cyklu można już wysnuć pewną prawidłowość: około 11.30 znikają posty i lajki, które na forum pojawiły się od 9 do 11. Następnie wracają one około 13.30. Wszystkie.
> 
> Nie wiem w co się nowi admini bawią, ale niech odłożą ten towar. Albo - tak jak pisałem w znikniętym i powróconym poście - napiszą wprost: *Skyscrapercity [9-11 remanent jezdem na poczcie].*


Pytanie która godzina jest o 11:30 naszego czasu w Kanadzie w miejscu gdzie jest serwer? 
Może dla nich to jakas godzina wczesnego ranka i wtedy nieświadomi konsekwencji czasowych, robią jakieś prace backupowo-modernizacyjne?


----------



## SoboleuS

^^
Bardzo trafne spostrzeżenie: czas w Toronto to GMT-5, czyli 6 godzin do tyłu w porównaniu z Polską. Krótko mówiąc u nich jest wtedy 5 rano


----------



## BlazD

Sławek;145452451 said:


> Pytanie która godzina jest o 11:30 naszego czasu w Kanadzie w miejscu gdzie jest serwer?
> Może dla nich to jakas godzina wczesnego ranka i wtedy nieświadomi konsekwencji czasowych, robią jakieś prace backupowo-modernizacyjne?


Admini *światowego* forum są nieświadomi, że 5 rano w Toronto to 11 w Europie? Really?

Są świadomi doskonale. I jeśli tak by było, że te błędy to wynik ich świadomego działania, to rzeczywiście w Europie można sobie ssc darować od 9 do 11.

Aha, dodam jeszcze jedną konsekwencję tego znikania postów. Temat, w którym posty znikają, na jakiś czas się blokuje i występują w nim błędy.


----------



## Sławek

BlazD said:


> Admini *światowego* forum są nieświadomi, że 5 rano w Toronto to 11 w Europie? Really?
> 
> Są świadomi doskonale. I jeśli tak by było, że te błędy to wynik ich świadomego działania, to rzeczywiście w Europie można sobie ssc darować od 9 do 11.
> .


Niekoniecznie to musi być działanie ręczne. Serwer może działać w jakimś automatycznym trybie specyficznym dla tej firmy i na czas wykonywania kopii działa w cache (pamięć podręczna).
Mniej więcej to by było tak:
działa, działa, robi się backup, aktualne czynności na forum lądują w cache, nastepnie ów cache jest zapisywany i działa baza danych dalej. 
Moment od cachowania do zpaisu to owe błędy, które zapis pernamentnie usuwa. Gdy jednak stan bazy w chwili zapisu cache różni się,
pojawiaja się kłopoty.


----------



## BlazD

Sorry, ale nie znam przypadku automatycznego backupu wykonywanego codziennie, który powoduje takie skutki uboczne. Nie znam zresztą żadnego backupu z takimi skutkami. Backup sam w sobie nie powoduje żadnych zmian w bazie danych. Z definicji służy do zapisywania jej, a nie zmiany.

Imo to nie jest kwestia backupu, a prac ręcznych, może przy cały czas prowadzonej migracji, ewentualnie prób zmian przy silniku. Stąd błędy pojawiające się *około* 11 i kończące się *około* 13, ale - jak zauważyłem - nie o *dokładnie* tej samej godzinie. Backup automatyczny robiłby to *dokładnie* o tej samej godzinie.


----------



## Puritan

Czy widok forum się skurczył czy tylko mi się zmniejszyła czcionka?


----------



## skejl

Jeżeli na normalnym komputerze, to jedynie tobie. Pewnie coś wcisnąłeś niechcący.


----------



## Stiggy

Mała rada: jeśli w spisie wątków widać, że ktoś ostatnio coś napisał w jakimś wątku, a po wejściu w wątek nowych postów nie widać, to wystarczy kliknąć "Advanced reply" i w podglądzie te "niewidziane posty" już się wyświetlają i można czytać.


----------



## ReefGear

Zgłoście swoje obserwacje odnośnie znikających postów w tym albo w tym wątku.


----------



## Sławek

BlazD said:


> Sorry, ale nie znam przypadku automatycznego backupu wykonywanego codziennie, który powoduje takie skutki uboczne. Nie znam zresztą żadnego backupu z takimi skutkami. Backup sam w sobie nie powoduje żadnych zmian w bazie danych. Z definicji służy do zapisywania jej, a nie zmiany..


Ok, informatykiem nie jestem 
tylko czy stale o tej 5 rano informatycy w Toronto coś by robili? Raz ok, drugi raz - możliwe, ale trzeci o tej samej godzinie? Strasznie dzika godzina pracy.


----------



## Gatsby

Głosowanie na banery też spieprzyli (brak zdjęcia, autora i opisu).


----------



## Spooky.

Znowu zawirowania z postami, tym razem chyba trochę później niż zazwyczaj.


----------



## zajf

Dobra zmiana.


----------



## Sławek

ReefGear said:


> Zgłoście swoje obserwacje odnośnie znikających postów w tym albo w tym wątku.



Tego pierwszego wątku do zgłoszeń - już nie ma, albo zniknał, albo wykasowano go. :lol:


----------



## SoboleuS

Rzeczywiście, starszy z nich został przeniesiony do archiwum. Najwyraźniej uznano że istnienie dwóch niemal identycznych w treści wątków nie ma sensu


----------



## Zegarkowy

Kurde, to jest do d..y nie podobne  Dodaję posta/zdjęcia, jeden jest, następny, i jeszcze następny. Dodaję kolejnego i jego już nie ma. Chcę następnego a poprzedniego nie widać.
No tak to się nie da............


----------



## chauffeur

zajf said:


> Dobra zmiana.


Forum wstaje z kolan.


----------



## Hipolit

chauffeur said:


> Forum wstaje z kolan.


Привет, Ольгино!


----------



## Kpc21

Zegarkowy said:


> Kurde, to jest do d..y nie podobne  Dodaję posta/zdjęcia, jeden jest, następny, i jeszcze następny. Dodaję kolejnego i jego już nie ma. Chcę następnego a poprzedniego nie widać.
> No tak to się nie da............


Dodaj kolejne posty ze zdjęciami bez patrzenia się na to, że poprzednie znikły. One są, tylko się nie wyświetlają. Przy odrobinie szczęścia "zresetujesz" wątek, tak że one wrócą. To wymaga zawsze dodania jakiejś liczby nowych postów w danym wątku.


----------



## m_w_r

SoboleuS said:


> Rzeczywiście, starszy z nich został przeniesiony do archiwum. Najwyraźniej uznano że istnienie dwóch niemal identycznych w treści wątków nie ma sensu


Raczej się motor forum ogólnie sypie, gdyż w międzyczasie wątek wrócił; ciekawe na jak długo?


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Knoci się coraz bardziej. Od kilku dni przeczytane wątki po kliknięciu na UserCP nie znikają. Nie działa "first unread". Teraz próbowałem funkcji multiquote to wyskakuje mi invalid post czyli nie można zacytować postu, do którego chciałbym się odnieść.


----------



## LubiePiwo

O tym samym chciałem napisać :<


----------



## Gatsby

Kpc21 said:


> Dodaj kolejne posty ze zdjęciami bez patrzenia się na to, że* poprzednie znikły. One są, tylko się nie wyświetlają*. Przy odrobinie szczęścia "zresetujesz" wątek, tak że one wrócą. To wymaga zawsze dodania jakiejś liczby nowych postów w danym wątku.


Jak dałeś Post Reply, to było je widać, ale teraz niektóre jakby całkiem odpływały w niebyt...


----------



## lulek89

Może znowu po 13 wrócą? :nuts:

W jednym wątku mam powiadomienia mailowe, dostałem maila że @Filoss napisał post, wchodze do wątku - postu oczywiście niet.


----------



## Beck's

Mi parę PMek wcięło, ciekawe czy je przywroca?:dunno:


----------



## BlazD

Wczoraj było wycinanie od 11 do 13. Dziś pewnie też.

To by było nawet śmieszne, gdyby nie było tak irytujące. A dokładniej to irytujące nie jest samo wycinanie, przywracanie, tylko fakt, że te "przejściowe trudności" miały się w końcu zakończyć, a się nasilają.


----------



## torunczyk

^^Jutro chyba do 11 nie będę nic pisał.


----------



## Spooky.

Wczoraj problemy skończyły się około 14:20.


----------



## BlazD

Spooky_Wiel said:


> Wczoraj problemy skończyły się około 14:20.


Najpierw wcina posty pisane wcześniej. Potem one wracają, ale przez jakiś czas znikają te napisane w trakcie. Dopiero po kilku godzinach sytuacja się normuje.


----------



## Gatsby

Teraz pojawiają się poranne wpisy, ale bez editów...(o, są i edity)


----------



## Pajda

Ja napisałam posta i go nie ma.


----------



## torunczyk

^^Bo teraz wcina nowe, a pojawiają się stare. Jak przywrócą wszystkie, dodadzą nowe. :crazy:


----------



## Michał Ch.

Pajda said:


> Ja napisałam posta i go nie ma.


100 lat (Jaszczomp)? Jest.


----------



## Pajda

W Kozetce i teraz głowię się, czy go wysłałam czy zamknęłam kartę :dunno:










EDIT

Już jest - ten i innych użyszkodników


----------



## asfarasurizcanc

Mateusz Morawiecki nakazał wprowadzenie prac technicznych na skaju w godzinach roboczych, żebyśmy się zajmowali pracą i wzrostem PKB a nie głupotami.


----------



## Czifo

SoboleuS said:


> ^^
> Bardzo trafne spostrzeżenie: czas w Toronto to GMT-5, czyli 6 godzin do tyłu w porównaniu z Polską. Krótko mówiąc u nich jest wtedy 5 rano


A w Petersburgu, to jaka wtedy jest godzina? :troll:


----------



## chauffeur

A mnie się cofnął licznik postów (o dwa-trzy posty), ale odnoszę wrażenie, że żaden mój post nie zniknął (w tym jeden o treści "del").


----------



## herrrabarbar

To patrzajta na to:








Danke und gute Nacht


----------



## MarcinK

Letzter Beitrag
Gestern 10:00 PM
von MarcinK

Tego już za wiele :nuts:


----------



## krystiand

elot360 said:


> Ustawiony hiszpański. Ale nadal u góry forum wita mnie grube Willkommen.


Ale to chyba jedyna oznaka niemieckiego. Nie wyprowadzaj mnie z błędu i nie wskazuj innych miejsc


----------



## kacpi2532

A właśnie miałem brać się za nadrabianie moich wieloletnich zaległości z niemieckiego. Skysrapercity zawsze pomocne <3

Ps. Pod okienkiem na posta są opcje "Antwoeten" und "Advanced"


----------



## Hipolit

Zawsze marzyłem o "von" przed nazwiskiem! :troll:


----------



## chauffeur

A mogłem się zarejestrować pod własnym nazwiskiem, chociaż ten krótki czas nosiłbym przedrostek "von". :troll:


----------



## ips_on

Miał miejsce anszlus forum?


----------



## torunczyk

Was ist DAS!?!



chauffeur said:


> A mogłem się zarejestrować pod własnym nazwiskiem, chociaż ten krótki czas nosiłbym przedrostek "von". :troll:


"Von" ist unserer -ski. Es gibt nichts zu beneiden.

torunczyk Benachrichtigungen das Post. :crazy:


----------



## Elaks

> Willkommen, Elaks


Czy ja o czymś nie wiem?


----------



## SoboleuS

LÖL, u mnie też: Angemeldet als SoboleuS, Ja! :laugh: 

Ale wygląda na to że to problem globalny, użytkownicy z innych krajów zgłaszają ten sam problem


----------



## chauffeur

torunczyk said:


> Was ist DAS!?!


Właśnie, gdzie wunderbaumy?


----------



## SebaD86

ips_on said:


> Miał miejsce anszlus forum?


Tak... jak w '39


----------



## Kpc21

Ktoś chce nas zgermanizować 

A tak na serio, to ktoś z userów rzucił propozycję, żeby uruchomić na forum też inne języki interfejsu, niż angielski i hiszpański - nawet polski, zdaje się, był tam wymieniony.

Kurczę, nawet tutaj ten niemiecki... no to Antworten.

W wiadomym wątku muszą dziać się ciekawe rzeczy


----------



## Konstruktor

SoboleuS said:


> LÖL, u mnie też: Angemeldet als SoboleuS, Ja! :laugh:
> 
> Ale wygląda na to że to problem globalny, użytkownicy z innych krajów zgłaszają ten sam problem


Czy u nich jest język polski?


----------



## Bastian.

Kto za tym stoi?. Ujawniły się niemieckie trolle wzorujące się na słynnych kolegach z Rosji?.


----------



## Pajda

Mogliby zmienić na śląski, tak jak na buniu się da.


----------



## Elaks

Wolę po Niemiecku niż w cyrylicy


----------



## herrrabarbar

Nie bój, nie bój, zmienią kiedy będzie trzeba :troll:
Ale tak, w innych częściach świata też to zgłaszają.


RedRonnie said:


> Today will be remebered ad "The Day the Forum Cried"





mopc said:


> A day which will live in infamy, oh wait that would be with the forum in Japanese!
> 
> So it's D-Day = DeutschDay!
> 
> Ja baby!


----------



## SebaD86

Nie rzucim ziemi skąd nasz ród...

EDIT: Działa! Alianci wyparli Niemców jak w '45


----------



## SoboleuS

Konstruktor said:


> Czy u nich jest język polski?


Wszyscy bez wyjątku zostali zgermanizowani, włącznie z adminami :laugh:

Ale spokojnie, już nad tym pracują 



vsadmin said:


> yep. I can see this happening right now. working with our tech. please don't panick... like I did..... ( ͡ಥ‿ ಥ)━☆ﾟ.*･｡ﾟ
> 
> Lee


O i już


----------



## dkzg

A było tak pięknie


----------



## Bastian.

Kolaborant


----------



## Via Appia

Mnie to pasuje, bo ja - cum glik - znam i ferszteję dojcze.


----------



## HarryMiller

U mnie z kolei tego nie ma, dalej są tylko angielski i hiszpański.


----------



## Bastian.

Bo już naprawili i jest jak trzeba, po brytyjsku.


----------



## Stiggy

demoos said:


> Da sie zmusic szukajke do dzialania? Bo wpisuje fraze, uztkownika i pusto w wynikach


U mnie już od jakiegoś czasu działa. W każdym razie jakieś tam wyniki pokazuje, ale czy wszystkie, to nie wiem...


----------



## demoos

A wynik nie powinien byc pusty z tym czego szukam


----------



## skejl

Wertykalne Szkopy.


----------



## Konstruktor

dkzg said:


> A było tak pięknie


Ukryta opcja niemiecka wyszła na jaw hno:


----------



## Bastian.

Coś się tematy nie ładują, białe okno i nic więcej. Trzeba kombinować.


----------



## este

Wrzuciłem posta do watku.
Po kilku minutach przy próbie wejścia do tego samego wątku dostałem komunikat że watek został skasowany
Po kilku próbach udało się wejśc do tego watku - ale ostatniego posta nie było.
Wrzuciłem raz jeszcze
Jest OK - widzę go, ale poprzedniego nie ma...


----------



## Kemo

A ja z innej beczki.
Wprawdzie nie jest to "problem techniczny" ale zaczyna mi działać na nerwy.
Dlaczego od około miesiąca zamiast "normalnych" nierzucających się w oczy reklam ciągle widzę te same dwie gęby z napisem "love has no labels"?


----------



## pmaciej7

este said:


> Wrzuciłem posta do watku.
> Po kilku minutach przy próbie wejścia do tego samego wątku dostałem komunikat że watek został skasowany
> Po kilku próbach udało się wejśc do tego watku - ale ostatniego posta nie było.
> Wrzuciłem raz jeszcze
> Jest OK - widzę go, ale poprzedniego nie ma...


^^ To samo w wątku o Pjongczangu. Chciałem odpowiedzieć na posta, kliknąłem quote, a wtedy:



> vBulletin Message
> Sorry! This forum is not accepting new posts.


------------



Kemo said:


> A ja z innej beczki.
> Wprawdzie nie jest to "problem techniczny" ale zaczyna mi działać na nerwy.
> Dlaczego od około miesiąca zamiast "normalnych" nierzucających się w oczy reklam ciągle widzę te same dwie gęby z napisem "love has no labels"?


A takie fajne były reklamy promocji w Lidlu 

Czasami mam normalne reklamy, właśnie mi wyskoczyła jakaś Pomoc drogowa autoholowanie Janik (chyba dlatego, że oglądałem http://allegro.pl/nowe-lego-duplo-pomoc-drogowa-10814-i7179018213.html), a wcześniej wyprzedaż w 5-10-15.


----------



## tramwaj

Wchodzę do wątku, scrolluję do dołu, piszę posta - co zajmuje mi dwie minuty, wysyłam.
I widzę że pojawiło się kilkanaście nowych postów, sprzed nawet godziny, których nie było te dwie minuty wcześniej.
Wkurzające to.


----------



## Luki_SL

dkzg said:


> Ale też tak macie, czy tylko ja?


Czekałem, czekałem i jakoś von przy swoim nicku nie zobaczyłem Nie było mi dane :lol::lol:


----------



## Bastian.

Jak tak dalej będzie to trzeba będzie pomyśleć o niepodległości FPW.


----------



## Kpc21

Zastanawiam się nad jednym. Czy byłoby to zgodne z prawem, gdyby chcąc taką niepodległość uskutecznić (nawet za aprobatą polskich adminów FPW, albo gdyby to był ktoś z nich) ktoś ściągnął wszystkie posty z polskiej sekcji i umieścił je na niezależnym forum?

Technicznie jest to nieco skomplikowane, ale absolutnie nie jest niewykonalne, nawet bez żadnego dostępu do bazy danych.


----------



## skejl

Według mnie nie.

_All material on this site, including, but not limited to images, illustrations and multimedia materials, is protected by copyrights which are owned and controlled by SKYSCRAPERCITY.COM or by other parties that have licensed their material to SKYSCRAPERCITY.COM. Material from this Web Site or from any other web site owned, operated, licensed or controlled by VerticalScope Inc. may not be copied, reproduced, republished, uploaded, posted, transmitted, or distributed in any way. Modification of the materials or use of the materials for any other purpose is a violation of the copyrights and other proprietary rights held by the respective providers thereof. The use of any such material on any other web site, ftp server or network environment is prohibited. _ (http://www.verticalscope.com/aboutus/tos.php?site=skyscrapercity.com)

Ale ja nie jestem prawnikiem…


----------



## Din Sevenn

Ta niemożliwość odczytania kolejnych stron pewnych wątków po umieszczeniu nowych wpisów robi się już denerwująca. Ile to będzie trwało?


----------



## SkyscraperBrother

Czy ktoś jeszcze ma problem tego rodzaju, że musi odświeżać stronę po 2-4 razy, żeby wczytało stronę? Bo u mnie często kończy się wczytywanie i wyświetla się pusta strona, w momencie, gdy adres jest dobry...


----------



## Sławek

pmaciej7 said:


> Do niczego, nie ma 100LP.


ale jest "Ostatnio zarejestrował się arafat111" :lol:


----------



## bartek76

MortisPL said:


> Najgorsze w tym wszystkim, że z wątku międzynarodowego wynika, że władze forum nie mają pojęcia co jest problemem.



Trzeba tam masowo zgłaszać co się sypie i dawać jasno do zrozumienia że jeśli się szybko nie poprawi to dojdzie do powolnej śmierci forum.

Powoli się przychylam do niepodległości


----------



## Kpc21

Pajda said:


> Spamboty to codziennośc na fora.pl,mam tam swoje forum i nic z tym się nie da zrobić.


Łódzkie Forum Komunikacyjne niedawno wyniosło się z fora.pl na niezależny serwer.


----------



## HarryMiller

Kpc21 said:


> A co powiecie na to: http://www.skyscrapercity.fora.pl ?
> 
> Wygląda na to, że ktoś przy jakiejś awarii forum założył kiedyś forum zastępcze.
> 
> Co prawda wygląda na to, że czasem atakują je spam boty, ale... może się tam przenosić w chwilach, w których z forum nie daje się korzystać?


Nie widziałem tego. Wygląda jak produkt skyscraperopodobny :lol:


----------



## LubiePiwo

Sławek;145732769 said:


> To nie ich wina, ktoś na międzynarodowym napisał że jakiś super kanadyjski sklep miał dziś coś a'la "czarny piątek" i ten sklep ma serwerownię w tym samym miejscu co nasze forum. Serwery były więc tak obciążone, że nie wyrabiały.


To co oni mają jakiś shared hosting czy co? :lol:


----------



## BlazD

Pajda said:


> Spamboty to codziennośc na fora.pl,mam tam swoje forum i nic z tym się nie da zrobić.


Z fora.pl można przenieść bazę na swój serwer. Oni straszą, że to nielegalne i w ogóle, ale nie mają racji.


----------



## demoos

Mam dedyka na ovh, ale nie wiem czy uciagnalby cala polska czesc


----------



## EGOista

Sławek;145732769 said:


> To nie ich wina, ktoś na międzynarodowym napisał że jakiś super kanadyjski sklep miał dziś coś a'la "czarny piątek" i ten sklep ma serwerownię w tym samym miejscu co nasze forum. Serwery były więc tak obciążone, że nie wyrabiały.


Po pierwsze to było tylko przypuszczenie że może być ten sam hosting. Po drugie "NHL trade deadline" to nie czarny piątek


----------



## el nino

demoos said:


> Mam dedyka na ovh, ale nie wiem czy uciagnalby cala polska czesc


Nie znając statystyk, można wróżyć tylko z fusów.


----------



## demoos

Przy takiej liczbie aktywnych uzytkownikow i postach przez nich pisanych, to wydaje mi sie, ze i5, 16GB ram i pojedynczy dysk 2TB jednak nie da rady. Oczywiscie moge sie mylic


----------



## mateusz.el

A teraz co się dzieje, znowu wyprzedaż w sklepie w Kanadzie?!


----------



## LubiePiwo

Niech ci Kanadyjczycy przystopują z tymi zakupami, ile można? Do tego jeszcze o 5 rano, bo u nich jest ta godzina... Wariaci!


----------



## Zegarkowy

mateusz.el said:


> A teraz co się dzieje, znowu wyprzedaż w sklepie w Kanadzie?!


Powtórka z wczorajszej rozrywki 


> Error: Server Error
> 
> The server encountered a temporary error and could not complete your request.
> Please try again in 30 seconds.


----------



## Kpc21

BlazD said:


> Z fora.pl można przenieść bazę na swój serwer. Oni straszą, że to nielegalne i w ogóle, ale nie mają racji.


Tylko bazy ci nie udostępnią - musisz napisać skrypt, który ci po prostu sparsuje wszystkie strony forum i wygeneruje z tego strukturę bazy danych np. phpBB3 lub jakiegoś innego oprogramowania do forów. Przynajmniej jeśli chodzi o treści postów i nazwy użytkowników z adresami mailowymi (żeby mogli sobie poustawiać hasła).


----------



## johny.f

No, w końcu mogę się zabrać do pracy.


----------



## vutik

victorek said:


> Irytujące. Mozilla FF. Wcześniej miewałem tak, że jak bug był na FF to na Operze działało.


Na FF cały czas nie działa, ładuje się strona wątku, pojawia się na 2 sekundy i znika, zostaje biała strona. Na Chrome działa normalnie.
Coś niedobrego dzieje się ostatnio z FF. Na Google Maps od jakiegoś czasu co chwilę mam komunikat "Wystąpił błąd, załaduj stronę ponownie". Zwykle na jakiś czas pomaga restart przeglądarki.

EDIT: ten post wysłałem z Chrome, też się nie chciał załadować; wyskakiwał komunikat, że SSC nie może przetworzyć żądania (error 502). Chwyciło za trzecim razem.


----------



## BlazD

Kpc21 said:


> Tylko bazy ci nie udostępnią - musisz napisać skrypt, który ci po prostu sparsuje wszystkie strony forum i wygeneruje z tego strukturę bazy danych np. phpBB3 lub jakiegoś innego oprogramowania do forów. Przynajmniej jeśli chodzi o treści postów i nazwy użytkowników z adresami mailowymi (żeby mogli sobie poustawiać hasła).


Ale do zrobienia to jest. Przenosiłem forum z fora.pl.


----------



## Sławek

EGOista said:


> Po drugie "NHL trade deadline" to nie czarny piątek


Tak to zrozumiałem, jak nie właściwie, to napisz proszę, jak jest poprawnie.


----------



## MortisPL

vutik said:


> Na FF cały czas nie działa, ładuje się strona wątku, pojawia się na 2 sekundy i znika, zostaje biała strona. Na Chrome działa normalnie.
> Coś niedobrego dzieje się ostatnio z FF. Na Google Maps od jakiegoś czasu co chwilę mam komunikat "Wystąpił błąd, załaduj stronę ponownie". Zwykle na jakiś czas pomaga restart przeglądarki.
> 
> EDIT: ten post wysłałem z Chrome, też się nie chciał załadować; wyskakiwał komunikat, że SSC nie może przetworzyć żądania (error 502). Chwyciło za trzecim razem.


To, że z każdą kolejną aktualizacją FF działa coraz mniej rzeczy to insza inszość, tutaj jednak są to ewidentnie problemy z forum a nie przeglądarką.


----------



## EGOista

Sławek;145747989 said:


> Tak to zrozumiałem, jak nie właściwie, to napisz proszę, jak jest poprawnie.





Somnifor said:


> Are we on the same server as HFBoards? They have been crashing all day long because today is the NHL trade deadline. I get the same message here as I do there.



Wolne tłumaczenie- Jesteśmy na tym samym serwerze co HFBoards (forum o hokeju- mój dop.). Oni się wywalają dziś cały dzień bo w NHL (amerykańska liga hokeja- mój dop.) jest dziś koniec okienka transferowego. Dostaje tam takie same komunikaty jak tu (pewnie też jest error 502-moj dop).


----------



## BlazD

Czyli trafiliśmy z deszczu pod kij.

Jak to Jan twierdził? Że sprzedał forum profesjonalnej firmie zajmującej się specjalistyczną i kompleksową obsługą komputerowo-informatyczną?

Przypominam sobie, gdy wiele lat temu zamówiłem maszynopis pewnego tekstu. Maszynopis przyszedł. Tekst w porządku, bez błędów. Tylko że co jakiś czas, w niektórych miejscach czcionka była rozstrzelona. Dzwonię do firmy i mówię o tym. Słyszę wyjaśnienie: "Wie pan, nasza firma ma siedzibę tuż obok linii kolejowej. Gdy pociągi przejeżdżają dość szybko to wszystko się u nas trzęsie, maszyna też". Z uprzejmości zapytałem czy te wyjątkowo duże rozstrzelenia czcionek to efekt przejechania wyjątkowo ciężkiego składu towarowego. Usłyszałem odpowiedź, że tak.


----------



## Curz

Forum znowu coś fisiuje.


----------



## skejl

Kpc21 said:


> Tylko bazy ci nie udostępnią - musisz napisać skrypt, który ci po prostu sparsuje wszystkie strony forum i wygeneruje z tego strukturę bazy danych np. phpBB3 lub jakiegoś innego oprogramowania do forów. Przynajmniej jeśli chodzi o treści postów i nazwy użytkowników z adresami mailowymi (żeby mogli sobie poustawiać hasła).





BlazD said:


> Ale do zrobienia to jest. Przenosiłem forum z fora.pl.


Adresy e-mail użytkowników są ukryte, także kont użytkowników nie przeniesiesz.


----------



## BlazD

Gdy przenosiłem to przeniosłem razem z kontami. Konta po przeniesieniu trzeba było jeszcze raz aktywować na oryginalnym mailu. Trochę roboty z tym było, ale się dało.


----------



## Bastian.

Kurna Jan jaki był taki był ale jak się posypało to naprawiali jak najszybciej a awarie były rzadkością. A był tylko on i DaiTengu. A obecni właściciele niby profesjonalna firma, kilku adminów a problemów coraz więcej. Jeżeli im serwery nie wytrzymują to może czas w sprzęt zainwestować.


Trzeba kiedyś na poważnie pomyśleć o niepodległości FPW. Stworzyć nowe forum, przenieść co bardziej wartościowe treści (mapki, opisy, to co w pierwszych postach itd) i zacząć "karierę" od nowa.


----------



## Zegarkowy

^^ ... i dział foto, koniecznie.


----------



## demoos

Bastian. said:


> Kurna Jan jaki był taki był ale jak się posypało to naprawiali jak najszybciej a awarie były rzadkością. A był tylko on i DaiTengu. A obecni właściciele niby profesjonalna firma, kilku adminów a problemów coraz więcej. Jeżeli im serwery nie wytrzymują to może czas w sprzęt zainwestować.
> 
> 
> Trzeba kiedyś na poważnie pomyśleć o niepodległości FPW. Stworzyć nowe forum, przenieść co bardziej wartościowe treści (mapki, opisy, to co w pierwszych postach itd) i zacząć "karierę" od nowa.


Moglbys napisac konfiguracje sprzetowa, na jakiej sadzisz, ze obecne SSC bedzie dzialac?


----------



## Bastian.

Nie całe SSC a tylko FPW. A ono mogło by wrócić do BlackSun, skoro całe SSC u nich działało to mniejsze FPW tym bardziej by poszło.

Co do sprzętu obecnego właściciela, rozumiem że nie wywalą kasy na sprzęt który spowoduje że kilka raz na rok wytrzyma oblężenie, ale widać że obecny sobie kiepsko radzi skoro nie mogą się od kilkunastu dni uporać z awariami, i wypadało by go odciążyć trochę poprzez zakup "dodatkowej mocy".


----------



## Kpc21

skejl said:


> Adresy e-mail użytkowników są ukryte, także kont użytkowników nie przeniesiesz.


To można im PM-ki rozesłać z linkami do odzyskiwania hasła na nowym forum.


----------



## Sławek

Bastian. said:


> Nie całe SSC a tylko FPW. A ono mogło by wrócić do BlackSun, skoro całe SSC u nich działało to mniejsze FPW tym bardziej by poszło..


1. Nikt z obecnej firmy nie pójdzie na to by przekazać bazę danych o gigantycznym rozmiarze (stawiam że samo FPW to kilkadziesiąt GB). 
Zreszta nie ma podziału bazy na fora lokalne, jest całość SSC
Polecam pobrać sobie skrypt tego forum (są lub były dema) i odpalić na swojej stronie. Wiem jak ta baza w mysql wygląda bardzo trudno byłoby wydzielić tylko polską część.

2. Sam pomysł z przenosinami jest zły. Ile osób przejdzie? 1/1000? SSC to marka sama w sobie, separacja nie da niczego. Sam w 2002 roku założyłem forum zlosnik pl jako alternatywne forum. Działało całkiem długo i nie działa  ok kilku zapaleńców z dawnej ekipy złożyło kolejną wersję tego co było i coś tam jest, ale to już zupełnie nie to co dawniej. W każdym razie nawet na owego Zlosnika przeszło niewiele osób. Tu będzie podobnie.

3. Co do serwera to tak naprawdę ważny jest jaki szybki jest serwer mysql i nie może być w tym samym miejscu co serwer www. Liczy się procesro, pamięć, szybki dysk. Łącze nie musi już być szałowe. Nam do obsługi kilkunastotysięcznego forum wystarczyło 1Mb łącze  w i tak całę nasze FPW ma bazę na oko ze 100x większą niż my mieliśmy (w u nas to było 1-2GB pod koniec działalności).

4. Polecam wczytać sie regulamin utrzymania forum i domeny przez obecnego właściciela. Szczególnie polecam sam koniec, gdzie piszą o możliwości odłączenia forum w dowolnym momencie i bez uprzedzenia na zasadzie "bo tak". Nie wiem czy u Jana też takie coś było, ale ten tekst mnie zaszokował.


----------



## Exelcior

Forum ma fixum dyrdum bo osobiście nie widzę postów, np tu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=316746&page=437


----------



## Kpc21

Trochę roboty to wymaga, ale nie jest niewykonalne "zrzucenie" forum na zasadzie puszczenia bota, który przeleci wszystkie posty nawet w samej polskiej sekcji forum i wygeneruje z tego pliki bazy danych jakiegoś skryptu do forów. W taki sposób ludzie z fora.pl fora przenoszą.

Super gigantyczne to nie będzie, przecież FPW to jest ułamek całego SSC. Spory ułamek, ale ułamek.

Gdyby cała zawartość forum została przeniesiona i wszystkim userom zostałyby na PM rozesłane linki do nowego forum, żeby mogli sobie tam pozakładać hasła, to forum funkcjonowałoby w zasadzie tak jak dotychczas pod nowym adresem.

Marką samą w sobie jest tak samo SSC, jak i FPW.

Tylko nie wiem, jak to wygląda od strony prawnej. No bo z jednej strony właścicielami treści poszczególnych postów są tak naprawdę ich autorzy. Ale z drugiej... jednak właściciel forum obecnie może czerpać zyski finansowe między innymi dzięki FPW, a jak FPW mu "zabierzemy" bez jego zgody, to tych zysków zostanie pozbawiony. Naprawdę nie mam pojęcia, jak to pod względem prawnym wygląda.

I kolejna kwestia. To forum trzeba będzie gdzieś hostować. A to mimo wszystko spore forum - zużywa sporo zasobów - za hosting będzie trzeba sporo zapłacić. I wątpliwe, by szczególnie w początkowym okresie forum było się w stanie samo sfinansować.



Sławek;145762619 said:


> 4. Polecam wczytać sie regulamin utrzymania forum i domeny przez obecnego właściciela. Szczególnie polecam sam koniec, gdzie piszą o możliwości odłączenia forum w dowolnym momencie i bez uprzedzenia na zasadzie "bo tak". Nie wiem czy u Jana też takie coś było, ale ten tekst mnie zaszokował.


Ale to jest dosyć oczywiste. Raczej żaden dostępny bezpłatnie serwis internetowy nie daje gwarancji, że jego usługi będą już zawsze dostępne. Już z niejednym upadkiem i końcem działalności forum się spotkałem. Z ImageShacka kiedyś poznikały zdjęcia, Wrzuta cała zniknęła razem ze wszystkimi dostępnymi tam materiałami.

BTW jeśli masz na myśli ten zapis:



> We may cancel or terminate your right to use the Web Site or any part of the Web Site at any time without notice. In the event of cancellation or termination, you are no longer authorized to access the part of the Web Site affected by such cancellation or termination. The restrictions imposed on you with respect to material downloaded from the Web Site, and the disclaimers and limitations of liabilities set forth in these Terms and Conditions of Service, shall survive.


to chyba źle go zrozumiałeś. Tam jest "*your* right to use". Chodzi o to, że forum zastrzega sobie prawo do tego, żeby dać ci bana. Albo np. czukczy. I nikt nie musi się z tego tłumaczyć.

Tymczasem forum znowu niedomaga.


----------



## bartek76

Sławek;145762619 said:


> 4. Polecam wczytać sie regulamin utrzymania forum i domeny przez obecnego właściciela. Szczególnie polecam sam koniec, gdzie piszą o możliwości odłączenia forum w dowolnym momencie i bez uprzedzenia na zasadzie "bo tak". Nie wiem czy u Jana też takie coś było, ale ten tekst mnie zaszokował.



Tylko jaki miałby tego być sens, istotą forum jest jego istnienie i aktywność użytkowników, która po osiągnięciu jakiejś wielkości progowej ma chyba mierzalną wartość, czy to reklamową czy dla google itp
VerticalScope chyba nie zakupił/przejął forum od Jana wyłącznie dla idei?
Tyle żeby na czymś zarabiać to coś musi wpierw działać, a tu na razie z tym krucho, przy czym ciągle mam nadzieję że to opanują i że problemy wzięły się ze skali trudności czy zbyt małych środków przeznaczonych na ssc, tym bardziej że po tylu latach forum to pewnie jeden wielki zbiór patchy autorstwa Dai Tengu i Jana, w którym pewnie nikt się do końca nie orientuje

Natomiast myślę że warto wziąć pod uwagę, że rozwiązanie problemów może się nie udać i że któregoś pięknego dnia SSC po prostu nie będzie, i chyba warto pomyśleć nad jakimś planem b, czymś w rodzaju jakiejś awaryjnej "skrzynki kontaktowej" której można użyć w ramach W i się móc ponownie skrzyknąć na jakimś innym forum.


----------



## HarryMiller

Mnie się wydaje, że pożyczyli Michała od tagów z innej strony i dlatego muli :nuts:


----------



## Sławek

bartek76 said:


> Natomiast myślę że warto wziąć pod uwagę, że rozwiązanie problemów może się nie udać i że któregoś pięknego dnia SSC po prostu nie będzie, i chyba warto pomyśleć nad jakimś planem b, czymś w rodzaju jakiejś awaryjnej "skrzynki kontaktowej" której można użyć w ramach W i się móc ponownie skrzyknąć na jakimś innym forum.



Dlatego w wątku "gdzie jest Bastian" na HP proponowałem spotkania lokalne celem nawiązania kontaktów. Nick online nic nie mówi, lub bardzo niewiele i tak jak w przypadku Bastiana praktycznie niemożliwe byłoby namierzenie kontaktu, to już FB jest o niebo lepszym pomysłem, gdzie jesteśmy z imienia i nazwiska, widać u większości listę znajomych i dosyć łatwo jest zrobić "sieć" kontaktów. 
Są też listy z wycieczek forumowych, ale to wszystko to jest ułamek całości.

Dla mnie SSC to jedna wielka baza danych (którą mogę współtworzyć) o wielu tematach i przyznam sobie, że nie wyobrażam sobie by kiedyś zniknęło. Gdyby nie SSC 12 lat temu, to by mnie ani w SISKOMie nie było, ani nie zajmowałbym się zawodowo i społecznie infrastrukturą drogową.


----------



## marku

Zegarkowy said:


> ^^ ... i dział foto, koniecznie.


A ja w naiwności cicho liczyłem, że może nowy właściciel doda miejsce na zamieszczanie zdjęć- sporym minusem są znikające z czasem fotki w postach. I tylko po komentarzach można się domyślać co było. A tu zmiany zaczęły się od odchudzenia forum- poprzez zniechęcenie awariami userów. 
(Jak w kazdym nałogu, przymusowe ograniczenie powoduje irytację-i tak jest ze mną jak "forum niedziała")


----------



## Kpc21

BTW czy problem znikających (i nie pojawiających się od razu po wysłaniu) postów nadal u was występuje? Bo z tego co widzę, to tak jakby się teraz, po pojawieniu się tych nowych problemów (ERROR 502 i białe strony), uspokoił.


----------



## Sławek

Kpc21 said:


> BTW czy problem znikających (i nie pojawiających się od razu po wysłaniu) postów nadal u was występuje? Bo z tego co widzę, to tak jakby się teraz, po pojawieniu się tych nowych problemów (ERROR 502 i białe strony), uspokoił.


Nadal. Napisałem posta w infr. drogowej nt. S2, jest w spisie ostatnich postów, jak wejdę w watek go nie ma i nie było od razu po publikacji.


----------



## demoos

Przeniesli sie na nowy sprzet i lokalizacje, czy wiedzieli ile zasobow potrzebowal w starym miejscu? Niekoniecznie.

Skoro maja pod soba forum od NHL, gdzie moze byc wiecej userow niz na SSC, to raczej wiedza co robia.

Aczkolwiek za dlugo trwaja te same problemy


----------



## Sasza

Kpc21 said:


> BTW czy problem znikających (i nie pojawiających się od razu po wysłaniu) postów nadal u was występuje? Bo z tego co widzę, to tak jakby się teraz, po pojawieniu się tych nowych problemów (ERROR 502 i białe strony), uspokoił.


W niektórych wątkach potrafią się raptem pojawić całe strony niewidocznych wszędzie postów, chociaż teraz mam wrażenie, że nie wszyscy wszędzie mają ten sam problem. :nuts:


----------



## BlazD

Sławek;145767611 said:


> Dlatego w wątku "gdzie jest Bastian" na HP proponowałem spotkania lokalne celem nawiązania kontaktów. Nick online nic nie mówi, lub bardzo niewiele i tak jak w przypadku Bastiana praktycznie niemożliwe byłoby namierzenie kontaktu, to już FB jest o niebo lepszym pomysłem, gdzie jesteśmy z imienia i nazwiska, widać u większości listę znajomych i dosyć łatwo jest zrobić "sieć" kontaktów.


Sorry, ale są ludzie, którzy nie mają konta na fb i nie zamierzają mieć, bo nie chcą się w to bagno wciągać.


----------



## skejl

Kpc21 said:


> Tylko nie wiem, jak to wygląda od strony prawnej. No bo z jednej strony właścicielami treści poszczególnych postów są tak naprawdę ich autorzy. Ale z drugiej... jednak właściciel forum obecnie może czerpać zyski finansowe między innymi dzięki FPW, a jak FPW mu "zabierzemy" bez jego zgody, to tych zysków zostanie pozbawiony. Naprawdę nie mam pojęcia, jak to pod względem prawnym wygląda.


Jeśli właścicielami treści są ich autorzy, to wydaje mi się, że wszyscy oni musieliby wyrazić zgodę na przenosiny swoich postów. Taki urok niewolnych licencji.


----------



## Sławek

BlazD said:


> Sorry, ale są ludzie, którzy nie mają konta na fb i nie zamierzają mieć, bo nie chcą się w to bagno wciągać.


To był przykład. Są też np Goldenline, Linkedin.

btw sam przez kilka lat od FB uciekałem, ale zależy jak się je traktuje. Dla mnie to sieć kontaktów. Przez znajomych znajomych odnalazłem kontakty do ludzi, z którymi dawno kontkatu nie miałem, np osoby z liceum, dawnych prac, klubu moto, itd. 
Poza tym to też świetne miejsce do umawiania się na imprezy, wernisaże, koncerty, konferencje i inne wydarzenia, o jakich samemu się nie słyszy.

Są też ludzie którzy zrobią kupę i dadzą to na FB i pewnie o takich osobach piszesz, bo fakt to bagno.


----------



## BlazD

Sławek;145779999 said:


> To był przykład. Są też np Goldenline, Linkedin.


Czyli ten sam schemat ogłupiania.



Sławek;145779999 said:


> Są też ludzie którzy zrobią kupę i dadzą to na FB i pewnie o takich osobach piszesz, bo fakt to bagno.


Nie, piszę o całości fb jako zjawisku. Nie tylko skretynienia, infantylności i podawania tak szczegółowych danych o sobie, że Zuckenberg aż zaciera ręce, gdy te dane sprzedaje, ale także (a może przede wszystkim) jako kreatorze bańki informacyjnej i narzędziu ataków na demokrację, z powodu którego na świecie mamy obecnie to, co mamy.


----------



## Kpc21

Moje pierwsze spotkanie z wersją mobilną. Loading... i nic się nie dzieje. Klikam Exit enhanced mobile view - i przechodzi mi do wersji mobilnej "nie enhanced", która naprawdę fajnie działa.


----------



## Sławek

BlazD said:


> Czyli ten sam schemat ogłupiania.
> 
> Nie, piszę o całości fb jako zjawisku. Nie tylko skretynienia, infantylności i podawania tak szczegółowych danych o sobie, że Zuckenberg aż zaciera ręce, gdy te dane sprzedaje, ale także (a może przede wszystkim) jako kreatorze bańki informacyjnej i narzędziu ataków na demokrację, z powodu którego na świecie mamy obecnie to, co mamy.


:nuts: czy Ty przypadkiem w jakiejś politycznej ankiecie forumowej nie wpisywałeś się z poparciem dla PO? Bo to co tu czytam to jakbym żywcem czytał poglądy Korwina Mikke, spisek, spisek, wielki spisek.
Wkażdym razie Twoje poglądy i to czy na FB jesteś czy nie, to Twoje prywatna sprawa, nikt nikogo nie zmusza. Tyle, że musisz wiedzieć, że dziś media społecznościowe mają znaczący wpływ na to co się dzieje. Odcinając się, sam zostajesz w tyle, gdy świat idzie naprzód. Z 10-15 lat temu zresztą, tak samo jak Ty dziś, ludzie wypowiadali się ogólnie o Internecie w Polsce i bardzo ostrożnie, niechętnie i podejrzliwie go traktowali. Jeszcze dawniej pudełkiem diabła był telewizor. 
A wracając do czasów dzisiejszych, to ja też jestem dinozaur, bo nie używam twittera, instagrama...:lol:


----------



## BlazD

Sławek;145782729 said:


> :nuts: czy Ty przypadkiem w jakiejś politycznej ankiecie forumowej nie wpisywałeś się z poparciem dla PO? Bo to co tu czytam to jakbym żywcem czytał poglądy Korwina Mikke, spisek, spisek, wielki spisek.


Po prostu w przeciwieństwie do ciebie śledzę medialne wiadomości dotyczące świata i dlatego nie odbieram tego świata tak naiwnie jak ty.

Poczytaj sobie trochę o np. wpływie rosyjskich trolli działających na fb i tt na wybory w Stanach, w Europie, na Brexit. Poczytaj o big data, o bańkach informacyjnych. Poczytaj o tym jak Zuckenberg sprzedaje twój ekshibicjonizm na fb. Poczytaj, bo mam wrażenie, że o tym w ogóle nie wiesz. To nie są spiskowe teorie, ale wiedza. Ogólnodostępna.



Sławek;145782729 said:


> Tyle, że musisz wiedzieć, że dziś media społecznościowe mają znaczący wpływ na to co się dzieje. Odcinając się, sam zostajesz w tyle, gdy świat idzie naprzód.


Sorry, ale to ktoś siedząc w bańce fb odcina się od świata, który idzie naprzód. Do twojej wiadomości - najprawdopodobniej jesteśmy świadkami odchodzenia od fb. I co teraz zrobisz?



Sławek;145782729 said:


> Z 10-15 lat temu zresztą, tak samo jak Ty dziś, ludzie wypowiadali się ogólnie o Internecie w Polsce i bardzo ostrożnie, niechętnie i podejrzliwie go traktowali.


Akurat jestem jednym z tych, którzy byli świadkami pierwszego połączenia internetowego w Polsce.

Miej po prostu świadomość, że Internet - jak każde osiągnięcie cywilizacyjne - daje nam nie tylko cywilizacyjnego kopa, ale i stwarza pewne zagrożenie.


----------



## bartek76

BlazD said:


> Czyli ten sam schemat ogłupiania.


LinkedIn to całkiem sensowny portal zwłaszcza do nawiązywania i podtrzymywania kontaktów zawodowych, już dwukrotnie przez niego znalazłem pracę


----------



## BlazD

bartek76 said:


> LinkedIn to całkiem sensowny portal zwłaszcza do nawiązywania i podtrzymywania kontaktów zawodowych, już dwukrotnie przez niego znalazłem pracę


Co nie zmienia faktu, że ekshibicjonizm i sprzedawanie danych osobowych odchodzi tam w takim samym stopniu jak na fb.


----------



## bartek76

Co do danych osobowych to racja, ale coś za coś, zresztą dziś nie sposób mówić o anonimowości, kiedy staraliśmy się o kredyt hipoteczny żona nie mogła uwierzyć jak szczegółowymi danymi odnośnie jej wydatków dysponują firmy typu Experian


----------



## BlazD

bartek76 said:


> Co do danych osobowych to racja, ale coś za coś, zresztą dziś nie sposób mówić o anonimowości, kiedy staraliśmy się o kredyt hipoteczny żona nie mogła uwierzyć jak szczegółowymi danymi odnośnie jej wydatków dysponują firmy typu Experian


Wiesz... Co innego, gdy sam te dane osobowe dajesz, bo wiesz, że one są wymagane w zamian za coś (kredyt hipoteczny, bankowy). A co innego gdy właściciel portalu teoretycznie towarzyskiego zarabia na sprzedawaniu prywatnych informacji zewnętrznym firmom, wcale o tym nie mówiąc i przyznając się do tego dopiero po wypłynięciu o tym wiadomości. I najśmieszniejsze jest to, że ci ludzie dają Zuckenbergowi do ręki całe dossier o sobie w sytuacji powszechnego w Polsce amoku dotyczącego ochrony danych osobowych.

W szkole mojej córki dochodziło do sytuacji, gdy madki kazały wymazać ze zdjęcia grupowego swoje dziecko, bo one sobie nie życzą. Te same madki na fb zamieszczają zdjęcia ze swojej sypialni.

Nie tak dawno w wątku chyba o cebulowaniu opisywaliśmy info, że ZUS zatrudnił inspektorów, by przeczesywali fb w poszukiwaniu oszustów na zwolnieniu lekarskim. Ci idioci zamieszczają zdjęcia z wakacji.

Żona mi opowiadała o sytuacji, w której jej firma zwolniła pracownika dyscyplinarnie za zatajenie pewnych danych (zatrudnił się jako pracownik innej firmy na zwolnieniu lekarskim w firmie macierzystej, mając w umowie klauzulę karencji przy firmach w tej branży). Pracownik poszedł do sądu. Dowodami, które przedstawiła firma, były screeny z Linkedin, na których ów pracownik chwali się nową pracą i zachwala headhuntera...


----------



## Sławek

BlazD said:


> Nie tak dawno w wątku chyba o cebulowaniu opisywaliśmy info, że ZUS zatrudnił inspektorów, by przeczesywali fb w poszukiwaniu oszustów na zwolnieniu lekarskim. Ci idioci zamieszczają zdjęcia z wakacji.
> 
> Żona mi opowiadała o sytuacji, w której jej firma zwolniła pracownika dyscyplinarnie za zatajenie pewnych danych (zatrudnił się jako pracownik innej firmy na zwolnieniu lekarskim w firmie macierzystej, mając w umowie klauzulę karencji przy firmach w tej branży). Pracownik poszedł do sądu. Dowodami, które przedstawiła firma, były screeny z Linkedin, na których ów pracownik chwali się nową pracą i zachwala headhuntera...


To akturat jest pozytywny przykład, jestem za przejrzystością życia i jak ktoś jest np chory to chory. Równie dobrze to może i być to forum SSC, czyli że chora osoba wrzuci fotorelację z budowy. Ja takie kontrole popieram całkowicie.



> Poczytaj sobie trochę o np. wpływie rosyjskich trolli działających na fb i tt na wybory w Stanach, w Europie, na Brexit. Poczytaj o big data, o bańkach informacyjnych. Poczytaj o tym jak Zuckenberg sprzedaje twój ekshibicjonizm na fb. Poczytaj, bo mam wrażenie, że o tym w ogóle nie wiesz. To nie są spiskowe teorie, ale wiedza. Ogólnodostępna.


Czytam i zdaje się że mylisz komara ze słoniem. Osoby publiczne a prywatne to dwie różne bajki. Nie wiem, może jesteś Grzegorzem Schetyną  i się boisz że jakies tajne przez poufne sprawy sie wydadzą i będziesz miał kłopoty? Ja tego problemu nie mam.


----------



## BlazD

Sławek;145785051 said:


> Czytam i zdaje się że mylisz komara ze słoniem. Osoby publiczne a prywatne to dwie różne bajki.


I vice versa, bo działania rosyjskich trolli i hakerów były skierowane do wszystkich czytelników fb i tt, a nie tylko do osób publicznych.

Weź sobie naprawdę poczytaj o tym, bo mnie trochę szokuje, że osoba, która mówi, że jest partyjna, nie ma zielonego pojęcia co się na świecie dzieje.


----------



## herrrabarbar

Wetnę się tylko na słowo, nie chcę Wam obojgu zabierać zbyt wiele frajdy w spieraniu się na każdy możliwy temat  przejrzystość życia (rozumiana tutaj jako mniej lub bardziej świadome pokazywanie go w Internecie) jest fajna, dopóki problemy z nią związane nie zaczynają dotykać Cię osobiście. Świętych nie ma i na każdego może trafić, niezależnie od tego czy osoba publiczna czy prywatna. A to, że fb (a także Google - reklamy kontekstowe potrafią zaskoczyć zgodnością z tym, co się wcześniej przeglądało) takie dane zbiera i przekazuje jest - przynajmniej teraz - powszechnie wiadome, aczkolwiek nie wszystkim to przeszkadza. Czy byliśmy gotowi na aż taką "inwigilację" - nie wydaje mi się. Każdy dar jest przekleństwem, a przekleństwa powszechnego Internetu są widoczne jak na dłoni.
Powtórzę się - świętych nie ma.


----------



## Sławek

BlazD said:


> Weź sobie naprawdę poczytaj o tym, bo mnie trochę szokuje, że osoba, która mówi, że jest partyjna, nie ma zielonego pojęcia co się na świecie dzieje.


Zwyczajnie nie czytam portali informacyjnych głoszących spiskową teorię dziejów. Staram się filtrować też informacje, a nie łykać wszystko jak leci.

btw ta cała partyjność to tylko moje poglądy, ani w niczym mi to nie pomogło, 
że mam taki papier, ani nie zaszkodziło.


----------



## BlazD

Sławek;145785417 said:


> Zwyczajnie nie czytam portali informacyjnych głoszących spiskową teorię dziejów. Staram się filtrować też informacje, a nie łykać wszystko jak leci.


icard:

http://www.cyberdefence24.pl/facebook-blokuje-konta-rosyjskich-trolli

https://www.money.pl/gospodarka/wiadomosci/artykul/facebook-przyznal-sie-do-sprzedazy-reklam,102,0,2366310.html

https://www.tvn24.pl/wiadomosci-ze-swiata,2/relacje-rosyjskich-trolli-internetowych-ingerujacych-w-wybory-w-usa,816539.html

https://www.spidersweb.pl/2017/10/google-facebook-rosja.html

https://kresy24.pl/facebook-google-i-twitter-przekazaly-kongresowi-szokujace-dane-wplyw-rosyjskich-trolli-wiekszy-niz-sie-spodziewano/

https://niebezpiecznik.pl/post/jak-rosjanie-wplywali-na-przebieg-wyborow-prezydenckich-w-usa/

http://wyborcza.pl/7,155287,22492420,po-google-tez-hasaly-trolle-z-rosji.html

https://www.polskieradio.pl/5/3/Artykul/1890475,Rosja-fabryka-trolli-wydala-22-mln-dolarow-na-akcje-przed-wyborami-w-USA

To mówisz, że wszystkie te portale głoszą spiskową teorię dziejów?:lol:

Ty nie filtrujesz informacji, ty ich w ogóle nie czytasz.


----------



## demoos

To chyba nie temat o serwisach spolecznosciowych i zrodlach informacji...


----------



## Sławek

BlazD said:


> icard:
> 
> cyberdefence24.pl
> spidersweb.pl
> kresy24.pl
> niebezpiecznik.pl
> 
> Ty nie filtrujesz informacji, ty ich w ogóle nie czytasz.


Ok, trolle z Rosji miały wpływ na wybory w USA. Czytałem i jaki to ma wpływ na nasze życie w Polsce? I co z tym FB dla nas wynika?

A tych powyżej portali nie znałem, wolę Natemat.pl Tvn24, Wyborczą, Forum.


----------



## Pajda




----------



## BlazD

Sławek;145787585 said:


> A tych powyżej portali nie znałem, wolę Natemat.pl Tvn24, Wyborczą, Forum.


Tam też te informacje masz. Wkleiłem ci przecież link z wyborczej i tvn. To też są portale informacyjne głoszące spiskową teorię dziejów?:lol: 

Wystarczyło po nie sięgnąć, a nie dorabiać ideologię do swojej ignorancji.



Sławek;145787585 said:


> Ok, trolle z Rosji miały wpływ na wybory w USA. Czytałem i jaki to ma wpływ na nasze życie w Polsce? I co z tym FB dla nas wynika?


Słuchaj, na ssc spotyka się ludzi, którzy jakąś ogólną wiedzę o świecie mają. Nie trzeba im tłumaczyć podstaw. Tym się różni właśnie ssc od innych portali. Nawet trolle pisowscy tę wiedzę mają. Sorry więc, ale ja nie będę twoim nauczycielem. Tę wiedzę powinieneś zdobyć wcześniej.

EOT.


----------



## elot360

demoos said:


> Bo dalej nie dziala


No właśnie działa bo jak wpisałem szalone słowo "na" to wyskoczyło trochę postów. Jednak nie chciałem się upewniać czy liczba postów zgadzała się z rzeczywistością.


----------



## demoos

No to nie dziala.

Skoro szukasz slowa łydka, a nie zwraca łydka, a "na łydce"

(;


----------



## bartek76

JGambolputty said:


> Awatary przede wszystkim


A muszą być ładowane za każdym razem oddzielnie?
Nie wystarczy ich mieć raz na serwerze przypisanych do każdego użytkownika?


----------



## skejl

Działa wyszukiwanie po użytkowniku! :banana:


----------



## bartek76

urwa, znowu giną posty, co te klonowe liście robią z forum?


----------



## dkzg

Zakamuflowana opcja brytyjska mści się za No Deal Brexit ;p


----------



## skejl

To na pewno nie są klonowe liście. Jak dotąd przeprosili tylko raz.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Czyli zielone ludziki. A jednak.


----------



## Bastian.

Kolejny problem-przy wysyłaniu posta wyskakuje komunikat w stylu "This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 15 seconds". I nie wiadomo czy post się wysłał czy nie. Dopiero jak się wyjdzie z wątku to widać że post jednak poszedł.


----------



## BlazD

Bastian. said:


> Kolejny problem-przy wysyłaniu posta wyskakuje komunikat w stylu "This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 15 seconds". I nie wiadomo czy post się wysłał czy nie. Dopiero jak się wyjdzie z wątku to widać że post jednak poszedł.


To nie jest problem. To filtr antyspamowy. I w sumie nie dziwota, że się Bastianie na to załapałeś.:troll:


----------



## demoos

Ale to wyskakuje (czasami) nawet jak poprzedni post pisales 8 godzin temu. Wyskakuje mi to kilka razy dziennie (bezpodstawnie)


----------



## skejl

Raczej jest to skutek dwukrotnego kliknięcia w ten przycisk, co zatwierdza post. Zdarzyło mi się niejednokrotnie i nie jest to rezultat ostatnich zmian.


----------



## demoos

To bym zauwazyl taki problem z myszka w innych aplikacjach. A problem wystepuje na 3 komputerach i telefonie tez (uzywam trybu stacjonarnego)


----------



## skejl

Ja też nie mam pojęcia jak dokładnie to robię, ale przytrafia mi się mniej więcej raz na miesiąc od dość dawna.


----------



## Kpc21

Bastian. said:


> Kolejny problem-przy wysyłaniu posta wyskakuje komunikat w stylu "This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 15 seconds". I nie wiadomo czy post się wysłał czy nie. Dopiero jak się wyjdzie z wątku to widać że post jednak poszedł.


Jak tak się pokazuje, to znaczy, że poszedł. Nawet dwa razy poszedł, i z powodu tego drugiego razu wyskakuje ten komunikat.


----------



## tramwaj

Znowu mi co drugie kliknięcie wyskakuje biała karta :/ już mam odruch wciskania CTRL A i CTRL C przed wysłaniem każdego posta, ale czy o to chodzi?...


----------



## Exelcior

Dziś pisałem posta, wysyłam i... database error :lol:
Coś ta zmiana właściciela na dobre nie wyszła, czyżby "cięcia kosztów" doszły do władzy?


----------



## Bastian.

Można to tak nazwać. Doszło im duże ssc a liczba pracowników i sprzętu nie wzrosła więc nie ogarniają roboty.


----------



## MarcinK

Moje nerwy tego nie wytrzymają.....


----------



## Bastian.

Za każdym razem jak coś się chrzani mam ochotę porzucić ssc w cholerę i nie wracać. Przez te wszelkie awarie forum stało się męczące, ciągle coś się psuje a człowiek się męczy żeby coś napisać albo chociaż jakiś wątek przeczytać.


----------



## BlazD

Bastian. said:


> Za każdym razem jak coś się chrzani mam ochotę porzucić ssc w cholerę i nie wracać. Przez te wszelkie awarie forum stało się męczące, ciągle coś się psuje a człowiek się męczy żeby coś napisać albo chociaż jakiś wątek przeczytać.


Bastianie, mam wrażenie, że jest coraz mniej tych awarii.


----------



## dkzg

^^
Toś wykrakał


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

O, forum działa? Od wczoraj mam co chwilę errory.


----------



## BlazD

dkzg said:


> ^^
> Toś wykrakał


Kto tym razem ma sezon transferowy?


----------



## Kpc21

BlazD said:


> Bastianie, mam wrażenie, że jest coraz mniej tych awarii.


Nie wiem, czy mniej, ale dużo bardziej krótkotrwałe. Czasem na 30 sekund forum się przytnie, ale potem działa dalej.


----------



## demoos

Znowu posty wcina i powiadamia o dawno przeczytanych tematach


----------



## demoos

Super forum bulwo


----------



## Puritan

Przeglądając FPW jako niezalogowany użytkownik na komputerze, który nie ma adblocka, forum jest zaśmiecone reklamami a niektóre z nich imitują posty użytkowników ( zwykle jako drugi i ostatni post) i są oznaczone jako SkyscraperCity.com Advertisement "sponsored link". 

Po zalogowaniu szczęśliwie nie ma tego typu reklam ale nie jest to zbyt dobry kierunek rozwoju forum :|


----------



## Bastian.

Ale tak było od dawna, poza tym to stary sposób wykorzystywany na wielu innych forach i nie ma wpływu na jakość danego forum.


----------



## radoskor89

Cześć,
Czy innym userom licznik postów stanął w miejscu? Czy jest to spowodowane ostatnimi awariami forum czy może z moim profilem jest coś nie tak? :nuts:


----------



## elot360

Jeden ze śląskich wątków tramwajowych się "zaciął". Odpowiedzi 470 a po wejściu 480 postów i tak dalej.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=146693953#post146693953


----------



## tramwaj

Znowu (dzisiaj, 23:20) muszę klikać po kilka razy F5 aż zamiast białego ekranu lub Database error wyświetli mi się strona wątku SSC...
ech... Zaglądać tutaj przed robotą, o 5 rano? Bessęsu.


----------



## tramwaj

Znowu każde wywołanie wątku na SSC (dzisiaj ok. 23:45) to kilka kliknięić F5, bo inaczej wyskakuje pusta strona lub "Database error". Pisane posty już z przyzwyczajenia kopiuję przed wysłaniem do schowka. Tak ma być?


----------



## kichosz

nie znalazłem dedykowanego forum do dyskusji o apce SSC na androida (jeśli jest to prosze o info) więc zapytam tu:
Od jakiegoś czasu apka zgłasza mi że nie mam uprawnień do wrzucania zdjęć na forum. Ktoś wie co jest grane? 
Apka generalnie zarąbiście ułatwią wrzucanie fotorelacje prosto z komórki de facto na żywo. Byłoby szkoda gdyby to było jakoś ograniczone.


----------



## Avidol

Ja na iPhone mam to samo (


----------



## Kpc21

Tu jest dedykowany wątek: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2062063

Co prawda po angielsku, ale masz szansę, że przeczyta to bezpośrednio ktoś z zespołu technicznego zajmującego się forum.


----------



## SebastianNS

Hej pomocy. Jak w wersji przeglądarkowej ustawić przechodzenie do pierwszego nieprzeczytanego posta? Klikając na zieloną strzałkę idzie mi do ostatniego - nie mogę sobie poradzić...


----------



## demoos

Tu









Strzalka za nickiem idzie do ostatniego postu


----------



## SebastianNS

Nie sprecyzowalem, chodzi o wersję na telefonie. Tam jest po prawej zielona strzałka ale kieruje do ostatniego posta.


----------



## demoos

A to nie wiem, w telefonie wlaczam tryb stacjonarny, bo wersja mobilna mi nie lezy


----------



## EGOista

SebastianNS said:


> Hej pomocy. Jak w wersji przeglądarkowej ustawić przechodzenie do pierwszego nieprzeczytanego posta? Klikając na zieloną strzałkę idzie mi do ostatniego - nie mogę sobie poradzić...


Też tego długo szukałem i doszedłem do wniosku że niestety ale nie ma tej opcji przeglądając forum na komórce.


----------



## Kpc21

Nie korzystaj z tego nowego "Enhanced Mobile View", tylko ze starego trybu mobilnego, on jest dużo lepszy.

To znaczy... jeszcze tydzień temu z niego korzystałem, teraz nie bardzo potrafię do niego przejść. Ale jakoś musi się dać.


----------



## vutik

Chyba u góry po lewej jest rozwijane menu, jest tam przycisk "Exit Enhanced Mobile View". Robiłem to zaraz po przenosinach forum, nie pamiętam dokładnie.


----------



## Kpc21

Tak, ale teraz ta opcja wyrzuca mnie do wersji desktopowej.


----------



## Kris8230

Czy do was o ile subskrybujecie wątki też nie dochodzą maile od rana?


----------



## demoos

Od miesiaca nie przychodza


----------



## Kris8230

hmmm? mi przychodziły, dzisiaj rano coś się skopalo ale chyba powoli naprawiają bo przyszły trzy, albo coś szwankuje


----------



## demoos

Zrobilem szybkie sprawdzenie...od czasu zmiany wlasciciela, nie mam powiadomienia


----------



## BlazD

Na początku sąsiedztwa z forum hokejowym nie miałem powiadomień, potem wróciły, a wczoraj rano do wieczora rzeczywiście była ponownie awaria i nic nie przychodziło. Teraz znów przychodzą.


----------



## HarryMiller

Funkcja "szukaj" dalej nie bangla


----------



## demoos

Bangla.
Tylko, ze raz czas...i szuka niewiadomoco


----------



## admal7

Gdy wchodzę na forum na smartfonie, otwiera się "piękna" wersja mobilna forum. Jak dzisiaj wcześniej wchodziłem na forum to otwierało się normalnie. Co prawda dalej można przeglądać forum normalnie jak się włączy w przeglądarce opcję "desktop", jednak chyba wersja tradycyjna jest bardziej wygodna i przejrzysta.


----------



## Beck's

Trzeba dać "wersję na komputer".


----------



## demoos

No przecie o tym napisal. 

@admal7
Ustaw desktop i przegladaj w poziomie, jedyne sensowne rozwiazanie ze smartfona

-----

Nie dziala wypisanie sie z subskrybcji tematow. Od 3 tygodni. Codziennie wypisuje sie i dalej temat wisi w tematach subskrybowanych


----------



## elot360

Jak ma się menu w lewym górnym rogu to tam można wybrać opcję widoku na komputer. Bez żadnego desktopa z poziomu telefonu.


----------



## bad455

demoos said:


> Nie dziala wypisanie sie z subskrybcji tematow. Od 3 tygodni. Codziennie wypisuje sie i dalej temat wisi w tematach subskrybowanych


Z poziomu listy subskrypcji da się usunąć.


----------



## demoos

Dokladnie tak przegladam forum. Nie dziala to u mnie


----------



## Ogg

A mnie od kilku dni, czy na kompie czy na komórce wyskakuje:









I po odświeżeniu faktycznie rusza, ale to irytujące.


----------



## chauffeur

^^U mnie praktycznie od kilku miesięcy, od Wielkiej Awarii Forum, regularnie wyskakuje _database error_.


----------



## Polopiryn

DEL


----------



## lulek89

Kurla, kiedyś to było, żadnych obrazków w internetach, nie to co dzisiaj! ;-)


----------



## el nino

Kpc21 said:


> Brak obrazków jest związany z przejściem forum na HTTPS. Ma się samo naprawić.


Holly Cow! SSL!


----------



## demoos

komicznie to wyglada


----------



## Bastian.

Bez obrazków jak bez nogi. Jakoś tak dziwnie i męcząco.


----------



## mamik

Cywilizacja obrazkowa. Myśmy za młodu nie mieli internetu! I nikt nie narzekał.


----------



## MarcinK

Bez internetu układałem alfabetycznie setki swoich map i widokówek na podłodze, a w sieci układam setki zdjęciowych porównań w spisach treści. Choroba ta sama, tylko świadków przybyło...


----------



## MortisPL

Kpc21 said:


> Brak obrazków jest związany z przejściem forum na HTTPS. Ma się samo naprawić.


Żeby się samo tak nie naprawiło jak obrazki z Twittera, które mi się do teraz nie wyświetlają w Firefoksie.


edit: w sumie w stanie skrajnego najebania łatwiej wysłać posta niż teraz 

edit2: po teraz jest emotka xD


----------



## michael_siberia

MortisPL said:


> Żeby się samo tak nie naprawiło jak obrazki z Twittera, które mi się do teraz nie wyświetlają w Firefoksie.


Mi tam wyświetlają się w FF obrazki twitterowe. Może spróbuj coś pogmerać w ustawieniach przeglądarki?


----------



## k%

ale dramat

nie da sie przegladac ani czytac


----------



## skejl

U mnie już działa.


----------



## PiotrG

Naprawiło się.


----------



## Kpc21

demoos said:


> komicznie to wyglada


Szczególnie z tymi napisami po hiszpańsku.

SSC ma jakiś hiszpański rodowód? Czy vBulletin ma?


----------



## jaromlody

Witam

mam mały problem na Operze cały czas wyskakuje mi okienko:

https://scr.hu/oR6p9P 

nie ważne w którą opcję kliknę to przy otwarciu jakiegokolwiek tematu czy napisaniu posta okienko powraca.

Inny problem mam ze zdjęciami. Na wszystkich przeglądarkach się wyświetlają a na Chrome jest takie coś: 

https://scr.hu/yoLZZg

jak kliknę na ten mały obrazek ppm i wybiorę otwórz w nowym oknie to zdjęcie się otworzy bez problemu. Ten problem zaczął pojawiać się od dnia kiedy zaczęło wyskakiwać te okienko z pierwszego linku. Zna ktoś sposób na rozwiązanie tego problemu??? Dodam, że próbowałem zdjęcia wklejać z poziomu różnych przeglądarek: Opera, IE, SlimBrowser, Chrome i na wszystkich się wyświetlają poza Chrome.


----------



## Kpc21

A wyczyść cache w przeglądarce (całe). I wszystkie ciastka z SSC też wywal.


----------



## skejl

jaromlody said:


> Inny problem mam ze zdjęciami. Na wszystkich przeglądarkach się wyświetlają a na Chrome jest takie coś (…).


Podaj link do tego kłopotliwego posta…


----------



## Exelcior

Wątek o religii jest w ogóle widoczny? U mnie brakuje go


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ Chodzi o ten?
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600979&page=297


----------



## jaromlody

skejl said:


> Podaj link do tego kłopotliwego posta…


proszę: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=149174253&postcount=12324


----------



## skejl

Nie działa i nie będzie działać.

Kilka dni temu forum przeszło na https, tymczasem http://s7-lubien-rabka.pl działa tylko po http. Część (jeśli nie większość) przeglądarek, w tym Firefox i Chrome, odmówią wyświetlenia obrazków z tej strony. Dotyczy to nie tylko tego postu, ale wszystkich postów, nowych i starych, które zawierają obrazki ze stron działających jedynie po http. Jedyne co możesz, to zamienić zdjęcia na linki do nich albo po prostu podlinkować stronę nadzoru i kto chce, ten sobie wejdzie.

Kilka dni temu podniosłem problem w tym wątku, ale póki co bez odzewu. Zdrowie naszych racjonalizatorów z Kanady!


----------



## jaromlody

^^ akurat problem mam tylko na Chrome na pozostałych przeglądarkach takich jak IE, Opera, SlimBrowser wszystko wyświetla się bez problemu.

Dzięki wielkie za wyjaśnienie.


----------



## pasqudek

Mam taki problem. Napisałem post: A jakie masz wymagania? Natomiast w Chrome ( Android 7 Nougat) widzę: A dodaje masz wymagania?
Problemu nie ma pod Operą Mini na Windowsie 7 HP.


----------



## skejl

^^ https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=149206809&postcount=7297

Ja widzę u siebie na komputerze: „A jakie masz wymagania”? Może edytowałeś i na komórce zapamiętało Ci starą wersję?


----------



## pasqudek

Na komórce nie edytowałem.

Edit: 
Post napisany na komputerze. A na smartfonie pojawia się post wyświetlony nie poprawnie. Zróbcie coś z tym.


----------



## skejl

Pisałem już w księdze, ale powtórzę jeszcze tutaj, w najwłaściwszym wątku. Znalazłem sposób na wrzucanie obrazków ze stron niewspierających HTTPS. Jest taki serwis https://images.weserv.nl, który m.in. do tego służy. Prócz tego serwis ten potrafi w pewnym stopniu przekształcać obrazki, m.in. skalować, obracać, rozjaśniać i wycinać poszczególne strony z PDF-ów.

Przykład:

1. Obrazek:


Code:


http://images.ukleja.net/bsm03.jpg

2. Rozwiązanie:


Code:


https://images.weserv.nl/?url=images.ukleja.net/bsm03.jpg

3. Efekt:


----------



## LubiePiwo

To nie tylko u mnie namieszali coś z forumem? :|


----------



## herrrabarbar

No właśnie chyba nie tylko. Jakby szersze okienka.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Już kiedyś była sytuacja, że ktoś się bawił na produkcji, widać znowu to robią ;(


----------



## PiotrG




----------



## kaspric

opera12 (nie śmiać się, używam na starym kompie i to jest przeglądarka, która pozwala bez problemów z wydajnością przeglądać większość stron) - od max niedzieli nie jest możliwe przeglądanie forum. Włączenie ssc powoduje obroty procka na 100% i niemożliwość kliknięcia w jakiekolwiek przyciski.


----------



## Kpc21

skejl said:


> Znalazłem sposób na wrzucanie obrazków ze stron niewspierających HTTPS. Jest taki serwis https://images.weserv.nl, który m.in. do tego służy. Prócz tego serwis ten potrafi w pewnym stopniu przekształcać obrazki, m.in. skalować, obracać, rozjaśniać i wycinać poszczególne strony z PDF-ów.


Serwis padnie i będzie problem. Pytanie, do czego mieć większe zaufanie - do niego, czy do Imgura, ale osadzanie obrazków bezpośrednio wydaje mi się po prostu pewniejsze, niż z jakiegoś bliżej nieokreślonego źródła.

Jak ktoś ma ustawione w przeglądarce niewyświetlanie obrazków HTTP na stronach HTTPS... to może niech to wyłączy? Przecież z pół internetu (w szczególności pod postacią różnego rodzaju forów) nie będzie mu działać, gdy będzie mieć coś takiego aktywne.

Tylko trzeba mieć świadomość, że jest się mniej bezpiecznym, to znaczy ktoś może podejrzeć obrazek, jaki ściągamy... dokładnie tak samo, jak było zanim dana strona przeszła na HTTPS.


----------



## michael_siberia

del


----------



## marcin.poznan

*@Kpc21:* To jest o tyle bez sensu, że właściciele wszystkich forów (w tym SSC) musieliby informować wszystkich wchodzących komunikatem, że trzeba sobie to wyłączyć. Poza tym, pamiętajmy, że SSC odwiedzają nie tylko zarejestrowani i mocno zaangażowani użytkownicy tak jak my, ale i tysiące osób postronnych.

Trzeba mieć też świadomość, że nie ma odwrotu od instalacji SSL-a, powoli wszystkie serwisy muszą się przestawić - takie są wytyczne Google'a i to się prędzej czy później stanie. Mnie osobiście to zmusiło do natychmiastowej instalacji certyfikatu SSL na moim prywatnym serwerze, więc po prostu wszystkich innych adminów trzeba naciskać do podobnego kroku, a dla wprawnej osoby jest to góra pół godziny roboty i nic to nie kosztuje.

Martwiło mnie też co się stanie z obrazkami z mozołem wstawianymi przez poprzednie lata, ale zrobiłem automatyczne przekierowanie z http na https i o dziwo forum je wyświetla mimo, że w adresie mają http, a nie https


----------



## skejl

^^ To rzeczywiście dość ciekawe, zważywszy że w zapytaniu http poszły nieszyfrowane nagłówki zapytania, w tym adres oglądanej przez Ciebie strony i potencjalnie jakieś ciastka 

@Kpc21 — jak wyłączyć? Spodziewasz się, że potencjalnie niebezpieczny przełącznik o mocno ograniczonej przydatności jest dostępny ot tak w opcjach? U mnie nie jest.

A co do tego, „czy padnie”. Cóż, nie sądzę, są za CloudFlarem i przynajmniej obrazki podlinkowane w najświeższych postach powinny być w CDN-ie. Także można oczekiwać wysokiej niezawodności, przynajmniej dopóki ten serwis w ogóle istnieje.

Ale oczywiście to tylko półśrodek i w żadnym wypadku zamiennik Imgura. Ale w jaki inny sposób chciałbyś podlinkować fotkę ze strony nadzoru, która nie wspiera HTTPS-a? Przerzucanie całej galerii na Imgura to też żadne rozwiązanie.


----------



## Czifo

Może przy okazji zabawy z wyglądem forum, jakiś Kanadyjczyk doda przycisk żeby nie musieć wpisywać [ youtube] [ /youtube] ręcznie tak jak nie trzeba przy url czy img.


----------



## marcin.poznan

skejl said:


> ^^ To rzeczywiście dość ciekawe, zważywszy że w zapytaniu http poszły nieszyfrowane nagłówki zapytania, w tym adres oglądanej przez Ciebie strony i potencjalnie jakieś ciastka


Też się zdziwiłem, a że jestem tylko "adminem amatorem", to już się dalej nie zastanawiałem, skoro obrazki zaczęły się pojawiać. Pomyślałem więc, że zapytanie zapytaniem, ale widocznie zwrotka z serwera już jest szyfrowana i przeglądarka to akceptuje.


----------



## SebaD86

Nie wiem czy tu napisać czy jak... ale czy jest szansa w normalnej wersji forum na taki zbiór wątków (participated, subscribed) jak na telefonie? Siedzę dużo wątków i ciężko je ogarnąć wszystkie.
Poza tym dlaczego na telefonie nie ma ograniczenia czasowego lajka? I czemu w zwykłej wersji forum nie da się zobaczyć kto dał lajk bo są dziwne przekierowania? Na telefonie ta opcja śmiga.


----------



## Ogg

Tylko mnie zmieniła się proporcja?









Na domowym na FF i Operze tak to wygląda, w pracy na Operze normalnie.

Update. 
W pracy tak samo. Tak ma być?


----------



## Citizen_From_TBG

Nie mogę wejść do Klub Forum mimo ponad 1000 postów. Oznaczone jest jako private. Ktoś wie o co chodzi?


----------



## marcin.poznan

SebaD86 said:


> Nie wiem czy tu napisać czy jak... ale czy jest szansa w normalnej wersji forum na taki zbiór wątków (participated, subscribed) jak na telefonie? Siedzę dużo wątków i ciężko je ogarnąć wszystkie.
> Poza tym dlaczego na telefonie nie ma ograniczenia czasowego lajka? I czemu w zwykłej wersji forum nie da się zobaczyć kto dał lajk bo są dziwne przekierowania? Na telefonie ta opcja śmiga.


Subscribed załatwia u mnie domyślny widok User CP, participated jakoś nigdy nie było mi potrzebne... więc nie wiem, natomiast tak czy inaczej, wszystko o czym piszesz jest poza zasięgiem sprawczym polskiej ekipy SSC i można to ewentualnie zgłosić w centralnym wątku technicznym po angielsku, jakkolwiek sam silnik tego forum jest dość przestarzały i pewnie jedynie przejście na inny mogłoby dać jakikolwiek postęp jakościowy użytkowania...


----------



## pmaciej7

Citizen_From_TBG said:


> Nie mogę wejść do Klub Forum mimo ponad 1000 postów. Oznaczone jest jako private. Ktoś wie o co chodzi?


Skarga przekazana odpowiednim władzom.


----------



## czlapka

Ogg said:


> Tylko mnie zmieniła się proporcja?
> 
> Na domowym na FF i Operze tak to wygląda, w pracy na Operze normalnie.


U mnie to samo, i na Firefox i na Chrome


----------



## Din Sevenn

Wizualnie pierwsza strona FPW przypomina od wczoraj podział środków unijnych w województwie kujawsko-pomorskim. Wiadomo, czy to będzie naprawione?


----------



## LubiePiwo

Jak nie poprawią to można zrobić jakiegoś CSS i nadpisać go dla strony, ale to bez sensu rozwiązanie, liczę, że poprawią wygląd. Na telefonie wygląda to okropnie


----------



## marcin.poznan

^^
Nie bardzo rozumiem o co Ci chodzi - może coś zmieniają, ale nie widzę żadnego problemu. U mnie w Chrome otwiera się dobrze. Forum zarządza kanadyjska firma, raczej nikt od nas nie ma na to wpływu, uwagi można zgłaszać w ogólnych wątkach technicznych. Proponuję więc skupić się na rzeczywistych problemach technicznych, jeśli ma być tutaj udzielana pomoc.

Edit: rozumiem, że chodzi o wersję mobilną. U mnie na komórkowym chrome również wygląda dobrze.


----------



## drugastrona

Ogg said:


> Tylko mnie zmieniła się proporcja?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na domowym na FF i Operze tak to wygląda, w pracy na Operze normalnie.
> 
> Update.
> W pracy tak samo. Tak ma być?


U mnie na Chrome jeszcze gorzej. Lewa kolumna jeszcze węższa.


----------



## marcin.poznan

Problemy tego rodzaju są dyskutowane w tej grupie wątków:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=25

Problem szerokości kolumn jest tutaj omawiany:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1812483&page=35

Problemy z apką tutaj:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2062063&page=19

Generalnie ten system to staroć i coś tam grzebią przy stylach, mamy być cierpliwi.


----------



## Kpc21

Ten system to taki staroć, który o ile poprzednia ekipa planowała wymienić na nowy (Xenforo), to nowa... nie ma takiego zamiaru, bo niby "dobrze go znają" i "za dużo zachodu by było z migracją".


----------



## Angulo

Gdyby byli Polscy, a nie Zachodnioeuropejscy i Amerykańscy administratorzy to forum dawno byłoby na nowym systemie. :troll:


----------



## herrrabarbar

Drobna uwaga natury technicznej - przymiotniki od nazw państw, kontynentów itp. piszemy małą literą.
Jak już masz pieprzyć te swoje kocopoły to pieprz je z uszanowaniem zasad gramatyki Najlepszego Języka we Wszechświecie. Dziękuję


----------



## notdot

Czy tylko ja mam ułamek 1/4 w miejscu literki ź


----------



## Ogg

Nie tylko Ty.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Jak zmienicie w lewym dolnym rogu na język polski to będzie ok, ale ja wolę angielski


----------



## Kpc21

Wow, to polski wprowadzili  Bo "od zawsze" był tylko angielski i hiszpański.

Ja tam też zostaję przy angielskim.


----------



## #soosom

Citizen_From_TBG said:


> Nie mogę wejść do Klub Forum mimo ponad 1000 postów. Oznaczone jest jako private. Ktoś wie o co chodzi?


Mam dokładnie ten sam problem, niezależnie od przeglądarki i jej ustawień. Help!


----------



## Kpc21

Przecież masz dopiero jeden post...


----------



## notdot

LubiePiwo said:


> Jak zmienicie w lewym dolnym rogu na jêzyk polski to bêdzie ok, ale ja wolê angielski


dlaczego "wolisz angielski" co¶ lepiej dzia³a?


----------



## skejl

Mnie na ten przykład razi taki kulawy polski…


----------



## notdot

notdot said:


> dlaczego "wolisz angielski" co¶ lepiej dzia³a?


o kurde przełączyłem na pl w tych opcjach i się krzaczki pojawiły


----------



## SoboleuS

Zabawna ta polska wersja: w panelu moderatorskim mam aż 3 języki w jednym!










Chyba jednak pozostanę przy angielskim...


----------



## el nino

Test:
¡ ± Æ æ Ê ê £ ³ Ñ ñ Ó ó ¦ ¶ ¬ ¼ ¯ ¿


----------



## Kpc21

Brazylia nie jest większa? Nie bez powodu portugalski też doszedł.

Administracja pisała parę miesięcy temu, jak jej przejście na Unicode sugerowałem, że tak duża baza konwertowałaby się przez kilka dni. Czyli przejście na UTF oznaczać będzie kilkudniowy odpoczynek od forum.


----------



## Kpc21

Jak na zawołanie - wreszcie ktoś z administracji się odezwał.



vsadmin said:


> Repair is going to be time consuming. Veeeerry time consuming. We're looking for a better way.
> 
> I'll look into disabling for now if it's causing problems
> 
> Kevin


----------



## skejl

Polajkujcie ten post MichałaJ, żeby vsadmini mieli świadomość konsensusu na polskim subforum. Bo póki co polska wersja wciąż jest dostępna.


----------



## Kpc21

No, ja go chyba pierwszy lajknąłem.


----------



## Bastian.

No ale po co?. Skoro nie działa jak trzeba to po prostu do czasu poprawy działania funkcji nie używajcie polskojęzycznej wersji i tyle.


----------



## skejl

A potrafisz wyegzekwować to na innych? Nie działa mi i pozostałym bo ktoś inny użył polskiej wersji. Taki problem.


----------



## Łosiu

Czy to nie piękne? Polacy po przegranej swojej reprezentacji i utracie szans na awans z grupy zarżnęli wątek o Mundialu setkami wpisów


----------



## ps-man

Łosiu;149762739 said:


> Czy to nie piękne? Polacy po przegranej swojej reprezentacji i utracie szans na awans z grupy zarżnęli wątek o Mundialu setkami wpisów


4K postów. :troll:


----------



## SkyscraperBrother

To jest antypolski spiseg! Chcom wykończyć psychicznie narut! Dej mnie wątek o mundialu! :gaah:


PS. To serio od ilości postów? xD


----------



## MajKeR_

W Carmageddonie są powiadomienia o nowych postach, a postów nie widać.


----------



## skejl

Wrzuć parę pustych postów, samo się naprawi.


----------



## notdot

Wątek [Kraków] Infrastruktura rowerowa
jak się wejdzie przez *Go to first new post* klik w strzałkę 
albo przez *Go to last post* też przez strzałkę ale nie przy temacie a przy nicku osoby ostatnio piszącej
to pokazuje się 



Code:


No Thread specified. This is because the thread has been deleted, which could be because of many reasons. As such we cannot bring it back. If you are a member, feel free to start a new thread about the topic you were expecting to find here.

Click here to go to the forums home page.

ale wątek działa 
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=642754&page=551


----------



## notdot

Przepraszam, że tak post pod postem
ale nie da się już dłużej tego czytać, coraz więcej wpisów z krzaczkami zamiast polskich literek, nawet u osób, u których wcześniej nie było problemów
coś się popsuło w ustawieniach?
czy do tej pory jak ktoś miał ustawione PL w wersji językowej forum, to było ok, a teraz już nie jest ok, czyli silnik forum ma problem z kodowaniem?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Tak, należy przestawić język na angielski  Jest z tym problem.


----------



## skejl

Tzn. ten co pisze musi przełączyć na angielski. A co najśmieszniejsze, sam na to nie wpadnie, trzeba mu o tym powiedzieć, bo akurat u niego się dobrze wyświetla…

Problem pojawił się wraz z wprowadzeniem polskiej wersji językowej niespełna miesiąc temu. Wcześniej były tylko hiszpańska i angielska.


----------



## Luki_SL

skejl said:


> A co najśmieszniejsze, sam na to nie wpadnie, trzeba mu o tym powiedzieć, bo akurat u niego się dobrze wyświetla…


Niestety to jest "najciekawsze". Najlepiej zwracać uwagę, najlepiej przez PM


----------



## notdot

No właśnie, czyli było dobrze, a wyszło jak zwykle 
A pisanie do ludzi przez PM o tym by sobie to przełączyli - słabo to widzę


----------



## skejl

Jedynym skutecznym środkiem jest zdezaktywowanie polskiej wersji. Niby w VS już o tym wiedzą i pracują nad jej wyłączeniem. Tak gdzieś od wtorku…


----------



## Kpc21

notdot said:


> czy do tej pory jak ktoś miał ustawione PL w wersji językowej forum, to było ok, a teraz już nie jest ok, czyli silnik forum ma problem z kodowaniem?


"Do tej pory" nie było w ogóle czegoś takiego, jak polska wersja językowa forum.

Gdy się pojawiła, niektórzy poprzełączali sobie na nią forum, a to skutkuje tym, że pisze się krzaczkami. A do tego się tego nie widzi.

Problem administracji jest zgłoszony, jest nawet prośba o to, by tę polską wersję wyłączyli jeśli rozwiązanie może zająć dłuższy czas (a sami przyznali, że to nie jest taka prosta sprawa), ale jakoś nie można ich do tego przekonać.

Myślę, że po prostu tych kilka osób, które na ten problem zwracają administracji uwagę, nie ma takiej siły przebicia, by potraktowali to poważnie.

Ja bym sugerował ich pomęczyć, ewentualnie chociaż zalajkować ten post: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=149664543&postcount=712 jeśli jeszcze tego nie zrobiliście.


----------



## skejl

Może gdyby wytłuszczone ksywki ponowiły prośbę, to ta zostałaby potraktowana poważniej?


----------



## demmat

Nawet nie tyle pełną listę, co wszyscy lajkujący wyświetlają się od razu pod postem. Głupie rozwiązanie, lepiej było jak można było tych lajkujących w liczbie większej niż 5 sprawdzić rozwijając listę.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^ Bardzo ciekawie jest, gdy post lubi wiele osób, wtedy lista wydłuża się o kolejne milimetry. Podejrzewam, że zwolenników tego rozwiązanie będzie tyle, co przeciwników


----------



## zelatyna

Według mnie wygląda to paskudnie


----------



## MarcinK

^^ Wystarczy postować z umiarkowanym rozmachem


----------



## puchaczowsky

A co jak chce się wiedzieć liczbę osób które polubiły post? Bo według mnie powinna być liczba tych osób w nawiasie czy coś.


----------



## notdot

No właśnie powinna być rozwijana lista
przed rozwinięciem - licznik ile osób polubiły post
po rozwinięciu - lista osób


----------



## skejl

Może tak finalnie będzie? To wydaje się być stosunkowo łatwe do zrobienia i bez grzebania w kodzie serwera.


----------



## Bastian.

No przecież tak było dopóki się nie popsuło. A to co obecnie jest to choć ciekawe to zarazem złe. Jak to będzie paskudnie wyglądać gdy lista lajków będzie większa niż treść posta.


----------



## skejl

Dotąd nie można było rozwinąć listy.


----------



## notdot

Bastian. said:


> No przecież tak było dopóki się nie popsuło.


przecież lista się nie rozwijała


----------



## wiewior

^^
Ale nim się zepsuło, to działało i po kliknięciu można było zobaczyć całą listę.


----------



## Tomkisiel

Listę można oglądać jak się używa tapatalk.


----------



## demoos

Z mobilnego firefoxa, w trybie stacjonarnym nie da sie lajkowac/okejkowac postow od jakiegos czasu


----------



## SebaD86

Z androidowego SSC nie da się edytować postów... A co do listy lajków - faktycznie ilość lajków by się przydała obok. No i forum się będzie rozjeżdżać


----------



## Sławek

Wreszcie widać kto dał lajki. Cieszy mnie ta zmiana


----------



## skejl

Gdyby ktoś zatęsknił za możliwością łatwego zliczenia lajków pod postem, służę skryptem do GreaseMonkey: https://gist.github.com/skalee/3008eea77ba5d77ac53649092e575c4e.

Działa to tak (na przykładzie jednego z haseł słownika 100LP):










A jeśli komuś „zwijarka” rzeczywiście bardziej pasuje, też mogę zmajstrować.


----------



## bad455

Zrobiłem coś takiego parę dni temu.


----------



## skejl

Ooo, nie znałem tego wątku. Dopiszę się z moim.


----------



## Beck's

Za każdym razem jak chce przejść na inną stronę albo do innego wątku, to mnie wylogowuje, WTF?


----------



## skejl

U mnie nic z tych rzeczy.


----------



## kacpi2532

Zniknęło mi wszystko co było pomiędzy górnym zdjęciem a listą tematów tzn. pasek użytkownika itp.


----------



## skejl

Mi też. Raptem przed chwilą, bo bym zauważył. Widocznie coś grzebią.


----------



## kacpi2532

Tu jeszcze zdjecie jak by ktoś nie wiedział o co chodzi. Mam nadzieje ze to ogarną szybko.


----------



## LubiePiwo

No też, pewnie znów jakieś zabawy na prodzie.


----------



## skejl

Mam pasek z przyciskami
Podobny do bramy triumfalnej!

Zabierają mi pasek z przyciskami
Podobny do bramy triumfalnej!!

Oddajcie mi pasek z przyciskami
Podobny do bramy triumfalnej!!!

Zabrali.


----------



## marcin.poznan

Najlepiej się "testuje" na końcowych użytkownikach - zobacz ile mają raportów z błędów i jak szybko!


----------



## skejl

No ba. „Release Early, Release Often” — E. S. Raymond. Ale to jednak chyba nie ten przypadek.


----------



## marcin.poznan

Mam nadzieję, że się mylisz i że chłopaki wiedzą co robią, bo inaczej najwyższy czas zrobić kopię zapasową (jeszcze nie wiem jak) FPW :troll:


----------



## PiotrG




----------



## notdot

też nie mam tego wszystkiego ani na ff ani operze


----------



## Vanaheim

Najpierw zabrali 'one on one' i 'guess the city', a teraz pasek użytkownika. Co będzie następne? FPW?


----------



## LubiePiwo




----------



## skejl

Idą od góry, więc zgodnie z logiką następne może być „Post Reply”  Na szczęście na dole jest zapasowe.


----------



## MajKeR_

Przez te wszystkie lata, co tu jestem, forum się nie wysrywało, wszystko działało i było dobrze. _I przyszedł Jaruzel, zmienił wolę Pana..._ Znaczy przyszedł new owner i jest jak u Boba Budowniczego.


----------



## bartek76

Jak kuźwa nawigować po forum, za każdym razem mam wracać do strony głównej ssc? Nie widać też czy dostało się lajki, jak żyć ech :dunno:


----------



## MajKeR_

^^ Nie pamiętasz numerów poszczególnych podforów? :nuts:


----------



## elot360

bartek76 said:


> Jak kuźwa nawigować po forum, za każdym razem mam wracać do strony głównej ssc? Nie widać też czy dostało się lajki, jak żyć ech :dunno:


Taki pro tip, zakładki w przeglądarce.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Przecież wystarczy sobie zapisać w ulubionych swój "User CP" i masz dostęp od razu do forów i konkretnych wątków, które sobie subskrybujesz


----------



## bartek76

A jak mam teraz dotrzeć do User CP?

W ulubionych mam setki zakładek na multum tematów, mam tam jeszcze dodać dziesiątki kolejnych z ssc?:nuts:

Forum miało ten plus że* miało* świetną nawigację


----------



## elot360

Luki_SL said:


> ^^Przecież wystarczy sobie zapisać w ulubionych swój "User CP" i masz dostęp od razu do forów i konkretnych wątków, które sobie subskrybujesz


A da się tam jakoś teraz dostać? Bo póki co umiem tylko zajrzeć na swój profil żeby sprawdzić czy przypadkiem ktoś mi lajka nie zostawił.


----------



## torunczyk

^^że co qwa? :bash:


----------



## krystiand

^^ Dla mnie spoko, ruch na stronie mi wzrośnie :troll:


----------



## Sobiech

del


----------



## mateusz.el

Vanaheim said:


> Tak, od września Hydepark tylko w wersji płatnej. Do tego w fotorelacjach widoczne będą tylko dwa pierwsze zdjęcia, reszta za paywallem.


pożartowalim, pożartowalim, na dzisiaj wystarczy


----------



## jutlandzki

Vanaheim said:


> Tak, od września Hydepark tylko w wersji płatnej. Do tego w fotorelacjach widoczne będą tylko dwa pierwsze zdjęcia, reszta za paywallem.


Wiesz, można się śmiać i nie panikować. Ale jak gugiel przejmował Panoramio to tez wszystko miało być pięknie. Po czym zarżnęli jedną z najlepszych społeczności w historii sieci.
A Hydepark w wersji płatnej byłby wręcz logiczny :troll:


----------



## herrrabarbar

Coś robią XD


joshsam said:


> Official status report:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We are trying to retrieve a backup so we can restore the missing coding but the file is so large it takes a lot of time"
Click to expand...


----------



## Bastian.

jutlandzki said:


> Wiesz, można się śmiać i nie panikować. Ale jak gugiel przejmował Panoramio to tez wszystko miało być pięknie. Po czym zarżnęli jedną z najlepszych społeczności w historii sieci.
> A Hydepark w wersji płatnej byłby wręcz logiczny :troll:


Hydepark za opłatą, ok, ale opłata za wstęp do PHP-500+.


----------



## mlodyy1985

herrrabarbar said:


> Coś robią XD


Nie przeprosili... widać, że to nie Kanadyjczycy a pewnie back-office w Indiach dłubie.


----------



## mateusz.el

Przez chwilę minutę temu było już OK, chciałem o tym tu napisać, ale znowu znikło

edit. w Klubie Forum i tutaj nie działa, w innych wątkach działa i widać jak należy

edit.2. teraz działa wszędzie


----------



## kakaduPL

Jako osoba z branży zastanawia mnie - jak można tak popsuć, nie zauważyć i tak długo to naprawiać. I czy kiedyś forum nagle nie zniknie na amen, bo nie ma backupów


----------



## Krzychu70

U mnie wróciło jakąś minutę temu i na razie działa .


----------



## Tom_89

Już jest po staremu


----------



## torunczyk

^^

Ale nie wszędzie. Na jednej zakładce jest, na drugiej nie ma.:nuts:


----------



## mateusz.el

W Klubie Forum jednak wciąż nie działa, może jednak będzie płatne :troll:


----------



## mlodyy1985

Hurra, działa! Som lajki!


----------



## Bastian.

Działa ale wciąż nie tak jak trzeba. Zależnie od strony na której się jest brakuje lub nie szczebelków w drabinie.


----------



## notdot

skejl said:


> Dlaczego atak? Prędzej troska. To była wyrażona półżartem sugestia, żebyś póki co wyłączył automatyczne czyszczenie ciastek, bo opcja logowania zniknęła ze strony głównej forum. Ale nieaktualna, bo Sobiech przed chwilą podał sposób jak sobie z tym poradzić.


no to spokojnie, mam czyszczenie sesji ale daje radę się zalogować, napisać, przeglądnąć tagi mnie interesujące
dziękuję za troskę


----------



## Czifo

Kupiłem pakiet gold user za ćwierć bitcoina i wszystko działa. Kody rabatowe na priv.















:troll:


----------



## Bastian.

Kurła nie mam bitcoinów i muszę się męczyć.


----------



## Beck's

mateusz.el said:


> W Klubie Forum jednak wciąż nie działa, może jednak będzie płatne :troll:


Miszczu dej 2 zlote bo mam chorom, znaczy sie potrzebuje na Klub Forum


----------



## skejl

Sobiech said:


> To się pośmialiśmy... ale pytałem poważnie.


Jeśli wolno zgadywać, to ja typuję, że wersja premium będzie oferować:

1) zero reklam
2) przestrzeń dyskową na fotorelacje
3) nową apkę mobilną


----------



## MortisPL

Na początku pewnie tak, by później stopniowo dodawać kolejne funkcje/zabierać je z darmowej wersji. Zbyt wiele razy już to widziałem. Prawie zawsze się to kończyło odejściem ludzi.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Czy zawsze musicie na wszystko patrzeć od najgorszej strony i wymyślać najczarniejsze scenariusze ? :hm:


----------



## Din Sevenn

Jeśli Klub Forum ma być płatny, to czy możliwe będzie przeniesienie Ekonomii, Biznesu i Polityki do Inwestycji lub Infrastruktury i Technologii? Albo przynajmniej kilku tematów, takich jak PKB, Ludność w miastach, Administracja Publiczna, Podział Terytorialny, Inwestycje Biurowe, Mieszkaniowe? To jednak co innego niż śmieszki z Dudy w HP.


----------



## SebaD86

No co wy snujecie tu za dziwne wizje? Forum płatne? To nie jest content premium, żeby płacić za to... Wprowadzenie opłat za content, którzy tworzą sami userzy? *To nielogiczne*. Nie będę mówić, gdzie widziałem opłaty za zawartość forum, ale zawsze były to pliki itp itd, które wrzucał głównie admin albo ekipa. To wtedy OK - ale *zwykłe forum*? Naaaah...


----------



## skejl

*Nie ma żadnych oficjalnych planów wprowadzenia opłat za korzystanie z forum, całego lub którejkolwiek jego części.*

Sobiech wypatrzył coś dziwnego, co wskazuje na _możliwość_ wprowadzenia planu premium w przyszłości (raczej obok planu darmowego, nie zamiast). To jedyny fakt, cała reszta to spekulacje.


----------



## skejl

Taka ciekawostka:



joshsam said:


> They are not aware of any changes, updates or anything that should have happened in the time span the forum layout and features went broken.


Według tego moderatora, nikt w VS niczego nie wrzucił na produkcję…


----------



## torunczyk

Ciągle nie wszystko działa.


----------



## SebaD86

Ostatnio ktoś dał fajny sposób żeby przeglądać forum poprzez subskrypcje. Faktycznie - wszytskie ulubione tematy w jednym miejscu, działa.

Ale... jest jakaś opcja, jak na forum, żeby oznaczyć wszystko jako przeczytane?


----------



## demoos




----------



## kalle_sg

SebaD86 said:


> Wprowadzenie opłat za content, którzy tworzą sami userzy? *To nielogiczne*.


No to sluchaj. Naukowcy prowadza badania i pisza na ich podstawie artykuly w ramach swojej pracy. Nastepnie wysylaja je do pism naukowych. Artykuly musza zostac zrecenzowane, co robia inni naukowcy spolecznie w ramach swojej pracy (oplacanej w duzej mierze ze srodkow publicznych). Procesem zarzadzaja redaktorzy - czyli jeszcze inni naukowcy, takze spolecznie. Nastepnie artykul jest publikowany, ale zeby go przeczytac, musisz zaplacic wydawcy - z reguly prywatnej firmie.

Tak, dobrze czytasz: musisz zaplacic obcej, prywatnej firmie, zeby przeczytac swoj wlasny artykul, ktory napisales w ramach swojej pracy (prawdopodobnie oplacanej z podatkow), ktory zrecenzowali za darmo ochotnicy (w ramach swojej pracy prawdopodobnie oplacanej z podatkow) i ktory zredagowal za darmo ochotnik (w ramach swojej pracy prawdopodobnie oplacanej z podatkow).

A konkurencja miedzy naukowcami o to, kto ma wiecej publikacji, rozgrzana do czerwonosci.

Skoro ten (chory) model biznesowy sprawdza sie w takiej powaznej branzy, jak nauka, to czemu tu mialby sie nie sprawdzic?


----------



## SebaD86

kalle_sg said:


> No to sluchaj. Naukowcy prowadza badania i pisza na ich podstawie artykuly w ramach swojej pracy. Nastepnie wysylaja je do pism naukowych. Artykuly *musza zostac zrecenzowane, co robia inni naukowcy spolecznie w ramach swojej pracy (oplacanej w duzej mierze ze srodkow publicznych). Procesem zarzadzaja redaktorzy - czyli jeszcze inni naukowcy, takze spolecznie.* Nastepnie artykul jest publikowany, ale zeby go przeczytac, musisz zaplacic wydawcy - z reguly prywatnej firmie.


Dziękuję.
Jeśli znajdziesz mi forum na którym ktoś redaguje posty innych i każe za to płacić - to przyjedź do Tucholi - obalimy flaszkę 

Znam fora (warez, xxx, inne), gdzie Admin/Mod wrzuca coś na forum i dostęp do działów premium jest blokowany. I można np. wrzucając content dostać rangę VIP czy Uploader i za free być przyjęty.



demoos said:


>


Niby ok, ale dlaczego po kliknięciu tego wywala mnie na główną SSC ?


----------



## Sobiech

del


----------



## Raf124

czy tylko mi sie wydaje czy poznikały linki do tablic z poziomu wątków?


----------



## schuttenbach

kalle_sg said:


> (...)
> Tak, dobrze czytasz: musisz zaplacic obcej, prywatnej firmie, zeby przeczytac swoj wlasny artykul, ktory napisales w ramach swojej pracy (prawdopodobnie oplacanej z podatkow), ktory zrecenzowali za darmo ochotnicy (w ramach swojej pracy prawdopodobnie oplacanej z podatkow) i ktory zredagowal za darmo ochotnik (w ramach swojej pracy prawdopodobnie oplacanej z podatkow).
> (...)


Nie musisz płacić, bo w 99.9% przypadków dostajesz darmową kopię dla autora, a poza tym uczelnie mają dostęp do naukowych baz danych publikacji i ich pracownicy z reguły nie płacą.


----------



## kalle_sg

^^
Nie naukowcy z wlasnej kieszeni, ale uniwerki placa. Chyba, ze akurat dany uniwerek nie placi za dane pismo (co sie przeciez zdarza), wtedy zostaje wlasnie wlasna kieszen.

EOT, chcialem tylko zaznaczyc, ze ten skadinad slusznie wydajacy sie absurdalnym system wcale nie jest fikcyjny, tylko jak najbardziej funkcjonuje w rzeczywistym swiecie przy pieniadzach znacznie wiekszych, niz kiedykolwiek by sie dalo wycisnac z jakiegos forum w necie.


----------



## bartek76

Przeciez to nie jest to samo, prace naukowe wymagaja peer rewiew i sprawdzenia czy nie sa to bujania w oblokach wiec nic dziwnego ze to kosztuje, ciezko to porownac do luznej i do niczego nie zobowiazujacej dyskusji na tematy wszelakie na forach.


----------



## kalle_sg

^^ To mowie przeciez, ze recenzenci i redaktorzy pracuja spoleczenie, za darmo, nikt im za to nie placi...
(Podobnie, jak tutaj moderatorzy i admini)


----------



## demmat

Czy tylko mi tak wolno działa dzisiaj forum? Dodawanie posta trwa długo (pół minuty się*mieli), tak samo przekazane lajki pokazują się*po kilkunastu sekundach, wątki otwierają się*powoli. Ktoś ostatnio chwalił, że po zmianach forum chodzi szybciej, a mi się wydaje, że zwalnia. Ale może to przejściowe problemy.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^A ja myślałem, że z ciepła mój sprzęt nie wydala


----------



## SebaD86

demmat said:


> Czy tylko mi tak wolno działa dzisiaj forum? Dodawanie posta trwa długo (pół minuty się*mieli), tak samo przekazane lajki pokazują się*po kilkunastu sekundach, wątki otwierają się*powoli. Ktoś ostatnio chwalił, że po zmianach forum chodzi szybciej, a mi się wydaje, że zwalnia. Ale może to przejściowe problemy.


No dodawanie postów i odpowiadanie na posty trwa wieki :/

Dodawanie tej odpowiedzi zajęło dokładnie *48 sekund*!


----------



## mateusz.el

Już wczoraj wieczorem mocno zwolniło forum...udręka. Zanim otworzy się jakaś strona tutaj, czy wyśle odpowiedź, to na innej karcie zdążę zrobić kilka innych rzeczy


----------



## xkk

Czy Wam też nie wyświetla części zdjęć, które wstawiacie?


----------



## Kpc21

Mnie wyświetla wszystkie lajki przy postach. Wcześniej tego nie było, wyświetlało tylko kilka (tzn. loginów osób, które te lajki dały) i informację, że jest ich więcej, a opcja ich wyświetlenia nie działała.



Corrny said:


> Przenieśmy FPW na php bb by przemo i będziemy na swoim jak paniska a nie ciągle na tego złodzieja robić xD


To to jeszcze istnieje? Myślałem, że Przemo padło, straciło jakikolwiek sens, jak weszło phpBB3, czyli jakieś 10 lat temu


----------



## phantom23

Ten wątek (w hydeparku) zatrzymał się mi na stronie 3304...
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1633274&page=3304

Próbowałem z innej przeglądarki, obie czyszczone i nic...


----------



## Eyk88

Znowu forum muli...


----------



## dkzg

Muli jak muli, ale po przeczytaniu wątku nie znika on z nieprzeczytanych.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Muli od wczorajszego wieczora. W wersji mobilnej trzeba się nieźle naczekać na załadowanie strony.


----------



## Kpc21

dkzg said:


> Muli jak muli, ale po przeczytaniu wątku nie znika on z nieprzeczytanych.


No bo pewnie nie przeczytałeś całego, pewnie wątek się popsuł i są jakieś posty, które się nie wyświetlają dopóki ludzie nie napiszą odpowiedniej liczby nowych postów albo moderator nie zresetuje wątku.

Bo wątki znów zaczęły się psuć.


----------



## Exelcior

Dziś przy ładowaniu topiców znów database error


----------



## demoos

Tematy laduja sie po 2 minuty...jak zyc


----------



## demoos

Tematy laduja sie po 2 minuty...jak zyc


----------



## mlodyy1985

^^I posty dublują. Eh, parę godzin problemów i chyba dopiero teraz zaczyna coś banglać.


----------



## skejl

Popsuty wątek:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=151486494


----------



## ps-man

skejl said:


> Popsuty wątek:
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=151486494


Żeby to jeden...


----------



## skejl

Miałem zamiar sukcesywnie uzupełniać listę 

PS To chyba jakiś większy problem, bo „Czas na śmiech” też leży od ponad pół godziny i nie wierzę, że żaden moderator akurat tego wątku nie zauważył.


----------



## Pawelski

Mój wąteq się spsuł: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=442884&page=2169 - nie widać kolejnych postów :doh:. Kiedyś już tak bywało w zdjęciowych i trza było nabić ileś tam by się odblokowało więc działam, ale może to nie to :dunno:.


----------



## skejl

To raczej ten sam problem, ale moderacja zaleca zgłaszanie wątków tutaj lub do księgi zamiast tłuczenia pustych postów.


----------



## bartek76

Do luftu z takim forum, może najwyższa czas pomyśleć aby FPW oddzielić od tej kanadyjskiej kpiny i przenieść gdzieś indziej?


----------



## Ogg

Oznakowanie dróg też wisi.
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=677896&page=854


----------



## -PePe-

Na liście wątków po tagu "radom" widać, że dodałem post, ale jak wchodzę w wątek to postu nie widać.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=600381&page=95


----------



## skejl

Ooooo! Jakieś nowe znaczniki doszły.

/embed/" width="612" height="710" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">


----------



## demoos

O ironio, ten watek tez sie zacial 

---


----------



## michael_siberia

Gdzie znacznik do Facebooka?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Mam nadzieję, że pisałeś to w formie żartu


----------



## victorek

Forum działa jakbym się łączył z internetem na pomocą modemu 56kbps z płatnością 35 groszy za impuls....


----------



## artur_js

^^Potwierdzam, u mnie wysyłanie postów zajmowało średnio 20 sekund, a jeden post wysyłał się chyba w 35-40 sekund. Teraz już jest troszkę lepiej, ale przez pewien czas było widać, że forum przeżywa trudne chwile.


----------



## skejl

demoos said:


> O ironio, ten watek tez sie zacial
> 
> ---


Musisz mieć włączone skrypty, bez tego tweeta nie zobaczysz :tongue3: W kodzie źródłowym strony wygląda to tak:



Code:


Przykład zastosowania znacznika Tweet:<br />
<br />
<script type="text/javascript"> function loadx(data) {   document.write(data.html); } </script> <script type="text/javascript" src="https://api.twitter.com/1/statuses/oembed.json?id=1035908242277376001&callback=loadx"></script> <div class="twitter" onLoad="loadx().html"/></div><br />
<br />
Póki co nie najpiękniej to wygląda, pewnie jeszcze dopracują, ale chyba można używać <img src="images/smilies/wink.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Wink" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## demoos

Nie pomoze. Firefox ma jakis problem z tweeterem.
Obrazkow linkowanych przez


----------



## skejl

Ja korzystam z Firefoksa i widzę zarówno tweety, jak i obrazki.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Potwierdzam. Może trzeba zaktualizować sobie soft do najnowszego ?


----------



## skejl

To raczej nie jest kwestia aktualności oprogramowania. Bez jaj, skrypty są od zawsze. Demoos sobie nieco stuningował Firefoksa, może blokada chińskich bajek jest przeczulona? :lol: A może blokujesz niektóre nagłówki żądania, a Twitter akurat ich wymaga?


----------



## AndU

Mam ten sam problem z obrazkami z twittera- w żaden sposób nie mogę ich zmusić do wyświetlania się jako elementu forum. Bez problemu ładują się otworzone jako bezpośrednie linki w nowych kartach. Najnowszy firefox, no script i ublock origin. 
To nie jest tylko problem ustawień w przeglądarce, bo obrazki z twittera nie wyświetlają mi się również w firefoxie na komórce. Z tego co pamiętam twitter w pewnym momencie starał się mocno ograniczyć hotlinkowanie ich zdjęć. 
Osadzone tweety też się nie wyświetlają- wygląda to jak w zrzucie ekranu wklejonym przez demoos'a :dunno:


----------



## ArtiiP

AndU said:


> Najnowszy firefox, no script i ublock origin.
> To nie jest tylko problem ustawień w przeglądarce, bo obrazki z twittera nie wyświetlają mi się również w firefoxie na komórce.


SOA#1 acz nie mam no script

może czas najwyższy na czysty nowy profil? razem z zaoraniem sync! 

aha na helpie mozili jest nastukany sposób który jest niepotrzebnie skomplikowany 

polecam wpisać w url bar (bez http/https itp)
aboutrofiles
cisnąć enter na klawiaturze
i tam utworzyć nowy profil i ustawić go jako domyślny no i uruchomić ponownie

Oczywiście zaora to ustawienia, zostawiając dodatki (z ich ustawieniami domyślnymi)
I nadal można wrócić do starego w podobny sposób (o ile się nie usunie ofc)


----------



## demoos

Luki_SL said:


> ^^Potwierdzam. Może trzeba zaktualizować sobie soft do najnowszego ?


Mam najnowszy.



skejl said:


> To raczej nie jest kwestia aktualności oprogramowania. Bez jaj, skrypty są od zawsze. Demoos sobie nieco stuningował Firefoksa, może blokada chińskich bajek jest przeczulona? :lol: A może blokujesz niektóre nagłówki żądania, a Twitter akurat ich wymaga?


To samo jest z wylaczonym ublockiem. Noscripta nie mam.


----------



## AndU

ArtiiP said:


> SOA#1 acz nie mam no script
> 
> może czas najwyższy na czysty nowy profil? razem z zaoraniem sync!


No właśnie nie korzystam z sync, ani nie mam żadnych profili poza podstawowym.
Reinstalacja firefoxa już od jakiegoś czasu chodzi mi po głowie, ale wpierw muszę wymyślić co zrobić z tymi kilkoma setkami kart otwartych w tle, w których przechowuje bardzo dużo bardzo ważnych informacji :|


----------



## demoos

Odpalilem nowy profil. Bez dodatkow. To samo.


----------



## Kpc21

AndU said:


> Reinstalacja firefoxa już od jakiegoś czasu chodzi mi po głowie, ale wpierw muszę wymyślić co zrobić z tymi kilkoma setkami zakładek, w których przechowuje bardzo dużo bardzo ważnych informacji :|


Istnieje taka opcja jak eksport i import zakładek.

Można też ręcznie wygrzebać plik, w którym przeglądarka je przechowuje, i zrobić kopię.


----------



## ArtiiP

Kpc21 said:


> Istnieje taka opcja jak eksport i import zakładek.
> 
> Można też ręcznie wygrzebać plik, w którym przeglądarka je przechowuje, i zrobić kopię.


Ręczne grzebanie to nie polecam, fx jakoś w okolicach 30 to strasznie pokomplikował. 
normalny export/import zostaje

demoos: a coś (antywirus) Ci przypadkiem nie filtruje ruchu?

ps w trybie prono twit znika, może masz włączone filtrowanie śledzących dla "normalnych"?


----------



## skejl

@Demoos
U mnie idą takie nagłówki, porównaj ze swoimi:



Code:


GET /1/statuses/oembed.json?id=1035908242277376001&callback=loadx HTTP/1.1
Host: api.twitter.com
User-Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; Intel Mac OS X 10.13; rv:61.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/61.0
Accept: */*
Accept-Language: pl,en-US;q=0.7,en;q=0.3
Accept-Encoding: gzip, deflate, br
Referer: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=151914910
Connection: keep-alive
Ghostery-AntiTracking:  
If-Modified-Since: Mon, 03 Sep 2018 00:25:56 GMT
Cache-Control: max-age=0

I takie polecenie cURL-a, gdybyś chciał sprawdzić, czy z konsoli Ci działa:



Code:


curl 'https://api.twitter.com/1/statuses/oembed.json?id=1035908242277376001&callback=loadx' -H 'User-Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; Intel Mac OS X 10.13; rv:61.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/61.0' -H 'Accept: */*' -H 'Accept-Language: pl,en-US;q=0.7,en;q=0.3' --compressed -H 'Referer: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=151914910' -H 'Connection: keep-alive' -H 'Ghostery-AntiTracking:  ' -H 'If-Modified-Since: Mon, 03 Sep 2018 00:25:56 GMT' -H 'Cache-Control: max-age=0'


----------



## Sławek

wifon said:


> Swoją drogą ten Funding Choices to niezły syf będzie z tego co widzę: https://www.wirtualnemedia.pl/artykul/google-funding-choices-jak-walczyc-z-blokowaniem-reklam


jestem ciekaw jak na te poradniki tu zamieszczane zareagują administratorzy SSC.

Kiedyś za podobny poradnik otrzymałem od 625 briga na 30 dni...


----------



## Sasza

Sławek;152815884 said:


> jestem ciekaw jak na te poradniki tu zamieszczane zareagują administratorzy SSC.
> 
> Kiedyś za podobny poradnik otrzymałem od 625 briga na 30 dni...


Tylko czy to nie było w czasach jak właścicielem był Jan i problemy z działaniem forum pojawiały się od czasu do czasu, a nie praktycznie codziennie?


----------



## gauomzei

Na co dzień używam SSC w domu na Firefoxie i z odpalonym uBlockiem (do którego dodałem jakieś filtry blokujące skrypty wykrywające adbloker'y), właśnie wszedłem na innym komputerze przez Chrome i to jest jakiś dramat hno: co druga strona przestaje się wczytywać w połowie a na pasku stanu wyświetla się "Czekam na fundingchoices.google.com..." :bash: To jak z zabezpieczeniami DRM w grach i nie tylko, tracą na tym wyłącznie ci, którzy chcą korzystać normalnie i bez kombinowania .


----------



## demoos

Karanie za to byla by kpina. Bez zablokowania 3 rzeczy forum sie nie wczytuje.


----------



## _Kaczy

gauomzei said:


> Na co dzień używam SSC w domu na Firefoxie i z odpalonym uBlockiem (


Firefox rulez :banana:

Nie wiem czemu Chrome na taką dużą popularność.


----------



## Kpc21

Sławek;152815884 said:


> jestem ciekaw jak na te poradniki tu zamieszczane zareagują administratorzy SSC.
> 
> Kiedyś za podobny poradnik otrzymałem od 625 briga na 30 dni...


Podrzuciłem administracji w wątku międzynarodowym informację o tym, co tu w kwestii Funding Choices wynaleźliście, i wydają się być wdzięczni, kombinują, co z tym zrobić 

Kto korzysta z blokera reklam, ten i tak będzie to robił, zawsze SSC można sobie dodać do wyjątków (i blokować tylko samo to Funding Choices).


----------



## notdot

Dzisiaj doświadczam problemów z logowaniem się
wpisuję login i hasło enter
firefox pokazuje że strona się wczytuje
ale nie pojawia się nic, zazwyczaj jest strona powitalna i następuje przekierowanie na stronę forum, a tym razem nic
muszę odświeżyć stronę, wracam do głównej znów wpisywanie loginu i hasła 
wtedy dopiero się udaje zalogować


----------



## ixs

masakra, po zupdejtowaniu chroma SSC jest srednio uzywalne... czasem musze po 3 razy odswiezac, zeby strona zaladowala sie w calosci... 

Widze ze problem znany i nierozwiazany... da sie moze jakos cofnac aktualizacje przegladarki? Bo w dodatku ten nowy design strasznie chaotyczny i nieczytelny gdy idzie o otwarte karty...

---

Dobra, chyba syt opanowana dzieki pomocnym kolegom z poprzednich stron.


----------



## rekcza

Może i opanowana ale jak forum ma się rozwijać kiedy nikt nowy nie jest w stanie tu zawitać.


----------



## jaco78

Jestem całkowicie zielony w kwestiach technicznych, niech mi ktoś powie krok po kroku co zrobić aby wyłączyć to ścierwo co blokuje forum na chromie bo już dostaje białej gorączki.


----------



## demoos

dwie strony do tylu sa opisy jak to zrobic


----------



## jaco78

^^ Czytałem ale nie kapuję mimo to bo jestem laikiem technicznym. Nie wiem np. co to są adresy XHR i gdzie szukać Ublock origin.


----------



## demoos

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ublock-origin/cjpalhdlnbpafiamejdnhcphjbkeiagm?hl=pl

Reszta opisu byla chyba z obrazkami


----------



## rekcza

wpisz w wyszukiwarkę google "ublock origin" i ci wyszuka, następnie zainstaluj, w prawym górnym rogu przeglądarki pojawi się ikonka dodatku w postaci tarczy.


----------



## jaco78

Dobra połapałem się w tym, dzięki panowie, chyba pomogło.


----------



## Kpc21

Dawno nie widziałem - przed chwilą:


----------



## skejl

Też miałem.


----------



## 933902

demoos said:


> Karanie za to byla by kpina. Bez zablokowania 3 rzeczy forum sie nie wczytuje.


Zaprawdę dziwi mnie to co mówisz, bo wchodzę codziennie i nie mam żadnych problemów. A z żadnych AdBlocków nie korzystam, bo się boję.


----------



## Kpc21

Używanie adblocka akurat zwiększa bezpieczeństwo.


----------



## AUTO

Od wczoraj forum strasznie mi zamula, strony wczytują się bardzo długo. Początkowo myślałem, że to coś z moim netem, ale problem występuje jedynie z SSC. Używam Opery.


----------



## Curz

^^
U mnie to samo. Na domowej sieci (Firefox), w pracy (Chrome) czy z tel na wifi (Safari).


----------



## PYJTER

FIREFOX
+ adblock
https://addons.mozilla.org/pl/firefox/addon/adblock-plus/

Po instalacji odznacznie że zezwalacie na akceptowlane reklamy.

+ 
klikacie potem:
wklejcie w przeglądarkę i dodajcie:

abp:subscribe?location=https://raw.githubusercontent.com/MajkiIT/polish-ads-filter/master/polish-adblock-filters/adblock.txt&title=Polskie%20Filtry%20Adblock
abp:subscribe?location=https://raw.githubusercontent.com/MajkiIT/polish-ads-filter/master/cookies_filters/adblock_cookies.txt&title=Polskie%20Filtry%20Cookies%20Adblock
abp:subscribe?location=https://easylist-downloads.adblockplus.org/fb_annoyances_full.txt&title=Facebook%20adblock
abp:subscribe?location=https://easylist-downloads.adblockplus.org/yt_annoyances_other.txt&title=Youtube%20adblock
abp:subscribe?location=https://easylist-downloads.adblockplus.org/easylist.txt&title=EasyList

Jak nie idzie to wejdźcie na stronę i po kolei kliknijcie te 5 linków:

Strona z linkami :
https://www.certyficate.it/polski-filtr-adblock-ublock-origin-adblock-plus-nano-adblocker-adguard/


I cieszcie się wyciętymi skryptami śledzenia i sprawdzania blokowania i całe Funding Choices, śledzeniem facebook , twiteer, reklamami youtube etc... . Filtry codziennie się pobierają i aktualizują same.


Nie ma lepszego zestawu ja nie wiem co to reklama  a forum lata jak marzenie...


----------



## demoos

adblock to lipa. ublock orgin duzo skuteczniejszy


----------



## ArtiiP

pamiętajcie jednak, że ssc utrzymuje się z reklam

tak, tych które ublock/adblock wycina.


Owszem te spowolnienia sa irytujące, ale to nie powód by wycinać *wszystkie* adsy.


----------



## hecoxkielce

Czy dobrze rozumiem z powyższych wypowiedzi że adblock jest przyczyną problemu? Tak zamulonego forum jeszcze nie widziałem, co drugie kliknięcie kończy się ekranem ładowania, bądź wyświetla się tylko jeden post na całą strone 

Korzystam z Opery z wbudowanym adblockiem. Faktycznie gdy na ten sam link wejde z M Edge bez adblocka wszystko w normie. 

Dość agresywna ta polityka :fiddle:

Dochodzi jeszcze tło wiadomości migające we wszystkich odcieniach szarości


----------



## notdot

czyli nie tylko mi forum strasznie zamula


----------



## skejl

^^x2 Nie, to brak adblocka (lub innego blokera pewnego bardzo konkretnego skryptu) jest przyczyną powszechnego problemu. A u Ciebie to nie wiem.


----------



## PYJTER

demoos said:


> adblock to lipa. ublock orgin duzo skuteczniejszy


Obojętnie co zastosujesz Adblock, uBlock Origin, Adblock Plus, Nano Adblocker, Adguard jest takie samo inaczej tylko wygląda a najważniejsze są filtry na podstawie których ma wycinać odpowiednie skrypty,reklamy...


----------



## demoos

skutecznosc dzialania jest rozna, jak obciazenie komputera. Po miesiacu sprawdzania zmienilem na ublocka


----------



## proskarzysko

Hej, czy możliwe jest, że SSC blokuje hotlinkowane zdjęcia z mojej strony (link w podpisie)?
Zablokowana domena, IP, coś innego?
Nie wyświetlają się. Kiedyś było ok.
Czy blokadę hotlinków mógł może ustawić hostingodawca?


----------



## demoos

Bo nie ma https, po http sie nie pokazuja


----------



## ArtiiP

^^ spróbuje trochę jaśniej, 
ssc przeszło na https (jak większość)
większość przeglądarek, gdy strona https żąda zasobów http(bez S) próbuje jednak tego https, a jak się nie uda, to nie pobiera/wyświetla wcale.

męcz swojego hostingowca o https, bez tego, niedługo nie będzie "Cię" widać nigdzie.


----------



## Ogg

Chyba czas zainteresować się wspomnianym uBlockiem... Do tej pory nie miałem problemów, ale dziś forum chodzi mi gorzej niż cokolwiek na modemie 20 lat temu. :/


----------



## notdot

ArtiiP said:


> ssc przeszło na https (jak większość)


tak czy inaczej ostatnio strasznie długo trwa wczytywanie obrazków nawet z linków z httpS
a jak na stronie jest więcej zdjęć to się potrafią w ogóle nie załadować


----------



## wkrety_mocujace

Może mi ktoś wytłumaczyć jak zrobić ten myk z uBlockiem w Operze żeby działało? Bo po prostu krew zalewa...


----------



## Kpc21

Opera działa na silniku Chrome, więc robisz to identycznie, jak w Chrome.


----------



## Bastian.

Kurczę nie mam tych blokad a mimo to ssc chodzi dość dobrze. Dziwna sprawa.


----------



## zajf

ArtiiP said:


> pamiętajcie jednak, że ssc utrzymuje się z reklam


Za niedługo będzie z opłat za konta premium, na które nie będą ładowane skrypty zamulające.


----------



## skejl

Jeśli ów hipotetyczny abonament miałby być brealizowany za pomocą Funding Choices, to wydaje mi się, że akurat te skrypty będą się dalej ładować, żeby ustalić czy ty to ty…


----------



## drugastrona

ArtiiP said:


> pamiętajcie jednak, że ssc utrzymuje się z reklam
> 
> tak, tych które ublock/adblock wycina.
> 
> 
> Owszem te spowolnienia sa irytujące, ale to nie powód by wycinać *wszystkie* adsy.


Ale chyba chodzi o to, żeby kliknąć w reklamę, no nie? Jeżeli reklama się wyświetla, a ja i tak nie kliknę, to nikt nie zarabia. Chyba że chodzi tylko i wyłączenie o wyświetlenia, ale to byłoby głupie i nielogiczne.


----------



## equest

Czegoś tu nie rozumiem.
Google aktualizuje Chroma o Funding Choices.
A jednocześnie na swojej stronie umieszcza uBlock Origin.


----------



## Sławek

Bastian. said:


> Kurczę nie mam tych blokad a mimo to ssc chodzi dość dobrze. Dziwna sprawa.


Ja wyżej. 
Bezproblemowo działa.


----------



## Tomkisiel

Od wczoraj SSC działa mi dobrze na Chromie. Może coś naprawili.


----------



## Eyk88

^^ Potwierdzam. Wreszcie...


A swoją drogą to żenujące, że operator forum nie wydał na ten temat żadnego oświadczenia. Forum dalej działa dość wolno w porównaniu z innymi stronami.


----------



## Sasza

PHP się zepsuło.


----------



## Hipolit

Sasza said:


> PHP się zepsuło.


U mnie nie tylko PHP.


----------



## Ogg

U mnie to samo, co którąś podstronę.


----------



## Elaks

100 lat planowania się psuje. Nie wyświetlają się nowo dodane posty.


----------



## noclab

U mnie wczorajsze posty wyświetlają się jak gdyby były dodane przed momentem, a nowych (dzisiejszych) w ogóle nie widać.


----------



## Raf124

Któryś z modów tnie w hydeparku czy to jakieś problemy techniczne, że posty znikają?


----------



## Krzychu70

Coś dziwnego się u mnie dzieje - na większość działów wchodzę bezproblemowo, ale gdy próbuję się dostać na dowolny wątek z Klubu Forum, to program antywirusowy mi blokuje tę możliwość z informacją, że na stronie znajduje się zagrożenie (trojan). Też tak macie?


----------



## pmaciej7

Też.


----------



## Ogg

U mnie bez zarzutu. (Opera, AVG komercyjny)


----------



## GrimFadango

U mnie Eset blokuje Klub Forum, np.: Ekonomia, Biznes i Polityka

HTML/Scrlnject.B


----------



## SebaD86

Przed chwilą miałem _Database Error_ przy wchodzeniu na SSC... Ktoś coś?


----------



## Kpc21

Regularnie tak się dzieje, to jest normalne


----------



## potwo-or

Gdzieś w wątku Ekonomia, Biznes, Polityka wcięło dalsze strony... bo szukam wątku o budżetach miast i gmin i nima. A najdalszy wątek jest na stronie drugiej...


----------



## ArtiiP

^^ tam na dole (display options) masz filtr 1 miesiąc zmień sobie na więcej, i się poprawi.

Jednak jak pamiętasz tytuł to wyszukiwarka powinna dać radę, ale tam też domyślnie jest ograniczenie czasowe 1 dzień, trzeba pamiętać by to zmienić.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Ja rozumiem, że od czasu do czasu może na stronie wystąpić błąd, ale od wczoraj, to strona chyba więcej nie działa niż działa.


----------



## demoos

Czasami? Co chwile.


----------



## Kpc21

No ale to jest normalne.


----------



## PiotrG

Jasnej cholery można dostać od tych błędów.


----------



## ArtiiP

Kpc21 said:


> No ale to jest normalne. To forum tak ma.


nie, to nie jest normalne.


----------



## Luki_SL

Jak najbardziej nienormalne. W wersji mobilnej również jest problem.


----------



## k%

ja nie mam problemow, raz na czas wywali databse error ale wystarczy odswiezyc i od razu dziala, tak samo na tel


----------



## ArtiiP

k%: widać, że nie straciłeś jeszcze jakiegoś większego posta przez takie błędy ;-) 
a tak przed chwilą mi nawet dość krótkiego zeżarło (nie, nie zachował się w cache) i już nie chciało mi się go powtarzać. 


Każdy taki db error (i białe strony), to kropelka do ograniczenia działalności na forum. Dla właściciela to mniej wejść, a wiec mniej kasiory z reklam. Chyba nie o to mu chodzi(?)


----------



## Kpc21

Masz rację co do tej kropelki niestety. Błędy zniechęcają, a i ja miałem takie sytuacje, że nawet długiego posta mi zeżarło. Choć to w początkach nowego zarządu raczej, ewentualnie w momentach, gdy faktycznie było większe obciążenie serwerów.


----------



## jaco78

Kpc21 said:


> Ja tam nic nadzwyczajnego nie widzę. Od czasu do czasu wywali się Database Error, ale to standard w sumie.


Jeśli to "od czasu do czasu" dla Ciebie to średnio co kilka kliknięć na SSC to faktycznie masz rację. Jeszcze do przedwczoraj czegoś takiego nie było więc raczej żaden standard.


----------



## Zachu.

Źle obsługujecie 
Ja mam listę ulubionych wątków i tak klikam każdy w nowej karcie. Jeden z dziesięciu nie bangla, reszta idzie jak burza.
Lista blokowania jest paranoidalna


----------



## skejl

ArtiiP said:


> k%: widać, że nie straciłeś jeszcze jakiegoś większego posta przez takie błędy ;-)


Osobiście też jeszcze nigdy. Ten database error jakoś zawsze wydarza się już po dodaniu posta do bazy. Wchodzę do wątku ponownie i post jak najbardziej tam jest.

A co do pisania dłuższych postów, to i tak mam zwyczaj trzymać „kopię zapasową” w edytorze tekstu i to przede wszystkim na wypadek nieumyślnego zamknięcia karty albo zwisu komputera. W ten sposób jak najbardziej traciłem posty w przeszłości.


----------



## jaco78

Chyba naprawili bo dziś ani razu database errora nie widziałem.


----------



## SebaD86

ArtiiP said:


> Każdy taki db error (i białe strony), to kropelka do ograniczenia działalności na forum. Dla właściciela to mniej wejść, a wiec mniej kasiory z reklam. Chyba nie o to mu chodzi(?)


Reklam? Adblock + uBlock


----------



## SebaD86

jaco78 said:


> Chyba naprawili bo dziś ani razu database errora nie widziałem.


Sorry że post pod postem, ale ja dziś miałem już 2... Chociaż kilka dni faktycznie był spokój.


----------



## victorek

Na jakiej zasadzie subskrypcje wątków się zapisują. Nic nie subowałem a mam pełną liste.


----------



## ArtiiP

^^tam gdzie cokolwiek napisałeś dostajesz suba


----------



## victorek

a jak odsubuje to pomimo sporadycznego zapostowania ten sub się nie odnowi?


----------



## ArtiiP

z tego co pamiętam zeznania innych, to się odnawia


----------



## Zachu.

ArtiiP said:


> ^^tam gdzie cokolwiek napisałeś dostajesz suba


Nie wydaje mi się. U mnie na koncie da się to kontrolować całkiem sprawnie 

W danym temacie u góry po prawej jest: Thread Tools -> Subscribe to this Thread i wszystko działa.


----------



## Rysse

ArtiiP said:


> ^^tam gdzie cokolwiek napisałeś dostajesz suba


Oj chyba tak to nie działa. Zamieszczam posty w wielu wątkach, lecz subskrypcję mam tylko w tych, które sam wybrałem. Może to kwestia ustawień ?


----------



## bad455

Wystarczy wejść w opcje forum, znaleźć opcję "_Default Thread Subscription Mode_", zmienić ją na "_Do not subscribe_" i zapisać.


----------



## demoos

Wystarczy wejsc przez

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/subscription.php

by sie dowiedziec co mamy w subskrybcjach


----------



## wifon

Chyba ogarnąłem jak działa aplikacja skyscrapercity

W widoku "subscribed" widzę wszystkie wątki subskrybowane, niezależnie od tego czy są w nich nowe posty, czy nie

W widoku "unread" widzę wszystkie wątki, w których są posty których jeszcze nie widziałem

A da się w aplikacji przeglądać wątki w taki sposób, jak pokazuje: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/usercp.php
Czyli hybrydowo, nowe posty w wątkach które subskrybowałem?


----------



## SebaD86

^^
No przecież w https://www.skyscrapercity.com/usercp.php są nieprzeczytane wątki w subskrypcjach? Czy nie o to chodzi, bo się pogubiłem...

W sumie tu też https://www.skyscrapercity.com/subscription.php, ale dodatkowo pokazuje wątki przeczytane.


----------



## wifon

Mi chodzi o oficjalną aplikację na smartfona


----------



## Sławek

W Smartfonie, gdy wejdziemy w jakiś wątek to jest opcja wyboru strony wątku. 
O ile w wersji komputerowej jest ciąg ostatnich stron do wyboru, o tyle w wersji mobilnej trzeba wpisać numer strony.
Kliknięcie na pole do wpisywania otwiera klawiaturę i od razu ją chowa i nijak nie można w tym polu niczego wpisać, a samo przeglądanie jest utrudnione. I mało logiczne: jest opcja "<last". Co zwykle oznacza ostatnią stronę. Tyle że jej kliknięcie właśnie przesuwa na stronę wcześniejszą.


----------



## wifon

Sławek;154763492 said:


> W Smartfonie, gdy wejdziemy w jakiś wątek to jest opcja wyboru strony wątku.


O tym, to ja wiem. Ale nie o to mi chodzi

@SebaD86
w /usercp są wątki które subskrybowałeś i w których są nowe posty. można kliknąć w wejście do pierwszegoo nieprzeczytanego posta

w /subscription są wszystkie wątki które subskrybowałeś, niezależnie od tego czy są w nich nieprzeczytane posty, czy nie

Aplikacja w zakładce "Subscribed" pokauje to co wersja www na podstronie /subsctription, a ja szukam co zrobić żeby widzieć to co widzę w komputerze na /usercp


----------



## Sławek

wifon said:


> O tym, to ja wiem. Ale nie o to mi chodzi


A ja nie pisałem do Ciebie, tylko zgłaszam nowy problem administratorom


----------



## SebaD86

^^
A ja mam takie pytanie. Dlaczego jak wejdę na telefonie na ssc, to mi nie "czyta" wątków jak potem przeglądam na komputerze? Mimo że od czytania na telefonie do czytania na kompie nie pojawiły się nowe posty. Każdy tak ma?


----------



## ABWera

czy tylko mi przestawił się język na FPW?
edit: po powtórnym zalogowaniu wszystko wróciło do normy.


----------



## untasz_napirisza

Z jakichś powodów w HP w dziale "Ekonomia, biznes, polityka" widzę tylko dwie strony i nie mogę znaleźć wątku irańskiego. Ja rozumiem, że dzięki najnowszym działaniom polskich władz stosunki polsko-irańskie de facto już nie istnieją ale można było jeszcze trochę poczekać...


----------



## Rysse

untasz_napirisza said:


> Z jakichś powodów w HP w dziale "Ekonomia, biznes, polityka" widzę tylko dwie strony i nie mogę znaleźć wątku irańskiego. Ja rozumiem, że dzięki najnowszym działaniom polskich władz stosunki polsko-irańskie de facto już nie istnieją ale można było jeszcze trochę poczekać...


Na samym dole strony "Ekonomia, biznes, polityka" po lewej jest okienko - Display Options - tam zmień zakres czasowy pokazywania wątków. Po prostu w wątku irańskim od dawna nikt nic nie pisał, a strona z automatu pokazuje tylko wątki z ostatniego miesiąca


----------



## ArtiiP

Na dole strony (z tematami) masz filtry - domyślnie jest ustawione 2 tygodnie, zmień na więcej. o kolega ubiegł (no i fakt to 1msc) 

jak pamiętasz nazwę to wyszukiwarka też jest, ale domyślnie jest podobna podpucha tylko bardziej (bo 1 dzień)


----------



## Din Sevenn

Da się domyślnie ustawić, żeby dział pokazywał wszystkie wątki?


----------



## bad455

^^
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/profile.php?do=editoptions
Default Thread Age Cut Off


----------



## SkyscraperBrother

Była jakaś awaria? Z niewyjaśnionych przyczyn nie wchodziło mi stare hasło (nie było nawet 5 prób logowania, od razu wyrzucało na "try again in 15 minutes". Pomógł dopiero reset hasła.


----------



## skup tabelek

SkyscraperBrother said:


> Była jakaś awaria? Z niewyjaśnionych przyczyn nie wchodziło mi stare hasło (nie było nawet 5 prób logowania, od razu wyrzucało na "try again in 15 minutes". Pomógł dopiero reset hasła.


Chyba była awaria, ja też nie mogłem wejść. Ale hasła nie resetowałem, odczekałem.


----------



## Varnix

gdy cytuję posta ze zdjęciem to cytuje się całe zdjęcie a nie link do niego czy miniaturka. cytowanie zdjęcia, często dużego zapewne obciąża przeglądarki co może powodować wkurzenie. jak temu zaradzić?


----------



## skejl

Jeśli to zdjęcie pojawiło się wcześniej na tej samej stronie, to o żadnym „obciążeniu” raczej nie ma mowy — przeglądarka wcale nie pobierze go dwa razy. Natomiast pozostaje estetyczny, bo taki cytat z obrazkiem bądź kilkoma jest zwyczajnie wysoki i utrudnia czytanie. Są na to dwa sposoby:

1. Zastąpić obrazek linkiem (starczy usunąć znaczniki IMG wokół adresu obrazka).
2. Użyć znacznika RESIZE, najłatwiej wstawić go tym przyciskiem:










----

Poniżej przezentacja jednego i drugiego sposobu (z wykorzystaniem powyższego obrazka).

1.



Code:


https://i.imgur.com/vAGTTBK.png

Daje link do obrazka:

https://i.imgur.com/vAGTTBK.png

2.



Code:


[ RESIZE="50" ][ IMG ]https://i.imgur.com/vAGTTBK.png[ /IMG ][ /RESIZE ]

(Musisz tylko wywalić te spacje) daje obrazek o wymiarach nieprzekraczających 50x50 pikseli:


----------



## Zachu.

Obciąża. Ten post może leżeć dwa dni i ktoś taki "elegancki" cytat wali to zasysa jeszcze raz.
Wystarczy odnieść się do teksu i wywalić wszystko pomiędzy


----------



## 19Dako20

co sie dzieje sie z forum, zalogowalem sie na konta uzytkowników z Irlandii oraz z FPW xD


----------



## alchemik

tomaszek tomaszek said:


> Powiedzcie, czy to tylko u mnie czy u Was też tak jest, że od ok. tygodnia nie wyświetlają się ostatnie (najświeższe) posty w danych wątkach - pomimo, że kliknie się "Last Page" wątek kończy się na poście powiedzmy z dnia poprzedniego (choć na pasku adresu przeglądarki, jak wpiszę na końcu adresu numer strony o np. 3 większy to przejdzie mi do ostatniego posta) - ćwiczone na 2 różnych przeglądarkach, efekt ten sam....


Problem jest na różnych przeglądarkach i bez zalogowania nowych postów nie sposób przeczytać. Forum dla niezarejestrowanych czytelników sporo traci ze swej atrakcyjności, niestety.


----------



## m_w_r

^^ Tu się toczy dyskusja na ten temat. Zainstalowali jakiś dodatek celem zwiększenia bezpieczeństwa i się co nieco rozsypało. Na moje oko wygląda to jakby po drodze był jakiś przezroczysty serwer buforujący strony, którego zawartość nie jest poprawnie odświeżana (sprawdźcie godzinę generacji strony u dołu!).


----------



## tomaszek tomaszek

m_w_r said:


> ^^ Tu się toczy dyskusja na ten temat. Zainstalowali jakiś dodatek celem zwiększenia bezpieczeństwa i się co nieco rozsypało. Na moje oko wygląda to jakby po drodze był jakiś przezroczysty serwer buforujący strony, którego zawartość nie jest poprawnie odświeżana (sprawdźcie godzinę generacji strony u dołu!).



faktycznie, po zalogowaniu problem znika - dzięki


----------



## insi1

boogie11 said:


> Przeglądam forum po tagach niestety nie pokazuje mi nowych postów.


Niestety u mnie to samo. Na stronie głównej wątku(tagu) widnieje, że ktoś dodał nowy komentarz, a w samym wątku niczego nowego nie znajduję. Wydaje mi się ponadto, że posty dodane wczoraj widnieją jako dodane dzisiaj. To tak jakby serwer, baza główna posiadała przestawiony zegar, czy coś takiego?!hno:

Aha. I jeszcze jedno! Wszystkie dodane ostatnio posty widać jeżeli jestem zalogowany, jeżeli zalogowany nie jestem występują problemy opisane wyżej.


----------



## Lgefy

^^
U mnie jak u kolegi wyżej. Trwa to już parę dobrych dni. Korzystam na codzień z Safar, ale na Firefoxie mam to samo.


----------



## taraxacum

*Problem*

U mnie też jest problem, nie widać nowych postów. Czasami widać stare sprzed kilku dni, czasami widać aktualne, potem po kolejnym otwarciu wątku znowu tylko stare. Co ciekawe, często ostatnie posty sprzed kilku dni mają podaną datę dzisiejszą. 
Rejestracja na forum ani zmiana przeglądarki nic nie dały.


----------



## krystianwro

Problem dla niezalogowanych przeglądających forum na smartfoie. Od tygodnia włącza się wersja mobilna (kolorystyka jasnoniebieska) bardzo nieudana i mało czytelna. Niestety przełączanie na wersje komputerową uproszczoną nic nie daje, powraca wersja mobilna (jasnoniebieska).
Proszę o zmiany, które wyeliminują ten problem.


----------



## ravendark

Problemy związane z niewyświetlaniem ostatnich postów, niepoprawnymi datami, itp. są zapewne związane z nieprawidłową konfiguracja cachowania w cloudflare. Niestety ale kilka osób które znam i regularnie czytało forum zrezygnowało z tego przez powyższe problemy a mnie zmusiło do rejestracji po 15 latach od kiedy zacząłem forum czytać. Myślę ze takie nieprzygotowane zmiany są bardzo złe i zniechęcają ludzi do forum, a chyba nie o to chodzi właścicielom. 

Z mojej strony dorzucam kolejny problem, prawdopodobnie też związany z cloudflare, używając chrome dosyć często strony się nie ładują zwracając Bad Request - request header field exceeds server limit.


----------



## KeriM1983

Witam, potwierdzam problemy z działaniem forum!. Będąc niezalogowanym (a tak ogólnie korzystałem z forum) nie widać ostatnich postów :/. Właściwie jest tak na wszystkich przeglądarkach - Firefox, Edge, Opera.


----------



## Packie

vutik said:


> Może trzeba przełączyć w przeglądarce? Kropki po prawej stronie okienka z adresem strony i opcja "Żądaj witryny mobilnej"?



Niestety niczego to nie zmienia.


----------



## Grvl

Chcę stworzyć nowy temat i forum go nie przyjmuje.

W Chrome wyskakuje mi taki komunikat:



> Ta strona nie działa Serwer www.skyscrapercity.com nie może teraz obsłużyć tego żądania.
> HTTP ERROR 500


W firefoxie też nie działa, ale tam nie wyskakuje żaden błąd, tylko pojawia się czysta biała strona.

Posty normalnie (jak widać) działają.


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

Mnie z kolei w zeszłym tygodniu, gdy się logowałem przez smartfona (firefox), po zalogowaniu przerzucało na rosyjskie forum - do wątku o budowie mostu na Krym...

A od wczoraj po kliknięciu "log in" wyskakuje strona jak gdybym nadal nie był zalogowany, ale przejście z głównej strony FPW do konkretnego wątku owocuje juz normalnym zalogowaniem - z możliwością pisania postów, dawania lajków, etc...


----------



## SkyscraperBrother

^^ Mam te same problemy z logowaniem, zarówno na Firefoxie jaki i Chrome.


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

Na komputerze używam Vivaldi, na Operze czy FF nie próbowałem, ale widzę że nie muszę...


----------



## cc1

Był wcześniej podany na to sposób - zaznaczyć checkboxa "pozostań zalogowany", u mnie pomogło (Firefox).


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

Też różnie z tym bywa.


----------



## ABWera

dziwne też, że jak się loguję to po próbie pokazuje mi, że jestem niezalogowany. Ale gdy wejdę w konkretny wątek/dział to tam już jestem zalogowany.


----------



## SkyscraperBrother

cc1 said:


> Był wcześniej podany na to sposób - zaznaczyć checkboxa "pozostań zalogowany", u mnie pomogło (Firefox).



Właśnie zastosowałem ten myk (znowu problemy z logowaniem), niestety bezskutecznie. Po wejściu w wątek jestem już normalnie zalogowany, ale na głównej mnie wyrzuca.


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

SkyscraperBrother said:


> Właśnie zastosowałem ten myk (znowu problemy z logowaniem), niestety bezskutecznie. Po wejściu w wątek jestem już normalnie zalogowany, ale na głównej mnie wyrzuca.


Mogę potwierdzić, aczkolwiek z zastrzeżeniem że za którymś razem w końcu "zaskakuje" i stronę główną FPW wyświetla jako zalogowaną...


----------



## Maximus2

Ciężko korzystać z forum, bo co chwila jest problem zalogowaniem i czytaniem ostatnich dodanych wątków.


----------



## kaktus

NIe poważni są ci Kanadyjczycy.


----------



## torunczyk

Mogę przeglądać cały wątek polityczny, poza ostatnią stroną, na której jestem niezalogowany. :nuts:


----------



## MaiTaiTatino

Wiadomo może ilu nowych użytkowników dołączyło do społeczności forumowej, "dzięki" obecnym problemom technicznym?


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

A ja mogę stwierdzić ze jednak zaznaczanie "remember me" przy logowaniu nic nie daje - też dopiero za którymś powrotem na stronę główną FPW wyświetla ją jako zalogowaną...


----------



## PretoriaNPG

To samo mam ; nie mogę się w ogóle zalogować z 2 kompów.

Jedynie mam dostęp na tablecie (bo nigdy się nie wylogowalem)


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Ja mam coś innego. Kiedy próbuje zalogować się z drugiego kompa, po wpisaniu hasła wyskakuje mi puste pole użytkownika (nie gość), tak jakby się niezalogował. Jednak po kliknięciu w jakikolwiek dział - np. Infrastruktura drogowa pokazuje mi, że jestem zalogowany i można normalnie pracować 
Wystarczy raz przejść, nie tak jak piszecie powyżej "kilka razy".


----------



## Zachu.

U mnie forum też nie działało. Teraz śmiga po wywaleniu wszystkich ciasteczek. Dwa różne urządzenia i różne adresy IP. Nie przeglądam nie zalogowany na kompie to nie wiem jak jest.


----------



## ABWera

Luki_SL said:


> ^^Ja mam coś innego. Kiedy próbuje zalogować się z drugiego kompa, po wpisaniu hasła wyskakuje mi puste pole użytkownika (nie gość), tak jakby się niezalogował. Jednak po kliknięciu w jakikolwiek dział - np. Infrastruktura drogowa pokazuje mi, że jestem zalogowany i można normalnie pracować
> Wystarczy raz przejść, nie tak jak piszecie powyżej "kilka razy".


potwierdzam, mam tak samo.


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

Luki_SL said:


> ^^Ja mam coś innego. Kiedy próbuje zalogować się z drugiego kompa, po wpisaniu hasła wyskakuje mi puste pole użytkownika (nie gość), tak jakby się niezalogował. Jednak po kliknięciu w jakikolwiek dział - np. Infrastruktura drogowa pokazuje mi, że jestem zalogowany i można normalnie pracować
> *Wystarczy raz przejść, nie tak jak piszecie powyżej "kilka razy".*


No zgoda, ale spróbuj wrócić do głównej strony FPW - to cię "wyloguje". Przejdziesz do innego działu - "zaloguje" (specjalnie używam cudzysłowu, bo przypuszczam że tak naprawdę cały czas jesteśmy zalogowani, tylko z jakiegoś powodu nam tego nie wyświetla)


----------



## Via Appia

U mnie za każdym zalogowaniem nie pokazuje, że jestem zalogowany, nie widzę też ostatnich stron w danym wątku. Wystarczy jednak, że odświeżę stronę i wszystko śmiga, tzn. jestem już zalogowany i widzę wszystkie wpisy. Tyle że to upierdliwe. No i po jakimś (czasem krótkim) czasie samoczynnie wylogowywuje mnie.


----------



## familok

Zmieniłem hasło do logowania i forum przestało (przynajmniej na dziś?) wariować :wtf:

EDIT: Chlorella jasna, jednak płonna była ta nadzieja: dalej muszę zmieniać język żeby forum pokazywało mnie jako zameldowanego i żebym mógł widzieć wszystkie posty... :rant:


----------



## Rafadan

Ja mam tak samo jak powyżej.


----------



## este

Wg systemu można być jednocześnie zalogowanym i wylogowanym...


>


----------



## michusz

na wątku * [S5] Poznań - Rawicz * - nie pokazuje ostatnich wpisów i tak już od wielu dni. Bez wzgędu czy Chrome czy Firefox czy Window czy Android czy Linux. Coś nawaliło i to mocno :bash:hno:


----------



## wuyek

Kiedy loguję się na forum to zaraz po zalogowaniu jestem wylogowany. Kiedy wejdę na kolejną stronę widzę siebie już zalogowanego. Co jest powodem, że forum od jakiegoś czasu nie działa jak trzeba? I czy jest szansa, że ktoś ten bajzel ogarnie?


----------



## buczo85

U mnie z kolei cały czas jestem wylogowany jak wchodzę w baner. Co za dziadostwo wierutne.


----------



## michael_siberia

Co jest? Mnie potrafi teraz wylogowywać nawet pomimo tego, że mam ustawione automatyczne logowanie.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Wygląda jakby był ustawiony czas autowylogowania po jakichś 5 minutach bezczynności...


----------



## Rofesor

michusz said:


> na wątku * [S5] Poznań - Rawicz * - nie pokazuje ostatnich wpisów i tak już od wielu dni. Bez wzgędu czy Chrome czy Firefox czy Window czy Android czy Linux. Coś nawaliło i to mocno :bash:hno:


Czytałem w innym wątku, że flush DNS pomaga.


----------



## Marynata

Luki_SL said:


> ^^Wygląda jakby był ustawiony czas autowylogowania po jakichś 5 minutach bezczynności...


Może głupie pytanie, ale gdzie ustawia się czas wylogowania po określonym czasie bezczynności?


----------



## wiewior

Mnie nie wylogowuje - wszystko działa poprawnie bez żadnych dodatkowych konfiguracji


----------



## bad455

Marynata said:


> Może głupie pytanie, ale gdzie ustawia się czas wylogowania po określonym czasie bezczynności?


 Nie ma takiego ustawienia na forum.


Problem z wylogowywaniem wygląda bardziej na problem z konfiguracją serwera i/lub konfiguracją cloudflare (usługi mającej zapobiegać atakom ddos). I nie sposób nie zauważyć, że wszystkie te problemy zaczęły się dopiero po sprzedaży forum niby znającej się na rzeczy firmie...


----------



## Yeapcoque

buczo85 said:


> U mnie z kolei cały czas jestem wylogowany jak wchodzę w baner. Co za dziadostwo wierutne.


Mam to samo, co jest? Nie mogłem ostatnio dissować Moskwy


----------



## michael_siberia

Luki_SL said:


> ^^Wygląda jakby był ustawiony czas autowylogowania po jakichś 5 minutach bezczynności...


To było co innego. Jak się ponownie zalogowałem i przeszło przez to okienko z podziękowaniem za zalogowanie, to potrafiło mnie momentalnie wylogować na nowo. Ja mam ustawione automatyczne logowanie, więc zwykle po okresie bezczynności przestawia mi tylko porę mojej ostatniej sesji na forum.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Tak, masz okienko z podziękowaniem i później po tym jak klikniesz np na dział Infrastruktura Drogowa wchodzisz już jako zalogowany. Przynajmniej ja tam mam


----------



## boogie11

Czy będzie pokazywać nowe posty przeglądając forum po tagach, nie będąc zalogowanym? Czy to już tak zostanie?


----------



## mateusz.el

A u mnie od dzisiaj przestała działać funkcja "zapamiętaj mnie". Dzisiaj zmieniałem hasło i się od tego zaczęły problemy...


----------



## bartek76

mateusz.el said:


> A u mnie od dzisiaj przestała działać funkcja "zapamiętaj mnie". Dzisiaj zmieniałem hasło i się od tego zaczęły problemy...



U mnie nie działa od kilku dni ale jak kilknę np na Klub Forum to trafiam tam w pełni zalogowany, podobnie jak kliknę na główne forum skyscrapercity, po czym jak wrócę na główną stronę fpw to znowu jestem out i tak jest przez ileś tam kliknięć w te i we wte po całym forum.


P.S. Czy modzi i admini wywierają jakąś presję na tych miłośników syropu klonowego żeby ci przestali odstawiać taką manianę? Może powinni zatrudnić/outsorcować Dai-Tengu?


----------



## kaktus

Przydałaby się informacja jak długo to dziadostwo będzie jeszcze trwało?? Za czasów Jana owszem problemy się zdarzały, ale jednak kiedyś się kończyły, teraz mamy never ending story.


----------



## Czifo

Podsumowując:


----------



## Eyk88

Hej, da radę jakoś usunąć belkę u góry z przypomnieniem "Global Announcement
As a general reminder, please respect others and respect copyrights. Go here to familiarize yourself with our posting policy." ?


----------



## Stiggy

Database error na okrągło. :nuts:


----------



## jutlandzki

^^ od wczoraj non stop. A teraz przestały mi działać przyciski od lajków. Mehhh.
Edit: działa, ale muszę wyjść z wątku i wrócić coby lajk się pojawił :nuts:


----------



## Hipolit

jutlandzki said:


> ^^ od wczoraj non stop. A teraz przestały mi działać przyciski od lajków. Mehhh.
> Edit: działa, ale muszę wyjść z wątku i wrócić coby lajk się pojawił :nuts:


Chciałem Ci dać lajka, ale nie mogę. 

O, naprawiło się. :dunno:


----------



## Hipolit

To co się dzisiaj dzieje, to tragedia. Klikam po pięć - osiem razy, zanim łaskawie załaduje się strona. Najczęściej wraca taki komunikat:










Tak samo na Chromie i IE.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Database error, więc zmiana przeglądarki nic nie da.


----------



## demoos

Problem jest mocniej widoczny w okolicach rownej godziny i 30 po


----------



## ArtiiP

sugerował bym takie większe błędy zgłaszać jednak tu 
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1812483&goto=newpost


----------



## krochmal

Od jakiegoś czasu mam problem z przeczytaniem postów, które zostają na poprzedniej stronie Na przykład wchodzę na stronę, 300 ale odnoszę wrażenie, że są na stronie 299 jakieś posty, których nie przeczytałem, więc się cofam a tam brakuje od kilku do kilkunastu postów i wtedy gubię wątek. Tak się dzieje od jakiegoś czasu wcześniej takie zjawisko nie występowało. Może da się coś z tym zrobić.


----------



## asfarasurizcanc

Nie mogę wejść do hyde parku - każe mi się zalogować pomimo że jestem zalogowany.


----------



## Darek Yoker

Pawelski said:


> Na stronie głównej jestem niezalogowany - stąd nie widzę działu


^^ Nie dziwna sprawa - a obecnie norma - nie ma takich wulgaryzmów które opisałyby funkcjonowanie od "strony technicznej" tego forum.


----------



## Sasza

Na 18 otworzonych wątków za pierwszym razem uruchomił mi się jeden, reszta wywala database error. Tak jest ostatnio codziennie.


----------



## Hipolit

*Próbuję zacytować post wyżej. I gówno!


----------



## skejl

Sasza said:


> Na 18 otworzonych wątków za pierwszym razem uruchomił mi się jeden, reszta wywala database error. Tak jest ostatnio codziennie.


Bo te errory szczególnie lubią wyskakiwać o określonych godzinach.


----------



## MajKeR_

Sasza said:


> Na 18 otworzonych wątków za pierwszym razem uruchomił mi się jeden, reszta wywala database error. Tak jest ostatnio codziennie.


Przyszedłem tu w tym samym celu i nawet jak kliknąłem "quote" żeby Cię zacytować, to wywaliło ten databejs eror. Najgorzej, jak się człowiek narobi, żeby wyrazić gdzieś precyzyjnie jakąś opinię, klika "submit reply" i to wyskakuje (mimo, że po odświeżeniu treść posta zostaje, choć jak ktoś ma IE, to umarł w butach). Do dupy z takimi zmianami.


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

Zaś dla odmiany wczoraj, logując się ze smartfona (Firefox), nie miałem żadnych problemów. A poprzednim razem logowało mnie na rosyjskim forum, w wątku o budowie mostu na Krym :nuts:


----------



## Czifo

MajKeR_ said:


> Przyszedłem tu w tym samym celu i nawet jak kliknąłem "quote" żeby Cię zacytować, to wywaliło ten databejs eror. Najgorzej, jak się człowiek narobi, żeby wyrazić gdzieś precyzyjnie jakąś opinię, klika "submit reply" i to wyskakuje (mimo, że po odświeżeniu treść posta zostaje, choć jak ktoś ma IE, to umarł w butach). Do dupy z takimi zmianami.


Ja już sobie wyrobilem nawyk, że po napisaniu posta dłuższego niż 3 zdania, a przed kliknięciem submit robię ctrl+a i ctrl+c...

Co za chora jazda.


----------



## Hipolit

Czifo said:


> Ja już sobie wyrobilem nawyk, że po napisaniu posta dłuższego niż 3 zdania, a przed kliknięciem submit robię ctrl+a i ctrl+c...
> 
> Co za chora jazda.


Swoje "prasówki" i co dłuższe wypowiedzi, też od dawna piszę w edytorze tekstu. 

Orzeszku rwany w lesie... !!!


----------



## Darek Yoker

skejl said:


> Bo te errory szczególnie lubią wyskakiwać o określonych godzinach.


Należałoby zmienić nazwę forum na: database error .


----------



## kaktus

Z tego co zauważyłem database error wywala o pełnej godzinie i o wpół.


----------



## Beck's

Znowu problemy z logowaniem.


----------



## _Kaczy

kaktus said:


> Z tego co zauważyłem database error wywala o pełnej godzinie i o wpół.


U mnie właśnie database się pokazał. Była 21:18.


----------



## chauffeur

U mnie DB-error wybił o 20:40.


----------



## jutlandzki

O, nowa jakość


----------



## Pawelski

Przez kilka minut miałem komunikat: Service dosen't exist :nuts:. Edytka: *O!* Kolega mnie ubiegł :|.


----------



## demoos

Nie wy jedyni


----------



## este

Jeżeli service nie istnieje to my też nie istniejemy? Wszyscy jesteśmy tworami wyobraźni Jana?


----------



## demoos

Kanadyjczykow!


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

A teraz nie idzie zalogować się do żadnej części Forum 

Z wyjątkiem (chyba, okaże się po kliknięciu na "reply"...) niniejszego wątku :bash:


----------



## deteroos

Nie wyczymie!

Kanadyjczyki, przeproście i sp...!


----------



## Stiggy

Ale trzeba przyznać, że jest jakieś urozmaicenie. Raz _Database error_, innym razem _Service doesn't exist_, nie można się nudzić.


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

Pod warunkiem że się zalogujesz hno:


----------



## bad455

Nie musisz się logować, żeby dostać "Database error"


----------



## Ogg

Ale czasem jest problem żeby się zalogować... Jak np. przez ostatnią godzinę


----------



## skejl

bad455 said:


> Nie musisz się logować, żeby dostać "Database error"


A niezalogowani mają do tego dodatkowe atrakcje, np. znikające posty.


----------



## Syntech

Sam niestety muszę się dopisać do listy osób, co mają problemy, a mianowicie...

Nie mogę się *wylogować.*


----------



## gauomzei

Syntech said:


> Sam niestety muszę się dopisać do listy osób, co mają problemy, a mianowicie...
> 
> Nie mogę się *wylogować.*











:troll:


----------



## Mama Stiflera

Kurde, od kilku tygodni mam problem z logowaniem. nie wiem co sie dzieje.
Loguje sie, dostaje powitanie a potem otwiera sie strona i nie jestem zalogowany. Jak za ktoryms razie udaje mi sie byc zalogowanym to przy zmianie strony lub innej operacji wywala mnie i tak w kółko.
Co tu sie odjaniepawla?


----------



## Mama Stiflera

Kurde, od kilku tygodni mam problem z logowaniem. nie wiem co sie dzieje.
Loguje sie, dostaje powitanie a potem otwiera sie strona i nie jestem zalogowany. Jak za ktoryms razie udaje mi sie byc zalogowanym to przy zmianie strony lub innej operacji wywala mnie i tak w kółko.
Co tu sie odjaniepawla?


----------



## JGambolputty

Zaloguj się i zrób CTRL+F5, będzie działać


----------



## Hipolit

Proponuję ustanowić święto znanej, kanadyjskiej postaci historycznej - Errora Databejza.


----------



## PiotrG

To jest dramat


----------



## Gokufan

Jan, wróć


----------



## MarcinK

Trwa teraz errorowa era. 


A że era to nie epizod...


----------



## skejl

Hipolit said:


> Proponuję ustanowić święto znanej, kanadyjskiej postaci historycznej - Errora Databejza.


W ogóle przeszło to jakoś bez echa, ale 1 lutego minął równo roczek od przejścia forum pod kanadyjską opiekę! Od tamtej pory forum rozwija się w niesłychanym tempie. Chociażby niniejszy wątek urósł aż o połowę, łatwo to sprawdzić.

Smacznego!


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Wczoraj miałem errory na 3 różne sposoby przez jakieś 2 godziny. Z tymi Kanadyjczykami to


----------



## zajf

U mnie co któreś odświeżenie "Database error". Co ciekawe przeglądarka na telefonie wydaje się mniej narażona na ten błąd, albo na telefonie mam więcej szczęścia. hno:


----------



## NHitman

Przecież to się nie da się z forum korzystać... "errory" potrafią zawiesić stronę na kilka minut...


----------



## MajKeR_

Te databejsy już ludzkie pojęcie przekraczają. Weźcie to zamknijcie w cholerę jak tak ma wyglądać korzystanie z forum.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Szybciej kilkanaście, niż kilka


----------



## MarcinK

Czasem działa...


----------



## mateusz.el

czasem...


----------



## elot360

Ten uczuć kiedy nie wiesz czy to znowu forum szwankuje czy już zamknęli internet.


----------



## Polopiryn

Dzisiaj to dramat, do tej pory dało się przeżyć....


----------



## LubiePiwo

Napiszę ten komentarz póki forum działa, zaraz pewnie nie będzie możliwości.


----------



## kaktus

Dziś już nie samo database error ale i inne: 502 i nie tylko. Może niech administracja FPW zacznie myśleć o przeniesieniu się na własną łączkę jak tak dalej będzie pod zarządem Kanadyjczyków.


----------



## artur_js

Również stwierdzam, że dziś forum ledwo co działa. Database error na zmianę z monitem CloudFlare. Najgorsze jest to, że te kłopoty z tygodnia na tydzień się nasilają. Początkowo monity o błędzie były od czasu do czasu, a teraz występują praktycznie za każdym moim wejściem na forum. Chyba faktycznie warto pomyśleć o jakiejś przeprowadzce na własną, względnie szybko działającą platformę.


----------



## Exelcior

Może warto wrócić na Przemo, bo zdaje się, że na tym "wolnym" serwerze to jedynie stwarza możliwości działania.


----------



## Marcino

Można odnieść wrażenie, że pod nowym zarządem, to forum jest jak na razie (miejmy nadzieję) na równi pochyłej.
Mogę to skomentować tylko tak ---> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouBvmOpjUm4


----------



## SkyscraperBrother

Od rana też już się chyba całkiem coś posypało, database error jeden za drugim, odświeżam po 2 razy żeby w ogóle wejść w wątek. Dramat. -.-


----------



## Hopi

Dziś to hojnie _leco dejtbejsy_ :troll:

Ale rozczulający jest komunikat „We apologise for any inconvenience.”

Troche to przypomina „Za opóźnienie uprzejmie przepraszamy” jakie zna każdy pasażer PKP :troll:


----------



## Pajda

Soros zabrał internety, teraz tylko SSC wersja beta, darmowy trial na 30 minut, potem musiasz zapłacić €1 000 000 i masz wersję de luxe.
No chyba, że to kwestia Actów 2, wtedy zapraszamy do darknetu pooglądać budynki i esosiem.


----------



## giim

Tak jak jeszcze tutaj nie narzekałem, tylko czytam co u innych, na zasadzie "dziwne, u mnie działa", tak te DB errory stają się na prawdę upierdliwe. Do niedawna jeszcze się to ograniczało do okolicy godziny 10, niby dało się z tym żyć, człowiek sobie poszedł po drugą kawę w tym czasie. Potem zaczęło się to rozłazić na kolejne pełne godziny, ale od kilku dni to już totalna loteria z tymi errorami.

:madwife:


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

Teraz dla odmiany odbyło się bez "database error", ale mnie nader skutecznie na kilka minut wylogowało z Forum. Mimo że dosłownie chwilę wcześniej napisałem dwa posty w różnych działach...

EDIT:

Wpadł i "databejs" - tak około 12:27...


----------



## Luki_SL

Mam dziwne wrażenie, że powoli rozpoczyna się DEA - czyli Database Error Afternoon reach:


----------



## NHitman

Forum w ostatnim tygodniu


----------



## InK.fan

Dzisiaj ciągle dostaje database error. Nie da się nigdzie wejść 

(nawet przy pisaniu tego posta)


----------



## k%

największe problemy są z wejściem na forum w godzinach 10:00 - 10:30 i właśnie teraz ok 21 - praktycznie nigdy nie ma opcji żeby się dostać nie ważne ile razy odświeżysz, w ciągu dnia da się żyć i jeśli w ogóle są problemy to szybko znikają i są jednorazowe.

nie wiem z czego to wynika, ale skoro schemat się powtarza to znaczy, że mają jakąś straszną lipe z serwerami.

straszną tandete odwalają, że nawet ja już zaczynam być zmęczony


----------



## InK.fan

^^ 10. i 21. to pewnie godziny najsilniejszego ruchu. Możliwe, że po prostu baza danych nie wyrabia i odrzuca nowe połączenie do bazy (każde zapytanie do strony tworzy nowe połączenie)...


----------



## k%

i pomyśleć, że osoba prywatna w postaci właściciela plus jedyny opłacany Admin utrzymywała to wielkie forum bez najmniejszych problemów przez lata, a duża firma nie wyrabia i zamiast zarabiać na dużym ruchu to sama go takimi rzeczami ogranicza :lol:


----------



## InK.fan

U mnie działa.


----------



## bad455

Tak dawno nie było _databejsów errorów_, że zdążyłem się odzwyczaić...


----------



## notdot

dziś właśnie doświadczam error from data base


----------



## torunczyk

InK.fan said:


> U mnie działa.


Ja nie mogę się w chacie na Chromie zalogować. :dunno:


----------



## lement

Wyświetlają się wam favikony?


----------



## skejl

Tak, w Firefoksie i w Chromium.


----------



## victorek

Czemu mój post zniknął stąd?
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=266362&page=1473


----------



## asfarasurizcanc

Jakieś jaja się dzieją teraz, pokazuje się info że są jeszcze trzy strony tematu a na kolejnej stronie posty z poprzednich stron. Po ponownym wejściu w temat jest ok.


----------



## Rysse

Straszny bałagan, wątki poprzycinane, miks postów, chyba w NHL jakieś wyniki nie weszły...


----------



## kaktus

Co tu się staneło?


----------



## jacekq

^^ Okresowe badanie stanu uzależnienia od forum. Kto pisze skargę – już wie, że ma problem. :troll:


----------



## leniwiec3082

Jak wejdę w zablokowany wątek to nie widzę nowych postów, jak dam quote, to widzę - czemu tak to działa?
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1690770&page=230


----------



## jacekq

Zdaje się, że trwają jakieś prace modyfikacyjne. Gdy zacytowałem posta z grafiką w polu edycji zamiast znaczników [IMG​]…[/IMG​] pojawiła się sama grafika.


----------



## Sławek

Jest problem z podwieszonymi wątkami na forum warszawskim:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=4186


W wersji mobilnej, gdy jest się niezalogowanym, nie widać żadnego podwieszonego wątku, poza ogłoszeniem Jana. I z poziomu forum nie ma możliwości dostać się do takiego wątku.
Jednak przejście do Google i wpisanie odpowiedniego hasła + skyscrapercity, daje link do wątku i jest możliwość jego obejrzenia.


----------



## tramwaj

Nie wyświetlają się grafiki hotlinkowane z FB - pojawia się znacznik braku obrazu. Prawoklik na nim i "Pokaż obraz" (w FF) - pokazuje obrazek. 
Jeszcze wczoraj było ok.


----------



## Wojti

Ja również zwróciłem uwagę, że posty przechdzące na nową stronę są niewidoczne. Nawet nie mogę edytować.


----------



## Krzychu70

Przy próbie wejścia na różne podstrony, także na tę, dostawałem dziś odpowiedź "Service doesn't exist" :nuts:
Ktoś wie, co się dzieje?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Jakieś chwilowe zaniki życia strony


----------



## Wojti

Nie wyświetla części postów w tym wątku:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=159379064&posted=1#post159379064

EDIT: Ba nawet tu nie widać na nowej stronie :nuts:


----------



## jutlandzki

Zastanawiające: widzę posty Wojtiego jako ostatnie na listach wątków przynajmniej w dwóch miejscach, po wejściu w wątki ich nie wyświetla, w tym tutaj. Forum go nie lubi? 

EDIT: tu przetkało, gdzie indziej nie.


----------



## Tomeyk

Qrna, to już jest szczyt że próbuję wejść do Problemy techniczne forum żeby się poskarżyć na problemy z forum i nie mogę, bo mi Database error wywala hno:
Dopiero za kolejnym razem dało radę...


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

Oj tak, nie dość że Forum, to mnie jeszcze Flickr dziś do szału doprowadzał przy wgrywaniu zdjęć :bash: hno: :madwife:


----------



## jutlandzki

Idzie ku lepszemu, ta. Takiej padaki jak ten wieczor nie pamiętam od samego startu Kanadyjców, niech ich łosie stratują. Przesiedziałem cały wieczór nad zdjęciami i chciałem ambitnie wrzucić 6 postów na raz do wątku... zajęło to kolejną godzinę razem z szybkim wypadem rowerem na stację po kolejne piwa bo mi cisnienie skoczyło. Jak im się tak wali to niech po prostu wyłączą forum i grzebia, a nie, że ze wszystkiego działa tylko strona startowa....


----------



## NHitman




----------



## bartek76

Wypalacz Rafał;159430907 said:


> Oj tak, nie dość że Forum, to mnie jeszcze Flickr dziś do szału doprowadzał przy wgrywaniu zdjęć :bash: hno: :madwife:



Flickr też się jebie? Kuźwa niedawno zapłaciłem im za wersję pro, w tym tempie to każdą transakcję z firmami IT trzeba będzie robić z batalionem prawników


----------



## Bastian.

Luki_SL said:


> ^^W wersji z apki wszystko działa, podczas gdy z notebooka od kilkunastu minut jedna wielka porażka. Wychodzę z założenia, że każdemu należy się weekend


Serwer się przepracował i postanowił odpocząć?


----------



## InK.fan

Odnoszę wrażenie, że od kilku dni forum jeszcze bardziej muli.


----------



## demoos

Klikam w kolejna strone w temacie
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1633274&page=1854
a on uparcie wchodzi na te sama, 1853

Problem nie tylko w tym temacie, w innych tez


----------



## elot360

Od jakiegoś czasu masa wątków pokazuje mi że jest o jedną stronę więcej niż jest w rzeczywistości.


Bastian. said:


> Piszesz posta, klikasz wyślij a tu ci wyskakuje "This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 15 seconds." I zaczyna mulić, i muli i muli, i nie wiesz czy się wysłało czy nie. Dowiesz się za chwilę, za godzinę, albo jutro.


Taki patent jeżeli sam składasz 4 posty po 20 zdjęć na posta (Żeby wincyj lajkuf było oczywiście).
Po wysłaniu pierwszego posta i *po załadowaniu się strony z nowym postem* przy pomocy zegarka systemowego czekasz 30 sekund i dopiero wtedy z innej karty w przeglądarce wysyłasz kolejny, wcześniej przygotowany post. I tak powtarzasz aż ci się posty do wysłania nie skończą.


----------



## skejl

elot360 said:


> Od jakiegoś czasu masa wątków pokazuje mi że jest o jedną stronę więcej niż jest w rzeczywistości.


Są i takie, w których pokazuje niby dwie więcej.


----------



## MarcinK

^^ Po prostu poznikały niektóre posty - chociażby w okolicach września 2018 (na razie znalazłem dwa zniknięte lubelskie porównania z tego właśnie okresu, ale może są i dalej). Pół wątku porównawczego mi to rozwala jak idzie o rozmieszczenie i kompletność fotorelacji...


----------



## notdot

No właśnie to nie jest kwestia że pokazuje że są następne strony
to po prostu wycięło ileś tam starych postów a licznika stron nie odświeża


----------



## MarcinK

^^ W niektórych wątkach po jakimś czasie te nadmiarowe strony znikają, a stare, pojedyncze, niewidoczne posty nie wracają.

Dzięki szczegółowemu spisowi treści dla Lublina w "powrotach po dekadzie" znalazłem link do jednego z takich postów: 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=152112694&postcount=4575

Moderator może chyba sprawdzić, czy istnieje.


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

bartek76 said:


> Flickr też się jebie? Kuźwa niedawno zapłaciłem im za wersję pro, w tym tempie to każdą transakcję z firmami IT trzeba będzie robić z batalionem prawników


Wczoraj po południu nie szło załadować więcej jak jednego, dwóch zdjęć na raz - a i to po kilkunastokrotnym klikaniu na "retry"

Ale teraz widzę że bez problemu poszło pięć zdjęć za jednym podejściem - więc może wczoraj po prostu było jakieś przeciążenie serwerów?


----------



## SoboleuS

MarcinK said:


> Dzięki szczegółowemu spisowi treści dla Lublina w "powrotach po dekadzie" znalazłem link do jednego z takich postów:
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=152112694&postcount=4575
> 
> Moderator może chyba sprawdzić, czy istnieje.





> Invalid Post specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


Wniosek jest oczywisty


----------



## MarcinK

^^ Aż tak dociekliwy nie będę


----------



## notdot

Wniosek jest tak, że baza dłużej już nie pociągnie, dyszy ostatkiem sił hno:


----------



## Tomeyk

Wypalacz Rafał;159438425 said:


> Wczoraj po południu nie szło załadować więcej jak jednego, dwóch zdjęć na raz - a i to po kilkunastokrotnym klikaniu na "retry"
> 
> Ale teraz widzę że bez problemu poszło pięć zdjęć za jednym podejściem - więc może wczoraj po prostu było jakieś przeciążenie serwerów?


Bardziej wkurzające było to, że jak już załadowałem z trudem wszystkie, przypisałem do albumu i wrzuciłem dwa słowa kluczowe na krzyż, to wysypało się przy "publishing". Dopiero dzisiaj za którymś tam podejściem udało się przejść przez cały proces.


----------



## MarcinK

notdot said:


> Wniosek jest tak, że baza dłużej już nie pociągnie, dyszy ostatkiem sił hno:


To rzeczywiście wygląda groźnie.

Dotąd było zamulanie, zanikanie lajków, przerwy w działaniu forum, wywalanie najnowszych edycji postów itp, ale takiego sypania się starych treści nie było jeszcze nigdy.


----------



## victorek

MarcinK said:


> To rzeczywiście wygląda groźnie.
> 
> zanikanie lajków,



Potwierdzam, istny horror.


----------



## lulek89

Czy istnieje jakiś skrypt/wtyczka do przeglądarki zeby zbackupować sobie wątek czy trzeba ręcznie zapisywać każdą stronę jako html/pdf w przeglądarce? 
Te ostatnie fakapy są niestety coraz częstsze i boje się że może to się skończyc jakimś wielkim nieszczęściem...


----------



## Mr X

Mi w niektórych wątkach nie daje otworzyć ostatniej strony. Otwiera się przedostatnia. Nic nie pomaga. hno::nuts:


----------



## artur_js

Dziś ilość dejtabejz errorów przeraża. Mam coraz większe obawy dotyczące przyszłości tego forum. Administracja (firma, która to forum hostuje) chyba już zupełnie straciła kontrolę nad tym, co się z nim dzieje. Stypa zbliża się wielkimi krokami .


----------



## Billy Rubina

*Co wy (a głównie administratorzy polskich działów SSC) na to, aby otworzyć nową stronę opartą na darmowym oprogramowaniu forumowym (bulletin board) np. phpBB?

Nazwać ją "Polskie Forum Architektoniczno-Inwestycyjne" (lub podobnie), zrobić kopię obecnego układu wątków - w każdym podać link do kontynuacji pod nowym adresem www i pozamykać wątki na SSC.

Ostatnio działa to jak najgorsze g*wno, a jakaś firma wprowadza jakieś innowacje w postaci reklam co 10ty post, które chyba przy okazji popsuły funkcjonowanie strony.

Przynajmniej poinformowałbym webmasterów tego forum o takich zamiarach - może jak poczują, że tracą grunt pod nogami to łaskawie wprowadzą zabiegi poprawiające funkcjonowanie stron*


----------



## jutlandzki

skejl said:


> Właśnie że PHP było zamknięte z okazji ciszy wyborczej, tak że raczej nie to.



W sumie czort z tym czemu się tak dzieje. Nie mam siły przeglądać cudzych relacji bo lajki dodają się co trzecią próbę kliknięcia, nie mam siły po sobocie i godzinie walki z 6 postami wrzucać w swoim wątku, zaczynam go archiwizować w razie jakby wszystko pierdykło na amen - mam nadzieję, że wtedy powstanie niczym feniks tru polskie FPW, na które i dotację bym rzucił. Tym kanadyjskim łosiom choćby składkę na nowe serwery ogłosili, w życiu nie zapłaciłbym, kupili jedno z najzajebistszych miejsc w całych internetach i nie potrafia sobie z nim poradzić...


----------



## marku

Sęk w tym, iż wiele temat o ma tutaj swoją dość dokładną dokumentację. Faktem jest,że na przestrzeni lat charakter tego Forum ( światowego, jak i naszego lokalnego) też mocno uległ zmianie, ale można tu nadal znaleźć składane latami obszerne źródła wiedzy.
Jako bardziej "czytelnik" osobiście błysłoby mi szkoda gdyby ta zawartość ulotniła się- choć pewien "trening" już jest- znikające z biegiem lat fotki.
Odzwyczaiłem się od innych stron, których już nie ma - być może przyjdzie odzwyczaić się i od FPW

Edit - niech to idzie w diabły- próba skomentowania może skutkować wielkim wnerwem


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Jeden z kilku serwerów padł a pozostałe mają "scheduled maitenance" i wtedy mnożą się DB errory. Było to w piątek, a przez sobotę-niedzielę nie pracowali. W Vancouver dopiero usiedli do tego problemu (-9h).


----------



## krystiand

artur_js said:


> (firma, która to forum hostuje)





[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Jeden z kilku serwerów padł a pozostałe mają "scheduled maitenance" i wtedy mnożą się DB errory. Było to w piątek, a przez sobotę-niedzielę nie pracowali. W Vancouver dopiero usiedli do tego problemu (-9h).


Firma udostępnia hosting i reaguje na awarie po 3 dniach? Bo weekend? Gdybym był ich klientem to bym już nim nie był :lol:


----------



## Kpc21

Mr X said:


> Mi w niektórych wątkach nie daje otworzyć ostatniej strony. Otwiera się przedostatnia. Nic nie pomaga. hno::nuts:


Bo tej strony nie ma  Często na tej niby-przedostatniej jest tylko kilka postów, a w ogóle po wejściu w okno odpowiedzi żadnych postów więcej ponad to, co było widać, znaleźć tam nie można.



Billy Rubina said:


> Co wy (a głównie administratorzy polskich działów SSC) na to, aby otworzyć nową stronę opartą na darmowym oprogramowaniu forumowym (bulletin board) np. phpBB?


Moim zdaniem FPW powinno się po prostu ewakuować spod skrzydeł SSC... Wyciągnięcie ze starego forum postów i bazy użytkowników, nawet nie posiadając żadnego dostępu do bazy danych, jest rzeczą jak najbardziej do zrobienia.

W ogóle FPW pierwotnie było chyba niezależnym forum, niemającym związku z SSC, nie? Chyba gdzieś o czymś takim czytałem. Są tu jeszcze takie dinozaury, co by to pamiętały?

Może więc powrót do korzeni?


----------



## k%

to forum od kilku dni osiagnelo nowe poziomy zenady...

przy wszystkim wychodzi "database error", nie da sie moderowac, nie da sie pisac, nie da sie dac lajka, nie da sie nawet przegladac...

to juz przestaje byc przyjemnoscia tylko frustruje...


----------



## k%

to forum od kilku dni osiagnelo nowe poziomy zenady...

przy wszystkim wychodzi "database error", nie da sie moderowac, nie da sie pisac, nie da sie dac lajka, nie da sie nawet przegladac...

to juz przestaje byc przyjemnoscia, a frustruje...

nawet tego poste probuje wbic juz ktorys raz


----------



## Pogodynek

Serwer padł, przez weekend nie ma suportu :lol: To się nie dzieje. Poważne forum, poważni zarządzający.

Obawiam się o przyszłość FPW.


----------



## skejl

krystiand said:


> Firma udostępnia hosting i reaguje na awarie po 3 dniach? Bo weekend? Gdybym był ich klientem to bym już nim nie był :lol:


No właśnie to jest główny problem z ewentualną „emigracją” niniejszego forum. Dobrzy „utrzymywacze” kosztują.



[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Jeden z kilku serwerów padł a pozostałe mają "scheduled maitenance" i wtedy mnożą się DB errory. Było to w piątek, a przez sobotę-niedzielę nie pracowali. W Vancouver dopiero usiedli do tego problemu (-9h).


A świstak siedzi i zawija serwery w te sreberka…



Kpc21 said:


> Moim zdaniem FPW powinno się po prostu ewakuować spod skrzydeł SSC... Wyciągnięcie ze starego forum postów i bazy użytkowników, nawet nie posiadając żadnego dostępu do bazy danych, jest rzeczą jak najbardziej do zrobienia.


Nie wiem jak by się to miało do ustawy o ochronie baz danych. Zresztą może porządki prawne mylę, bo całkiem prawdopodobne, że należałoby raczej patrzeć na ten kanadyjski. Albo na obydwa.

Wyciągnięcie bazy użytkowników z pewnością nie wchodzi w grę, chyba że na wyraźne życzenie każdego z wyciąganych. RODO. Zresztą nie jest to niezbędne.

Na pewno legalny jest start na nowo.



lulek89 said:


> Czy istnieje jakiś skrypt/wtyczka do przeglądarki zeby zbackupować sobie wątek czy trzeba ręcznie zapisywać każdą stronę jako html/pdf w przeglądarce?
> Te ostatnie fakapy są niestety coraz częstsze i boje się że może to się skończyc jakimś wielkim nieszczęściem...


Kiedyś, żeby zgrać Internet na płytkę, używało się czegoś takiego jak Teleport Pro.


----------



## NHitman

Powiem to po krakowsku - je*** maczetami Kanadyjczyków :troll:

To już jest poziom dna żebym przy każdym przełączaniu strony odświeżał kilkanaście razy z powodu databejs...


----------



## Luki_SL

k% said:


> to forum od kilku dni osiagnelo nowe poziomy zenady...
> 
> przy wszystkim wychodzi "database error", nie da sie moderowac, nie da sie pisac, nie da sie dac lajka, nie da sie nawet przegladac...
> 
> to juz przestaje byc przyjemnoscia, a frustruje...
> 
> nawet tego poste probuje wbic juz ktorys raz



Niestety muszę to potwierdzić. Dzisiaj po prostu jestem zmęczony czymkolwiek na forum  Żenada, że nie ma weekendowego supportu :hide:


----------



## WhiskeySix

Mam propozycję na nowy baner:








:troll:


----------



## SoboleuS

Przyznaję że jest fatalnie, chociaż kiedyś (lata 2008-2010) bywało jeszcze gorzej 



Kpc21 said:


> W ogóle FPW pierwotnie było chyba niezależnym forum, niemającym związku z SSC, nie? Chyba gdzieś o czymś takim czytałem. Są tu jeszcze takie dinozaury, co by to pamiętały?
> 
> Może więc powrót do korzeni?


Nie było czegoś takiego. Zalążkiem obecnego forum było http://www.skyscraperpage.com/forum ale tam nie było polskiej sekcji. 
Kiedyś, kiedy forum padło na kilka dni, FPW przeniosło się na fb: https://www.facebook.com/groups/114548375240325/


----------



## bartek76

SoboleuS said:


> Przyznaję że jest fatalnie, chociaż kiedyś (lata 2008-2010) bywało jeszcze gorzej



Serio?
Nie byłem wtedy zarejestrowany ale regularnie przeglądałem i jakoś tego nie pamiętam :dunno:


P.S. Klikam na listę smiles i database error, nowy rekord padł


----------



## MarcinK

Gorzej to pojęcie względne. Wprawdzie forum znikało na wiele godzin czy parę dni, ale po powrocie najczęściej wystarczyło odświeżyć raz, żeby do czegoś wejść 

No i nie znikały fragmenty treści ze wszystkich wątków obejmujących dany okres, najwyżej jakiś tam wątek poleciał w całości


----------



## marku

WhiskeySix said:


> Mam propozycję na nowy baner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :troll:


Chciałem Ci dać likea ale "Database error" blokuje 

A pomysl serio przedni, jeszcze jakby sprzedać taki pomysł innym regionalnym podgrupom


----------



## Delwin1

Forum nadal działa jak etap końcowy pizzy hawajskiej.


----------



## AndU

Od trzech dni jeden wielki database error


----------



## nikmin

...i nie potrzeba dlugich rak siepaczy polskezbawa :troll:


----------



## burgund

Miałbym prośbę żeby problemy potrwały jeszcze z 3-4 tygodnie, przynajmniej zdążę inżynierkę napisać


----------



## Chuckster

^^ Od ciągłego klikania w F5 inżynierka się nie napisze


----------



## Kpc21

Jakieś 2h temu było już całkiem OK. Trochę wolno ładowały się strony, ale generalnie dało się bez problemu korzystać i z tym powolnym ładowaniem mogłoby nawet tak zostać na stałe, nie obraziłbym się. Ale błędy powróciły


----------



## Kpc21

SoboleuS said:


> Zalążkiem obecnego forum było http://www.skyscraperpage.com/forum ale tam nie było polskiej sekcji.


A to nie jest po prostu konkurencyjne forum o podobnej tematyce?


----------



## adam.dworzak

Atak DOS?


----------



## SoboleuS

kaktus said:


> E tam, najgorzej było chyba w 2006, forum wysypało się chyba na miesiąc, użytkownicy zaczęli się organizować w różnych innych dziwnych miejscach, ale bez koordynacji.


Taak, faktycznie było coś takiego.
Udało mi się odnaleźć tymczasowe Forum które zostało wtedy założone 
http://www.forumpolskichwiezowcow.fora.pl/



Kpc21 said:


> A to nie jest po prostu konkurencyjne forum o podobnej tematyce?


I tak i nie  SSP powstało 3 lata wcześniej niż SSC, a osoby które zakładały SSC wywodziły się w dużej części z SSP i faktycznie, zwłaszcza na początku, była pewna forma rywalizacji między tymi forami, aczkolwiek SSC osiągnęło znacznie większe rozmiary


----------



## Pawelski

SoboleuS said:


> Taak, faktycznie było coś takiego.
> Udało mi się odnaleźć tymczasowe Forum które zostało wtedy założone
> http://www.forumpolskichwiezowcow.fora.pl/


^^
Może czas odkurzyć to miejsce? :|


----------



## MarcinK

^^
Jest nawet jedno zdjęcie w dziale fotograficznym!

To znaczy było.

http://www.forumpolskichwiezowcow.fora.pl/fotoforum,17/moje-zdjecie,167.html


----------



## Chudy1210

DE przekracza już wszelkie granice. Zazwyczaj odpalam sobie kilka, kilkanaście kart na raz i czytam je po kolei. Dziś każda z odpalonych kart pokazywała error, po odświeżeniu wszystkich ładowała się może jedna. Czytanie tego forum staje się naprawdę uciążliwe i zniechęca, nawet pisanie postów jest męczące, odświeżanie po kilka razy nie sprzyja.


----------



## Kpc21

Pawelski said:


> ^^
> Może czas odkurzyć to miejsce? :|


Wydaje się działać 

Dodałem tam testowo 1 post.

Można się rejestrować i używać go zastępczo.


----------



## MarcinK

Chudy1210 said:


> DE przekracza już wszelkie granice.


Jak spodziewasz się podświadomie DE klikając na takich stronach jak YT, a ja tak mam od około godziny, to znaczy, że granice przesuwają się...


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Dobry wieczór. Coś się... coś się popsuło i był błąd DB, to powtórzę jeszcze raz. Działanie serwerów SSC to jest jakaś porażka, ja myślę że to polskie, kurwa głupie społeczeństwo, te kurwa banda imbecyli która głosowała na tych kurwów karakanów to jest jakieś kurwa nieporozumienie. Jeśli tyle dla was znaczy... jeśli tyle dla was znaczy, ludzie takie zaangażowanie społeczne, jak moje gdzie postawiłem moją rodzinę, moje życie prywatne, biznes, wszystko inne i dla was tylko znaczyło to pierdolone 170 czy 180 tysięcy lajków. Aż wasz kukle kurwa będą swędziały z bólu. To jest dramat kurwa.


----------



## bartek76

A już kurwa myślałem że masz wieści od hokeistów


----------



## Grvl

Włączasz forum.
Database error.
Database error.
Database error.
Database error.
Database error.
Dostałeś lajka, klikasz żeby sprawdzić co.
Database error.
Database error.
Database error.
Database error.
Database error.
Database error.
Chcesz przejść do tematu, w którym dostałeś lajka.
Database error.
Database error.
Database error.
Database error.
Database error.
Database error.
Database error.
Database error.
....


----------



## MarcinK

^^Dałem Ci lajka


----------



## Sławek

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Dobry wieczór. Coś się... coś się popsuło i był błąd DB, to powtórzę jeszcze raz. Działanie serwerów SSC to jest jakaś porażka, ja myślę że to polskie, kurwa głupie społeczeństwo, te kurwa banda imbecyli która głosowała na tych kurwów karakanów to jest jakieś kurwa nieporozumienie. Jeśli tyle dla was znaczy... jeśli tyle dla was znaczy, ludzie takie zaangażowanie społeczne, jak moje gdzie postawiłem moją rodzinę, moje życie prywatne, biznes, wszystko inne i dla was tylko znaczyło to pierdolone 170 czy 180 tysięcy lajków. Aż wasz kukle kurwa będą swędziały z bólu. To jest dramat kurwa.


Teraz dajesz sam sobie briga/bana? :lol:

A merytorycznie to każdy chciałby mieć SSC, ale do udźwignięcia takiego balastu bazy danych i ilości użytkowników, danych to potrzeba ekstremalnie szybkiego sprzętu. Ci co odkupili SSC nie wiedzieli co robią, albo sprzedającemu przestało zależeć na nas i pomyślał tylko i wyłącznie o kasie. Jaki finał, to widzimy....


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

MarcinK said:


> ^^Dałem Ci lajka


Po ilu _databejs errorach_? :troll:


----------



## johny..byd

Już nie pamiętam, ale po lewej na dole lub u góry strony jest napis "exit enhanced mobile view"


----------



## SkyscraperBrother

Jest taki sobie temat, o: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1739269&page=163 i nie można przejść na stronę 164, po kliknięciu otwiera na powrót 163, też tak macie?


----------



## skejl

Tak. W licznych wątkach. Jak dla mnie bomba, bo kiedy ostatnio to naprawili, to zaczęło sypać db errorami. :tongue3:


----------



## LubiePiwo

Mi przed chwilą znów pokazał się Database Error, więc kto wie, może znów czeka nas weekend bez skaja


----------



## skejl

Może nawet długi weekend.


----------



## vtorek

Witajcie,

Mam pytanie dotyczące hostingu zdjęć. Wrzucam zdjęcia na imgura (imgur.com). Do tej pory nie było żadnych problemów - kopiowałem link z imgura i po prostu wrzucałem do postu.
Coś zmienili na imgurze i teraz kiedy wrzuci się tam zdjęcie i skopiuje link to ten link nie ma rozszerzenia "jpg".
Forum tego nie ogarnia - albo ja nie wiem jak poprawnie wrzucić taki link żeby od razu wyświetlało się zdjęcie?
Przykład: 
https://imgur.com/jRwvVlx

Jeżeli link damy w







to w ogóle nic się nie wyświetli nawet link.

Ktoś, coś?


----------



## Polopiryn

No bo ty dajesz link do strony z obrazkiem, a nie obrazka.
Klikasz LPM na obrazek najlepiej, żeby Ci wskoczył na "środek" i ppm klikasz "kopiuj adres obrazu". Tylko czasami trzeba poczekać aż imgur przetrawi bo czasami wrzuca na początku "bloob" przed adresem.
A najlepiej używać fotorelacjonusza 










https://i.imgur.com/jRwvVlx.jpg


----------



## tramwaj

Kombinujeta.
Bezpośrednio po wysłaniu obrazka na imgur wystarczy kliknąć w jego prawym górnym rogu na menu, wybrać "Get share links", a tam wybrać BBCode - kopiuje się link od razu ze znacznikami


----------



## vtorek

^^
No właśnie to nie działa:
[img ]https://imgur.com/0Zzhe88[/img ] 
Spróbuj wkleić takiego linka jak powyżej (oczywiście bez spacji przy znaczniku "img") do posta - nic nie widać. 
Do tej pory robiłem dokładnie tak jak napisałeś - no chyba że czegoś nie ogarniam :/


----------



## notdot

tramwaj said:


> Kombinujeta.
> Bezpośrednio po wysłaniu obrazka na imgur wystarczy kliknąć w jego prawym górnym rogu na menu, wybrać "Get share links", a tam wybrać BBCode - kopiuje się link od razu ze znacznikami , który wklejamy na forum.[/QUOTE]
> 
> od jakiegoś czasu już to właśnie nie działa
> pozmieniali


----------



## Exelcior

Zdefektował temat o SKM Szczecin, nie widać ostatniej strony :lol:


----------



## skejl

notdot said:


> od jakiegoś czasu już to właśnie nie działa
> pozmieniali


*KROK 1*










*KROK 2*










*KROK 3*










*KROK 4*










*EFEKT*










Mam nadzieję, że pomogłem.


----------



## vtorek

@skejl
Doceniam Twój tutorial (szczególnie kot mnie rozczulił :lol ale niesety Twój sposób już nie działa (tak zresztą robiłem do tej pory). Pozmieniali coś na imgurze. 
Wejdź i zobacz - no chyba że mamy inne internety i ty masz inną wersję imgura :nuts:


----------



## vtorek

Nie zauważyłem posta Polopiryna - jego sposób działa - dzięki:


----------



## notdot

skejl said:


> Mam nadzieję, że pomogłem.


zrobiłem tak jak chciałeś,
nie działa
ponieważ


----------



## Lombat

Spróbujcie sami dopisać rozszerzenie za adresem.
".jpg"
Nie sprawdzę teraz czy działa, ale jak robiłem instrukcje jak zrobić link do imgura z tagami resize oraz Img, to dostrzegłem że adres zdjęcia od adresu strony ze zdjęciem różnił się wyłącznie obecnością rozszerzenia.


----------



## vtorek

^^
Z tego co teraz patrzyłem Twój sposób także działa kay:


----------



## skejl

vtorek said:


> @skejl
> Doceniam Twój tutorial (szczególnie kot mnie rozczulił :lol ale niesety Twój sposób już nie działa (tak zresztą robiłem do tej pory). Pozmieniali coś na imgurze.
> Wejdź i zobacz - no chyba że mamy inne internety i ty masz inną wersję imgura :nuts:


Chyba rzeczywiście mamy inne internety. Możliwe też, że robią testy A/B, tzn. część użytkowników dostaje inną wersję interfejsu i sprawdzają, która lepiej podchodzi ludziom. Może w jednej z nich jest błąd.



Lombat said:


> Spróbujcie sami dopisać rozszerzenie za adresem.
> ".jpg"



Trzeba dopisać jeszcze "i." na początku, np:



Code:


https://i.imgur.com/OsXCGvT.jpg


----------



## Bastian.

I co teraz przy każdym zdjęciu robić dopiski? No bez jaj. Jak przyjdzie wrzucić ze 100 fotek to się pochlasta człowiek.


----------



## skejl

Jedyne co mogę poradzić: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1539539. Albo wysłać maila do Imgura, bo to wygląda na ich winę.


----------



## lukaswu

Dzien dobry,

chcialbym otworzyc nowy watek w jednej z grup tematycznych, niestety mesage box jest wyszarzony i poza tytulem nic nie moge wpisac. Oczywiscie opublikowac sie nie da, bo wiadomosc za krotka . Przejrzalem FAQ ale nie znalazlem nic sensownego, co mogloby byc przyczyna.

Dzieki za pomoc.

lukaswu


----------



## jacekq

To pewnie to samo, o czym pisałem chwilkę wcześniej. Trzeba poczekać, aż naprawią zjebkę.


----------



## bartek76

jacekq said:


> To pewnie to samo, o czym pisałem chwilkę wcześniej. Trzeba poczekać, aż naprawią zjebkę.


Na Chromie działa i można postować, natomiast na Firefoxie i Explorerze jest kicha


----------



## Polopiryn

Tia, też nie mogę postowac z ff-a. Na Edgu działa.


----------



## ArtiiP

ten post jest z ff 
(?)


edit: sprawdźcie czy jesteście zalogowani, 
nadal bez "remember me" są problemy z ucieczka sesji


----------



## Polopiryn

ArtiiP said:


> ten post jest z ff
> (?)
> edit: sprawdźcie czy jesteście zalogowani,
> nadal bez "remember me" są problemy z ucieczka sesji


Tamten post był z apki mobilnej.
Edge działa bez problemu
FF faktycznie traci sesję bez "remember me", ale ja mam to zawsze zaznaczone.
Fotorelacjonusz również nie wstawia postów


----------



## Luki_SL

^^FF traci sesję bez zaznaczenia. Jednak traktowałbym to bardziej jako funkcję bezpieczeństwa ze strony tej przeglądarki.


----------



## misioho

Dla takich przypadków mam zainstalowane rozszerzenie Open in MS Edge™ 
https://addons.mozilla.org/pl/firefox/addon/open-in-microsoft-edge-browser/

Przydaje się też czasem na innych stronach


----------



## wuyek

Nie da się odpowiadać na posty innych użytkowników. Kiedy klikam "Quote" najpierw mieli stronkę, później w miejscu na odpowiedź pojawia się jakieś szare tło, a później zaczytuje chyba całą stronę z cytowanym postem, ale odpowiedzieć i tak nie można...


----------



## Polopiryn

Czekamy aż to naprawią, w razie czego Edge działa i szybkie odpowiadanie 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1812483&page=76


----------



## Telam

Czy inni również mają dziś problem z "incepcją" po kliknięciu Post Reply?








Tylko przez Quick Reply mogę wysłać jakikolwiek post.


----------



## Polopiryn

Od piątku użytkownicy Firefoxa mają problemy, jest zgłoszone na międzynarodowym. Problem jest taki że to niw dotyka każdego.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Wystarczy kliknąć "A/a" w prawym górnym rogu okienka i powinno być ok.


----------



## bartek76

Luki_SL said:


> ^^Wystarczy kliknąć "A/a" w prawym górnym rogu okienka i powinno być ok.


 Faktycznie :cheers:


----------



## misioho

Jak zwykle, najtrudniejsze problemy rozwiązuje się najprostszymi knyfami


----------



## jacekq

^^ Najprostszymi. Gaz z kranu, woda z kuchenki…


----------



## yascoos

Niestety u mnie ten myk nie działa, więc nie jest to złoty środek.


----------



## SkyscraperBrother

Mam podobny problem co koledzy wyżej z postami, ale również z PMkami, ta sama przyczyna? Po prostu czekać?


----------



## bartek76

Chyba coś grzebią, bo wrócił database error :hug: oraz kolejny przyjaciel aka znikające posty, nie ma co stęskniłem się :grouphug:


----------



## Exelcior

Forum zdychało dziś znów. Dzień bez awarii dniem straconym. "Byndzie ta faza czy niy? Niy byndzie bo niy ma minusów, ino same plusy" :nuts:


----------



## Polopiryn

skejl said:


> To nie jest żaden z powyższych problemów. Mam ustawiony język angielski, używam tego trybu edytora, co trzeba, nie wylogowuje mnie w międzyczasie. Ale po kliknięciu „Submit Reply” strona mi się zamraża.


To zwracam honor, mamy jakiś kolejny błąd do listy.


----------



## ps-man

Niby jestem przyzwyczajony do tego, że forum nie działa perfekcyjnie, ale usuwanie po raz czwarty tego samego posta (zwykła _del_-ka), który znika, aby się znowu pojawić, to już lekka przesada. :tongue2:


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Czyli nie tylko ja miałem podobne przywidzenia


----------



## Bastian.

ps-man said:


> Niby jestem przyzwyczajony do tego, że forum nie działa perfekcyjnie, ale usuwanie po raz czwarty tego samego posta (zwykła _del_-ka), który znika, aby się znowu pojawić, to już lekka przesada. :tongue2:


A może z powodu forumowych problemów to były 4 posty a ty tego nie zauważyłeś.


----------



## skejl

Polopiryn said:


> To zwracam honor, mamy jakiś kolejny błąd do listy.


Już jest dobrze. Chyba jakiś chwilowy problem. Możliwe, że coś po mojej stronie.


----------



## Sasza

Czy macie jakiś trik na problemy z wyświetlaniem twittów na forum? Ta sama przeglądarka (chrome) i raz widać, raz nie widać. Nawet przy wyłączonych wszystkich dodatkach ten sam problem.


----------



## skejl

Tak. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=162821212&postcount=51


----------



## Grvl

Zauważyłem, że ostatnio forum coraz częściej nie przyjmuje grafik wstawianych przez







i dużo zdjęć muszę przerzucać ze źródła na imgur, żeby w ogóle to przeszło.

Teraz np nie chciało przyjąć grafiki z Forum Rozwoju Warszawy:

link:
http://forumrozwoju.waw.pl/rondodmowskiego/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Rysunek1-1024x638.jpg

próba wrzucenia bezpośrednio zdjęcia:










przerzucone na imgur:


----------



## gauomzei

^^ Forum nie przyjmuje zdjęć z adresów zaczynających się od http://, musi być http*s*://


----------



## skejl

Dokładnie tak. Ewentualnie można takie obrazki przepuścić przez jakieś proxy, które na wyjściu ma https, np. https://images.weserv.nl/docs/.


----------



## Exelcior

No i jakieś 5 minut temu Database Error. Lajki wysiadły xD


----------



## Stiggy

Co to za spisek, że forum się sypie właśnie po 21?


----------



## Krzychu70

Mnie forum samo z siebie wylogowało, ponowne zalogowanie skończyło się fiaskiem i dopiero przed momentem się udało, ciekawe, na jak długo.
Normalnie spiseq .


----------



## Czifo

Betonowi służby weszły do mieszkania i w ferworze walki coś nawciskał.


----------



## Sasza

Stiggy said:


> Co to za spisek, że forum się sypie właśnie po 21?


Jak prawie 400 osób próbuje wejść do jednego wątku, to te kanadyjskie serwery się pocą.


----------



## ArtiiP

Żeby nie było nudno, to teraz zamiast standardowych database errorów, dostajemy białe strony?




jedyny plus że to bardziej okazjonalnie i ctrl+r daje radę


----------



## artur_js

U mnie dziś wyświetlał się od czasu do czasu komunikat "HTTP Error 500". Kilka miesięcy temu zdarzały się błędy 404 i 504, być może przez Kanadyjczyków zobaczymy kolejne numerki.


----------



## notdot

czy mi się wydaje czy wątki z większą ilością zdjęć się strasznie długo ładują?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Jeśli ktoś wrzuca po 30 zdjęć do jednego postu, to później tak jest


----------



## notdot

no właśnie nie zawsze


----------



## Dziki REX

Zażółć gęślą jaźń. Po świętach przeskoczyło mi na hiszpański nie wiem czemu i gdy to zauważyłem zmieniłem na polski zamiast na angielski. Teraz już kumam, przynajmniej mam nadzieję.


----------



## notdot

Tak teraz widzę dobrze twoje polskie ogonki 

A w ogóle strasznie dużo tego widzę ostatnio
o ile kiedyś zdarzało się sporadycznie, tak teraz widzę to przynajmniej raz dziennie

Pytanie do administracji czy da się coś z tym zrobić?????


----------



## ps-man

Taka sytuacja:


----------



## kalbar

Czesc,

Na aplikacji forum na iphone nie oznaczaja mi sie poprawnie nieprzeczytane watki.

Na przyklad ostatni przeczytany post jest sprzed 3 dni, ale link na glownej stronie z lista watkow prowadzi do postu sprzed godziny, pomimo tego ze bylo 20 innych od 3 dni.

W przegladarce dziala normalnie.

Wiecie jak to poprawic?


----------



## skejl

!!! HURRA !!!


----------



## PPrezess

Nie mogę cytować, jak naciskam "quote" to otwiera się wszystko ładnie w nowym oknie, a po chwili się robi szare


----------



## skejl

Przejrzyj parę postów albo stron wstecz. To pytanie ciągle wraca.


----------



## jerry_ku

Forum zaczęło mi się wyświetlać w języku hiszpańskim. W ustawieniach mam język angielski. Ktoś podpowie jak powrócić do angielskiego?


----------



## ArtiiP

^^ 
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/profile.php?do=editoptions

pod koniec


----------



## jerry_ku

Dzięki. Tak miałem. Tylko nie wcisnąłem zapisz


----------



## Wątek Militarny

Próbowałem czytać forum jako osoba niezalogowana. Kompletna kaszana, najnowszych postów nie widać, te które widać mają zmienione daty (np. posty z grudnia na "yesterday"), strony cięte tak, że czasem widzisz jeden post na stronę, ale jak cofniesz stronę to nie dość, że się numer strony zmienia (nie -1 tylko np. -15) to np. lądujesz kilka tygodni gdzie indziej - czasem do przodu, czasem do tyłu. 

Czy to jest powszechne zjawisko? Bo jeżeli każdy nowy użytkownik trafia na takie coś to się nie dziwię, że ciągle widzimy te same nicki i mało kogo nowego.

EDIT: Nie mówiąc o tym, że obowiązkowe "switch editor mode" za każdym razem i losowo wpadające kaszany ze zmianami znaków też nie zachęcają.


----------



## artur_js

Przed chwilą padłem "ofiarą" kolejnej anomalii na tym forum. Dodałem kilka postów ze zdjęciami, po czym prawie wszystkie znikły. Było to w dziale warszawskim. Z tego, co zauważyłem, chyba też znikły wszystkie nowe posty użytkowników. To wyglądało tak, jakby czas na forum nagle cofnął się o godzinę. Początkowo myślałem, że posty mi usunął któryś z modów, ale po dodaniu postu po raz kolejny do tematu o Warsaw Unit, okazało się, że post jednak zdublowałem.

Ech ci Kanadyjczycy, czym oni jeszcze nas zaskoczą...


----------



## ArtiiP

ano potwierdzam, posty znikajom a potem za chwilę (czasem dłuższą) się magicznie pojawiają, czasem pomaga wylogowanie się i zalogowanie (z ptaszkiem), a czasem nadal nie 

także tego zamiast z "twarzą" do modów, że znowu coś wycieli  to poczekać (i przelogować)


----------



## ps-man

Spokojnie, to tylko awaria.


----------



## notdot

dziś właśnie zauważyłem databese error
na chwilę
coś za długo było spokojnie
czas na "zabawę"


----------



## Exelcior

Database error witamy z powrotem :nuts:
Właśnie się zastanawiałem kto usunął mój post a teraz już wiem


----------



## MarcinK

Ja kilka dni temu już zdublowałem, bo przy postowaniu nie było widać na podglądzie znikniętych postów, podczas gdy przy wcześniejszych awariach było. Gdyby nie to, nie dałbym się tak nabrać. :nuts:


----------



## Darek Yoker

Wątek Militarny;166049308 said:


> Próbowałem czytać forum jako osoba niezalogowana. Kompletna kaszana, najnowszych postów nie widać, te które widać mają zmienione daty (np. posty z grudnia na "yesterday"), strony cięte tak, że czasem widzisz jeden post na stronę, ale jak cofniesz stronę to nie dość, że się numer strony zmienia (nie -1 tylko np. -15) to np. lądujesz kilka tygodni gdzie indziej - czasem do przodu, czasem do tyłu.
> 
> Czy to jest powszechne zjawisko? Bo jeżeli każdy nowy użytkownik trafia na takie coś to się nie dziwię, że ciągle widzimy te same nicki i mało kogo nowego.


Zgadza się tak jest - ja przykładowo to samo miałem - osoba niezalogowana praktycznie nie ma możliwości śledzenia aktualnych dyskusji - stąd też Twój wniosek jest słuszny że mało kogo nowego forum w "takiej net technice" zachęci do tego by zostać nowym użytkownikiem …

+ w bonusie DataBaseError stylowy  powrót.


----------



## Zyzio

stary kawał:

"kto to jest Generał Failure i dlaczego czyta moje dane?"


----------



## Charles3210

Ostatnio znowu jakieś problemy, język zmienia mi się sam na hiszpański, po przejściu do ostatniej strony wątku wyświetlają mi się posty sprzed kilku lat. Wyczyszczenie cookies, zmiana przeglądarki, użycie VPN nic nie daje, nawet w taptalku źle działa.


----------



## Lombat

Ale ocb? Gdzie i co napisali?
Skąd te 2.5 dnia wyłączenia?
I to w bieżącej sytuacji?!
A ok, widzę już że migracja z vBulletin na Xenforo.
Czyli przerwa od SSC od ~niedzieli do ~wtorku, a potem zmagania z nowymi bugami


----------



## Sławek

Lombat said:


> widzę już że migracja z vBulletin na Xenforo.



to koniec pewnej epoki
i jak czytam znikają lajki, troszkę mi szkoda, to był dobry wyznacznik czy komuś się np jakaś fotorelacja podobała czy był to wyznacznik dobrych merytorycznych postów.
Mam nadzieję, że kolorystyka i funkcjonalność zostanie utrzymana, to podstawa.


----------



## michael_siberia

Zdaje się, że w zamian ma się pojawić jakiś ogólny ranking przydatności postów danego użytkownika czy coś w ten deseń.


----------



## skejl

Trochę mi to pachnie systemem rang znanym z innych forów. Zamiast starych lajków pewnie będzie takie coś:










Zob. https://xenforo.com/community/threads/reactions-👍😍🤣😲🙁😡.154898/

Osobiście wystarczało mi stare rozwiązanie.


----------



## Puritan

Pożary, wojny, recesja, bezprawie, pandemia, kolejki, kwarantanny i jeszcze lajki zabrali hno:










A na poważnie to beznadziejna zmiana.


----------



## Grvl

Nieeee, nie zabierajcie lajków


----------



## Hipolit

Serio?


----------



## Grvl

Co jest grane? Jak próbuję napisać posta, to wyskakuje mi komunikat, że post pojawi się dopiero po akceptacji przez moderatora?


----------



## notdot

czyli będą oczojebne ikonki, kolorki, gwiazdki i inne pierdółki


----------



## lulek89

U, lajki zabierajo?
To się Beton doczekał, znacjonalizowano mu lajki...


----------



## Eyk88

W wątku "Mój samochód" nie mogę dodać komentarza, bo czeka na zatwierdzenie. To normalne?


----------



## torunczyk

Like'i znikają?:badnews:


----------



## Han Solo

Co się dzieje? Nie mogę dodawać postów.


----------



## Zachu.

Chciałem sprawdzić co sądzi internet na temat silnika i trafiłem na takie coś:
https://pl.forum.grepolis.com/index.php


----------



## Zachu.

Poszukując informacji na temat silnika forum trafiłem na coś takiego:

https://pl.forum.grepolis.com/index.php


----------



## Hipolit

Dalej nic nie mogę dodać na Forum...


----------



## lukas29

Han Solo said:


> Co się dzieje? Nie mogę dodawać postów.


ja tak samo


----------



## Gatsby

Kurde, co z moim _emploi_?


----------



## ps-man

Han Solo said:


> Co się dzieje? Nie mogę dodawać postów.


Musimy je zaakceptować.  To się porobiło...


----------



## Han Solo

ps-man said:


> Musimy je zaakceptować.  To się porobiło...


Oooo, w każdym wątku? Czy tylko o covid? To wasza wewnętrzna decyzja?

Postów może być naprawdę dużo, nie dacie rady.


----------



## torunczyk

Co do like'ów to pomimo, że nie mogę ich dawać to je dostaję. Ktoś coś?:dunno:


----------



## Pogodynek

O matko, akceptacja postów...

Szczerze? Ten Xenforo to nie musi być zły wybór. Pamiętacie, jak narzekaliśmy na lajki?  Tylko oby nic nie zepsuto z bazą - choćby z kodowaniem polskich znaków. To plaga nieumiejętnie przeprowadzanych migracji.


----------



## Tomeyk

Han Solo said:


> Oooo, w każdym wątku? Czy tylko o covid? To wasza wewnętrzna decyzja?
> 
> Postów może być naprawdę dużo, nie dacie rady.


My sami jesteśmy tym zaskoczeni. Z tego co widzę to dotyczy to tylko Klubu Forum, np. na krakowskim subforum nic nie muszę akceptować, normalnie się pojawiają.


----------



## geogregor

Tomeyk said:


> My sami jesteśmy tym zaskoczeni. Z tego co widzę to dotyczy to tylko Klubu Forum, np. na krakowskim subforum nic nie muszę akceptować, normalnie się pojawiają.


W kolejowym watku tez nie mozna dodac postu...


----------



## notdot

lulek89 said:


> U, lajki zabierajo?
> To się Beton doczekał, znacjonalizowano mu lajki...


u mnie avatary jeszcze zniknęły


----------



## Ring

Łojezu, myslalem, ze dostalem bana/briga. I avatar zniknął


----------



## ps-man

Han Solo said:


> Oooo, w każdym wątku? Czy tylko o covid? To wasza wewnętrzna decyzja?
> 
> Postów może być naprawdę dużo, nie dacie rady.


Sami nie wiemy co się dzieje. Posty niektórych (nielicznych) użytkowników nie wymagają akceptacji, niektórzy mogą dodawać lajki, choć większość jest tej możliwości pozbawiona. A może kwestia problemowa dotyczy poszczególnych działów? - sam nie wiem. Pamiętajcie, że moderatorzy widzą forum nieco inaczej i możemy nie mieć wiedzy o problemie oraz jak ten problem fizycznie, z punktu widzenia innych użytkowników, wygląda. 

W każdym razie my widzimy Wasze posty i możemy je nawet zalajkować. :tongue2:


----------



## Hipolit

ps-man said:


> W każdym razie my widzimy Wasze posty i możemy je nawet zalajkować. :tongue2:


Jest mi z tego powodu niezwykle.


----------



## k%

zabija to forum...


----------



## notdot

@ps-man 
no to ja nie widzę łapek w górę
widzę twój avatar i u Tomeyka oraz u Sławek #3541 i michael_siberia #3542
ale innych avatarów już nie widzę


----------



## Voorish-Gdansk

ps-man said:


> Sami nie wiemy co się dzieje. Posty niektórych (nielicznych) użytkowników nie wymagają akceptacji, niektórzy mogą dodawać lajki, choć większość jest tej możliwości pozbawiona. A może kwestia problemowa dotyczy poszczególnych działów? - sam nie wiem. Pamiętajcie, że moderatorzy widzą forum nieco inaczej i możemy nie mieć wiedzy o problemie oraz jak ten problem fizycznie, z punktu widzenia innych użytkowników, wygląda.
> 
> W każdym razie my widzimy Wasze posty i możemy je nawet zalajkować. :tongue2:


To jest jawna dyskryminacja :madwife:

Czy przy okazji migracji forum będzie można zmienić nick? Mój nie dość, że w sumie za długi to już od dawna nieaktualny...


----------



## Han Solo

Wybadajcie sprawę i zdejmijcie ograniczenie, bo kiepsko forum działa, a ja akurat na HO


----------



## smar

Zmniejszyła się pojemność skrzynki PM? Mam info, że mam 100%, tak nagle, mimo że pousuwałem sporo.


----------



## MarcinK

Ja nie mam żadnych problemów. Przynajmniej na oko


----------



## Grvl

Ja sprawdzałem w dziale warszawskim, w PHP, w wątku wirusowym, w piłkarskim i czasie na śmiech.

Wszędzie to samo, nic nie mogę zapostować.

Dlatego, jeśli możecie, to zaakceptujcie ten post


----------



## marku

Na oko to mam okulary. Ale przeprowadzka zaczyna mi się podobac-w duchu 100latPlanowania.

Nasi tam som?
(Sorry za oftop)


----------



## johny.f

Cóż, będzie kwarantanna od forum, żebyśmy się za bardzo nie uzależnili


----------



## Buster90

To ja się podłącze do tego chóru:
1. brak avatarów u każdego.
2. wszystkie moje napisane dzisiaj posty nieważne czy w wątkach lokalnych czy klubie forum czekają na akceptację
3. stond lajki wyszli (w sensie zabrali)


----------



## ps-man

Han Solo said:


> Wybadajcie sprawę i zdejmijcie ograniczenie, bo kiepsko forum działa, a ja akurat na HO


A ja w pracy, ale nie na HO. :tongue2:

I w związku z tym...



Grvl said:


> Dlatego, jeśli możecie, to zaakceptujcie ten post


...mogą być trudności z zaakceptowaniem wszystkich postów w każdym miejscu i w dogodnym czasie. A posty przecież spływają. Musielibyśmy siedzieć non-stop i przeglądać wątek za wątkiem, co jest niemożliwe. Liczcie się z tym, że z forum będzie "ujnia" w najbliższym tygodniu.


----------



## Zyzio

lajki zniknęli, ale piszę by sprawdzić czy mogę 

(Pani Pelagio, czy pani jeszcze może.....)


----------



## Gokufan

Dziwnie będzie zobaczyć SSC na innym silniku. Spędziliśmy na tym vBulletin kawał życia, ja osobiście około 12 lat .

Ale podobno XenForo to o wiele lepszy silnik. Ekscytujące zmiany  

A i krótka przerwa od wątku o Covid dobrze zrobi zdrowiu psychicznemu.


----------



## radko1994

Wycinają drzewa w rzeczywistości, a teraz w końcu wycięli drzewo z mojego avatara. :fiddle:


----------



## MajKeR_

ps-man said:


> Liczcie się z tym, że z forum będzie "ujnia" w najbliższym tygodniu.


Kolejny obszar, w którym będzie ujnia w najbliższym tygodniu. Niech se w upę wsadzą taką przeprowadzkę i skasowanie podstawowego elementu forum.


----------



## Beck's

Czyli lajkow już nie będzie?


----------



## Gatsby

notdot said:


> u mnie avatary jeszcze zniknęły


Nie widzem. Twojego i Swojego.


----------



## Zyzio

jest gorzej, tutaj też idzie przez moderatora, w innym wątku (Hydeparak Kraków) też.
oraz nie mogę wyedytować swojego posta.

Zapewne są to prace przygotowawcze przed migracją.
BTW, pod nickiem mam teraz "Expert" - to też nie moja zmiana


----------



## Misiek144

Nie dzieje się dobrze. Moje zaskoczenie wchodzę na forum a tu brak avatara , nie moge lajkować i do tego miałem problem z zalogowaniem. Oby te zmiany nie odbiły sie czkawka....

Ciekawe czy post sie doda , czy pójdzie do akceptacji.


----------



## lulek89

Będą rangi, jak na elektrodzie czy forum o szczupakach


----------



## MarcinK

Zarazę i więzienie domowe bym przeżył, ale tego nie 


Przynajmniej porównań układać nie trzeba. Powstrzymam się odtąd od dalszego postowania, po co dodawać modom roboty, której po tej pauzie nie będą musieli wykonywać...


----------



## Lombat

hno:_GDZIE SOM MOJE LAJKI?!!!111_hno:

Kiedyś lików nie było i forum żyło. To chyba było przed fejsbukiem.
Ale tak, to przydatna funkcja.
Jest jakaś wizja jakie będą te rangi i czy będzie jakiś bazowy przydział za dotyczhczawowe "dokonania" oraz na jakich zasadach on się odbędzie?


----------



## alsen strasse 67

W wątkach wrocławskich ktoś w ogóle akceptuje posty?


----------



## Grvl

Gdy od rana nic nie możesz zapostować na forum


----------



## Zachu.

Lombat said:


> hno:_GDZIE SOM MOJE LAJKI?!!!111_hno:
> 
> Kiedyś lików nie było i forum żyło. To chyba było przed fejsbukiem.
> Ale tak, to przydatna funkcja.
> Jest jakaś wizja jakie będą te rangi i czy będzie jakiś bazowy przydział za dotyczhczawowe "dokonania" oraz na jakich zasadach on się odbędzie?


Pamiętam takie forum gdzie było "piwo" zamiast lajka. Jak zlikwidowali to był płacz


----------



## bad455

^^ Daję lajka


----------



## Noxid

Do modów:

Czy wiemy już czy forum ostatecznie stanie i jeśli tak to kiedy mamy się przenieść na te fora zastępcze i które będzie tym głównym backup'em?


----------



## Polopiryn

O jest konkret: On the 22nd the forum will be offline or 'read only' for up to 48h.


----------



## adam81w

Polubień nie ma, avatara nie ma.  Przy poprzedniej migracji też były problemy z likami.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Każą siedzieć w domach bez dostępu na forum. Gorzej być nie może opcorn:


----------



## Din Sevenn

Grvl said:


> Gdy od rana nic nie możesz zapostować na forum


Gdy od rana nie możesz zalajkować cytowanego posta...









BTW: awatary wrócą, czy będę musiał zrobić i wgrać na nowo?


----------



## torunczyk

Luki_SL said:


> ^^Każą siedzieć w domach bez dostępu na forum. Gorzej być nie może opcorn:


Może. Musisz siedzieć w robocie bez dostępu do forum.


----------



## skejl

notdot said:


> czyli będą oczojebne ikonki, kolorki, gwiazdki i inne pierdółki


Co do oczojebności, to jeszcze zobaczymy. Zapewne silnik umożliwia stosowanie różnych skórek. Być może dobiorą jakąś sensowną, być może nawet użytkownicy będą sobie mogli sami wybrać. Ale nawet jeśli nie, to może ktoś bardziej ogarnięty stuninguje przy pomocy Greasemonkey?



lulek89 said:


> U, lajki zabierajo?
> To się Beton doczekał, znacjonalizowano mu lajki...


Chciałem zalajkować, ale sam wiesz…



Gokufan said:


> Dziwnie będzie zobaczyć SSC na innym silniku. Spędziliśmy na tym vBulletin kawał życia, ja osobiście około 12 lat .
> 
> Ale podobno XenForo to o wiele lepszy silnik. Ekscytujące zmiany


Nie wiem, czy współczesne XenForo jest lepsze od współczesnego vBulletina, ale z całą pewnością jest lepszym silnikiem niż vBulletin sprzed ponad dekady.

Generalnie najbardziej optymistyczne w tym jest to, że skoro chcą zainwestować w to forum, to znaczy, że widzą przed nim przyszłość.


----------



## Wrocl'awianin

Luki_SL said:


> ^^Każą siedzieć w domach bez dostępu na forum. Gorzej być nie może opcorn:


Zalajkować nie mogę, jak żyć? :lol:


----------



## Krzychu70

Wybaczcie głupie pytanie: 
skąd się wzięło to "expert" pod moim nickiem?
Jak widać żadnym ekspertem nie jestem, skoro nie znam na to zapewne proste pytanie odpowiedzi .
W ogóle do do d... z tym wszystkim: z chaty wychodzić nie można, z pracy przychodzą sprzeczne informacje, jak pracować zdalnie, a tu jeszcze forum i zwłaszcza lajki zabiorom. Gdzie jest Tusk ja się pytam? Zapytałbym go teraz 'jak zyć'.
Uff, i znowu wyszła wina Tuska
:troll:


----------



## skejl

Mnie też uczynili expertem, lol. Cóż, to może być jakaś jaskółka.


----------



## misioho

Krzychu70 said:


> Wybaczcie głupie pytanie:
> skąd się wzięło to "expert" pod moim nickiem?


Im więcej postów, tym wyższy stopień.
Dla Betona chyba jakąś specjalną szarżę przewidziano?


----------



## misioho

dkzg said:


> Gdyby nam Kanadyjczycy zafundowali kwarantanne zapraszam na
> 
> http://forumpolskichwiezowcow.pl/
> 
> SSL zainstaluje. Tematy jakieś pozakładam jak wejdę do pracy


Jesteś pewien, że to właściwe forum?


----------



## Noxid

Posty z HP też się będą liczyć?


----------



## perdurabo

skejl said:


> Nie wiem, czy współczesne XenForo jest lepsze od współczesnego vBulletina, ale z całą pewnością jest lepszym silnikiem niż vBulletin sprzed ponad dekady.
> 
> Generalnie najbardziej optymistyczne w tym jest to, że skoro chcą zainwestować w to forum, to znaczy, że widzą przed nim przyszłość.


Mnie ciekawi co będzie dalej z apką na androida ktoś wie coś?


----------



## skejl

Odzyskałem lajki!!!!!!11!!!11!11!!!

A w kwestii powyższego, z pewnością nowy silnik będzie miał lepsze wsparcie przeglądarek mobilnych.


----------



## misioho

A tymczasem wszystko wróciło do normy - lajki, awatary i szarżę Expert mi odebrano hno:


----------



## skejl

Nie wszystko, bo ciągle nie mogę wysyłać prywatnych wiadomości.


----------



## Zyzio

misioho said:


> A tymczasem wszystko wróciło do normy - lajki, awatary i szarżę Expert mi odebrano hno:


szarże sobie sam ustawisz


----------



## skejl

Pojawiasz się i znikasz, i znikasz, i znikasz
Mam na lajków punkcie bzika, mam bzika, mam bzika…


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Przecież jest info, że niektóre funkcje mogą czasowo nie działać


----------



## skejl

No tak. Ale lajki na chwilę wróciły i znowu znikły.


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

Wrocl'awianin said:


> Zalajkować nie mogę, jak żyć? :lol:


To swoją drogą jest ciekawe - ja nie mogę lajkować, ale lajki dostaję :nuts:

EDIT - dobra, nie doczytałem że lajki na chwilę wróciły... Ale za to post nie wymagał akceptacji moderatorskiej.

Coś mi się widzi że niedziela i poniedziałek będą ciężkie. Bez Forum...


----------



## sudione

skejl said:


> ..... Generalnie najbardziej optymistyczne w tym jest to, że skoro chcą zainwestować w to forum, to znaczy, że widzą przed nim przyszłość.


Najważniejsze jest to, żeby *nie* wylądować na Facebook'u. Wtedy będzie definitywny koniec.:fiddle::deadthreahno:


----------



## Luki_SL

skejl said:


> No tak. Ale lajki na chwilę wróciły i znowu znikły.


Podejrzewam, że do czasu przeniesienia silnika będzie co chwilę jakieś "jestem i znikam".


----------



## marku

Może im się ręka omsknie i w nowym forum przywrócą skasowany zakazany wontek...


----------



## Lombat

Na czas kwarantanny od forum proponuję wszystkim którym się chce jechać w teren i robić fotorelacje  A jak Forum wróci to zrobimmy DDoSa masowym uploadem :troll:


----------



## Sławek

Lombat said:


> Na czas kwarantanny od forum proponuję wszystkim którym się chce jechać w teren i robić fotorelacje


Jest jeden mały problem 
Na weekend wraca zima (śniegi, mrozy), w dobie wirusa lepiej zostać w domu i :cheers:


----------



## el nino

Ciekawe czy przy okazji nie zmienią modelu biznesowego działania forum, czy nie będzie jakiś płatnych opcji.


----------



## Buster90

Lajki wróciły. Nic nie zrobiłem, po prostu polajkowałem parę postów z wersji mobilnej. Potem wróciła mi możliwość lajków z kompa.


----------



## demmat

el nino said:


> Ciekawe czy przy okazji nie zmienią modelu biznesowego działania forum, czy nie będzie jakiś płatnych opcji.


Nie, w dedykowanym wątku zaprzeczyli takiej opcji. 

Niewątpliwie zmodernizowanie silnika przysłuży się forum. I tak już sporo rzeczy pododawali, ale nadal obecny silnik to staroć. Jest możliwość, by wygląd był bardzo podobny do obecnego, ale z dodatkowymi opcjami, świeższą szatą graficzną i dodatkami. Oczywiście jak człowiek 13 lat spędził na tym forum, przez dłuższy czas x godzin dziennie i przyzwyczaił się do layoutu, emotek i układu, to każda zmiana będzie drastyczna. Ale jak będzie forum dobrze odwzorowane, będzie miało zachowany klimat, to za pół roku nikt już za vBulletin nie będzie płakać. Szczególnie, że być może nowy silnik pozwoli na rozwój.


----------



## sudione

demmat said:


> ..... Szczególnie, że być może nowy silnik pozwoli na rozwój.


Co to znaczy: "rozwój"? Co masz na myśli? Możesz podać jakieś konkretne przykłady?
Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## ArtiiP

^^ jest takie powiedzenie, że stanie w miejscu to faktyczne zwijanie się.

a rozwój można tez rozumieć przez to że kolejne awarie odganiają ludzi, zamiast przyciągać. Choćby to, a nie, nie ma jak tego naprawić, i NIE, nie było wcale tak różowo przed przejęciem.


----------



## Zyzio

bendzie wincyj postów na sekunde


----------



## Lombat

To jest piękne


----------



## sudione

Ktoś wie, czy xenForo jest kompatybilne z Tapatalk'iem?


----------



## bad455

Jest oficjalny moduł Tapatalk do Xenforo, ale nie wiadomo czy zostanie zainstalowany. Trzeba by zapytać w wątku o przenosinach forum.


----------



## Polopiryn

sudione said:


> Ktoś wie, czy xenForo jest kompatybilne z Tapatalk'iem?





bad455 said:


> Jest oficjalny moduł Tapatalk do Xenforo, ale nie wiadomo czy zostanie zainstalowany. Trzeba by zapytać w wątku o przenosinach forum.



Jest odpowiedź:


joshsam said:


> Got reply and yes tapatalk will still work afther forum migration. Might need some tweaking aftherwards but normally tapatalk and Xenforo are compatible.


----------



## demmat

sudione said:


> Co to znaczy: "rozwój"? Co masz na myśli? Możesz podać jakieś konkretne przykłady?
> Z góry dziękuję.


Porządne silniki pozwalają na sporo opcji. Choćby możliwość wprowadzenia serwerów na grafiki, przez to zrezygnowanie z serwerów zewnętrznych. Zresztą jest to planowane u Nas. Możliwość tworzenia galerii z wgranych zdjęć, przez co łatwiejsze przeglądanie forum by było (miniaturki z powiększonym podglądem po najechaniu kursorem, bez konieczności otwierania zdjęcia w pełnej rozdzielczości). Lepsze opcje wyszukiwania, tagowania (które przecież było ograniczone u Nas, ze względu na problemy z wydajnością). Lepsze opcje wyróżniania tematów (choćby kolorystycznie, by łatwiej było oznaczać wątki danej kategorii i łatwiej było szukać to co interesuje). Większe możliwości graficzne dla poszczególnych działów (grafiki dla podforów itp.). Lepsze opcje społecznościowe (zarówno wewnątrz forum - czaty i konwersacje grupowe, jak i na zewnątrz - udostępnianie treści). Mógłbym jeszcze wymieniać, bo możliwości jest sporo.
Naprawdę, nasze forum jest przestarzałe. Mimo wprowadzonych zmian i ulepszeń, nie ma wielu funkcji, które ułatwiałyby przeglądanie forum. Czy będzie tak na nowym silniku? Nie wiem co zostanie dodane, ale jest to możliwe. 


ArtiiP said:


> ^^ jest takie powiedzenie, że stanie w miejscu to faktyczne zwijanie się.
> 
> a rozwój można tez rozumieć przez to że kolejne awarie odganiają ludzi, zamiast przyciągać. Choćby to, a nie, nie ma jak tego naprawić, i NIE, nie było wcale tak różowo przed przejęciem.


To też. Ile błędów było ostatnio na forum?A ile było przed ostatnimi zmianami? Jak wolne było forum? Zasiedzieliśmy się na starym silniku i starej szacie i ciężko nam przychodziły zmiany. Są użytkownicy, którzy już pełnoletniość osiągnęli na tym forum. Nie dziwne, że niechętni byli do zmian. Ale obiektywnie zmiany są konieczne, by forum było przyjemne i przyjazne w użytkowaniu. Ja tak dużo już nie korzystam z forum i nie doskwierają mi różne jego wady i błędy. Ale jakbym korzystał tak jak niektórzy albo tak jak to wcześniej robiłem, to byłbym podirytowany.


----------



## skejl

Ja podam przykład w tematyce forumowej. 

Na zajezdni masz pięćdziesiąt solarisów i jednego jelcza. Dla tego jednego jelcza musisz mieć osobny zestaw części, może dedykowane narzędzia, a mechanicy muszą znać pojazd. Jakiekolwiek grubsze grzebanie przy nim mija się z celem. W najlepszym razie można wstawić biletomat.

Vertical Scope to taka zajezdnia dla forów. Opiekują się różnymi społecznościami, mają też nasze SSC na starutkim vBulletinie, który sprawia problemy. I chociaż grzebać przy tym można choćby „młotkiem”, to zwyczajnie nie ma to sensu. Ale kiedy wymienią go na nowszy, to może być już inna rozmowa. Zwłaszcza że dzięki unifikacji „taboru” każde opracowane w ich „szopie” nowe narzędzie, rozszerzenie czy przeróbka może znaleźć zastosowanie w wielu zarządzanych przez nich forach, a to potrafi robić różnicę między opłacalnością a jej brakiem.

*****​
A z możliwych zmian, przede wszystkim liczę na lepszą wyszukiwarkę.


----------



## ArtiiP

Mała uwaga, przy tej ilości przeróżnych zdjęć jakie się tu pojawiają, to ich wgrywanie na forum będzie dość szybko wyłączone, a na pewno ograniczone.

***

Tak, działająca wyszukiwarka i natywny utf-8 to jest to co bardzo się przyda, no i mniejsza awaryjność, tu ciekawe jak sobie poradzą z CloudFlare (i czy nie ma jakiegoś wsparcia), dojdzie też większa ilość serwisów z możliwością ich osadzania (jak joutubka).


----------



## demmat

Być może będzie ograniczenie co do wielkości czy rozdzielczości zdjęcia, ale to nie jest duży problem, bo zawsze będzie można wspomagać się zewnętrznymi serwerami. Lepsze takie ograniczenie, ale pewność, że zdjęcie zostanie na stronie, niż brak ograniczeń i korzystanie z zewnętrznych serwerów, które spowodują zniknięcie zdjęć. Tak naprawdę wszystkie zdjęcia sprzed 2-3 lat już są niewidoczne i posty, szczególnie w fotoforum, są bezużyteczne.


----------



## Lombat

Kody PHP będą raczej te same, więc stary fotorelacjonusz w formie półautomatycznej będzie dalej mógł być używany. Czyli wysyłka zdjęć na imgur+gotowy kod całego posta do kopiuj/wklej. Przy naszych ilościach zdjęć na jedną wrzutkę będzie to pewnie szybsze.

Ewentualnie w nowym lokalnym regulaminie można umieścić jakieś zalecenie że np do kilku obrazków (5?) można wstawiać prosto na forum, a jak ma być tego więcej to niech idzie przez zewnętrzny serwer. Granica nie musi być sztywna 

Okazuje się że @skejl zrobił już wersję 4.x fotorelacjonusza napisaną od zera, również na Windowsa oraz deklaruje:


skejl said:


> Szykuje się aktualizacja silnika forum.
> Spodziewam się, że w wyniku tych zmian Fotorelacjonusz przestanie działać.
> Wersję 4.x postaram się dostosować najszybciej, jak to będzie możliwe.


----------



## skejl

*!!! Łamiąca wiadomość !!! Łamiąca wiadomość !!! Łamiąca wiadomość !!!*

UWAGA!​


joshsam said:


> I got confermation that legacy existing likes should migrate to Xenforo. Although they will be displayed differently.


Co po polsku znaczy tyle, że lajki najprawdopodobniej będą i nie zostaną zresetowane. Niemniej będą wyświetlane w inny sposób (nie sprecyzowano w jaki).

*****​


Lombat said:


> Kody PHP będą raczej te same, więc stary fotorelacjonusz w formie półautomatycznej będzie dalej mógł być używany. Czyli wysyłka zdjęć na imgur+gotowy kod całego posta do kopiuj/wklej. Przy naszych ilościach zdjęć na jedną wrzutkę będzie to pewnie szybsze.


Tu nie o PHP chodzi, raczej o BBCode. Xenforo też obsługuje BB Code, więc można zakładać, że posty będzie się pisało w ten sam sposób. Wszakże z jednym zastrzeżeniem: być może niektóre znaczniki BBCode przestaną być obsługiwane albo dojdą nowe.

Tak, w „trybie półautomatycznym” stary Fotorelacjonusz powinien działać bezproblemowo i w razie czego właśnie takie postępowanie bym zalecał. Natomiast nowe Fotorelacjonusze nie mają takiej funkcjonalności.



demmat said:


> Być może będzie ograniczenie co do wielkości czy rozdzielczości zdjęcia, ale to nie jest duży problem, bo zawsze będzie można wspomagać się zewnętrznymi serwerami. Lepsze takie ograniczenie, ale pewność, że zdjęcie zostanie na stronie, niż brak ograniczeń i korzystanie z zewnętrznych serwerów, które spowodują zniknięcie zdjęć. Tak naprawdę wszystkie zdjęcia sprzed 2-3 lat już są niewidoczne i posty, szczególnie w fotoforum, są bezużyteczne.


Zależy od hostingu. Przykładowo ImageShack zamknął podwoje, ale Imgur się trzyma. Natomiast niniejsze forum też przecież mogą zamknąć, kiedy przestanie im się opłacać, mogą też pokasować stare zdjęcia w celu redukcji kosztów (choć nie sądzę, nie bez powodu mawia się, że dyski są tanie). W każdym razie nie ma hostingu pewnego na 100% w długim terminie.



demmat said:


> Być może będzie ograniczenie co do wielkości czy rozdzielczości zdjęcia (…).


Zobaczymy. Dyski są tanie.


----------



## Grvl

Czy musimy się spodziewać zmiany wyglądu forum? Czy może jest szansa, że tylko zmieni się "silnik", ale wyglądać będzie mniej więcej tak samo?


----------



## Lombat

Tak, BBCode, człowiek używa i umie a nie wie jak to się nazywa 
Z informacji wartych przytoczenia:


joshsam said:


> As I said before prepare for 48h without SSC starting somewhere on the 22nd march.


Czyli w niedziele zabiorom na 48h. Zatem we wtorek powinno wrócić.

Wygląda na to że w zakresie rang są spore możliwości.


----------



## skejl

Grvl said:


> Czy musimy się spodziewać zmiany wyglądu forum? Czy może jest szansa, że tylko zmieni się "silnik", ale wyglądać będzie mniej więcej tak samo?


Mniej więcej tak samo:



joshsam said:


> Layout going to be 90% the same and themes as well. Some obsolete things might dissapear.


----------



## dkzg

johny.f said:


> Dlaczego nie mogę znaleźć przycisku 'przejdź do pierwszego nieprzeczytanego postu'?


Teoretycznie jak wejdziesz na te "watched" to kliknięcie w nazwę tematu powinno Cię przekierować do pierwszego nowego postu ale wg mnie teraz to działa tak:
1. Klikasz, przenosi Cię na pierwszą stronę bo nie zapisało informacji o ostatnich postach ze starego forum
2. Wchodzisz na ostatnią stronę sam
3. Od tego momentu jak ktoś coś napisze w takim temacie to "unread" działa poprawnie.


----------



## follow.

johny.f said:


> Dlaczego nie mogę znaleźć przycisku 'przejdź do pierwszego nieprzeczytanego postu'?


Jak się idzie z "Following" to zdaje się to być domyślną akcją, tyle że... nie działa.










PS. Faktycznie, może jest tak jak napisał *dkzg*


----------



## bloniaq_s8

johny.f said:


> Dlaczego nie mogę znaleźć przycisku 'przejdź do pierwszego nieprzeczytanego postu'?


Chyba trzeba kliknąć na updated xx ago i przenosi do pierwszego nieprzeczytanego posta, ale jeszcze nie sprawdziłem na 100%


----------



## nowy1212

ixs said:


> Jak rozwinac liste dzialow i pod-dzialow? Dramat... gdy sie nie forumuje po subskrybowanych.
> Czy to cos po prawej mozna jakos wylaczyc?


Niestety nie da, bo to wymaga wersji premium...


----------



## Pajda

Witaj Królowo, Matko Miłosierdzia... Pokazuje mi, że ktoś napisał posta, kiedy ja właśnie pisze tego posta i jak klikam "View them" to nie viuewuje. Nie dziaa.


----------



## LubiePiwo

SSC Premium... ciekawe co zabiorom zwykłym userom.

Być może to przejściowe, ale forum działa wolniej niż wcześniej


----------



## Polopiryn

follow. said:


> Jak się idzie z "Following" to zdaje się to być domyślną akcją, tyle że... nie działa.
> 
> View attachment 33591
> 
> 
> PS. Faktycznie, może jest tak jak napisał *dkzg*





bloniaq_s8 said:


> Chyba trzeba kliknąć na updated xx ago i przenosi do pierwszego nieprzeczytanego posta, ale jeszcze nie sprawdziłem na 100%





dkzg said:


> Teoretycznie jak wejdziesz na te "watched" to kliknięcie w nazwę tematu powinno Cię przekierować do pierwszego nowego postu ale wg mnie teraz to działa tak:
> 1. Klikasz, przenosi Cię na pierwszą stronę bo nie zapisało informacji o ostatnich postach ze starego forum
> 2. Wchodzisz na ostatnią stronę sam
> 3. Od tego momentu jak ktoś coś napisze w takim temacie to "unread" działa poprawnie.


Wszystko działa, tylko trzeba zrobić tak jak napisał *@dkzg*.


----------



## follow.

To ja bym teraz jeszcze chciał choć "Mark all as read"...


----------



## ixs

Gdy sie strone oglada w powiekszeniu, pomniejszeniu wlasciwie... przy ustawieniu na 90%, to mam wrazenie, ze wyglada to troszke lepiej... wiecej tresci sie miesci... zamiast masy pustego i przewijania.


----------



## bartek76

Aby zobaczyć że się dostało lajka trzeba wejść na swój account i wybrać opcję Reactions received, ech


----------



## Wrocl'awianin

Oczopląsu idzie dostać  Wiedziałem, że dni SSC w starej odsłonie są policzone.


----------



## Redzio

Na razie największą zaletą jest tryb nocny. Na to bardzo czekałem.


----------



## demmat

ixs said:


> Jak rozwinac liste dzialow i pod-dzialow? Dramat... gdy sie nie forumuje po subskrybowanych.
> Czy to cos po prawej mozna jakos wylaczyc?


Jak masz listę działów: Inwestycje w Polsce, Architektura i Urbanistyka itd, to masz pod nazwą działu "sub-forum" i tam rozwijasz podfora.


----------



## skejl

Pajda said:


> Witaj Królowo, Matko Miłosierdzia... Pokazuje mi, że ktoś napisał posta, kiedy ja właśnie pisze tego posta i jak klikam "View them" to nie viuewuje. Nie dziaa.


Działa, ale chwilkę to trwa. Ja na Twój czekałem chyba 10 sekund.



LubiePiwo said:


> Słodki Jeżu, da się przywrócić jakoś tamtego theme'a?


Mam nadzieję, że ktoś ogarnięty w CSS zrobi to Greasemonkey. Jak coś to ja przezornie zachowałem stare style.


----------



## ixs

nowy1212 said:


> Niestety nie da, bo to wymaga wersji premium...


ehh... a jest gdzies wykaz premiumowych funkcji?


----------



## 933902

dkzg said:


> 3. Od tego momentu jak ktoś coś napisze w takim temacie to "unread" działa poprawnie.


Możesz to też zrobić dla całego forum zbioroczo. Wejdź tutaj i kliknij "Mark all read". Od tego momentu działa dla wszystkich wątków we wszystkich polskich działach. Forum Polskich Wieżowców


----------



## _Kaczy

Ja jebię. Ale marnotrawstwo ekranu.
A w ogóle dramat jest z fotorelacjami - wszystkie zmniejszone do jakiś miniaturek typu 600x400.


----------



## Spomasz

Kto jest za to odpowiedzialny?
Kiedy wszystko wróci do normalności?


----------



## panwalen

Gdzie są tagi?


----------



## Sponsor

Przeglądanie wątku to jeden wielki kleks. Nie widzę gdzie się kończy jeden post a zaczyna drugi.


----------



## johny.f

dkzg said:


> Teoretycznie jak wejdziesz na te "watched" to kliknięcie w nazwę tematu powinno Cię przekierować do pierwszego nowego postu ale wg mnie teraz to działa tak:
> 1. Klikasz, przenosi Cię na pierwszą stronę bo nie zapisało informacji o ostatnich postach ze starego forum
> 2. Wchodzisz na ostatnią stronę sam
> 3. Od tego momentu jak ktoś coś napisze w takim temacie to "unread" działa poprawnie.


Faktycznie, teraz działa!


----------



## dkzg

Mark As Read działa! Trzeba tylko wchodzić na podfora i wtedy klikać!


----------



## Pajda

O, ale jest komunikat, że np. ktoś mnie zacytował. Nawet spoko.


----------



## Rysse

'Wejdz tutaj


pamelus said:


> Możesz to też zrobić dla całego forum zbioroczo. W*ejdź tutaj i kliknij "Mark all read".* Od tego momentu działa dla wszystkich wątków we wszystkich polskich działach. Forum Polskich Wieżowców


Tutaj, to znaczy gdzie ?


----------



## Juszatek

Mój Boże, co tu się odjaniepawliło, ale oczojebne to forum, czy tylko ja tak mam?
Oj długo zajmie przyzwyczajanie się...


----------



## bloniaq_s8

co z tymi lajkami/powiadomieniami? gdzie to sprawdzić bo póki co to mi się jedynka pojawiła w nagłówku


----------



## Bars115

Pany gdzie znajdę zmianę języka ??


----------



## zoviet

WTF


----------



## mateusz.el

1. Czy tylko ja nie widzę opcji, żeby napisać post na innej zasadzie niż szybka odpowiedź w okienku na dole?
2. Jak robicie długi cytat w poście to go zawija i skraca, dziwnie jakoś
3. Nie podoba mi się tu
*4. Dobra, to kto się poświęci na pierwszego briga po nowemu? Też nie wiem jak to działa *


----------



## Polopiryn

mateusz.el said:


> 1. Czy tylko ja nie widzę opcji, żeby napisać post na innej zasadzie niż szybka odpowiedź w okienku na dole?
> 2. Jak robicie długi cytat w poście to go zawija i skraca, dziwnie jakoś
> 3. Nie podoba mi się tu
> *4. Dobra, to kto się poświęci na pierwszego briga po nowemu? Też nie wiem jak to działa *


Odpowiedź w lewym rogu dannego posta, obok cytatu i lajka.
Przez te cytaty ma to swoje + i minusy, bardziej czytelne i jak komuś nie chce się czegoś czytać to mu nie zajmuję pół ekranu, a z drugiej mańki strasznie krótkie te strony się wydają.
Dawaj Briga, chce zobaczyć jak to jest go dostać

A edytowanie jest w rozwijanym menu.... mogli zrobić normalnie obok "lajka" edycję.


----------



## jaszczur90

Strasznie zlewają się posty. Lepiej włączyć sobie dark mode bo na tym białym tle jest jeszcze gorzej ;/


----------



## demmat

Jak się najedzie kursorem na nick, to wyświetla się krótkie menu z informacjami: Ilość laików, ilość założonych wątków, ilość postów, ILOŚĆ TROFEÓW oraz wiadomość i śledzenie. Ciekawa opcja.


----------



## Pstrykacz

Lewy margines za duży. Prawy panel z niepotrzebnymi rzeczami, zajmuje bez sensu miejsce + resizing zdjęć. bez sensu


----------



## skejl

Mnie na dark modzie zlewają się jeszcze bardziej :/

Wątek feedbackowy tutaj (po angielsku): https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/we-are-live-community-feedback.2255193/


----------



## demmat

Można połączyć konto z kontem Fb i Google w zakładce "Connected accounts"


----------



## johny.f

Hehehe


----------



## Spomasz

Czy tylko mi się wydaje, że prowadzę jakiś 40- letni zardzewiały traktor?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

ale dalej trzeba forum odświeżać żeby nowe posty się pokazały :/


----------



## alsen strasse 67

Pół godziny walczyłem, żeby się zalogować. 😥


----------



## mateusz.el

Polopiryn said:


> Odpowiedź w lewym rogu dannego posta, obok cytatu i lajka.
> Przez te cytaty ma to swoje + i minusy, bardziej czytelne i jak komuś nie chce się czegoś czytać to mu nie zajmuję pół ekranu, a z drugiej mańki strasznie krótkie te strony się wydają.
> Dawaj Briga, chce zobaczyć jak to jest go dostać
> 
> A edytowanie jest w rozwijanym menu.... mogli zrobić normalnie obok "lajka" edycję.


Dałem Ci briga, nie wiem czy dostałeś. Jak dobrze poszło, to masz ostrzeżenie, ale z zerową ilością dni banicji.

A co do odpowiedzi na posty, to tak jak mówisz, ale nie to mam na myśli. Teraz jedyna opcja pisania postu w wątku, to taka, że trzeba zjechać na sam dół i tam pisać, a nie ma tego (albo nie widzę) żeby była opcja pisania posta, która by zajęła całą kartę. No wiecie co mam na myśli, tak jak było wcześniej, że albo normalne pisanie posta, albo opcja szybkiego pisania na dole strony


----------



## Sławek

Powiadomienia (alerty) da się wyłączyć w panelu sterowania.
Natomiast błędy które widzę:

nie da się zalogować, wyświetla błąd, dopiero otworzenie w nowej karcie strony logowania, loguje poprawnie.
brak przejścia do ostatniej strony, trzeba kliknąć najwyższą stronę wątku
style (!!!!) ten ciemny jeszcze jakoś jest ok, ale ja chce stary niebieski)
20$ na rok za to by z forum można było korzystać sensownie? Mało kto w Polsce to zapłaci, na świecie też...
działa wszystko baaaardzo wolno, o kosmos wolniej niż na starym forum.


----------



## Fevon

Dobrze, że jest tryb nocny. Na tym dziennym to okropnie wyglądało.

Wie ktoś jak rozwinąć na stałe widok subfor?


----------



## Curz

Jednak wizualnie to to wszystko jest słabe. 
Brak jakiegoś wyraźnego oddzielenia postów od siebie.

Do tego jak wchodzę do danego działu, to nie widzę, w których wątkach są nowe posty od momentu mojej ostatniej wizyty!!


----------



## demmat

NeverMindPl said:


> Hm, fajnie, że można w końcu dodawać graficzną sygnaturę. Wie ktoś może jak jest jej maksymalna wielkość? Można ją łatwo rozszerzać w ustawieniach, ale nie ma zapisanej konkretnej informacji.
> No i ciekawe jak to wpłynie na płynność forum, która już w tym momencie jest nie najlepsza.


Tutaj masz wszystkie informacje: We Are Live - Community Feedback


----------



## Mikserks

Czy mógłby ktoś tak dokładnie powiedzieć, jak za pomocą uBlocka wyłączyć te badziewia z prawej strony? Za pomoc z góry dziękuję


----------



## schlesier

demmat said:


> Ja wiem, że to nie popularne w internecie co napiszę, ale zdajecie sobie sprawę z tego, że używanie na forum uBlocków i adBlocków jest po pierwsze nielegalne (były już kiedyś takie ogłoszenia na forum) a po drugie niemoralne? Gdzie jak gdzie, ale tutaj na forum powinno wspierać się twórców i nie używać takich programów ograniczających monetyzację. Wcześniej było to upierdliwe, bo nie dało się reklam legalnie wyłączyć, ale teraz można kupić wersję premium i problem z głowy. Ja w sumie chyba sobie sprawię (różne tabelki i kafelki mi nie przeszkadzają, raczej to forma wsparcia), bo 80 zł rocznie to żaden koszt (pół piwa craftowego miesięcznie).


Masz rację. Wyłączam. Ale braku rozwiniętych podrozdziałów pozwalających na otwieranie kilku kart prostym klikiem + ctrl nie daruję


----------



## giim

Brakuje mi ficzera jakim było User CP, czyli lista nieprzeczytanych wątków, które subskrybuję. Obecnie rozróżnianie co czytałem na podstawie grubości czcionki jest irytujące bo i mało wyraźne. Wcześniej miałem podgląd tylko wątków nieczytanych, które znikały po odświeżeniu strony. Czy może ktoś już to odkrył?


----------



## jacekq

> , fajnie, że można w końcu dodawać graficzną sygnaturę. Wie ktoś może jak jest jej maksymalna wielkość?


No to się zapowiada niezła sraczka…


----------



## Xodarap

Mikserks said:


> Czy mógłby ktoś tak dokładnie powiedzieć, jak za pomocą uBlocka wyłączyć te badziewia z prawej strony? Za pomoc z góry dziękuję


Dodaj w moich filtrach taką regułkę:


> www.skyscrapercity.com##.hide-mw-responsiveWide.sidebar.california-thread-sidebar


----------



## PretoriaNPG

Jaki ten layout brzydk i nieczytelny ^^


----------



## divByZer0

jacekq said:


> No to się zapowiada niezła sraczka…


Można wyłączyć sygnatury. Właśnie to zrobiłem i wygląda o niebo lepiej.


----------



## Adolf Warski

demmat said:


> Z rzeczy, które mi przeszkadzają, to kiepskie sygnaturki i *likwidacja śmieszkowych nazw lokalizacji*.


Szczegóły pojazdu to protip


----------



## tramwaj

^^
ublock -> otwórz panel sterowania -> Moje filtry -> wklej na końcu:



Code:


www.skyscrapercity.com##.mt-27.sidebar
www.skyscrapercity.com##.sidebar.california-block-outer-lower-nav.col
www.skyscrapercity.com##.hide-mw-responsiveWide.sidebar.california-thread-sidebar
www.skyscrapercity.com##.california-recommended-reading-container.block

i klik przycisk Zastosuj zmiany


----------



## steven_s

Posiedziałem trochę z uBlockiem i za pomocą tej pipetki udało mi się pozbyć badziewia, którego nie potrzebuję. Może nie idealnie, ale zdecydowanie lepiej już to wygląda:


----------



## demmat

Fevon said:


> Dobrze, że jest tryb nocny. Na tym dziennym to okropnie wyglądało.


Na początku tryb nocny mi się podobał, ale jak przełączyłem się na niego po korzystania z trybu dziennego, to zupełnie nie mogłem go czytać. Strasznie niewyraźny był. Musiałem na dzienny wrócić.


> Wie ktoś jak rozwinąć na stałe widok subfor?





schlesier said:


> Masz rację. Wyłączam. Ale braku rozwiniętych podrozdziałów pozwalających na otwieranie kilku kart prostym klikiem + ctrl nie daruję


Na razie nie da się, ale chyba mają to zmienić.


----------



## Mônsterior

Hmmm, jak ja "uwielbiam" wszelkie zmiany szat graficznych. Jak forum przestało działać, czułem, że coś się święci, ale teraz to już przesadzili


----------



## Majestic91

giim said:


> Brakuje mi ficzera jakim było User CP, czyli lista nieprzeczytanych wątków, które subskrybuję. Obecnie rozróżnianie co czytałem na podstawie grubości czcionki jest irytujące bo i mało wyraźne. Wcześniej miałem podgląd tylko wątków nieczytanych, które znikały po odświeżeniu strony. Czy może ktoś już to odkrył?


Da się to zrobić - wchodzisz na stronę https://www.skyscrapercity.com/whats-new/posts i zaznaczasz opcje jak poniżej (oczywiście na końcu klikasz na "Filter"):


----------



## PiotrG

Da się jakoś zmienić tytuł pod avatarem? Wykrzaczyło mi.


----------



## Peragus

Co tu się to ja nawet nie. Najgorsza zmiana od czasu tej dobrej


----------



## g_reg

Da sie bawic CSS, wiec styl sie spokojnie zmieni - tak na szybko:


----------



## panAeL

Wydaje mi się czy nie podświetla nieprzeczytanych wątków? 

Piszę to po raz drugi. Pierwszego posta nie widzę


----------



## Mônsterior

Świetnie, a w Safari nie da się zalogować. JAKA DOBRA ZMIANA!!!

Policja, proszę przyjechać na skajskrejper!


----------



## Krzychu70

Qrcze, wiem, że jestem stary maruda i że _kiedyś to kurła było_, ale nie podoba mi się ta nowa odsłona. Napiszę tak, jak Kaźmirz Pawlak na drzwiach stodoły: *3 X NIE*.
Ale i tak najgorsze, że trzeba będzie przywyknąć, bo uzależnienie zbyt duże, by z forum zrezygnować. Przez te dwa dni miałem normalnie zespół odstawienny .


----------



## ryjek

Kurwa, 18 lat na forum... no nie da się korzystać.... do dupy to....


----------



## Fevon

steven_s said:


> Posiedziałem trochę z uBlockiem i za pomocą tej pipetki udało mi się pozbyć badziewia, którego nie potrzebuję. Może nie idealnie, ale zdecydowanie lepiej już to wygląda:


Ja to samo z Adblockiem, szybko pochowałem te boczne rzeczy i jest ok.


----------



## flaw79

Ja z jednym ważnym pytaniem :| można indywidualnie ustawiać wygląd forum? i mieć wybór stara wersja/nowa wersja


----------



## PiotrG

Niby jeden-dwa kilki więcej, ale przejrzystość forum poszła się j...ać.


----------



## ryjek

WNIOSKUJĘ O LIKWIDACJĘ SYGNATUREK! Przez nie nie da się tego czytać...


----------



## k%

dla mnie to coś już jest zupełnie nieczytelne i nie da się szybko przegladać z przyjemnością... no nic pewnie czasem jeszcze tu zajrzę, ale kolejny mocny gwóźdź do porzucenia tego forum wbity...

wszystko dosłownie zostało utrudnione, bez sensu, lepsze jest zawsze wrogiem dobrego

i nie dam rady wytrzymać z chamskimi reklamami na 1/3 ekranu


----------



## bartek76

demmat said:


> Ja wiem, że to nie popularne w internecie co napiszę, ale zdajecie sobie sprawę z tego, że używanie na forum uBlocków i adBlocków jest po pierwsze nielegalne (były już kiedyś takie ogłoszenia na forum) a po drugie niemoralne? Gdzie jak gdzie, ale tutaj na forum powinno wspierać się twórców i nie używać takich programów ograniczających monetyzację. Wcześniej było to upierdliwe, bo nie dało się reklam legalnie wyłączyć, ale teraz można kupić wersję premium i problem z głowy. Ja w sumie chyba sobie sprawię (różne tabelki i kafelki mi nie przeszkadzają, raczej to forma wsparcia), bo 80 zł rocznie to żaden koszt (pół piwa craftowego miesięcznie).


Primo
19,99$ dolarów to dziś, za rok może być 50$ czy więcej, doświadczenie z innymi platformami po wprowadzeniu odpłatności nie jest szczególnie budujące
Secundo
Twórcami forum są jego użytkownicy, to my tworzymy zawartość i tak naprawdę to płacilibyśmy samym sobie. Odpłatność za utrzymanie forum i serwery to inna sprawa i nie mieszajmy do tego "twórców"
Tertio
Większość użytkowników neta używa blokerów reklam gdyż bez nich większość stron staje się praktycznie niemożliwa do użytkowania, przy czym nie mam żadnego problemu z odblokowaniem kiedy dana strona sobie tego życzy, póki co większość z takich stron nie przegina z reklamami, choć coraz częściej są wyjątki.
Quatro
Poczekajmy jak to forum faktycznie będzie funkcjonować, póki co to nie ma za co płacić, bo na pewno nie za usunięcie sztucznych utrudnień w rodzaju tego bzdurnego paska z prawej.
Quinto
Wielu użytkowników może nie zaakceptować odpłatności, z wielu powodów, i odejść, a wtedy forum straci dużo na wartości również dla osób skłonnych zapłacić.
20 dolców za rok zapłacę bez mrugnięcia okiem ale imo to dość sporo za dostęp do zawartości którą współtworzyłem. Doszedłby do tego np hosting o rozsądnej pojemności tak żeby amatorzy fotografii jak ja mogli przestać płacić za np Flickra, to będzie zupełnie inna oferta.
Sexto
Monetyzacja ma swoją drugą stronę, płacę za dostęp do neta, za hosting, pewnie za kilka innych rzeczy o których nie pamiętam, teraz też za forum, w którymś momencie może się okazać że taniej będzie płacić codziennie/tygodniowo/miesięcznie za tradycyjne gazety, i to cały ich wachlarz


----------



## demmat

PiotrG said:


> Da się jakoś zmienić tytuł pod avatarem? Wykrzaczyło mi.


To jest lokalizacja i można ją zmienić, ale tylko na faktycznie istniejącą, tj. miasto i państwo. 


g_reg said:


> Da sie bawic CSS, wiec styl sie spokojnie zmieni - tak na szybko:
> View attachment 33888


Szczerze, w sumie obecna wersja bardziej mi się podoba niż stara. Oczywiście zrobiłbym grubsze i wyraźniejsze linie oddzielające posty, ale tylko tyle. 


Mônsterior said:


> Świetnie, a w Safari nie da się zalogować. JAKA DOBRA ZMIANA!!!
> 
> Policja, proszę przyjechać na skajskrejper!


Mi na Safari wszystko śmiga.


----------



## WhiskeySix

PiotrG said:


> Da się jakoś zmienić tytuł pod avatarem? Wykrzaczyło mi.


Zmienić location w Account details. 
EDIT: u mnie to nie działa...

A do ustawiania śmieszków pod avatarem typu: prestiżowy biedak itp. służy obecnie rubryka *Vehicle Details.*


----------



## Barciur

A teraz premium nie daje wiekszego hostingu? Co w sumie daje?


----------



## steven_s

ryjek said:


> WNIOSKUJĘ O LIKWIDACJĘ SYGNATUREK! Przez nie nie da się tego czytać...


Sygnaturki można wyłaczyć w preferencjach. Odznacz: "Show people's signatures with their messages "


----------



## jacekq

Krzychu70 said:


> Qrcze, wiem, że jestem stary maruda i że _kiedyś to kurła było_, ale nie podoba mi się ta nowa odsłona. Napiszę tak, jak Kaźmirz Pawlak na drzwiach stodoły: *3 X NIE*.
> Ale i tak najgorsze, że trzeba będzie przywyknąć, bo uzależnienie zbyt duże, by z forum zrezygnować. Przez te dwa dni miałem normalnie zespół odstawienny .


A za kilka tygodni będziesz się dziwił, jak można było tyle lat na tym starym wytrzymać.  To było do przewidzenia, że albo zmiany będą minimalne i będzie marudzenie, że co to za zmiana, albo zmiana będzie szokowa. Poza tym pewnie będą jakieś poprawki tu i ówdzie. Z definitywnym marudzeniem wstrzymuję się.


----------



## nowy1212

k% said:


> dla mnie to coś już jest zupełnie nieczytelne i nie da się szybko przegladać z przyjemnością... no nic pewnie czasem jeszcze tu zajrzę, ale kolejny mocny gwóźdź do porzucenia tego forum wbity...
> 
> wszystko dosłownie zostało utrudnione, bez sensu, lepsze jest zawsze wrogiem dobrego


Polecam ustawić dla SSC powiększenie na 90% - czyta się ZDECYDOWANIE lepiej.

No i wydaje mi się, ze warto z tydzień się pomęczyć i wstrzymać się z oceną. Dla mnie pierwsze wrażenie było słabe, ale teraz już trochę lepiej, bo znalazłem to czego szukałem i już wiem gdzie co jest. Pewno za parę dni już łatwiej będzie. 
Ewentualnie polecam apkę tapatalk na Androida - musiałem na nowo zalogować się na forum, ale tak to generalnie zmian nie widzę 

No i takie forum chyba da się dalej modyfikować, nie? Więc pewno za jakiś czas najbardziej irytujące problemy będą rozwiązane.


----------



## k%

nie wiem, stare forum mogłem przeglądać godzinami, dniami i nocami i było proste i nie męczyło, tutaj już po 15 minutach nawet już mnie interesuje co się dzieje aktualnie w Krakowie czy z epidemią w Polsce bo już jestem zmęczony i wolę stad iść...

za stary już jestem żeby się z czymś męczyć i czekać, szczególnie z chamskimi reklamami po prawej stronie... na stronach z pornolami są mniejsze...


----------



## Fevon

ryjek said:


> WNIOSKUJĘ O LIKWIDACJĘ SYGNATUREK! Przez nie nie da się tego czytać...


Możesz je wyłączyć, tak jak ja w sustawieniach, najpierw odkliknij, a później naciśnij save:


----------



## PiotrG

Poddaję się, nie znajdę sposobu aby te krzaki usunąć...


----------



## Radzik21

Widziałem już kiedyś takie forum lokalne w moim mieście które odwiedzało mnóstwo ludzi bo było w starym stylu. Po zmianach padło w parę miesięcy.


----------



## Gatsby

Żenua. Ale może pojawi się syndrom odstawienia.


----------



## MichalJ

EGOista said:


>


U mnie to nie działa. Co prawda link ma na końcu "unread" ale i tak wyświetla pierwszą stronę wątku.

I gdzie są moje subskrypcje?


----------



## johny.f

demmat said:


> Z rzeczy, które mi przeszkadzają, to kiepskie sygnaturki i likwidacja śmieszkowych nazw lokalizacji.


Stara lokalizacja jest - jak się najedzie na avatar/nick (choć nie zawsze się wyświetla, nie wiem czemu... Liczba lajków też tam siedzi.












mateusz.el said:


> 1) Jak można inaczej napisać posta, niż z tego okienka na dole, które widać w screenie. Gdzie to kliknąć, żeby opcja pisania posta zajęcła, tak jak kiedyś, całą stronę?


PPM na 'Reply' - > otwórz w nowej karcie.


----------



## ranaceos




----------



## 2freeze

Z Firefoksa się nie mogę zalogować - security error. Z IE działa. Nowe forum strasznie wolne. Wygląd rzecz jasna beznadziejny, ale inaczej beznadziejny niż stara wersja. Trza będzie przywyknąć.


----------



## PiotrG

Dobra, czytelność forum to jedno.
Najbardziej wkurza mnie sposób w jaki działa. A działa jak aplikacja, z animacjami, przejściami. Do tego jak lagująca aplikacja. Ała, boli.


----------



## demmat

mateusz.el said:


> Dobra, bez problemu pozbyłem się belki po prawej, ale wciąż dwa pytania, w tym jedno to samo:
> 
> 1) Jak można inaczej napisać posta, niż z tego okienka na dole, które widać w screenie. Gdzie to kliknąć, żeby opcja pisania posta zajęcła, tak jak kiedyś, całą stronę? Może za głupi jestem, ale nie widzę tego


Możesz kliknąć pod postem w "reply" i otworzyć w nowej karcie/oknie wtedy masz taki wygląd:










> 2) Gdzie się przełącza na tryb nocny?


W prawym górnym rogu koło avatara masz trzy pionowe kropki, klikasz w nie i ukazuje ci się takie menu:


----------



## Lombat

Skoro na zawsze będzie WUNGIEL From Trollenberg/Bełchatów, to spróbuję wstawić większy awatar naszego _Truciciela _
_







_

O, działa w locie ctr+I jako wysiwyg, jak w Wordzie. Ctrl+U oraz ctrl+B jak widać też działa


----------



## Grvl

Strasznie powoli się to wszystko teraz ładuje i jest jakieś mniej przejrzyste


----------



## 2freeze

Lombat, ale wiesz oczywiście, że to parowniki na obrazku? A para wodna nie truje.


----------



## vtorek

MichalJ said:


> U mnie to nie działa. Co prawda link ma na końcu "unread" ale i tak wyświetla pierwszą stronę wątku.
> 
> I gdzie są moje subskrypcje?


Za pierwszym razem po odpaleniu forum po kliknięciu na wątek faktycznie przenosiło mnie na pierwszą stronę. Ale jak wyszedłem z wątku i pojawił się jakiś nowy post to już przenosiło mnie do pierwszego nieprzeczytanego. Tak mi się wydaje bo cały czas się jeszcze gubię odkąd udało mi się zalogować.
A subskrypcje mam po najechaniu na swojego avatara w prawym górnym rogu i tam jest coś takiego jak "Followings"


----------



## SebaD86

Działa tragicznie? Gdzie jest usercp? Czemu to jest nieprzejrzyste i nieintuicyjne? CZEMU JEST TAKIE WOLNE?

PS. Ciekawe jaki będzie odpływ z forum. Bo że będzie to nie mam wątpliwości...


----------



## phantom23

Przycisk "Join/login" wywala błąd, muszę się logować ręcznie wpisując skyscrapercity.com/login.

Druga sprawa - rozwijane subfora. Wkurzający idiotyzm. To jest wersja desktopowa, tutaj celem nie jest zrobienie jak największej ilości pustego miejsca. Do tego niepotrzebne kliknięcie i przewijana lista, to jest totalnie niepotrzebne utrudnianie życia. 

Teraz strona główna FPW wygląda tak, na niebiesko zaznaczyłem część merytoryczną:









PS. Wrzucając powyższy obrazek zauważyłem jeszcze jeden idiotyzm. Kiedyś żeby wrzucić zdjęcie wystarczyło kliknąć ikonkę, wkleić link i tyle. Teraz trzeba kliknąć ikonkę, potem zakładkę do linka, wkleić link i kliknąć zatwierdź. Cztery operacje zamiast dwóch.


----------



## poolcin

Mało przejrzyste, wolno ładujące się formu. Layout z niepotrzebnymi wodotryskamie i do tego 1/3 ekranu po prawej stronie zajmują jakieś niepotrzebne duperele w postaci statystyk i opisów wątków, ktore mozna wyłączyć opłacając roczny abonamet...


----------



## Lombat

2freeze said:


> Lombat, ale wiesz oczywiście, że to parowniki na obrazku? A para wodna nie truje.


Oczywiście że wiem, po prostu na starym limicie 85x85px tylko one były wystarczająco wyraźne  Teraz jest lepiej:


----------



## EGOista

MichalJ said:


> U mnie to nie działa. Co prawda link ma na końcu "unread" ale i tak wyświetla pierwszą stronę wątku.
> 
> I gdzie są moje subskrypcje?


Bo ze starego forum nie zaimportowano ostatnich odwiedzin w wątkach, i myśli że odwiedzasz je pierwszy raz musisz najpierw kliknąć w podforum (np. Warszawa) Make All Read (jest na górze strony), wtedy do każdego nowego postu będzie Cię wysyłać jak w tej instrukcji.

O subskrybcjach nie wiem ale też mam dramat. Swoje wątki lokalne oglądałem po tagach a te, zdaje się, zniknęły.


----------



## wojok040

Czy ktoś wie jak przejść w wątku do pierwszego nieprzeczytanego posta, tak jak dało się kiedyś klikając na strzałki? Teraz albo przenosi na pierwszą stronę, albo do najnowszego posta, niekoniecznie pierwszego nieprzeczytanego.


----------



## SebaD86

demmat said:


> Serio? Tyle ułatwień dodano na forum, że dla mnie tylko malkontent mógłby odejść z powodu zmiany wyglądu. Ja już się przyzwyczaiłem i nie wyobrażam sobie powrotu do starego forum, bo by mnie brak wielu ułatwień męczył.


*Co dodali?* Bo nie widzą nic...
Poza tym tu kuleją 2 podstawowe sprawy:

szybkość działania
czytelność
O ile to pierwsze da się poprawić pewnie, bo to jeszcze się gryzie, to te drugie jak? Przy widoczności 100% to jest tragiczne, przy 80% jakiś sens jest, ale nie o to chodzi... Jedyny plus to Ctrl+B, Ctrl+U, Ctrl+I do formatowania pisanego tekstu. Oprócz tego żadnych plusów nie widzę...

A no i nie można sobie zrobić listy myślników, bo auto-formatowanie. Na co to komu? Jeszcze czekam na akapity, milion tabelek i migrację do excela... :/ WTF SSC?


----------



## jacekq

EGOista said:


> Było już to kilka razy pisane dzisiaj ale mimo wszystko ja też zaapeluję, zmieńcie wielkość wyświetlania strony do 90%, trochę upodabnia się do starego wyglądu. Oczywiście z usuniętymi belkami


Świetna propozycja poza tym, że na 100% mało co widzę.


----------



## jar_007

Zmiany jak zawsze na gorsze...


----------



## Michał Ch.

k% said:


> i nie dam rady wytrzymać z chamskimi reklamami na 1/3 ekranu





k% said:


> za stary już jestem żeby się z czymś męczyć i czekać, szczególnie z chamskimi reklamami po prawej stronie... na stronach z pornolami są mniejsze...


BTW, o co chodzi z tymi wielkimi reklamami? Ja po lewej stronie mam duży margines (pusty), natomiast po prawej jest duży margines, ale głównie są tam jakieś informacje dotyczące forum, patrząc od góry to okienko "About this Discussion" z podaną liczbą postów w wątku, okienko "SkyscraperCity" z opisem czym jest to forum, okienko "Explore Our Forums" z podanymi linkami do wybranych działów forum jak np. Infrastruktura Drogowa, oraz okienko "Popular Communitie" - z dwiema reklamami - jak rozumiem to o to ostatnie okno wam chodzi w kwestii reklam na 1/3 strony? Nie to żeby mi się podobał ten wygląd, ale z tego co widzę, to większość miejsca zajmują panele dotyczące forum, a nie reklamy.


----------



## skejl

mateusz.el said:


> Dobra, bez problemu pozbyłem się belki po prawej, ale wciąż dwa pytania, w tym jedno to samo:


Moderatorzy nie dostali kont premium za free? Jestem w lekkim szoku.


----------



## Tomeyk

Udało mi się wreszcie zalogować z przeglądarki, poskutkowało polecane na fb (FPW) otwarcie strony loginu w nowej karcie. Bez tego wywalało jakiś security error. 
Na razie uczucia mocno mieszane, gdzieś znikły modernistyczny minimalizm i funkcjonalność a zamiast tego na ekranie wysypały mi się jakiś postmodernistyczny miszmasz.


----------



## SiemaHeniu

SebaD86 said:


> Działa tragicznie? Gdzie jest usercp?


Jest usercp, trzeba wejść w new-> i zaznaczyć w filtrach te dwa od góry, unread i followed.


----------



## SebaD86

No i jeszcze ponarzekam - teraz jak ktoś ma sygnaturkę to jest belka, a najlepsze jest to, że identyczna belka oddziela posty... wow, no normalnei rozbelkowane. Jak wszyscy będą mieć sygnaturki to nawali się mnóstwo belek... *czytelność na maxa*...


----------



## bartosz_berlinka

MichalJ said:


> I gdzie są moje subskrypcje?


No właśnie. Jak wejść w subskrypcje?
Nie wiadomo co gorsze: wirus czy te zmiany. A może można żyć bez SSC?


----------



## Raine

Mam nadzieje że finalnie "pootwierają" subfora na głównej, bo rozwijanie i wybieranie poszczególnych miast jest męczące. Szczególnie że teraz nie widać nawet co się w nich dzieje.


----------



## Mama Stiflera

te zmiany to jakis k...wa zart. Co tu sie od...balo?


----------



## Grvl

Prawdę powiedziawszy trochę mi się odechciewa z tego korzystać, jak na to wszystko patrzę :/


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia

2freeze said:


> Z Firefoksa się nie mogę zalogować - security error. Z IE działa. Nowe forum strasznie wolne. Wygląd rzecz jasna beznadziejny, ale inaczej beznadziejny niż stara wersja. Trza będzie przywyknąć.


Możliwe, że powodem jest stare cookie. Security error pojawiał mi się na przeglądarce, gdzie byłem zalogowany na poprzedniej wersji forum. Skasowałem cookie skyscrapercity i udało się zalogować.


----------



## demmat

MichalJ said:


> U mnie to nie działa. Co prawda link ma na końcu "unread" ale i tak wyświetla pierwszą stronę wątku.


Było już parę razy pisane. Po zmianie silnika wszystkie posty zostały oznaczone jako nieczytane. Jeżeli wejdziesz do wątku, to po kolejnym wejściu od razu przeniesie Cię do pierwszego nowego. Jeśli nie chcesz wchodzić do każdego wątku, to możesz kliknąć na podforum "mark all read" w prawej górnej części.



> I gdzie są moje subskrypcje?


Jak klikniesz w Avatar w prawym górnym rogu, to rozwinie Ci się lista i tam jest zakładka "Following".


phantom23 said:


> Druga sprawa - rozwijane subfora. Wkurzający idiotyzm. To jest wersja desktopowa, tutaj celem nie jest zrobienie jak największej ilości pustego miejsca. Do tego niepotrzebne kliknięcie i przewijana lista, to jest totalnie niepotrzebne utrudnianie życia.


Mają to zmienić.



> PS. Wrzucając powyższy obrazek zauważyłem jeszcze jeden idiotyzm. Kiedyś żeby wrzucić zdjęcie wystarczyło kliknąć ikonkę, wkleić link i tyle. Teraz trzeba kliknąć ikonkę, potem zakładkę do linka, wkleić link i kliknąć zatwierdź. Cztery operacje zamiast dwóch.


Jest to dlatego, ponieważ można wrzucać zdjęcia bezpośrednio z komputera. Wcześniej można było tylko linki, więc było łatwiej wkleić zdjęcie z neta. Niemniej teraz jest lepiej, bo można bezpośrednio wrzucać zdjęcia z kompa np. screen-shots.


BTW: Teraz, żeby wkleić film z yt wystarczy wklejenie linka w poście. Niezłe ułatwienie. Ciekawe jak z resztą.




[/QUOTE]


----------



## MarcinK

Kiedyś można było tworzyć na tym forum wątki niczym dzieła sztuki z rozbudowanymi spisami treści, różnorodną czcionką, w charakterystycznym dla danych forumowiczów stylu... To była istna internetowa wirtuozeria, a teraz? W przypadku zniknięcia hostingu nie można przywrócić zdjęć, bo ograniczono edytowanie postów. Nic dziwnego - na tym polega progres. Chyba tylko możliwość wrzucania zdjęć bezpośrednio na forum mogłoby to zrekompensować.

Co tam wygląd...


----------



## SiemaHeniu

A sygnaturki polecam całkowicie wyłączyć, od razu czytelniej, a i tak rzadko cokolwiek ciekawego jest tam wrzucane


----------



## k%

ja widze migajace rekamy non stop po prawej, caly czas inne, nie da sie czytac forum bo ciagle cos odwraca wzrok na ulamek sekundy...



http://imgur.com/FtPXUzs


----------



## mateusz.el

@k% - to sobie usuń te reklamy, to pół minuty ci zajmie


----------



## Marceli Szpak

Ale kupa to nowe forum.


----------



## bartek76

k% said:


> ja widze migajace rekamy non stop po prawej, caly czas inne, nie da sie czytac forum bo ciagle cos odwraca wzrok na ulamek sekundy...


Zainstaluj AdBlocka i przy okazji wywal całą prawą część strony


----------



## low1

Czy będzie działać wyświetlanie najnowszych wpisów w widoku tagu - np. dla danego miasta? Obecnie wątki są tam poukładane bez ładu i składu, a wiele osób przeglądało w ten sposób interesujące ich tematy...


----------



## mateusz.el

/post testowy/
Wrzucam teraz zdjęcie, ale wrzucam je bezpośrednio na serwer forum, przynajmniej takie mam wrażenie, bo nie wklepuję linka z hostingu. Wy też tak możecie, czy to tylko modowie mogą, czy o co kaman?


----------



## lulek89

Ok, w Dark Mode, z pousuwanymi ublockiem tymi kolumnami po prawej i "headerem", czyli paskiem wyszukiwania który się nam scrolował wygląda to znośnie. 










Propsy za drag&drop zdjęć. najlepsza nowość.


----------



## nowak.martin

[alecosiestaoo] Na chwilę obecną, oprócz rzecz jasna wyglądu, brakuje tagów, po których śledziłem wątki lokalne. [/alecosiestaoo]


----------



## SebaD86

Na reklamy polecam Adblock + uBlock
Ja nie widzę nic.

Da się jakoś znaleźć stare "Subscribed" ?? Czy gdzie to teraz jest?
PS. Autoukrywanie długich postów jest... no pięknie, k***a pięknie. Teraz pełno rozwijanych gówien, formatowanych tekstów, jakieś pedalsko-różowe logo? 
*CO TO JEST ???? Nawet nie można powiększyć ani pokolorować czcionki!!!*


----------



## demmat

MarcinK said:


> Kiedyś można było tworzyć na tym forum wątki niczym dzieła sztuki z rozbudowanymi spisami treści, różnorodną czcionką, w charakterystycznym dla danych forumowiczów stylu... To była istna internetowa wirtuozeria, a teraz? W przypadku zniknięcia hostingu nie można przywrócić zdjęć, bo ograniczono edytowanie postów. Nic dziwnego - na tym polega progres.


Nadal można robić spisy treści, chociaż rzeczywiście jeśli chodzi o różnorodność fontów jest ograniczenie do minimum.


> Chyba tylko możliwość wrzucania zdjęć bezpośrednio na forum mogłoby to zrekompensować.


Jest taka możliwość. Jest możliwość tworzenia całych galerii a także możliwość tworzenia folderów z różnymi multimediami.


----------



## Radzik21

nowy1212 said:


> Polecam ustawić dla SSC powiększenie na 90% - czyta się ZDECYDOWANIE lepiej.


Wytłumaczcie laikowi gdzie to zrobić?


----------



## SebaD86

^^
Ctrl i scrolluj myszą.


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia

Zadziałał podpis pod zdjęciem w Vehicle Details, ale stary się nie skasował.



Radzik21 said:


> Wytłumaczcie laikowi gdzie to zrobić?


Windows i Linux: Ctrl + minus
Mac: Cmd + minus


----------



## Radzik21

Dzu


SebaD86 said:


> ^^
> Ctrl i scrolluj myszą.


Dziękuje jakie to proste


----------



## Michał Ch.

k% said:


> ja widze migajace rekamy non stop po prawej, caly czas inne, nie da sie czytac forum bo ciagle cos odwraca wzrok na ulamek sekundy...
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/FtPXUzs


To nie wiem, ja tej reklamy nie mam (a nic nie ustawiałem, nic nie zmieniałem). Mam te statystyki forum i inne po prawej, ale bez takiej dużej reklamy jak u Ciebie, a po lewej jest spory pusty margines (ale nie tak duży, jak ten po prawej).


----------



## nowak.martin

AdBlock'iem wykończyłem ten pasek reklam i jest znośnie.


----------



## bad455

Ja tam pomalutku styluję sobie stronę wątku, potem przejdę na listę wątków, potem może coś jeszcze 😊










Jak ktoś bardzo chce, to udostępnię niedługo styl 😉


----------



## Sławek

Napisałem odpowiedź, w formularzu. Nie wysłałem jej, przeglądam inne forum i co widzę w polu odpowiedzi? Treść niewysłanej odpowiedzi z innego forum. Forum zapamiętuje treść w trakcie pisania, dziwne.


----------



## kooba

Powiedzcie mi proszę, że nie wyje***** subskrybowanych wątków. Jak ja mam przeglądać forum?


----------



## TakiSobie

Jaka tragedia.. Nie mogę uwierzyć w to co widzę :/


----------



## marku

bloniaq_s8 said:


> W sumie to śmieszna sprawa ale jak na lampku zacząłem pisać nowy post to w komórce mogłem go dokończyć


To jest swietne, nie wiem tylko czemu post wyladowal nie na ostatniej stronie, tylko 2 wczesnjej. Jakby wkladal go w.kolejnosci pisania a nie publikacji
Teraz sprawdzam, gdzie wpadnie ten


----------



## demmat

SebaD86 said:


> *Co dodali?* Bo nie widzą nic...


Pierdyliard rzeczy. Rozejrzyj się, popróbuj, poczytaj w dedykowanym wątku. Mam wrażenie, że niektórzy zobaczyli inny kolor, reklamy po prawej stronie i zwinięte subfora i się załamali. A to trzeba posprawdzać, powchodzić w różne opcje. Poodkrywać. Szczególnie, że na poprzednim silniku wiele rzeczy było podobnie ukrytych i jak się ich raz nie odnalazło, to trudno było z nich korzystać. Sam miałem z tym problem nawet po 10 latach korzystania.


SebaD86 said:


> Poza tym tu kuleją 2 podstawowe sprawy:
> 
> szybkość działania
> czytelność


Ad. 1. tak i wszyscy o tym wiedzą. Forum jest w fazie wdrażania, w wersji Beta.
Ad. 2. Nie zgadzam się. Mogło by być bardziej czytelne (co ma nastąpić w najbliższych zmianach), ale czytelność jest dla mnie bardzo dobra.


----------



## SebaD86

Sorry że piszę drugi raz - ale *GDZIE JEST LISTA SUBSKRYBOWANYCH WĄTKÓW ????*

Jak zmienić kolor czcionki?
Jak zmienić wielkość czcionki?
Jak usunąć powiadomienia o tym, że ktoś coś napisał w wątku?


----------



## Sebastian22

Działa komuś logowanie na Safari? Jakaś tragedia, wywala


> Security error occurred. Please press back, refresh the page, and try again.


----------



## Michał Ch.

demmat said:


> Serio? Tyle ułatwień dodano na forum, że dla mnie tylko malkontent mógłby odejść z powodu zmiany wyglądu. Ja już się przyzwyczaiłem i nie wyobrażam sobie powrotu do starego forum, bo by mnie brak wielu ułatwień męczył.


Co? Największe ułatwienie, czyli do bólu prosty, przejrzysty wygląd, intuicyjny układ stron itd. właśnie został zniszczony.


----------



## Sławek

i chciałbym jeszcze wiedzieć jakim cudem pojawiła się informacja o moim aucie z opisu w profilu zamieszczona z 1,5 roku temu, do opisu profilu z lewej strony postów? Przenosiny coś strasznie namieszały.
Widzę, że jest to teraz w opcji osobnej w ustawieniach profilu, ale nie mogę tego zmienić, bo "error".


----------



## harthausen

Styl wzbudza zaciekawienie, pewnie warto będzie spróbować 
Wie ktoś , dlaczego innym przeniosło zdjęcie w awatarze a mnie nie, tylko H się pojawia? Za mało mam punktów czy jak? Już nawet nie pamiętam, gdzie ja to zdjęcie Marleny Dietrich zapisałem, gdyby znowu trzeba było wklejać, co tyle lat za mną szło .


----------



## SebaD86

^^
Bez działów klubowych. Mam 478 postów, z tamtymi miałbym kilka tysięcy...


----------



## Luki_SL

^^ W Twoim profilu masz ogólną liczbę postów, jednak przy postach masz liczbę postów nie wliczając wątków klubowych.


----------



## SebaD86

Jeden plus że appka mobilna została bez zmian. Jest 100x czytelniejsza niż ten layout.


----------



## Lombat

Database Error powrócił w nowej osłonie!


----------



## Sławek

Lombat said:


> Database Error powrócił w nowej osłonie!


Albo to znaczy że coś grzebią by naprawić


----------



## zbieraj

Rany jak ja nie mogę przywyknąć do nowego forum . Ale to przejdzie pewnie niedługo .


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Luki_SL said:


> ^^ W Twoim profilu masz ogólną liczbę postów, jednak przy postach masz liczbę postów nie wliczając wątków klubowych.


Ale od zmiany wyglądu nowe posty w klubie forum już się liczą.


----------



## MarcinK

MarcinK said:


> Przydałaby się jakaś ściągawka, chętnie bym wypróbował.


A to ta ikonka przy postowaniu...

A ja myślałem, że to ikonka img .... Jutro wypróbuję, jak se nowych zdjęć przygotuję, ale jeśli rzeczywiście tak to będzie działało, to niech nawet czytelne nie będzie, byle stare posty nie były puste po latach...


----------



## zbieraj

Dark Mode! Ok, już polubiłem nowe forum .


----------



## Lombat

HAHAHAHA


----------



## polischmen

Nie ma już "Tagów" (wybaczcie jak te pytanie już się pojawiło)?


----------



## divByZer0

Zasubskrybowane wątki są pod tym adresem:
Link


----------



## pozy

Jeśli korzystało się ze starego forum przez ileś tam lat to oczywiście wydawało się intuicyjne. Jednak dla nowej osoby to była tragedia. Teraz mamy w końcu nowoczesny silnik, który da się rozwijać i utrzymywać z mnóstwem nowych funkcji. Mogę się założyć, że po tygodniu używania tego, gdy już dojdzie do ładu, mało kto by się odnalazł na starym forum. Chociażby podczas pisania tego posta widzę, że w międzyczasie pojawiły się inne odpowiedzi i to bez przeładowywania strony. I wreszcie nie będę musiał robić profilaktycznie Ctrl+C na pisanym poście przed wysłaniem, bo czasem coś nie wychodziło i treść znikała.


----------



## Marcino

janex_wwa said:


> Brak również tych klasycznych emotek - :troll:, :master:  No, ale przynajmniej w zamian dali emotkę stolca


Ja bez :troll: już tutaj nie istnieję :troll:
Ale za to stolec do całości dużo lepiej pasuje :troll:


----------



## mitch_ducanon

divByZer0 said:


> Zasubskrybowane wątki są pod tym adresem:
> Link


super, dzieki 👌 ale gdzie to znalezc w menu? w poprzedniej wersji klikalem User CP i pykalo, tu szukam i nie moge znalezc

pierwsze wrazenie: dramat


----------



## SebaD86

Po tym krótkim maintenance działa szybciej... ale wygląda dalej tragicznie...










I jak ktoś mi powie że to jest czytelne (a i tak widok na 80% bo po cholerę mi te puste miejsce po lewej?) to brawo. Tu się ledwo da odróżnić który temat ma nowe posty, a który nie?

Na wielki plus działa zmniejszanie obrazków, które się wrzuca jak i drag & drop.... To muszę przyznać *wielki* plus.



mitch_ducanon said:


> super, dzieki 👌 ale gdzie to znalezc w menu? w poprzedniej wersji klikalem User CP i pykalo, tu szukam i nie moge znalezc
> pierwsze wrazenie: dramat


Klikasz na swój awatar u góry i to jest w *FOLLOWING*

PS. Najgorsze jest to, że drugie wrażenie nie jest nic lepsze niż to pierwsze.


----------



## Buster90

Pytanie o lajki. Czy będzie jakoś bardziej zaznaczone, że dany post został polubiony czy nie? Bo obecnie różnica między białym, a lekko szarym (w trybie nocnym) jest praktycznie niezauważalna.


----------



## janex_wwa

pozy said:


> Jeśli korzystało się ze starego forum przez ileś tam lat to oczywiście wydawało się intuicyjne. Jednak dla nowej osoby to była tragedia. Teraz mamy w końcu nowoczesny silnik, który da się rozwijać i utrzymywać z mnóstwem nowych funkcji. Mogę się założyć, że po tygodniu używania tego, gdy już dojdzie do ładu, mało kto by się odnalazł na starym forum. Chociażby podczas pisania tego posta widzę, że w międzyczasie pojawiły się inne odpowiedzi i to bez przeładowywania strony. I wreszcie nie będę musiał robić profilaktycznie Ctrl+C na pisanym poście przed wysłaniem, bo czasem coś nie wychodziło i treść znikała.


Pewnie będzie tak jak mówisz i człowiek szybko przywyknie. Stary wygląd był jednak czymś wyjątkowym we współczesnym Internecie, a ponadto pomimo swojego wieku i technicznego "archaizmu" był niesamowicie czytelny. Miał to coś.

Kieeedyś to było.


----------



## demmat

MarcinK said:


> Przydałaby się jakaś ściągawka, chętnie bym wypróbował.


Pobawiłem się i oto efekt:



Żeby stworzyć album ze zdjęciami (ale też plikami gif, filmami i muzyką) trzeba:

Kliknąć w trzy kropki koło Avatara z prawej górnej strony;
Wejść w zakładkę Gallery;
Kliknąć "+Add new media"
Wybrać "Create personal album" gdy chce się dodać nowy album bądź "Add media to existing album" gdy chce się uzupełnić obecny;
Dodać nazwę albumu i opis (jak ktoś chce);
Dodać treści poprzez "Upload file";
Można zdjęcie edytować poprzez nazwę i opis;
Gdy wejdzie się do albumu, to można skopiować link do albumu z miniaturkami tak jak wyżej, trzeba skopiować link od: "Copy URL BB code with thumbnail" i wkleić po prostu do posta;
Żeby wkleić same zdjęcie/obiekt wystarczy skopiować link: "Copy image BB code" i wychodzi coś takiego










I generalnie można z tymi obiektami wiele rzeczy robić. Zmieniać nazwy, tagować, obserwować, komentować, zarówno albumy jak i poszczególne obiekty, zmieniać prywatność. Co dusza zapragnie. Dla osób wrzucających zdjęcia na forum jest trochę opcji.


----------



## Buster90

Marcino said:


> Ja bez :troll: już tutaj nie istnieję :troll:
> Ale za to stolec do całości dużo lepiej pasuje :troll:


Wszystkim którym brakuje trollface'a zapraszam do kopiowania obrazka i wkleniania w posty. Pdzękowania dla *grz_bb *za genialne, acz proste rozwiązanie


----------



## janex_wwa

Curz said:


> PS. Trochę będę tęsknić za tańczącym bananem i walącym młotem 😭


----------



## michael_siberia

Nie wiem, czy zauważyliście, ale u siebie w profilu możecie sprawdzić teraz, ile w ogóle napisaliście postów, razem z tymi "nielicznikowymi".


----------



## Majestic91

Pogodynek said:


> Czy ktoś z was umie wyszukać wątki wg tytułu [Poznań]? Bo mnie się w ogóle nie udaje, a kiedy odznaczam opcję "Search titles only" to wywala mi posty z 2007 roku


Była mowa, że indeksowanie danych dla wyszukiwarki jeszcze trochę potrwa.


----------



## god

Po wyłączeniu blokady reklam wygląda to trochę lepiej, ale za to są reklamy :/


----------



## Kuba85

Wow teraz forum jest szybsze niż kiedykolwiek, na początku lagowało ale teraz torpeda.


----------



## bad455

Wszyscy, dla których jest mało czytelnie - nie martwcie się, to da się prosto naprawić 🙂


----------



## janex_wwa

Cześć i chwała bohaterom:


----------



## Curz

bad455 said:


> Wszyscy, dla których jest mało czytelnie - nie martwcie się, to da się prosto naprawić 🙂


Fajnie, ale może byś napisał czym to zrobiłeś?


----------



## Pogodynek

bad455 said:


> Wszyscy, dla których jest mało czytelnie - nie martwcie się, to da się prosto naprawić 🙂


Może byś podrzucił swoje prace do wątku międzynarodowego: We Are Live - Community Feedback ?


----------



## Bastian.

bad455 said:


> Wszyscy, dla których jest mało czytelnie - nie martwcie się, to da się prosto naprawić 🙂
> 
> View attachment 34339



A w jak to zrobić?


----------



## janex_wwa

bad455 said:


> Wszyscy, dla których jest mało czytelnie - nie martwcie się, to da się prosto naprawić 🙂


Dałbyś radę zrobić krótki tutorial dla lamusów?


----------



## Bastian.

Gdzie tu kuźwa jest opcja edytowania posta?

Seba-dzięki za podpowiedź. Muszę na razie to sobie zapisać gdzieś.


----------



## SebaD86

^^
3 kropeczki i edit

PS. Widzieliście na Google opinie o VerticalScope?


----------



## Krzychu70

^^ Trzy kropeczki po prawej stronie u góry


----------



## Pogodynek

@*bad455 edytuje lokalnie CSS (arkusz stylów). Da się pewnie zrobić z tego jakiś skrypt do uruchamiania  Zresztą jeżeli szanowne VerticalScope się postara, to może stworzyć własne oficjalne style dla forum.*


----------



## demmat

Kuba85 said:


> Wow teraz forum jest szybsze niż kiedykolwiek, na początku lagowało ale teraz torpeda.


Śmiga jak szalone.


----------



## bad455

Wrzucę gdzieś swój styl, wraz z instrukcją jak go odpalić, tylko dajcie trochę czasu, żebym chociaż ogarnął listę wątków 😉


----------



## WhiskeySix

Curz said:


> PS. Trochę będę tęsknić za tańczącym bananem i walącym młotem 😭



















Dla koneserów starych emotek, reszta tutaj:


----------



## Darek Yoker

Technicznie to bez wątpienia będzie lepiej i raczej nie ma co do tego wątpliwości ...
ale może mi ktoś wyjaśni dlaczego wszystko zmierza w kierunku kafelkowej wiochy … ostatnio nawet tak FB zaczął się tak modyfikować a wcześniej dobrym opisem takich zmian wizualnych jak ktoś kojarzy było przejście ze starej NK na nowy wzór NK no taka jakby żenada "kolo w kapturze" nie zmienia się w "gościa w garniaku" a w jakieś "pacholę z przykrótkimi nogawkami spodni i wystającymi białymi skarpetkami" - ot tak bym tego typu zmiany wizualnie jakie zachodzą opisał - zamiast do przodu w kosmos to powrót do stodoły.
Nie wiem to jest jakiś dla mnie niezrozumiały "fenomen" możliwości komputerów etc coraz większe a ta miłość do retrografiki wśród twórców portali czy forów internetowych. No graficznie w ogóle mnie takie klimaty nie pociągają ...


----------



## ps-man

demmat said:


> Śmiga jak szalone.


Teraz śmiga, ale u mnie stare forum też było najszybszą ze stron. 🤪


----------



## Krzychu70

A banery _wrócom_?


----------



## janex_wwa

*testy*















Stara Warszawa Na Fotografiach SWNF | Warszawa na zdjęciach Willema van de Polla ,1934 rok


Warszawa na zdjęciach Willema van de Polla ,1934 rok




www.facebook.com













Stara Warszawa Na Fotografiach SWNF | Widok z PKiN_u na ul


Widok z PKiN_u na ul. Złotą i okolice 1967 r.




www.facebook.com








__ https://www.facebook.com/






__ https://www.facebook.com/TygodnikNIE/posts/1754383201370130


----------



## kafarek

daauyi said:


> ...... i powiekszania fontow


jak powiększyć?


----------



## Sebol.Posen

Czy jest możliwość wyłączenia paska nawigacji?


----------



## demmat

Le soleil said:


> Miło, by było mieć znów stare, charakterystyczne emoty - a to akurat proste dla adminów do dodnia, więc raczej się doczekamy.


Nie ma opcji na to. Tamte emoty były gifami, a obecne są Unicode. Napisali, że nie będzie powrotu do gifów, bo one były obciążające dla forum i upierdliwe. Trzeba się przyzwyczaić. Niestety, bo wiele starych emotów było zarąbistych i fajnie pasowały do postów. Te są takie bezjajowe.


----------



## daauyi

kafarek said:


> jak powiększyć?


No wlasnie ta opcja zostala wylaczona. Na szczescie.
Wyobraz sobie, ze czytasz ksiazke w ktorej na stronie ma kilka do kilkunastu rozmiarow czcionek - zwariujesz.


----------



## jacekq

kafarek said:


> jak powiększyć?


Czytamy: _Forum jest ładniejsze […], dzieki m. in. […] braku […] powiekszania fontow_
Choć "brakowi" chyba powinno być.


----------



## el nino

Po wyłączeniu paska i podmianie czcionki jest dobrze. W sumie już się przyzwyczaiłem. A wklejania filmików, postów z FB/TT czy nawet zwykłych zdjęć to bajka.


----------



## Grvl

el nino said:


> Po wyłączeniu paska i podmianie czcionki jest dobrze. W sumie już się przyzwyczaiłem. A wklejania filmików, postów z FB/TT czy nawet zwykłych zdjęć to bajka.


jak go wyłączyć?


----------



## demmat

Żeby powiększyć tekst wystarczy wpisać tak jak kiedyś:
[size=1-6][/size]

KURŁA
KURŁA
KURŁA
KURŁA
KURŁA
KURŁA


----------



## mamik

el nino said:


> Po wyłączeniu paska i podmianie czcionki jest dobrze. W sumie już się przyzwyczaiłem. A wklejania filmików, postów z FB/TT czy nawet zwykłych zdjęć to bajka.


A zdęcia jakieś większe da się zrobić? Bo na razie to cofnięcie o 15 lat wstecz.


----------



## jacekq

daauyi said:


> No wlasnie ta opcja zostala wylaczona.



Czy aby na pewno? 

EDIT: demmat mnie uprzedził.


----------



## el nino

Grvl said:


> jak go wyłączyć?


Wyklikujesz w adblockerze albo instalujesz dodatek do przeglądarki Stylus i tam wklepujesz


Code:


.sidebar {
    display: none;
}


----------



## demmat

A żeby zmienić kolor to trzeba dać komendę 
[color=red; blue; yellow; orange][/color]
KURŁA
KURŁA
KURŁA
KURŁA

Może jeszcze jakieś, nie wiem.


----------



## daauyi

jacekq said:


> Czy aby na pewno?
> 
> EDIT: demmat mnie uprzedził.


Powiekszyles font znacznikami kodowania? No nie kazdy to umie 
Bleh i zaraz znowu sie zacznie. Kolorki i fonty. To wyglada jak plot reklamowy przy wjezdzie do duzego miasta. Nie moja bajka.


----------



## jacekq

demmat said:


> Może jeszcze jakieś, nie wiem.


aqua
darkred
#aa3388
#37F
Wszystkie html-owe kombinacje


----------



## Fredi

Po godzinie używania jestem zadowolony. Przejrzyście, nowocześnie, szybko. Oczywiście pierwsza rzecz do wyłączenia to sygnaturki, i tak zazwyczaj jakieś gówno tam wpisujecie 

Muszę jeszcze ogarnąć rozmiary zdjęć jakie można wklejać tak aby nie zmniejszało, to będzie chyba 1193 piksele dla wersji z bocznym menu, i 1520 z wywalonym.
Ogólnie fajnie byłoby gdybyśmy na większa skalę zaczęli korzystać z tych miniatur które kliknięciem się powiększają na całą stronę.



















Przeglądanie wątków z 1000 zdjęć na jednej stronie zrobiłoby się zjadliwe, a wtedy do przeglądania zdjęć w poście wystarczą strzałki w bok.















PS. Wersja ciemna interfejsu dla mnie nieużyteczna. Kontrast czarno-biały wypala oczy.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

el nino said:


> Po wyłączeniu paska i podmianie czcionki jest dobrze. W sumie już się przyzwyczaiłem. A wklejania filmików, postów z FB/TT czy nawet zwykłych zdjęć to bajka.


A to da się czcionkę zmienić?
*_*

Testy:



__ https://www.facebook.com/rafal.trzaskowski/posts/10157815460341091


----------



## daauyi

mamik said:


> A zdęcia jakieś większe da się zrobić? Bo na razie to cofnięcie o 15 lat wstecz.


Wrzucasz zdjecie jakiej chcesz wielkosci. Prosto z dysku, albo z neta. Po kliknieciu na ponizsze otwiera sie lightbox z powiekszeniem.


----------



## el nino

mamik said:


> A zdęcia jakieś większe da się zrobić? Bo na razie to cofnięcie o 15 lat wstecz.


Nie zauważyłem, u mnie jest ok. No chyba że ktoś doda zdjęcie jako załącznik, ale wtedy klikasz w nie i masz pokaz slajdów na pełnym ekranie. 

PS. No i oczywiście sygnaturki trzeba wyłączyć.


----------



## el nino

bloniaq_s8 said:


> A to da się czcionkę zmienić?


Tylko dodatkiem, ja mam zmienione w Stylusie na Open Sans.


----------



## bad455

Tak jak obiecałem 😉



bad455 said:


> Jak obiecałem w wątku o problemach technicznych - udostępniam swój styl poprawiający nieco czytelność nowego szablonu forum.
> 
> View attachment 34469
> 
> 
> Instrukcja:
> 1. Zainstaluj wtyczkę Stylus (dla Chrome, Firefoxa lub Opery) lub dowolną inną wtyczkę (również dla Edge czy Safari) pozwalającą na nadpisywanie stylów.
> 2. Wejdź na stronę stylu i kliknij duży niebieski przycisk "Install Style". Jeśli pojawi się okno z pytaniem czy zainstalować - potwierdź.
> 3. Enjoy 🙂
> 
> Styl będę poprawiał w miarę możliwości i potrzeb. Jeśli użyjesz wtyczki Stylus i zainstalujesz styl wg instrukcji, to każda aktualizacja stylu powinna trafić do Twojej przeglądarki w ciągu kilkunastu/kilkudziesięciu minut.


----------



## Grvl

el nino said:


> Wyklikujesz w adblockerze albo instalujesz dodatek do przeglądarki Stylus i tam wklepujesz
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> .sidebar {
> display: none;
> }


działa, super!


----------



## bloniaq_s8

aa no spoko, wszystko fajnie tylko szkoda że na chrome w telefonie nie działa ani adblock ani skrypty.


----------



## Black_

Gdzie są tagi?


----------



## demmat

daauyi said:


> Powiekszyles font znacznikami kodowania? No nie kazdy to umie
> Bleh i zaraz znowu sie zacznie. Kolorki i fonty. To wyglada jak plot reklamowy przy wjezdzie do duzego miasta. Nie moja bajka.


Co do zasady rozróżnienie fontów jest niedobre, ale w niektórych przypadkach jest bardzo pomocne. Szczególnie przy tworzeniu spisów treści, zestawień, odnośników. I tylko w takich sytuacjach powinno się ich używać.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

bad455 said:


> Tak jak obiecałem 😉


Pięknie, tylko coś takiego jeszcze dla dark mode poprosimy


----------



## bad455

bloniaq_s8 said:


> Pięknie, tylko coś takiego jeszcze dla dark mode poprosimy


Nie ma problemu, tylko to już nie dzisiaj 😉


----------



## WhiskeySix

bad455 said:


> Tak jak obiecałem 😉











Od razu lepiej.
Niech Ci to Bozia w lajkach wynagrodzi.


----------



## mamik

bad455 said:


> Tak jak obiecałem 😉


No, troche to lepiej wygląda i zdjęcia nieco większe. Dzięki!


----------



## Sponsor

Jak przeszukać konkretny wątek? Dawniej to była opcja "Search this thread" a teraz nie widzę. Przykładowo chcę znaleźć wszystkie posty danego użytkownika w tym wątku. Albo chcę znaleźć posty zwierające konkretne słowo w postach tego wątku itp.


----------



## demmat

Tutaj jak zmienić fonty:

Kurła
Kurła
Kurła
Kurła
Kurła

[ font=nazwa ]blala[ /font ] bez spacji w nawiasach

Ja znalazłem takie, pewnie gdzieś jest lista wszystkich
geneva
arial
georgia
helvetica
Tahoma


----------



## bloniaq_s8

bad455 said:


> Nie ma problemu, tylko to już nie dzisiaj 😉


jasne jasne zrób sobie 30 min przerwy  
a tak serio to jest opcja żeby na telefonie to też działało?


----------



## kwachu

Czy da się zmienić format daty na normalny?


----------



## EGOista

Sponsor said:


> Jak przeszukać konkretny wątek? Dawniej to była opcja "Search this thread" a teraz nie widzę. Przykładowo chcę znaleźć wszystkie posty danego użytkownika w tym wątku. Albo chcę znaleźć posty zwierające konkretne słowo w postach tego wątku itp.


Pracują nad tym, aktualizacje, a w raz z nimi jakieś drobne zmiany mają być co tydzień.


----------



## dsmieja

działa wam przycisk " idz do najstarszego nieczytanego postu"


----------



## Sebastian22

SebaD86 said:


> Wejdź bezpośrednio na *www.skyscrapercity.com/login*
> Wywala na Chrome/Firefox/Safari
> 
> 
> No super. Ale *ZAWSZE *wchodziłem na forum przez podstronę _Subscribed_ - miałem wszystkie wątki na dłoni. Było proste do zajrzenia - wystarczyło wejść w USER CP. A teraz klikam w swoje logo a tam... jakieś durne opcje. Jakieś new, powiadomienia o tym, że ktoś napisał coś w wątku. Jak jutro wejdę na SSC to będę miał trylion powiadomień...


OK, już działa


----------



## WhiskeySix

A propos podpisów pod avatarem, które się niektórym (w tym mnie) popsuły po udpade:


VS Jeff said:


> Custom User Title should be live in the next 24 hours or so.
> 
> Jeff M


----------



## Polopiryn

bad455 said:


> Tak jak obiecałem 😉


Fajnie, fajnie, ale dla mnie za dużo tych szarych paskówZlewają się z cytatami i całą resztę. Gdyby dało się zrobić, żeby cytaty miały inny odcień względem pasków, tak jak np. jest w aplikacji na dark theme
.








Muszę ogarnąć wstawianie zdjęć, jakoś tak inaczej.


----------



## Mikserks

dsmieja said:


> działa wam przycisk " idz do najstarszego nieczytanego postu"


Tym przyciskiem jest teraz nazwa tematu. Za pierwszym razem to jeszcze nie działa, ale podczas kolejnego wejścia w ten sam temat jest już ok.


----------



## Loxiu

Korzystam przez aplikację, nie mogę wejść w klub forum, nie widzę tych tematów nawet które subskybowałem- to dlatego że jestem gorszego sortu tz mam tylko 43 posty czy coś technicznego?


----------



## el nino

bad455 said:


> Tak jak obiecałem 😉


Na laptopie super, ale na dużym monitorze to oryginał lepiej wygląda. Ten temat chyba właśnie na monitory 27"+ jest dobry.


----------



## daauyi

demmat said:


> Co do zasady rozróżnienie fontów jest niedobre, ale w niektórych przypadkach jest bardzo pomocne. Szczególnie przy tworzeniu spisów treści, zestawień, odnośników. I tylko w takich sytuacjach powinno się ich używać.


No wlasnie do spisow tresci ludzie wymyslili wypunktowania:

*Warszawa*

Wieżowce

Pałac Kultury
Warsaw Spire
Warsaw Trade Tower

Kościoły

Kościół Św. Jacka
Kościół Św. Bonawentury
*Poznań*

itd
I to jest wlasnie estetyczna czytelnosc.


----------



## Lombat

Co to jest to po prawo, Top Contributors this Month? czy to się wiąże z wątkiem 100 lat planowania?


gnite said:


> View attachment 34254


O, to bo na preview nie widać










Grvl said:


> I co z funkcją [/resize]? Ostatnio dosc zrewolucjonizowala forum


Niepotrzebna, SSC kazało mi usunąć resztkę tutoriala ze stopki 
Aczkolwiek trzebaby przetestować linkowanie z zewnątrz za dużych zdjęć - czy forum samo je zmniejszy czy niekoniecznie?

SĄ ZASIĘGI w profilu!! 13 miljnonuf  chyba jednak nie. Jak to interpretować?


----------



## kaktus

yyyy.... Mnie się nie podoba, 

choć cokolwiek ogarnąłem przynajmniej ten boczny pasek.


----------



## jacekq

demmat said:


> Co do zasady rozróżnienie fontów jest niedobre, ale w niektórych przypadkach jest bardzo pomocne. Szczególnie przy tworzeniu spisów treści, zestawień, odnośników. I tylko w takich sytuacjach powinno się ich używać.


Czasem chcę coś powiedzieć ciszej, to mała czcionka w kolorze mniej kontrastowym dla tła jest miłą możliwością. Czasem podkreślam na czerwono jakieś słowo lub literę, na które szczególnie chcę zwrócić uwagę, czasem zmiana czcionki np. na courier daje możliwość oznaczenia czegoś… 
To są pojedyncze sytuacje, ale dobrze mieć taką możliwość, choć zazwyczaj powinny wystarczyć *bold* i _kursywa,_ a przesada oczywiście to zuo ☠.


----------



## ixs

gnite said:


> Przyspieszyło i to mocno, a czytelność poprawia wyrzucenie obrazeczków autorów wątków
> 
> View attachment 34254


Jak te obrazki wyrzucic?


----------



## Grvl

Da się zwiększyść kontrast między przeczytanym, a niepreczytanym wątkiem? Trochę słabo to teraz jest widoczne










w ttrybie jasnym jest duzo wyrazniej


----------



## daauyi

W glosowaniach rate your building wreszcie moge zobaczyc jaki oddalem glos wczesniej (kiedys nie moglem).
I cos wam podpowiem. Slowo klucz: showcase - mega fajna sprawa. Kto pierwszy ten lepszy. Bylem pierwszy i wzialem Warszawe


----------



## Kris8230

Przychodzą wam powiadomienia e-mail w obserwowanych tematach o nowych postach? czy może nikt nic jeszcze nie pisze?


----------



## Sponsor

bad455 jesteś wielki! I jeszcze widzę, że zmieniłeś kolor czcionki w spisie wątków na niebieski (chyba, że to uaktualniono odgórnie). W każdym razie teraz da się już to wszystko przeglądać.


----------



## Mark Lisun

Hej.
W starej wersji wątki miałem posubskrybowane w kilku "katalogach". W zależności od potrzeb/nastroju/ilości czasu wchodziłem sobie do katalogu i przeglądałem nieprzeczytane.
A teraz wszystkie mam w jednym miejscu 
Jest na to jakiś sposób?


----------



## demmat

Widzieliście jak super szybko przechodzi się do cytowanych postów? Jak kliknie się w strzałkę przy "user said:" to gdy jest na tej samej stronie to od razu przewija do góry, a jak na innej stronie to jest krótkie wgrywanie nowej strony.

Poza tym bardzo łatwo oznaczyć kogoś w poście wystarczy przed nazwą dać "@" np. @jacekq i można od razu przejść na czyjś profil bądź zrobić szybki podgląd statystyk bądź informacji. Mega. 

Im więcej odkrywam rzeczy, tym bardziej mi się tu podoba.


----------



## WhiskeySix

ixs said:


> Jak te obrazki wyrzucic?


Ja skorzystałem z tej instrukcji. Działa.


gnite said:


> Ja jeszcze sobie wrzuciłem do uBlocka taką regułkę:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com##.js-inlineModContainer.structItem--thread.structItem > .structItem-cell--main.structItem-cell > .structItem-minor > .structItem-parts > .structItem-iconContainer
> 
> Pewnie dałoby się zgrabniej ująć, ale działa i nie chce mi się kombinować. Na liście wątków usuwa miniaturkę avatara założyciela wątku. Od razu lżej dla oczu.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

daauyi said:


> Slowo klucz: showcase - mega fajna sprawa. Kto pierwszy ten lepszy. Bylem pierwszy i wzialem Warszawe


Szczerze? Nie widze póki co zastosowania do tego


----------



## nikmin

Poczytalem dluzsza chwile forum, myslalem ze bedzie tragicznie, bylo tylko zle. Ale wylaczylem sygnaturki (w sumie szkoda, bo czesto cos tam ciekawego mozna bylo znalezc) i uzywam opcji mobilnej na tablecie.

Zmienilbym kolorystyka (u mnie sa elementy czerwone) - to mi najbardziej przeszkadzalo (na jakis granat-niebieski uspokaja ) , to zaznaczone info o kazdym z userow rozjasnilbym ile sie da - ani to istotne, ani po raz stutysieczny nikt tego czytac nie bedzie, a oczoplasi niepotrzebnie.









No i wiecej ramek by sie przydalo np. Pole z likami bym wydzielil, bo jest chaos. Nieodzalowane pozostana ikonki, one czesto byly miesem niejednej dyskusji. Jak obserwuje jak zmienialy sie ikonki na przestrzeni lat w wielu programach np w gg czy piekna ikonka insta w to gowno co ja zastapilo, to sie zastanawiam, co za bezjajeczne pipy cos takiego tworza. Litosci...
Powiekszanie tekstu, tez nieraz robilo robote...


----------



## daauyi

bloniaq_s8 said:


> Szczerze? Nie widze póki co zastosowania do tego


Zobaczymy. Ja tam sobie zapisalem dwa miasta. Na wszelki wypadek


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Jeszcze jeden test








Urban Jerzy Urban GIF - Urban Jerzy Urban Tak Było - Discover & Share GIFs


Click to view the GIF




tenor.com





Z dysku


----------



## phantom23

bloniaq_s8 said:


> aa no spoko, wszystko fajnie tylko szkoda że na chrome w telefonie nie działa ani adblock ani skrypty.


Przesiądź się na Firefoxa, mobilny ma praktycznie to samo co desktopowy.


----------



## daauyi

nikmin said:


> Jak obserwuje jak zmienialy sie ikonki na przestrzeni lat w wielu programach np w gg czy piekna ikonka insta w to gowno co ja zastapilo, to sie zastanawiam, co za bezjajeczne pipy cos takiego tworza.


Zaskocze Cie moze. Kiedy wchodzisz na grupy na fejsie, gdzie wiekszosc ludzi to 30, 40 + i obserwujesz dyskusje, to widzisz natlok emotek. I masz racje, strasznie brzydkich.
A potem wejdz na grupy nastolatkow. Tam... nie ma wlasciwie w ogole emotek. Jedynie tekstowe xD. Dlatego ze emotki sa uznawane przez nich za boomerskie i obciachowe. I ja sie z tym w pelni zgadzam.


----------



## Polopiryn

Antioch said:


> Ktoś wie jak w wątku przejść do ostatniego nieczytanego posta?
> 
> Szajs, tak poza tym.


Jeżeli masz już otwarty wątek to automatycznie Ci się z aktualizuję iż już przeczytałeś. Jeżeli do tematu nie wchodziłeś to po prostu wchodzisz przez nazwę tematu i automatycznie pokazuje Ci ostatni nieczytany. Jeżeli wątku jeszcze nie otwierałeś od migracji to musisz wejść na ostatnią stronę i dopiero od następnego razu będzie działać.


----------



## skejl

sudione said:


> Nie da się GIF'ów skonwertować na Unicode?


Nie. To jest technicznie niewykonalne. Unicode to standard kodowania znaków — emoji de facto są literkami; co dokładnie się wyświetli zależy od aktualnej czcionki.


----------



## demmat

skejl said:


> Ale nawet to wrzucanie zdjęć z komputera, które chwalisz, jest wadliwe, bo trzeba zdjęcia po kolei…


Do wrzucania hurtowo zdjęć przewidziano galerię. Można wtedy wrzucić jako cały album





  







  







  




❮
❯



























Albo jako miniaturkę

Albo po prostu poszczególne zdjęcia z galerii w formie miniaturki

bądź normalne









Natomiast opcja dodawania zdjęć w post reply jest żeby dodać na szybko jedno zdjęcie.



> Nie, akurat ja nie twierdzę, że stare forum było funkcjonalne. Wcale nie było, miało od groma wad: zbyt szerokie szpalty, nieergonomiczne różne guziki, layout na tabelkach… Zresztą miałem zrobionych parę skryptów, żeby chociaż troszkę te problemy wyeliminować. Ale nowy interfejs także jest do kitu. Rozwiązali stare problemy i wprowadzili nowe. :/ Oby z czasem to ogarnęli. Powinni być w stanie, bo XenForo jest całkiem „plastyczne”.


Zbyt wielu problemów nie wprowadzili, raczej kosmetyczne i do tego w najbliższym czasie to zmienią. Takimi utrudniaczami życia są de facto tylko schowanie podorów i gorsze sortowanie subskrybowanych wątków. Bo opcje wyszukiwania są w trakcie poprawek, chociaż i teraz jest naprawdę dobrze.


> Moim zdaniem to tylko wymówka.


IMO nie chcą dodawać do silnika forum takich dodatków, które nie są do niego w 100% przystosowane. Pewnie dodanie nie jest wielkim problemem, ale może nie wszystko chodzić jak potrzeba.


----------



## demmat

A i jeszcze jedna "nowość" na Apple działają skróty takie jak bold cmd+b itp oraz szybkie wysłanie wiadomości cmd+enter. Brakowało mi tego po przejściu z Windowsa na Maca.


----------



## MichalJ

Nie ma żadnego unicode, tylko jest jeden gif ze wszystkimi emotkami, z którego się wycina fragment. Co głównie oznacza, że wszystkie emotki mają takie same rozmiary, ale sam wygląd mógłby oczywiście być inny.
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/styles/default/xenforo/smilies/emojione/sprite_sheet_emojione.png


----------



## demmat

Spamuję, ale to w imię Narodu 


skejl said:


> Ale nawet to wrzucanie zdjęć z komputera, które chwalisz, jest wadliwe, bo trzeba zdjęcia po kolei…


Zdjęcia można przeciągać z folderu prosto do okna wiadomości albo można skopiować obraz i wkleić. Można to robić tylko pojedynczo, ale to nie jest jakieś wielkie ograniczenie.


----------



## phantom23

Jeszcze jedna drobnostka - w liście alertów (lajki itp) jest napisany tylko tytuł wątku w którym jest zalajkowany post. Kiedyś były też pierwsze słowa samego posta co znacznie ułatwiało zorientowanie się czego to dotyczy, czy to coś nowego gdzie mogą być dalsze odpowiedzi itp. Dało by się coś takiego wprowadzić na tym silniku?



skejl said:


> Wcale nie było, miało od groma wad: zbyt szerokie szpalty, nieergonomiczne różne guziki,


To się chyba wiele nie zmieniło. Teraz jest jeszcze więcej zmarnowanego miejsca, z ergonomią forum tez jest mocno na bakier wszystko co kiedyś było na wierzchu/w zasięgu jednego kliknięcia teraz jest głęboko pochowane i nielogicznie rozmieszczone.

Jeszcze jedno - forum chodzi już dobrze, ale wyciąganie menu kontekstowego profilu (ten z "my profile", "alerts", "bookmarks", "log out") potrafi trwać kilka sekund.


----------



## Sławek

ok, da się ręcznie wstawiać zdjęcia w starym stylu, ale trzeba to wiedzieć.

tak samo jak kolory: czerwony - trzeba znać tag


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Wie ktoś jak wstawiać tweety?


----------



## Fredi

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> Wie ktoś jak wstawiać tweety?


wystarczy wkleić linka czystym tekstem


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242422934498611200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242493972037218313


----------



## skejl

demmat said:


> Zbyt wielu problemów nie wprowadzili, raczej kosmetyczne i do tego w najbliższym czasie to zmienią. Takimi utrudniaczami życia są de facto tylko schowanie podorów i gorsze sortowanie subskrybowanych wątków. Bo opcje wyszukiwania są w trakcie poprawek, chociaż i teraz jest naprawdę dobrze.


Oj, brak tagów to nie jest kosmetyka. To jest podstawowa funkcjonalność dla sporej części najbardziej aktywnych użytkowników. Alerty też są w obecnym kształcie mało użyteczne, bo nie pokazują, którego posta dotyczą. No i bardzo, bardzo brakuje porządnego edytora BB Code, ten WYSYWIG nigdy go nie zastąpi. Na szczęście to ostatnie pewnie naprawią, ale odnośnie reszty mam wątpliwości.


----------



## Packie

Brzydkie to... zbyt nowoczesne. Nie umiem obsługiwać tego forum.  buźki jak z faceboka... co to ma być.


----------



## PiotrG

Nowoczesność nie jest problemem. Problemem jest tutaj pochowanie wszystkiego we własne zakładki, które trzeba otwierać po kolei... Niby 2 kliknięcia, ale jednak zrobił się labirynt zamiast prostego i intuicyjnego forum.


----------



## Beck's

Nie wiecie jak pozbyć się reklam po prawej stronie?


----------



## qrcok

Pewnie w premium.
A gdzie jest strona z subscribed threads?

Masakra... ledwo 1/4 powierzchni strony to użyteczna treść, reszta rozdmuchana do granic możliwości.


----------



## LubiePiwo

demmat said:


> Wrzucanie zdjęć z komputera. Ustawianie wielkości zdjęć, ustawianie miniaturek zdjęć, tworzenie galerii, tworzenie folderów na treści (pliki, multimedia), dodawanie załączników do postów, łatwe zamieszczanie treści poprzez wklejenie linka (filmów z yt itp), cytowanie wybranych fragmentów postów poprzez ich zaznaczenie, dodawanie na bieżąco cytowanych wypowiedzi do tworzonego posta, możliwość zapisywania postów, możliwość obserwowania postów, lepsza wyszukiwarka, łatwiejsze przechodzenie do nowych postów, możliwość zobaczenia nowych postów podczas pisania swojego posta, bez usunięcia tego co się pisało. I jeszcze sporo ułatwień.


Super, strzelam, że następną rzeczą dla Premium będzie właśnie pokazywanie obrazków. Jak się okaże, że hajs się nie zgadza to cyk, zdjęcia się zablokuje i znajdzie się więcej chętnych.

Z dobrych informacji: rano jak jest mało użytkowników to forum wreszcie szybko chodzi.

PS. ktoś wie co z tagami?


----------



## harthausen

qrcok said:


> Pewnie w premium.
> A gdzie jest strona z subscribed threads?
> 
> Masakra... ledwo 1/4 powierzchni strony to użyteczna treść, reszta rozdmuchana do granic możliwości.


górny pasek, trzy kropki, what's new, new posts, filters, ptaszki 1. unread discussions, 2. Followed content


----------



## SebaD86

A więc wracam rano z wersji mobilnej do desktopowej no i dramat jest...

Jest wiele plusów tego forum: że można dodawać cytaty do multi i je sobie potem wklejać, wrzucanie fotek jest łatwiejsze, można robić resize itp itd. To są plusy.
Natomiast czytelność - czytelność forum - leży i kwiczy.



daauyi said:


> *Jest zajebiście.*
> (...)
> Forum jest ładniejsze, estetycznie dopasowane do dzisiejszych czasów, dzieki m. in. wylaczeniu sygnaturek, usunieciu kolorowania i powiekszania fontow a przede wszystkim dzieki wylączeniu tych oblesnych gifowych emotek. *Wreszcie to wyglada stylistycznie na jakims poziomie a nie jak strona z web archive z poczatku wieku.*


No a czytelność na 100% forum, na Chrome - Twój post wygląda tak:









Jak łatwo widać - post to ciut większa *POŁOWA* strony. Pewnie - można zmniejszyć widoczność na* 80%* (tak teraz przeglądam forum), można usunąć pasek boczny. Ale przypominam: *USUNIĘCIE PASKA BOCZNEGO TO FEATURE WERSJI PREMIUM* Plus 20 linijek tekstu to *CAŁA STRONA *w popularnej rozdziałce *1366x768* - może w fullhd lepiej to wygląda, ale...

A kody do ublock/adblock & skrypty naruszają moralność userów 



demmat said:


> (...)używanie na forum uBlocków i adBlocków jest po pierwsze nielegalne (były już kiedyś takie ogłoszenia na forum) a po drugie niemoralne? Gdzie jak gdzie, ale tutaj na forum powinno wspierać się twórców i nie używać takich programów ograniczających monetyzację. Wcześniej było to upierdliwe, bo nie dało się reklam legalnie wyłączyć, ale teraz można kupić wersję premium i problem z głowy. Ja w sumie chyba sobie sprawię (różne tabelki i kafelki mi nie przeszkadzają, raczej to forma wsparcia), bo 80 zł rocznie to żaden koszt (pół piwa craftowego miesięcznie).


Więc jeśli ktoś powie, że hej - zrobili nieczytelne forum, ale można za pomocą skryptu *lub hajsu* zwiększyć jego czytelność to się robi syf.
A wystarczyłoby po prostu zrobić skórkę która imitowałaby stary styl... Czytelność starej wersji + funkcjonalność nowej = *BAJA*


----------



## Gokufan

el nino said:


> Druga


Jestem na forum od 2008 roku, i pamiętam tylko poprzedni wygląd  Ma ktoś pogląd, jak wyglądała pierwsza wersja?


A i chyba skuszę się na wersję premium zaraz po wypłacie. To forum jest dla mnie bardzo ważne, a 20$ za rok to nie jest jakiś majątek.


----------



## harthausen

czy alerty są mi rzeczywiście tak do szczęścia konieczne? Co chwilę na moim awatarze na belce z prawej strony pojawia się czerwona kropka po kolejnym alercie, bo ktoś coś napisał.
Samych alertów już się trochę zebrało przez te pół doby, po mojemu niepotrzebnie to tylko gdzieś pamięć zapycha a ja i tak nie korzystam z tego . Szukałem, czy gdzieś nie idzie tego wyłączyć, ale nie znalazłem.
Ktoś z Was coś wie bliżej?


----------



## Sławek

I jeszcze chciałbym wiedzieć, dlaczego napisany post ląduje na przedostatniej stronie zaraz po opublikowaniu i dopiero trzeba kliknąć F5 by pokazało się ok, a bez tego mam takie dziwactwo:


----------



## jacekq

Sławek said:


> I jeszcze chciałbym wiedzieć, dlaczego napisany post ląduje na przedostatniej stronie zaraz po opublikowaniu i dopiero trzeba kliknąć F5 by pokazało się ok


Może ktoś zdążył się dopisać i strona przeskoczyła?



notdot said:


> i lajki się fajnie pokazują
> czyli you oraz iluś tam innych lubią dany post
> bo było przez chwilę zamieszanie z tą mega długą listą i weź się szukaj czy już dałeś lajka czy nie (tak wiem najważniejszy problem)


Nie najważniejsze, ale dobrze, że są obie funkcje dostępne.


----------



## Zyzio

to tylko piszący tak widzi, żeby na jednej stronie miał post na który odpisuje i swój - i może np. wyedytować.

reszta widzi posty w prawidłowej kolejności (albo jak przejdziesz na następną stronę - to Twój post tam gdzie jego miejsce).


----------



## notdot

a może ktoś mnie przywołać bo nie wiem czy działa przywoływanie samego siebie
więc @ mój nick i zobaczymy czy dostanę powiadomienie


----------



## ixs

@notdot objat na stole, pomidorowa i schabowego przynieslam


----------



## SebaD86

@notdot proszę


----------



## notdot

dzięki, działa


----------



## lysypr

pomimo potwierdzenia adresu email nie przeniosło mi się nic, ani avatar, ani lajki, ani lista tego co czytałem.
Pytanie co z klubem forum, dlaczego go nie ma?


----------



## Zyzio

czy to taka nowa tradycja, żeby w każdym poście przywoływać @notdot ?  :troll: (oddajcie trolla!)


----------



## ixs

Po ucywilizowaniu, widok watku wyglada ostatecznie strawnie... mimo tego, ze dzienny tryb za bardzo wali po oczach, a nocny jest depresyjny i za bardzo kontrastowy. Po staremu byl zloty srodek. Nie za jasno, nie za kontrastowo, ale przy tym nie bylo to przygnebiajace.


----------



## notdot

Zyzio said:


> czy to taka nowa tradycja, żeby w każdym poście przywoływać @notdot ?  :troll: (oddajcie trolla!)


----------



## alle996

gnite said:


> czytelność poprawia wyrzucenie obrazeczków autorów wątków


Jak wyłączyć te obrazki?


----------



## HarryMiller

Tak dziwnie będzie już zawsze wyglądać czy koronawirus także to forum zaatakował?

Btw, stary styl został jeszcze m.in. tu UK Vintage Radio Repair and Restoration Discussion Forum


----------



## krystiand

Nie zauważyłem, żeby ktoś zwracał na to uwagę. Pod aktualnie czytanym wątkiem jest "Recommended Reading". Wyświetla się nazwa, dział, liczba postów, wyświetleń, kiedy dodany post i nazwa usera. Ale nie tego, który dodał post, a tego który jest autorem wątku. Przecież to jest bez sensu









Partyzantka nie pisze na forum od kilku lat. Teraz ma się wrażenie, że ona napisała post 22 minuty temu


----------



## demmat

Din Sevenn said:


> Teraz tylko chciałbym nauczyć się edytować podpisy, opisy (w moim opisie nie działa polski znak i wygląda to koszmarnie) i nauczyć się szukać inaczej niż po tagach i będzie dobrze.





zbieraj said:


> Gdzie zmienić / usunąć podpis pod nazwą profilu? To gdzie ja mam "Co się gapisz?".


Polecam przeczytać FAQ. Były już do niego linki, ale znajdziesz go jak na dole klikniesz w "help". Tam jest wszystko napisane.
Generalnie wszystko jest w Account Settings.


SebaD86 said:


> No i sami widzicie - trzeba kombinować żeby layout wyglądał znośniej. A @Teokryt - sam widzisz, że tam był jebitny pasek który oddzielał domyślnie posty. A tu to nie działa.
> Jak ktoś zrobi skórkę czytelną to poproszę.
> 
> A i poproszę o skrypt, żeby to gówno po prawej wyłączyć. Bo na razie jestem skazany na 80% widoczności strony.
> PS. Jak już wspomniałem w 1366x768 wygląda to tragicznie.


Ja ma Macbooka Air z rozdzielczością 1440 x 900 i wszystko wygląda bardzo dobrze. Lepiej niż kiedyś, bo posty są skondensowane, a nie rozwleczone po całym ekranie. Teraz jest widok wertykalny, a nie horyzontalny, co jest dużym plusem. Być może na dużych ekranach jest problem, bo forum się nie skaluje. To powinno być poprawione. Ale nie prawdą jest, że trzeba używać skryptów, żeby dało się oglądać. To jest subiektywna ocena.


MajKeR_ said:


> Da się tę flagę przy nicku zmienić na inną?


A co, wstydzisz się


Zyzio said:


> Było proste i intuicyjne, bo przez naście lat myśmy się do niego przyzwyczaili.
> A teraz jest inne, wszystko inaczej, w innym miejscu i jeszcze w innych kolorach.
> Nie marudzić, po miesiącu już będziecie obyci


Oczywiście, że tak. Stare forum nie było proste, nie było intuicyjne. Ja spędziłem na nim 13 lat i się wszystkiego nauczyłem, ale uczyłem się cały czas. Listę kodów odkryłem niedawno, a i tak z wielu nie potrafiłem korzystać. Tam było dużo obrazkowych przycisków, tutaj mamy tekstowe, które są czytelniejsze.

Mam wrażenie, że ludzie przesiedli się ze starego Mercedesa typu Beczka do nowej E-klasy i nie ogarniają. Narzekają, że zmiany w klimatyzacji nie są takie łatwe, bo nie ma pokrętła, tylko trzeba na ekranie szukać, co może być kłopotliwe oraz że stare welurowe siedzenia były bardziej klimatyczne i na tym się skupiają. A nie widzą, że przeskoczyli o dekady jeśli chodzi o rozwój motoryzacji.
Ale wiem, że za miesiąc przyzwyczają się do wszystkiego.


Sławek said:


> Kanadyjscy właściciele sobie wymyślili, że jak chcesz mieć legalnie 100%, to musisz zapłacić 20$ na rok. W Kanadzie to może jest takie nic, ale w Polsce to nie przejdzie. A Polska tworzy prawie 1/3 całego SSC.
> Dodajmy do tego Amerykę Południową, część Azji, Afryki i nagle okaże się że będzie tylko kilka krajów mniejszości forum dla których te 20$/rok to akceptowalna kwota.


Nie pierdziel głupot. Żyjemy w wiosce w Kambodży? 80 zł rocznie to majątek w Polsce? 6,5 zł miesięcznie to nie do przejścia dla Polaków?  To jest pół piwa w Pubie miesięcznie i ⅔ kawy cappuccino w kawiarni miesięcznie. To jest nic. Zakup abonamentu nie jest żadnym wyrzeczeniem. Może dla 1% użytkowników tego forum.


----------



## Zyzio

powiem tak: w ogóle nie patrzę na te rekomendacje na dole....

PS: @notdot :troll: (chyba jednak zostanę przy tekstowej wersji trolla)


----------



## notdot

no wklejanie obrazka jest uciążliwe
a :trollowanie: będzie słabo wyglądać


----------



## Michał Ch.

demmat said:


> Stare forum nie było proste, nie było intuicyjne.


Było.

I choćbyś 100 razy napisał, że nie, to tego nie zmienisz.


----------



## MajKeR_

demmat said:


> A co, wstydzisz się


No. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## krystiand

Zyzio said:


> powiem tak: w ogóle nie patrzę na te rekomendacje na dole....


Trudno nie spojrzeć jak to takie duże jest 



notdot said:


> a :trollowanie: będzie słabo wyglądać


Oj tam. Będzie teraz dużo kupy. I to w dwóch odsłonach 💩


----------



## notdot

a widzę, że różnica czasu, Ameryka wstała i od razu forum łapie zawiechę


----------



## SebaD86

Nowe forum jest dużo bardziej funkcjonalne


----------



## notdot

a widzę, że różnica czasu, Ameryka wstała i od razu forum łapie zawiechę


----------



## poginho1

A jak przejść do pierwszego nieprzeczytanego postu?


----------



## GD 2233J

A było tak dobrze...
Czytelność na poziomie 0


----------



## Sławek

demmat said:


> Nie pierdziel głupot. Żyjemy w wiosce w Kambodży? 80 zł rocznie to majątek w Polsce? 6,5 zł miesięcznie to nie do przejścia dla Polaków?  To jest pół piwa w Pubie miesięcznie i ⅔ kawy cappuccino w kawiarni miesięcznie. To jest nic. Zakup abonamentu nie jest żadnym wyrzeczeniem. Może dla 1% użytkowników tego forum.


Jak podzielisz na minuty wyjdzie jeszcze taniej   
Płaci się jednak te 84zł na raz. Jakiś czas temu na jakieś wycieczce forumowej, warszawskiej była dyskusja przy piwie nt rozwijania SSC przez płatny dostęp.
Konkluzja była taka, że nikt nie wyrażał chęci płacenia więcej niż 10-30zł jednorazowo. I to warszawskie, teoretycznie najbogatsze społeczeństwo forumowe.
Jak Ciebie stać - płać. 
I drugi argument, to taki, że gdyby kwota była odpowiednia, to ludzie by bez problemu płacili. Tymczasem zamiast się społeczeństwo rzucić na wersję
premium, wymyśla filtry do blokerów reklam i masowo je stosuje.


----------



## Hayate

poginho, przeczytaj kilka ostatnich stron wątku. Sam chyba trzykrotnie odpowiedziałem na to pytanie.

W pierwszej fazie po migracji może to nie działać dobrze bo dane o ostatnim odczytanym poście nie zostały przeniesione.


----------



## Zyzio

poginho1 said:


> A jak przejść do pierwszego nieprzeczytanego postu?



po prawej na górze kliknąć w "NEW", potem po lewej na górze w FILTERS i "zaptaszkować":
Unread discussions 
Followed content 
Save as default 

i czerwony przycisk "Filter"

a potem trzeba przejść przez swoje wątki i zaznaczyć/odczytać, bo migracja nie obejmowała informacji gdzie kto skończył czytać.
Jak zrobisz "mark all read" - to następne kliknięcie w "NEW" zawsze da listę wątków gdzie jest coś nowego
a kliknięcie w wątek przekieruje do pierwszego nowego posta.


----------



## Zyzio

Sławek said:


> Płaci się jednak te 84zł na raz.


ja się zastanawiam - i raczej się "zwydatkuję" skoro się na forum udzielam ~15 lat, to taka kwota nie majątek.
ale poczekam na ustabilizowanie się, bo jak mam mieć problemy typu "error 504", to i konto premium tu nic nie pomoże.


----------



## PiotrLolo

Co tu się odjechało? 

Biało, wszędzie biało, wali po oczach. Nie widać gdzie się kończy post a gdzie zaczyna. Cała masa miejsca po prawej stronie zmarnowana bo jakiś sidebar wstawiony. Górny pasek przyklejony, nie lubię tego bo to tylko ogranicza widoczność przy mniejszych ekranach.

Bez obrobienia tego syfu w stylishu nie ma co podchodzić do tego forum.


----------



## Adolf Warski

Te nowe emotki to tak naprawdę są emojis z Unicode Standard. Do tej pory były obsługiwane, ale nikt ich nie stosował.
Ciekawe, które się przyjmą, jak








Obstawiam jedną z ulubionych emotek Twittera czyli 🚑

🚗 🚙 🚕 🛺 🚌 🚎 🏎 🚓 🚑 🚒 🚐 🚚 🚛 🚜 🏍 🛵 🚲 🦼 🦽 🛴 🛹 🚨 🚔 🚍 🚘 🚖 🚡 🚠 🚟 🚃 🚋 🚝 🚄 🚅 🚈 🚞 🚂 🚆 🚇 🚊 🚉 🚁 🛩 ✈ 🛫 🛬 🪂 💺 🛰 🚀 🛸 🛶 ⛵ 🛥 🚤 ⛴ 🛳 🚢 ⚓ ⛽ 🚧 🚏 🚦 🚥 🛑 🎡 🎢 🎠 🏗 🌁 🗼 🏭 ⛲ 🎑 ⛰ 🏔 🗻 🌋 🗾 🏕 ⛺ 🏞 🛣 🛤 🌅 🌄 🏜 🏖 🏝 🌇 🌆 🏙 🌃 🌉 🌌 🌠 🎇 🎆 🏘 🏰 🏯 🏟 🗽 🏠 🏡 🏚 🏢 🏬 🏣 🏤 🏥 🏦 🏨 🏪 🏫 🏩 💒 🏛 ⛪ 🕌 🛕 🕍 🕋 ⛩ 

⌚ 📱 📲 💻 ⌨ 🖥 🖨 🖱 🖲 🕹 🗜 💽 💾 💿 📀 📼 📷 📸 📹 🎥 📽 🎞 📞 ☎ 📟 📠 📺 📻 🎙 🎚 🎛 ⏱ ⏲ ⏰ 🕰 ⏳ ⌛ 🧮 📡 🔋 🔌 💡 🔦 🕯 🧯 🗑 🛢 🛒 💸 💵 💴 💶 💷 💰 💳 🧾 💎 ⚖ 🦯 🧰 🔧 🔨 ⚒ 🛠 ⛏ 🪓 🔩 ⚙ ⛓ 🧱 🔫 🧨 💣 🔪 🗡 ⚔ 🛡 🚬 ⚰ ⚱ 🏺 🔮 📿 🧿 💈 🧲 ⚗ 🧪 🧫 🧬 🔭 🔬 🕳 💊 💉 🩸 🩹 🩺 🌡 🏷 🔖 🚽 🚿 🛁 🛀 🪒 🧴 🧻 🧼 🧽 🧹 🧺 🔑 🗝 🛋 🪑 🛌 🛏 🚪 🧳 🛎 🖼 🧭 🗺 ⛱ 🗿 🛍 🎈 🎏 🎀 🧧 🎁 🎊 🎉 🎎 🎐 🏮 🪔 ✉ 📩 📨 📧 💌 📮 📪 📫 📬 📭 📦 📯 📥 📤 📜 📃 📑 📊 📈 📉 📄 📅 📆 🗓 📇 🗃 🗳 🗄 📋 🗒 📁 📂 🗂 🗞 📰 📓 📕 📗 📘 📙 📔 📒 📚 📖 🔗 📎 🖇 ✂ 📐 📏 📌 📍 🧷 🧵 🧶 🔐 🔒 🔓 🔏 🖊 🖋 ✒ 📝 ✏ 🖍 🖌 🔍 🔎 👚 👕 🥼 🦺 🧥 👖 👔 👗 👘 🥻 🩱 👙 🩲 🩳 💄 💋 👣 🧦 👠 👡 👢 🥿 👞 👟 🩰 🥾 🧢 👒 🎩 🎓 👑 ⛑ 🎒 👝 👛 👜 💼 👓 🕶 🥽 🧣 🧤 💍 🌂 ☂


----------



## jacekq

SebaD86 said:


> Nowe forum jest dużo bardziej funkcjonalne


Obecnie najbardziej brakuje mi emotka :рicard:, tego z facepalmem.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Zaznaczcie sobie proszę wszyscy w ustawieniach, żeby od razu czytało całe sygnaturki. Wybory muszą być przełożone.


----------



## ixs

Adolf Warski said:


> Te nowe emotki to tak naprawdę są emojis z Unicode Standard. Do tej pory były obsługiwane, ale nikt ich nie stosował.
> Ciekawe, które się przyjmą, jak
> View attachment 35599
> 
> Obstawiam jedną z ulubionych emotek Twittera czyli 🚑
> 
> 🚗 🚙 🚕 🛺 🚌 🚎 🏎 🚓 🚑 🚒 🚐 🚚 🚛 🚜 🏍 🛵 🚲 🦼 🦽 🛴 🛹 🚨 🚔 🚍 🚘 🚖 🚡 🚠 🚟 🚃 🚋 🚝 🚄 🚅 🚈 🚞 🚂 🚆 🚇 🚊 🚉 🚁 🛩 ✈ 🛫 🛬 🪂 💺 🛰 🚀 🛸 🛶 ⛵ 🛥 🚤 ⛴ 🛳 🚢 ⚓ ⛽ 🚧 🚏 🚦 🚥 🛑 🎡 🎢 🎠 🏗 🌁 🗼 🏭 ⛲ 🎑 ⛰ 🏔 🗻 🌋 🗾 🏕 ⛺ 🏞 🛣 🛤 🌅 🌄 🏜 🏖 🏝 🌇 🌆 🏙 🌃 🌉 🌌 🌠 🎇 🎆 🏘 🏰 🏯 🏟 🗽 🏠 🏡 🏚 🏢 🏬 🏣 🏤 🏥 🏦 🏨 🏪 🏫 🏩 💒 🏛 ⛪ 🕌 🛕 🕍 🕋 ⛩
> 
> ⌚ 📱 📲 💻 ⌨ 🖥 🖨 🖱 🖲 🕹 🗜 💽 💾 💿 📀 📼 📷 📸 📹 🎥 📽 🎞 📞 ☎ 📟 📠 📺 📻 🎙 🎚 🎛 ⏱ ⏲ ⏰ 🕰 ⏳ ⌛ 🧮 📡 🔋 🔌 💡 🔦 🕯 🧯 🗑 🛢 🛒 💸 💵 💴 💶 💷 💰 💳 🧾 💎 ⚖ 🦯 🧰 🔧 🔨 ⚒ 🛠 ⛏ 🪓 🔩 ⚙ ⛓ 🧱 🔫 🧨 💣 🔪 🗡 ⚔ 🛡 🚬 ⚰ ⚱ 🏺 🔮 📿 🧿 💈 🧲 ⚗ 🧪 🧫 🧬 🔭 🔬 🕳 💊 💉 🩸 🩹 🩺 🌡 🏷 🔖 🚽 🚿 🛁 🛀 🪒 🧴 🧻 🧼 🧽 🧹 🧺 🔑 🗝 🛋 🪑 🛌 🛏 🚪 🧳 🛎 🖼 🧭 🗺 ⛱ 🗿 🛍 🎈 🎏 🎀 🧧 🎁 🎊 🎉 🎎 🎐 🏮 🪔 ✉ 📩 📨 📧 💌 📮 📪 📫 📬 📭 📦 📯 📥 📤 📜 📃 📑 📊 📈 📉 📄 📅 📆 🗓 📇 🗃 🗳 🗄 📋 🗒 📁 📂 🗂 🗞 📰 📓 📕 📗 📘 📙 📔 📒 📚 📖 🔗 📎 🖇 ✂ 📐 📏 📌 📍 🧷 🧵 🧶 🔐 🔒 🔓 🔏 🖊 🖋 ✒ 📝 ✏ 🖍 🖌 🔍 🔎 👚 👕 🥼 🦺 🧥 👖 👔 👗 👘 🥻 🩱 👙 🩲 🩳 💄 💋 👣 🧦 👠 👡 👢 🥿 👞 👟 🩰 🥾 🧢 👒 🎩 🎓 👑 ⛑ 🎒 👝 👛 👜 💼 👓 🕶 🥽 🧣 🧤 💍 🌂 ☂


Moim marzeniem jest zeby dostepna byla taka oto emotka. Ile bym zastosowan dla niej widzial... zupelnie niepolitycznych. 










Edit:



jacekq said:


> Obecnie najbardziej brakuje mi emotka :рicard:, tego z facepalmem.


O, wlasnie...


----------



## Michał Ch.

Adolf Warski said:


> Te nowe emotki to tak naprawdę są emojis z Unicode Standard. Do tej pory były obsługiwane, ale nikt ich nie stosował.
> Ciekawe, które się przyjmą, jak
> View attachment 35599
> 
> Obstawiam jedną z ulubionych emotek Twittera czyli 🚑
> 
> [...]


U was też nie wszystkie emotki się wczytują?


----------



## nikmin

te nowe emotki sa kompletnie bezjajeczne. Nadaja sie do rozmowy przedszkolaków : ohno:


----------



## toonczyk

Może kogoś zainteresuje, korzystam ze skryptu który pozwala mi otworzyć w nowych kartach wszystkie wątki z nowymi odpowiedziami. Więcej tutaj:








SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ixs

Michał Ch. said:


> U was też nie wszystkie emotki się wczytują?
> 
> 
> View attachment 35624


Wszystkie sie wczytuja, a te ktore wystepuja u mnie i u Ciebie sa rozne. Koncepcyjnie chyba z grubsza przedstawiaja to samo, ale styl jest rozny.


----------



## drugastrona

O, i widzę, że nie ma polskich znaków w podpisach pod awatarem. Nie no, zmiana super :cheers:


----------



## Darek Yoker

Taaa przereklamowałem pisząc jakiś czas temu że tylko grafika-retro do d. i taka konwencja garficzna na "pacholę ze wychodzące z wiejskiej sławojki" bo jednka technicznie tez wcale nie do końca tak dobrze; już dwa razy nie mogłem się zalogować a i białą stronę jak na poprzedniej wersji też zaliczyłem - to nie wiem właściwie czemu ma służyć ta migracja jak i serwery mają zaliczać errorami tak samo padaki jak na poprzedniej wersji ..


----------



## Din Sevenn

Kurde, wpisałem dane w okno od "vehicle" i efekt taki, że stare dane zostały, a nowe są ich dalszym ciągiem. Bezsens. Jak to wyczyścić?


----------



## Tom68relo

Nareszcie kolory w miare znosne dla oka


----------



## aleph_null

pamelus said:


> A zatem flaga przy wszystkich Twoich postach wyświetli się na podstawie miejsca, z którego jesteś aktualnie (lub byłeś ostatnio) zalogowany, identyfikowane za pomocą IP.


Flage zawsze mozna wylaczyc.


----------



## WhiskeySix

Din Sevenn said:


> Kurde, wpisałem dane w okno od "vehicle" i efekt taki, że stare dane zostały, a nowe są ich dalszym ciągiem. Bezsens. Jak to wyczyścić?


Opcja zmiany starego podpisu pod avkiem, ma być dostępna w najbliższym czasie:


VS Jeff said:


> Custom User Title should be live in the next 24 hours or so.
> 
> Jeff M


----------



## Hayate

I zniknął górny bar jak się zeskroluje stronę w dół.


----------



## johny.f

jacekq said:


> ^^ Ale MajKeR chce śląską. Wiesz, taki narodowy gender. Nie liczy się, co widać, tylko co się czuje.
> 🤣


Można ustawić flagę ukraińską i trzymać ekran do góry nogami!


----------



## Sebol.Posen

A gdzie w ublocku należy wprowadzić kod usuwający latającą belkę?

Edit: ok już działa, jak co to trzeba zaktualizować u blocka


----------



## misioho

Nie no, coraz bardziej mi się podoba.
Wysyłanie postów ctrl+enterem jest cool. Tak samo cytowanie przez zaznaczenie tekstu. Spoko jest oznaczanie userów w poście. Super

Teraz jeszcze zaczęło wszystko płynnie chodzić. Jest git, trzeba było tylko użyć stylisha i nawet wszystko ładnie wygląda


----------



## Han Solo

Ratunku pomocy!

Czy jest możliwość przeglądania forum przez aplikacje na androidzie?


----------



## Hayate

Nie, strona ma się dostosowywać do przeglądarki - nie ma konieczności używania aplikacji.


----------



## Han Solo

Dzieki.

Stary chyba już jestem, strasznie mocno byłem przywiązany do starszej wersji, trudno mi sie tu teraz odnaleźć.


----------



## demmat

Mi apka przestała działać. Ale teraz odpaliłem forum przez Chrome na tablecie i trzeba przyznać, że nieźle to wygląda. Inna sprawa, że IMO reklamy w formie postów są za częste i przeszkadzają. Reklamy w wersji deskoptowej są dużo mniej uciążliwe. Ale i tak jest dobrze jeśli chodzi o wersję mobilną.


----------



## Hayate

Ja na początku byłem przerażony, ale kilka modyfikacji i jest dużo, dużo lepiej. Dodatkowe funkcje ułatwiające cytowanie czy wrzucenie zdjęć też na plus.


----------



## Erkaesowiec

Moim zdaniem, choć lubię nowinki, to nowa wersja forum niestety jest na minus. Na telefonie miałem problem z poprawnym wyświetleniem. Do tego brakuje mi tagów, czytelność też nie jest najlepsza. Forum ma tyle działów, że o wiele lepiej i wygodniej przeglądało się je w starej wersji. Teraz o wiele trudniej cokolwiek znaleźć. Wiem, że obecnie jest ładniej, ale telegazetowa wersja tak rozbudowanej witryny była dla mnie o niebo lepsza. Samo pisanie postów jest dla mnie niewygodne, bo muszę szukać ostatniej wypowiedzi, a nie kliknąć choćby przy pierwszym poście. Szkoda, że nie pozostawiono użytkownikom wybobru z jakiej wersji forum chcą korzystać.


----------



## MajKeR_

pamelus said:


> A zatem flaga przy wszystkich Twoich postach wyświetli się na podstawie miejsca, z którego jesteś aktualnie (lub byłeś ostatnio) zalogowany, identyfikowane za pomocą IP.


Nieprawda, @WhiskeySix miał rację. 😍


----------



## jaromlody

Nie wiem czemu ale przestały działać niektóre tagi np: świętokrzyskie na poprzednim forum wszystko pięknie się wyświetlało a teraz lipa.


----------



## Hayate

Wiem, że Twoje potrzeby są najważniejsze i nie masz czasu na przeczytanie kilku ostatnich stron ale tagów nie ma. Administratorzy nie są w stanie powiedzieć czy wrócą, a jeśli wrócą to w jakiej formie.


----------



## jaco78

Może ktoś jasno wytłumaczyć jak przy pomocy uBlocka wywalić ten pasek w prawej? U mnie domyślnie wywala tylko reklamy.
I bez tagów jest wielka lipa. Kiedyś wklepałem np. tag "Lublin" i wywaliło wszystko związane z Lublinem. Teraz jest podforum "Lublin" gdzie jest może połowa tych wątków co były w tagu. A nie chce mi się wyszukiwać ręcznie dziesiątek wątków po różnych podforach i dodawać do subskrybowanych. To jest jak dla mnie największy minus tych zmian bo do reszty idzie przywyknąć (o ile się pozbędę tego głupiego paska).


----------



## zoviet

Jest opcja na wyświetlanie liczby/listy przeglądających dany wątek userów? Przynajmniej człowiek wiedział czy dzieje się coś ważnego


----------



## Mikserks

jaco78 said:


> Może ktoś jasno wytłumaczyć jak przy pomocy uBlocka wywalić ten pasek w prawej? U mnie domyślnie wywala tylko reklamy.


Najlepsza instrukcja jak to zrobić jest tutaj 








Problemy techniczne forum


Powiadomienia (alerty) da się wyłączyć w panelu sterowania. Natomiast błędy które widzę: nie da się zalogować, wyświetla błąd, dopiero otworzenie w nowej karcie strony logowania, loguje poprawnie. brak przejścia do ostatniej strony, trzeba kliknąć najwyższą stronę wątku style (!!!!) ten ciemny...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## mitm

Hayate said:


> ale tagów nie ma. Administratorzy nie są w stanie powiedzieć czy wrócą, a jeśli wrócą to w jakiej formie.


Tagi są, tylko mało użyteczne. Sortuje po id tematu (chyba), a nie po dacie ostatniej aktywności.









Search results







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## dominobb

Czy też nie dostajecie powiadomień e-mail na temat nowych postów w subskrybowanych wątkach?


----------



## Tytuss

Witajcie, jakie tu są kody na zmianę wielkości i kolor czcionki w poście? Z tego co widzę po zmianie designu wciąż się da, np. TUTAJ widzimy kolor w sygnaturze.


----------



## Packie

Proszę mi zmienić wygląd forum na ten co był. Jestem za granicą, syn jest w Polsce, nie ma kto nauczyć mnie nowego forum. Chyba że jest ktoś w stanie poświęcić godzinę na Skypie i mi wytłumaczyć obsługę, ale jak nie to proszę dać mi stary wygląd forum a nie to coś. 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁷󠁬󠁳󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿🏴‍☠️📵💔🐍🐍🐍🧠🧠🧠


----------



## Romanek

Pewnie głupie pytanie, ale jakoś nie mogę znaleźć.
Ogarnąłem już jak wyświetlić sobie listę wątków, które mają nowe posty od ostatniego logowania / przeglądania.
Kiedyś przy każdym wątku był przycisk który wyświetlał mi post, który był ostatnim przy poprzednim logowaniu / pokazywał tylko nowe posty poniżej. Gdzie to teraz jest?

Ogólnie jednak fajnie że jest nowy wygląd i nowe opcje. Podziękowania za kupę roboty żeby to przenieść do nowego forum!


----------



## untasz_napirisza

To jest nowa wersja database error:



> upstream connect error or disconnect/reset before headers. reset reason: connection failure


?


----------



## Sponsor

Hayate said:


> I zniknął górny bar jak się zeskroluje stronę w dół.


U mnie dalej jest


----------



## Mikserks

Romanek said:


> Kiedyś przy każdym wątku był przycisk który wyświetlał mi post, który był ostatnim przy poprzednim logowaniu / pokazywał tylko nowe posty poniżej. Gdzie to teraz jest?


Było już kilka razy, ale może warto odpowiedzieć, żeby inni znowu o to nie pytali. Tym przyciskiem jest teraz nazwa tematu. Za pierwszym wejściem w dany temat ta funkcja jeszcze nie działa, ale podczas kolejnych prób będzie już ok


----------



## Maciek977

Czy to forum wysyła jeszcze maile? Wczoraj wysłalem prosbę o reset hasła aby się zalogować, mail przyszedł w nocy, rano oczywiście wyskoczył błąd. Spróbowałem ponownie i nic, 625 pisze że powinno wysłac kolejnego maila, mineło jakieś 5h dalej nic (a sprawdzałem spam)


----------



## MesieK

Gdzie są tagi?


----------



## Spencer

Chyba najbardziej mi brakuje "view first unread" i oznaczenia nieprzeczytanych postów.


----------



## Romanek

Mikserks said:


> Było już kilka razy, ale może warto odpowiedzieć, żeby inni znowu o to nie pytali. Tym przyciskiem jest teraz nazwa tematu. Za pierwszym wejściem w dany temat ta funkcja jeszcze nie działa, ale podczas kolejnych prób będzie już ok


Ha, właśnie to odkryłem, bo wszedłem kolejny raz tutaj. Właśnie nie działało bo jestem pierwszy raz na nowym forum. Tak czy owak dzięki za odpowiedź!


----------



## Darek Yoker

A kolory w tekście są tu jakieś ? U nas kolega np. prowadzi wątek o żurawiach no i tam jak któryś ubywał to pisał na czerwono a jak przybywał to na zielono …


----------



## jaco78

Spencer said:


> Chyba najbardziej mi brakuje "view first unread" i oznaczenia nieprzeczytanych postów.


Przecież to jest. Klikasz na pogrubiony wątek (jak w appce) i przenosi do pierwszego nieczytanego postu.


----------



## Han Solo

Co to są za punkty? Jak kliknę kto polajkował jakiś post, to widzę jakieś "points" dla userów.


----------



## bartek76

Han Solo said:


> Co to są za punkty? Jak kliknę kto polajkował jakiś post, to widzę jakieś "points" dla userów.


To punkty do kredytu spolecznego, jak w Chinach


----------



## Tytuss

Darek Yoker said:


> A kolory w tekście są tu jakieś ? U nas kolega np. prowadzi wątek o żurawiach no i tam jak któryś ubywał to pisał na czerwono a jak przybywał to na zielono …


Dobra, już mam niebieski zielony czerwony, ale w sygnaturze kod [color.=blue] (bez kropki) już nie działa, a np. parę postów wyżej widzę, że u kolegi kolorowo klik


----------



## notdot

Code:


[COLOR=red]hello[/COLOR]
[COLOR=blue]hello[/COLOR]
[COLOR=green]hello[/COLOR]

hello
hello
hello

kombinacja klawiszy wciskana w edytorze posta po zaznaczeniu tekstu
ctrl+b - *pogrubienie*
ctrl+i - _kursywa_
ctrl+u - podkreślenie
ctrl+s - przekreślenie

lub pisanie


Code:


[B]bold[/B]
[I]italic[/I]
[U]underlined[/U]
[S]struck-through[/S]




Code:


[SIZE=1]small[/SIZE]
[SIZE=7]big[/SIZE]

small
big
liczby od 1 do 7



Code:


[FONT=Courier New]Courier New[/FONT]

Courier New



Code:


[URL=https://www.example.com]klik[/URL]

@ a potem nazwa usera przywołuje osobę o danym nicku - trzeba wtedy patrzeć na czerwoną kropkę przy swoim avatarze na górze


----------



## LubiePiwo

Rozumiem, że ten dział ekspercki to będzie dla userów Premium?


----------



## elkom

Czy tylko u mnie jest taka sieczka?


----------



## drugastrona

demmat said:


> Też tego nie rozumiem, bo czytanie w układzie horyzontalnym nie jest wygodne, o czym świadczy to, że w wielu miejscach się z tego rezygnuje (gazety też przechodzą na węższe kolumny tekstowe). A jak ktoś wrzucił dodatkowo obraz o dużej rozdzielczości, to wszystko było tak rozwalone, że czytanie było katorgą. Zwężenie okna wiadomości i rozciąganie wiadomości wertykalnie jest wygodniejsze. Tak samo jak zmniejszenie grafik i powiększanie ich po kliknięciu. IMO ergonomia znacznie lepsza i przyjaźniejsza. No, ale jak ktoś woli starą wersję wgrywać na skórkach.


Wejdź sobie do wątków zdjęciowych, np. Zagranica. Dowolny wątek. Zobacz, jak wszystkie zdjęcia zostały zmasakrowane. Nie da się tego oglądać, bo pasek po prawej :bash: hno:


----------



## piast9

Klikanie na temat przenosi do pierwszego postu w wątku a nie pierwszego nieprzeczytanego.


----------



## Rysse

piast9 said:


> Klikanie na temat przenosi do pierwszego postu w wątku a nie pierwszego nieprzeczytanego.


Owszem. Ale już kolejne kliknięcia na temat przeniosą Cię do pierwszego nieprzeczytanego.


----------



## Hayate

Wraz z migracją forum informacja o ostatnich przeczytanych przez ciebie postach nie została przeniesiona i skrypt musi siętego nauczyć.


----------



## kantorek

Też trochę pogrzebałem w stylach strony i zrobiłem z tego addon do Firefoxa, jeśli ktoś chce, to może go pobrać stąd

SSC Classic — pobierz to rozszerzenie do 🦊 Firefoksa (pl) 

Trochę górnolotnie nazwałem go SSC Classic, chociaż sprawia głównie, że posty są (jak dla mnie) bardziej czytelne i przypominają te ze starego forum (wygląda to podobnie jak ten styl z rosyjskiego wątku). Przy instalacji żądany jest Dostęp do danych użytkownika dla witryny www.skyscrapercity.com ale to jest konieczne żeby można było zmieniać wygląd strony. Zaręczam, że nie pobiera on żadnych danych. Zresztą można sprawdzić sobie kod źródłowy, który powinien być tu C:\Users\<Twoja nazwa użytkownika>\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\<nazwa profilu>\extensions. Po instalacji będzie tam plik z rozszerzeniem .xpi, który można rozpakować 7-zipem. Addon działa też w Chromie ale żeby go tam zainstalować trzeba nieco pokombinować.

Aby strona się dobrze wyświetlała trzeba sobie ustawić Light Mode.


----------



## Boro

kantorek said:


> Też trochę pogrzebałem w stylach strony i zrobiłem z tego addon do Firefoxa, jeśli ktoś chce, to może go pobrać stąd
> 
> SSC Classic — pobierz to rozszerzenie do 🦊 Firefoksa (pl)
> 
> Trochę górnolotnie nazwałem go SSC Classic, chociaż sprawia głównie, że posty są (jak dla mnie) bardziej czytelne i przypominają te ze starego forum (wygląda to podobnie jak ten styl z rosyjskiego wątku). Przy instalacji żądany jest Dostęp do danych użytkownika dla witryny www.skyscrapercity.com ale to jest konieczne żeby można było zmieniać wygląd strony. Zaręczam, że nie pobiera on żadnych danych. Zresztą można sprawdzić sobie kod źródłowy, który powinien być tu C:\Users\<Twoja nazwa użytkownika>\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\<nazwa profilu>\extensions. Po instalacji będzie tam plik z rozszerzeniem .xpi, który można rozpakować 7-zipem. Addon działa też w Chromie ale żeby go tam zainstalować trzeba nieco pokombinować.
> 
> Aby strona się dobrze wyświetlała trzeba sobie ustawić Light Mode.


Wrzucisz skrina?


----------



## kantorek




----------



## 840593

Czy baner u góry strony będzie codziennie zmieniany na zdjęcie innego miasta? Tak z ciekawości pytam.


----------



## WhiskeySix

zbieraj said:


> A właśnie, że nie ma w Helpie, ani w ustawieniach profilu możliwości edycji tekstu pod zdjęciem profilowym. Od wtorku próbuję to rozgryźć i nie ma nigdzie opcji zmiany tego opisu. A chciałbym się w końcu pozbyć mojego "Co się gapisz?".





jaco78 said:


> Nie o to mi chodziło. Ja chcę mieć możliwość edycji mojego podpisu pod awatarem czyli móc go zmienić na inny lub usunąć tak jak to się robiło w starym forum. A tu nie widzę nigdzie tej opcji. Albo chociaż usunąć te krzaczki i cyferki, może ktoś wie czemu one są? Jakiś język trzeba zmienić żeby znikły czy jak?


Na ten moment nie ma możliwości zmiany podpisu pod avatarem.
Z informacji jakie wrzucił jeden z adminów w tym wątku: We Are Live - Community Feedback
taka opcja ma się pojawić.


----------



## demmat

Ztcp to pisali, że banery wrócą. Ale kiedy, to nie wiem. Musimy się uzbroić w cierpliwość, bo przez najbliższe miesiące będą różne zmiany na forum.


----------



## Curz

kantorek said:


> Też trochę pogrzebałem w stylach strony i zrobiłem z tego addon do Firefoxa, jeśli ktoś chce, to może go pobrać stąd
> 
> SSC Classic — pobierz to rozszerzenie do 🦊 Firefoksa (pl)
> 
> Trochę górnolotnie nazwałem go SSC Classic, chociaż sprawia głównie, że posty są (jak dla mnie) bardziej czytelne i przypominają te ze starego forum (wygląda to podobnie jak ten styl z rosyjskiego wątku). Przy instalacji żądany jest Dostęp do danych użytkownika dla witryny www.skyscrapercity.com ale to jest konieczne żeby można było zmieniać wygląd strony. Zaręczam, że nie pobiera on żadnych danych. Zresztą można sprawdzić sobie kod źródłowy, który powinien być tu C:\Users\<Twoja nazwa użytkownika>\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\<nazwa profilu>\extensions. Po instalacji będzie tam plik z rozszerzeniem .xpi, który można rozpakować 7-zipem. Addon działa też w Chromie ale żeby go tam zainstalować trzeba nieco pokombinować.
> 
> Aby strona się dobrze wyświetlała trzeba sobie ustawić Light Mode.


Kantorku, super, świetna robota! Twoja wersja chyba jest najbliższa tej najprawdziwszej! Ale jedna sprawa: czy mógłbyś dodać żółty prostokącik przy nowych postach, tak jak jest to w stylu quantum_ (szablon z ruskiego wątku)?









Wtedy to już by było ideolo!


----------



## Sławek

kantorek said:


> Też trochę pogrzebałem w stylach strony i zrobiłem z tego addon do Firefoxa, jeśli ktoś chce, to może go pobrać stąd
> 
> SSC Classic — pobierz to rozszerzenie do 🦊 Firefoksa (pl)
> 
> Addon działa też w Chromie ale żeby go tam zainstalować trzeba nieco pokombinować.


Jesteś mistrzem, bardzo dziękuję, super wygląda 
Dla SSC będę Firefoxa włączał  chyba że mógłbyś zamieścić instrukcję jak w Chrome ten dodatek odpalić.


----------



## mateusz.el

kantorek said:


> Też trochę pogrzebałem w stylach strony i zrobiłem z tego addon do Firefoxa, jeśli ktoś chce, to może go pobrać stąd
> 
> SSC Classic — pobierz to rozszerzenie do 🦊 Firefoksa (pl)
> 
> Trochę górnolotnie nazwałem go SSC Classic,


A na Chrome da się coś takiego zrobić?


----------



## SebaD86

Bastian. said:


> Powiem tak, poza aktualizacjami systemu nie instaluję żadnych dodatkow do programów. Nie życzę sobie aby jakiś program miał dostęp do tego co robię na przeglądarce.
> 
> Poczekam aż* bad455* zrobi jakąś nakładkę na forum.


@bad455 też robi style w oparciu o ta wtyczkę. I poleca *Stylus, *bo on nie szpieguje.

I dlaczego te forum nie wstawia kodu formatowania grrr! Gdzie jest (b) w edit? Tym bardziej że quote I user jest...


----------



## alle996

kantorek said:


>


Podoba mi się to! Da się na Operę?


----------



## Boro

kantorek said:


>



Znakomite! Dzięki wielkie! Jedna uwaga: teraz "wnętrza" wątków wyglądają już prawie jak kiedyś. Czy jest możliwe, by widok ogólny forum też upodobnić do starego (niebieskie tło, wyraźnie wyróżnione działy/wątki)?


----------



## kantorek

Instalacja na Chrome:
1. Używając przeglądarki Firefox wchodzimy na tą stronę SSC Classic — pobierz to rozszerzenie do 🦊 Firefoksa (pl)
2. Jeżeli zainstalowaliśmy addon to obok opisu będzie przycisk "usuń" a jeśli nie to będzie tam przycisk "+ Dodaj do Firefoxa". Tak czy owak klikamy prawym przyciskiem myszy na ten przycisk i wybieramy "Zapisz element docelowy jako".
3. pobieramy plik ssc_classic-0.1-fx i rozpakowujemy go 7-zipem albo podobnym programem do odrębnego folderu.
5. Wchodzimy do tego folderu i usuwamy folder META-INF.
6 W Chromie klikamy w 3 kropki pod przyciskiem zamykania przeglądarki. Wybieramy "Więcej narzędzi" a potem "Rozszerzenia".
7. W prawym górnym rogu włączamy "Tryb dewelopera".
8. Klikamy "Załaduj rozpakowane" i wybieramy folder do którego wypakowaliśmy addon.
9. Gotowe. Jedynym mankamentem jest to, że za każdym razem kiedy będziemy włączać Chroma to w prawym górnym rogu pojawiać się będzie komunikat "Wyłącz rozszerzenia trybu dewelopera".

Jeśli chodzi o dodanie do addonu nowych rzeczy to jutro spróbuję coś pokombinować.


----------



## Wojti

@kantorek - wielki szacunek dla Ciebie. Właśnie dzięki temu może po latach jednak dalej pozostanę na tym forum w tym zacnym towarzystwie. Nowa wersja mnie dobijała strasznie ale po tych zmianach jakie podpowiedziałeś jest dużo lepiej. Bądź zdrów w tych trudnych czasach.


----------



## buczo85

Ja również pobrałem i korzystam. Jest o wiele bardziej czytelnie


----------



## mamik

@kantorek Przyłączam się do podziękowań. Jest jak kiedyś


----------



## SebaD86

^^
Beta -test layoutu można robić *BEZ* treści, albo wklejać słynne _"lorem ipsum"_ - można byłoby np. przed przenosinami postawić kilka demo-forum, różniącym się layoutem i dać do wyboru - który jest najlepszy. 
Sorry, ale największe 3 błędy obecnego forum to:

layout
tagi
subfora
I wszystko można było przetestować *przed* migracją. A migracja to była - zrobimy coś, byle działało. I pyk, działa, a wątek międzynarodowy pęka w szwach.


----------



## wiewior

Mnie osobiście irytuje to facebookowe "x h ago". Owszem można najechać myszką i sprawdzić rzeczywisty czas, ale jest to upierdliwe. Aczkolwiek nie sądzę, żeby to zmienili...


----------



## PaulinaIT

czy ja dobrze widzę, że poznikały wszystkie wątki które się śledziło? Jak wejdę w profil -> discussions to widzię tylko ten, na który dzisiaj odpowiedziłam. Da się odzyskać resztę bo nie chce mi się teraz przekopywać całego forum


----------



## tramwaj

^^ @PaulinaIT Okrągły dymek NEW na górze, tam w rozwijanym menu Filters zaznacz dwie pierwsze pozycje. Zaznacz również Save as default i kliknij przycisk Filter.
Od tej pory nieprzeczytane obserwowane wątki będą pod dymkiem NEW.


----------



## 840593

SebaD86 said:


> No plus jest taki, że odzew userów narzekających na layout jest tak ogromny, że ten layout będzie zmieniony... Minus jest taki, że zamiast przeprowadzić jakieś beta-testy to wypuścili *bubla* i teraz będą go łatać.
> 
> PS. Ma ktoś jakiś prosty styl (tak jak ten od @bad455 na schowanie sidebara) który rozszerza stronę na 100%? Bo u mnie 100% strony jest dopiero przy zmniejszeniu forum na 80%


Wystarczy zablokować AdBlockiem/uBlockiem elementy po prawej stronie, okno postów automatycznie rozszerzy się do 100%.


----------



## Spencer

Ten rosyjski layout na Chromie nie jest zly, czytelność jak stare forum prawie:


----------



## Sławek

Czytam na międzynarodowym i nie wierzę w to co czytam. Kolorowe ikonki są do całkowitego usunięcia, ponieważ są... kolorowe. (Dla Kanady/USA) liczy się transparentność narodowościowa, więc aby nie urazić czarnych, żółtych, białych i innych ikonki powinny być neutralne


----------



## Grvl

Ten rosyjski styl jest fajny, ale dwóch rzeczy mi brakuje.
1. Rozszerzenie na całą szerokość ekranu, o czym już wspominałem (bez powiększania wszystkiego za pomocą firefoxowego ctrl + bo wtedy jest za duże)
2. Zastąpienia tego głupiego "... ago" normalnymi datami. Gdy włączy się jednocześnie skrypt rosyjski i skyscrapercity new light theme, to wtedy jest normalna data, ale jednocześnie cały ekran jeszcze bardziej się pomniejsza.


----------



## Spencer

Grvl said:


> Ten rosyjski styl jest fajny, ale dwóch rzeczy mi brakuje.
> 1. Rozszerzenie na całą szerokość ekranu, o czym już wspominałem (bez powiększania wszystkiego za pomocą firefoxowego ctrl + bo wtedy jest za duże)


Na Chromie mam defaultowo na całą szerokość bez kombinowania z powiększaniem, nie ma po prostu paska z prawej (może to w kombinacji za adblockiem tak działa).


----------



## Pawelski

Ciekawe czy wraz ze zmianą zmiany zmienią licznik Viewsów? Teraz w moim wątku pokazuje 4M czyli bardzo zgrubne zaokrąglenie. Śledząc codziennie dokładny licznik widziałem czy jest zainteresowanie czy nie. Podobnie z wymienioną liczbą użytkowników i gości aktualnie w wątku. To mnie napędzało a teraz...


----------



## notdot

Qaromi said:


> Czy baner u góry strony będzie codziennie zmieniany na zdjęcie innego miasta? Tak z ciekawości pytam.


podobno ogłosili, że na początku sami będą wybierać zdjęcia a potem może wrócą do starej metody
ale widzę że jest Showcase wiec nie wiem teraz jak to będzie


----------



## notdot

kantorek said:


> Też trochę pogrzebałem w stylach strony i zrobiłem z tego addon do Firefoxa, jeśli ktoś chce, to może go pobrać stąd
> 
> SSC Classic — pobierz to rozszerzenie do 🦊 Firefoksa (pl)


BRAWO


ja bym tylko prosił o lepsze wyróżnienie linków, najlepiej kolorem czy pogrubieniem


----------



## jaco78

wiewior said:


> Mnie osobiście irytuje to facebookowe "x h ago". Owszem można najechać myszką i sprawdzić rzeczywisty czas, ale jest to upierdliwe. Aczkolwiek nie sądzę, żeby to zmienili...


Przecież obok tego "ago" masz w nawiasie podany rzeczywisty czas bez żadnego najeżdżania myszką (data i godzina).


----------



## ABYSS

^^ Gdzie?


----------



## SebaD86

PaulinaIT said:


> czy ja dobrze widzę, że poznikały wszystkie wątki które się śledziło? Jak wejdę w profil -> discussions to widzię tylko ten, na który dzisiaj odpowiedziłam. Da się odzyskać resztę bo nie chce mi się teraz przekopywać całego forum


Wszystkie wątki które śledziłaś są na _Twój avatar u góry -> Following_



Spencer said:


> Na Chromie mam defaultowo na całą szerokość bez kombinowania z powiększaniem, nie ma po prostu paska z prawej (może to w kombinacji za adblockiem tak działa).


A jaką masz rozdziałkę? Ja mam 1366x768 i moje widoki są takie:

*100% - bez sidebar hidden* - tragizm









*100% - z sidebar hidden* - lepiej, ale dalej dużo niepotrzebnego miejsca










*80% - z sidebar hidden* - dopiero na takim ustawieniu mam full szerokość









Adblock/Ublock włączony. Z czego Adblock/Ublock tylko niszczą reklamy, nic więcej.


----------



## wiewior

@jaco78 - gdzie?


----------



## mitm

ABYSS said:


> ^^ Gdzie?


Teraz każdy będzie miał inny motyw i cyk, nieporozumienia  Tak jest w motywie b4d455'a. Swoją drogą dla niezalogowanych i tak podaje czas w strefie czasowej Kanady = nieużyteczne.

A mnie denerwuje inna rzecz. Kliknięcie na last post działa ok, ale potem jak zaczynają się dogrywać obrazki itp. to widok kończy gdzieś wyżej i trzeba scrolować na dół. Też tak macie?


----------



## drugastrona

Ha, właśnie zmienili i jest data. To jeszcze proszę o przywrócenie starych emotek, bo bez tego to forum będzie nędzne.


----------



## jaco78

wiewior said:


> @jaco78 - gdzie?
> View attachment 37086


Kurde, u mnie jest ale być może dlatego że mam nakładkę od forumowicza Bad (Stylus). Nie sądziłem że to ta nakładka daje, myślałem że datę widzą wszyscy tak samo.


----------



## Buster90

kantorek powinien za tą robotę dostać darmowe premium na forum za zasługi xD.


----------



## tytusdezoo

A można jakoś włączyć pokazywanie liczby lajków pod awatarem ?


----------



## SebaD86

Jakie używacie style?










Na chwilę obecną mam tą kombinację - *NewLight* od @bad455 + *WhiteTheme* od Rosjan. NewLight dodaje funkcje daty koło posta bez najeżdżania, ale trochę zmienia czcionkę, zmniejsza avatara i rozszerza przerwy pod postami. Za to rosyjski styl rozszerza stronę na 100%, usuwa sidebary i poprawia kolory forum na klasyczne SSC- *tylko w wersji Light*
Czekam na inną wersję od @bad455 - bo czcionka bardziej mi pasuje oryginalna - i będzie bajeczka.
No i czekam aż ktoś zrobi fajny styl do DarkMode.


----------



## Teokryt

ja już nic nie zmieniam, dla mnie jest o k z 4 wpisami, a stary layout, kolor, i dziwne podziały pożegnałem z ulga bo nie dało sie czytac na dużym ekranie.

Mam brak funkcji na dole pod postami -* read more *kieruje nie tam gdzie trzeba


----------



## nikmin

Spencer said:


> Ten rosyjski layout na Chromie nie jest zly, czytelność jak stare forum prawie:
> 
> View attachment 36985


Własciciele chcieli zrobic forum dobrze, wprowadzajac layout "po nowoczesnemu" a forum pare chwil potem i tak wraca do "dziadkowych" ramek 😀


----------



## zajf

Jak edytować sygnaturkę?


----------



## wiewior

drugastrona said:


> Ha, właśnie zmienili i jest data. To jeszcze proszę o przywrócenie starych emotek, bo bez tego to forum będzie nędzne.


A nie masz, jak inni, po prostu zainstalowanego dodatkowego stylu? Bo u mnie nadal jest "ago"


----------



## jaco78

SebaD86 said:


> Jakie używacie style?
> 
> View attachment 37108
> 
> 
> Na chwilę obecną mam tą kombinację - *NewLight* od @bad455 + *WhiteTheme* od Rosjan. NewLight dodaje funkcje daty koło posta bez najeżdżania, ale trochę zmienia czcionkę, zmniejsza avatara i rozszerza przerwy pod postami. Za to rosyjski styl rozszerza stronę na 100%, usuwa sidebary i poprawia kolory forum na klasyczne SSC- *tylko w wersji Light*
> Czekam na inną wersję od @bad455 - bo czcionka bardziej mi pasuje oryginalna - i będzie bajeczka.
> No i czekam aż ktoś zrobi fajny styl do DarkMode.


Wersja od Bad455 też rozszerza stronę na 100% a sidebary usunąłem Ublockiem więc olałem wersję od Rosjan i dla mnie jest ok. Jedyny minus jak dla mnie tej wersji od Bad to tryb dark z którego nie da się korzystać bo nie widać liter w cytowanych postach. Ale już przywykłem do wersji light i w sumie gra muzyka.


----------



## jacekq

zajf said:


> Jak edytować sygnaturkę?


Klikasz swoje logo, menu _Account Settings_ – menu z lewej strony, grupa _Settings_, opcja _Signature._


----------



## alle996

nikmin said:


> Własciciele chcieli zrobic forum dobrze, wprowadzajac layout "po nowoczesnemu" a forum pare chwil potem i tak wraca do "dziadkowych" ramek 😀


Widzisz... te "dziadkowe" ramki są ponadczasowe, a ich pozbycie się zamiast powiewu nowoczesności daje znaczne ograniczenie czytelności. Szkoda, że niektórzy nie są w stanie tego zrozumieć.


----------



## schuttenbach

Może warto poczekać aż wprowadzą jakieś obiecane zmiany w layoucie i nie będą potrzebne style użytkowników?


----------



## drugastrona

wiewior said:


> A nie masz, jak inni, po prostu zainstalowanego dodatkowego stylu? Bo u mnie nadal jest "ago"


Tak, mam styl od bad455. Ale wcześniej tego nie było, więc myślałem, że to właściciele zmienili. Najwyraźniej autor stylu coś cały czas usprawnia.


----------



## Lombat

Ocb z tym Showcase?


----------



## henieq1

Dlaczego nie działa wyszukiwanie po tagach dla Krakowa? Z innymi miastami nie ma problemu.

edit: oczywiście nie wyszukuje "kraków", ale pod tagiem "krakow" jest tylko jeden wątek o nowym mieście. Chyba tego było więcej.


----------



## notdot

bo tagi generalnie nie działają na nowym forum, a to co masz prowadzi do starych tagów i robi się sieczka
wczoraj też próbowałem Kraków, Krakow, a nawet krak?w
tak samo małopolska, malopolska, ma&#322;opolskie, małopolskie, malopolskie
i inne krzaczki unikode i nic nie działa lub działa wybiórczo


----------



## ndd12

Ten wątek to przypomina wycie starych bab jak przy wymianie maszyn do pisania na komputery, a po co to takieee, prądu wymaga, włączać trzeba, co wyście zrobili, łeee, łeee 

Mi tam wsio pasuje, z czytelnością problemów nie mam żadnych, szybkość działania jest zauważalnie większa. Jest git.


----------



## Spencer

SebaD86 said:


> A jaką masz rozdziałkę? Ja mam 1366x768 i moje widoki są takie:


1920x1080

Przy włączonej nakładce stylus dla Chrome:








Stylus


Redesign the web with Stylus, a user styles manager. Stylus allows you to easily install themes and skins for many popular sites.




chrome.google.com





i włączonymi dwoma stylami:
Skyscrapercity New Light Theme








Skyscrapercity New Light Theme


Free website themes & skins created by the Stylish community on Userstyles.org




userstyles.org





SSC White Tweak Theme








Themes & Skins for the World's Top Websites


Stylish, the world’s largest website theme library, letting you personalize your favorite sites.




userstyles.org





W połączeniu efekt jest taki:


----------



## Wolfiq

Ja mam kilka przemyśleń. Po pierwsze jak dla mnie super, bo forum wyraźnie szybciej chodzi. Też na telefonie, bo ja głównie na nim przeglądam jest domyślnie więcej opcji edycji, co mi sporo ułatwia. 

Z uwag to na telefonie brakuje mi opcji tego że nowe strony w wątkach same się otwierały to mogłem sobie tylko przewijać i czytać. Teraz tak nie da się i muszę ręcznie przełączać się pomiędzy nimi. 

Inna sprawa, że tryb ciemny na telefonie zbyt czarny jest. Lubię używać bo tak nie wali po oczach jak jasny, tylko że paradoksalnie czytelność białego fonta na czarnym tle na ekranie jest gorsza niż białego fonta na szarym tle, bo trochę mniej to co się odbija w ekranie przeszkadza na szarym tle. Czy są jakieś plany dotyczące trybu szarego na telefony? 

Tak ogólnie z mojej perspektywy dużo na plus jest. Wystarczy się przyzwyczaić. :>

PS na minus to teraz zauważyłem że są lajki i boję się że zacznę pisać pod nie...


----------



## lapczynski

Orientujecie się, czy tagi wrócą? To zdecydowanie ułatwiało poruszanie się po forum.


----------



## Din Sevenn

jaco78 said:


> Mnie jeszcze wkurza że nie widzę ile ludzi mi ostatnio dało lajki tak jak kiedyś w prawym górnym rogu była cyferka. Teraz żeby się tego dowiedzieć muszę włazić w alerty, tam dodatkowo klikać i liczyć. Szkoda że to zepsuli.


Zdajecie sobie wszyscy sprawę, że tego typu popierdółki to problemy pierwszego świata? Zadajcie sobie pytanie: po co wchodzicie na FPW? Dla połaskotania ego widokiem liczby lajków bez potrzeby weń klikania? Dla pooglądania bardziej niebieskiego niż czerwonego tła (whatever)? Czy może jednak po to by dowiedzieć się co w inwestycjach, miastach, na drogach, kolejach, gospodarce, polityce? Dla niektórych jak widać to co jest drogą, stało się celem w samym sobie.

PS: w końcu dowiedziałem się ile naprawdę mam nastukanych postów, włącznie z HP. Wcześniej było to niemożliwe.
Jeszcze tylko zrobić porządek z sygnaturkami, opisami i będzie pikobelo.


----------



## arkadiusz

Chciałbym złożyć oficjalne, gorące, nieopisane podziękowania dla @kantorek!  Brawo!

PS: Tak się zastanawiam... czy jest ryzy... tzn. hmm, chciałem napisać "możliwość" , że Forum zostanie przeprojektowane tak, by tego rodzaju modyfikacje wyeliminować? 

A przy okazji - jest jakiś sposób, żeby wyłączyć konieczność odpowiadania na pytania o przesyłaniu informacji przy otwieraniu strony po raz pierwszy (przed zalogowaniem)? Oczywiście zapewne oprócz wyrażenia na wszystkie opcje zgody...


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Możesz nie wyrażać zgody... ja tak zrobiłem i mi się już nie pokazuje


----------



## rolnikolaf

Skoro już poprawiamy wygląd forum, aby jak najbardziej przypominał poprzedni, pora na emotki.









Niestety nie pomyślałem o ściągnięciu wszystkich gifów przed migracją strony (nie spodziewałem się, że zostaną usunięte







), ale zdołałem znaleźć jakieś holenderskie forum, które używa kilku podobnych emotek. Trochę z nich pobrałem, postaram się przygotować jakiś generator adresów dla tych gifów.

Edit: nie mam pojęcia, dlaczego automatycznie forum wstawia 18-pikselowy margines od góry i dołu dla tych obrazków... Dlatego nie ustawiają się w linii.


----------



## nikmin

^^ na pohybel kanadyjczykom











Din Sevenn said:


> Zdajecie sobie wszyscy sprawę, że tego typu popierdółki to problemy pierwszego świata? Zadajcie sobie pytanie: po co wchodzicie na FPW? Dla połaskotania ego widokiem liczby lajków bez potrzeby weń klikania? Dla pooglądania bardziej niebieskiego niż czerwonego tła (whatever)? Czy może jednak po to by dowiedzieć się co w inwestycjach, miastach, na drogach, kolejach, gospodarce, polityce? Dla niektórych jak widać to co jest drogą, stało się celem w samym sobie.


No wiesz, ostyropianowy blok w kolorze majtkowym tez w zasadzie spelnia swoja funkcje .


----------



## alle996

jacekq said:


> Nie odwracaj kota ogonem. Nie narzucam swojej wizji świata co 5 minut, jak ty. Nie jesteś też ambasadorem wszystkich niezadowolonych. Z tą powszechnością też bzdurzysz, bo to, że krzykaczy jest więcej, nie stanowi o rzeczywistych proporcjach – na co ci kilka osób nieśmiało już zwróciło uwagę, ale że ci nie pasuje do historyjki, to zlekceważyłeś. Poza tym powtarzasz się, nudzisz. Wyraziłeś opinię raz i wystarczy. Nie wiem, może zmień forum, stwórz własne wg własnego widzimisię albo po prostu skończ waść już truć i szlochać.
> 
> PS Argument ze stylami i szerokością ekranu jest już w ogóle niepoważny, tyle błędów poznawczych w nim jest, że nic tu nie jest dziwne.


Chciałbym zauważyć, że jesteśmy w wątku dot. problemów z nowym forum. Jeśli dla ciebie ten obrzydliwy, koszmarny, męczący, nieczytelny styl jest w porządku to OK - nie ma przymusu wchodzenia tutaj, a zwłaszcza udzielania się. I nikt tu nie narzuca swojego zdania, z wyjątkiem ciebie. To, że kilku osobom zmiany przypadły do gustu, nie oznacza, że forum jest OK. Mnóstwo osób za to zgłosiło swoje uwagi, a dyskusja ta zajmuje już ze 40 stron - nie byłoby tak gdyby naprawdę było OK. I żeby nie było - dla mnie też jest już (w miarę) OK, jednakże po wprowadzeniu pewnych zmian i ucywilizowaniu tego gniota.


----------



## Din Sevenn

@nikmin: Jeśli layout narzędzia, jakim jest forum internetowe na dany temat, porównujesz do wyglądu bloków w kraju, które są efektem końcowym, to popełniasz błąd. Tam, gdzie forma ma drugorzędne znaczenie nie powinno się nad nią biadolić.
A nawet jeśli, to nowy wygląd jest zwyczajnie lepszy - mniej kanciasty, toporny, poza tym poprzedni był zatopiony w pastelozie.


----------



## nikmin

Din Sevenn said:


> @nikmin: Jeśli layout narzędzia, jakim jest forum internetowe na dany temat, porównujesz do wyglądu bloków w kraju, które są efektem końcowym, to popełniasz błąd. Tam, gdzie forma ma drugorzędne znaczenie nie powinno się nad nią biadolić.
> A nawet jeśli, to nowy wygląd jest zwyczajnie lepszy - mniej kanciasty, toporny, poza tym poprzedni był zatopiony w pastelozie.


nie widze powodu, zeby tego nie porównywac. Zarówno brzydka architektura, jak i nieczytelny layout pogarszaja moje samopoczucie i jakosc zycia.

Nawet jesli komus błednie ( moim zdaniem) sie wydaje, ze jesli cos jest modne ( z duchem czasu) = bardziej funkcjonalne. Nie jest ale niestety ludzie to OWCE .


----------



## jaco78

Din Sevenn said:


> Zdajecie sobie wszyscy sprawę, że tego typu popierdółki to problemy pierwszego świata? Zadajcie sobie pytanie: po co wchodzicie na FPW? Dla połaskotania ego widokiem liczby lajków bez potrzeby weń klikania? Dla pooglądania bardziej niebieskiego niż czerwonego tła (whatever)? Czy może jednak po to by dowiedzieć się co w inwestycjach, miastach, na drogach, kolejach, gospodarce, polityce? Dla niektórych jak widać to co jest drogą, stało się celem w samym sobie.


Tak, wiem że lajki to popierdułka ale skoro już są a to forum techniczne do zgłaszania problemów i wyrażania opinii to nie wiem czemu mam o tym nie wspomnieć? Skoro lajki są takie nieistotne jak sugerujesz to czemu tyle osób ich używa? Ty jak rozumiem ich nie używasz skoro piszesz coś takiego? Ja ogólnie jestem (po wprowadzonych korektach) zadowolony z nowego forum. Teraz najważniejsze żeby poprawili tagi bo nie da się z nich sensownie korzystać i będzie git. Resztę drobnych niedociągnięć przeboleję.


----------



## Din Sevenn

@jaco78: No i ja się z tym zgadzam - masz pełne prawo do wypowiedzi, tak samo jak @nikmin mając przed oczami i Forum i blok sąsiada ma prawo reagować podobnie na oba. Ale sam przyznałeś, że to popierdółka.
OK, kończmy, bo robi się OT wewnątrz OT 

Mówię Wam, że będzie dobrze, przywyknie się.

PS: a edycja postów teraz to już w ogóle full wypas deluxe.


----------



## alle996

@demmat: Nie chce mi się cytować tyle razy...
Posty są oddzielone, ale w taki sposób, że ledwo to widać. Zgoda - gdyby linia była grubsza, ramka nie byłaby konieczna.
Narzekanie *jest powszechne*. To, że od 185 strony tego wątku może z pięciu gości pochwaliło zmiany, nie oznacza wcale, że podobają się one owym 858 000 userom. Poza tym nie każdy niezadowolony od razu krzyczy. Ja np. siedziałem cicho dopóki niektórzy nie zaczęli głupot pisać.
Sposób prowadzenia dyskusji *nie jest lepszy*, łatwiejszy, bardziej intuicyjny, etc., trzeba się więcej naklikać.


----------



## tytusdezoo

alle996 said:


> @demmat: Nie chce mi się cytować tyle razy...
> Posty są oddzielone, ale w taki sposób, że ledwo to widać.


Na lepsze oddzielenie postów można takie coś zastosować:


CSS:


.actionBar-set {
    background-color: lightgray;
}

(ten kod należy wpisać w rozszerzeniu przeglądarki pozwalającym ustawienie własnego stylu, w Operze mam AddCSS)


----------



## szpinak

Czy wyszukiwanie po tagach i tagi całkowicie zniknęły?


----------



## zyclunt

Tragiczne zmiany. Za każdym razem akceptować te głupie okienko na starcie bo nie zachowuje ciasteczek? Forum działa wolniej brak mi zaawansowanego trybu dodawania postów. No i wyskakują błędy co chwilę.


----------



## jacekq

A jakiż to jest ten zaawansowany tryb dodawania postów? 😲


----------



## demmat

alle996 said:


> Sposób prowadzenia dyskusji *nie jest lepszy*, łatwiejszy, bardziej intuicyjny, etc., trzeba się więcej naklikać.


Przykro mi, ale piszesz bzdury. Napisałem na tym forum ponad 20 000 postów na starej wersji oraz koło setki po zmianach. To, że mogę Cię oznaczyć, to że mogę łatwo cytować, to że mogę cytować we fragmentach, to że mogę w trakcie pisania wyszukać emotki, to, że wklejając link do yt, fb, tt on się samoczynnie pojawia, a nie muszę go osadzać, to że w trakcie pisania tego posta mogłem na żywo sprawdzić nowe posty w wątku, to, że mogę przeciągając zdjęcie z dysku do tej ramki je zamieścić na forum, a nie wchodzić na oddzielną stronę, wgrywać je i kopiować linki, to że mogę te zdjęcie umieścić jako miniaturkę, to że mogę wrzucić tutaj galerię zdjęć, to, że mogę wrzucić tutaj załącznik oraz to, że kończąc pisać tego posta wcisnę cmd+enter i zamieszczę tego posta sprawia, że o starym forum już dawno zapomniałem. I jeżeli ktoś pisze, że kiedyś było łatwiej pisać posty, to po prostu albo się przyzwyczaił do starego forum albo pisze za mało postów, żeby nie widzieć usprawnień.


----------



## Luki_SL

Panowie proszę o kulturę pisania i nie obrażanie się na wzajem w każdym kolejnym poście.
Od teraz będą za takie onetowskie odzewki większe konsekwencje. Swoje zdanie można wyrażać z kulturą!


----------



## harthausen

Kantorku, bardzo dziękuję za ten dodatek do Firefoksa. Jeśli ja dałem rady to zainstalować to znaczy, ze każdy potrafi 
Na Chromie mam starą nową wersję, można będzie zacząć porównywać, w jakieś zmiany w stronę poprzedniej grafiki będą czy twórcy pójdą inną drogą.
No i będzie okazja porównywać funkcjonalność, czy tej z Twoim dodatkiem ktoś odgórnie czegoś nie zablokuje.


----------



## WhiskeySix

rolnikolaf said:


> Skoro już poprawiamy wygląd forum, aby jak najbardziej przypominał poprzedni, pora na emotki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niestety nie pomyślałem o ściągnięciu wszystkich gifów przed migracją strony (nie spodziewałem się, że zostaną usunięte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), ale zdołałem znaleźć jakieś holenderskie forum, które używa kilku podobnych emotek. Trochę z nich pobrałem, postaram się przygotować jakiś generator adresów dla tych gifów.


Tu znajdziesz część starych emotek

Do galerii wrzuciłem tylko te najpopularniejsze, jakby ktoś chciał wszystkie to mogę podesłać. Ściągnąłem je przed update forum


----------



## jacekq

A jak z tego korzystać na forum, żeby chciały wyglądać i z animacją? Poza tym nie ma picard, doh… 
EDIT:







dobra, doszedłem jak je wstawiać.

Z innej beczki – podoba mi się możliwość szybkiej, ręcznej zmiany wymiarów dołączanych grafik, ale brakuje mi opcji *crop*.


----------



## sudione

rolnikolaf said:


> Skoro już poprawiamy wygląd forum, aby jak najbardziej przypominał poprzedni, pora na emotki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....


Tak!❤ Mi osobiście brakuje emotki piweczka, banana i szczebatego (to już z innego forum







). 
P.S. Panowie! *OGROMNA *prośba! Zamiast się kłócić i skakać sobie do gardeł: stwórzcie nowy temat ze wszystkimi poradami odnośnie nowego forum, prostej migracji dla każdego z Nas i samymi linkami do odpowiedzi. Przykro na to patrzeć, że marnujecie czas, nerwy i siły na zbędne przepychanki. To jest dobry moment na to by się zjednoczyć i coś pożytecznego zrobić.


----------



## Teokryt

Wy sie k.. cieszcie ze nie zrobili layout jak większość amerykańskich stron WWW gdzie nawigacja pomiędzy pierdylionem linków jest nie do zniesienia.

Ja dla mnie layout jest ok, nie widze problemu, moge opuscić ten watek, a stare baby i dziady bo sie przywczaili - no cóz mam wam powiedziec, swiat bedzie inny czy wy tego chcecie czy nie. Mozecie sie nadymac, protestowac kombinowac a finalnie w końcu wam sie odechce.

Żeby nie było - bardzo długo opierałem sie telefonom dotykowym i używałem takiego z klawiatura. bo nie lubiłem dotykać paluchami ekranu i zostawiać śladów. ale technika poszła tak do przodu, że paluchów nie zostawiam oraz technika poszła tak do przodu ze te telefony dotykowe sa szybkie i da sie z nich korzystać ale np przestałem zwraca uwage na rzeczy pozornie must have. Niewiele rzeczy w nowych telefonach jest któe uważam za regres - a dla mnie takim regresem jest brak leda powiadomień - jak sie uzywa telefonu w etui i bez dźwięków. Tak samo było z brakiem minijacka w telefonie - i co? i gucio, słuchawki i głosniki na bluetooth sie rozpowszechniły, niema wyrwanych i złamanych końcówek, telefony są szczelniejsze. wyszło ogółem na plus.


A co do starych emotek, możecie nie wnosić starego tapczanu do nowoczesnego loftu? Przerysujcie te emoty do wyższej jakości bo ta pikseloza była zwyczajnie do bani.


----------



## jozeck

Weźcie sobie ludzie zainstalujecie Tapatalka. Silnik się zmienił, a forum wygląda i działa bez zmian


----------



## gnite

Wrzucę też tu:









SSC unread post indicator


Free website themes & skins created by the Stylish community on Userstyles.org




userstyles.org













SSC display post submission time inline


Free website themes & skins created by the Stylish community on Userstyles.org




userstyles.org





Ten drugi skopiowany ze skórki @bad455. Gdyby ktoś chciał same takie drobne usprawnienia, ale bez zmiany całego wyglądu strony przy okazji.


----------



## nikmin

demmat said:


> Ale dlaczego uważasz, że to jest "nowoczesny loft"?


odnosilem sie do tego  :



> A co do starych emotek, możecie nie wnosić starego tapczanu do nowoczesnego loftu?


----------



## drugastrona

Te emotki stanowiły o pewnej wyjątkowości forum. Teraz są zunifikowane, takie jak wszędzie, nuda panie. Był klimacik, a teraz nie ma klimaciku, jest miałka ujednolicona nuda.
Ale jak pisałem wcześniej - mnie najbardziej wkurza ten pasek z boku, przez co zdjęcia się porobiły malutkie. I nawet nie mogę pomłotkować na to, bo nie ma dedykowanej emotki.


----------



## alle996

Jeśli używasz Firefoxa lub Chrome'a, temat w zasadzie załatwia SSC Classic od @kantorek (patrz parę postów wcześniej). W przypadku Opery śmietnik z boku dasz radę ogarnąć uBlockiem (zresztą na FF pewnie też).


----------



## Din Sevenn

Za 2 tygodnie nie będziecie pamiętać o starym forum...


----------



## notdot

A ktoś ma info co z tymi nieszczęsnymi podpisami pod avatarami? Kanadyjczycy nad tym pracują czy nie?


----------



## Polopiryn

notdot said:


> A ktoś ma info co z tymi nieszczęsnymi podpisami pod avatarami? Kanadyjczycy nad tym pracują czy nie?


Było, pracują. Na pewno będzie można usunąć bądź sami usuną.


----------



## notdot

uuuffff no to dobrze

następny problem

czy ktoś widział Profesora Betona?


----------



## Polopiryn

Wszyscy go szukają, ale nikt nie widział. 
Pewnie Ziobro w końcu go znalazł...


----------



## alle996

Nie wierzę, że nie może się nadal zalogować... Wqrwił się na nowe forum i trzasnął drzwiami.


----------



## ReefGear

schuttenbach said:


> Może warto poczekać aż wprowadzą jakieś obiecane zmiany w layoucie i nie będą potrzebne style użytkowników?


A rzeczywiście obiecali gdzieś modyfikacje obecnego layoutu?


----------



## gnite

Jak dla mnie z kilkoma drobnymi modyfikacjami ten styl domyślny wygląda naprawdę nieźle


----------



## kantorek

Nieco drobnych zmian w addonie:


Dodałem prostokąty przy nieprzeczytanych postach
Dodałem datę napisania postu
posty zajmują całą szerokość strony
linki są podkreślone
narożniki avatarów nie są zaokrąglone


----------



## jacekq

A co z obramowaniem awatarów?



drugastrona said:


> Te emotki stanowiły o pewnej wyjątkowości forum. Teraz są zunifikowane, takie jak wszędzie, nuda panie. Był klimacik, a teraz nie ma klimaciku, jest miałka ujednolicona nuda.
> Ale jak pisałem wcześniej - mnie najbardziej wkurza ten pasek z boku, przez co zdjęcia się porobiły malutkie. I nawet nie mogę pomłotkować na to, bo nie ma dedykowanej emotki.


Ta wyjątkowość polegała na starożytności silnika, bo te emotki były na każdym forum opartym na tym silniku (czyli jakieś 15-20 lat temu). A młotkowanie akurat bardzo dobrze, że wyleciało.


----------



## PiotrG

I wychodzi na przeglądarkę i wygląda
stęskniony czy nie wracasz na forum
tyle razy odchodziłeś i powracałeś skruszony
a ono zawsze dla ciebie ma otwarte ramiona

Wróć Betonie wróć z daleka
wróć Betonie wróć forum czeka
wróć jeszcze czas nie zwlekaj
jak długo jeszcze każesz czekać


----------



## harthausen

kantorek said:


> Nieco drobnych zmian w addonie:
> 
> 
> Dodałem prostokąty przy nieprzeczytanych postach
> Dodałem datę napisania postu
> posty zajmują całą szerokość strony
> linki są podkreślone
> narożniki avatarów nie są zaokrąglone


może głupie pytanie, ale co tam, nie znam się za bardzo, wolę spytać:
czy ten zmiany wchodzą samoczynnie, gdy już się tego addona pobrało czy też trzeba usuwać i znowu wgrywać?
Wolałbym to pierwsze


----------



## kantorek

Addon powinien się zaktualizować automatycznie, jeżeli tak nie było, to naciśnij CTRL + SHIFT + A, naciśnij przycisk z kołem zębatym i wybierz "sprawdź dostępność aktualizacji".

Przed chwilą dodałem też ramki przy avatarach i usunąłem domyślne avatary.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

WhiskeySix said:


>


hmm dziwne, raz się ruszają a raz nie... ktoś jest w stanie to wytłumaczyć?
Po za tym czasami moje zdjęcia w postach się nie pokazują....


----------



## skejl

Moja interpretacja rzeczywistości jest taka, że po prostu skopiowali ustawienia z innego forum. Takiego o innej specyfice i poświęconego samochodom (śladem tego jest słynne już „vehicle details”). I chociaż jest to ewidentnie krok w tył, to też jeden z tych, po których da się zrobić nowe kroki w przód. Czy te kroki w przód nastąpią, to jest inna sprawa, ale sam wysiłek migracji dowodzi, że chcą coś usprawnić. Oby chodziło o więcej niż tylko wprowadzenie większej liczby reklam i kont premium.



SebaD86 said:


> Beta -test layoutu można robić *BEZ* treści, albo wklejać słynne _"lorem ipsum"_ - można byłoby np. przed przenosinami postawić kilka demo-forum, różniącym się layoutem i dać do wyboru - który jest najlepszy.


A gdzie tam. Mało kto zajrzy, trudno też wyrobić sobie jakiekolwiek zdanie bez poużywania tego. Beta testy dla chętnych nie wchodziły w grę przy tak drastycznej zmianie silnika. Nie dało się inaczej. Naprawdę.



SebaD86 said:


> I wszystko można było przetestować *przed* migracją. A migracja to była - zrobimy coś, byle działało. I pyk, działa, a wątek międzynarodowy pęka w szwach.


W mojej ocenie dobrze się przygotowali do migracji. Poszła gładko i bez bardzo poważnych niespodzianek, które skutkowałyby wyłączeniem forum.



demmat said:


> Przykro mi, ale piszesz bzdury. Napisałem na tym forum ponad 20 000 postów na starej wersji oraz koło setki po zmianach. To, że mogę Cię oznaczyć, to że mogę łatwo cytować, to że mogę cytować we fragmentach, to że mogę w trakcie pisania wyszukać emotki, to, że wklejając link do yt, fb, tt on się samoczynnie pojawia, a nie muszę go osadzać, to że w trakcie pisania tego posta mogłem na żywo sprawdzić nowe posty w wątku, to, że mogę przeciągając zdjęcie z dysku do tej ramki je zamieścić na forum, a nie wchodzić na oddzielną stronę, wgrywać je i kopiować linki, to że mogę te zdjęcie umieścić jako miniaturkę, to że mogę wrzucić tutaj galerię zdjęć, to, że mogę wrzucić tutaj załącznik oraz to, że kończąc pisać tego posta wcisnę cmd+enter i zamieszczę tego posta sprawia, że o starym forum już dawno zapomniałem. I jeżeli ktoś pisze, że kiedyś było łatwiej pisać posty, to po prostu albo się przyzwyczaił do starego forum albo pisze za mało postów, żeby nie widzieć usprawnień.


Tymczasem cytowanie jest właśnie do bani. Multiquote to istny anti-feature. Przestałem używać…

Multiquite *zawsze* zbiera cytaty ze wszystkich wątków, co jest całkiem do niczego. Zwłaszcza w częstej dla mnie sytuacji, że sobie pozaznaczam posty, na które odpiszę później. Potem nie mogę nic z tym zrobić — co najwyżej wywalić z multiquote'a.

Mój licznik postów znajdziesz po lewej, jeśli ma mnie to w jakikolwiek sposób uwiarygadniać.



Gatsby said:


> Rozumiem, że zabawa czcionkami to już przeszłość dokonana? Ot postęp, będzie trzeba się bawić czymś innym.


Ciągle

da​
*się*​
Tylko wygodnych przycisków nie ma, trzeba tak:



Code:


[color=red]Ciągle[/color]

[center][size=6]da[/size][/center]

[right][size=7][b]się[/b][/size][/right]


----------



## Wojti

kantorek said:


> Addon powinien się zaktualizować automatycznie, jeżeli tak nie było, to naciśnij CTRL + SHIFT + A, naciśnij przycisk z kołem zębatym i wybierz "sprawdź dostępność aktualizacji".
> 
> Przed chwilą dodałem też ramki przy avatarach i usunąłem domyślne avatary.


Wszystko fajnie. Jest naprawdę lepiej tylko... no właśnie uciekło ikona Mojego konta. Nie można w to wejść..? Można to poprawić.?


----------



## kantorek

Wojti said:


> Wszystko fajnie. Jest naprawdę lepiej tylko... no właśnie uciekło ikona Mojego konta. Nie można w to wejść..? Można to poprawić.?


No właśnie sam to przed chwilą zauważyłem. Już powinno być dobrze.


----------



## Wojti

kantorek said:


> No właśnie sam to przed chwilą zauważyłem. Już powinno być dobrze.


 - Teraz jest dobrze. Niech moc będzie z Tobą dobry człowieku ! Forum zdecydowanie bardziej czytelne.


----------



## Vincent_B

Jak zmienić język na polski? Mam wszystko po angielsku :-(


----------



## Kpc21

Przecież przed migracją też tak było...


----------



## nikmin

bloniaq_s8 said:


> hmm dziwne, raz się ruszają a raz nie... ktoś jest w stanie to wytłumaczyć?
> Po za tym czasami moje zdjęcia w postach się nie pokazują....


 Mam to samo, raz sie ruszaja raz nie. Sprawdzalem na operze i firefoxie. W podgladzie sie ruszaly po zatwierdzeniu posta nie. Potem przeladowalem strone i zaczely sie ruszac.


----------



## Saeyl

Czy ktoś wie czy będą dodane tagi? Zawsze przeglądałem forum mojego miasta po tagach, a widzę, że nie działają. Wejść się da, ale wątki są pomieszane i nie widać kto ostatnio napisał :/


----------



## jacekq

A nie przyszło Ci do głowy poszukać w poprzednich postach? Pytań o to (z odpowiedziami) byla już ze setka.






skejl said:


> A gdzie tam. Mało kto zajrzy, trudno też wyrobić sobie jakiekolwiek zdanie bez poużywania tego. Beta testy dla chętnych nie wchodziły w grę





skejl said:


> W mojej ocenie dobrze się przygotowali do migracji. Poszła gładko i bez bardzo poważnych niespodzianek, które skutkowałyby wyłączeniem forum.


Otóż to! Seba najwyraźniej pomylił z testami alfa.



skejl said:


> Multiquite *zawsze* zbiera cytaty ze wszystkich wątków, co jest całkiem do niczego. Zwłaszcza w częstej dla mnie sytuacji, że sobie pozaznaczam posty, na które odpiszę później. Potem nie mogę nic z tym zrobić


Brakuje możliwości skorzystania z pojedynczych cytowań, to fakt, może też opcji wyczyszczenia tej listy bez wprowadzania ich do pisanego posta. Ale to chyba da się zmienić, trzeba monitować i czekać.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Widzę, że jest potencjał do rozwijania reakcji na posty... jak się wejdzie w reactions recived to jest podział na all i like więc pewnie można się spodziewać że inne się pojawią.


----------



## demmat

skejl said:


> Tymczasem cytowanie jest właśnie do bani. Multiquote to istny anti-feature. Przestałem używać…


Jest do bani, bo w jednej konkretnej sytuacji, gdy zaznaczasz do cytowania wiele postów z różnych wątków i w dłuższym okresie czasu zbiera wszystkie zapisane do cytowania. A to, że w 90% sytuacji jest intuicyjne i łatwie, to nieważne.


----------



## rolnikolaf

kantorek said:


> No właśnie sam to przed chwilą zauważyłem. Już powinno być dobrze.


Fantastyczny dodatek. Sugerowałbym stworzenie nowego wątku dla tego dodatku, ewentualnych zmian i aktualizacji (bo ostatecznie ten wątek powinien dotyczyć problemów technicznych forum...).

Jeszcze pozostając w temacie dodatku, można łatwo "naprawić" wyświetlanie obrazków w linii. Obecnie, kiedy w linijce tekstu znajduje się obrazek (np. emotka), wyświetla się nieco powyżej samego tekstu i znacznie podwyższa całą linijkę. Odpowiada za to styl CSS:


CSS:


.message-body .bbImage {
    margin: 18px 0;
}

Jeśli ręcznie usunę go w konsoli, wszystko pięknie się wyświetla. Czy dałoby się spróbować usunąć ten margines w dodatku i sprawdzić, czy coś innego się nie popsuje?


----------



## ArtiiP

bloniaq_s8 said:


> Widzę, że jest potencjał do rozwijania reakcji na posty... jak się wejdzie w reactions recived to jest podział na all i like więc pewnie można się spodziewać że inne się pojawią.


obiecywali że nie (silnik obsługuje)
z tymże również obiecywali, że po przesiadce będzie podobnie do tego co było


----------



## WhiskeySix

nikmin said:


> Mam to samo, raz sie ruszaja raz nie. Sprawdzalem na operze i firefoxie. W podgladzie sie ruszaly po zatwierdzeniu posta nie. Potem przeladowalem strone i zaczely sie ruszac.


Faktycznie, ikonki raz się poruszają raz nie, zmienia się to przy każdym przeładowaniu/odświeżeniu strony. Może to tak działa ze wszystkimi gif'ami?
Jak to mawiał klasyk: _it's not a bug it's a feature.







_


----------



## bloniaq_s8

testing


----------



## kantorek

Usunąłem te marginesy.

I jeszcze jedno, jeśli chodzi o Operę to okazuje się, że instalacja przebiega podobnie do Chroma:

1. Używając przeglądarki Firefox wchodzimy na tą stronę SSC Classic — pobierz to rozszerzenie do 🦊 Firefoksa (pl)
2. Jeżeli zainstalowaliśmy addon to obok opisu będzie przycisk "usuń" a jeśli nie to będzie tam przycisk "+ Dodaj do Firefoxa". Tak czy owak klikamy prawym przyciskiem myszy na ten przycisk i wybieramy "Zapisz element docelowy jako".
3. pobieramy plik ssc_classic-0.22-fx i rozpakowujemy go 7-zipem albo podobnym programem do odrębnego folderu.
5. Wchodzimy do tego folderu i usuwamy folder META-INF.
6 W Operze klikamy w ikonę sześcianu (Rozszerzenia) w bocznym menu a jeśli nie ma tam tej ikony to klikamy w 3 kropki na dole bocznego menu, stawiamy ptaszka przy "Rozszerzenia" i wtedy klikamy w ikonę, która zostanie dodana do bocznego menu.
7. W prawym górnym rogu włączamy "Tryb programisty".
8. Klikamy "Załaduj rozpakowane" i wybieramy folder do którego wypakowaliśmy addon.
9. Gotowe


----------



## skejl

Wróciły podpisy pod awatarami. Np. u Artiego:










Ustawia się je gdzieś tutaj: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/account/ (Custom User Title). Można je schować (gdzieś w ustawieniach prywatności).


----------



## Lombat

Taka ciekawostka - jak w fejsbukach i twitterach normalnie:


----------



## Curz

No właśnie, u mnie tych zmian na Twojej wtyczce kantorku nie widać. A zaznaczoną mam opcję automatycznego aktualizowania...

EDIT: zaktualizowałem wtyczkę kółkiem zębatym i działa!

Jeszcze jedna uwaga: gdy jestem w danym wątku i napiszę post, a na stronie, na której odpowiadam na posta, są jeszcze nowsze odpowiedzi i kolejne strony z nowszymi odpowiedziami, to wtedy moja odpowiedź trafia na dół bieżącej strony - niestety wtedy ten post nie jest objęty formatowaniem Twojej wtyczki - da się to jakoś naprawić?
Uwaga nr dwa: czy trzy kropki dałoby się przesunąć w to samo miejsce, gdzie jest w ruskim szablonie?










Dzięki!


----------



## ArtiiP

skejl said:


> Wróciły podpisy pod awatarami. Np. u Artiego:
> 
> Ustawia się je gdzieś tutaj: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/account/ (Custom User Title). Można je schować (gdzieś w ustawieniach prywatności).


tak jakby, ale nie do końca - zmienili tylko "pojazd" na coś stosowniejszego z nazwy. Tam włąsnie wrzuciłem "(╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻ " bo w location wymagają podania czegoś istniejącego <- to akurat jest kompletnie bezesensu.

samego Ar't nadal nie da się zmienić (a to mi pozostało po poprzednim)


----------



## skejl

*Żeby naprawić avatar*, w którym ucięło spód, bo nie był kwadratowy, starczy podmienić w URL-u orbrazka "/m/" na "/o/".

Na przykład zamiast:


Code:


/d1/avatars/m/23/23926.jpg?1584923498

 dać:


Code:


/d1/avatars/o/23/23926.jpg?1584923498

I już wygląda dobrze:










Trzeba jednak zaznaczyć, że avatary na starym forum były ogólnie ciut węższe, zatem zrobi się różnica rozmiaru między tymi starymi a nowymi. Jeśli jest to niepożądane, można naprawić w CSS-ie.



Code:


object-fit: contain;
height: 96px;
width: 96px;

Może ktoś ma czas opakować to w jakiś skrypt, ew. dołączyć do którejś ze skórek.


----------



## Fredi

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> w haśle miałem znak ASCII spoza standardowego zestawu


Komputerowa nagroda Darwina!


----------



## jacekq

Prędzej IgNobla.


----------



## ps-man

WhiskeySix said:


> Profesor żyje !!!


I znowu nadaje.


----------



## Lombat

Apropo Vehicle którego już niema.
Czy jak zmienię moje Ciuch Ciuch(...) to zniknie mi WUNGIEL?


----------



## WhiskeySix

Prawdopodobnie nie.
Ja zmieniłem Custom User Title, a stare krzaczki pod avatarem dalej zostały (mieli to naprawić, a nie naprawili).


----------



## PiotrG

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Ło curwa, ale kyrk. Nie mogłem się z kontem połączyć, pewnie dlatego, że w haśle miałem znak ASCII spoza standardowego zestawu.


Myśmy tu myśleli, że już z balkonu skoczyłeś!


----------



## Hipolit

radko1994 said:


> Najważniejsze, że Beton żyje.


Wypiję za to. Ale może troszkę później.


----------



## PiotrG

WhiskeySix said:


> Prawdopodobnie nie.
> Ja zmieniłem Custom User Title, a stare krzaczki pod avatarem dalej zostały (mieli to naprawić, a nie naprawili).


To już tak zostanie. "Registered" to ranga, a tytuł będzie oddzielnie.
Jeśli się chcesz tych krzaków pozbyć, to napisz w wątku międzynarodowym. Usuną Ci tak jak i u mnie.


----------



## gauomzei

^^ Ja tam dalej u Ciebie widzę krzaczki


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

phantom23 said:


> Ależ się wątek rozrósł... Nie nadążam - jest jakaś szansa na stale rozwinięte podfora na głównej?


Ale z drugiej strony chyba lepiej siedzieć w tym wątku, niż w tym koronawirusowym...


----------



## Din Sevenn

Beton się zaszył w willi na PMG, niczym szeregowy poseł, ale jak przystało na przywódcę pojawił się w kulminacyjnym momencie cały na szaro. 
BTW popularność tego wątku już jest wyższa niż tego o koronawirusie?
Vondeg drogowy -> Polityczne śmieszkowanie -> PHP -> COVID-19 -> Problemy techniczne Forum.

A w temacie - przeglądanie na telefonie w końcu zrobiło się dla ludzi. Kolejny +.


----------



## harthausen

przegląda nasze forum z trzech miejsc. Na pierwszym wersja bez dodatków, to co dostajemy. żeby widzieć zmiany. O ile z początku z czytelnością było cienko, to teraz już jest znacząca poprawa.m Dark mode dla mnie gorsze niż Light, ale o gustach się nie dyskutuje. Jakby jeszcze wprowadzili jakiś Shade mode to kto wie?
Na drugim kompie wersja z nakładką kantorka. Bajka. Wiem, przyzwyczajenie od lat, ale po co mam zmieniać dobre przyzwyczajenia ? 
No i telefon, mogę tylko powtórzyć słowa Din Sevenna z postu powyżej : w końcu zrobiło się dla ludzi.

Tyle o wyglądzie. Funkcjonalność i szybkość to jednak inna jakość na plus. Podoba mi się w zakresie, w którym z forum korzystam. Koledzy o bardziej zaawansowanym spojrzeniu widzą więcej i trzeba mieć nadzieję, że ich uwagi krok po kroku usuną te braki.


----------



## notdot

kantorek said:


> Też zwróciłem na to uwagę. Wtyczka zmienia wygląd elementów tylko po tym jak strona zostanie załadowana, jeżeli w międzyczasie do strony doda się nowy element to wtyczka na niego już nie wpływa. Jutro spróbuję coś z tym zrobić.
> 
> 
> 
> Specjalnie przesunąłem te kropki w to miejsce bo wcześniej czasami zlewały się z treścią postu. Mogę przestawić je z powrotem i może dodam margines do treści postu, żeby nie nachodziła na te kropki.


jeszcze raz dziękuję za wtyczkę, ale jak dla mnie to strona jest za szeroka i zwiększałem sobie na ff wielkość strony do 110%
znikały wtedy nadmierne przestrzenie po lewej
po aktualizacji powiększanie nic nie daje
w sensie powiększa obrazki i tekst ale nie ogarnia ramek


----------



## mpConroe

Może to mało popularna opinia, ale po konwersji jest możliwość włączenia ciemnego trybu forum, który bardzo mi odpowiada. Stary skrypt vBulletin nie pozwalał na taką zmianę. Forum teraz już działa z podobną prędkością co na starym skrypcie.


----------



## Wolfiq

mpConroe said:


> Może to mało popularna opinia, ale po konwersji jest możliwość włączenia ciemnego trybu forum, który bardzo mi odpowiada. Stary skrypt vBulletin nie pozwalał na taką zmianę. Forum teraz już działa z podobną prędkością co na starym skrypcie.


Na telefonie na na vBulletin też się dało włączyć tryb ciemny.


----------



## Adolf Warski

Jak się edytuje posty na tym genialnym silniku?


----------



## WhiskeySix

Adolf Warski said:


> Jak się edytuje posty na tym genialnym silniku?


Trzy kropki i edit:












PiotrG said:


> To już tak zostanie. "Registered" to ranga, a tytuł będzie oddzielnie.
> Jeśli się chcesz tych krzaków pozbyć, to napisz w wątku międzynarodowym. Usuną Ci tak jak i u mnie.


W końcu jeden z adminów mi to ogarnął.
Już widzę, te kolejki ustawiające sie do administratorów z prośbą: weź mnie zmień range na jakąś śmieszną.


----------



## Han Solo

Replies  33,080  

Co ta statystyka mówi?


----------



## WhiskeySix

Han Solo said:


> Replies  33,080
> 
> Co ta statystyka mówi?


To jest "licznik" wszystkich postów. Zarówno z tematów, gdzie posty się nabijały, jak i tych, gdzie ta funkcja była wyłączona (klub forum).

Natomiast ten pod avatarem powinien działać tak, jak w starej wersji forum, ale mam wrażenie, że po update zaczął zliczać wszystkie nowe posty.


----------



## szybkaosa

WhiskeySix said:


> To jest "licznik" wszystkich postów. Zarówno z tematów, gdzie posty się nabijały, jak i tych, gdzie ta funkcja była wyłączona (klub forum).
> 
> Natomiast ten pod avatarem powinien działać tak, jak w starej wersji forum, ale mam wrażenie, że po update zaczął zliczać wszystkie nowe posty.


No właśnie, ten pod awatarem można wywalić? U mnie jakiś magiczny numer przy fladze.


----------



## coach_lodz

przepraszam lampie się w to nowe forum jak sroka w gnat, i nie widzę przy linkach do tematów skoku do pierwszej nieprzeczytanej wiadomości?


----------



## Sławek

demmat said:


> ...


No dobra, to teraz czas byś i Ty wyskoczył z kasy


----------



## Sławek

szybkaosa said:


> U mnie jakiś magiczny numer przy fladze.


Próbowałeś dzwonić na podany numer?


----------



## WhiskeySix

szybkaosa said:


> No właśnie, ten pod awatarem można wywalić? U mnie jakiś magiczny numer przy fladze.


Żeby wywalić ten magiczny numer przy fladze "*88302935"*, trzeba napisać do jednego z adminów, najlepiej tutaj: We Are Live - Community Feedback 
To jest pozostałość po dawnym podpisie pod avatarem (czy jakkolwiek się to zwało), a po update automatycznie zostało to potraktowane jako ranga. 

Natomiast licznika postów pod avatarem chyba nie można wyłączyć.


----------



## skejl

Ktoś może obczaił gdzie jest odpowiednik dawnego „search this thread”?


----------



## TETA

Po co to było zmieniać?  Tak było wygodnie i przejrzyście to musieli "poprawić".
13 lat tutaj i chyba czas się zmyć...


----------



## Luki_SL

TETA said:


> Po co to było zmieniać?  Tak było wygodnie i przejrzyście to musieli "poprawić".
> 13 lat tutaj i chyba czas się zmyć...


Czytając takie posty odnoszę dziwne wrażenie, że niektórzy forumowicze byli na forum tylko i wyłącznie dla jego wyglądu, nie dla zawartości merytorycznej (...)


----------



## coach_lodz

no ale każdy ma jakieś rutyny, ja na przykład klikałem sobie go to new post i przeskakiwałem sobie spokojnie... a teraz jak wejdę to lecę do pierwszego posta i mogę się przenieść jedynie na ostatni, a nie do pierwszego nowego... trudno się przestawić


----------



## Zyzio

jak sie klika w nazwę wątku na "NEW" - to przerzuca do pierwszego nieczytanego... w czym problem?


----------



## coach_lodz

ja nie widzę żadnego "NEW" ??


----------



## Zyzio

.picard.


----------



## coach_lodz

ej no serio bez śmichów - chichów


----------



## Zyzio




----------



## alle996

Jak dodać nowy wątek do subskrybowanych?


----------



## coach_lodz

Jak wchodzę w to new to mi wyświetla wszystko nowe na forum a nie konkretnie w wątku ehhh tam coś próbowałęm przestawiać ale to nie działa tak intuicyjnie


----------



## ps-man

Luki_SL said:


> Czytając takie posty odnoszę dziwne wrażenie, że niektórzy forumowicze byli na forum tylko i wyłącznie dla jego wyglądu, nie dla zawartości merytorycznej (...)


Ja miałem zastrzeżenia do nowego wyglądu na początku, gdy przez przypadek ustawiłem sobie pomniejszenie wyświetlanych treści do 90% i na zwykle używanym przeze mnie mniejszym lapku forum wyglądało nieczytelnie.  

Natomiast rozumiem tych wszystkich, którzy tęsknią za dawnym wyglądem standardowej skórki i niektórymi funkcjonalnościami i korzystają np. ze skryptu kantorka (z której przez chwilę korzystałem, ale z uwagi na niepełną kompatybilność i odkrycie ustawienia wyświetlania na 90% wróciłem do standardowej skórki). Myślę, że większości pasował standardowy layout, ja się do nich też zaliczam, bo kolorystyka była przyjemna i raczej kojąca wzrok, można było czytać długie treści bez zmęczenia. Ale ja osobiście mam też sentyment do standardowego (jasnego) stylu; dawno temu korzystałem z podobnie wyglądającego forum, które kilkanaście lat temu wyglądało kosmicznie, a dziś to rzeczywistość na SSC. 

Z pewnością niektóre funkcje czy sposób ich umiejscowienia "przeszczepiłbym" z poprzedniego forum, ale szybko się przyzwyczaimy do nowego silnika, tym bardziej, że jest sporo fajnych funkcji. Niektóre sugestie użytkowników będą też uwzględnione i uzyskamy więcej funkcji przypominających te z vBulletina, trzeba tylko wykazać trochę cierpliwości i zrozumienia.


----------



## toonczyk

ps-man said:


> ale szybko się przyzwyczaimy do nowego silnika, tym bardziej, że jest sporo fajnych funkcji. Niektóre sugestie użytkowników będą też uwzględnione i uzyskamy więcej funkcji przypominających te z vBulletina, trzeba tylko wykazać trochę cierpliwości i zrozumienia.


No właśnie, wśród tych narzekań warto odnotować np. ogromne przyspieszenie w działaniu forum, możliwość tagowania użytkowników, powiadomienia o odpowiedzi (cytowaniu) itd. Forum technicznie skoczyło do przodu o 15 lat.


----------



## pawelr

coach_lodz said:


> przepraszam lampie się w to nowe forum jak sroka w gnat, i nie widzę przy linkach do tematów skoku do pierwszej nieprzeczytanej wiadomości?


Klikasz po prostu w temat wątku i cie przenosi. Jelsi 1 raz nadusisz to przeniesie cie do 1 postu. Za drugim razem juz tak jak powinno byc, do 1 nieprzeczytanego.


----------



## Hiszpan_CK

Jest opcja żeby tak jak w starej wersji była lista tylko nieprzeczytanych zasubskrybowanych wątków? Albo chociaż żeby te wątki układało najpierw nieprzeczytane a później dopiero przeczytane, a nie zawsze po czasie dodania nowych postów?


----------



## ps-man

Wciąż robię odstępy czasowe między lajkami, choć 15-sekundową blokadę zniesiono.


----------



## SQ5IRZ

Pajda said:


> czemu mam flage Holandii?


Wejdź tu, to się dowiesz: :]




__





Check server: Check host - online website monitoring


Check server: website monitoring with useful tools, Check IP, Check website




check-host.net


----------



## kafarek

You may not edit more than 10 different post(s) within 7 days 

no nie ! Dziwne ograniczenie


----------



## Pajda

tramwaj said:


> @Pajda Może siedzisz na jakimś VPNie?
> A nowe forum coraz bardziej mi się podoba  wreszcie jest używalne na smartfonach.


Albo nie odpisałam albo odpisałam w jakims złym temacie. Tak, jestem na vpn i to by się zgadzało. Dzięki za cynk!


----------



## WhiskeySix

Ale ta flaga pod avatarem, zależy od tego co się wpisze w rubryce location w account settings, a nie od tego z jakiego miejsca logujemy się na forum.
Ja wpisałem Japan i mam flagę Japonii a nie korzystam z żadnych vpn itp.

No chyba, że coś zmienili i teraz jak nie masz podanej lokacji to automatycznie ustawia lokację miejsca z którego się logujesz.

PS.
Czy tylko u mnie, podczas przeglądania forum na telefonie, co chwila wyskakuje na górze powiadomienie z zapytaniem o aktywację powiadomień push? Strasznie upierdliwe, a kliknięcie not now, nic nie daje, bo okienko dalej wyskakuje...


----------



## G_s_G

Czy wiadomo coś w sprawie animowanych awatarów? Mój plik .gif był umarł, na poprzedniej wersji forum działał


----------



## demmat

kafarek said:


> You may not edit more than 10 different post(s) within 7 days
> 
> no nie ! Dziwne ograniczenie


To ograniczenie dotyczy starszych postów. Nowe posty (nie pamiętam dokładnie jaka cezura czasowa określa nowość/starość) można edytować bez ograniczeń. Nie wiem jaki jest powód takich ograniczeń.


WhiskeySix said:


> PS.
> Czy tylko u mnie, podczas przeglądania forum na telefonie, co chwila wyskakuje na górze powiadomienie z zapytaniem o aktywację powiadomień push? Strasznie upierdliwe, a kliknięcie not now, nic nie daje, bo okienko dalej wyskakuje...


Mi to się pojawia w niektórych wątkach gdy przeglądam forum na komputerze. I nie tyle, że się pojawiają znowu jak wejdę w wątek jeszcze raz, co w ogóle nie ma reakcji na zaznaczenie odmowy powiadomień. Jakiś błąd do naprawy. 


G_s_G said:


> Czy wiadomo coś w sprawie animowanych awatarów? Mój plik .gif był umarł, na poprzedniej wersji forum działał


Nie ma i nie będzie.


----------



## ps-man

notdot said:


> Czy tylko u mnie, podczas przeglądania forum na telefonie, co chwila wyskakuje na górze powiadomienie z zapytaniem o aktywację powiadomień push? Strasznie upierdliwe, a kliknięcie not now, nic nie daje, bo okienko dalej wyskakuje...


Kliknięcie aprobaty też nic nie daje, bo dalej wyskakuje. 🤪 Ot, taki _ficzer _na miarę 100LP.


----------



## MichalJ

Jaka flaga?  Widać przy mnie jakąś flagę?


----------



## notdot

ps-man said:


> Kliknięcie aprobaty też nic nie daje, bo dalej wyskakuje. 🤪 Ot, taki _ficzer _na miarę 100LP.


czemu masz czyjś cytat okraszony moim nickiem i linkiem do mojego posta
czyżby forum nie ogarniało
znów


----------



## demmat

Sławek said:


> No dobra, to teraz czas byś i Ty wyskoczył z kasy


@Sławek voilà! 

Prawdę mówiąc, to bardziej mi się podoba zwężony układ forum z paskiem bocznym. Zdjęcia są mniejsze, to fakt, ale te które chcę, to sobie powiększę. A jakoś wolę czytać tekst w węższych kolumnach. Więc może włączę sobie paski boczne.


----------



## Konstruktor

Strasznie podupadło forum, mało ludzi pisze, chyba wszyscy w pracy korzystali z forum teraz siedzą w domach i nie wchodzą


----------



## demmat

dugiPL said:


> Ciekawe co z prawami autorskimi do tych zdjęć.





aleph_null said:


> Jakie prawa autorskie? Wszystko nalezy do nich


Wycinek z *Terms of Use:*


> All material on this site, including, but not limited to images, illustrations and multimedia materials, is protected by copyrights which are owned and controlled by SkyscraperCity.com or by other parties that have licensed their material to SkyscraperCity.com.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Konstruktor said:


> Strasznie podupadło forum, mało ludzi pisze, chyba wszyscy w pracy korzystali z forum teraz siedzą w domach i nie wchodzą


Ha ha! Nikt po mieście nie lata i nie robi zdjęć inwestycji, po eskach i autostradach tym bardziej. Na dodatek najpierw cała dyskusja przeniosła się do wątku o COVID-19, a teraz tutaj, w związku ze zmianami


----------



## Konstruktor

Panowie i Panie, a jak zrobić w nocnym stylu, żeby się lepiej odróżniał temat z nowymi postami od tego z już przeczytanymi? pogrubienie jest słabo widoczne.


----------



## abeyro

Ja bym chciał, by nie było "registered", tylko cos smieszniejszego (niektórzy tak maja) - CO ROBIC?


----------



## WhiskeySix

abeyro said:


> Ja bym chciał, by nie było "registered", tylko cos smieszniejszego (niektórzy tak maja) - CO ROBIC?


Napisać do jednego z adminów, najlepiej tutaj -> We Are Live - Community Feedback

Tylko oni mogą zmieniać registered na coś śmiesznego.


----------



## Tomkisiel

Skyscrapercity zaczął mi działać bez problemów na Tapatalk. Jak niewiele potrzeba do szczęścia. 

I na pamiątkę zostawiłem sobie duńską flagę przy nicku


----------



## Adolf Warski

dugiPL said:


> Ciekawe co z prawami autorskimi do tych zdjęć.





demmat said:


> Wycinek z *Terms of Use:*


To nie jest żadna ważna licencja prawa autorskiego, a tym bardziej nie przeniesienie praw. Prawa autorskie nadal pozostają przy autorze.


----------



## notdot

dlaczego jak wejdę w swój profil i parzę na ostatnie posty to się nie wszystkie wyświetlają na tej liście
jak klikam Mark All Read to wywala mi błąd
co chwilę mam zawiechę forum i znany dawniej obrazek że brak połączenia z bazą czy innym g*
to forum jest ch*


----------



## mateusz.el

Najbardziej to mnie wciąż wkurza, że nie ma tagów. No nie idzie bez tego wygodnie przeglądać, przynajmniej mi jest trudno


----------



## Zachu.

kafarek said:


> You may not edit more than 10 different post(s) within 7 days
> 
> no nie ! Dziwne ograniczenie


Ogranicza Cię wyobraźnia.
Raz trafiłem takiego typa bna forum co się obraził. Nie mógł kasować postów to edytował każdą swoją wypowiedź na "kropke" bo nie mógł być pusty.
Podobnie czasem wygląda dyskusja jak ktoś zmienia treść bo jakieś brednie pisze a później gównoburzę prowokuje.
Pierdolnientych nie brakuje.


----------



## EGOista

Nawet na tym forum była taka osoba która chciała usunięcia swojego konta i wszystkich postów, gdy się to okazało niewykonalne wyedytowal wszystko (chyba z 10k postów) na del. Ale nie zmienia to faktu że to jest margines, na FPW częściej zdarza się że hosting zdjęcia trzeba podmieniać bo foty znikają i takie restrykcje mocno to utrudniają. Nie wyobrażam sobie żeby np prace w wątku "powroty po dekadzie" miały poznikać, a takie obostrzenia mogą to właśnie spowodować.


----------



## Zachu.

Zegarek popsuty


----------



## MarcinK

EGOista said:


> Nie wyobrażam sobie żeby np prace w wątku "powroty po dekadzie" miały poznikać, a takie obostrzenia mogą to właśnie spowodować.


Nie ma nieograniczonego edytowania - nie ma ewentualnego przywracania wątku do życia jak w 2018 z fmix-a na imgura.

Ale to nic nie szkodzi - od 2027 porównania będą od nowa szły w potrójnej wersji, to się w razie czego od nowa wrzuci. O ile czasu starczy


----------



## nowy1212

mateusz.el said:


> Najbardziej to mnie wciąż wkurza, że nie ma tagów. No nie idzie bez tego wygodnie przeglądać, przynajmniej mi jest trudno


Oj tak mnie też to denerwuje. Niby jest podstrona /tags, ale sposób wyświetlania jest tragiczny.

Też macie probem, gdy wrzucacie coś z FB? Mi ładuje link do posta, ale wywala błąd i z tego co widziałem nie tylko ja mam ten problem.

To ci mi jeszcze przeszkadza to brak możliwości konfiguracji tego paska u góry co jest Search Community oraz New itp - fajnie by było, gdybym mógł go spersonalizowac i np wyciagnąć z mojego loga Alerts i Following, bo tak bez sensu muszę klikac dodatkowo.

Poza tym do forum się już przyzwyczaiłem, więc moja ocena jest generalnie dość pozytywna.


----------



## krystiand

Zachu. said:


> Podobnie czasem wygląda dyskusja jak ktoś zmienia treść bo jakieś brednie pisze a później gównoburzę prowokuje.
> Pierdolnientych nie brakuje.


Pewnie niedługo przywrócą. Jako opcja premium 💩 



EGOista said:


> Nawet na tym forum była taka osoba która chciała usunięcia swojego konta i wszystkich postów, gdy się to okazało niewykonalne wyedytowal wszystko (chyba z 10k postów) na del.


Henry Hill. Miał więcej niż 10k postów


----------



## mateusz.el

nowy1212 said:


> Oj tak mnie też to denerwuje. Niby jest podstrona /tags, ale sposób wyświetlania jest tragiczny.


Gdzie to niby jest?


----------



## nowy1212

Proszę:








Search tags







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## schuttenbach

Bastian. said:


> A nie będę instalować blokera reklam tylko po to żeby reklam między postami nie mieć.


A po co innego jest bloker reklam?


----------



## Tomczyna

Wątek dowolny, chcę przejść do pierwszego nieprzeczytanego postu, robię wszystko tak jak przykazano, ale strona ładuje się na tym nowym gównianym banerze, a ty sobie userze przewijaj. Na telefonie i na kompie to samo. Klikam w odsyłacz do cytowanego postu - to samo. Próbuję z linkiem do polajkowanego posta - niewiarygodne, nadal jestem odsyłany na samą górę strony.

Ale za to @demmat mi napisze że sobie mogę fotki w albumy pogrupować. Tylko po c..j mi to?!

Odkąd Virtual Scope przejęło SSC nie było jeszcze ani jednej zmiany na plus, zdania nie zmienię


----------



## Sławek

Nie wiem czy to jest błąd, czy taki urok nowego forum.
Przed zmianą softu, na stronie jakiegoś wątku jak było multum zdjęć, strona ładowała się w całości.
Teraz posty ze zdjęciami ładują się w miarę zjeżdżania myszką w dół wątku.

Jest to o tyle dla mnie upierdliwe, że gdy klikam w spisie wątków pokaż ostatnią stronę, to przenosi mnie
do ostatniej strony na górze, a nie do ostatniego postu na ostatniej stronie. Zawsze muszę przewijać więc
stronę w dół, co przy wielu zdjęciach trwa i trwa i nie ma opcji by przewinąć od razu do końca, bo post 
końcowy ukaże się dopiero po załadowaniu zdjęć wyżej.


----------



## alle996

Tak ma być. I jest to super zaj...sta sprawa, a jak uważasz inaczej to zaraz wpadnie tu taki jeden i Cię uświadomi, że się nie znasz, bo jemu się tam podoba i jego prawda jest najjegsza.


----------



## skejl

^^ To jest koszmarnie niewygodne.


----------



## kafarek

Zachu. said:


> Ogranicza Cię wyobraźnia.
> Raz trafiłem takiego typa bna forum co się obraził. Nie mógł kasować postów to edytował każdą swoją wypowiedź na "kropke" bo nie mógł być pusty.
> Podobnie czasem wygląda dyskusja jak ktoś zmienia treść bo jakieś brednie pisze a później gównoburzę prowokuje.
> Pierdolnientych nie brakuje.


Nie ogranicza mnie wyobraźnia. Chciałem tylko poprawić zdjęcia więc się zdziwiłem.
A to co piszesz: Januszy nie brakuje.
Ps
Forum mi się bardzo podoba z nakładką bart455 ale jednak mimo wszystko chyba już nie ma tego klimatu co kiedyś.


----------



## ReefGear

Sławek said:


> Teraz posty ze zdjęciami ładują się w miarę zjeżdżania myszką w dół wątku.


Dynamiczne wczytywanie zawartości stony - w założeniu dla oszczędzania zasobów serwera i użytkownika. W praktyce ma to sens na facebooku czy linkedinie, ale na forum z wątkami podzielonymi na strony to niepotrzebne utrudnianie życia, tu w założeniu dyskusję przewija się od starszych postów do najnowszego.


----------



## notdot

No właśnie i takie dynamiczne wczytywanie jest upierdliwe, bo wolę żeby mi się wczytały wszystkie zdjęcia i zaczynam czytać
a nie tak że zaczynam czytać forum się ładuje i to co czytałem wskakuje gdzieś wyżej/niżej


----------



## Pstrykacz

Sławek said:


> Nie wiem czy to jest błąd, czy taki urok nowego forum.
> Przed zmianą softu, na stronie jakiegoś wątku jak było multum zdjęć, strona ładowała się w całości.
> Teraz posty ze zdjęciami ładują się w miarę zjeżdżania myszką w dół wątku.


Przypuszczam, że to konsekwencja ograniczenia rozmiaru zdjęć do jakieś 1200 pixeli poziomo.
Teraz trzeba większe zdjęcia "rekompresować" co jest obciążeniem dla serwera, więc robi to w zależności od potrzeb.

Strasznie mnie to wnerwia.
Ten margines z lewej, i durny panel z prawej - a pośrodku to to najważniejsze na tym forum, czyli treść zminimalizowana tak, żeby dobrze się wyświetlała na urządzeniach przenośnych.
Świat zwariował na tym punkcie.
Nikogo nie obchodzą użytkownicy używający PC i monitorów z duża rozdzielczością i nowy wygląd tego forum jest konsekwencją podążania za wszelką cenę za tym durnym trendem.

Zobaczymy, na razie straciłem ochotę aby na to forum zaglądać.


----------



## lapczynski

nowy1212 said:


> Proszę:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search tags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


a) nie pokazuje wszystkich wątków,
b) nie można uszeregować chronologicznie, od najnowszych wpisów.
Słabo.


----------



## ArtiiP

Pstrykacz said:


> Nikogo nie obchodzą użytkownicy używający PC i monitorów z duża rozdzielczością i nowy wygląd tego forum jest konsekwencją podążania za wszelką cenę za tym durnym trendem.


to nie durny trend, tylko badania szybkości i wygody przyswajania treści pisanej, również na PC z monitorami pierdyliard cali.
Dlatego jest powszechne.

Owszem, to zwężenie, boli dla zdjęć i tu już przydało by się jakieś rozdzielenie, galeria - tekst. 
/z tego co widzę, to niby przeznaczone do tego showcasy, są do pupu pod tym względem./


----------



## Adolf Warski

ArtiiP said:


> tu bardziej chodzi o danie zgody do rozporządzania zdjęciami/mediami i te VerticalScope dość szeroko traktuje.
> Owszem copyright zostaje przy autorze ale VS może zrobić z tym prawie że cokolwiek.
> Inna sprawa, że na większości darmowych hostingach warunki są bardzo podobne.


Tu masz licencję:
_You represent and warrant that: (i) you own the content posted by you on or through the Web Site or otherwise have the right to grant the license set forth below, and (ii) the Posting of your content does not violate the privacy rights, publicity rights, copyrights, contract rights or any other rights of any person.
You agree to grant to SkyscraperCity.com a non exclusive, royalty free, worldwide, irrevocable, perpetual license to reproduce, distribute, transmit, sublicense, create derivative works of, publicly display, publish and perform any materials and other information you submit to any public areas, chat rooms, bulletin boards, newsgroups or forums of SkyscraperCity.com or which you provide by email or any other means to SkyscraperCity.com and in any media now known or hereafter developed._

Tak naprawdę to wiele rzeczy jest publikowanych sprzecznie z pierwszym zdaniem, choć niekoniecznie sprzecznie z prawem, bo jedną rzeczą jest uprawnienie do publikacji (które wynika często z prawa cytatu, materiału urzędowego, konkludentnej licencji, itd.), drugą umożliwienie nadania takiej licencji komuś innemu.



Sławek said:


> Zdjęcia, zdjęciami, ale informacje o budowach, statystyki, mapy, schematy, opisy, teoretycznie wszystko nie jest do wykorzystywania poza forum.


Nie rozumiem. Zdjęcia, mapy, schematy są objęte prawem autorskim przynależnym autorowi. Informacje same w sobie nie są w ogóle objęte prawem autorskim, bo podlegają nim utwory czyli przejawy twórczości indywidualnej. Niektóre posty nią mogą być, ale nie wszystkie.
Wykorzystanie poza forum może opierać się na publicznym dozwolonym użytku, czyli np. prawo cytatu.


----------



## Pstrykacz

Przeczytałem też, Terms of Use.
Wiem, że to nie ten wątek, ale może było to już gdzieś poruszane.
Skoro zamieszczam linki do zdjęć a nie zdjęcia , czyli fizycznie nie przekazuję plików tej firmie na ich serwery - to prawa do zdjęć mają żadne?

Pytam, bo obecnie mamy "upload" i link.
Sprawdziłem włąśnie, manualnie że jak zrobię "link" do zdjęcia w poście to nie robią "upload".


----------



## MichalJ

ArtiiP said:


> właściwie to odwrotnie, zaimportowano i to właśnie bruździ.
> 
> Można gdzieś zresetować te unread (co naprawia sytuacje) - ale coś się zepsuło i wielu nie może (mi się jakoś udało i problem znikł), niestety do czasu samoistnego wyparowania (a ponoć teraz dłuższy) to będzie tak słabo...


Que?

Nic z moich nie zaimportowano, we wszystkich wątkach jako pierwszy nieprzeczytany pokazywało pierwszy post w ogóle.

Zaklikałem we wszystkich interesujących mnie forach 'mark all as read' i teraz działa idealnie.


----------



## FOMO Coaster

Konto premium nie zawiera NICZEGO, żeby skusić do zakupu.
Podobnie jak płatna opcja YT.

---

Opcję ukrywania sygnaturki muszą zmienić, bo nawet jak ktoś ma jeden czy dwa wiersze, to ukrywa. Bezsens.
Do tego ograniczenie do jednego odnośnika...


----------



## MichalJ

Ja tam na wszystkich forach, na które zaglądam, natychmiast wyłączam pokazywanie sygnaturek i awatarów, jeśli tylko się da. Zwłaszcza sygnaturka to jest bezużyteczny szum.


----------



## jawik80

Sygnaturka jako forma ekshibicjonizmu internetowego być może niesie jakieś treści ważne dla zamieszczającego, lecz niekoniecznie istotne dla całej reszty użytkowników forum. Tak jak słusznie zauważył @MichalJ sygnaturka jest szumem informacyjnym.


----------



## demmat

@Pstrykacz w wątku Lamerskie pytania jest krótka dyskusja o prawach autorskich.


FOMO Coaster said:


> Konto premium nie zawiera NICZEGO, żeby skusić do zakupu.
> Podobnie jak płatna opcja YT.


Owszem, konto premium nie daje niczego konkretnego co byłoby warte wydania pieniędzy. Ja ją traktuję jako formę wsparcia dla zarządzających tym forum. Szczególnie za wkład włożony w nowy wygląd forum, który bardzo mi odpowiada. Ale nie tylko.


> Opcję ukrywania sygnaturki muszą zmienić, bo nawet jak ktoś ma jeden czy dwa wiersze, to ukrywa. Bezsens.
> Do tego ograniczenie do jednego odnośnika...


Można ustawić, żeby całą sygnaturkę pokazywało.

Co do sygnaturek. Jest to forma reklamy. Czy to jakiś poglądów czy to jakiś stron obiektów. Mi się zdarzyło nie raz wchodzić w odnośniki z sygnaturek, szczególnie te dotyczące wątków na forum z działów, do których rzadko zaglądam. Obecnie sygnaturki są bardzo mocno ograniczone, przez co tracą sporo funkcjonalności i sensu. Niemniej da się je wykorzystać.

Edit: zauważyliście, że oznaczenie innego użytkownika jest teraz większą czcionką. Na pewno jest teraz czytelniej, ale ja wolałem standardową czcionkę, bo była bardziej spójna.


----------



## Pstrykacz

demmat said:


> @Pstrykacz w wątku Lamerskie pytania jest krótka dyskusja o prawach autorskich.
> 
> Owszem, konto premium nie daje niczego konkretnego co byłoby warte wydania pieniędzy. Ja ją traktuję jako formę wsparcia dla zarządzających tym forum. Szczególnie za wkład włożony w nowy wygląd forum, który bardzo mi odpowiada. Ale nie tylko.


Płacisz wielokrotnie:
Nowe forum wygląda na zoptymalizowane pod kątem sprzedaży / monetaryzacji danych o forumowiczach.
Do tego treść którą wstawiamy staje się własnością właściciela forum, o ile dobrze rozumiem. Jesteśmy jego pracownikami za frajer! Normalne.
Nie mam też problemów z płaceniem 10zł/mies
- natomiast w tym przypadku wątpię abym się zdecydował.

Poczekam aby się przekonać, czy ten fatalny / badziewny szablon zostanie zmieniony.
Czy nie zawalą mnie reklamy do wyrzygania.
Czyli, czy potwierdzi się, że forumowicze nie zostali sprzedani jak worek ziemniaków właścicielowi myjni samochodowej.


----------



## skejl

demmat said:


> A mi się wczytują wątki na najnowszym nieprzeczytanym poście. I co? Być może forum łapie zawiechę. Czasami otwiera mi się forum nie na ostatnim poście, ale na którymś wcześniejszym. Widocznie jeszcze trzeba coś dopracować, bo zdarza się to sporadycznie.


To jest prawdopodobnie konsekwencja tego „wspaniałego” bajeru, którym jest opóźnione ładowanie czegoś, może fotek. Najpierw przewija do właściwego postu, a dopiero potem dodaje jakąś zawartość, wskutek czego pożądany post ucieka w dół. Pamiętaj też, że najprawdopodobniej ten problem występuje nie tylko na niniejszym forum, ale na całej grupie forów współdzielących tę ich „genialną” skórkę. Od dawna.



demmat said:


> Forum nie jest jeszcze w w ostatecznej formie. (…) Tego, że nie ma żadnej zmiany na plus nie będę komentował.


Wiesz… wielką bolączką starego forum była fatalna wyszukiwarka. Naprawdę liczyłem, że przynajmniej to zacznie działać jako tako przyzwoicie, bo gorzej w zasadzie być już nie mogło. Myliłem się…

Poza wdrożeniem UTF-8 trudno dostrzec jakąkolwiek istotną zmianę na plus. Bo skórka taką nie jest, skoro trzeba instalować Stylusa, żeby doprowadzić ją do używalności — i w tym miejscu wcale nie chwalę tej poprzedniej. Owszem, forum nie jest w ostatecznej formie, ale ja zaczynam się bać tej ostatecznej formy.


----------



## jawik80

skejl said:


> To jest prawdopodobnie konsekwencja tego „wspaniałego” bajeru, którym jest opóźnione ładowanie czegoś, może fotek. Najpierw przewija do właściwego postu, a dopiero potem dodaje jakąś zawartość, wskutek czego pożądany post ucieka w dół.


Jest rozwiązanie tego problemu, @bad455 napisał skrypt wyłączający opóźnione ładowanie:



Code:


// ==UserScript==
// @name         Skyscrapercity Disable Lazyload
// @namespace    http://skyscrapercity.com/
// @version      0.1
// @description  Disables image lazy loading on skyscrapercity.com
// @author       mck
// @match        https://www.skyscrapercity.com/*
// @grant        none
// ==/UserScript==

(function() {
    'use strict';

    let images = document.querySelectorAll('img.bbImage.lazyload');

    [].forEach.call(images, function(image) {
        image.classList.remove('lazyload');
        image.setAttribute('src', image.getAttribute('data-src'));
    });
})();




bad455 said:


> Kolejna rzecz, która może zmniejszyć irytację z przesiadki na nowe forum 🙂
> 
> Skrypt wyłączający opóźnione ładowanie obrazków (lazy loading) w postach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyscrapercity Disable Lazyload
> 
> 
> Disables image lazy loading on skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greasyfork.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instrukcja:
> 1. Zainstaluj wtyczkę Tampermonkey (dla Chrome, Firefoxa, Opery, Edge, Safari i innych)
> 2. Wejdź na stronę skryptu i kliknij duży zielony przycisk "Install this script". Gdy pojawi się okno instalacji - potwierdź (przycisk "Zainstaluj").
> 3. Enjoy 😉


----------



## SebaD86

Aaa... i informacja dla wszystkich, którzy myślą, że coś poprawi (z analogicznego wątku globalnego):



aleph_null said:


> ^That's because they haven't indexed the forum yet, so forget about searching anything... it's just one more thing that's broken around here. And it's all shoved under "weekly updates" umbrella, which means it may or may not work someday. There's no ETA for anything, and VS people cherry pick what they are willing to respond to.
> 
> Another user brought this up in another thread... VS portfolio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sport Bikes
> 
> 
> A forum community dedicated to all sport bike owners and enthusiasts. Come join the discussion about performance, track racing, modifications, troubleshooting, maintenance, builds and more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sportbikes.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowboarding Forum - Snowboard Enthusiast Forums
> 
> 
> A forum community dedicated to all Snowboarding enthusiasts. Come join the discussion about equipment reviews, tips, traveling, gear troubleshooting, share photos, and more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snowboardingforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ford Power Stroke Nation
> 
> 
> A forum community dedicated to Ford Power Stroke owners and enthusiasts. Come join the discussion about diesel performance, modifications, EGR deletes, troubleshooting, lift kits, tires, wheels, maintenance, and more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.powerstrokenation.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porsche Macan Forum
> 
> 
> Welcome to our Porsche Macan Forum. We’re a forum community dedicated to Porsche Macan SUV owners & enthusiasts. Come join the discussion about upgrades, specs, reliability, and more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.macanforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and many more. Looks familiar?
> If you're still holding out for improvements to come, than you're a bigger optimist than I am.


Wszystkie wyglądają tak samo... *wszystkie*
Już nie narzekam - po wtyczkach od userów przestało być źle 

@Pstrykacz - ten post powinien Ci odpowiedzieć nt. zmian stylów


----------



## alle996

demmat said:


> Czy to jakiś poglądów czy to jakiś stron obiektów.


Czy mógłbyś pisać poprawnie, tj. "jakichś" w takich sytuacjach?


----------



## notdot

SebaD86 said:


> Aaa... i informacja dla wszystkich, którzy myślą, że coś poprawi (z analogicznego wątku globalnego):


no i właśnie lipa
tagi nie działają, forum co chwilę zawiesza się, jest mega nieczytelne (bez tych skryptów)
ale Kanadyjczycy maja wywalone i już


----------



## skejl

Jest pewna nadzieja, że dużym forum bardziej się przejmą i będą wprowadzać usprawnienia, na których skorzystają także inne ich fora. Ale co tu dużo pisać — kredyt zaufania jest na wyczerpaniu. Zobaczymy w najbliższych tygodniach.


----------



## Zachu.

MichalJ said:


> Ja tam na wszystkich forach, na które zaglądam, natychmiast wyłączam pokazywanie sygnaturek i awatarów, jeśli tylko się da. Zwłaszcza sygnaturka to jest bezużyteczny szum.


Awatry w przypadku tej skórki też są zwykłym generatorem przewijania strony. Zajmują więcej wysokości ekranu niż tekst nawet przy zwężeniu.


----------



## G_s_G

Pstrykacz said:


> *Unlock Focused Reading Mode*
> Switch off the right column so you can focus on reading
> 
> No to już szczyt wszystkiego.


Było w tym wątku już kilka razy, jak usunąć obie kolumny, to nie jest trudne 

Po zastosowaniu tej skórki do Stylusa forum wygląda tak:


----------



## 625

Ogromna prośba o pomoc. Mogę zrobić linki jak w niemieckim forum, ale nie mam teraz czasu na szukanie linków, tym bardziej że potrzebujemy dwóch kompletów: na Euroforum i na FPW. Czy ktoś może zebrać w takiej formie, jak u Niemców, tutaj jako post? Deutschsprachiges Wolkenkratzer Forum
Przełożę to wtedy we właściwe miejsca.


----------



## Tomczyna

mamik said:


> W takiej wersji już jest dobrze i wbrew tym nowym trendom
> Wg tej instrukcji [Nowe] Skrypty ułatwiające przeglądanie SSC
> 
> View attachment 42502


Czy to działa na Operze?


----------



## Innocent93

To normalne że posty zostają usuwane?

*___*


----------



## ndd12

Jakie wy macie ekrany, że szerokość forum to taki gigantyczny problem? 800x600 na 14' CRT?


----------



## alle996

drugastrona said:


> Tak tak, telefony są przyszłością. Szczególnie fotorelacje na kilkadziesiąt/set zdjęć w wątkach drogowych czy innych inwestycyjnych. Tak tak, będą robione telefonem, wstawiane telefonem i oglądane na telefonie.


Nie znasz się. Tak jest super. Masz na 6 calach widzieć wszystko! 

PS. Nie muszę chyba mówić, że to ironia


----------



## johny..byd

Nie można kliknąć w "Toruń" na głównej stronie.


----------



## ixs

625 said:


> Ale tam nie jest napisane "i technologia"
> Na dzielenie działów przyjdzie jeszcze czas, póki co uporządkujmy co jest.


Pamietamy o rozbiciu na poddzialy takze Klubu forum oraz Architektury i Urbanistyki? 

Z gory dzieki.


----------



## Kpc21

EGOista said:


> Nie jestem żadnym programistą i piszę to co wydaje mi się że przeczytałem() ale jednym z argumentów za migracją forum było min motywowane tym że XenForo jest mocno elastyczne w projektowaniu szaty graficznej. VBulletin nie miał takich możliwości.


Ej, ale migracja na Xenforo była brana pod uwagę jeszcze przed przejęciem forum przez VerticalScope.

A właśnie po przejęciu, gdy zapytano VS o to, co z migracją, oni stwierdzili, że żadnej migracji nie będzie, oni vBulletin najlepiej znają i przy tym zostają.


----------



## Sławek

Kpc21 said:


> gdy zapytano VS o to, co z migracją, oni stwierdzili, że żadnej migracji nie będzie, oni vBulletin najlepiej znają i przy tym zostają.


Konto @vsadmin obsługuje kilka lub kilkanaście osób. Ktoś odpisał że migracji nie będzie, ktoś inny stwierdził że tak.
Swoją drogą masz może jakiś link do tamtej wypowiedzi?


----------



## Kpc21

To było dawno, trzeba by poszukać. Ale to było jakoś w pierwszych dniach po przejęciu. Może być trudno znaleźć, bo jakoś zaraz potem robili porządki w dziale technicznym.


----------



## MichalJ

Sławek said:


> Konto @vsadmin obsługuje kilka lub kilkanaście osób. Ktoś odpisał że migracji nie będzie, ktoś inny stwierdził że tak.
> Swoją drogą masz może jakiś link do tamtej wypowiedzi?


Ja mam.
Link


----------



## demmat

Zakusy do zmiany silnika forum, czy to na nowszą wersję vBulletin czy na inny silnik były już 2 lata temu (albo dawniej, czas szybko leci). I większość osób, które wypowiadały się w dziale odnośnie spraw technicznych forum liczyły na jak najszybszą zmianę starego silnika. Później sprawa ucichła i mniej więcej po roku było wprost powiedziane, że na razie żadnych zmian silnika nie będzie, zostaną wprowadzone tylko ulepszenia ówczesnego, co miało miejsce. A teraz nagle ogłoszono zmianę silnik i to uczyniono.


----------



## ixs

ps-man said:


> Ja też się zabierałem za wykup konta premium.


Premium jak premium, ale te moderatorskie blyskawice przy awatarach wygladaja z lekka niepokojaco. Dobrze ze nie wpadli na to zeby admini mieli podwojna... ;D


----------



## skejl

Kpc21 said:


> A właśnie po przejęciu, gdy zapytano VS o to, co z migracją, oni stwierdzili, że żadnej migracji nie będzie, oni vBulletin najlepiej znają i przy tym zostają.


A owszem, z vBulletinem mają szczególnie bogate doświadczenia XD









Exclusive: Hundreds of forums hacked, leaking millions of users' data


The company that runs the forums admitted failings, but underplayed the hack.




www.zdnet.com


----------



## jawik80

Zauważyłem błędne wyświetlanie wartości liczników postów i odsłon na liście działów. Raz liczby są podawane w tysiącach, milionach, kiedy indzej dokładnie lub w ogóle nie pojawiają się. Czy to zjawisko powszechne?


----------



## pkar70

Pstrykacz said:


> Do tego treść którą wstawiamy staje się własnością właściciela forum, o ile dobrze rozumiem.


 Zapisy może brzmią dziwnie, ale umożliwiają pracę forum. Dzięki tym zapisom mogą przechowywać nasze wpisy, udostępniać je innym użytkownikom forum, dawać do CDN (np. Clouflare), trzymać je np. w Amazon storage, etc.


----------



## pkar70

Powiadomienia email - było takie coś 
W poprzedniej wersji można było włączyć 'po każdy nowym poście' albo 'raz dziennie zbiorcze'. Nie umiem szukać po opcjach, czy faktycznie nie ma możliwości włączenia zbiorczego zestawienia nowości?


----------



## PiotrG

ps-man said:


> Ja też się zabierałem za wykup konta premium. Za niektóre rzeczy w internecie warto zapłacić. Nie była to jednak kwestia priorytetowa i z lenistwa ciągle ją odwlekałem - panel boczny z reklamami przeszkadzał tylko trochę, a poza tym do wszystkiego da się przyzwyczaić. Właśnie wszedłem na mój profil i oczom moim ukazała się informacja, że już mam konto premium (więc i ten pasek też mogę schować), pewnie jako moderator. Oczywiście nie będę już sprawdzać, czy da się wykupić konto premium, gdy już się je ma.


Może za lajki ze starego forum dadzom?


----------



## jutlandzki

jawik80 said:


> Zauważyłem błędne wyświetlanie wartości liczników postów i odsłon na liście działów. Raz liczby są podawane w tysiącach, milionach, kiedy indzej dokładnie lub w ogóle nie pojawiają się. Czy to zjawisko powszechne?
> 
> View attachment 44898


O, to ja spytam nie musząc robić screena - ten kod po prawej to tak ma byc? Bo mam to samo.

Poza tym właśnie zauważyłem, że przywoływanie chyba nie działa, jesli wzywany ma nicku spację.
test: @Gamle_abe


----------



## bloniaq_s8

@625 a Klub Forum można wywalić na wierzch subfora?


----------



## Bartezz

Dobra, nowa forma wszystko fajnie tylko dajcie jakąś instrukcję jak się w tym połapać. 
Mam za dużo czasu i mimo że przekopałem całe to forum już, to brakuje mi szybkich przejśc między działami. Tylko wertuj na około. Niektóre wątki/działy są tak ukryte że szukajcie aż znajdziecie. 
Wcześniej tematycznie ulubione działy w zakładkach i można było szybko przeglądać. A teraz hm ...


----------



## tramwaj

@Bartezz Przycisk Follow na stronie z listą wątków w dziale, aby zasubskrybować cały dział, lub podobny przycisk w widoku postów, żeby zasubskrybować konkretny wątek.
Nieprzeczytane wątki pojawią się pod przyciskiem "NEW" w górnym prawym rogu.
Powstała już skórka do Firefoxa przywracająca stary wygląd forum: SSC Classic — pobierz to rozszerzenie do 🦊 Firefoksa (pl)


----------



## 625

bloniaq_s8 said:


> @625 a Klub Forum można wywalić na wierzch subfora?


Jak ktoś mi przygotuje linki, to czemu nie.


----------



## WhiskeySix

625 said:


> Jak ktoś mi przygotuje linki, to czemu nie.


Już wrzucałem, ale może umknęło:


Code:


Architektura i Urbanistyka
<p><a href="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forums/architektura-i-urbanistyka.49/">Architektura i Urbanistyka</a> | <a href="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forums/zabytki.153/">Zabytki</a> | <a href="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forums/miss-polski-rate-a-building.48/">Miss Polski: Rate A Building</a></p>

Fotografia
<p><a href="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forums/miasta-polskie.639/">Miasta polskie</a> | <a href="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forums/wie%C5%BCowce-i-panoramy.47/">Wieżowce i Panoramy</a> | <a href="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forums/zagranica.154/">Zagranica</a></p>

Klub forum
<p><a href="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forums/kultura-nauka-i-spo%C5%82ecze%C5%84stwo.50/">Kultura, Nauka i Społeczeństwo</a> | <a href="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forums/turystyka-miejska-i-nie-tylko.3383/">Turystyka miejska i nie tylko</a> | <a href="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forums/ekonomia-biznes-i-polityka.640/">Ekonomia, Biznes i Polityka</a> | <a href="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forums/gry-i-programy-komputerowe.730/">Gry i programy komputerowe</a> | <a href="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forums/hydepark-sport-i-zabawa.2060/">Hydepark, Sport i Zabawa</a></p>


----------



## LosPazuros

kantorek said:


> Usunąłem te marginesy.
> 
> I jeszcze jedno, jeśli chodzi o Operę to okazuje się, że instalacja przebiega podobnie do Chroma:
> 
> 1. Używając przeglądarki Firefox wchodzimy na tą stronę SSC Classic — pobierz to rozszerzenie do 🦊 Firefoksa (pl)
> 2. Jeżeli zainstalowaliśmy addon to obok opisu będzie przycisk "usuń" a jeśli nie to będzie tam przycisk "+ Dodaj do Firefoxa". Tak czy owak klikamy prawym przyciskiem myszy na ten przycisk i wybieramy "Zapisz element docelowy jako".
> 3. pobieramy plik ssc_classic-0.22-fx i rozpakowujemy go 7-zipem albo podobnym programem do odrębnego folderu.
> 5. Wchodzimy do tego folderu i usuwamy folder META-INF.
> 6 W Operze klikamy w ikonę sześcianu (Rozszerzenia) w bocznym menu a jeśli nie ma tam tej ikony to klikamy w 3 kropki na dole bocznego menu, stawiamy ptaszka przy "Rozszerzenia" i wtedy klikamy w ikonę, która zostanie dodana do bocznego menu.
> 7. W prawym górnym rogu włączamy "Tryb programisty".
> 8. Klikamy "Załaduj rozpakowane" i wybieramy folder do którego wypakowaliśmy addon.
> 9. Gotowe



W jaki sposób można pobrać dodatek skoro nie pojawia się opcja z podlinkowanym odnośnikiem do FF:


----------



## Okno

wiewior said:


> Hmm.. Czy tylko u mnie nie mieszczą się linki do podforów w Klubie Forum? Fakt, że ekran o rozdziałce 1366x766. Dla porównania dział Infrastruktura i Technologia, w którym linki się dzielą na dwie linijki.
> 
> View attachment 47885


Ten sam problem mam podczas przeglądania forum na telefonie. Widoczne są dwa/trzy pierwsze linki a reszta jest niewidoczna. Jeśli linki byłyby jeden pod drugim, każdy w osobnej linijce, problem byłby rozwiązany.


----------



## 625

Okno said:


> Ten sam problem mam podczas przeglądania forum na telefonie. Widoczne są dwa/trzy pierwsze linki a reszta jest niewidoczna. Jeśli linki byłyby jeden pod drugim, każdy w osobnej linijce, problem byłby rozwiązany.


Wtedy narzekaliby ci, co mają szeroki ekran. Styl nie łamie treści, więc mamy zgniły kompromis.


----------



## ArtiiP

625 said:


> Wtedy narzekaliby ci, co mają szeroki ekran. Styl nie łamie treści, więc mamy zgniły kompromis.


może w ramach zgniłego kompromisu zniknąć ciągłe powtarzanie "Infrastruktura" i dać w ten deseń:

Infrastruktura: Drogowa | Rowerowa | ...

Albo jeszcze spróbować dać 


Code:


<span style="white-space: break-spaces;overflow: auto;">obecna treść z linkami</span>

może adminom nie filtrują styli


----------



## demmat

A nie można po prostu w nowych linijkach dać kolejnych odnośników? Zwiększyłoby to szanse na pełną czytelność dla większej liczby użytkowników. Np tak:
Infrastruktura:


Code:


<p><a href="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forums/infrastruktura-drogowa.240/">Infrastruktura</a> | <a href="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forums/transport-miejski-i-regionalny.1000/">Transport i regionalny</a>
<p><a href="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forums/infrastruktura-rowerowa.4213/">Infrastruktura rowerowa</a> | <a href="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forums/infrastruktura-kolejowa.241/">Infrastruktura kolejowa</a> | <a href="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forums/infrastruktura-lotnicza.242/">Infrastruktura lotnicza</a></p>
<p><a href="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forums/infrastruktura-wodna.4180/">Infrastruktura wodna</a> | <a href="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forums/przemys%C5%82-technologia-design.555/">Przemysł | Technologia | Design</a></p>

Klub forum:


Code:


<p><a href="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forums/kultura-nauka-i-spo%C5%82ecze%C5%84stwo.50/">Kultura, Nauka i Społeczeństwo</a> | <a href="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forums/turystyka-miejska-i-nie-tylko.3383/">Turystyka miejska i nie tylko</a>
<p><a href="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forums/ekonomia-biznes-i-polityka.640/">Ekonomia, Biznes i Polityka</a> | <a href="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forums/gry-i-programy-komputerowe.730/">Gry i programy komputerowe</a>  <a href="https://
<p><a href="https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forums/hydepark-sport-i-zabawa.2060/">Hydepark, Sport i Zabawa</a></p>


----------



## ArtiiP

imho max 2 linijki wydają się optymalne, bo <p> robi za duże przerwy 
jeśli style by nie zadziałały to może 
coś takiego?
<p> <a...> <a...> *<br> *<a...> <a...> *<br> *<a...> <a...> </p>


aha nawet szerocy przy 2-3 na linijkę zaoszczędzą na ruchach myszy


----------



## Wilku88

Zainteresowalem znajomego naszym forum. Chcialem mu pokazac watki gospodarcze, ktore znajduja sie w klubie forum.
Ale on nie moze na nie wejsc, mimo zalogowania bo jest komunikat you dont have permission.
Kiedys wystarczylo sie zalogowac by tam wejsc. Czy cos sie zmienilo?


----------



## 625

ArtiiP said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> <span style="white-space: break-spaces;overflow: auto;">obecna treść z linkami</span>
> 
> może adminom nie filtrują styli


Działa, jesteś wielki! Gdzie jeszcze to dać? Dodałem przy klubie forum, tylko teraz linki w pozostałych działach są boldem, a te łamane bez bolda.


----------



## gnite

Lubię to nowe forum, ale czegoś takiego na starym to chyba nigdy nie widziałem


----------



## ArtiiP

625 said:


> Działa, jesteś wielki! Gdzie jeszcze to dać? Dodałem przy klubie forum, tylko teraz linki w pozostałych działach są boldem, a te łamane bez bolda.


tylko te dwa mają długaśne

ale z tym boldem to dziwne, u mnie jest ok, może to kwestia jakieś dodatkowej skórki...
ja mam tak (golas):








a już wiem reszta ma <p> a tu dałeś <span>
teraz do wyboru jeśli chcesz zrobić taki odstęp to
tej dwójce też daj p zamiast span tylko zostaw to style

a jeśli chciałbyś żeby było tak gęściej po wsiech, to właśnie span tak robi - czyli poprawa wszystkich (pamiętając o korekcie kończących </span> </p> )


----------



## demmat

Teraz wygląda świetnie. Dzięki @ArtiiP i @625 🍻


----------



## Zachu.

Wilku88 said:


> Zainteresowalem znajomego naszym forum. Chcialem mu pokazac watki gospodarcze, ktore znajduja sie w klubie forum.
> Ale on nie moze na nie wejsc, mimo zalogowania bo jest komunikat you dont have permission.
> Kiedys wystarczylo sie zalogowac by tam wejsc. Czy cos sie zmienilo?


Klub forum jest dla użytkowników z setką postów. Na starym w zasadzie tylko był dopisek. Teraz mozliwe że to działa jak powinno i jak dobije do 100 to zrobi się widoczny.


----------



## jawik80

Gdyby w <span> zamienić 
*white-space: break-spaces;*
na 
*white-space: pre-wrap;*

na wąskich ekranach pojedyncza linia subforów nie będzie skracana, a zawinie się w miarę potrzeby.
O tak:










Na szerokich wyświetlaczach pozostanie jedna linia subforów:


----------



## ArtiiP

^^ rozwiń co chcesz uzyskać
pobawiłem się developer-tools i powstawiałem enterki + pre-warp, i te białe po zawinięciu na wąskich wygląda słabo.
Na dobrą sprawę nie dogodzisz każdemu 

to samo można uzyskać dodając <br> tam gdzie ma się przenieść (i przy okazji uodparnia na to że ktoś zniknie albo nastawia dodatkowych \n )

/ponoć ci szerocy, bardzo chcą właśnie taki ciągnący ser./


----------



## vtorek

Mam pytanie - głównie do @bad455 - używam skórki Twojego autorstwa i jak na moje wymagania jest super . Brakuje mi jednej rzeczy - czy do tego paska:










da się dorobić przyciski, np. przycisk, który przenosi do "Followings". Obecnie rozwiązałem to sobie dodając skrót do paska przeglądarki ale taki przycisk na tym pasku byłby w moim przypadku pełnią szczęścia 
Może to głupie pytanie ale jestem totalnie nietechniczny w tych sprawach (a jak było to sorki - ciężko się przez ten cały wątek przebić).


----------



## ixs

@vtorek
Ale (jezeli dobrze rozumiem, ze chodzi ci o obserwowane) ten przycisk "new" to robi... tylko jak sie w niego wklikniesz to rozwin sobie "Filters" i zaznacz z calej listy te dwie pozycje:

Unread discussions
Followed content
(edit, no widze, ze to ma jednak nieco inna funkcjonalnosc... )


----------



## bad455

@vtorek Nie da się tego załatwić skórką. Do tego trzeba by osobnego skryptu. Postaram się coś takiego zrobić przez weekend 😉


----------



## MichalJ

U mnie to nie działa. Pod guzikiem 'new' wyświetlają się wątki, których nigdy nie subskrybowałem i żaden filtr nie chce tego zmienić.

(Odnoszę wrażenie, że *chyba *pokazują się wątki ze wszystkich subskrybowanych forów. No thanks, nie o to mi chodzi.)


----------



## ixs

U mnie tez tak bylo, ale oczyscilem toto klikajac Unfollow w watkach, ktore mnie nie interesuja i juz jest spoko.


----------



## vtorek

ixs said:


> @vtorek
> Ale (jezeli dobrze rozumiem, ze chodzi ci o obserwowane) ten przycisk "new" to robi... tylko jak sie w niego wklikniesz to rozwin sobie "Filters" i zaznacz z calej listy te dwie pozycje:
> 
> Unread discussions
> Followed content
> (edit, no widze, ze to ma jednak nieco inna funkcjonalnosc... )


Nie bardzo chce to działać w sposób jaki mi odpowiada.
Jeżeli zrobię to tak jak piszesz to wyrzuca mi wszystkie wątki z moich "Followed Disscusion" ale także wszystkie wątki z "Followed forums" - a ja chcę przycisk który przerzuci mnie do "Followed Discussion":










Mam nadzieję że w miarę jasno opisałem problem.


----------



## vtorek

bad455 said:


> @vtorek Nie da się tego załatwić skórką. Do tego trzeba by osobnego skryptu. Postaram się coś takiego zrobić przez weekend 😉


Bez spiny - nie zarywaj weekendu przez widzimisię jednego użytkownika, któremu coś się uwidziało  Myślałem że to jakoś prosto da się zrobić


----------



## Grvl

EDIT. MUSIAŁEM ZDAĆ CAPTCHĘ NAWET ŻEBY NAPISAĆ TEGO POSTA


----------



## Darek Yoker

Może mi ktoś wyjaśni kto wpadł na pomysł zaimplementowania tu tych g...ych obrazków - klikam jak ten debil w kwadraty z sygnalizacją świetlną przed napisaniem posta żeby udowodnić że nie jestem info-botem może najlepszy zawód świata ( nie mylić z najstarszym ) brać informatyczna by w końcu wymyśliła inny sposób weryfikacji botów niż czynienie z człowieka debila klikającego w kwadraty. Chyba że to test na inteligencje naczelnych ...mhm ...

P.S. I to jest paranoja bo wczoraj to miałem jeszcze z dwa razy na dobę a dziś przed każdym postem.


----------



## ArtiiP

no bo to jest tak

ktoś1: hej VS zrobiliście wielkie jedno g%
VS: nie jest wspaniale i tu wstaw hasło VS
ktoś2: nie no oddajcie stare (pierdziesiont lajków)
ktoś3: nie jest tak żle do tego idzie przywyc i fajne są te nie działające obrazki wgrywane do forum na własność VS
ktoś4: mylicie sie
VS jest dobrze
pierdziesiat ktosiów hurem: oddajcie albo chociaż poprawcie do używalności
VS słuchamy wasze opinie
(za jakiś czas)
VS (na boku) dobra pokażmy im jak może być źle, dajmy im kapcze
a potem być może wyprowadzimy kozę z domu
<tada bad bumpsssss>
KURTYNA

***

Zabawne ze spam nadal się pojawia


----------



## ArtiiP

swojo drogą nasze orły z veriscope zjadły vehicle custom user title
za to dali kapcze - RADUJMY SIE

odpowiedzi VS jeśli już się pojawiają, to zaczynają coraz bardziej irytować. 

w stylu: kapcza nam sie trochę zepsuła ale z tym walczymy, vehicle man sie troche zepsuł ale będzie kiedyś.


----------



## Bars115

Też macie chińskie znaczki na forum :/


----------



## Hipolit

Bars115 said:


> Też macie chińskie znaczki na forum :/


Jakie chińskie znaczki???


----------



## Din Sevenn

Nie. Nie mam chińskich znaczków, nie mam captchy, nie mam żadnych takich pierdół. Za to forum o wieżowcach i autostradach zmieniło się w forum o wypiekach wielkanocnych i ulubionych modlitwach. W każdym razie, userzy zaczęli jojczyć jak stare baby.


----------



## Pajda

Na stare baby najlepszy jest Tomasz hajto.

(jezu ale żenada, przepraszam, musiałam)


----------



## demmat

ArtiiP said:


> swojo drogą nasze orły z veriscope zjadły vehicle custom user title
> za to dali kapcze - RADUJMY SIE
> 
> odpowiedzi VS jeśli już się pojawiają, to zaczynają coraz bardziej irytować.
> 
> w stylu: kapcza nam sie trochę zepsuła ale z tym walczymy, vehicle man sie troche zepsuł ale będzie kiedyś.


Ja mam wrażenie, że niektórzy by chcieli, żeby w zamian za te błędy admini przyszli i im wymasowali plecy albo co innego. Ludzie, wyjmijcie kije z tyłków. 

Administracja odpisała krótko, rzeczowo i konkretnie. W związku z pojawiającym się spamem z którym walczą zastosowano filtry trochę za mocno i pojawiło się captcha. Są w trakcie naprawy tego. Tak samo podpis, który konkretny administrator zobowiązał się naprawić. Jeśli chodzi o ograniczenie liczby edycji to jest to bug, który chcą żeby był naprawiony w kolejnym "patchu". I tak, nie powinny się zdarzyć te błędy, ale zdarzają się błędy wszędzie i powszechnie. Ważne, żeby było to naprawione możliwie najsprawniej. 

Nie unikają odpowiedzialności, nie udają, że wszystko jest ok. Widzą błędy. Co mają więcej zrobić? Odpowiadać na zaczepki napieprzających posty niczym z karabinu z jęczeniem jakie to XF złe i jaki to VB był super? Niektórzy piszący zachowują się jak bachory, które nie dostały cukierka. Jest błąd, to się pisze, że jest błąd, a nie wpisuje jęki. Niech widzą, że coś nie działa i że oczekuje się naprawy. Stanowczo z odpowiednią intensywnością, ale bez żalenia się i pisania bzdur. 

A i pisanie - "nie podoba mi się forum, więc wyłączyłem reklamy, żebyście nie zarobili na nim", na pewno pomoże w tym, że forum będzie lepiej zarządzane i będą administratorzy o nie dbali. Na pewno.


----------



## Pajda

To jest dokładnie ten sam kijek, co w księdze konfitur brigów xD


----------



## Darek Yoker

Pajda said:


> Na stare baby najlepszy jest Tomasz hajto.
> 
> (jezu ale żenada, przepraszam, musiałam)


A dlaczego ? Coś szczególnego zrobił ? Aż mnie to zaciekawiło ...


----------



## bartko6600

Na starym loyoucie miałem 30 zasubskrybowanych wątków. Jak mogę się teraz do nich dostać? Czy ktoś to wie a może jest gdzieś instrukcja?


----------



## MichalJ

Darek Yoker said:


> A dlaczego ? Coś szczególnego zrobił ? Aż mnie to zaciekawiło ...


Przejechał staruszkę na śmierć.


----------



## prestidigitator

A ja dziś na innym komputerze miałem tak, że w ogóle nie mogłem przez kilka godzin dodać żadnego posta. Wybierałem te bzdury w captchy, dawałem verify i nic się nie działo, post się nie dodawał, powtarzałem po kilka razy i dalej nic. SUPER FICZER


----------



## ArtiiP

*@demmat* ja zacząłem do tej całej zmiany podchodzić "umiarkowanie pozytywnie" (ok nowe forum, nowy wygląd, nowe funkcje, ino trzeba się naumieć na nowo, może oskryptować i jakoś bedzie dawało radę), bez jojczenia dajcie stare ale też bez mega zachwytu łopanie alecudmiód.

w golasie (który używam) są do poprawy drobne rzeczy, które gdyby chcieć, zajęły by godzine-dwie-no może czy. Co zresztą pokazał wysyp poprawek.

Tyle że zamiast poprawiać to się psuje.

może Tobie to pasi, ale sorry mi googlo-kapcza mocno utrudnia i powoduje że forum przestaje być dla mnie używalne, ogólnie na g%%o-kapcze mam uczulenie i jak się sytuacja utrzyma to cóż...


No i z tym spamowaniem to też ciekawie, bo po tym jak wprowadzili to niby zabezpieczenie, to chińskich znaczków przybyło.


----------



## gauomzei

bartko6600 said:


> Na starym loyoucie miałem 30 zasubskrybowanych wątków. Jak mogę się teraz do nich dostać? Czy ktoś to wie a może jest gdzieś instrukcja?


Tutaj: SkyscraperCity



MichalJ said:


> Przejechał staruszkę na śmierć.


Dodajmy, że uszło mu to płazem, a że internet nie zapomina, to od jakiegoś czasu krążą o tym setki memów. Polecam wpisać w Google "Tomasz Hajto memy"


----------



## kylo77

Jak wywalić te reklamy po prawej stronie?


----------



## Zachu.

Było w środę na informatyce w TVP


----------



## tramwaj

ODDAWAĆ CUSTOM USER TITLE ZŁODZIEJE


----------



## ArtiiP

Zachu. said:


> Było w środę na informatyce w TVP


ależ poco te złośliwości, przecież można wykupić premium :troll:


----------



## Grvl

tramwaj said:


> ODDAWAĆ CUSTOM USER TITLE ZŁODZIEJE


Już nigdy nie będę mógł mieć avatara nie z kotem.


----------



## Juszatek

Może i głupie pytanie, ale jak wrzucić linka, żeby jego zawartość się wyświetlała, a nie tylko sam adres? Wiecie to "click to expand"...


----------



## tramwaj

Grvl said:


> Już nigdy nie będę mógł mieć avatara nie z kotem.


Niekoniecznie :troll:


----------



## Promozet1

Moze przeoczylem. Czy kiedykolwiek zaczną działać tagi ale tak na serio? * warszawa *bo na razie slabo to dziala. Nie odswieza tak jakby.


----------



## 625

Promozet1 said:


> Moze przeoczylem. Czy kiedykolwiek zaczną działać tagi ale tak na serio? * warszawa *bo na razie slabo to dziala. Nie odswieza tak jakby.


Nie wiadomo, zgłoszone. Tagi miast z PLiterkami w ogóle się posypały.


----------



## Juszatek

Juszatek said:


> Może i głupie pytanie, ale jak wrzucić linka, żeby jego zawartość się wyświetlała, a nie tylko sam adres? Wiecie to "click to expand"...


Dobra sam sobie odpowiem, po prostu przeklejamy linka bez wrzucania go poprzez "insert link". Nie wpadłem na najprostsze rozwiązanie.


----------



## ps-man

Grvl said:


> Już nigdy nie będę mógł mieć avatara nie z kotem.


----------



## [email protected]

Czy powrócą banery ze zdjęciami z różnych stron świata?? Ta grafika już mnie męczy. A przy okazji co to za punkty mamy na swoich profilach i dlaczego nie widać reakcji pod nickami ??


----------



## arkadiusz

Taka może mało istotne kwestia... ale czy gdzieś jest nadal informacja o tym, *którzy moderatorzy* odpowiadają za dany dział? Wcześniej była na dole głównej strony danego podforum, teraz nigdzie nie widzę tych zestawień.


----------



## Wilku88

Wilku88 said:


> Zainteresowalem znajomego naszym forum. Chcialem mu pokazac watki gospodarcze, ktore znajduja sie w klubie forum.
> Ale on nie moze na nie wejsc, mimo zalogowania bo jest komunikat you dont have permission.
> Kiedys wystarczylo sie zalogowac by tam wejsc. Czy cos sie zmienilo?





Zachu. said:


> Klub forum jest dla użytkowników z setką postów. Na starym w zasadzie tylko był dopisek. Teraz mozliwe że to działa jak powinno i jak dobije do 100 to zrobi się widoczny.


Czy ktoś z moderacji może potwierdzić, że tak właśnie jest?


----------



## alle996

Dlaczego obcina mi początki postów? Opera na androidzie. W ogóle dodawanie zdjęć z telefonu strasznie niewygodne...


----------



## Zyzio

nic Ci nie obcina, to jakiś "nieogar" - już zbanowany.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Może przeoczyłem, ale jak można naprawić podpis pod awatarem? Mianowicie, jak się pozbyć nieprawidłowo zaimportowanego: "NIE MA ZAGRO&#379;ENIA"?


----------



## notdot

trzeba napisać do adminów


----------



## SQ5IRZ

Din Sevenn said:


> Może przeoczyłem, ale jak można naprawić podpis pod awatarem?


Tu nie ma? SkyscraperCity


----------



## kaktus

NIe jestem w stanie przejść do działu drogowego jak na powyższym skrinie, są tylko wymienione podkategorie, jak z tym walczyć?


----------



## SQ5IRZ

Wejdź bezpośrednio stąd: Infrastruktura drogowa


----------



## este

Czy jest szansa na zmianę zasad edycji postów - obecnie ograniczenie czasowe do 7 dni?


----------



## Zyzio

jak naprawią, zrobią patcha... tak jest szansa.


----------



## Lombat

Skoro jest już taka możliwość, toja to bym chętnie zobaczył na forum oprócz opcji "like" opcję "haha".
Chcę móc wyśmiewać i chcę być wyśmiewany!
Mamy trochę śmieszkowych wątków 
Pozdro.


----------



## Zyzio

a wejdź przez "NEW" czyli New Posts


----------



## dredu

Cześć
Nowe forum ma taką własność, że zdjęcia do postów ładuje dopiero w momencie, jak się do nich doscrolluje. Czy ktoś wie, czy jest możliwość załadowania wszystkich zdjęć od razu?


----------



## MichalJ

^^





Skyscrapercity Disable Lazyload


Disables image lazy loading on skyscrapercity.com




greasyfork.org


----------



## tramwaj

Wtyczka do FF np. Tampermonkey + skrypt: Skyscrapercity Disable Lazyload


----------



## MortisPL

Wchodzę w wątek [Piłka Nożna] Polska piłka (kibice, oprawy, zadymy, głupie napinki, prowokacje = brig/ban) a włącza się *[Polska] Rynek pracy (wątek dla pracowników i pracodawców). 
To tylko jeden z kilku problemów, które zaobserwowałem w ostatnich dniach.

Widzę, że z czcionkami też jakiś burdel*


----------



## Polopiryn

^^Modzi zepsuli jak przenosili posty, naprawią.


----------



## Jenny1602

Czy jest jakaś opcja aby dodać przyciski w stylu "first" i "last" do nawigacji po wątku?
Teraz mam tylko strzałki przesuwające stronę o 1. Mogę też kliknąć w numer strony i wpisać w oknie "go to page", ale jest to uciążliwe.

Edit:
UPS
Właśnie odkryłam wielki przycisk "jump to latest"
Ale wciąż brakuje "jump to first".

Edit:
Fajnie gdyby będąc na ostatniej stronie "jump to latest" samo zmieniało się w "jump to first".🤔


----------



## Zyzio

pardon?


----------



## jacekq

A jednocześnie przeszkadza _a moment ago. _


----------



## Jenny1602

Zyzio said:


> pardon?


Jaki to styl?
U mnie jest tak:








Mam do wyboru tylko jasny i ciemny.

Edit:
Właśnie zauważyłam, że na lapku jest większy wybór stron 

Wcześniejszy wpis dotyczył telefonu.
Edit:


----------



## jacekq

Jenny1602 said:


> Jaki to styl?


Przejrzyj ten wątek: 








Skrypty ułatwiające przeglądanie SSC


Korzystanie z nowego interfejsu Forum Polskich Wieżowców dla wielu użytkowników okazało się mordęgą. Wkurzona społeczność przygotowała szereg dodatków, skryptów i styli, które ułatwiają życie forumowe i bez których wielu z nas nie wyobraża sobie uczestnictwa w dyskusjach. Niniejszy wątek...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Zyzio

Jenny1602 said:


> Jaki to styl?








SSC Classic — pobierz to rozszerzenie do 🦊 Firefoksa (pl)


Pobierz dodatek „SSC Classic” do Firefoksa. Dodatek nadaje niektórym elementom strony <a href="https://prod.outgoing.prod.webservices.mozgcp.net/v1/c4f21713d80be6495527aa43224fd8e245a7d7a0327a32e9048504f96cd6ba66/http%3A//skyscrapercity.com" rel="nofollow">skyscrapercity.com</a> nieco bardziej...




addons.mozilla.org




podobno da się to także zainstalować do innych przeglądarek. "Naście" stron temu w tym wątku o tem pisali.


----------



## Tomeyk

MortisPL said:


> Wchodzę w wątek [Piłka Nożna] Polska piłka (kibice, oprawy, zadymy, głupie napinki, prowokacje = brig/ban) a włącza się *[Polska] Rynek pracy (wątek dla pracowników i pracodawców).
> To tylko jeden z kilku problemów, które zaobserwowałem w ostatnich dniach.
> 
> Widzę, że z czcionkami też jakiś burdel*


To ja coś spieprzyłem, teraz działa poza strona nr 3948, która przerzuca na początek wątku - próbuję coś z tym zrobić.

PS. Już działa, mam nadzieję że już na dobre.


----------



## Kris8230

Czy u was też nie dochodzą na maila wszystkie subskrybowane tematy w których pojawiły si,ę nowe posty?


----------



## AndrzejR

Niestety, też nie przychodzą.


----------



## Grvl

Na starym forum klikając w liczbę postów w danym wątku wyskakiwała lista kto ile postów w danym wątku napisał. Potem można było sobie stamtąd wybrać wszystkie posty napisane przez daną osobę.

Jest jeszcze jakaś możliwość sprawdzenia jednego i drugiego?


----------



## wosana

Temat Covid mi wyparował.
Ktos ma podobny problem?


----------



## CTC

Tak


----------



## Konstruktor

Wątek o COVID na kwarantannie? 

Ktoś był zarażony?


----------



## ps-man

wosana said:


> Temat Covid mi wyparował.
> Ktos ma podobny problem?


Tak, usunąłem go.  Na razie go nie będzie.

Forum wywaliło w momencie, gdy chciałem usunąć kilka postów, a gdy już wróciło, okazało się, że nie kilka postów, lecz cały wątek został usunięty. Niestety, nie jestem w stanie go przywrócić.

Zgłosiłem 625.

Przy okazji i na przyszłość: jeżeli ktoś będzie żądał przywrócenia usuniętych postów, nawet w przypadku, gdy jest to zasadne, nie ma co żądać tego od moderatorów (a przynajmniej nie mnie, więc podejrzewam, że inni mają tak samo), gdyż po prostu nie mamy takich możliwości - pozostanie nam pośredniczyć w przesłaniu takiej wiadomości dalej. Nie mamy waszych postów i co nam zrobicie!


----------



## notdot

ps-man said:


> ... gdyż po prostu nie mamy takich możliwości


Ci Kanadjczycy to jednak fachowcy są, brawo dla nich


----------



## Noxid

A 625 może przywracać czy też musi pchnąć dalej? Pytam zarówno o cały wątek, np ten o wirusie, który mi też zniknął, jak i o pojedyncze posty.


----------



## gauomzei

ps-man said:


> Tak, usunąłem go.  Na razie go nie będzie.
> 
> Forum wywaliło w momencie, gdy chciałem usunąć kilka postów, a gdy już wróciło, okazało się, że nie kilka postów, lecz cały wątek został usunięty. Niestety, nie jestem w stanie go przywrócić.
> 
> Zgłosiłem 625.
> 
> Przy okazji i na przyszłość: jeżeli ktoś będzie żądał przywrócenia usuniętych postów, nawet w przypadku, gdy jest to zasadne, nie ma co żądać tego od moderatorów (a przynajmniej nie mnie, więc podejrzewam, że inni mają tak samo), gdyż po prostu nie mamy takich możliwości - pozostanie nam pośredniczyć w przesłaniu takiej wiadomości dalej. Nie mamy waszych postów i co nam zrobicie!


13.04.2020, @ps-man robiący porządki w wątku COVID-owym, koloryzowane:


----------



## ps-man

Noxid said:


> A 625 może przywracać czy też musi pchnąć dalej? Pytam zarówno o cały wątek, np ten o wirusie, który mi też zniknął, jak i o pojedyncze posty.


Mam nadzieję, że może... 

OIDP przywracać posty (czy również tematy?) może takie ustrojstwo, jak _Supermoderator_. Na FPW chyba żaden z moderatorów nie ma takiej rangi (ale szczerze mówiąc - nie wiem).


----------



## notdot




----------



## bartek76

ps-man said:


> Mam nadzieję, że może...
> 
> OIDP przywracać posty (czy również tematy?) może takie ustrojstwo, jak _Supermoderator_. Na FPW chyba żaden z moderatorów nie ma takiej rangi (ale szczerze mówiąc - nie wiem).


A to jest prawdziwa funkcja/uprawnienia czy wiara sobie podopisywała takie cuda? Jeśli to pierwsze to dlaczego 625 jako admin FPW tego nie ma?
Zgłoście to za oceanem, oidp to nawet nie Kanadyjczycy co kontraktorzy gdzieś w USA (San Antonio?) zajmują się migracją


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

No ja też nie mogę. Chwilowo postawiłem nowy wątek, potem się połączy.


----------



## ps-man

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> No ja też nie mogę. Chwilowo postawiłem nowy wątek, potem się połączy.


Sam będziesz łączył, ja się boję czegokolwiek naciskać.


----------



## Noxid

ps-man said:


> Mam nadzieję, że może...
> 
> OIDP przywracać posty (czy również tematy?) może takie ustrojstwo, jak _Supermoderator_. Na FPW chyba żaden z moderatorów nie ma takiej rangi (ale szczerze mówiąc - nie wiem).


 I "zabiorom" nabrało nowego znaczenia


----------



## ps-man

Noxid said:


> I "zabiorom" nabrało nowego znaczenia


"Najlepsze" jest to, że możemy usunąć wątek lub post, nie możemy ich przywrócić, ale...wciąż widnieją narzędzia, aby taki usunięty wątek lub post np. przenieść, połączyć itp.  Nie sprawdzałem jak działają z usuniętymi treściami, ale pewnie działają, skoro są.


----------



## Tomeyk

ps-man said:


> Tak, usunąłem go.  Na razie go nie będzie.
> 
> Forum wywaliło w momencie, gdy chciałem usunąć kilka postów, a gdy już wróciło, okazało się, że nie kilka postów, lecz cały wątek został usunięty. Niestety, nie jestem w stanie go przywrócić.


a czy czasem nie próbowałeś usunąć postów zaznaczonych na kilku stronach? Próbuję dojść do tego, jak wczoraj spowodowałem awarię wątku pracowego i piłkarskiego.


----------



## Grvl

ps-man said:


> Tak, usunąłem go.  Na razie go nie będzie.


----------



## ps-man

Tomeyk said:


> a czy czasem nie próbowałeś usunąć postów zaznaczonych na kilku stronach? Próbuję dojść do tego, jak wczoraj spowodowałem awarię wątku pracowego i piłkarskiego.


Nie, tylko z jednej strony. Usuwania postów z kilku stron od dłuższego czasu nawet już nawet nie próbuję, nie chciało mi działać.


----------



## Zyzio

Hurra!!!



> An unexpected database error occurred. Please try again later.



PS: buu... już minęło... :troll:


----------



## zbieraj

Dalej nie wprowadzono narzędzia do zmiany opisu pod avatarem na forum?


----------



## ps-man

zbieraj said:


> Dalej nie wprowadzono narzędzia do zmiany opisu pod avatarem na forum?


Z tym problemem zgłaszać się bezpośrednio


WhiskeySix said:


> Napisać do jednego z adminów, najlepiej tutaj -> We Are Live - Community Feedback
> 
> Tylko oni mogą zmieniać registered na coś śmiesznego.


----------



## ArtiiP

zbieraj said:


> Dalej nie wprowadzono narzędzia do zmiany opisu pod avatarem na forum?


nie będzie, nawet to przyznali i już nawet nie zmieniają (przez chwile byli mili), a tylko resetują do standardowych "registered"


----------



## WhiskeySix

^^
Ostatnio w ww. wątku, jeden z adminów stwierdził, że nie będą zmieniać *Registered *wedle życzenia. Jedynie w przypadkach jak ktoś ma stary podpis i mu się popsuł lub znudził.



UNIT-er said:


> Unfortunately we do not change "Custom Titles" anymore because this field should remain as the field showing the user group to which you belong like "Registered" in your in case.
> We only change the field "Custom Title" by deleting the content of it if it includes broken special characters respectively weird character strings due to the migration process.
> Users who like to have their old respectively new entries in the field "Custom Title" are welcome to use the field called "Custom User Title" in their profiles.
> The field "Custom User Title" adds a new line just below the line with "Registered" and the country flag.


Edit: 
no spóźniłem się z odpowiedzią...


----------



## ps-man

Ach, czyli nie mamy waszego podpisu pod awatarem i co nam zrobicie?!


----------



## kaktus

Może to już czas myśleć o oddzielnym FPW na vBulletin?


----------



## ps-man

kaktus said:


> Może to już czas myśleć o oddzielnym FPW na vBulletin?


To se ne wrati, a żadne przenosiny nie mają też racji bytu. Od lat były pomysły, by zrobić woltę i rewoltę i co? I nic.

Dla moderatora (ale i dla użytkowników) vBulletin oferował mnóstwo narzędzi. Czasem aż za wiele, a do tego nie wszystkie działały. Nie wszystkie były też udostępnione w sposób logiczny, były dostępne w różnych miejscach, czasem ukryte. Nowe rozwiązanie ma zarówno wady, jak i zalety. Wg mnie najwięcej problemów tkwi nie w samym silniku, lecz w przyznanych uprawnieniach i ograniczeniach (np. w limicie edycji, pomysłach na captche itp.; w odniesieniu do moderacji już wspomniałem o problemach i nielogicznych limitach).


----------



## Hipolit

ps-man said:


> Wg mnie najwięcej problemów tkwi nie w samym silniku, lecz w przyznanych uprawnieniach i ograniczeniach (np. w limicie edycji...


A ja nie mam limitu edycji. Przed chwilą natrzaskałem dziewięć edycji pod rząd i złego słowa od Forum nie zobaczyłem.

O TUTAJ.


----------



## notdot

a teraz spróbuj te edycje zrobić w różnych tematach a nie w swoim jednym poście


----------



## MarcinK

Nie będzie swobodnej edycji - nie będzie przywracania niektórych archiwalnych wątków do życia w razie zniknięcia zdjęć. Teraz na przykład przywracałbym powoli swój ogólny wątek zdjęciowy z lat 2010-2018, a w 2018 przywróciłem cały ówczesny wątek porównawczy. 

Widocznie nie zależy im na podtrzymywaniu atrakcyjności tego forum - to szkodliwe ograniczenie. Nie dla mnie. Roboty mniej. Dla forum.


----------



## Hipolit

notdot said:


> a teraz spróbuj te edycje zrobić w różnych tematach a nie w swoim jednym poście


Próbuję. Zaraz wyedytuję.
Edycja 1
Edycja 2
Dalej nic.
No więc w jednym wątku mi pokazało.
Ale w tym dalej mogę edytować!


----------



## SebaD86

@Hipolit :
Jak poczytasz ten wątek ale oficjalny, to zobaczysz, że możesz edytować post* bez ograniczeń do 24h.*
Spróbuj ze starszymi postami tak poedytować 

O znalazłem ten post:



VS Jeff said:


> *Members have unlimited editing of new posts for the first 24 hours after posting. Up to 10 existing posts (older than 24 hours) may be edited per week. More editing will be allowed as each of those 10 edits expires every 7 days.*
> 
> Jeff M


----------



## Hipolit

SebaD86 said:


> @Hipolit :
> Jak poczytasz ten wątek ale oficjalny, to zobaczysz, że możesz edytować post* bez ograniczeń do 24h.*
> Spróbuj ze starszymi postami tak poedytować
> 
> O znalazłem ten post:


Sęk Ju Wasza Mać!
Wsio jasno!


----------



## inż1

Ja przez tyle lat miałem nazwę użytkownika jako "inż", a po aktualizacji forum zmieniło mi nick na "inż1" xD toż to jakaś farsa i degradacja.


----------



## radko1994

Z inżyniera awansowałeś na pierwszego (naczelnego) inżyniera. Powinieneś się z tego cieszyć.


----------



## jacekq

Prawie jak «Rogue 1».


----------



## Henry Gale

Istnieje jeszcze jakaś iskierka nadziei, że forum zostanie przywrócone do poprzedniej wersji?


----------



## ps-man

Henry Gale said:


> Istnieje jeszcze jakaś iskierka nadziei, że forum zostanie przywrócone do poprzedniej wersji?


Nie.


----------



## sudione

Henry Gale said:


> Istnieje jeszcze jakaś iskierka nadziei, że forum zostanie przywrócone do poprzedniej wersji?


Nie. Porzućcie wszelką nadzieję.


----------



## Zyzio

to pytanie jest klasy:
Istnieje jeszcze jakaś iskierka nadziei, że w Bielsku-Białej FSM będzie znowu produkowało Maluchy?


----------



## aleph_null

Fajne bledy na tym forum teraz sa... chcialem teraz cos zapostowac w tym watku, i po nacisnieciu "Post reply", wcielo mi post... lol


----------



## aleph_null

Henry Gale said:


> Istnieje jeszcze jakaś iskierka nadziei, że forum zostanie przywrócone do poprzedniej wersji?


A gdyby tak sie przeprowadzic... SkyscraperPage Forum ?


----------



## jacekq

^^ No to do roboty, do roboty…
Czy „weźmy się i zróbcie”?


----------



## -PePe-

Jest nowy sposób wybierania ustawień prywatności strony, do wyboru jest:

*Zarządzaj swoimi wyborami * lub *Pozwólcie na wszystko i zamknijcie się*

Dalej też jest nieźle

Cele
*Pozbądźcie się wszystkiego Pozwólcie na wszystko*

Ci Kanadyjczycy to jednak jajcarze :troll:


----------



## bad455

I jeszcze to _Kontynuuj pracę na miejscu_ 😁


----------



## Elvenking

A jak tam z tym wykrzaczeniem na głównej?


----------



## mateusz.el

wrzucam zdjęcia testowo, i z hostingu i na serwer, tutaj widzę że wchodzą ładnie, ale w innych wątkach już niekoniecznie. Zresztą inni też mi to zgłaszają. Ktos też tak ma?


----------



## Zyzio

chodzi o to, że jak teraz działa, to kiedy indziej nie będzie działać.


----------



## MortisPL

To jest po prostu piękne :lol:



vsadmin said:


> I am not certain I understand. We aren't limiting your images. You can upload as many as you want to. All members can see them. That is not related to the premium options.
> View attachment 34011
> 
> - Cricket



edit: aaa kurde, tu się wyświetla obrazek ale w temacie w którym admin przekonuje że wszystko jest ok oczywiście się nie wyświetla


----------



## Zyzio

no mi się akurat nie wyświetlił, musiałem kliknąć i wtedy zobaczyłem,
ale czasami nawet po kliknięciu też miałem "figę z makiem".


----------



## deszczowiec

link do wątków otagowanych bez polskich znaków działa:








Search results







www.skyscrapercity.com





ale jak uzyskać kraków?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/tags.php?tag=krak%F3w - to nie działa, niestety.


----------



## notdot

mateusz.el said:


> wrzucam zdjęcia testowo, i z hostingu i na serwer, tutaj widzę że wchodzą ładnie, ale w innych wątkach już niekoniecznie. Zresztą inni też mi to zgłaszają. Ktos też tak ma?


w tym wątki nie wiem ale w wątku z testami wrzucania zdjęć wrzucam na serwer i jest ok, w innych wątkach wrzucam na serwer i w 90% przypadków nie wyświetla się obrazek tylko dostaję cyferki
stąd wróciłem do dawnego zwyczaju wrzucania przez imgur.com





deszczowiec said:


> link do wątków otagowanych bez polskich znaków działa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ale jak uzyskać kraków?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/tags.php?tag=krak%F3w - to nie działa, niestety.


też to próbowałem a jak wejdziesz na stronkę z tagami to wpisując pierwsze litery forum ci podpowiada tagi
i to też nie działa


----------



## leniwiec3082

Na temat flagi, mi po zmianie forum jej nie pokazywało. Jak wszedłem w ustawienia, to niby była miejscowość wybrana, ale jak ją usunąłem i zacząłem wpisywać, to była podpowiedź w stylu Miasto/Państwo. I to zaakceptowałem. I od tego momentu już mam na stałe.
Być może forum po migracji źle przyalokowało miejscowość/państwo.


----------



## limak501

Witam. Nie wiem czy to jest odpowiedni wątek, ale lepszego nie znalazłem. W starszej wersji forum wyszukiwałem sobie wszystkie wątki otagowane jako "Lublin" i wyświetlało mi wątki chronologicznie: od wątku gdzie został najwcześniej napisany ostatni post np 5 minut temu, do wątku gdzie post został udzielony najdawniej np. 5 lat temu. Bardzo mi to usprawniało poruszanie się po forum. Na nowym forum gdy wyszukuje wszystkie wątki otagowane jako "Lublin" owszem pojawiają się ne ale nie chronologicznie i trzeba przebrnąć przez 15 stron żeby zobaczyć czy ktoś napisał coś nowego. Jest na to jakiś sposób żeby było jak dawniej? Może trzeba coś zrobić o czym nie wiem. Mam nadzieję że zrozumieliście o co mi chodzi. Za wszystkie udzielone odpowiedzi, i pomoc dziękuję.


----------



## MichalJ

Tagi są zepsute. Nie poradzisz.

Jako obejście problemu:
Zaznacz sobie wszystkie interesujące cię wątki jako obserwowane ("followed") - na stronie SkyscraperCity będą się wyświetlały "najnowsze u góry".


----------



## sudione

limak501 said:


> Witam. Nie wiem czy to jest odpowiedni wątek, ale lepszego nie znalazłem. W starszej wersji forum wyszukiwałem sobie wszystkie wątki otagowane jako "Lublin" i wyświetlało mi wątki chronologicznie: od wątku gdzie został najwcześniej napisany ostatni post np 5 minut temu, do wątku gdzie post został udzielony najdawniej np. 5 lat temu. Bardzo mi to usprawniało poruszanie się po forum. Na nowym forum gdy wyszukuje wszystkie wątki otagowane jako "Lublin" owszem pojawiają się ne ale nie chronologicznie i trzeba przebrnąć przez 15 stron żeby zobaczyć czy ktoś napisał coś nowego. Jest na to jakiś sposób żeby było jak dawniej? Może trzeba coś zrobić o czym nie wiem. Mam nadzieję że zrozumieliście o co mi chodzi. Za wszystkie udzielone odpowiedzi, i pomoc dziękuję.


Tutaj odpowiedź -> Problemy techniczne forum
Na chwilę obecną tagi nie działają i nie wiadomo kiedy będą działać.😐


----------



## Bartezz

Zgadzam się z powyższym, po zmianach forum jest nieczytelne. 
Do dziś nie udało mi się znaleźć ok. 40% tematów które kiedyś przeglądałem. Kiedyś stykło 30 minut i tematy były przeczytane. Obecnie mimo prób to minimum godzina 
Szkoda że to forum skończyło w taki sposób


----------



## sudione

Bartezz said:


> Zgadzam się z powyższym, po zmianach forum jest nieczytelne.
> Do dziś nie udało mi się znaleźć ok. 40% tematów które kiedyś przeglądałem. Kiedyś stykło 30 minut i tematy były przeczytane. Obecnie mimo prób to minimum godzina
> Szkoda że to forum skończyło w taki sposób


Może wyjdę na laika, ale trudno muszę się zapytać po tej całej fali niezadowolenia co się przetoczyła przez cały miesiąc na forum:
Jaka jest różnica pomiędzy przeglądaniem forum za pomocą tagów typu "Kraków", "Lublin" etc., a dodaniem swoich ulubionych wątków do subskrybowanych? Od razu zaznaczam, że *nigdy *nie korzystałem z tagów więc nie wiem o czym mowa. Osobiście przeczytanie nowych wypowiedzi w moich subskrybowanych wątkach, a mam ich prawie 60 zajmuje mi 15 minut raz dziennie, a w Tapatalk'u na telefonie to już w ogóle bajka. Czegoś nie rozumiem, czy nie umiem "konsumować" forumowych treści?


----------



## krystiand

Tagi były przydatne do wątków o danym mieście rozsianych po całym forum. Nie wszystkie inwestycje wrzucane są do działów miejskich. Są jeszcze wszystkie inwestycje drogowe i inne. 

Ja od kiedy pamiętam używam subskrypcji, ale po tagach też przeglądałem. Od czasu do czasu pojawiały się nowe wątki, których bym nie zauważył oglądając tylko te już subskrybowane. Teraz można subskrybować cały dział, ale to nie rozwiązuje problemu na przykład z inwestycjami drogowymi, których jest bardzo dużo i 99% z nich mnie nie interesuje.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Ja tam nie wiem z czym macie problem iwo:
Tzn. wiem:
a) przez te kilka lat przestaliście być studentami, a staliście się wujkami w średnim wieku, dla których teraz nie ma czasów, kiedyś to były czasy.
b) następnie, jest to forum dla nerdów, którzy noszą okulary od czytania, dlatego mają wrażenie, że forum jest nieczytelne.
c) a zwracanie uwagi na szczegóły (często bez znaczenia) kładę na karb nerwicy natręctw i zachowań kompulsywnych, co wynika z poprzedniego podpunktu.

_Oczywiście robię bekę, nikogo nie chcę tu obrażać, take it easy, poza tym, sam mam coś z głową._

W pierwszej kolejności, mnie też zabrakło tagów, po których poruszałem się po Forum na 85% obrotów. Ale ich zniknięcie spowodowało reorganizację i przeglądanie Forum z punktu widzenia bardziej ogólnopolskiego, niż miejskiego/regionalnego.

Jest jeszcze jedna sprawa: totalna przeróbka Forum: tak, by wszystkie tematy były powiązane z konkretnymi miastami, które obecnie są w innych działach.


----------



## notdot

sudione said:


> Może wyjdę na laika, ale trudno muszę się zapytać po tej całej fali niezadowolenia co się przetoczyła przez cały miesiąc na forum:
> Jaka jest różnica pomiędzy przeglądaniem forum za pomocą tagów typu "Kraków", "Lublin" etc., a dodaniem swoich ulubionych wątków do subskrybowanych? Od razu zaznaczam, że *nigdy *nie korzystałem z tagów więc nie wiem o czym mowa. Osobiście przeczytanie nowych wypowiedzi w moich subskrybowanych wątkach, a mam ich prawie 60 zajmuje mi 15 minut raz dziennie, a w Tapatalk'u na telefonie to już w ogóle bajka. Czegoś nie rozumiem, czy nie umiem "konsumować" forumowych treści?


jak dawniej miałem mniej czasu a chciałem zobaczyć co w mieście się dzieje to przeglądałem po tagu Kraków i już
a jak miałem więcej czasu to sobie wchodziłem w działy różne żeby poczytać o filmach czy serialach czy pośmiać się z polityki

teraz wrzuciłem wszystko co mnie interesuje do Follow i przez przycisk New mam wszystko wrzucone na długaśną listę nowych postów w tych wszystkich tematach, działach, nie koniecznie niektóre tematy mnie interesują ale są w dziale który się śledzi więc wyskakują na liście

więc w sumie są plusy i minusy każdego z rozwiązań
ale się w sumie przyzwyczaiłem i tagów mi już aż tak nie brakuje


----------



## ArtiiP

sudione said:


> Jaka jest różnica pomiędzy przeglądaniem forum za pomocą tagów typu "Kraków", "Lublin" etc., a dodaniem swoich ulubionych wątków do subskrybowanych


W tagach od czasu do czasu pojawiały się nowe rzeczy (i nie koniecznie siedzących w grupie*), w subach tylko to co sam zauważyłeś.
o ile sam mało korzystałem, to jednak zdarzało się, i w tagach można było wyłapać interesujące wątki do subów.

* bo to jest rozsiane.


----------



## Hayate

Prośba o wyrażenie swojego zdania w ankiecie w wątku międzynarodowym .









SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## skejl

Gdybyście się zastanawiali, co jeszcze otrzymują użytkownicy premium — otóż przy nowych postach mają etykietkę „new”, a my, szaraczki, takiej nie mamy:

(możliwe, że bug)



redcode said:


>


----------



## MortisPL

Da się jakoś wyłączyć to opóźnione ładowanie zdjęć? Wątków inwestycyjnych z duża ilością zdjęć nie da się teraz w ogóle przeglądać.


----------



## sudione

MortisPL said:


> Da się jakoś wyłączyć to opóźnione ładowanie zdjęć? Wątków inwestycyjnych z duża ilością zdjęć nie da się teraz w ogóle przeglądać.


1. [Nowe] Skrypty ułatwiające przeglądanie SSC
2. Skyscrapercity Disable Lazyload


----------



## notdot

Potwierdzam, zamiast czytać od nieprzeczytanych postów to mi ładuje wątki dużo dużo wcześniej, chociaż nie każdy wątek ale za to bez znaczenia ile tam jest obrazków


Kolejna kwestia co z tagami, wiem że nie działają, ale czy modowie z naszego podforum pytali adminów czy to będzie naprawione a jeśli tak to kiedy?


----------



## bad455

MichalJ said:


> A teraz obrazki się ładują, ale w dobre miejsce na stronie nie zawsze się trafia. Też tak macie?


Za każdym razem? Czy tylko na stronach, na których jest osadzona jakaś zewnętrzna treść (film z jutuba, post z fejsa, tweet z twittera, film/galeria z imgura, itp.)?


----------



## giim

U mnie od jakiegoś tygodnia w niektórych wątkach zamiast przenieść do pierwszego nieprzeczytanego posta kieruje na pierwszą stronę wątku. W pierwszym momencie myślałem, że dotyczy to wątków, które nie były aktualizowane od czasu migracji, ale zdarzają się również wątki bieżące.


----------



## MichalJ

bad455 said:


> Za każdym razem? Czy tylko na stronach, na których jest osadzona jakaś zewnętrzna treść (film z jutuba, post z fejsa, tweet z twittera, film/galeria z imgura, itp.)?


W niektórych wątkach/stronach. Trudno mi się wypowiadać o treści tych stron, prawie w każdym wątku są zewnętrzne treści.


----------



## 625

notdot said:


> Potwierdzam, zamiast czytać od nieprzeczytanych postów to mi ładuje wątki dużo dużo wcześniej, chociaż nie każdy wątek ale za to bez znaczenia ile tam jest obrazków
> 
> 
> Kolejna kwestia co z tagami, wiem że nie działają, ale czy modowie z naszego podforum pytali adminów czy to będzie naprawione a jeśli tak to kiedy?


Jasne, ale nie przepadamy za głuchym telefonem. Zachęcam do bezpośredniego zgłaszania we właściwym wątku na międzynarodowym.


----------



## notdot

rozumiem, ale myślałem, że admini i modzi są w jednej grupie i się bardziej szanują oraz dogadują niż pisanie jakiegoś usera w wątku ogólnym, bo też macie chyba wątki administracyjne niedostępne dla ogółu
ale spoko upomnę się


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Mod nie rozwiązuje problemów technicznych / oprogramowania


----------



## MichalJ

625 said:


> Jasne, ale nie przepadamy za głuchym telefonem. Zachęcam do bezpośredniego zgłaszania we właściwym wątku na międzynarodowym.


Nie ma takiego wątku, odkąd właściciele forum oświadczyli, że na pytania i wnioski użytkowników w ogóle odpowiadać nie będą.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

ej coś zmienili na forum, że mogę dodawać stare emotki za pomocą : lol: czy to tylko skrypt taki mądry?


----------



## notdot

bad455 said:


> Za każdym razem? Czy tylko na stronach, na których jest osadzona jakaś zewnętrzna treść (film z jutuba, post z fejsa, tweet z twittera, film/galeria z imgura, itp.)?


w wątku gdzie jest ledwie kilka zewnętrznych obrazków/mediów wrzuca mnie nie na ostatnie nieprzeczytane ale ale zawsze o kilka postów wcześniej









SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com








MichalJ said:


> Nie ma takiego wątku, odkąd właściciele forum oświadczyli, że na pytania i wnioski użytkowników w ogóle odpowiadać nie będą.


no właśnie
a skoro już napisałem to ktoś (raczej nie admin) odpisał mi że problem tagów jest na dole listy ich problemów



Luki_SL said:


> ^^Mod nie rozwiązuje problemów technicznych / oprogramowania


wiesz ja ci nie każę samemu rozwiązać problem, tylko zgłoszenia idą na polskim podforum, na ogólnym też wiem że inni zgłaszali
a że modzi są odrobinę wyżej w hierarchii niż zwykli userzy to zapytałem
ale rozumiem, już mam nie pytać


----------



## Din Sevenn

Puritan said:


> Ciekawe czy nie dałoby się zmienić ( a właściwie wrócić do) wyświetlania daty i godziny danego postu. Dla mnie na starym forum ta forma była wygodniejsza bo mogłem sprawdzić sobie wedle własnego uznania co postowano ( o której godzinie i w konkretnym dniu). Teraz widzę np. "24 h ago", "6 mo ago" itd. a chciałbym dany post umiejscowić w czasie a nawet w godzinie dnia - takie moje zwichrowanie


Ja postuluję, żeby zamiast konkretnej daty liczyć który to dzień Senat naraża Polaków.


----------



## dawid392

Wyszukiwarka chyba coś szwankuje. Jak chcę wyszukać jakieś słowo to mi wyskakuje informacja że nic nie znalazło pomimo że powinno. Czy wy też macie ten problem?


----------



## aleph_null

^Nie dziala i dzialac (jesli w ogole) predko nie bedzie.


----------



## dawid392

Dlaczego? Jeszcze wczoraj działało.

EDIT. Już działa.


----------



## notdot

jak zablokować temat (wątek)
żeby mi się nie wyświetlał w New
zrobiłem follow na cały dział - wiadomo
ale nie mam potrzeby czytać wszystkich wątków z tego działu
da się jakoś to ogarnąć
czy muszę przestać śledzić dział a zacząć poszczególne tematy
ale wtedy jak powstanie nowy wątek to nie będę o tym wiedział


----------



## MichalJ

Nie da się.


----------



## notdot

no to lipa


----------



## Jakitaki

Dlaczego po chwili używania forum włącza im się jakaś ankieta Virgin Media ?? Nawet nie jest to dostawca mojego internetu !! Nie da się tego zignorować. Po kliknięciu kilku odpowiedzi informuje ze, wygrałem Iphona 6, czyli jakiś jakieś oszustwo ! Nie pojawia się ta ankieta na innych stronach i forach tylko tu !


----------



## Exelcior

Zainstaluj ublocka/adblocka do przeglądarki, do tego dodatek Avasta (antywirusowy). Mnie to gówno nie wyskakuje.


----------



## jacekq

Jakitaki said:


> informuje ze, wygrałem Iphona 6, czyli jakiś jakieś oszustwo


Gdyby był Ajfon 11, byłboby wporzo? :troll:


----------



## Fevon

Klikam na pogrubione tematy (czyli tam gdzie są nowe posty) ale kieruje mnie na pierwszą stronę wątku zamiast do pierwszego nieprzeczytanego. Dzieje się tak jednych wątkach, a w innych jest normalnie, ktoś też tak miał?


----------



## jawik80

Fevon said:


> Klikam na pogrubione tematy (czyli tam gdzie są nowe posty) ale kieruje mnie na pierwszą stronę wątku zamiast do pierwszego nieprzeczytanego. Dzieje się tak jednych wątkach, a w innych jest normalnie, ktoś też tak miał?


Jeżeli nie odwiedzałeś wcześniej wątku, kliknięcie w temat przeniesie Cię na pierwszą stronę (do pierwszej nieprzeczytanej wiadomości czyli do pierwszej w ogóle w wątku), kolejny raz odwiedzając wątek przeniesiesz się do wiadomości nieprzeczytanej od ostatnich odwiedzin. Zakładam (nie sprawdzałem tego), że informacja o przeczytanych postach i odwiedzinach wątków przechowywana jest w ciasteczkach, ich usunięcie może powodować traktowanie użytkownika tak, jakby pierwszy raz wchodził na forum.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Ja mam podobnie, oznaczyłem sobie na początku po przenosinach Forum wszystkie tematy w dziale jako przeczytane i nowe pokazywały się po kliknięciu w temat. Teraz te same tematy kieruje mnie na pierwszy post, mimo, że ciastek nie czyściłem. I też zdarza się w to w niektórych tematach, a w niektórych nie.


----------



## Fevon

jawik80 said:


> Jeżeli nie odwiedzałeś wcześniej wątku, kliknięcie w temat przeniesie Cię na pierwszą stronę (do pierwszej nieprzeczytanej wiadomości czyli do pierwszej w ogóle w wątku), kolejny raz odwiedzając wątek przeniesiesz się do wiadomości nieprzeczytanej od ostatnich odwiedzin. Zakładam (nie sprawdzałem tego), że informacja o przeczytanych postach i odwiedzinach wątków przechowywana jest w ciasteczkach, ich usunięcie może powodować traktowanie użytkownika tak, jakby pierwszy raz wchodził na forum.


No właśnie już je odwiedzałem, poza tym jak kolega przed chwilą wspomniał też oznaczalem forum. I na początku po migracji czyściłem ciasteczka.


----------



## MichalJ

Ja widzę taki efekt w mało aktywnych wątkach, do których rzadko zaglądam. Wydajemisie, że znacznik "ostatnio przeczytany post w danym wątku" znika po tygodniu czy dwóch i wtedy znów wrzuca na początek.


----------



## Fevon

To może być to. Szkoda, że forum zapomina, że już przeglądałem jakiś watek i znowu kieruje mnie na początek dyskusji.


----------



## rothax

W poprzedniej wersji, na dole strony (jakiegoś tematu np. ... S12 Obwodnica Puław) były wypisane _tagi_ jakimi był oznaczony dany temat. I wystarczyło kliknąć np. tag "Puławy" i bum, pojawiała się lista z tematami oznaczonymi tym tagiem, od "inwestycje drogowe w Puławach" po "inwestycje budowlane w Puławach" itd.

Gdzie to teraz jest?


----------



## notdot

rothax said:


> Gdzie to teraz jest?


nie ma
tagi nie działają
a admini z kanady tego nie mają ochoty ogarnąć


----------



## MichalJ

Fevon said:


> To może być to. Szkoda, że forum zapomina, że już przeglądałem jakiś watek i znowu kieruje mnie na początek dyskusji.


W poprzednim wcieleniu forum też zapominało, tylko nie kierowało na początek, a blisko końca dyskusji (najpierw nie dalej niż 3 dni od końca, potem w ostatnich latach nie dalej niż 7 dni).


----------



## Buster90

Czy była jakas aktualizacja apki na telefony? Od rana nie mogę przeglądać forum, bo na wstępnie mam informacje, że strona nie jest dostępna przez Taptalka, spróbuj później.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Ja korzystam z apki Skyscrapercity i jest wszystko ok. Widocznie tylko Taptalk ma jakieś problemy.


----------



## pawelr

Na telefonie to teraz bez tapatalków ani dodatkowych aplikacji, SSC prezentuje sie dobrze. Wygląda dokładnie tak jak na dużym kompie.


----------



## Fevon

też preferuję używanie wersji czysto przeglądarkowej na tel.


----------



## gauomzei

pawelr said:


> Na telefonie to teraz bez tapatalków ani dodatkowych aplikacji, *SSC prezentuje sie dobrze*.





pawelr said:


> *Wygląda dokładnie tak jak na dużym kompie.*


Wybierz jedno







.

Na komputerze bez wtyczek i skryptów ciężko się przegląda, za to aplikacja jest całkiem wygodna. Jej główną wadą jest brak obsługi cytowania treści z Twittera, FB, i innych stron trzecich, ale w większości wątków osadzone treści rzadko się pojawiają, więc można to przeboleć.


----------



## Grvl

Z powodu dużej liczby zdjęć źle działają linki do konkretnych postów. Wszystko się przesuwa w trakcie wczytywania i koniec końcow strona ładuje się na jakimś innym poście.

Wolałem tak jak było na starym forum - konkretny post we własnym okienku.


----------



## notdot

nawet na podstronie danego wątku gdzie nie ma dużej ilości zdjęć zdarza się że cię przenosi nie do pierwszego nieprzeczytanego postu tylko o kilka wcześniej


----------



## MichalJ

Ja już się nauczyłem, że wchodzę i robię szybciutko alt-lewo (poprzednia strona) alt-prawo (następna strona). I jestem gdzie trzeba.


----------



## Pogodynek

Dlaczego ciągle jest problem z wyszukiwaniem postów sprzed aktualizacji forum na Xenforo? Wchodzę sobie np. w użytkownika, chcę zobaczyć jego posty - i między 2020 a 2010 rokiem (!) jest dziura. Tak jakby wtedy nie postowano lub wrzucano bardzo mało postów, co jest absurdem. Próbowałem wyszukać post sprzed kilku lat po fragmencie zdania - Google bez problemu znalazło, forum nie


----------



## MichalJ

Bo forum jest zepsute i właściciel ma to poniżej pleców. Tak samo jest zepsute szukanie na wszystkich forach tego właściciela, nawet takich, które mają kilkaset postów od początku istnienia forum.


----------



## Darek Yoker

Ja z kolei parę razy miałem "białą stronę zamiast forum".

A w ogóle to widzę że po przejściu na nowe forum coraz mniej użytkowników wchodzi i coraz mniejsza jest aktywność w pisaniu na forum.


----------



## marku

Żyją głównie wątki polityczny i wirus, oraz te powiązane z nimi.
Reszta faktycznie slabiej.
Ale moze to kwestia pracy z domu i tym samym innych zapychaczy czasu


----------



## notdot

czy mi się wydaje czy jest coraz więcej spamu na forum?


----------



## sudione

notdot said:


> czy mi się wydaje czy jest coraz więcej spamu na forum?


W jakim sensie? Wstaw kilka przykładów.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Chodzi o chińskie "krzaczki", czy bardziej w kierunku troliingu ?


----------



## MichalJ

Np. [S2] Południowa Obwodnica Warszawy (Puławska - Lubelska bez węzła)


----------



## notdot

Luki_SL said:


> ^^Chodzi o chińskie "krzaczki", czy bardziej w kierunku troliingu ?


chodzi o tematy typu "kup nowy środek na potencję" szczególnie w dziale drogowym, bo się wyświetla na głównej stronie forum scc jako bardzo aktywny
ale widzę, że pokasowano ostatnio takie wątki, niemniej chyba codziennie są jakieś nowe próby


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Są praktycznie codziennie, wierz mi, że niektórych nawet nie jesteś w stanie wychwycić, bo są na forum kilkadziesiąt sekund i znikają


----------



## notdot

no właśnie do tego się odnoszę, tylko ostatnio zauważyłem ich więcej
czy się sami kasują czy kasują modzi ogólni czy nasi krajowi to inna sprawa
ale wydaje mi się że dawniej przeglądając nasze forum nie zauważałem ich tak dużo
albo wręcz prawie wcale a ostatnio to chyba codziennie co najmniej jeden
o chociażby dziś już jeden był skaskowany szybko 
to proszę drugi he althcarer esult./k eto-m elt-can ada/


----------



## notdot

o, kolejni 








SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com












SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Hipolit

A mnie ostatnio, w tym dziesięć minut temu - takie cuda zaskakują:


----------



## Stiggy

LubiePiwo said:


> Nie wiem czy było, ale wydaje mi się, że posty osób dodanych do ignore'a przed migracją forum nie pokazują się w ogóle w tematach, natomiast już posty osób dodanych do ignore'a po migracji widzę, ale z informacją, że jest ignorowany.


U mnie tak nie ma. Posty wszystkich ignorowanych są całkowicie ukryte. Co ciekawe, po zmianach silnika forum można dodać do ignorowanych także moderatorów (pozdro michal ch.), no i można też lajkować wypowiedzi innych użytkowników w prywatnych wiadomościach.


----------



## Zyzio

odkąd się przyzwyczaiłem do SSC Classic, to bez już nie umiem...
zdarzyło mi się otworzyć forum w przeglądarce bez dodatku... masakra....


----------



## notdot

Zyzio said:


> odkąd się przyzwyczaiłem do SSC Classic, to bez już nie umiem...
> zdarzyło mi się otworzyć forum w przeglądarce bez dodatku... masakra....


potwierdzam


----------



## vtorek

^^
E tam... na kompie służbowym nie mam wyjścia. Mam permanentnie wszystko poblokowane i nie mogę żadnego dodatku do chroma dograć. I jakoś żyję  
Ale fakt że komfort jednak jest niebo lepszy na Classicu.

A ktoś w ogóle pamięta jeszcze forum przed zmianą? 😁 Bo ja już zapomniałem dawno


----------



## SQ5IRZ

No pewnie, internet nie zapomina. :]


----------



## hecoxkielce

Przy próbie edycji posta napotykam się z powiadomieniem: 
"You may not edit more than 10 different post(s) within 7 days", mimo że nie robiłem aż tylu edycji w ostatnim czasie. Mogę prosić o pomoc w tej sprawie?


----------



## borat1979

steven_s said:


> To nie kwestia flagi, tylko zastanawia mnie po co SSC gromadzi dane kto skąd się łączy. Flaga nie pojawia się na podstawie Lokalizacji z ustawiń profilu, a zapewne z adresu servera, przez który user się łączy. Wg mnie nie są to dane, które SSC potrzebuje...


Każda strona internetowa, którą odwiedzasz gromadzi dane takie jak adres IP, lokalizacja, platforma systemowa, przeglądarka etc. Dane te wykorzystywane są do statystyk, filtrowanie spamu czy blokowania nadmiernej liczby połączeń z serwerem. W przypadku stron gdzie jest logowanie to choćby ze względów bezpieczeństwa. Użytkownik loguje się przez dajmy na to 5 lat z tego samego IP w Polsce a nagle jest logowanie np. z Tajlandii to jest już nietypowe i może świadczyć (oczywiście nie zawsze) o nieautoryzowanym dostępie do konta. Można wysłać użytkownikowi alert, że wystąpiła sytuacja potencjalnie niebezpieczna co jest standardem np. w kontach Gmaila czy Netflixa.


----------



## SQ5IRZ

hecoxkielce said:


> "You may not edit more than 10 different post(s) within 7 days"


Spokojnie, mam to samo.


----------



## bad455

hecoxkielce said:


> Przy próbie edycji posta napotykam się z powiadomieniem:
> "You may not edit more than 10 different post(s) within 7 days", mimo że nie robiłem aż tylu edycji w ostatnim czasie. Mogę prosić o pomoc w tej sprawie?


To jest błąd zgłoszony właścicielom forum zaraz po migracji na nowy silnik. Jak większość zgłoszeń do dzisiaj pozostaje bez reakcji...


----------



## Zyzio

"to nie błąd, to feature"....


----------



## Billy Rubina

To forum się robi żenujące. Dziś wchodząc na SSC z komputera Apple w przeglądarce Safari po 15 sekundach przekierowuje mnie na stronę niby-konkursu Orange, gdzie po odpowiedzeniu na kilka pytań otrzymuję drogą nagrodę. Problem w tym, że nie można cofnąć do strony SSC. Wchodząc na nowej zakładce po 15 sekundach mam to samo. Czyli zasadniczo ja nie mogę korzystać z SSC na moim komputerze… w ogóle (bo 15 sekund przeglądania nie zaliczę do korzystania).


























Dodam, że nie wchodziłem na żadne „zakazane” stronki, gdzie mogłem załapać wirusa. A problem występuje TYLKO na stronach SSC.


----------



## MichalJ

Zainstaluj adblocka i zapomnij o problemie.


----------



## 625

Billy Rubina said:


> To forum się robi żenujące. Dziś wchodząc na SSC z komputera Apple w przeglądarce Safari po 15 sekundach przekierowuje mnie na stronę niby-konkursu Orange, gdzie po odpowiedzeniu na kilka pytań otrzymuję drogą nagrodę.


Może użyj antywirusa? Jakoś nikt inny takiego żenującego problemu nie zgłaszał, więc to nie wina forum.


----------



## alsen strasse 67

Jesteś pewien?



Brummigrant said:


> The ISP redirect dodgy ads are back and making the forum unusable.
> 
> Redirecting to:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> https://eu.visitorymca.xyz/3eae9f4d56e10016598e9b13b45b9bf0/index.html?ip=86.179.8.190&siteid=YjY0MTAwMzc5MzExNjkxNjgzMzAxIzE1OTE1MTk2NzNANTY3M0BfNDFiYTVkZjE4Y2M0MTY3ZTY2ODNjMjZiMjdhNzk5YTA&trackid=20200607084801532


----------



## MichalJ

^^
^^
Ehem, ehem. Forum od dawna lubi podrzucać natarczywe reklamy oszukańczych serwisów i kto jak kto, ale Ty powinieneś o tym wiedzieć.


----------



## Sebastian22

ja mam to samo, mam adblocka, nie istotne czy go wylacze czy nie jest redirecting, problem istnieje tylko ze SkyscraperCity
eu.generationyconsumertrends.xyz...

Problem jest tylko na Safari, na ten czas wszyscy uzytkowicy Maców muszą korzystać z alternatywnych przeglądarek.

UPDATE:
problem chyba rozwiązany - teraz działa znów bez problemów na Safari.


----------



## Grvl

Dobry wieczór, coś się.. coś się popsuło i posty zaczęły wyświetlać mi się o tak


----------



## Pogodynek

Była aktualizacja (m.in. dodaje opcje formatowania tekstu) i coś się pewnie wysypało.​


----------



## drugastrona

Szajse, mam to samo. Nowy styl od @jawik80 się posypał wizualnie. Jeszcze rano było spokens.


----------



## Bastian.

Forum co jakiś czas się sypie. A miało być super po przejściu na nową wersję, żadnych awarii, sporo ułatwień. A tu wszystko na odwrót. Czyli jak za starych dobrych czasów.


----------



## 625

Bastian. said:


> Forum co jakiś czas się sypie. A miało być super po przejściu na nową wersję, żadnych awarii, sporo ułatwień. A tu wszystko na odwrót. Czyli jak za starych dobrych czasów.


Wszystko rozumiem, ale SSC nie jest winne, że nie działa zewnętrzna skórka.


----------



## Kemo

Też po kliknięciu w menu w prawym górnym rogu posta (tam gdzie jest opcja Report) macie opcję sprawdzenia IP?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Podejrzewam, że raczej nie. Chyba powoli stajesz się moderatorem


----------



## jawik80

Trochę poprawiłem wizualnie po kanadyjskim słoniu w składzie porcelany, ale trzeba się będzie jeszcze przyjrzeć sprawie. Póki co jest do pobrania wersja 1.4 stylu:









Stylish test style


Free website themes & skins created by the Stylish community on Userstyles.org




userstyles.org


----------



## skejl

Różne rankingi (wrzucone kilka dni temu do wątku międzynarodowego):



mostir said:


> View attachment 184762





jrb said:


>


----------



## Tomczyna

Słuchajcie, odkąd Kanadyjczykom udało się wszystko zepsuć, pojawiło się dużo sposobów na to by Forum wyglądało tak jak Pan Jezus powiedział. Czy jakaś dobra dusza odeśle mnie do postu, gdzie będzie skrypt dla Opery, najlepiej taki co zadziała i na telefonie?


----------



## skejl

Jeśli chodzi o skórki, to Stylus jest dostępny na wiele przeglądarek: https://github.com/openstyles/stylus.
Jeśli chodzi o skrypty, to nie jestem zorientowany, ale na pewno coś jest. Może nawet nie trzeba dodatku, bo dawne Opery miały wbudowane wsparcie dla takich skryptów.


----------



## demoos

Tomczyna said:


> Słuchajcie, odkąd Kanadyjczykom udało się wszystko zepsuć, pojawiło się dużo sposobów na to by Forum wyglądało tak jak Pan Jezus powiedział. Czy jakaś dobra dusza odeśle mnie do postu, gdzie będzie skrypt dla Opery, najlepiej taki co zadziała i na telefonie?


Na telefonie jest 100 razy lepiej niz bylo


----------



## Exelcior

Parę dni temu było "Gateaway time out" także problemy wracają


----------



## Bastian.

625 said:


> Wszystko rozumiem, ale SSC nie jest winne, że nie działa zewnętrzna skórka.


 Trochę późno ale odpowiem.

Jakoś tak wyszło że nie instalowałem żadnej skórki czy dodatków ulepszających ssc. Więc wiem kto jest odpowiedzialny za to że forum co jakiś czas się sypie i uparcie twierdzę że po zmianach poprawa jest niewielka. A miały być cuda nad cudami.


----------



## Szymek Stw

Potrzebuje pomocy. Przez przypadek skasowałem cały wątek. Jak go teraz przywrócić? https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/poznań-inwestycje-mieszkaniowe.2277028/


----------



## 625

Odkasowane


----------



## Szymek Stw

Danke Schön przyjacielu


----------



## skejl

Mam dla Was dwie wiadomości. Najpierw zła: nie działa. Teraz dobra: wczoraj naprawili błąd dotyczący niemożności edycji starych postów.

A tutaj drobne podsumowanie wczorajszych niby-zmian:



joshsam said:


> They've made an upgrade. The search engine should work better and the edit bug should be gone ( not the 10/7 rule, the bug it says you've edited to much posts while you haven't)





joshsam said:


> I guess it won't then.... Just passing on the info I get from VS.
> 
> *Summary of Changes - User Facing*
> 
> Significantly improved Search processing times
> Updated homepage Schema Markup
> Fixed an issue that would give a user an error when trying to edit a post within the 7 day/ 10 day posting window
> Ability to add Galleries to posts
> *Homepage 2.0* will be lanched somewhere in the last week of June.


----------



## Tomczyna

Powiedzcie mi proszę co należy zrobić, żeby wątki układały się zawsze chronologicznie - zaznaczyłem w New Posts dwie pierwsze pozycje, by było od biedy jak po staremu, ale wątki wyświetlają się w jakichś losowych pozycjach, przemieszane aktualne z jakimiś sprzed kilku dni.


----------



## bad455

Tomczyna said:


> Powiedzcie mi proszę co należy zrobić, żeby wątki układały się zawsze chronologicznie - zaznaczyłem w New Posts dwie pierwsze pozycje, by było od biedy jak po staremu, ale wątki wyświetlają się w jakichś losowych pozycjach, przemieszane aktualne z jakimiś sprzed kilku dni.


A klikasz za każdym razem w przycisk kierujący do _New Posts_ czy po prostu odświeżasz tę stronę albo otwierasz z zakładek?
Bo wejście w _New Posts_ tworzy jakby wynik wyszukiwania (w adresie pojawia się numeryczny identyfikator) i odświeżanie tej strony nie wpływa na jej zawartość - zawsze są te same wątki w tej samej kolejności. Trzeba ponownie wejść w _New Posts_ by dostać zupełnie nową listę.


----------



## Tomczyna

Muszę sprawdzić, czy w radzie nadzorczej VerticalScope nie zasiada Jacek Sasin. Niesamowite jak można cały efekt zepsuć drobnymi niedogodnościami, normalnie jakby dostać super moc, nie wiem, widzenie przez ubranie, ale przez niedopatrzenie nie da się tym sterować, tylko jest defaultowo włączone obojętnie czy jesteś na imprezce w akademiku, w przedszkolu, czy w kościele.


----------



## Lombat

Od 4 dni stale świeci mi się pewien wątek w nieprzeczytanych 








Raczej nie jest to związane ze skryptami od @toonczyk i @jawik80 bo występuje również na telefonie gdzie nie mam żadnych skryptów.
Podejrzewam że napisanie czegoś w wątku mogłoby rozwiązać sprawę ale tak jakoś ostatnio nie ma o czym pisać


----------



## pawelr

Chrome na androidzie, forum przez stronę. Chcę wstawić zdjęcie, klikam na ikonę obrazka i.... Da się wstawić tylko link do obrazka. Ikona obok linku (ta co odpowiada za uruchomienie eksploratora na win) nie reaguje. Tylko u mnie?
Da się inaczej wrzucić zdjęcie z telefonu?


----------



## leniwiec3082

Polecam apkę na telefon.


----------



## HarryMiller

Też ktoś tak miał?
Próbowałem wysłać link ze SSC przez Facebook Messengera, pojawił się komunikat, że nie można go wysłać, gdyż narusza zasady społeczności (!). Coś więcej? Ciekawe, jakie to zasady?


----------



## giim

Używam SSC z ciemnym motywem i zastanawia mnie dlaczego niektóre linki z FB mają jasne tło a inne ciemne, ale zarazem z ciemną czcionką, przez co są nieczytelne? Wklejki z innych socmediów wyświetlają się z jasnym tłem.


----------



## Szymek Stw

Mam pytanko. Czy teraz na nowym forum są tagi? Jeżeli tak to gdzie się je dodaje do wątku?


----------



## notdot

nie ma tagów i nie działają
admini z Kanady stwierdzili, że nie i już, pytałem w wątku ogólnym, dostałem takie info, że to nawet nie jest na liście do rozpatrzenia żeby wprowadzić kiedykolwiek


----------



## Szymek Stw

^^ Dzięki za info. Pytam tak ogólnie, nie żeby mi jakoś specjalnie zależało


----------



## notdot

spoko, ja stare forum przeglądałem po tagach 
teraz nie ogarniam


----------



## Szymek Stw

^^ Rozumiem, że na nowym nie zaproponowali nic podobnego?


----------



## SQ5IRZ

Jak bardzo chcesz, to możesz przeglądać po tagach, ale wątki są posortowane wg daty utworzenia. Dla przykładu:









Search results







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Szymek Stw

625 said:


> Odkasowane


Czy mogę prosić kolegę o odkasowanie również tych wątków? 









[Poznań] Muzeum Powstania Wielkopolskiego


Nowe Muzeum Powstania Wielkopolskiego opowie jego pełną historię Dopiero w nowej siedzibie Muzeum Powstania Wielkopolskiego w Poznaniu możliwe będzie pokazanie pełnej historii tego wydarzenia – uważa dyrektor Wielkopolskiego Muzeum Niepodległości Tomasz Łęcki. Decyzja o lokalizacji placówki ma...




www.skyscrapercity.com







https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/%C5%9Amietnik.1239961/





https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/pozna%C5%84-budowy-widma.840696/


----------



## 625

Szymek Stw said:


> Czy mogę prosić kolegę o odkasowanie również tych wątków?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Poznań] Muzeum Powstania Wielkopolskiego
> 
> 
> Nowe Muzeum Powstania Wielkopolskiego opowie jego pełną historię Dopiero w nowej siedzibie Muzeum Powstania Wielkopolskiego w Poznaniu możliwe będzie pokazanie pełnej historii tego wydarzenia – uważa dyrektor Wielkopolskiego Muzeum Niepodległości Tomasz Łęcki. Decyzja o lokalizacji placówki ma...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/%C5%9Amietnik.1239961/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/pozna%C5%84-budowy-widma.840696/


Gotowe!


----------



## notdot

Hipolit said:


> Dwa razy dzisiaj.


tylko dwa? ja rano kilka a teraz też się przywiesiło i lajków czy odpowiedzi nie szło zrobić
więc spoko, na scc stabilnie, dzień bez errora dniem straconym


----------



## Hipolit

notdot said:


> tylko dwa?


No i wydało się, że wagaruję od SSC...


----------



## Tomczyna

Rekomendacje wątków z ostatnim postem przed czternastu laty u dołu każdej ze stron to jest to czego brakowało nowej odsłonie forum


----------



## deteroos

Kurka, jak wchodzę do jakiegoś wątku to u góry pojawia mi się żółty pasek wczytywania a z boku mrygają trzy kreski, jakby ciągle wątek się doczytywał. A jest w całości. A kreski mrygają. Wkurza mnie to bardzo, ma tak ktoś? I jak temu zaradzić?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^To jest jeden z objawów "wieszania" się forum. Niektórym pojawia się biała strona z info :
"An unexpected database error occurred. Please try again later. "


----------



## Zyzio

to znaczy że się nie wszystko załadowało. tak, ma ktoś.


----------



## notdot

też to mam


----------



## LubiePiwo

Dobrze zabezpieczone forum to podstawa


----------



## notdot

deteroos said:


> Kurka, jak wchodzę do jakiegoś wątku to u góry pojawia mi się żółty pasek wczytywania a z boku mrygają trzy kreski, jakby ciągle wątek się doczytywał.


cały czas to mam, od wielu dni, ktoś jeszcze tak ma, bo na początku to się działo na jednej czy dwóch stronach, zwłaszcza rano, a teraz jest na każdej stronie i przez cały dzień?


----------



## Hipolit

notdot said:


> cały czas to mam, od wielu dni, ktoś jeszcze tak ma, bo na początku to się działo na jednej czy dwóch stronach, zwłaszcza rano, a teraz jest na każdej stronie i przez cały dzień?


U mnie było, ale przeszło. Od kilku dni ładuje się "do końca".


----------



## notdot

no to u mnie było na niektórych stronach, potem przeszło, a teraz jest prawie wszędzie


----------



## tramwaj

SOA#1.


Polecam sąsiedni wątek o skryptach usprawniających forum.


----------



## Pogodynek

Miło mi napisać, że wyszukiwarka forum zdaje się działać poprawnie i nareszcie pozwala na szukanie wszystkich postów napisanych przez daną osobę.


----------



## Rofesor

Dopóki wyszukiwarka nie będzie sortować po ostatniej aktywności to jest dla mnie bezużyteczna.


----------



## MichalJ

Moich postów wyszukiwarka znajduje 494. To mają być wszystkie?


----------



## johny.f

Może wyszukuje tylko te merytoryczne.


----------



## Jaroslaw

W dawnych dobrych czasach zapisywałem zdjęcia z forum jako .jpeg, teraz mam tylko opcje .html, czy ktoś ma podobny problem? Robie na firefoxie.


----------



## Zachu.

Najpierw klikasz w obrazek a później jak dawniej lub używasz stosownej ikonki w prawym górnym rogu.


----------



## demoos

Gdzie sie szuka w konkretnym temacie? Bo jestem slepy i nie widze opcji "szukaj w tym temacie"


----------



## Polopiryn

Jak wpisujesz w wyszukiwarkę to wyskoczą Ci 3 opcję.
"across the entire site", na "Forum", a Ciebie interesuje 3 opcja "In discussion". Tylko musisz mieć otwarty dany temat.


----------



## skejl

wifon said:


> To nie wina Kanadyjczyków, prędzej autorów silnika forum.


Ależ silnik pozwala na takie wyszukiwanie. Natomiast interfejs jest _made in Canada_.


----------



## notdot

jacekq said:


> A jeszcze prędzej banalnej siły przyzwyczajenia narzekacza.


tylko, że wcześniej było to w panelu użytkownika a potem zmienili, żeby było przez wyszukiwarkę, 
więc to nie kwestia narzekania czy tego że silnik forum nie pozwala, tylko, że ktoś sobie to zmienił z jakiegoś, podejrzewam, głupiego powdu


----------



## jacekq

Ale to nie dowodzi, że to nie jest tylko twoje przyzwyczajenie. Podejrzewasz, że z głupiego powodu. No, to jest argument. Wkurw masz stąd, że nie znalazłeś sam właściwego rozwiązania. Przyzwyczaisz się i Ci przejdzie. Może nawet odkryjesz, że jest w tym sens i logika… Bo wiesz, samo „kiedyś było lepiej”, jakoś nie brzmi solidnie.


----------



## bad455

notdot said:


> tylko, że wcześniej było to w panelu użytkownika a potem zmienili, żeby było przez wyszukiwarkę


Przecież dalej jest.
Wchodzisz na swój profil i na prawo od avatara masz liczbę postów. Klikasz i dostajesz to co z wyszukiwarki.









Ba, jak najedziesz na swój nick/avatar przy dowolnym swoim poście, to w tooltipie masz ten sam link.










Pominę tylko milczeniem to, że w wyniki wyszukiwania są ograniczone do 500 postów...


----------



## Jaroslaw

[Wola] Varso Place [310m, 90m, 81m][w budowie]


A kuku! :)




www.skyscrapercity.com





post #12,575. Trzy przeglądarki, próbowałem wszystko, nie da się zapisać zdjęć jako zwykłe ,jpg... czy ktoś tu wie co robić?


----------



## bad455

Jaroslaw said:


> post #12,575. Trzy przeglądarki, próbowałem wszystko, nie da się zapisać zdjęć jako zwykłe ,jpg... czy ktoś tu wie co robić?


Kliknąć zdjęcie, żeby powiększyło się na całą stronę, potem odpowiednia ikonka w prawym górnym rogu, a na koniec prawym i "Zapisz obraz jako".


----------



## MichalJ

Tylko że akurat te zdjęcia są w webp, a nie jpg. Ale to nie powinno dziś stanowić problemu...


----------



## notdot

bad455 said:


> Przecież dalej jest.
> Wchodzisz na swój profil i na prawo od avatara masz liczbę postów. Klikasz i dostajesz to co z wyszukiwarki.


no i to mi chodziło, tylko dawniej to było w profilu w Discussions
czyli trzeba kliknąć gdzie indziej
dzięki


----------



## Bastian.

Znowu jakieś poprawki wprowadzają że tak wąsko się zrobiło?


----------



## Zyzio

użyj jakiegoś skryptu i nie marudź.
ja używam SSC Classic pod FF i mam szeroko, a przy okazji bez reklam.








Problemy techniczne forum


A banery wrócom?




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## notdot

ja używam skryptu a też mi się kiedyś kilka wątków wyświetliło w połowie szerokości


----------



## Grvl

Czy banery wrócą na forum?


----------



## tramwaj

Raczej nie. Na początku było mydlenie, że coś wymyślą, ale minęło pół roku i nic.


----------



## leniwiec3082

Ja za to mam pytanie do aplikacji mobilnej.

Jak jest dużo zdjęć (chyba wstawianych na hosting forumowy) to zdarza się że część się ładuje, a kolejne już na 0% jakby wykorzystany limit. To często się zdarza.

Natomiast kilka razy zdarzyło się że zdjęcie się ładowało do np dwustu kilkudziesięciu procent i wyświetlało się prawidłowo...


----------



## elot360

W czym aplikacja mobilna jest lepsza od mobilnej wersji witryny w przeglądarce komputerowej?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Na pewno wygodniejsza w trasie, niż wersja przeglądarkowa


----------



## Lombat

Czy licznik lajków dobija tylko do 50 i dalej już nie umie?








EDIT: a fakt zapomniałem że to ze skórki  @jawik80


----------



## elot360

Luki_SL said:


> ^^Na pewno wygodniejsza w trasie, niż wersja przeglądarkowa


Jak się jedzie autem to nie powinno się używać telefonu 😠

@Lombat jeśli używasz dodatkowej skórki to powinieneś to zgłosić autorowi, nie jest to problem forum


----------



## Luki_SL

elot360 said:


> Jak się jedzie autem to nie powinno się używać telefonu 😠


W trasie / na wyjeździe - w momencie, gdy nie masz ze sobą notebooka / komputera


----------



## elot360

W takim razie ponawiam pytanie. W czym aplikacja jest lepsza od mobilnej wersji forum w przeglądarce?


----------



## bad455




----------



## skejl

ps-man w innym wątku said:


> Hmmm, nie wiem o co chodzi, ale użytkownik sebi już chyba czwarty raz zalajkował ten sam post (czy też coś się pierniczy z systemem lajków?).


Ooo, zaczynam mieć podobny objaw. Chyba trzeci lub czwarty raz w ciągu ostatnich kilku dni przyszło mi powiadomienie o nowym polajkowaniu. Zawsze chodzi o tego samego lajkującego i ten sam post, tylko powiadomienie wskakuje z nową datą (tzn. w tej chwili jest „52m ago”). Nigdy wcześniej tak nie miałem.


----------



## bad455

U mnie to samo.
Ale podejrzewam bota, bo choć konto jest na forum od 2006 roku, to zero postów i praktycznie zerowa aktywność.


----------



## MichalJ

Czy tylko ja tak mam, że te ikonki na górnym pasku ("what's new", "forums", "site navigation") zrobiły się czarne na czarnym i pokazują się dopiero po najechaniu myszą?


----------



## Zyzio

też tak raz miałem, przeładuj stronę i będzie git.


----------



## MichalJ

O, z shiftem pomogło.


----------



## skejl

MichalJ said:


> Czy tylko ja tak mam, że te ikonki na górnym pasku ("what's new", "forums", "site navigation") zrobiły się czarne na czarnym i pokazują się dopiero po najechaniu myszą?


Raz na jakiś czas też tak miewam. Nie szukałem przyczyny.



bad455 said:


> U mnie to samo.
> Ale podejrzewam bota, bo choć konto jest na forum od 2006 roku, to zero postów i praktycznie zerowa aktywność.


O widzisz! Mojego delikwenta tymi samymi słowy można by opisać… Niejaki Smittoh. Jego aktywność to trzy lajki w trzech różnojęzycznych wątkach.


----------



## FOMO Coaster

1. Galerie nie działają na telefonie (nawet nie ma żadnej informacji, że zostały dodane do posta).
2. Linki do galerii na FB też nie działają na telefonie...


----------



## MichalJ

bad455 said:


> U mnie to samo.
> Ale podejrzewam bota, bo choć konto jest na forum od 2006 roku, to zero postów i praktycznie zerowa aktywność.


Jakaś grubsza afera, ale podobno już naprawili.

Przy okazji - czy da się jakoś zobaczyć listę lajków (ale bez klikania na każdy swój post i sprawdzania pojedynczo)? Alerty mam wyłączone.


----------



## bad455

MichalJ said:


> Jakaś grubsza afera, ale podobno już naprawili.


Wiem, też śledzę ten drugi największy na forum, zaraz po 100LP, wątek #niedasię 😉



MichalJ said:


> Przy okazji - czy da się jakoś zobaczyć listę lajków (ale bez klikania na każdy swój post i sprawdzania pojedynczo)? Alerty mam wyłączone.


Na 99.9999% nie. W profilu liczba lajków (reaction score) musiałaby być klikalna jak liczba postów, a nie jest.


----------



## Kemo

MichalJ said:


> Przy okazji - czy da się jakoś zobaczyć listę lajków (ale bez klikania na każdy swój post i sprawdzania pojedynczo)? Alerty mam wyłączone.


Tutaj?








SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## MichalJ

Ooooo! Dzięki.


----------



## leniwiec3082

Mam pytanie, jak na nowym forum mogę "niewidzieć" postów niektórych użytkowników? Jak dodać takiego delikwenta do listy aby ukryły się dla mnie jego posty?


----------



## demoos

Klikasz w nick, potem w kropki


----------



## MichalJ

Jak *najedziesz *na nick, to są trzy kropki. Jeśli *klikniesz *na nick, to nie ma kropek, tylko od razu jest widoczne (m.in.) "ignore".


----------



## elot360

Ja jak klikam to mnie przenosi natychmiast na stronę twojego profilu


----------



## bad455

Bo trzeba najechać na nick lub avatar.
W profilu też jest odpowiedni link poniżej liczby postów.

---

BTW. Jakieś większe zmiany w dzisiejszej aktualizacji forum. Avatary użytkowników stały się avatarami wątków... Ciekawe co za geniusz na to wpadł 😉


----------



## WhiskeySix

^^
Dodałem taki filtr do ublocka i avatary przy wątkach poznikały:


Code:


www.skyscrapercity.com##.js-inlineModContainer.is-unread.structItem--thread.structItem > .avatar-cell.structItem-cell
www.skyscrapercity.com##.js-inlineModContainer.structItem--thread.structItem > .avatar-cell.structItem-cell


----------



## notdot

ile to się człowiek musi namęczyć, żeby zwykłe forum wyglądało normalnie
jak nie jakieś dodatki, to jakieś filtry, skórki, scrypty, wygibasy
wkurwia mnie to już, wolałem jak było w latach 2010, mało obrazków, dużo tekstów, wszystko ładne i czytelne
dziś wodotryski, potem dodatki żeby wyłączyć wodotryski


----------



## MichalJ

Ciesz się, że masz to forum - nowotwory typu f*book czy tw* to są dopiero nieużywalne.


----------



## elot360

Są używalne, ale nie na skalę jaką tutaj reprezentujemy


----------



## pawelr

Oprócz awatarów, włączył się znów boczny panel po prawej stronie.
Ale mam go tylko na stronie Followed Threads. Po wejściu do wątku już tego panelu nie mam i jest od lewej do prawej jak miałem poprzednio.

edit:
boczny panel do ublocka:


> www.skyscrapercity.com##.sidebar.col


avatary jak napisał @WhiskeySix


----------



## Pogodynek

Ja się do wyglądu forum przyzwyczaiłem, doceniam nowe funkcje (i szkaluję znów popsutą wyszukiwarkę  ) ale jedna rzecz mnie irytuje. Co to za pomysł, aby linki były w niemalże tym samym kolorze co tekst? Przez to czasami mam problem ze znalezieniem odsyłacza, szczególnie jeżeli ktoś go użyje w krótkim wyrazie.

Co najciekawsze: w trybie ciemnym jest elegancko. Link posiada podkreślenie, nie sposób go ominąć. Natomiast w trybie jasnym podkreślenia nie ma.

To są właśnie te detale, które różnią miejsca zarządzane z zaangażowaniem od "jeszcze jednej pozycji w Excelu". Sądzę, że admini czy programiści w ogóle z tego forum nie korzystają.


----------



## Szymek Stw

Cześć. Od rana mam problem z zalogowaniem się na forum na komputerze na przeglądarce Chrome, oraz Edge. Udało mi się bez problemu zalogować przez Firefoxa z którego teraz właśnie piszę. Czy to problem lokalny, czy może globalny?


----------



## Gokufan

U mnie Chrome normalnie działa. Może skasuj cookies?


----------



## Szymek Stw

^^ Skasowałem wcześniej ale nic nie dało. Teraz już mogę się zalogować normalnie przez Chrome, wszystko jest ok, choć nic nie robiłem


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Co jest najlepsze mi działa co drugi wątek


----------



## notdot

typowy dzień na SCC
nic nowego


----------



## K32

U mnie to samo - wczoraj wieczorem i dzisiaj na kompie w domu. Próbowałem również dzisiaj zalogować się w biurze i problem też wystąpił. W obu przypadkach przeglądarka FF.


----------



## Rofesor

Ja mam tak, że dopiero za drugim razem mnie loguje, a za pierwszym mam nieprawidłowe hasło.


----------



## Eurotram

Szymek Stw said:


> Cześć. Od rana mam problem z zalogowaniem się na forum na komputerze na przeglądarce Chrome, oraz Edge. Udało mi się bez problemu zalogować przez Firefoxa z którego teraz właśnie piszę. Czy to problem lokalny, czy może globalny?
> 
> View attachment 619552


Chyba niezbyt lokalny, bo u mnie też jest. Muszę wejść do historii na jakiś wątek automatycznie wymagający logowania (czyli jakiś z Klubu) i wtedy wyskakuje mi konieczność potwierdzenia że nie jestem botem (bo niby moja przeglądarka wysłała polecenie przekraczające możliwości serwera). Dalej normalne logowanie.

@K32 : u mnie i w wypadku kompa i telefonu Chrome, aczkolwiek mam połączone konta (może to stąd?). Dwa pytania: logowałeś się z telefonu i jaki masz telefon (marka)? Bo z jednego źródła usłyszałem wiele niepokojących rzeczy odnośnie marki swojego prywatnego telefonu.


----------



## Sławek

Na razie nie mam problemu z logowaniem na Chrome... ale może dlatego, że nie wylogowuję się i przeglądarka mnie pamięta?
(ani z komputera, ani z telefonu (marka Huawei))


----------



## K32

Eurotram
Nie loguję się nigdzie z telefonu. Używam go wyłącznie do rozmów, smsów, jako budzika i aparatu foto. Sporadycznie poczta. Logowania wyłącznie z kompów stacjonarnych/laptopów.


----------



## notdot

też na razie nie mam problemów, oczywiście kasuję ciasteczka i historię, potem normalne logowanie
chociaż swego czasu wyświetlał mi się codziennie rano komunikat, że z bazą danych się nie może połączyć ale to nie wina przeglądarki
jedyny "problem" że na górze strony cały czas mam śmigające paski że strona się cały czas ładuje i załadować nie może


----------



## Eurotram

Gdy już udowodnię że nie jestem botem, to pojawia się taki komunikat:


> *Bad Request*
> Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.
> Size of a request header field exceeds server limit.


Czy ktoś bardziej obcykany w kwestiach informatycznych domyśla się natury problemu?


----------



## skejl

Pogodynek said:


> Ja się do wyglądu forum przyzwyczaiłem, doceniam nowe funkcje (i szkaluję znów popsutą wyszukiwarkę  ) ale jedna rzecz mnie irytuje. Co to za pomysł, aby linki były w niemalże tym samym kolorze co tekst? Przez to czasami mam problem ze znalezieniem odsyłacza, szczególnie jeżeli ktoś go użyje w krótkim wyrazie.
> 
> Co najciekawsze: w trybie ciemnym jest elegancko. Link posiada podkreślenie, nie sposób go ominąć. Natomiast w trybie jasnym podkreślenia nie ma.
> 
> To są właśnie te detale, które różnią miejsca zarządzane z zaangażowaniem od "jeszcze jednej pozycji w Excelu". Sądzę, że admini czy programiści w ogóle z tego forum nie korzystają.


Kolory dobrał lepszy lub gorszy grafik, a że całość zadowalająco wyglądała, to wrzucili. Oni mają jedną skórkę dla wszystkich swoich forów, w zasadzie tylko kolorki zmieniają i z tego cały ten ambaras. Co do forumowych adminów, nikt z Vertical Scope ich nie słucha.

Niektóre skórki przygotowane przez społeczność rozwiązują problem nieczytelnych linków.



bad455 said:


> BTW. Jakieś większe zmiany w dzisiejszej aktualizacji forum. Avatary użytkowników stały się avatarami wątków... Ciekawe co za geniusz na to wpadł 😉


Ależ to jest bardzo rozsądne, jeśli na forum dominują krótkie dyskusje samopomocowe. Wtedy wątek jest rzeczywiście „czyjś”, bo dotyczy czyjegoś konkretnego problemu. Przypuszczam, że fora motoryzacyjne albo o hodowli szczurów tak wyglądają. No a że filozofia Vertical Scope brzmi: „im bardziej identyczne fora, tym lepiej”…



Eurotram said:


> Gdy już udowodnię że nie jestem botem, to pojawia się taki komunikat:
> Czy ktoś bardziej obcykany w kwestiach informatycznych domyśla się natury problemu?


Chyba najlepiej zgłosić to w wątku międzynarodowym. Tamtejsi admini i moderatorzy mają _mimo wszystko_ większą siłę przebicia i jest jakaś nadzieja, że ktoś z Vertical Scope się tym zajmie.


----------



## MichalJ

Na szczęście co większe kretyństwa daje się poprawić skryptem albo ukryć ublockiem. Po sąsiedzku, na forum tenisowym (oczywiście ten sam właściciel i software), jako "recommended reading" automat poleca wątki sprzed o meczach sprzed kilkunastu lat.


----------



## Eurotram

skejl said:


> Chyba najlepiej zgłosić to w wątku międzynarodowym. Tamtejsi admini i moderatorzy mają _mimo wszystko_ większą siłę przebicia i jest jakaś nadzieja, że ktoś z Vertical Scope się tym zajmie.


Co ciekawe, zalogowałem się dziś korzystając z domowego łącza (problemy występowały albo kiedy logowałem się z hotelowego łącza albo przez internet mobilny czyli telefon lub modem). Albo rozwiązali problem albo na cenzurowanym są telefony i łącza ogólnodostępne.


----------



## bad455

Źródłem problemu będzie raczej zmienne IP, łapane przez zabezpieczenia antybotowe cloudflare.


----------



## Eurotram

bad455 said:


> Źródłem problemu będzie raczej zmienne IP, łapane przez zabezpieczenia antybotowe cloudflare.


Szczerze mówiąc też mi to przyszło do głowy (to znaczy może niedokładnie pod względem nazwy zabezpieczenia, ale pod względem ogólnego sensu), tak samo jak po dzisiejszym domowym logowaniu uznałem, że domowe łącze (z którego korzysta jeden użytkownik) jest odczytywane jako bezpieczne.

EDIT: Po namyśle to ja jestem skazany na ten problem. Chociaż czekaj: dlaczego to się zaczęło pojawiać dopiero w tym tygodniu?


----------



## Muri 91

Przed zmianą wyglądu forum miałem ustawiony tytuł profilu (nie jestem pewien tej nazwy, w aplikacji mobilnej widnieje on jako Title) "Pociąg do kolei". Po zmianie jego zapis to "Poci&#261;g do kolei" i nie można go edytować ani w aplikacji, ani w wersji przeglądarkowej.Czy ktoś wyżej od zwykłego użytkownika ma możliwość usunięcia tego parametru albo jego zmiany, by nie straszył krzaczkami, czy funkcjonalność ta została całkowicie wycofana i jakoś będę musiał żyć z tym HTML-owym ą?


----------



## PiotrG

Coś coś się popsuło i forum nie widać...


----------



## bad455

Zawsze od 15 jest jakiś problem z forum. Kanadyjczycy chyba wtedy do roboty przychodzą (w Toronto jest 9 rano) i zaczynają psuć 😉


----------



## SQ5IRZ

Muri 91 said:


> Czy ktoś wyżej od zwykłego użytkownika ma możliwość usunięcia tego parametru albo jego zmiany


ZTCP trzeba pisać do adminów.


----------



## [email protected]

PiotrG said:


> Coś coś się popsuło i forum nie widać...


Potwierdzam ,ponad godzinę był jakiś problem,teraz niby działa ale miałem problem z dodaniem zdjęć a nawet z odpowidzią w innym z tematów. Może coś majstrują przy forum?? Macie podobne problemy?


----------



## notdot

teraz jest ok ale z pół godziny temu to mi się tak forum wyświetlało jak by nie wczytały się style css


----------



## Puritan




----------



## WhiskeySix

No tak było/nadal jest.


----------



## Łosiu

Czo te Kanadyjce z tym skajskraperem robio, to ja nie wiem!


----------



## elot360

A pamiętacie jak denerwowaliśmy się na to? Kurła, kiedyś to było


----------



## Luki_SL

Ja już myślałem, że wyłączyli z powodu wyborów w USA


----------



## MichalJ

Ale dzisiaj to jakieś nowe teksty były:

upstream connect error or disconnect/reset before headers. reset reason: connection failure

no healthy upstream


----------



## notdot

a w ogóle jest jakiś twiter albo coś aktualnego na którym kanadyjczycy piszom że się zes*ło i naprawiają albo inne aktualne info
a jak już nie kanada to czy nasze fpw ma jakieś odnóża w innej części internetu gdzie się zbiera info?


----------



## elot360

Na pewno po pierwszym wejściu na forum wyskoczyło mi okienko że tym razem to było _unexcepted_ więc dla odmiany to nie było nam na złość


----------



## pawelr

Można sprawdzić czy tylko dla ciebie leży czy z innych części świata tez nie widać: www.isitdownrightnow.com


----------



## Grvl

to jakiś dramat z tym forum dzisiaj


----------



## Zyzio

ja wiem, ja wiem! storydż się zepsuł.
tak pisali.... a potem zrobili mejtenensa.


----------



## Zidiljan

Witam. Stworzyłem drugie konto tutaj, by zapytać z jakich przyczyn i względów konto o nicku "Pilanin" nie ma możliwości odpisania we wszystkich tematach, zakładkach, ani napisać PW do kog kolwiek z Was - dosłownie nic. Czy ja na tamtym koncie dostałem bana? I za co? Wszędzie widzę tylko tekst typu "You have insufficient privileges to reply here" . Dlaczego?


----------



## 625

Zidiljan said:


> Witam. Stworzyłem drugie konto tutaj, by zapytać z jakich przyczyn i względów konto o nicku "Pilanin" nie ma możliwości odpisania we wszystkich tematach, zakładkach, ani napisać PW do kog kolwiek z Was - dosłownie nic. Czy ja na tamtym koncie dostałem bana? I za co? Wszędzie widzę tylko tekst typu "You have insufficient privileges to reply here" . Dlaczego?


Sprawdź maila od tamtego konta


----------



## Pilanin

625 said:


> Sprawdź maila od tamtego konta


625 - dzięki. Wszystko działa w najlepsze. Ominęło mnie niestety troszkę tematów gdzie mogłem zabrać głos. Dziękuję Ci, że załatwiłeś tą sprawę. Tamte konto możecie skasować.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## elot360

Vanaheim said:


> Jeszcze niech jakoś oznaczają nieprzeczytane posty (tak jak dawniej może być) i będzie się dało normalnie korzystać z tego forum. Szkoda tylko emotek...


Jak śledzisz dany wątek to każde wejście w odnośnik tematu przekieruje ciebie do ostatniego nieprzeczytanego posta


----------



## tramwaj

elot360 said:


> Jak śledzisz dany wątek to każde wejście w odnośnik tematu przekieruje ciebie do ostatniego nieprzeczytanego posta


Jeżeli na otwartej stronie są includy z FB, twittera lub grafiki z zewnętrznych serwerów - to przewinięcie strony kończy się wcześniej niż pierwszy nieczytany post, trzeba przewinąć ręcznie nawet kilka ekranów. I tutaj przydaje się żółty prostokąt znacznika nieprzeczytanego posta


----------



## Sławek

tramwaj said:


> @Sławek SSC Classic niestety gryzie się z ciemnym motywem, którego używam. Czy jest jakaś inna wtyczka dodająca stare emotki?


To zmień na jasny








Niestety wszystkiego mieć nie można, ewentualnie sam pokombinuj z css.


----------



## bad455

elot360 said:


> Jak śledzisz dany wątek to każde wejście w odnośnik tematu przekieruje ciebie do ostatniego nieprzeczytanego posta


Nie do końca. Przeniesie, jeśli odwiedzałeś wątek w ciągu ostatnich 2 (chyba) tygodni. W przeciwnym wypadku wylądujesz na pierwszej stronie.


----------



## skejl

Aj, i znów trzeba będzie skórki aktualizować… Ta moja od dzisiaj wygląda bardzo źle.



tramwaj said:


> Czy jest jakaś inna wtyczka dodająca stare emotki?


Niestety. A przydałoby się wyodrębnić rzecz z tej skórki, która ją ma, żeby się dało używać ze wszystkim innym. Może sam to zrobię, ale w bliżej nieokreślonej przyszłości.


----------



## Pogodynek

No i git, teraz to zaczyna wyglądać bardzo dobrze 😃


----------



## NeosWarszawa

Powiem wam szczerze, SSC od ponad 5 lat jest jedynym forum z którego korzystam prywatnie. I też jestem przyzwyczajony do klasycznego wyglądu, ale może jeszcze to poprawią.


----------



## demmat

A ja powiem szczerze, trochę głupio mi się przyznać, zapomniałem już jaka była poprzednia wersja (ta sprzed paru dni). Na serio. Widzę, że są jakieś zmiany w wyglądzie, ale zupełnie nie jestem w stanie z głowy powiedzieć co się pozmieniało. Widocznie za mało siedzę na forum i na tyle mało istotne są zmiany, że zupełnie mnie one nie dotykają. Ważne, że dobrze mi się przegląda i czyta forum.


----------



## johny.f

demmat said:


> Widzę, że są jakieś zmiany w wyglądzie, ale zupełnie nie jestem w stanie z głowy powiedzieć co się pozmieniało.


W ciemnej skórce posty są w końcu na szarym, a nie czarnym tle. Są też wyraźniej oddzielone od siebie. Generalnie czytelność się poprawiła, choć np. lista nieprzeczytanych tematów jest teraz bardziej rozciągnięta w pionie.


----------



## skejl

Skoro nowa domyślna skórka zyskuje akceptację, to tak sobie myślę, żeby zrobić prosty CSS załatwiający problem niepokolorowanych linków dla tejże domyślnej skórki.

to będzie link w tekście

to będzie link w tekście

to będzie link w tekście

Który najlepszy? A może jeszcze jakiś?

*Edit:*

Dla niecierpliwych:

niebieski:



CSS:


article.message .bbWrapper a.link,
article.message .bbWrapper a.username,
.bbCodePreview .bbWrapper a.link,
.bbCodePreview .bbWrapper a.username,
.is-unread .message-attribution-main {
    color: #0064ff;
}

jasnoniebieski:



CSS:


article.message .bbWrapper a.link,
article.message .bbWrapper a.username,
.bbCodePreview .bbWrapper a.link,
.bbCodePreview .bbWrapper a.username,
.is-unread .message-attribution-main {
    color: #0095d5;
}

czerwony:



CSS:


article.message .bbWrapper a.link,
article.message .bbWrapper a.username,
.bbCodePreview .bbWrapper a.link,
.bbCodePreview .bbWrapper a.username,
.is-unread .message-attribution-main {
    color: #dd0d0d;
}

Należy wkleić do Stylusa. Oznacza kolorem linki oraz nieprzeczytane posty.


----------



## makbol

Linki w tekście tak natomiast kolor tekstu w nagłówkach nieprzeczytanych posty bym zostawił. Żółta karteczka jest lepsza.


----------



## Pogodynek

Nie niebieskie, nie zielone, ale linki z podkreśleniem! Da radę coś takiego zrobić?


----------



## skejl

makbol said:


> Linki w tekście tak natomiast kolor tekstu w nagłówkach nieprzeczytanych posty bym zostawił. Żółta karteczka jest lepsza.


Wywal „.is-unread .message-attribution-main” i przecinek przed nim. (Ty akurat wiesz, ale mogą to czytać inni zainteresowani).



Pogodynek said:


> Nie niebieskie, nie zielone, ale linki z podkreśleniem! Da radę coś takiego zrobić?


Podkreślenie linków:



CSS:


article.message .bbWrapper a.link,
article.message .bbWrapper a.username,
.bbCodePreview .bbWrapper a.link,
.bbCodePreview .bbWrapper a.username {
  text-decoration: underline;
}

Podkreślenie linków kropeczkami zamiast linią ciągłą:



CSS:


article.message .bbWrapper a.link,
article.message .bbWrapper a.username,
.bbCodePreview .bbWrapper a.link,
.bbCodePreview .bbWrapper a.username {
  text-decoration: underline;
  text-decoration-style: dotted;
}

Podkreślenie linków kropeczkami, ale kiedy najedzie się na nie kursorem myszy, to już linią ciągłą:



CSS:


article.message .bbWrapper a.link,
article.message .bbWrapper a.username,
.bbCodePreview .bbWrapper a.link,
.bbCodePreview .bbWrapper a.username {
  text-decoration: underline;
  text-decoration-style: dotted;
}

article.message .bbWrapper a.link:hover,
article.message .bbWrapper a.username:hover,
.bbCodePreview .bbWrapper a.link:hover,
.bbCodePreview .bbWrapper a.username:hover {
  text-decoration-style: solid;
}

Wytłuszczenie linków:



CSS:


article.message .bbWrapper a.link,
article.message .bbWrapper a.username,
.bbCodePreview .bbWrapper a.link,
.bbCodePreview .bbWrapper a.username {
  font-weight: bold;
}


----------



## elot360

Ale przecież linki domyślnie mają podkreślenie. A przynajmniej w czarnym widoku


https://i1.jbzd.com.pl/contents/2020/11/dkutOCgDLZS1wBcgCJjGXPQlsPRRY2it.mp4


----------



## skejl

W jasnym tego nie mają. W jasnym są „wyróżnione” kolorem, który tylko niezauważalnie różni się od koloru tekstu.


----------



## elot360

Może pora przestać sobie wypalać oczy? 🤪


----------



## skejl

Nie czytam forum na telefonie w łóżku przy zgaszonym świetle


----------



## elot360

Ja czytam w dzień, przed komputerem w jasno oświetlonym pomieszczeniu i jasnością monitora gdzieś w połowie, i ciemny motyw jest mimo wszystko przyjemniejszy dla oka. Myślę że zalety nocnego korzystania są zbyt oczywiste


----------



## skejl

Rzecz gustu. Ten dla mnie jest zbyt ciemny i zbyt kontrastowy. Zbyt skrajny.


----------



## johny.f

No właśnie przedwczorajsza zmiana to poprawiła i treść posta jest na szarym tle, wyróżniającym się z tła:


----------



## notdot

kamilchw said:


> Może ktoś mi powiedzieć co zrobić żeby nie dostawać powiadomień z wątków gdzie nie mam "follow"? Trochę jest to irytujące


może masz follow na grupach zrobione
spróbuj klik w swój awata na górze po prawej strony
potem following, potem


----------



## kamilchw

notdot said:


> może masz follow na grupach zrobione
> spróbuj klik w swój awata na górze po prawej strony
> potem following, potem
> View attachment 1101644


Otóż nie. Nigdzie nie widzę tych wątków.


----------



## bad455

Spróbuj zasubskrybować ten wątek (z opcją bez powiadomień e-mail), a potem go odsubskrybuj.


----------



## notdot

kamilchw said:


> Otóż nie. Nigdzie nie widzę tych wątków.


to to w samym wątki masz przycisk follow na górze strony


----------



## kamilchw

bad455 said:


> Spróbuj zasubskrybować ten wątek (z opcją bez powiadomień e-mail), a potem go odsubskrybuj.


Próbowałem, niestety bezskutecznie.
Dzisiaj na dodatek skoczyło mi powiadomienie z wątku do którego nigdy nawet nie wchodziłem.











notdot said:


> to to w samym wątki masz przycisk follow na górze strony
> 
> View attachment 1101742


Mogę dać "follow", tylko na u siebie w żadnej zakładce "follow" nie mam tych wątków, a powiadomienia mi przychodzą.
W przypadku wątku z pierwszego mojego postu, próbowałem już dać "follow", a potem "unfollow" i po jakimś czasie przychodzi alert o tym wątku.


----------



## Kemo

Podejrzewam, że jest to skutek uboczny przeniesienia części postów z wątków, które subskrybujesz (mianowicie S7 Zakopianka i S17 Warszawa - Lublin) do wątków, których nie subskrybujesz.
Spróbuj może odsubskrybować wątki o S7 i S17.


----------



## kamilchw

Kemo said:


> Podejrzewam, że jest to skutek uboczny przeniesienia części postów z wątków, które subskrybujesz (mianowicie S7 Zakopianka i S17 Warszawa - Lublin) do wątków, których nie subskrybujesz.
> Spróbuj może odsubskrybować wątki o S7 i S17.


Spróbuję zrobić "unfollow" wszystkim wątkom i dodam jeszcze raz. Dzięki za podpowiedź


----------



## elot360

Wątek o komunikacji miejskiej w GOPie się chyba zepsuł. Na stronie moich śledzonych wątków jako ostatni jest rzekomo post kruczka44









Natomiast po wejściu w wątek (Obojętnie czy po kliknięciu w tytuł czy w godzinę ostatniego postu) przenosi mnie na samą górę ostatniej strony, a po zjechaniu na dół ostatni post jest od Auri23, 15 godzin temu. Oczywiście wątek tym samym ciągle mi się świeci jako nieprzeczytany
Link do postu który nie działa: [Silesia/ Metropolia GZM] Komunikacja w regionie


----------



## HubertM

Pewnie głupie pytanie, ale pomóżcie...
Bardzo długo nie wylogowywałem się i zapomniałem hasła. I dziś mnie chyba automatycznie - wylogowało. Problem w tym, że już dawno nie korzystam z maila który by' podany przy pierwszym logowaniu, dawno, dawno temu... (ponad 15 lat) i nie byłem w stanie zresetować hasła...
Co zrobić? Czy ktoś z administracji mi może przywrócić dostęp do konta?
Piszę z założonego nowego, tu hubertkm z Lublina


----------



## Zyzio

taki firefox ma możliowść pokazania zapisanych haseł - oraz eksportu do csv.
poszukaj w swojej przeglądarce.


----------



## HubertM

Chrome też? Od lat nie używam Firefoxa...


----------



## Zyzio

ło matko....





__





chrome jak pokazać zapisane hasła - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## HubertM

Nie zrozumieliśmy się... Ja nie miałem tego hasła zapisanego w przeglądarce, tylko po prostu nie wylogowywałem się... Nie mam żadnych zapisanych haseł. Zawsze pamiętałem hasła ale lata lecą... W robocie wymusza zmianę co miesiąc, a tu od dawna nie musiałem się logować i czujność uśpione.
No ale dzięki wielkie za próbę pomocy, najwyżej zacznę od zera


----------



## Wojti

Czy tylko Ja dziś miałem takie coś przy próbach odpalenia forum ? Coś się ponownie sypie... ?

*An unexpected database error occurred. Please try again later. *


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Były chwilowe problemy. Teraz już wszystko wraca do normy


----------



## Exelcior

@Luki_SL Tylko te "przejściowe chwilowe" problemy wciąż powracają.
@625 - forum się "sypie" coraz bardziej, nie da rady tego jakoś z providerem/właścicielem ogarnąć?


----------



## Zyzio

HubertM said:


> Nie zrozumieliśmy się... Ja nie miałem tego hasła zapisanego w przeglądarce, tylko po prostu nie wylogowywałem się... Nie mam żadnych zapisanych haseł. Zawsze pamiętałem hasła ale lata lecą... W robocie wymusza zmianę co miesiąc, a tu od dawna nie musiałem się logować i czujność uśpione.
> No ale dzięki wielkie za próbę pomocy, najwyżej zacznę od zera


No, ja zwykle każę przeglądarce pamiętać hasła.
Jeśli nie zapisałeś - to rzeczywiście kupa.

Polecam do trzymania haseł np. KeePass Password Safe

... i ja tam już kończę offtopa.


----------



## 625

Exelcior said:


> @625 - forum się "sypie" coraz bardziej, nie da rady tego jakoś z providerem/właścicielem ogarnąć?











Contact Us







www.skyscrapercity.com




To samo niestety mogę polecić Hubertowi.


----------



## artur_js

Forum znowu cierpi na "unexpected database error", czasami jeszcze pojawi się HTTP ERROR 503 oraz komunikat z CloudFire. W ostatnim czasie bardzo nasiliły się różne problemy z odstępnością i jak tak dalej pójdzie, to wrócimy do czasów przenosin forum na serwery Kanadyjczyków i zmiany jego silnika. Po komunikatach można przypuszczać, że ów serwery Kanadyjczyków nie do końca jednak wyrabiają.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Czy ktokolwiek w ogóle planuje jeszcze przywrócenie tagów na SSC? Wiadomo coś na ten temat?


----------



## notdot

LubiePiwo said:


> Wiadomo coś na ten temat?


jeśli dobrze pamiętam, to kanadyjczycy po przenosinach forum na nowy silnik napisali, że tagów nie będzie
ale nie śledziłem potem info czy coś się nie zmieniło i czy nie będą robić, ale podejrzewam, że nie


----------



## bad455

Najlepsze jest to, że na oficjalnym forum xenforo tagi są i działają, więc ich wdrożenie na pewno nie jest trudne, wystarczy chcieć 🙄


----------



## LubiePiwo

Szkoda, to chyba feature, którego mi najbardziej brakuje :/


----------



## Darek Yoker

Database errorów i "zawałki konsoli" to się nie pozbyli, ale o idiotycznych obrazkach "jestem człowiekiem" - gdzie jak idiota wyszukuje się dla "algorytmu" ( bo przecież nie człowiek tam siedzi i weryfikuje  ) łódki rowery hulajnogi i inne duperele o to o tym sobie przypomnieli.


----------



## Gokufan

Co się stało z PHP?


----------



## Lombat

To się stało:


Kemo said:


> Pytajcie @talkinghead, on to usunął


----------



## Hayate

Jeśli ten wątek nie wróci to jutro wypierdalam.


----------



## Kemo

już bilet kupiony?


----------



## SkyscraperBrother




----------



## wuyek

Też macie problemy z dodawaniem lajków? Jak chcę zalajkować jakiś post to mieli, mieli i wywala jakiś durny komentarz o problemie a lajk się nie pojawia. 
I też z wylogowaniem są jakieś problemy. Ogólnie dramat.


----------



## Zyzio

Już działa, zapewne baza podzielona jest na "kawałki", żeby tak duże forum mogło w ogóle działać (albo jakaś forma "shard'ów") - no i jak się wysypie jeden klocek, to cześć rzeczy przestaje działać.
Np. tam gdzie lądują zapisy (lajki, logowanie, część wątków).

Jak mechanizmy kontroli wykryją że się coś zacięło, to pewnie trzeba poczekać - aż poleci restart.


----------



## Exelcior

Ja miałem Error 504 Gateway time out  Forum się sypie. Klawo jak cholera ...


----------



## Exelcior

I znów database error. 3 dni po ostatnim


----------



## Zyzio

tęskniłeś, prawda?


----------



## Hipolit




----------



## Luki_SL

^^I tak ostatnio kilka razy dziennie


----------



## jakuber

Czy komuś jeszcze w Operze GX dzieje się coś takiego?


----------



## Zyzio

miałem w jednym Firefoxie - ale tylko na jednej maszynie, nie drążyłem tematu, bo miałem ważniejsze na głowie


----------



## marku

Luki_SL said:


> ^^I tak ostatnio kilka razy dziennie


Poczekaj do 15 jak Kanada będzie robić backup i 20-30 minut będziesz mieć echo ( lub dłużej jak jeszcze pójdzie na kawę)


----------



## jakuber

Zyzio said:


> miałem w jednym Firefoxie - ale tylko na jednej maszynie, nie drążyłem tematu, bo miałem ważniejsze na głowie


Właśnie mi w Firefox i zwykłej Operze działa, tylko w GX coś się dzisiaj dzieje


----------



## HarryMiller

Czy tylko u mnie zmniejszyła się liczba postów w profilu? Domyślam się, że hydepark znowu wyleciał z numeracji?


----------



## Zyzio

Nie. Nie.


----------



## elot360

jakuber said:


> Właśnie mi w Firefox i zwykłej Operze działa, tylko w GX coś się dzisiaj dzieje


Na moim GX wszystko spoko


----------



## Exelcior

Teraz problemem jest dodawanie postów - albo nie wchodzą albo wchodzą i się dublują


----------



## Beck's

Znowu error....


----------



## Zyzio

Znowu horror...


----------



## elot360




----------



## darius.

Nie mogę pisać postów w "Po godzinach", dlaczego?


----------



## misiekuba

Ile osób może brać udział w wewnętrznej rozmowie w ramach "konwersacji" i czy można zwiększyć ilość rozmówców ponad 6 osób wykupując jakiś dodatkowy pakiet?


----------



## Buster90

Coś się ostatnio porobiło u mnie z aplikacją na telefonie i za każdym razem jak chcę przejść do najnowszego posta to mnie wyrzuca do pierwszego w temacie.


----------



## marku

dawno nie wchodziłeś w dany post i wtedy faktycznie rzuca na 1 stronę


----------



## Buster90

Tylko, że to tyczy się tematów w których piszę praktycznie na co dzień. Ani wylogowanie nie pomogło ani przeinstalowanie aplikacji.


----------



## tramwaj

@Buster90 Po ostatniej zmianie silnika forum świetnie się przegląda w Chrome na androidzie - wszystko jest wyskalowane i idealnie dopasowane do ekranu. Problemów również brak.


----------



## Zyzio

Pszpszam... ale mam jedno skojarzenie ^^

"to mówiłem ja, Jarząbek..."


----------



## marku

A na telefonie korzystasz z forum przez przeglądarkę? Może to jej wina? Mi np. właśnie zaktualizowała się Opera- teraz wszystkie strony mam w formie okrojonej-mobilnej


----------



## kaktus

Po co była ta zmiana silnika forum skoro problemy i tak są stare?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Jak to się mówi Nobody is perfect


----------



## Zyzio

kaktus said:


> Po co była ta zmiana silnika forum skoro problemy i tak są stare?


Wiesz.... ale czasami działa.
Na starym silniku mogłoby do tego momentu nie dotrwać...


----------



## notdot

kaktus said:


> Po co była ta zmiana silnika forum skoro problemy i tak są stare?


it's not a bug it's a feature


----------



## Buster90

Dziwna sprawa. Nic nie zrobiłem i samo się naprawiło xD


----------



## G_s_G

To niekoniecznie problem samego forum, ale jakiś czas temu przestało działać linkowanie do Google Moje Mapy. Mam tam stworzonych kilka map inwestycji i nie da się ich wyświetlić. Macie podobne problemy?

Przykłady:
*ZESTAWIENIE NIEZABUDOWANYCH DZIAŁEK W CENTRUM WROCŁAWIA*
*Inwestycje - ul.Krakowska*
*Mapa inwestycji na Kępie Mieszczańskiej*


----------



## MichalJ

U mnie działa.


----------



## G_s_G

Hmm, ciekawe. U mnie pojawia się taki raport:








Nie można z tej strony przejść do mapy.

W panelu edytorskim wszystko wczytuje się poprawnie, podgląd nie działa wyłącznie przy linkowaniu.


----------



## zajf

G_s_G said:


> To niekoniecznie problem samego forum, ale jakiś czas temu przestało działać linkowanie do Google Moje Mapy. Mam tam stworzonych kilka map inwestycji i nie da się ich wyświetlić. Macie podobne problemy?
> 
> Przykłady:
> *ZESTAWIENIE NIEZABUDOWANYCH DZIAŁEK W CENTRUM WROCŁAWIA*
> *Inwestycje - ul.Krakowska*
> *Mapa inwestycji na Kępie Mieszczańskiej*


[IT mode on]
U mnie działa
[IT mode off]


----------



## Sławek

Nie mogę dodać zdjęć z poziomu forum, linkowanie zdjęć z zewnętrznego serwera działa. 
Wyświetla się mi komunikat, że 1 zdjęcie może mieć maksymalnie 10KB dla jpg. To chyba miniaturki lub ikonki


----------



## uqad

Nie wiem, czy tylko u mnie, ale większość działów ma problem z przenoszeniem do pierwszej nieprzeczytanej odpowiedni w danym wątku/temacie. Bądź też temat jest oznaczony jako przeczytany mimo że nie było fizycznej możliwości, żebym do niego w ciągu ostatnich paru godzin zajrzał.


----------



## bystrzak2000

^^ U mnie jest to samo. Pokazuje mi posty jako przeczytane, ale tylko w wątkach które przeglądałem w ostatnich kilku dniach. Te starsze lub te, gdzie nigdy nie zaglądałem, pokazuje jako nieprzeczytane.


----------



## MacOlej

^^ Podłączam się, mam ten sam problem.


----------



## Zyzio

przecież to znany "ficzer" od czasu przejścia na nowy silnik... od wczoraj tu jesteście?


----------



## bad455

Nie, to jest akurat dość nowe. Od dwóch czy trzech tygodni wszystkie watki z ostatnim postem starszym niż miesiąc widnieją na listach jako nieprzeczytane, a wcześniej widniały jako przeczytane ¯\*_*(ツ)*_*/¯


----------



## uqad

Zyzio said:


> przecież to znany "ficzer" od czasu przejścia na nowy silnik... od wczoraj tu jesteście?


Dla mnie to pierwsza taka sytuacja, od zmiany silnika forum, myślałem, że to nowy problem.

Szkoda, że to bardzo utrudnia korzystanie z forum.


----------



## yavien

bad455 said:


> Nie, to jest akurat dość nowe. Od dwóch czy trzech tygodni *wszystkie* watki z ostatnim postem starszym niż miesiąc widnieją na listach jako nieprzeczytane, a wcześniej widniały jako przeczytane ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Sęk w tym, że nie wszystkie. U mnie na liście obserwowanych "nieprzeczytane" są wątki od takiego, gdzie ostatni post jest z 16.08.2021 do wątku z ostatnim postem 27.05.2021. Starsze wątki są oznaczone jako nieprzeczytane. Wejście w wątek z ostatnim postem starszym niż miesiąc oczywiście, niestety, przenosi na pierwszą stronę, niezależnie od oznaczenia czy przeczytany czy nie. Jest to utrudnienie, zgadzam się z @uqad


----------



## Czifo

bad455 said:


> Nie, to jest akurat dość nowe. Od dwóch czy trzech tygodni wszystkie watki z ostatnim postem starszym niż miesiąc widnieją na listach jako nieprzeczytane, a wcześniej widniały jako przeczytane ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Może przeczytałeś niedokładnie?


----------



## bystrzak2000

Zyzio said:


> przecież to znany "ficzer" od czasu przejścia na nowy silnik... od wczoraj tu jesteście?


U mnie czegoś tego takiego nigdy nie było. Używam funkcji "oznacz jako przeczytane" i po przejrzeniu interesująych mnie tematów mam zawsze wszystkie wątki oznaczone jako przeczytane. Wchodzę do działu następnego dnia i wątki, do których zaglądałem poprzednim razem pozostają oznaczone jako przeczytane, a te do których nie zaglądałem, są oznaczone jako nieprzeczytane, mimo iż we wszystkich wątkach są nowe posty.


----------



## Zyzio

Uściślijmy. Są dwa problemy, jeden znany od początku przejścia na nowy silnik:
w wątku w którym nic nie pojawiało się ponad miesiąc - wchodzisz i lądujesz na początku wątku, pomimo wejścia przez "wejdź na pierwszy nieprzeczytany".

Drugi problem: ze dwa razy zdarzyło się ostatnio (w ciągu ostatnich 2 miesięcy?) skasowanie listy wątków "przeczytanych", wygląda, że jakaś baza "wyleciała".
Wydaje mi się, że ten problem wystąpił dwa razy (ale mogę się mylić), więc mimo wszystko to był incydent, a nie "ficzer".


----------



## MacOlej

To ja wrzucę konkretny przykład:
1. Wczoraj wszedłem do działu "Transport miejski i regionalny".
2. Przeczytałem tylko wątki krakowskie.
3. Na koniec kliknąłem "Mark All Read", wszystkie wątki zmieniły się na odczytane.
4. Teraz wchodzę i widzę takie coś:










5. Klikam na tytuł wątku "[Kraków] Szybka Kolej Aglomeracyjna" i oczywiście przenosi mnie do ostatniego postu, bo myśli, że cały wątek jest przeze mnie już odczytany. Podczas gdy w rzeczywistości od mojej wczorajszej wizyty doszło jakieś 7 postów.

Problem trwa u mnie od chyba ponad tygodnia i jest skrajnie irytujący.


----------



## bystrzak2000

^^ O, dokładnie to samo jest u mnie.


----------



## notdot

MacOlej said:


> 3. Na koniec kliknąłem "Mark All Read", wszystkie wątki zmieniły się na odczytane.


to nie klikaj w mark all read tylko ustaw sobie śledzenie wątków a potem klikasz NEW (przycisk na górze obok twojego awatara)
a ustawiasz w filtrach tych nowych takie cuda









do tego odpowiednie wątki lub całe działy zaznaczasz jako Follow (bez luz z powiadomieniami na maila)


----------



## Zyzio

^^ dobrze gada, wódki mu dać!

Jeszcze "save as default".


----------



## bad455

Z listą "what's new" jest taki problem, że jeśli dasz ignora autorowi wątku, który śledzisz, to na tej liście już go nie zobaczysz.
Oczywiście dla VS to nie jest bug tylko ficzer...


----------



## ArtiiP

^^ SOA#1 

wyczyść cache na wstępie, ewentualnie <ctrl><shift>+r na tej stronie.

aaa i pewnie trzeba wyłączyć ochronę (tarczka po lewej urla, obok kłódki) ale to od baaaardzo dawna nie działało.


----------



## Mr X

Mr X said:


> Mam pytanie o zdjęcia.
> Mam tak, że zdjęcia nie ładują się automatycznie - jest tylko taka czerwona, kwadratowa, kropkowana ramka w którą trzeba kliknąć i pokazuje się zdjęcie na forum (nie na osobnej karcie). I to jest OK. Ale od kilku dni mam tak, że po kliknięciu w kwadracik jakby nie rozsuwa się strona - zdjęcie się otwiera ale nakłada się na inne posty, na inne zdjęcia itd. Wina forum czy może coś się przeglądarka zwaliła?
> Mam wrażenie, że zmienił się sam czerwony kwadracik - teraz jest jakby z odbiciem - coś jakby dwie ramki nałożone na siebie z lekkim przesunięciem. Wcześniej była to chyba zwykła ramka (choć nie zwracałem na to jakiejś szczególnej uwagi)


Pozwoliłem sobie dodać zrzut z ekranu (górne zdjęcia nie otwarte, ramki 'z odbiciem', otwarte ostatnie zdjęcie z posta). Na innym komputerze w tej samej przeglądarce zdjęcia ładują się normalnie. Aby było śmieszniej ten zrzut z ekranu dodał się jak trzeba - powstała 'pojedyncza' ramka i strona 'rozsuwa się' prawidłowo... Edit: Okazuje się, że jest prawidłowo tylko w wersji 'preview' pisanego posta. Po dodaniu posta ramka robi się 'podwójna', a zdjęcie jest jakby tłem forum. 
Poniższy zrzut jest z tematu o Południowej Obwodnicy Warszawy. Wylogowanie/zalogowanie oraz odświeżanie strony nie pomaga.
Zdjęcia otwiera się jakby jako tło forum...


----------



## yavien

wifon said:


> A ja właśnie miałem zapytać czy z pamiętaniem ostatniego nieprzeczytanego posta coś się zmieniło, bo wszedłem w jeden wątek i wylądowałem na poście napisanym ponad miesiąc temu. Zgodnie z tym co piszecie, i jak sam pamiętam że było, powinienem wylądować na pierwszym poście tego tematu.





MacOlej said:


> Pociągnąłem temat w angielskim wątku technicznym, jest szansa na poprawę:


Nie wiem od kiedy, ja zauważyłam przed chwilą, ale chyba się naprawiło. Weszłam w wątek który był przeczytany w całości i ostatni post był dawno, 3 miesiące temu, teraz doszły nowe posty i wątek był oznaczony jako nieprzeczytany.
Wylądowałam tam, gdzie powinnam: na pierwszej nieprzeczytanej wiadomości (a kiedyś na pierwszej stronie)
Mała rzecz, a cieszy.

Może te nieoczekiwane oznaczenia przeczytany/nieprzeczytany miały związek z naprawą bazy?


----------



## notdot

znowu forum nawala, bo napisałem posta i go wcięło, tego też piszę już drugi raz


----------



## bloniaq_s8

yyy gdzie wyłączyć automatyczne śledzenie wątku gdy napiszę jakigoś posta?


----------



## bad455

bloniaq_s8 said:


> yyy gdzie wyłączyć automatyczne śledzenie wątku gdy napiszę jakigoś posta?











Skyscraper City Forum







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Spit33

Mam pytane, czy w aplikacji mobilnej wyświetlają się zdjęcia?
U mnie nie ma zdjęć jest tylko link do zdjęcia. Słabo się to przegląda.
2-3 dni temu wszystko było OK.


----------



## Mônsterior

Hej  Słuchajcie, czy jest możliwość wyłączenia tej debilnej autokorekty podczas pisania posta (korzystam z Safari)?

Doprowadza mnie ona do pasji, tak gównianej korekty nie widziałem jeszcze nigdy 🤣

Może jestem upośledzony, ale nie widzę tego w żadnych ustawieniach forum. Z góry dzięki za pomoc 🥰


----------



## MichalJ

Poszukaj w ustawieniach przeglądarki, to nie jest funkcja forum.


----------



## locate

Spit33 said:


> Mam pytane, czy w aplikacji mobilnej wyświetlają się zdjęcia?
> U mnie nie ma zdjęć jest tylko link do zdjęcia. Słabo się to przegląda.
> 2-3 dni temu wszystko było OK.


U mnie też się nie wyświetlają. Są linki do zdjęć, ale one również nie działają


----------



## ikris

locate said:


> U mnie też się nie wyświetlają. Są linki do zdjęć, ale one również nie działają


Właśnie miałem pisać, że mi też przestały się wyświetlać. Jedynie „view attachment” i dopiero po otwarciu widać.


----------



## MichalJ

Możecie reklamować, ale dostaniecie odpowiedź, żeby nie używać aplikacji, tylko przeglądarki www.


----------



## Mônsterior

MichalJ said:


> Poszukaj w ustawieniach przeglądarki, to nie jest funkcja forum.


Ok, spróbuję, chociaż to działa tak dziadowsko tylko na forum.


----------



## locate

MichalJ said:


> Możecie reklamować, ale dostaniecie odpowiedź, żeby nie używać aplikacji, tylko przeglądarki www.


Napisałem maila do wsparcia technicznego tapatalk. Może coś pomogą.


----------



## cin

ikris said:


> Właśnie miałem pisać, że mi też przestały się wyświetlać. Jedynie „view attachment” i dopiero po otwarciu widać.


W Tapatalku to samo. Tzn. kliknięcie linka otwiera w przeglądarce główna stronę skyscrapercity Anię zdjęcie.


----------



## notdot

cin said:


> W Tapatalku to samo.


ale to chyba jest problem z taptalkiem


----------



## MichalJ

Aplikacje są oparte na tapatalku. I tak jak mówiłem - oficjalna odpowiedź jest "nie są wspierane, proszę przejść na oglądanie przez przeglądarkę mobilną."


----------



## locate

MichalJ said:


> Aplikacje są oparte na tapatalku. I tak jak mówiłem - oficjalna odpowiedź jest "nie są wspierane, proszę przejść na oglądanie przez przeglądarkę mobilną."


Z tapatalk dostałem odpowiedź, że wiedzą o problemie i pracują nad jego rozwiązaniem.


----------



## Martyna25

Proszę moderatora, żeby skasował ostatnie 3 posty, bo się zdublowały z powodu błędu.


----------



## 625

Martyna25 said:


> Proszę moderatora, żeby skasował ostatnie 3 posty, bo się zdublowały z powodu błędu.


Przecież powyżej są posty 3 różnych osób? Zresztą to nie ten wątek, proszę tu:








Księga skarg i wniosków (zgłoszenia z linkami!)


Ktoś tu beki z prawicy nie zauważył? :dunno: Beka nie beka. Syf jest. Wystarczy, że jest w Polsce, nie trzeba go eksportować.




www.skyscrapercity.com




i jak w tytule, z linkiem.


----------



## Zyzio

Hm, nie działa mi funkcja Edit na tym poście i na następnym też nie.
Przeładowałem stronę, wczytałem wątek od nowa do nowej karty. Nic.

Nie wiem czy to chwilowa wina bazy, czy jakiś bug.


----------



## yavien

Czy jest gdzieś w opcjach forum sprawdzenie, gdzie mnie ktoś przywołał/zacytował? Czytam SSC na przeglądarce w telefonie


----------



## Lombat

Można włączyć alerty i informuje.








Skyscraper City Forum







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## notdot

yavien said:


> Czy jest gdzieś w opcjach forum sprawdzenie, gdzie mnie ktoś przywołał/zacytował? Czytam SSC na przeglądarce w telefonie


tak, klikasz na avatar na górze strony po prawej
potem alerts a potem w menu po lewej w Reactions received
czyli tu www.skyscrapercity.com/account/reactions




Zyzio said:


> Hm, nie działa mi funkcja Edit


jak mawiają informatycy
u mnie działa


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

Mam pytanie, co to za nowa opcja - Grow Your Business? Pojawiła się nad "upgrade to premium member"


----------



## Grvl

Zawsze jak cytuję czyjś post ze zdjęciem wrzuconym na serwer forumowy, to w cytacie wyświetla mi sę coś takiego zamiast zdjęcia. Tak jest u wszystkich, czy tylko u mnie? I czy da się to jakoś naprawić?


----------



## Zyzio

Grvl said:


> Zawsze jak cytuję czyjś post ze zdjęciem wrzuconym na serwer forumowy, to w cytacie wyświetla mi sę coś takiego zamiast zdjęcia. Tak jest u wszystkich, czy tylko u mnie? I czy da się to jakoś naprawić?



To chyba zależy skąd serwowane jest zdjęcie - jak wrzucisz na forum, to tak się dzieje jak napisałeś.
Jak wrzucone na zewn. hosting, np. imgur - to już nie.
Są pewne ustawienia forum, których nie da się z poziomu użytkownika zmienić,
np. ostatnio zmienili wielkość wyświetlanego playera Youtuba.
Owszem ja sobie jakimś Stylusem mogę to zmienić, ale nie wstawię posta z większym lub mniejszym obiektem dla wszystkich.

i tu chyba też tak jest.


----------



## Grvl

Z tym forumowym hostingiem jest więcej problemów niż pożytku :/


----------



## notdot

Zyzio said:


> To chyba zależy skąd serwowane jest zdjęcie - jak wrzucisz na forum, to tak się dzieje jak napisałeś.
> Jak wrzucone na zewn. hosting, np. imgur - to już nie.


potwierdzam


----------



## notdot

a co to za nowa funkcja nad "edycją posta"?


----------



## Lombat

Grvl said:


> Zawsze jak cytuję czyjś post ze zdjęciem wrzuconym na serwer forumowy, to w cytacie wyświetla mi sę coś takiego zamiast zdjęcia. Tak jest u wszystkich, czy tylko u mnie?


Z reguły robię ctr+c i ctrl+v, ale jak już cytuje czyjeś zdjęcia to raczej 1, 2, czasami 3.


----------



## Grvl

ja już zacząłem zdjęćaz forumowegu hostingu w cytatach kopiowac, wrzucać na imgur i podmieniać


----------



## 19Dako20

głupia sprawa, w jednym z wątków kliknąłem w 3 kropki (prawy górny róg postu) następnie 'only show this user' i widzę tylko siebie, czy jest możliwość wyjścia z tego?


----------



## yavien

19Dako20 said:


> głupia sprawa, w jednym z wątków kliknąłem w 3 kropki (prawy górny róg postu) następnie 'only show this user' i widzę tylko siebie, czy jest możliwość wyjścia z tego?


Też to zrobiłam. Nie wiem jak udało się wyjść, przeklikałam wszystkie opcje forum i w końcu znów widzę posty normalnie


----------



## 19Dako20

Zamknij przrglądarke i odpal ssc ponownie* @yavien *


----------



## bad455

To jest tylko prosty filtr. Klikasz "wstecz", albo zamykasz kartę przeglądarki, albo klikasz w nazwę działu (nad tytułem wątku), albo z pasku adresu usuwasz fragment z ID użytkownika (?u=xxxx) i klikasz enter.
I nie, nie trzeba zamykać przeglądarki... 🤦‍♂️


----------



## notdot

19Dako20 said:


> głupia sprawa, w jednym z wątków kliknąłem w 3 kropki (prawy górny róg postu) następnie 'only show this user' i widzę tylko siebie, czy jest możliwość wyjścia z tego?


kliknij w żeby przeszło do ostatniego posta




za to od kilku dni zauważam, że wysyłanie postu objawia się czasem jego zniknięciem
też tak macie?


----------



## MichalJ

Mamy tak nieregularnie od dawna.

Sposób zaradzenia sobie:

1. Kliknąć w pole wprowadzania tekstu posta.
2. Control-z

I wysłać jeszcze raz.


----------



## notdot

MichalJ said:


> Sposób zaradzenia sobie:
> 
> 1. Kliknąć w pole wprowadzania tekstu posta.
> 2. Control-z
> 
> I wysłać jeszcze raz.


no właśnie u mnie ctrl-z nie chce działać, dawne forum właśnie tak miało, że się dało odratować pisanego posta
teraz nie, więc jak coś dłuższego piszę to ctrl-a zaznacz wszystko i ctrl-c


----------



## MichalJ

A klikasz w pole tekstowe przed control-z? To jest u mnie kluczowe.


----------



## notdot

nie wiem 
edit
ok sprawdziłem, działa, dzięki
kluczowe jest kliknięcie w pole tekstowe


----------



## Pogodynek

Szczerze mówiąc, ta opcja pokazywania postów wybranej osoby jest ciekawa. Może się kiedyś przydać, w przeciwieństwie do "Grow Your Business"


----------



## frydzio

Jest jakiś problem z umieszczaniem obrazów w tekście (link do posta) Wstawiłem screena poprzez Ctrl-C, Ctrl-V i dodatkowo podpiąłem pod obrazek link. Skutkuje to dziwnym stylem przypisanym do obrazka


CSS:


    padding-bottom: 53.815261044177%;
    padding-bottom: min(53.815261044177%, 536px);

W efekcie między obrazem a tekstem poniżej jest wielka przerwa.


----------



## Maciej_1976

Może nie jest to problem i nie jestem też tak zupełnie nowy na forum ale mam pytanie 
*Czy na tym forum jest coś w rodzaju tagów? *
Wiem że tego typu pytana zadają lamusy ale nie mogę znaleźć takiej funkcjonalności. Ułatwiłaby mi ona przeszukiwanie forum 
Z góry dzieki


----------



## MichalJ

Są tagi, np. ten wątek jest otagowany (co widać pod tytułem wątku) tagiem 'zabiorom'.








Search tags







www.skyscrapercity.com




Ale nie miej zbyt dużych oczekiwań do tej funkcji.


----------



## notdot

Maciej_1976 said:


> *Czy na tym forum jest coś w rodzaju tagów? *


na starym silniku były i działały
na nowym silniku nie działały i nie było
potem wprowadzili i niby są ale nadal nie działają


----------



## Maciej_1976

Ok, dziękwoać za info


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Co to za zjeeeene reklamy sie teraz wyświetlają? To już na jakimś onecie jest normalniej 🤬🤬


----------



## notdot

bloniaq_s8 said:


> reklamy


adblock? mówi to panu coś panie Ferdku?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

notdot said:


> adblock? mówi to panu coś panie Ferdku?


Niby niewolno. Po za tym problem mam na tablecie a tu adbloka nie ma


----------



## kamilchw

bloniaq_s8 said:


> Niby niewolno. Po za tym problem mam na tablecie a tu adbloka nie ma


Opera ma wbudowane blokowanie reklam  Posiadam na telefonie z Androidem


----------



## Zachu.

bloniaq_s8 said:


> Niby niewolno. Po za tym problem mam na tablecie a tu adbloka nie ma


Ty to faktycznie jakiś lewy jesteś. Przecież to można nawet na telefonie doinstalować do Firefoxa.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Taaa?? Dajesz, pytałem sie już o to i nikt nic nie napisał. Tylko nie taki z vpn


----------



## Zachu.

Trzy kropki -> ustawienia -> zaawansowane -> dodatki


----------



## bad455

^^ Dokładnie tak, w mobilnym Firefoxie można włączyć pluginy, niestety z mocno okrojonej listy, ale jest uBlock, więc to w sumie wystarczy. Ja w ten sposób poprawiłem sobie lekko użyteczność forum (m.in. przenosząc pasek z menu na dół okna), postaram się wrzucić niedługo do właściwego wątku odpowiednie instrukcje 😉


----------



## bloniaq_s8

A coś do chroma? nie korzystam z ff od jakiś 10 lat (poza robotą ale to tylko systemowo)


----------



## ArtiiP

cos do chroma? no to zmienić go na coś chromosilnikowego co ma adbloki wbudowane (almost evrything,, except chrome)*
pozostaje jeszcze coś w stylu pi-hole-a albo siakiegoś adblokowego lokalnego vpn (ale to działa tak sobie, często robiąc jakieś fikołki z siecią, znaczy pojawiam sie i znikam)

* google nie lubi dodatków co wycinają ich przychód, wiec je bananuje (bez jakiś mega sztuczek, co na mobilu trudniejsze, to nie ma łatwej opcji)


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Próbowałem przejść na ff jak sie forum zmieniło i nakładki były tylko na ff ale sie nieludzko mi przekonać. Safari tez mi jakoś nie leży. Starość i lenistwo 🤣


----------



## Zachu.

bloniaq_s8 said:


> A coś do chroma? nie korzystam z ff od jakiś 10 lat (poza robotą ale to tylko systemowo)











uBlock Origin


Nareszcie skuteczny bloker charakteryzujący się niskim użyciem procesora i pamięci.




chrome.google.com


----------



## bad455

Ale piszecie o mobilnym chrome? Bo o ile na komputerach każda popularna przeglądarka wspiera rozszerzenia i ma możliwość instalacji uBlocka, o tyle na telefonach tylko mobilny Firefox i tylko kilkanaście starannie wyselekcjonowanych i zweryfikowanych rozszerzeń.


----------



## mateusz.el

Wam też wywala te okienko "create post"? ...czy tylko ja coś zepsułem u siebie?


----------



## WhiskeySix

mateusz.el said:


> Wam też wywala te okienko "create post"? ...czy tylko ja coś zepsułem u siebie?


U mnie też sie pojawiło.
Najwyraźniej: i_t's not a bug it's a feature._


----------



## Sławek

mateusz.el said:


> Wam też wywala te okienko "create post"? ...czy tylko ja coś zepsułem u siebie?


Też i mnie to irytuje, bo ilekroć wchodzę w listę na jakieś podforum muszę klikać "cancel", bo się pole tworzenia nowej wiadomości rozwija i zajmuje pół ekranu komputera stacjonarnego.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Nie działa na to filtr uBlocka? U mnie się kilka razy pojawiło ale już się ogarnęło to forum


----------



## Ktos_1988

Cześć,

Podobno jest na forum wątek o turystyce, ale nie mogę go nigdzie znaleźć albo go nie widzę. Pomożecie?

Dzięki!


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Ktos_1988 said:


> Cześć,
> 
> Podobno jest na forum wątek o turystyce, ale nie mogę go nigdzie znaleźć albo go nie widzę. Pomożecie?
> 
> Dzięki!


do wyboru do koloru


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forums/turystyka-miejska-i-nie-tylko.3383/


----------



## Ktos_1988

Wyskakuje:
*Oops! We ran into some problems.*
You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

uuu niedobrze, nie powinieneś mieć problemów skoro masz już 100 postów


----------



## Ktos_1988

^^ A co mają do tego posty? Dostęp tylko dla tych co napisali powyżej 100 postów?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Tak jest napisane, ale nie wiem jak to działa. Inne wątki w hyde parku działają?


----------



## Ktos_1988

^^ A gdzie znajdę Hyde Park, by to sprawdzić?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Ktos_1988 said:


> ^^ A gdzie znajdę Hyde Park, by to sprawdzić?


----------



## Kemo

Ktos_1988 said:


> Wyskakuje:
> *Oops! We ran into some problems.*
> You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.


Teraz już powinno działać


----------



## notdot

czy mi się zdaje czy pod nickiem usera już się nie wyświetla info że jest np. zbanowany?


----------



## Kemo

Wyświetla się. 
No chyba, że ma bana na konkretny wątek, to wtedy nie,


----------



## Ktos_1988

Działa! Dzięki za pomoc! Ale tego dużo...


----------



## Sławek

bloniaq_s8 said:


> Nie działa na to filtr uBlocka? U mnie się kilka razy pojawiło ale już się ogarnęło to forum


Nie działa. Za każdym razem na liście wątków mam taki widok, muszę klikać niżej "cancel".


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Próbowałeś pipeta zaznaczyć tylko ten obszar? U mnie blokuje teraz


----------



## Sławek

bloniaq_s8 said:


> Próbowałeś pipeta zaznaczyć tylko ten obszar? U mnie blokuje teraz


Dzięki,. Nawet nie zdawałem sobie sprawy, że coś takiego istnieje. Ok, póki nie będę tworzył jakiegoś nowego wątku, problem rozwiązany


----------



## sanders82

Czy tylko ja mam coś takiego od niedawna, że nasza główna polska cześć strony zjeżdża mi automatycznie w dół o jakieś 500px? I to tylko jak jestem zalogowany? Testowane na Firefoxie i Edge, w trybach incognito i normalnie, z dodatkami i bez. Podstrony działają normalnie.


----------



## michael_siberia

U mnie też wąsko i do tego wyrównanie do prawej. Aktualnie używam SSC Classic od kantorka.


----------



## kaktus

Co tu się odjaniepawla? jedne wąskie drugie szerokie?


----------



## sanders82

Testy na produkcji?


----------



## kryst

Spooky. said:


> Polecam, sprawdziłem, działa.


U mnie nie działa niestety


----------



## Darek Yoker

kaktus said:


> Co tu się odjaniepawla? jedne wąskie drugie szerokie?


U mnie tylko szerokie  nowe posty jak na ekran + 108 cali  - pod tv podłączyć SC czy co  - jak zaczęli robić dzisiaj "modernizacje" tak zrobili - jeszcze reklamy z prawej strony zachodzą na posty których oczywiście "bez odreklamiacza" nie da się normalnie wyłączyć żeby nie było ...


----------



## MortisPL

Uff, chyba naprawili


----------



## Best_before

^^ To raczej @kantorek, kudos!


----------



## lukas29

MortisPL said:


> Uff, chyba naprawili



nie

teraz mam wszystko porówno


----------



## Sławek

@Luki_SL
Chyba zmiana coś ma wspólnego z funkcją moderatora, bo moderatorskie posty się wyświetlają u mnie ok, a użytkowników - źle.


----------



## notdot

no nie no masakra
rozjechane na maksa, zaktualizowałem skrypt od @kantorek i teraz nie mam belki nad postem z datą postu i innymi informacjami, nawet tych 3 kropek żeby edytować post


aaaa dobra, musiała cała przeglądarka się zresetować, teraz jest super, jak dawniej
dziękuję pan @kantorek


----------



## Sławek

Do ublock dodałem taką regułę:


Code:


www.skyscrapercity.com##.message-inner:style(flex-wrap: wrap;)

i może teraz nie jest idealnie jak było, ale forum ma pełną szerokość w komputerze, bo zauważyłem, że rozjechanie forum dotyczy ekranów powyżej 900px


----------



## Krzychu70

notdot said:


> no nie no masakra
> rozjechane na maksa, zaktualizowałem skrypt od @kantorek i teraz nie mam belki nad postem z datą postu i innymi informacjami, nawet tych 3 kropek żeby edytować post
> 
> 
> aaaa dobra, musiała cała przeglądarka się zresetować, teraz jest super, jak dawniej
> dziękuję pan @kantorek


Ja usunąłem ten skrypt od @kantorek, po czym zainstalowałem ponownie - pomogło


----------



## Pawelski

Krzychu70 said:


> Ja usunąłem ten skrypt od @kantorek, po czym zainstalowałem ponownie - pomogło


^^
Mi też pomogło!!!


----------



## oels

Pawelski said:


> ^^
> Mi też pomogło!!!


mozna linka do skryptu?


----------



## Pawelski

oels said:


> mozna linka do skryptu?


^^




__





SSC Classic — pobierz to rozszerzenie do 🦊 Firefoksa (pl)


Pobierz dodatek „SSC Classic” do Firefoksa. Dodatek nadaje niektórym elementom strony <a href="https://prod.outgoing.prod.webservices.mozgcp.net/v1/c4f21713d80be6495527aa43224fd8e245a7d7a0327a32e9048504f96cd6ba66/http%3A//skyscrapercity.com" rel="nofollow">skyscrapercity.com</a> nieco bardziej...




addons.mozilla.org


----------



## Sławek

Ok, mi też pomogło, poza tym miałem starszą wersję SSC-Classic, aktualizacja do najnowszej pomogła.

link:
https://addons.mozilla.org/pl/firefox/addon/ssc-classic/
musisz mieć firefoxa, w nim pobierasz na dysk i masz plik xpi
zmieniasz rozszerzenie xpi na zip i rozpakowujesz
pliki rozpakowujesz do jakiegoś katalogu i usuwać folder z meta danymi
w Chrome ręcznie instalujesz rozszerzenie podając ten folder jako źródło


----------



## Lombat

oels said:


> mozna linka do skryptu?





bad455 said:


> *SSC Classic*
> autor: @kantorek
> pobieranie (jako samodzielny dodatek do Firefoksa nie wymaga Stylusa): SSC Classic — pobierz to rozszerzenie do 🦊 Firefoksa (pl)
> liczba pobrań: 268 (2020-06)
> post źródłowy: Problemy techniczne forum


----------



## lukas29

po odinstalowaniu i zainstalowaniu na nowo scryptu
działa jak powinno


----------



## Zyzio

^^ a wystarczyło po prostu zrobić aktualizację:



http://imgur.com/Fa3wUJy


----------



## oels

Działa, dzięki


----------



## mjarski

Z góry przepraszam za swoje lamerstwo, ale nie mogę sobie poradzić z usunięciem koślawego podpisu w niewyświetlającymi się polskimi znakami pod moim awatarem i nigdzie nie mogę znaleźć podpowiedzi, jak to zrobić. W ustawieniach konta nie mogę tego nigdzie znaleźć.









Jeżeli ktoś może pomóc, to będę wdzięczny.


----------



## mjarski

Dziękuję


----------



## elot360

Takie spostrzeżenie, nowa "okejka"


----------



## Muri 91

Muri 91 said:


> Przed zmianą wyglądu forum miałem ustawiony tytuł profilu (nie jestem pewien tej nazwy, w aplikacji mobilnej widnieje on jako Title) "Pociąg do kolei". Po zmianie jego zapis to "Poci&#261;g do kolei" i nie można go edytować ani w aplikacji, ani w wersji przeglądarkowej.Czy ktoś wyżej od zwykłego użytkownika ma możliwość usunięcia tego parametru albo jego zmiany, by nie straszył krzaczkami, czy funkcjonalność ta została całkowicie wycofana i jakoś będę musiał żyć z tym HTML-owym ą?





SQ5IRZ said:


> ZTCP trzeba pisać do adminów.





mjarski said:


> Z góry przepraszam za swoje lamerstwo, ale nie mogę sobie poradzić z usunięciem koślawego podpisu w niewyświetlającymi się polskimi znakami pod moim awatarem i nigdzie nie mogę znaleźć podpowiedzi, jak to zrobić. W ustawieniach konta nie mogę tego nigdzie znaleźć.
> 
> Jeżeli ktoś może pomóc, to będę wdzięczny.





mjarski said:


> Dziękuję


Czy w związku z powyższym ja również mogę prosić o to samo?


----------



## shadow95

Powiadomienia o nowych wpisach obserwowanych wątków wróciły  Był deploy na produkcji forum


----------



## demoos

U mnie dalej nie dziala


----------



## jakuber

demoos said:


> U mnie dalej nie dziala


Wejdź w wątek który obserwujesz i wtedy powiadomienia z niego będą już działać.


----------



## demoos

Nie dziala.


----------



## shadow95

No to może dalej jest losowo, jak ktoś pisał. Mnie od 2 miesięcy w ogóle nie działały, dziś po 15tej dostałem ich kilka.


----------



## Maciekd

Hej, jak otwieram niektóre wątki to pojawia mi się taki komunikat - *"Oops! We ran into some problems.*
*You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action."*

Co ciekawe, na Firefoxie nie ma takiego problemu.Tylko na Chrome
Co mam zrobić zeby móc oglądać forum na Chrome


----------



## 625

Maciekd said:


> Co mam zrobić zeby móc oglądać forum na Chrome


Zlikwidować drugie konto.


----------



## lexus400

tylko jak to zrobic jak wyskakuje komunikat - "You have been banned for the following reason: multikonto."

Czyli zostałem zbanowany, ale w jakie ustawienia teraz wejsc???


----------



## 625

lexus400 said:


> tylko jak to zrobic jak wyskakuje komunikat - "You have been banned for the following reason: multikonto."
> 
> Czyli zostałem zbanowany, ale w jakie ustawienia teraz wejsc???


Napisz do @vsadmin który coś zmieniał 5 miesięcy temu na Twoim koncie.


----------



## Stolpermann

Chyba niechcący zostalem multikonciarzem. Nie wiadomo dlaczego zostałem wylogowany, a potem ale bez mojej wiedzy zalogowany jako stolpermann2. Jeżeli takie konto istnieje to proszę albo je zlikwidowC, albo nie zwracać na nie uwagi. A juz się bałem, że na SSC kolejna rewolucja, likwidacja Klubu I wyzerowanie wszystkich liczników.
Niestety wiek robi swoje.....


----------



## michalsky

Sorry jeśli było już dyskutowane, ale właśnie tego dotyczy moje pytanie. W starej wersji forum była opcja szukania frazy w danym wątku, czy teraz tego nie ma czy ja coś nie ogarniam?


----------



## Kemo

U góry masz okno wyszukiwania, wpisujesz to co chcesz znaleźć i wybierasz "in this thread"


----------



## michalsky

Kemo said:


> U góry masz okno wyszukiwania, wpisujesz to co chcesz znaleźć i wybierasz "in this thread"


Dzięki! nie ogarnąłem, że trzeba zacząć pisaći wtedy się rzeczywiście pojawia ta opcja.


----------



## gauomzei

Gdzie się włącza żeby mi wyświetlało wpisy z Twittera i innych mediów społecznościowych na forum? Widzę tylko linki, a na poprzednim komputerze (który padł na amen) wszystko działało normalnie...










Jak coś to wszystkie pluginy próbowałem wyłączać, nie pomaga . Przeglądarka Firefox.


----------



## ponton

Sprawdź w Firefoksie Ustawienia->Prywatność. Ostatnio mogli zwiększyć zabezpieczenia przed śledzeniem, co powoduje m.in. brak wyświetlania treści osadzonych.


----------



## gauomzei

ponton said:


> Sprawdź w Firefoksie Ustawienia->Prywatność. Ostatnio mogli zwiększyć zabezpieczenia przed śledzeniem, co powoduje m.in. brak wyświetlania treści osadzonych.


Na to nie wpadłem, dzięki!


----------



## Tornado1985

Utworzyłem tymczasowo konto "Tornado1985", ponieważ z konta "bartekmk" nie mogę pisać ani dawać lajków, niemożliwa jest również korespondencja priv, widzę jedynie komunikat: "You have insufficient privileges to reply here ". Prośba o wyjaśnienie sprawy.


----------



## 625

Tornado1985 said:


> Utworzyłem tymczasowo konto "Tornado1985", ponieważ z konta "bartekmk" nie mogę pisać ani dawać lajków, niemożliwa jest również korespondencja priv, widzę jedynie komunikat: "You have insufficient privileges to reply here ". Prośba o wyjaśnienie sprawy.


Sprawdź oryginalny mail, ten z Twoim nazwiskiem.


----------



## bartekmk

625 said:


> Sprawdź oryginalny mail, ten z Twoim nazwiskiem.


Dzięki za ekspresową reakcję  Konto "*Tornado1985" *można skasować.


----------



## jutlandzki

Z ciekawości: jaka jest mniej więcej długość wątku przy której zachodzi niebezpieczeństwo wykrzaczenia? Wątek PKB po moim poście się zawiesił, lajk z niego zawiesił mi stronę alertów, potem się odetkało - napisałem wniosek o restart w wątku obok, ale załapałem, że w sumie są i ze dwa razy dłuższe wątki i działają, to go skasowałem... @ps-man jednak zdążył zadziałać.
Nie bijcie za psucie forum


----------



## elot360

Mnie jakiś czas temu nie chciało przesłać żadnego postu


----------



## jutlandzki

To jeszcze dopiszę, że fakt, iż postów z zamkniętego wątku nie da się cytować, jest cokolwiek głupi w sytuacji restartu. Rozumiem, czemu tak jest, bo nie temu w zasadzie zamykanie wątku domyślnie służy, ale może poszukaćby od sterujących forumem mozliwości odblokowania tegoż?


----------



## bad455

Przy takich akcjach z kontynuowaniem wątków najlepiej byłoby po prostu przenieść część postów (np. 100 ostatnich albo wszystkie z ostatniego tygodnia) ze starego do nowego wątku (jest nawet opcja wydzielenia wybranych postów do nowego wątku) i wówczas nie byłoby problemu z kontynuowaniem dyskusji.


----------



## jutlandzki

OIDP to przy takiej akcji stary PHP poszedł w niebyt, więc może lepiej nie 

VV tak, ale chodzi o to, że w watku po zamknięciu znikają przyciski quote, więc w nowym cytować trzeba 'ręcznie' i nie daje to przydatnych odnośników do cytowanych postów (hm, choć w sumie teraz myślę, że przecież można też ręcznie dopisać id postu - ale wygodne to na pewno nie jest)


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Zawsze tworząc kontynuację wątku wrzucało się link do ostatniego posta z "starego" wątku.


----------



## ArtiiP

ponton said:


> Sprawdź w Firefoksie Ustawienia->Prywatność.


problemy były od dawna, i nie trzeba tam globalnie grzebać, a wystarczy dla tej witryny (klikamy w tą tarczkę obok urla)


----------



## schuttenbach

Od paru dni po kliknięciu w NEW na górze pokazuje mi wszystkie wątki z nowymi postami, a nie tylko te zasubskrybowane, mimo ustawienia filtrów "nieprzeczytane" i "zasubskrybowane". Ma ktoś tak?


----------



## demoos

Tak wchodz









SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## schuttenbach

Ok, dzięki.
A tamto się popsuło, czy u mnie coś nie tak?


----------



## demoos

Nie uzywam tamtej metody wiec nie wiem


----------



## notdot

schuttenbach said:


> A tamto się popsuło, czy u mnie coś nie tak?


u mnie działa tak jak zawsze


----------



## MichalJ

schuttenbach said:


> Od paru dni po kliknięciu w NEW na górze pokazuje mi wszystkie wątki z nowymi postami, a nie tylko te zasubskrybowane, mimo ustawienia filtrów "nieprzeczytane" i "zasubskrybowane". Ma ktoś tak?


Zasubskrybowałeś jakieś fora (fora, nie watki).


----------



## schuttenbach

Dzięki.
O to chodziło - musiałem przez przypadek zasubskrybować forum drogowe.


----------



## Dalio

Dzień dobry, zwracam się z prośbą o pomoc.

Mianowicie, z tego co zostałem poinformowany, to przed użytkownikami poniżej 100 postów zablokowane są pewne działy forum.

Podając konkret, brałem udział w dyskusji na forum. W ramach dyskusji user wkleił pewien link do ssc, natomiast nie mogłem w niego wejść. Właśnie wtedy zostałem poinformowany przez innych że istnieją pewne blokady na niektóre tematy zależna od liczby postów i w moim przypadku link zacznie działać po przekroczeniu 100 postów (zablokowany link dotyczył gospodarki).

Tak się złożyło, że właśnie wbiłem 100 postów, ale nigdzie nie mogę znaleźć żadnego ogólnopolskiego działu o gospodarce.

W związku z powyższym zwracam się do Państwa z prośba o informację czy faktycznie tak jest, ze istnieją na forum jakieś zablokowane działy, które odblokowują się po przekroczeniu konkretnej liczby postów i czy na ssc istnieje jakiś dział poświęcony gospodarce/ekonomii.

Będę bardzo wdzięczny za odpowiedź, pozdrawiam


----------



## Kemo

Dalio said:


> Dzień dobry, zwracam się z prośbą o pomoc.
> 
> Mianowicie, z tego co zostałem poinformowany, to przed użytkownikami poniżej 100 postów zablokowane są pewne działy forum.
> 
> Podając konkret, brałem udział w dyskusji na forum. W ramach dyskusji user wkleił pewien link do ssc, natomiast nie mogłem w niego wejść. Właśnie wtedy zostałem poinformowany przez innych że istnieją pewne blokady na niektóre tematy zależna od liczby postów i w moim przypadku link zacznie działać po przekroczeniu 100 postów (zablokowany link dotyczył gospodarki).
> 
> Tak się złożyło, że właśnie wbiłem 100 postów, ale nigdzie nie mogę znaleźć żadnego ogólnopolskiego działu o gospodarce.
> 
> W związku z powyższym zwracam się do Państwa z prośba o informację czy faktycznie tak jest, ze istnieją na forum jakieś zablokowane działy, które odblokowują się po przekroczeniu konkretnej liczby postów i czy na ssc istnieje jakiś dział poświęcony gospodarce/ekonomii.
> 
> Będę bardzo wdzięczny za odpowiedź, pozdrawiam


Są takie działy; jeśli ich nie widzisz to pisz do @Jan żeby Ci przydzielił dostęp


----------



## Jan

@Dalio try again now.


----------



## Dalio

Dziękuję za pomoc, już wszystko działa.

Pozdrawiam


----------



## notdot

czy tylko u mnie nie działa klikanie w linki do artykułów z onetu (i ich portali)
przykład z tego postu
jak kliknę w link to mnie przeniesie na główną stronę onetu, muszę kliknąć prawym w link > kopiuj odnośnik i dopiero taki link wkleić w adres przeglądarki


----------



## Zyzio

tak, tylko u Ciebie.

edit:chyba raz dostałem stroną główną onetu - podejrzewam problem po stronie onetu, a nie SSC.


----------



## notdot

Zyzio said:


> tak, tylko u Ciebie.


aha


----------



## 625

notdot said:


> czy tylko u mnie nie działa klikanie w linki do artykułów z onetu (i ich portali)
> przykład z tego postu
> jak kliknę w link to mnie przeniesie na główną stronę onetu, muszę kliknąć prawym w link > kopiuj odnośnik i dopiero taki link wkleić w adres przeglądarki


To jest onetowy clickbait, aby 2 razy nabijać odsłony. Link przenosi do spersonalizowanej głównej, musisz kliknąć jeszcze w artykuł, który jest tu na jedynce.


----------



## notdot

625 said:


> onetowy clickbait


A to dranie


----------



## Zburzyć_ZT

Hejka 
Mam już ponad 100 postów. Dlaczego nadal nie widzę Klubu Forum?


----------



## kamilchw

Nagle zacząłem dostawać na maila powiadomienia. Coś się pozmieniało?


----------



## Luki_SL

Ja to samo. Nawet zacząłem sprawdzać ustawienia, czy czasem nic przypadkowo nie zmieniłem... Dość uciążliwy problem...


----------



## Slavik

Luki_SL said:


> Ja to samo. Nawet zacząłem sprawdzać ustawienia, czy czasem nic przypadkowo nie zmieniłem... Dość uciążliwy problem...


Ja próbowałem wprost ustawić blokadę notyfikacji (jest link w mailach z powiadomieniami), ale niestety nie zadziałało


----------



## Tadek KRK

Próbowałem ustawić w ustawieniach, by nie było powiadomień. Klikam save i nic. Bez zmian.


----------



## Zyzio

czuję się pominięty  nie dostaję tych maili....


----------



## ArtiiP

ponoć już zategowali (ale to co poszło do kolejki to zostało/zostanie wysłane)


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Czemu niedasie wrzucać bezpośrednich postów z fejsika tylko same linki wyskakują?


----------



## G_s_G

🔼 🔼
Zmiana ustawień FB, która skomplikowała szerowanie kontentu.

Dalej można wklejać posty na forum, ale trzeba to zrobić naokoło:
1. Na FB kliknij w prawym górnym rogu na ikonkę "*...*" w intersującym Cię poście;
2. Wybierz z menu "*</> Osadź*";
3. W nowym oknie kliknij "*Ustawienia zaawansowane*";
4. Teraz kliknij niebieski znaczek "*Get Code*" poniżej wizualizacji posta.
5. W nowym oknie pojawi się masa krzaczków Javascript, skąd możesz zripować url danego posta - format powinien wyglądać tak:


Code:


https://www.facebook.com/nazwa fanpage'u/posts/ciąg cyfr

 na przykład:


Code:


https://www.facebook.com/stolatplanowania/posts/1159086834729610

6. Tak wygenerowany url wklejasz w treść posta.

*Et **voilà**!*



__ https://www.facebook.com/stolatplanowania/posts/1159086834729610



Ewentualnie:
6. W edytorze postów SSC trzeba kliknąć na "*...*" obok ikonki emotikonek;
7. Z menu wybieramy "*Media*".
8. Wklejamy nasz zripowany url posta.

PS. Jeśli ktoś zna szybszy sposób na wygenerowanie url posta na FB, to niech się podzieli


----------



## ArtiiP

^^ kliknąć na date posta, 









powinno otworzyć wtedy tylko tego posta w postaci potrzebnego adresu, ale niestety zaśmieconego, wtedy z paska adresu przeglądarki wklejamy od https... do pierwszego wystąpienia znaku "?" (bez tego ? )


----------



## MichalJ

U mnie link wygląda tak:


Code:


https://www.facebook.com/SekcjaGimnastyczna/posts/pfbid02oBjQVausgLMKxsTheR5f8kvtpj4XT8QfdBAJ2PcRDAUTDyFGgSBAsUTA4uDfCsDql

i się nie wkleja.


----------



## Zyzio

Sekcja Gimnastyczna


Big Lebowski, reż. Ethan Coen, Joel Coen.




www.facebook.com





wkleja się, ino podglądu nie ma... trzeba poczekać na patcha...


----------



## bloniaq_s8

omg dobra działa faktycznie xD




__ https://www.facebook.com/TVNWarszawa/posts/10158469925416331


----------



## MichalJ

No, nie wkleja się jako media. Oczywiście, że jako link to się wkleja jak każdy inny...

Ten z TVN ma faktycznie same cyferki i taki się wkleja....


Code:


https://www.facebook.com/TVNWarszawa/posts/10158469925416331


----------



## bloniaq_s8

MichalJ said:


> No, nie wkleja się jako media. Oczywiście, że jako link to się wkleja jak każdy inny...


ale złego linka wklejasz


----------



## ArtiiP

^^ MichałJ wkleja wg mojego przepisu i tam niestety jest popsute
jak długo post jest nie video/obrazek (czyli jest tekstem to tam są te cyferki i działa)
jak są w url-u literki to pupa

ale ale dla chętnych
w rzeczonej dacie są te cyferki (fbid=.........&)


Code:


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=430019655929585&set=a.420232660241618&type=3&__xts__%5B0%5D=68.ARBI[ciach]

tylko już trzeba właściwego urla poskładać


Code:


https://www.facebook.com/SekcjaGimnastyczna/posts/430019655929585





__ https://www.facebook.com/SekcjaGimnastyczna/posts/430019655929585




i nie jestem pewien czy to naprawią, bo fejsik chce śledzić kto i kiedy i kto potem to ogląda i czemu i skąd wiec udziwniania będzie ciąg dalszy( i pewnie i ten sposób z daty zniknie)


----------



## este

Czy zniknęła możliwość edycji sygnaturek?


----------



## MichalJ

Poszła na wagary. Kanadyjczycy szukają.


----------



## bronco10

este said:


> Czy zniknęła możliwość edycji sygnaturek?


wczoraj pół wieczoru jej bezskutecznie szukałem. Dalej nie ma tej opcji 

Nawet tutaj zniknęło okienko w który można było pisać nowego posta 











Dopiero po północy ponownie się pojawiło.

Od chyba 11.10 znowu można edytować sygnatury


----------



## MichalJ

Kazali czekać do wtorku, bo mają dożynki.


----------



## notdot

Zaczęłomi mi na telefonie wyskakiwać okienko "zaloguj się kontem google" ktoś też tak ma? 
Albo jak to wyłączyć?


----------



## Shinya Nakano

HydePark jest wyłączony dla nowych ? Dokładnie chodzi mi o tematy ekonomiczne (rynek nieruchomości, rynek pracy, gospodarka itd.).


----------



## wifon

Od 100 postów

Z innej beczki, żeby nie było pustego przebiegu. Niektóre linki do Google Maps kliknięte na forumku działają normalnie, a w niektóre jak klinę to mapy wysypują się, że jestem offline. Skopiowanie linku i wklejenie ręcznie w pole adresu rozwiązuje problem
Jakieś pomysły?


----------



## Zyzio

wifon said:


> Jakieś pomysły?


Twoja przeglądarka?
nigdy podobnego efektu nie miałem w Firefoksie.


----------



## wifon

Chromium. Może to istotne, używam uBlocka i trochę też mam poblokowane uMatrixem, ale nie wiązałbym tego, bo jak napisałem, skopiowanie linku i wejście ręczne zamiast klikania, nie sprawia kłopotów


----------



## Zyzio

takie cuś?

https://www.google.com/maps/@50.0565977,20.0011369,20.07z


----------



## wifon




----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

Właśnie wyskoczyło mi info, że apki SSC nie ma w AppStore. Wszedłem przez Safari. Wtf?


----------



## MichalJ

Od dawna linia oficjalna jest taka, że masz oglądać przez przeglądarkę. Fakt, że mobilna skórka jest niezła.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Bądźmy sobie szczerzy - przeglądanie forum bez appki w komórce staje się uciążliwe


----------



## notdot

Zyzio said:


> takie cuś?
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@50.0565977,20.0011369,20.07z


no to jak klikam to wyskakuje komunikat z youtube jak u @wifon, jak skopiuję i wkleję to działa


----------



## kamilchw

Zyzio said:


> takie cuś?
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@50.0565977,20.0011369,20.07z


Odnośniku jest


Code:


https://youtube.com/redirect?q=https://www.google.com/maps/@50.0565977,20.0011369,20.07z


----------



## Zyzio

ja wiem co jest w odnośniku, sam go "spreparowałem",
widziałem tu na forum jednego gościa, co tak podawał linki do map - zupełnie nie wiem czemu....
myślałem, że komuś blokuje redirecta, więc taki link zasugerowałem.

skoro to nie to - to nie mam pojecia.


----------



## Patrako

Od kilku dni mam problem z wstawianiem zdjęć. Dokladniej to chwilo mi zacina się cała strona. To u mnie jest taki błąd, czy problem po stronie forum?


----------



## Pizzojad

Leming Lubelski said:


> U mnie też (Edge, Win 10 po świeżej aktualce).


O to to, u mnie od jakiegoś czasu to samo. Win 10 + Edge/Chrome. Doprecyzuję jednak, że problem dotyczy wklejania z clipboarda. Po zapisaniu zawartości clipborda do pliku, plik z tym samym obrazkiem wstawia się bez problemu.


EDIT - Update:

Właśnie sprawdziłem na Ubuntu + Chrome i to samo. Wygląda na to, że to nie jest wina jakiegoś update windowsa, tylko problem silnika forum.


----------



## JagaFan17

Zniknęła mi połowa tematów na forum, ktoś też ma taki problem?

EDIT: Klub forum zniknął, ktoś podniósł wymaganą liczbę postów czy jak?


----------



## freereg

JagaFan17 said:


> Zniknęła mi połowa tematów na forum, ktoś też ma taki problem?
> 
> EDIT: Klub forum zniknął, ktoś podniósł wymaganą liczbę postów czy jak?


Przyłączam się do zgłoszenia, rano jeszcze mogłem czytać Klub Forum, teraz nie mam dostępu.


----------



## piaseczniak

freereg said:


> Przyłączam się do zgłoszenia, rano jeszcze mogłem czytać Klub Forum, teraz nie mam dostępu.


 Też się podłączam! Potrzebuje wątku o Ukrainie!


----------



## ArtiiP

klub forum jest dostępny(widoczny) od 100 postów tzw merytorycznych, liczniki w poprzednim tygodniu powariowały (a i wcześniej niektórzy szczęśliwcy i tak mieli dostęp przy mniejszej ich ilości)

liczniki przy postach, nadal są powariowane (wyświetla wszystkie posty, a powinno tylko merytoryczne), choć jest już i tak lepiej niż było

i coś mi się widzi, że nie macie tej wymaganej setki (kolega wyżej na pewno) stąd znikło, 

i nie, nie ma sposobu na naprawę inną, niż dorobek "artystyczny" we właściwy sposób.


----------



## piaseczniak

ArtiiP said:


> klub forum jest dostępny(widoczny) od 100 postów tzw merytorycznych, liczniki w poprzednim tygodniu powariowały (a i wcześniej niektórzy szczęśliwcy i tak mieli dostęp przy mniejszej ich ilości)
> 
> liczniki przy postach, nadal są powariowane (wyświetla wszystkie posty, a powinno tylko merytoryczne), choć jest już i tak lepiej niż było
> 
> i coś mi się widzi, że nie macie tej wymaganej setki (kolega wyżej na pewno) stąd znikło,
> 
> i nie, nie ma sposobu na naprawę inną, niż dorobek "artystyczny" we właściwy sposób.



Ok. Dzięki 🥲. Kurczę nie muszę tam pisać ale przeglądanie tego forum to było moje główne źródło informacji z Ukrainy. 

Bez sensu jest nabijanie postów na siłę ale mogę nie mieć wyboru. 

Co to znaczy, że post jest merytoryczny ? Jeśli to jest gdzieś w regulaminie to proszę nie bijcie. 

ps. na forum jestem chyba z 10 lat.


----------



## 19Dako20

piaseczniak said:


> Ok. Dzięki 🥲. Kurczę nie muszę tam pisać ale przeglądanie tego forum to było moje główne źródło informacji z Ukrainy.
> 
> Bez sensu jest nabijanie postów na siłę ale mogę nie mieć wyboru.
> 
> Co to znaczy, że post jest merytoryczny ? Jeśli to jest gdzieś w regulaminie to proszę nie bijcie.
> 
> ps. na forum jestem chyba z 10 lat.


znajdz sobie wątek o inwestycjach w swoim mieście i zacznij pisać w nim ;-)


----------



## piaseczniak

19Dako20 said:


> znajdz sobie wątek o inwestycjach w swoim mieście i zacznij pisać w nim ;-)


Tak zrobię…


----------



## piaseczniak

Jak was lubię… to tak mnie skrzywdzić w takim momencie…


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Tez mi sie wydaje to głupie…. Powinno to być np 100 lajkow.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

wtf.... zniknęło mi 10k postów z tych 20k które "magicznie się pojawiły"


----------



## MichalJ

Technik się upiera, że teraz już jest w końcu dobrze. Ale kto to może wiedzieć...


----------



## bloniaq_s8

MichalJ said:


> Technik się upiera, że teraz już jest w końcu dobrze. Ale kto to może wiedzieć...


Ale że co??? Naliczyli posty z hydeparków przed zmianą foum? To wcześniej byłoby dobrze, teraz to nichuja nie pasuje. 
Powinni zostawić jak było, tylko zablokować zliczanie postów z hydeparków i spokój

Liczba totalnie z dupy


----------



## Loxiu

Kochani dzień dobry - czy jest jakaś szansa ze będę widział klub forum? Bardzo mi tęskno do niego jestem tu od 2011 chyba roku i nagle „znikło”. Jest jakaś procedura możliwości dodania mnie do przeglądających te działy? Mogę opowiedzieć wierszyk.


----------



## bad455

^^ Napisz wiadomość do obsługi technicznej (Contact Us), że nie masz dostępu do tego działu, mimo spełnienia warunku minimalnej liczby postów.
Było tu już trochę takich przypadków i zwykle pomagali szybko. Choć trzeba mieć świadomość, że Kanadyjczycy zaczynają pracę o 15 naszego czasu 😉


----------



## freereg

bad455 said:


> ^^ Napisz wiadomość do obsługi technicznej (Contact Us), że nie masz dostępu do tego działu, mimo spełnienia warunku minimalnej liczby postów.
> Było tu już trochę takich przypadków i zwykle pomagali szybko. Choć trzeba mieć świadomość, że Kanadyjczycy zaczynają pracę o 15 naszego czasu 😉


Ja zgłaszałem już dwa razy i nic. W profilu dalej widzę u siebie 148 postów więc teoretycznie powinienem mieć dostęp (o ile nadal limit to 100)?


----------



## ArtiiP

liczniki postów pokazują wszystkie posty (niestety to zostało zepsute), więc pewnie nie macie tych 100 poza klubem


----------



## freereg

ArtiiP said:


> liczniki postów pokazują wszystkie posty (niestety to zostało zepsute), więc pewnie nie macie tych 100 poza klubem


Po poprzednim poście magicznie mi się dostęp naprawił. Jeśli zadziałał jeden z modów to dziękuję


----------



## bloniaq_s8

ArtiiP said:


> liczniki postów pokazują wszystkie posty (niestety to zostało zepsute), więc pewnie nie macie tych 100 poza klubem


No skoro nie widzą to jak mieli napisać te posty w klubie? Zresztą to nie wątek do tego... Prosimy o przeniesienie do problemów technicznych @625


----------



## ArtiiP

bloniaq_s8 said:


> No skoro nie widzą to jak mieli napisać te posty w klubie?


blokada nie działała dla wszystkich (szczególnie dla tych co mieli konto na starym silniku) + mieliśmy kilka dni/tygodni gdy liczniki pokazywały liczby z sufitu 

tak to do technicznych, sorry modzi za dodatkową robotę


----------

